#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-03
<dwe11er> czesmir: ja mam piwo! :>
<bikstopa> daj jedno
 * bikstopa is halt. bb :d
<bt4> piłeś ?? nie ircuj !
<dwe11er> :<
 * dwe11er wypił 3 i kończy ostatnie
<Enlik> Opijacie poniedziałek?
<dwe11er> okocim mocny po 1.83 puszka z lidla
<dwe11er> good deal for me
<bt4> dwe11er, lidlowe sie nie nie liczy
<bt4> bo to siki weroniki
<dwe11er> liczy
<dwe11er> to to samo
<bt4> no i jeszcze puszka
<bt4> nie nie to samo
<dwe11er> w dupie byłeś, gówno widziałeś ;s
<bt4> tak.... a ta d..... i g..... nie potrzebna
<dwe11er> możliwe
<dwe11er> aczkolwiek, nie lubie niedopowiedzeń
<bt4> dwe11er, chodzi mi o te piwa z marketów to jakieś nisko kaloryczne są nic tylko po nich do wc się biega
<dwe11er> anyway, moc w sobie jakąś ma
<dwe11er> czy ja wiem
<bt4> dwe11er, tak ale nie taką jak ma normalne z normalnego sklepu
<dwe11er> a czym sie różni sklep od marketu?
<bt4> ostatnio byłem na wyjeździe w piasecznie
<bt4> zakupiłem w pewnym markecie okocim... to był jakiś lewy
<dwe11er> piwa mają te same, nawet z tej samej partii sie zdarzają
<bt4> taaa
<dwe11er> srly
<dwe11er> jakimś wielkim pijakiem nie jestem
<dwe11er> ale czuje jak coś daje w łeb
<bt4> he
<bt4> to masz słaby łeb
<bt4> bez urazy
<dwe11er> czy ja wiem
<dwe11er> 10ciopak wiągnę
<bt4> dwe11er, to sobie wypij 10 normalnych ze sklepu, cpn
<dwe11er> osobiscie nie widze roznicy
<dwe11er> z reszta piwo jak piwo
<dwe11er> pije sie by posmakować a nie nawalić
<dwe11er> a że wiekszość piw ma taki sam smak...
<dwe11er> zabili mnie :<
<foreste> ciekawe jakie haslo wpisac zeby zalogowac na ssh w systemrescue cd oo
<dwe11er> systemrescue?
<czesmir> heh
<czesmir> ogladalem se film
<czesmir> nic pora w kime
<foreste> ja mam pecha oo
<foreste> fsck rozwalilem partycje ;D
 * Mike_St wstal, saczy poranna kawe i sie wita :D
<Czolgista> witaj
<m477> elo
<Skrzyp> Siema
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłł
<Skrzyp> Hej PoKrAk i drakhan
<PoKrAk> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<Skrzyp> Apsik!
<drakhan> cześć
<m477> re
<Skrzyp> re m477
<m477> ale pojadlem ;]
<PoKrAk> trza coś zjesc
<pajtoniv> Hej.
<m477> witom
<Dreadlish> elo
<PushUpek> heyo
<PoKrAk> qna pierd*&^%$#y instalator windows xp nie odpala drugiej opcji naprawczej i jak mam przeinstalowac koma :/
<PushUpek> hm?
<Dreadlish> oł
<Dreadlish> działa?
<PoKrAk> cigne inna instalke zamiast orginała moze zadziała
<Dreadlish> ale czego
<PoKrAk> nod32 zaczoł pacjentce odpierdalac i zajmował całe łącze i zawieszał kompa
<PoKrAk> wyjebałem go i ms essentiala zainstalowałem
<Dreadlish> avira
<Dreadlish> ftw
<Dreadlish>  ;d
<PoKrAk> i komp wywala błąd services i sie zwiesza
<Dreadlish> czasem false-positivy łapie
<PoKrAk> biore wiec instalke orgnalna i chce przeinstalowac
<Dreadlish> i?
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> a*
<PoKrAk> a to gowno nie ma drugiej opcji naprawczej (reinstalacji)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> jakby wszystko było tak pomyślane
<Dreadlish> to byśmy nie musieli mieć problemów
<PoKrAk> qwa i pol dnia w plecy teraz bo zanim sie z netu dociagnie
<PoKrAk> zainim przenstaluje zanim powgrywa poprawki :/
<PoKrAk> a nie chce mi sie danych zgrywac zeby całe to gowno od zera postawic
<PoKrAk> moj kolega powymyslał ze w takich sytuacja obrazy odtwarzac systemu co po instalacji porobił
<PoKrAk> ale srania z danymi jest pozniej coniemiara :/
<AaaA> dlaczego duzo zabawy z danymi?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba było routery przełączyć
<Dreadlish> bo ten szkolny się strasznie wiesza
<PoKrAk> routery kazałem zmienic odrazu jak siec przejołem
<PoKrAk> był zrobiony na starej feetorze i sie wieszał nontop
<PoKrAk> załozone sprzetowe i zero mproblemu od 2 lat
<AaaA> PoKrAk: >_
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> u mnie jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> bo jest jeden tplink
<Dreadlish> co sie nie wiesza
<Dreadlish> i drugi edimax
<PoKrAk> bo bym musiał dysk teraz wypinac i przekopiowywac dane usera bo sie gowniany windows zwiesił
<Dreadlish> co sie wiesza i nie wiadomo po co wisi
<Dreadlish> dyrektor nie chce dać kasy na router
<Dreadlish> "bo u niego działa"
<Dreadlish> bo ma z drugiego
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: u mnie tez nie chcieli
<PoKrAk> ale siec padła na dobre i nie było wyboru
<AaaA> Dreadlish: to pomoz mu zrozumiec bol userow:)
<Dreadlish> AaaA: już mu się 4 osoby skarżyły
<AaaA> opuszczj co jakis czas link:)
<Dreadlish> AaaA: więc by dał jakieś dwie stówy na wrka ;d
<PoKrAk> wgraj mu z miejsca tomato
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: mi wgrali do fabrycznie nowego (teoretycznie) tomato
<PoKrAk> jeno sprawdz na stronie tomato jakie wrtki supportuje
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze ma zwalone tnc ...
<Dreadlish> a jest "fabrycznie nowy"
<PushUpek> a u mnie na uczelni admin sieci poblokował wszystko, bo mu się nie chciało konfigurować sieci, efektem czego nawet ssh port jest zablokowany :D
<Dreadlish> nie wysłali nawet żadnej gwarancji
<AaaA> jak juz kupowac to moze cos lepszego juz?
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<PoKrAk> AaaA: wrt z tomato masz juz sprzet warty klka razy tyle
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - na całą szkołę są 2 routery
<Dreadlish> i jakieś 20 userów
<Dreadlish> 2 routery są tak samo skonfigurowane
<Dreadlish> nawet ten sam essid
<PoKrAk> to nie ma sensu niewiadomo ile kasy ładowac
<Dreadlish> chociaż inny sprzęt
<AaaA> mysle ze lepsze jest openwrt ale sie nie bede spieral:)
<AaaA> co kto lubi
<PoKrAk> AaaA: ja tez nie ale wybrałem tomato bo poczytałem nt jednego i drugiego i wyszło ze lepsze tomato :P
<AaaA> pisze wlasnie z takiego device;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<AaaA> tomato jest fajne zeby zaczac
<Dreadlish> wiesz ja narazie chciałem się troche pobawić fabrycznym
<Dreadlish> potem tomato mu wrzucić
<AaaA> wszystko od razu dziala
<Dreadlish> a mi wzieli wysłali ZE SKLEPU router, który wyglądał jakby był używany, z tomato (ma gwarancje od sklepu cały czas)
<Dreadlish> napisałem do nich
<PoKrAk> z tego co czytałem to wgranie jakiegokolwiek innego softu niz fabryczny to powoduje utrare gwarancji
<Dreadlish> zobacze czy mi odeślą drugi czy co
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ale mi wysłali zapakowany ładnie
<Dreadlish> z tomato =.=
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: wierze
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze z urwanym tnckiem
<Dreadlish> do jednej anteny
<PoKrAk> wiec pewnie ci z sklepu to łosie i to ich problem
<AaaA> Dreadlish: tak, tylko mozna wrocic do fabrycznego zwykle
<PoKrAk> o ile działa
<PoKrAk> :)
<AaaA> chyba ze uwalisz przy flashowaniu;)
<AaaA> wtedy to juz trzeba rozebrac i sie jtagiem bawic
<Dreadlish> AaaA: nie uważaj mnie za takiego debila
<Dreadlish> AaaA: poza tym jtaga mam
<Dreadlish> jak uwalałem routery jak próbowałem openwrt wrąbać
<AaaA> Dreadlish: nie uważam Cię wcale:)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> miałem 15 metrowego utpka
<Dreadlish> został 1m
<PoKrAk> hmm jak rozpakowac 34 giga przy 5 giga wolnych :D
<Dreadlish> dlaczego? bo uczyłem się na nim zaciskać ;d
<AaaA> ze starosci sie skrocil?
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: do gazu go
<PoKrAk> w praniu
<AaaA> PoKrAk: skasowac pornole;)
<PoKrAk> nic trza zjesc sniadanie
<Dreadlish> no to idź jedz
<PoKrAk> wysmazyc instalke xpka i miec nadzieje ze to ta słuszna i konspekty poczynic
<Dreadlish> gimbus siedzi sobie na informatyce na swoim wrtku
<PoKrAk> AaaA: NO WLASNIE ZADNYCH AVI I PIERDÓL NIE MA
<PoKrAk> MAŁY DYSK DO TESTÓW NATTY TO BYC
<PoKrAk> ups
<AaaA> PoKrAk: na pewno są:) przeciez widzimy;)
<AaaA> :P
<PoKrAk> to sie radujcie po sciagnieciu skasowac
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> ale przy dysku 70 giga na cuda bym nie liczył
<PoKrAk> musze zobaczyc ile miejsca na serwerze poczty mam
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: to co ty na 70gb tam trzymasz
<Dreadlish> masz zajęte 31gb?
<PoKrAk> natty :)
<PoKrAk> nie wiem musze to poprzegladac
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> odpisali mi z tym routerem że przekazali do działu reklamacji
<Dreadlish> więc może coś odpiszą
<Dreadlish> oczywiście wiedziałem że nie napiszę tam gdzie trzeba
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> a nie
<Dreadlish> tak czytam co napisałem
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ide
<Dreadlish> trzeba wf zwiedzić
<pajtoniv> Ustawial ktos z Was Switch'e CISCO pod VLANy?
<bt4> witam
<PoKrAk> pajtoniv: nie bawiłem sie ale ze strony cisco mozesz sciagnac soft który słuzy do obsługi tych switchy
<pajtoniv> Soft?
<pajtoniv> Nie chodzi Ci czasem o Web Managera ustawien?
<pajtoniv> Ew CLI?
<PoKrAk> program pod wizgroze jest to zarzadzania switchami
<pajtoniv> O, podlinkujesz moze?
<PoKrAk> niestety
<PoKrAk> po pierwsze nie pamietam
<PoKrAk> a po drugie nie znam twoich modeli
<pajtoniv> Ok, mimo wszystko, thnx.
<PoKrAk> wiec poszukiwania na stronie producenta cie czekaja
<pajtoniv> ;)
<PoKrAk> doh qna
<PoKrAk> nie wiem jak w cisco pomyliłem z 3com
<PoKrAk> ale jak 3 com  ma wiec cisco tymbardziej
<pajtoniv> Hmmm.
<pajtoniv> Cisco tez ma, CLI.
<pajtoniv> :/
<pajtoniv> Z ich oddzielnym protokolem i jezykiem komunikacyjnym.
<PoKrAk> to dupa w takim razie
<PoKrAk> dlatego wole 3com
<pajtoniv> Zeby chociaz przejzyste manuale do nich pisali.
<PoKrAk> choc zdarzył im sie przekombinowac i nie mogłem sobie poradzic z portem uplinku i uplinki szły z przedniego panelu w jakims modelu
<pajtoniv> Generalnie ja chcial bym zrobic 24VLANy przy czym jednym z portow byl by 'dosy' smigajacy po wszystkich VLAN'ach.
<pajtoniv> Motam sie z tymi PVID'ami.
<PoKrAk> a support cisco ??
<AaaA> pajtoniv: co rozumiesz przez dosy?
<AaaA> nietagoany vlan podlaczony do wszystkich tagowanych?
<syngress> Panowie instalował ktoś z was Ubuntu na Pendriv'ie (persistence 4GB) - uruchomił się po instalacji - kiedy zrobiłem reboot i chce uruchomić ponownie z USB - startuje Windows :-| ??
<syngress> ok już działa - nie śpimy, nie śpimy :)
<m477> tak jest
<m477> zwarty i gowoty
 * szymon_g wita wszystkich
<PoKrAk> syngress: -> bios usytawienia boot za kazdym razem
<PoKrAk> :/
<m477> lol po 11h snu znow chce mi sie spac
<syngress> PoKrAk: nie, dziwna sprawa - robie reboot - nie działa ponowny start z USB - ale ... jak tylko wyjmę z gniazda USB i wsadzę raz jeszcze, bootuje z Pendrive'a jak należy :-/
<PoKrAk> syngress: opcja ładuj z hdd w niektórych biosac jest rozwijana i pod hdd wybierasz co pierwsze
<m477> lol
<PoKrAk> ew sprawdz czy nowszej wersji biosu nie ma
<m477> jak sie uzywa unrar?
<PoKrAk> unrar nazwa pliku
<m477> caly czas mi man wyrzuca
<PoKrAk> ew man unrar
<m477> no tak robie
<PoKrAk> a sprobuj rozpakowax za pomoca rara
<PoKrAk> rar -x bodajze
<PoKrAk> alobo odpal mc
<PoKrAk> wlez do archiwum i przekopiuj
<PoKrAk> :)
<m477> PoKrAk: rar mi wywala to samo co unrar
<PoKrAk> m477: sprobuj wlezc do archiwum z poziomu mc
<m477> musze zainstalowac w pierw ;d
<PoKrAk> jak mozna bez najpotezniejszego narzedzia w linuxie działać :/
<PoKrAk> ??
<PoKrAk> :D
<m477> jak moze go nie byc standardowo w dystro?
<PoKrAk> to tez mnie wielokrotnie zastanawiało
<PoKrAk> przegladałes kiedys mana od mc
<PoKrAk> toz to ksiązka jest
<m477> udalo sie a w ogole menadzer archiwow blad wywalal mi na dodatek /;/
<PoKrAk> szaki
<PoKrAk> ?
<m477> ze nie obsluguje rar-a :D
<m477> dziwne bo teraz po zainstalowaniu rar/unrar chodzi
<PoKrAk> :)
<syngress> PoKrAk: to nie jest kewstia biosu - bo mam standardowo opcje umozliwiającą wybór nośnika z którego chce uruchomić system - i jest tam zawsze USB z Ubuntu - ale nie zawsze chce startować
<syngress> startuje kiedy go wyciągnę i wtyknę ...
<PoKrAk> bo ci bios nie zawsze zaskoczy z usb :)
<syngress> ale dzieje się tak tylko z pendrivem (persistence) pod  UBUNTU
<syngress> kiedy robie dodatkowe miejsce na zmiany
<syngress> inny pendrive robiony {normalną} metodą działa i startuje od kopa
<PoKrAk> wymien pendrive
<PoKrAk> dziekuje nalezy sie 50 zł
<syngress> hmmm własnie instaluje 200MB łat na LIVECD :D no cieeeekawe jak to pójdzie
<syngress> PoKrAk: w jakimś drogim serwisie powinieneś pracować :D
<PoKrAk> kiedys za głupote skasowałem 100 zł za wyczyszczenie klawiatury
<syngress> cool - LIVECD nie ma konta root ? ? :-|
<PoKrAk> jest
<PoKrAk> trza je odblokowac ?? :)
<syngress> jak ? jak ?
<PoKrAk> passwd
<PoKrAk> ?
<syngress> robiłem , nie działa :-/
<syngress> dalej swobodnie sobie chcodzę po systemie
<PoKrAk> tam zamienia sie wykrzyknik czy coś tam niepamietam
<syngress> idę zatem googlować
<pajtoniv> syngres w ubuntu?
<Skrzyp> hej
<pajtoniv> System>Administracja>Uzytkownicy i grupy
<pajtoniv> kliknij na root'a, potem wlasciwosci, a w pozycji "reczne ustawienie hasla" wpisujesz co Ci sie marzy.
<syngress> pajtoniv: liveCD
<Skrzyp> Ale root'a nie widać tam
<syngress> na pendriv'ie
<Skrzyp> Bo zablokowane przed dziećmi :)
<syngress> Skrzyp: problem w tym że nic tu nie jest zablokowane
<pajtoniv> Mhm.
<pajtoniv> Masz koto root w Uzytkownicy i grupy?
<syngress> nie ma absolutnie nic poza LiveCD user - sudo su - może wklepać każdy
<syngress> mogę robić nowych user'ów nadawać im prawa - ale root działa sobie bez hasła -  plik sudoers wydaje się bić skonfigurowany poprawnie
<sihill> witam
<PoKrAk> syngress: a czemu korzystasz z live jak z normamalnego systemu
<PoKrAk> toz lepiej zainstalowac system na pendrive
<PoKrAk> i masz normalne prawa
<syngress> PoKrAk: LiveCD będzie bardziej elastyczny - jeśli chce go używać na innych stanowiskach - tak ?
<PoKrAk> syngress: niekoniecznie :) trza by sprawdzic
<syngress> no właśnie :) - wstępnie - ustawienia trzyma - firewall działa - robie mu update - zobaczymy - jeszcze tylko konto root
<syngress> pierwszy raz tak kombinuje - chyba z nudów
<lamik> Witam, mam taką sprawe. Po włączeniu kompa uruchamia mi sie grub, w grub odpalam ubuntu i włącza mi się GDM a potem GNOME, dało by się, aby nie odpalało się środowisko graficzne? Tylko odrazu terminal?
<sihill> musialbys pewnie wyciac gdm'a
<lamik> A jak usune gdm, a potem wpisze start x  to co się odpali? Gnome?
<sihill> x'y
<sihill> nie mowie o calkowitym usunieciu gdm'a
<lamik> A wiesz jak wyciąć gdm ?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie z tym cholernym gdmem jest problem
<PoKrAk> pomimo ze nie ma sie wlanczac sie wlancza
<sihill> w rc.conf mozna bylo daemony wybrac ktore sie uruchamiaja
<sihill> niewiem jaki plik w ubu za to odpowiada
<PoKrAk> dodaj do ktoregos sktyptu startowego /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PoKrAk> sihill: w ubu sie popierdzieliło wsio teraz
<lamik> A skrypty startowe w którym katalogu są?
<sihill> wyglada na to ze /etc/init.d/
<PoKrAk> np /etc/rc*
<sihill> aaa
<sihill> masz racje pokrak, ostatnio sobie o tym czytalem ze user sam sobie moze skrypt startowy napisac
<sihill> ale czy przypadkiem system i tak pierw nie wykonuje innego skryptu gdzies zaszytego?
<PoKrAk> trza pokombinowav
<lamik> Hmm, ale to mogę dodać np w pliku /etc/init.d/gdm dodać /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<sihill> mam
<lamik> ?
<sihill> aplikacja jest
<sihill> rcconf
<sihill> mozna daemony powybierac
<sihill> "Debian Runlevel COnfig".
<sihill> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<lamik> OK
<PoKrAk> sihill: zycze powodzenia
<PoKrAk> nie zadziała
<sihill> mowisz/
<PoKrAk> sprawdzone
<PoKrAk> gdm i tak sie uruchamia
<lamik> A to nawet nie instalować i nie sprawdzać :D?
<PoKrAk> powiem tak wywalic gdm zez wywalania zaleznosci
<sihill> a to wybacz, niewiedzialem
<lamik> A to nie lepiej usunąć gdm i zainstalować coś co można wyłączyc?
<lamik> Czy gdm musi być w gnome?
<PoKrAk> lamik probowałem entrance zainstalowac ale i tak gdm sie odpała
<PoKrAk> a jak usówasz gdm to połowe gnome chce wywalic
<sihill> a tak z ciekawosci lamik po co chcesz wylaczyc GDM?
<sihill> chcesz miec ubuntu ale bez gui?
<lamik> Bo mi strasznie długo sie ładuje, a czasami poprostu wystarczy mi ekg bo musze coś sprawdzić i tyle.
<lamik> A zanim uruchomi się gdm, potem gnome.. Itd itd.. A tak to miał bym terminal i było by good.
<sihill>  update-rc.d -f gdm remove   ??
<lamik> Ale to komenda na usunięcie gdm? Ja dopiero tak nogą wystaje nad poziom podstawowy :D
<sihill> wyglada na to ze usuwa informacje o uruchomieniu gdm'a
<lamik> OK to psrawdze
<sihill> momento
<lamik> Ok
<sihill> szukam gdzie on moze siedziec
<sihill> pisza ze niby /etc/init.d/gdm stop pomaga
<PoKrAk> jak uda wam si wyeliminowac gdm prosze o info
<PoKrAk> sihill: bo pomaga
<PoKrAk> ale np kiesys wystarczyło mu zdjax uruchamianie i był looz
<PoKrAk> a teraz tak ni jest
<PoKrAk> to teraz link do upstartjob bodajze
<lamik> sihill a powiedz mi gdzie to mam wprowadzic? Obojetnie do jakiego pliku? Czy w tym pliku gdm na koncu wpisac /etc...
<sihill> @lamik to jest komenda tj wklep sobie sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lamik> Aha:)
<lamik_> A więc tak.. Jak wpisze to w terminal to:
<sihill> btw ktos wie jak ukryc ikone xchata w message-indicator?
<lamik_> Gnome sie blokuje<wyłącza<nie wiem czy to tak sie pisze>>. A po resecie i tak odpala sie gdm.
<sihill> wiec to nie to ;p
<sihill> az sam sobie zekrne
<lamik_> :)
<lamik_> xD
<Dreadlish> elo
<lamik_> Witam
<lamik_> Sihill wrócił :D
<lamik_> I jak tam :P?
<sihill> tiaaa
<sihill> lipa ;p
<sihill> wywala kompletnie gnoma
<lamik_> Mówiłem :), no dobra lipa.. To gdm zostanie .. :P
<sihill> i to z butow
<sihill> no nic, nikt nie mowil iz nauka terminala jest bezbolesna
<Dreadlish> jest ;d
<Dreadlish> o ile się uczysz jak ci coś padni
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ja sie ide przebrać
<Dreadlish> bede za chwile
<sihill> musze dorwac fajnego pdfa/strone do czytania w wolnej chili
<sihill> chwili*
<lisu> witam
<PoKrAk> spróbujcie wywalic gdm`a bez zalezności
<lamik_> A masz jakiś pomysł jak to zrobić?
<lamik_> Przez synaptic?
<sihill> haha nie
<PoKrAk> lamik z terminala
<sihill> jak przez synaptica wywalisz to juz nie bedzie do czego sie logowac ;p
<PoKrAk> poczytac mana do apt`a i aptitude
<PoKrAk> sadze ze w aptitude bedzie to łatwiej wykonac
<sihill> widzisz ale on nie chce usunac kompletnie gdm'a tylko wylaczyc autostart
<lamik_> Dobra :P, zostawiem sobie tego gdm :D.. Przynajmniej fajnie wygląda :D
<PoKrAk> na widok gdm`a zygac mi sie chce
<PoKrAk> lamik_: sprobuj na #ubuntu popytac tam powinni wiedziec
<tar-gz> slima sobie instalnij
<lisu> sihill: plik /etc/X11/default-display-manager - i # w nim
<sihill> thx lisu
<Enlik> lamik_: sudo mv /etc/conf.d/gdm.conf /etc/conf.d/gdm.conf.disabled → zakładając, że dobrze pamiętam katalog.
<lisu> sihill: nie biore odpowiedzialnosci, za to co sie stanie
<lisu> x)
<Dreadlish> Enlik: tak dobrze pamiętasz
<Enlik> ok
<sihill> niech sproboje
<Dreadlish> Enlik: poprawka
<sihill> to nam opisze swoje wrazenia ;)
<Dreadlish> sihill: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Enlik> (!ok)
<lamik_> Dobra to próbuje to co powiedzialał Enlik zaraz wam powiem co i jak
<Dreadlish> lamik_: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Enlik> Nie, nie to
<Enlik> :/ to konfiguracja, mnie chodzilo o skrypty Upstarta
<lamik_> Czyli co? To co Lisu mówił :D?
<Enlik> A lisu jakas inna metode
<Enlik> Moja spowoduje,  ze gdm sie nie wlaczy
<lamik_> NO to właśnie chce zrobić, aby gdm sie nie odpalił..
<Dreadlish> Enlik: spowoduje, że sobie config zrobi ...
<lamik_> Ale potem jak wpisze startx to aby gnome odpaliło się.
<Dreadlish> lamik_: no to sysv-rc-conf instalujesz
<Dreadlish> lamik_: i stamtąd wywalasz gdma
<Enlik> lamik_: masz Ubuntu jakies nowe?
<lamik_> 10:10 chyba :D
<lamik_> Caly czas są te aktualizacje, zę już sam nie wiem :D
<Enlik> To nie sluchaj Dreadlisha, on chyba debianowiec
<Enlik> :-)
<Dreadlish> Enlik: tak, ale ubu to to samo
<Enlik> NIE
<Enlik> 15:41 < Enlik> :/ to konfiguracja, mnie chodzilo o skrypty Upstarta
<Dreadlish> kurde
<lamik_> Dreadlish, a powiedz mi gdzie mam dodać minusik przy gdm? Bo tutaj mam 6 pól?
<Enlik> Debian Upstarta chyba nie ma, chociaz mial miec, no to moze ma ;] ale bylo nie bylo, sysv akurat dla GDM-a niet
<Dreadlish> tam jest upstart
<PoKrAk> ubu stable bazuje na debianie sid/testing
<Enlik> Dreadlish: no
<Dreadlish> lamik_: poprostu daj wszędzie gdzie jest puste
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> lamik_: daj zeby było puste ;d
<Enlik> PoKrAk: co nie znaczy, ze wszystko ma tak samo
<Dreadlish> albo poprostu wywal paczke gdm
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: to nie działa sparwdzałem jakis czas temu jak na entrance chciałem przejsc
<PoKrAk> konfiguruje sie tak samo
<PoKrAk> jeno ze od wersji pakietu zalezy jak
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: wywalajac gdm wywala pół gnome
<Dreadlish> no to rm /etc/init.d/gdm ...
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: tez nic nie da
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: to sie instaluje gnome-core i instaluje samemu
<PoKrAk> podstawowe 3 sposoby nie działają
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: to nie rozwiazanie dla zainstalowanego systemu
<lamik> Przez ten program synv nie działą :D
<lamik> Gnome całe pada :d
<Enlik> lamik: tak, wiem, ze moje zadzialo., 5 zl sie nalezy
<lamik> Przy pierwszej próbie minusa dać;)
<Enlik> A tam, 15.
<lamik> Enlik, a ty Co mówiłeś.. Bo ja skończyłem na dreadlish propozycji, a potem padl komp :d
<lamik> Wiec jak bys mógł napisać jeszcze raz :O)
<PoKrAk> lamik: on mowił o /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<PoKrAk> zeby zmienic nazwe
<lamik> I co z tym zrobić? zmienić nazwe?
<lamik> ok
<PoKrAk> sprobuj
<PoKrAk> moze okazac sie skuteczne
<lamik> zmiana nazwy w terminalu to rm?
<PoKrAk> nie mv
<Enlik> NIE
<Enlik> /etc/conf.d/gdm
<Enlik> Czy jakoś tak
<PoKrAk> a conf.d moja pomyłka
<PoKrAk> nie mam /etc/conf.d
<lamik> No właśnie :d
<lamik> Próbuje i nic :D
<lamik> Nie może znaleść plikju w tym katalogu, bo tego katalogu nie ma :d
<PoKrAk> ale jest katalog /etc/gdm
<PoKrAk> i trza sie przyjrzec zawartości
<PoKrAk> hmm zmiana praw xsession zeby sie nie uruchamiał
<mati75> re
<lamik> W /etc/gdm nie ma pliku gdm..
<Enlik> Yo mati75
<lamik> Xsession zmienic nazwe?
<mati75> Enlik: hyia
<PoKrAk> lamik zmieił bym prawa np na 600
<PoKrAk> i zobaczył
<lamik> Ok
<Enlik> A!
<Enlik> Chyba bedie to lamik
<Enlik> /etc/init/gdm.conf → /etc/init/gdm.conf.tylekJoanny
<PoKrAk> jutro sam sprawdze jak bedzie to to bede mógl wreszcie z entrance korzystac
<lamik> PoKrAk zaraz sprawdze twoje wpierw enlik ;D
<Enlik> Syntax error o.O
<lamik> zmienił nazwe to to zresetuje i srpawdze czy sie uruchamia
<lamik_> Entil działa :D
<PoKrAk> mno to rozwiązanie :)
<PoKrAk> SOLVED :P
<PoKrAk> oki ja pomylam powoli narazinka
<lamik_> DZiekuej za pomoc, a to mam jeszcze jedną sprawe, ale to juz latwe, bo pewnie poprostu jest na to komenda, a ja nie znam
<lamik_> Uruchamian neta przez program domyślny gnome<taki do wi-fi w paski>, tylko, ze mam łącze przez modem z playa, da sie to odpalac komenda?
<lamik_> Chyba nikt nie wie :d
<sihill> network-manager dziala tez z linii komend
<fi9o> cnetworkmanager
<sihill> musze przyznac ze ten kanal to skarbnica wiedzy ;)
<termi> hmm cos mi sie aktualizacje nie chca pobrac
<termi> <hmm>
<PushUpek> może nie masz połączenia z internetem :DDD
<sihill> mam ciekawsze pytanie
<sihill> przy polaczeniu poprzez SSH, czemu apt nie lapie 'y" do potwierdzenia operacji?
<syngress> ma byc yes przy ptw klucza
<sihill> wydaje mi sie iz probowalem
<termi> jak nie jak tak
<syngress> i nie jest to zalezne od apt (chyba)
<PushUpek> tudzież, T lub TAK ;]
<sihill> potem sprawdze
<sihill> dzieki za info
<syngress> ubuntu zjadło mi 214MB memorów :( to te cukierkowe okna ??? :-/
<PushUpek> może przeglądarka?
<syngress> a nieeeee to conky :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<sihill> conky taki glodomor?
<DaZ> 214 to nie jest duzo teraz przeciez >:
<syngress> coś z configiem poknociłem zachciało mi się cukierkowego conky z grafiką  który - .. .uruchamia się 2 razy  ??..
<Cent> cześć
<syngress> 50cent ?
<syngress> nigga ?
<amkrankruleuen> Hej
<crusty> ^cmd ls ~
<gjm> czesc wszyscy
<termi> panowie te repozytoria typu ubuntu partner
<termi> ubuntu backports,mediubuntu,ubuntu tweak
<termi> je warto łądowac?
<gjm> mi ubuntu tweak przydało sie tylko do przerzucenia ikonek dekoracji okna z lewej strony na prawą.
<qermit> gjm: to sie zmienia w jednym pliku vimem
<gjm> qermit: w jakim.
<qermit> jak będę potrzebował to znajdę
<gjm> qermit: tak tylko pytam
<gjm> korzystam z ubuntu od niedawna i nie do końca się orientuje
<Mat_Matan> bry
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> komu zdazylo ze fsck zepsul partycje ?
<foreste> mi caly system  wzucil w lost+found ;d
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> foreste: to sie nie używa ext{2,3,4}
<foreste> albo
<foreste> fsck byl robniety ;d
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> pewno ta
<foreste> w debianianie wszystko mozliwe
<foreste> szczegolnie w testing ;d
<Dreadlish> foreste: albo walnąłeś hard resa =.=
<Czolgista> foreste: use brtfs
<foreste> nie
<foreste> tylko fsck.ext4
<foreste> a partycja byla ext4
<foreste> w system rescue jest stabilny fsck i takich kwiatkow nie robil
<foreste> kto uzywal/uzywa fedory14 ?
<Nerihsa> #fedora-pl
<Dreadlish> omg
<Czolgista> foreste: ja aż 8 godzin ;x
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: ja sie zastanawiałem na ilu kanałach ty siedzisz
<Nerihsa> Dreadlish: tylko na 4 na tym servie
<foreste> i jak ?
<Dreadlish> ja widze ubuntu-pl gentoo-pl i fedora-pl
<foreste> stabilna jest ?
<Nerihsa> #hedgewars
<Dreadlish> na channels: w irssi nie pokazują
<Mat_Matan> no trollów zapraszam na #trollownia
<Czolgista> foreste: chciałem jako os na pendrive i się nie sprawdziła
<Nerihsa> Dreadlish: czasami na archu siedze
<Psotnick> bry
<tar-gz> Kwpolska, wrócił już?
<Mat_Matan> no na #trollownia od razu się lud zbiera
<tar-gz> Wszystkim którzy wejdą na #trollownia Mat_Matan stawia flaszkę!
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: a gawno prawda
<Enlik> Kopem go
<Mat_Matan> wszyscy którzy wejdą na #trollownia tar-gz stawia pałę
<Nerihsa> #trollownia przepelniona
<Nerihsa> lepiej /join #trollownia,0
<lisu> re
<foreste_> Nerihsa: jaki to kanal byl fedory ?
<Dreadlish> foreste_: #fedora-pl
<Dreadlish> przecież kanały wszystkich dystrybucji są BAARDZO trudne do zapamiętania
<Mat_Matan> foreste: #trollownia
<winter> re
<Mat_Matan> winter: wbijaj na #trollownia
<dami4n> witam, jest jakiś łatwy sposób w bashu, żeby z pliku wyciągnąć najczęściej powtarzające się słowa?
<Czolgista> dami4n: man awk
<m477> czym sie roznia itemy wyswietlane na ebay z domena pl i com ?
<qermit> m477: napisz do obsługi
<m477> lol
<dami4n> Czolgista: zapomniałem o awk, już patrzę :)
<ntat> AaaA, jesteś?
<AaaA> ntat: nie:)
<ntat> AaaA, Ty tam się kiedyś chwaliłeś, że u Brathanków jesteś, nie?:)
<AaaA> co to są brathanki?
<ntat> Polak Czech dwa bratanki:P
<AaaA> tak mieszkam w Pradze
<ntat> Znasz może namiary na jakieś niedrogie noclegi, żeby podjechać, np. na weekend?:)
<AaaA> a co potrzeba? przepis na knedliki?:)
<ntat> ;]
<AaaA> jak bardzo niedrogie?
<ntat> Możliwie najbardziej;)
<AaaA> osobny pokoj czy shared?
<ntat> pokój 2-osobowy
<ntat> Nie musimy być hotel:)
<ntat> *nie musi
<AaaA> a w jakiej dzielnicy?
<AaaA> czy obojetne?
<ntat> AaaA, nie znam się na Pradze, to raczej obojętnie
<ntat> no może, żeby zbyt daleko nie było wszędzie
<ntat> ;)
<AaaA> ok zobacze , wazne zeby bylo kolo metra
<AaaA> metrem sie wszedzie dostaniesz
<AaaA> za pare min Ci napiszę
<ntat> AaaA, ok, ale mówisz metro jest niezbędne? Na pieszno mozna też:)
<ntat> Chyba, że to faktycznie wszędzie daleko
<ntat> :)
<AaaA> moze sie oplacac mieszkac poza centrum i do centrum dojezdzac
<AaaA> zobacze jakie sa ceny tam gdzie wiem ze jest znosnie
<ntat> ok, jak gdzieś tanio a blisko centrum to tez byłoby ok:)
<AaaA> metro naprawde swietnie jedzi
<AaaA> daj mi moment
<ntat> ok
<ntat> :)
<ntat> AaaA, a no i weź pod uwagę 0% znajomość języka;)
<AaaA> spoko
<AaaA> ale po ang sie dogadasz?
<ntat> Po angielsku to lepiej
<ntat> Najlepiej migowo:)
<AaaA> ok, hostele sa nastawione na turystow z US/UK to po en sie dogadsza, go DE też na upartego
<AaaA> bedziesz jechal lecial/autem/pociagiem?
<ntat> samochodem
<AaaA> no to w centrum scislym odpada
<AaaA> ciezko zaparkowac
<AaaA> wszedzie jest strefa i czesto miejsca tylko dla mieszkancow
<ntat> AaaA, ale autem tylko do miejsca pobytu a potem to już można pieszo albo metrem
<ntat> Hostele mają jakieś parkingi?
<AaaA> rozne bywa ale w centrum raczej ciezko
<ntat> AaaA, to musiałby szukać takich z parkingiem, bo co potem z autem zrobię
<ntat> *musiałbym
<m477> jak sie nazywa znak z 'triple force' ?
<m477> albo jak go znalesc w mapie znakow
<Dreadlish> triforce
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> alt + 030 chyba
<ntat> ten triforce to jakiś fraktal - trójkąt Sierpińskiego podobny http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tr%C3%B3jk%C4%85t_Sierpi%C5%84skiego
<ntat> ;)
<marcin`> Cześć.
<ntat> cześć
<AaaA> 400KC/os na dzien za double to duzo czy malo?
<marcin`> Google nie pomaga albo nie potrafię zadać pytania. Chodzi mi o ustawienia dźwięku programów. System -> Preferencje -> Dźwięk (zakładka programy). Ubuntu 10.10. Gdzie szukać konfiguracji?
<marcin`> Konfiguracji - pliku txt, gdyż chcę dodać wpis odnośnie java.
<ntat> AaaA, ok, chyba że jest coś tańszego jeszcze, bo nie wiem jakie są tam ceny
<AaaA> w scislym centrum ciezko cos tanszego trafic
<ntat> AaaA, za dwie osoby 400?
<AaaA> 400KC od lebka za double
<AaaA> czyli 800
<ntat> AaaA, aha, ok
<ntat> to hostel?
<AaaA> tak hostel
<ntat> ok a masz jaką stronę tego hostelu?
<AaaA> kiedys spali tam znajomi i byli zadowoleni
<AaaA> no wlasnie stronki samego hostelu szukam bo mam same stronki posrednikow:)
<ntat> nie wiesz czy mają parking?
<AaaA> nie tam nie ma parkingu
<AaaA> poszukam cos innego
<ntat> aha, to raczej odpada jak autem będziemy jechali
<AaaA> uciekam spac ntat jak juro wstane to Ci cos poradze, chyba ze juz wyjezdzasz:)
<ntat> AaaA, ok, nie nie wyjeżdżam, to raczej plany na ferie
<ntat> AaaA, dzięki i pozdrawiam
<Skrzyp> Re
<livE> zisiaj szcesliwy dzien, po boju z moim dyskiem SATA udalo mi sie w koncu postawic ubuntu, a wystarczylo pare slow, apt-get remove dmraid..uff
<Skrzyp> :)
<livE> bylem sfrustrowany gparted widzial a ubiquity nie
<Skrzyp> Ubiquity leży i kwiczy
<Skrzyp> Jak wskazuje nazwa
<livE> wlasnie, jak inaczej mozna zainstalowac ubuntu ? jest alternatywny instalator ? jakis bardziej zaawansowany, z wieksza mozliwoscia konfiguracji wstepnej ?
<Skrzyp> Można
<Dreadlish> a czgo nie?
<Dreadlish> można z chroota
<Skrzyp> Debianowym instalatorem z płyty alternate
<Dreadlish> można z alternate
<Skrzyp> Nie ma jeszcze ubootstrap :)
<livE> nie wiedzialem ze jest wersja alternate, dzieki za advice
<livE> z chroota to tez jakas opcja, ale mysle ze zabrakloby mi pewnie umiejetnosci
<Skrzyp> Z chroota to nawet moja mała kuzynka umie
<Skrzyp> Jądro, pliczki, boocik i kopiujemy :)
<livE> zmoilizowales mnie zey spróowac ;d
<livE> hm, 'b' mi sie cos zacina
<Skrzyp> To coś jak stawianie archa
<Skrzyp> DIY bez potrzeby monsterprocesora
<Skrzyp> Daj linijkę b
<Skrzyp> Vim style - 64r b
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to takie diy jak ja mam sraczke - lfs to jest 100% diy ;d
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ale ja mówię diy for dummies
<bt4> elo Dreadlish
<bt4> witam
<ntat> jest jakieś polecenie w konsoli, które sprawdza wielkość pliku?
<m477> nie ma to jak miec 2,5 gb ramu zajetego
<Skrzyp> cat plik | wc -i
<Skrzyp> I razy 8 :)
<m477> albo  ls -l
<livE> ntat, fajna sprawa na przyszlosc http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
<ntat> ls -lh jest fajne:)
<livE> no 'ladniej' widac wielkosc, fakt
<livE> tak for human ;d
<ntat> livE, dzięki, przyda się
<ntat> :)
<ntat> fajnie pomyślane jest w htop kolorowanie cyfr w dużych liczbach
<ntat> w ls coś takiego by się przydało
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> ntat: to nawet dałoby się zrobic
<Dreadlish> tylko najdurniejsze: jakie wielkości
<Dreadlish> bo u niektórych duże pliki to są mega
<Dreadlish> u niektórych giga
<Dreadlish> a u niektórych tera
<ntat> Chodzi mi o kolorowanie miejsc 1 000, to jedynka miałaby już inny odcień/kolor
<Dreadlish> acha ;d
<ntat> 10 000 a tu 10 miałaby inny niż pozostałe zera, itd
<Dreadlish> tak od szarości do czerwoności ;d
<Dreadlish> to dałoby się zrobic
<Dreadlish> trzeba by było pogrzebać w kodzie lsa
<ntat> Jak masz htop to zobacz tam, jak to wygląda
<ntat> od razu można się połapać, nawet przy dużych liczbach
<Dreadlish> ja ostatnio uznaje, że konkursy programistyczne dla gimnazjum i liceum są względnie proste
<ntat> :0
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> a więc edytowanie lsa nie byłoby trudniejsze :D
<Dreadlish> szkoda że w tym roku oiga nie robią, to bym se laptopa wygrał
<Dreadlish> kolejna maszynka na której można postawić linucha
<Dreadlish> nie wiem dlaczego mnie tak cieszy stawianie linucha
<ntat> Np. żeby określić szybko co to jest za liczba 1000000000000, jak byłaby pokolorowano, to od razu widać, że mówimy o milionach, miliardach, czy o każdy innym rzędzie wielkości
<Dreadlish> no widze
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> dla ramu jest prosto
<Dreadlish> bo wiadomo ile ma user zainstalowane tak /mw
<Dreadlish> m/w*
<Dreadlish> więc sobie już mb oznaczają
<Dreadlish> a w lsie to by trzeba było 100mb oznaczać
<Dreadlish> albo wyciągać średnią rozmiarów
<m477> ntat: tylko idiota uzywa notacji dziesietnej do tak duzych liczb
<Dreadlish> się używa M G T
<Dreadlish> itd.
<Dreadlish> i ls -lH
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> m477, ls chociażby używa
<ntat> m477, a masz notację wykładniczą?
<m477> gdzie
<m477> w ls?
<ntat> np. w ls?
<m477> nie
<ntat> no, to masz dziesiętną;)
<ntat> chyba, że na system binarny przeliczysz;]
<m477> trudno
<m477> ▼ ▼
<m477>  ▼
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ja mam pare 500G plikow
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jak rowniez wiekszych
<jacekowski> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 932G Nov 16 20:30 /var/www/sparse
<Dreadlish> ou
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ty mnie zawsze rozwalasz
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/sparse
<jacekowski> sciagnij sobie to
<Dreadlish> nawet mi strony nie otworzy ;d
<m477> co to ?
<m477> za 14 dni bedzie
<Dreadlish> 14? na moim łączu to za miesiąc
<m477> nom
<m477> dobrze ze to nie torrent ;d
<Dreadlish> nom :D
<jacekowski> sprawdz teraz
<Dreadlish> 931,4GB - ok... dysk mam 250gb
<Dreadlish> więc się ciebie zapytam - co to do cholery jasnej jest?
<szymon_g> jacekowski, co masz w tym pliku, jesli sie mozna spytac?
<jacekowski> plik
<szymon_g> ah, Dreadlish  byles szybszy
<m477> 8 dni
<Dreadlish> ok...
<Dreadlish> same zera
<jacekowski> nom
<m477> pornosy pewnie :D
<jacekowski> to jest sparse plik
<Dreadlish> po co ci to że się zapytam?
<jacekowski> 933M    /var/www/sparse
<jacekowski> tyle na prawde zajmuje na dysku
<jacekowski> i tyle tam jest danych
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<jacekowski> ale apache o tym nie wie
<jacekowski> i czyta te gigabajty
<m477> czyli tak jak torrent zajmuje miejsce virtualnie?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> znalazlem tym buga w operze
<jacekowski> i nawet zglosilem
<jacekowski> i naprawili
<Dreadlish> jakiego?
<jacekowski> i odpisali
<jacekowski> ze % ujemne sie robily
<Dreadlish> no
<jacekowski> przy takim duzym pliku
<m477> ;d
<Dreadlish> int im sie kończył
<Dreadlish> long long
<Dreadlish> to zrobili na gmp ;d
<m477> gmp?
<Dreadlish> bigint i te sprawy
<m477> to chyba w javie tylko
<Dreadlish> m477: w c da sie, w cpp da sie, w pythonie jest outofthebox
<Dreadlish> perl też ma
<Dreadlish> ocaml też ma
<m477> ok moj blad ;]
<Dreadlish> haskell? nie sprawdzałem
<m477> ok moj blad ;]
<Dreadlish> nic nie mówie
<Dreadlis1> kurde
<Dreadlis1> durne łącze ...
<szymon_g> zegnam
<bikstopa> bb
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-04
<JackOfHearts> jak dodac lineta do /etc/init.d tak zeby sie odpalal przed xami
<JackOfHearts> wiec?
<JackOfHearts> qrna martwy ten channle
<kklimonda> JackOfHearts: nie da się zagwarantować, że odpali się przed Xami
<kklimonda> chyba, że zmienisz skrypt odpalający gdm
<JackOfHearts> nie ma znaczenia mzoe sie odpalic razem z xpami ale wcesniej niz np kadu itp itd
<JackOfHearts> bo kadu ma taki debilny action ze jak sie odpali be zneta to nawet jak podlacze to it ak sie nie podlaczy
<JackOfHearts>  i musze go killowac
<kklimonda> musisz pokombinować z konfiguracją upstarta
<kklimonda> skopiuj jakiś prosty plik z /etc/init/ nazwij go /etc/init/linnet.conf a potem
<kklimonda> zedytuj sekcję start on tak by odpalał się w momencie gdy wykryje modem
<kklimonda> ew. niech się odpala na sygnał starting-dm
<kklimonda> to wtedy się załaduje w momencie gdy gdm startuje, powinno być na tyle późno, że modem będzie już wykryte
<kklimonda> wykryty*
<kklimonda> może coś takiego wystarczy http://pastebin.com/Bq56KDiX
<JackOfHearts> ty
 * NightWish` ziewa nieprzekonujaco
<kklimonda> NightWish`: do pracy, rodacy? ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ja juz popracowalam :)
<NightWish`> teraz sobie odpoczywam
<NightWish`> a Ty czemu nie spisz?
<kklimonda> jakoś tak bez powodu, bardzo szybko się przestawiam na nocny tryb życia ;)
<kklimonda> jak spaliłem gniazdko to spać nie mogłem póki nie wywietrzyłem dobrze domu, potem był sylwester..
<kklimonda> i teraz w ogóle mi się spać nie chce :/
<NightWish`> znam ten ból..
<kklimonda> ech, poczytałbym coś
<kklimonda> ale nic ciekawego nie mogę wymyśleć :/
<NightWish`> Gra Endera :)
<NightWish`> poleca
<NightWish`> m
<kklimonda> czytałem
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> własnie to jest problem, większość "dobrego" sci-fi i fantasy czytałem
<NightWish`> a mowce umarlych? ;>
<NightWish`> ksenocyd?
<kklimonda> czytałem trzy pierwze
<kklimonda> (ender's game, speaker for the dead i xenocide)
<kklimonda> jest sporo serii które bym chętnie przeczytał, ale które mnie odstraszają
<kklimonda> Honor Harrington nie chcę ruszać, Koła Czasu nie dałem rady doczytać do 11. tomu..
<kklimonda> Brandon Sanderson zaczął teraz nowy cykl - "The Way of Kings" się pierwszy tom nazywa. Ale on go chce skończyć "w 12 lat"
<kklimonda> więc jestem sceptyczny
<kklimonda> już mam jedną taką serię której autor nie jest w stanie skończyć od ponad dekady -- "the song of ice and fire". Następnej nie chcę zaczynać :/
<NightWish`> hmmm
<NightWish`> jednym zaklęciem czytałeś?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> to 2. część serii czy te 11 tomów się ze sobą słabo łączą?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> bry
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłł
<tar-gz> openSUSE to mrożone jest?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: o odpowiedź łatwiej będzie na jakimś kanale poświęconym suse
<tar-gz> jak tu wszysc yśpią to tam dopiero ..
 * tar-gz bije głową w stół.
<PoKrAk> powodzenia
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Zaraz mnie szlag trafi ..
<PoKrAk> oficjalona strona suse co na to ?
<tar-gz> a to nie chodzi już o suse
<tar-gz> tylko, że ja nie mam pojęcia co zainstalowac.
<PoKrAk> co potrzebujesz do czego ?
<tar-gz> linuksa na deskto p: /
<tar-gz> stabilnego z dużym repo
<PoKrAk> sprobuj pinguy os debiano/ubunto podobny
<PoKrAk> imoho ciekawiej zrobiony od ubu
<PoKrAk> lub pinguy os e17 na enlightenmencie
<PoKrAk> obie wersje aktualne na nowych paczkach
<tar-gz> ubunto podobne, błee
<PoKrAk> zobacz najpierw pozniej błebłaj
<tar-gz> słuchaj mi czyste ubuntu muli na moim kalkulatorze.
<PoKrAk> mowie ze lepiej rozwiązane
<PoKrAk> to sprubuj opengeu
<PoKrAk> to jakby odpowiednik ubu 8.10
<PoKrAk> i nie powinien wpierdzielac pamieci
<tar-gz> to bym chyba soebie woał lennegozainstalowac
<tar-gz> No widzisz, mi nie dogodzisz ;-)
<tar-gz> i e17 nie chce ...
<PoKrAk> daje ci gotowe rozwiązania na debianie oparte :)
<kklimonda> w głowie się wam od przepychu przewraca
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: ja pracuje na e17 i bardzo ładnie śmiga i nie sypie sie jak kiedys
<kklimonda> tar-gz: czego byś nie zainstalował będzie złe - wszystko ma swoje błędy. Instaluj co popadnie, za parę miesięcy zmienisz i tak.
 * PoKrAk zbiara sie w sobie zeby pani hasełko z winzgrozy wyłuskac bo samo sie jej zmieniło i nie może sie zalogowac
<tar-gz> kklimonda, przy debianie bym został tylko to ma pakiety stare  jak nie wiem
<kklimonda> tak przez parę lat będziesz robić i na koniec, zakładając, że się nie znudzisz i nie wrócisz do windowsa, ewentualnie zainstalujesz osx, zainstalujesz Ubuntu, Debiana albo Fedorę i na nich zostaniesz do końca świata
<kklimonda> tar-gz: to co za problem? używaj wersji z testing
<kklimonda> albo z unstable, a nawet z experimental
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: to zainstaluj sida ma najnowsze
<kklimonda> tar-gz: debian ma bardzo ładnie rozwiązane mieszanie pakietów z różnych wersji systemu.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, ja mam testing
<tar-gz> od wakacji pakiety mam zamrożone
<kklimonda> tar-gz: no to bierz co ci potrzebne z sida i experimental
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: du upgrejtnij do do SID
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, rozpieprzy sie.
<PoKrAk> czemu sie ma rozpieprzyc
<PoKrAk> a nawet jesli to i tak chcesz cos zainsta;lowac
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie musisz aktualizować wszystkiego - wystarczy tych parę programów na których ci zależy.
<tar-gz> Mi sie pieprzyło nawet upbgrade  ubu z 8.04 na 8.10
<bialy663> debian to nie ubuntu
<OkropNick> ja aktualizuje ubu od 7.04 do 10.04 bwlacznie i na szczescie jest ok. wszystkie bledy byly na tyle drobne, ze latwo usuwalne
<PoKrAk> oki idem
<tar-gz> ni idź
<tar-gz> kklimonda, np. chciałbym zaisntalowac e17 którego nie ma w repo skłiza.
<tar-gz> To mam znaleźć je w repo sida i zaisntalowac?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: e17 to akurat marny przykład bo to ciągle oprogramowanie które jest w fazie alpha czy beta, i nie miało stabilnego wydania - nawet wersja z sid może się okazać zbyt stara.
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ale takie jest założenie - tylko nie robisz tego ręcznie a konfigurujesz system by ci pozwalał na instalację paczek z różnych wydań
<tar-gz> kklimonda, a słyszałeś o ty kernelu z autogrupowaniem ?
<kklimonda> potem pisze się apt-get install e17/unstable i po problemie (no chyba, że zależności się pogryzą)
<tar-gz> kklimonda, czyli ty o backportahc mówisz, nie ?
<tar-gz> czy jakoś tak sie to nazywa
<kklimonda> tar-gz: słyszałem - ale tego żadna dystrybucja ci nie da przez długi czas.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, ktoś na archu już to ma
<kklimonda> i może kompilować kernel z 16 jobami, oglądać filmy i używać Xów, widziałem.
<kklimonda> ale w normalnym użytkowaniu nie zauważysz większej różnicy.
<kklimonda> tar-gz: w archu jest masa krapu - mniej więcej to samo uzyskasz instalując jakiś pół oficialny kernel dla debiana
<tar-gz> kklimonda, czyli arch stabilny jest jak sid ?
<kklimonda> mniej
<tar-gz> mniej jak sid?
<tar-gz> a ja głupi chciałem sobie to postawić ..
<kklimonda> debian unstable jest całkiem stable nie licząc rzadkich problemów w stylu tranzycji czy błędów w paczkach
<kklimonda> ale dokładnie takie same problemy jakie są z debianem unstable, mają miejsce w przypadku archa
<kklimonda> a debian ma ciągle więcej doświadczonych deweloperów i bardziej dojrzałe procedury.
<tar-gz> kklimonda, a jakiego distro ty używasz?
<kklimonda> ubuntuu
<tar-gz> nie jest złe w sumie to distro. Tylko nie na moj komputer.
<pajtoniv> Re.
<tar-gz> re-re-kum-kum
<tar-gz> kklimonda, a co o suse sądzisz?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nic
<pajtoniv> bz2: re
<PoKrAk> tar-gz
<PoKrAk> wejdz na strone enlightenment tam masz rozpiske e-17
<PoKrAk> i instaluj odrazu ecomorph
<PoKrAk> podaje sa tam odpowiednie wpisy do sources.list
<tar-gz> ja te wpisy mam
<tar-gz> ale pubkeyów zasac nie umie
<PoKrAk> tam masz wsio napisane
<PoKrAk> moment podam ci adres
<PoKrAk> http://packages.enlightenment.org/
<PoKrAk> tam masz repo
<AaaA> u was też jest eclipse?:)
<PoKrAk> tu masz repo key do pobrania wgetem http://packages.enlightenment.org/repo.key
<PoKrAk> póżniej sudo apt-key add repo.key
<tar-gz> ja z jakiejś polskiej strony to pobierałem.
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: olej polska strone ta jest oficjalna
<PoKrAk> i napewno masz pakiety si
<tar-gz> wiem wiem ;-)
<tar-gz> Dodało.
<tar-gz> ecomorph-e17-dbg ecomorph-e17-dev ecomorph-e17-data ecomorph-e17
<tar-gz>   emodule0-ecomorph emodule-ecomorph ecomorph-core
<tar-gz> które mam to zianstalować?
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude install ecomorph-core
<m477> witam
<PoKrAk> bodajże
<tar-gz> Jakieś zależności mi nie pasują.
<pajtoniv> Mhm, mode "czytanie w myslach" on.
<pajtoniv> Podaj jakie.
<PoKrAk> :P dokładnie
<tar-gz> na /query ci wyslalem bo spamowac mi nie wypada
<PoKrAk> dawaj mu n tak długo jak twoim zdaniem wypracuje kompromis
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: dam mi na priv
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk> ładny splicik
<NightWish`> no
<kklimonda> inaczej mówiąc dzień jak codzień na freenode ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<NightWish`> ;*
<NightWish`> ;>
<NightWish`> bedzie afera
<kklimonda> NightWish`: hej - ile ty dzisiaj spałaś? ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: afera? na freenode? niemożliwe ;)
<NightWish`> malo za malo
<NightWish`> ale chcialam na zacmienie slonca wstac
<NightWish`> a afera z tym buziakiem
<NightWish`> jawna korupcja! ;>
<NightWish`> lobby
<kklimonda> aa, racja - zaćmienie
<PoKrAk> hmm windows mi drukarke zawiesza :/
<kklimonda> a u mnie chmury i słońce nie po tej stronie bloku ;)
<pajtoniv> Ostatnio czytalem ksiazke "jak spac mniej, a efektywniej",
<pajtoniv> polecam.
<NightWish`> pajtoniv: ja te techniki mam opanowane
<pajtoniv> :)
<pajtoniv> Powiedz mi tylko, stosujesz Power Nap?
<kklimonda> pajtoniv: no ba - najlepiej łączyć sen z jazdą do pracy.
<NightWish`> to był żarcik pajtoniv
<pajtoniv> Mhm.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Nie chodzi tu o faktyczne spanie przed kierownica,
<kklimonda> power napping to mit jest
<NightWish`> ale moj organizm dobrze znosi rozne dlugosci snu
<pajtoniv> typo w owej lekturze podaje kilka wskazowek.
<pajtoniv> kklimonda: oj nie jest mite.
<pajtoniv> Oj nie.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<kklimonda> tzn. wersja w której ludzie śpią po 2 godziny
<kklimonda> czy jak to tam jest
<kklimonda> bo sama drzemka to bardzo dobra sprawa
<NightWish`> pajtoniv: wszystko opiera sie na placebo
<NightWish`> i wmowieniu sobie
<NightWish`> prawie jak potega podswiadomości
<NightWish`> tylko bez tych bredni w tej ksiazce ;p
<pajtoniv> NightWish`: po czesci byc moze.
<NightWish`> pajtoniv: na pewno
<NightWish`> o 8.55 budzik Cie tak nie wyrwie ze snu
<pajtoniv> Aczkolwiek jest kilka wskazowek naprawde budujacych.
<pajtoniv> Oraz porad.
<NightWish`> jak to że możesz spóżnić się np. na samolot
<pajtoniv> Ja jeszcze musze sie tylko na plecach nauczyc spac.
<pajtoniv> Po pijaku mi wychodzi jak najbardziej,
<NightWish`> :D
<pajtoniv> ale na trzezwo nie zasne tak.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<kklimonda> przywiąż się
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Generalnie 5h snu mi wystarcza.
<NightWish`> ja wole moje 9 ;>
<kklimonda> 5h to trochę mało - ale to zależy od wieku
<kklimonda> dla mnie 6 to minimum, 7 jeszcze lepiej
<pajtoniv> Facet, ktory napisal ta ksiazke ma 40 lat, ja mam lekko ponad 20,
<pajtoniv> a wstajac czuje sie wyspany.
<kklimonda> no to dobrze - każdy ma inne potrzeby
<pajtoniv> Sure.
<kklimonda> mnie najbardziej dołuje, że już nie mogę w praktyce nocki zarwać bez problemów dnia następnego
<pajtoniv> Ja calej nawet nie chce zarywac,
<pajtoniv> wystarczy mi pojsc o 3 spac, wstac o 8.
<pajtoniv> Chyba, ze zlecenie.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<kklimonda> ech, ja kiedyś przez zlecenie zrobiłem sobie sieczkę z rytmu spania
<NightWish`> kklimonda: ja  tak mam przy kazdej sesji ;d
<pajtoniv> Dlatego o rownowadze snu jest jeden rozdzial.
<pajtoniv> ;)
<kklimonda> miałem 3 dni aby napisać coś - pisałem do oporu, spałem chwilę, dalej pisałem, spałem chwilę...
<kklimonda> trzeciego dnia telefon mnie ze snu wyrwał - jakoś o 14 ;)
<NightWish`> ja pamietam ze zasnelam przy moim chlopaku
<NightWish`> jak mnie raczyl odwiedzic
<NightWish`> wszystko byloby okej, gdyby nie to ze przy probach obudzenia krzyczalam: Kant! Kant!
<pajtoniv> NightWish`: jak mocnym snem?
<pajtoniv> ;D
<jacekowski> ja tylko gadam przez noc
<NightWish`> gadanie to normalna sprawa
<jacekowski> ale najlepszy tekst jaki byl
<jacekowski> to na obozie zeglarskim 2 nas bylo w namiocie co gadalo
<jacekowski> i gadalismy o kluczykach do czolgu ze trzeba
<jacekowski> bo do jeziora wjechal
<NightWish`> ja przy nadmiarze filozofii mialaam cudowne sny
<kklimonda> jacekowski: kurde, skąd to jest tekst?
<bt4> cześć
<NightWish`> kluczyki do czolgu
<NightWish`> to klasyk
<kklimonda> bo znajomy, jak był pół przytomny to mówił, że potrzebuje kluczyków do czołgu
<kklimonda> a to było tak z 15 lat temu
<kklimonda> jak nie wcześniej ;)
<NightWish`> mi sie tylko snilo ze kant gwalcil mala dziewczynke, a hegel pisal na ten temat poematy
<NightWish`> a potem zabroniono mi sie uczyc filozofii
<kklimonda> a, to mi się kiedyś śniło, że mnie bity gonią
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie wiem
<AaaA> ntat: zyjesz?
<NightWish`> spanie spaniem, ale wracam do wyrka ;)
<m477> kumpel pozkazywal mi film z sylwestra to alkomat blad powyzej 4 promili wyrzucal :D
 * PoKrAk siedzi w ustawach i ma już dość
<lisu> witam
<tar-gz> Siymks lisu
<tar-gz> te e17 mnie przeraża
<m477> paczki dla debiana na ubu tez dzialaja co nie?
<dwe11er> raczej nie
<dwe11er> roznica w nazwach paczek i wersjach
<PoKrAk> dwe11er: ja jade na paczkach ubuntu i debiana
<m477> http://glx.sourceforge.net/downloads/downloads.html to ktora na ubu bedzie chodzic
<PoKrAk> i działa
<m477> bo sciagam dla debiana i w softwarcenter nie moge zainstalowac tego
<dwe11er> m477: a my wrozki jestesmy? ;s
<m477> a co to ma z magia wspolnego
<PoKrAk> ja na wróżkarstwie spałem :)
<PoKrAk> m477: bo nikt nie wie jaka masz wersje systemu
<PoKrAk> co masz w sources.list
<m477> najnowsza
<PoKrAk> i co ma to wspólnego zzamierzeniem spójności systemu
<PoKrAk> m477: najnowsza stable czy testing
<dwe11er> m477: skad mamy wiedzie ktora paczka bedzie dzialac?
<m477> 10.10
<dwe11er> probuj wsyztskie
<dwe11er> jak ci zalezy
<m477> co do tego ma source.list
<dwe11er> >.>
<m477> pytam sie tylko czemu nie mgoe zainstalowac
<m477> tej debianowej
<PoKrAk> ja tam widze ze dla debiana jest
<dwe11er> a probowales? ;s
<PoKrAk> wiec ja instalowac i czytac komunikaty
<PoKrAk> m477: a co PISZE ?!?!?!?!?! jak instalujesz
<PoKrAk> bo czemu ciagle nie wiem
<m477> ale nie kminie
<m477> po co mam dodawac do rep ( sources.list) skoro ze stronki pobieram paczke?
<PoKrAk> jaki komunikat wali po oczach jak pisze ze nie chce zainstalowac
<m477> zaden
<PoKrAk> ja nic nie mowiłem o dodawaniu
<PoKrAk> to skad wiesz ze nie chce zainstalowac
<m477> odpala sie SC i jest na szaro 'zainstaluj'
<dwe11er> m477: nie zainstalujesz, nie jest kompatybilna koniec rozmowy
<dwe11er> skompiluj recznie
<m477> a jak to sie robi ?: <
<PoKrAk> albo podaj co w konsoli ci ci wywala a nie instalujesz z x`ow
<PoKrAk> robi sie prosto ./configure
<PoKrAk> czytamy czytamy czytamy czy nie ma błędów
<PoKrAk> pozniej make
<PoKrAk> czytamy czytamy czytamy czy nie ma błędów
<PoKrAk> i na koncu sudo make install
<PoKrAk> czytamy czytamy czytamy czy nie ma błędów
<dwe11er> nie
<PoKrAk> chyba ze w instrukcji pisze inaczej
<dwe11er> make install jest zle, juz lepiej checkinstallem zrobic paczk
<ntat> Można jakoś ustawić stopień kompresji w konsolowym zip`ie?
<PoKrAk> jak w graficznym idzie to w textowym tymbardziej
<m477> dobra dzieki Panowie tym czasem ide bo na wyklad sie spoznie :< poprobuje jak wroce i dam znac ;]
<dwe11er> ntat: zip -h
<dwe11er> m477: chodzisz na wyklady?
<dwe11er> gezzz
<m477> czasem
<m477> wczoraj np bylismy np w pracowni magnetycznego rezonansu jadrowego ;]
<m477> i typ przez 2 h opowiadal ciekawostki  typu ze zakupili stol kwaso odporny :<
<ntat> dwe11er, ok już mam:)
<dwe11er> naszemu wykadowcy ktos podprowadzil solniczke z pokoju ;d
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzxv915H4jg xd
<ntat> bikstopa, ;]
<lisu> m477: gdzie byliscie?
<lisu> m477: mozna wiecej info o tym?
<bikstopa> m477: a ten stol byl upierdolony? :D
<ntat> NMR
<ntat> Istnieje możliwość zrestartowania komendą USB, żeby dało to taki efekt, jak restart systemu?
<winter> 2
<winter> re
<shpaq> 13:17:22         ntat  | Istnieje możliwość zrestartowania komendą USB, żeby dało to taki efekt, jak restart systemu?
<shpaq> nie znam takiego polecenia jak USB
<ntat> shpaq, restart komendą portów USB
<shpaq> możesz wyładować moduły jądra
<shpaq> odpowiedzialne za usb
<shpaq> rmmod usb_cośtam
<mati75> re
<m477> czy moze sie cos zlego stac jak sie zamknie polaczenie ssh, ctrl+c ?
<shpaq> nic
<shpaq> god will kill a kitten
<m477> zadne bledy sie nie narobia?
<PoKrAk> sformatuje dysk i zgwałci kota sąsiada
<m477> to po co jest 'logout' :<
<PoKrAk> to na gwałcenie sąsiadki :P
<PoKrAk> hmmm
<m477> hm
 * PoKrAk odpalił androida na windowsie :)
<m477> w emulatorze
<PoKrAk> ta
<m477> wyczyn
<PoKrAk> wiec na linuxie juz wiem jak odpalic :)
<m477> android=linux
<PoKrAk> teraz probuje sciagnac i odpalic angry birds
<PoKrAk> m477: jak takis madry to powiedz jak pod ubu zainstalowac aplikacje apk
<PoKrAk> :)
<m477> wat
<PoKrAk> no właśnie :)
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: emu androida jest strasznie wolne
<PoKrAk> widze
<kklimonda> granie w cokolwiek nie przejdzie
<PoKrAk> ale uzalezni łem sie od angry birds
<m477> moze na maszynie wirtualnej? ktos tu ostatnio pisal
<PoKrAk> hmm moze na serwerze jakby odpalić szybciej by poszło :)
<kklimonda> na czym byś nie odpalał to będzie wolno
<kklimonda> gry wykorzystują akcelereację, emu jej nie wspiera
<kklimonda> do tego dochodzi odpalanie kodu skompilowanego dla arm pod x86
<kklimonda> to nie ma szans dobrze działać
<PoKrAk> buuuuuuuuuuu
<m477> kup telefon z androidem
<m477> akurat mam do sprzedania :D
<PoKrAk> jaki ?
<m477> g1
<PoKrAk> leeeee nie upgrejtowalna wpadka htc
<PoKrAk> :)
<m477> wat
<PoKrAk> za 50 zł :)
<m477> co nie upgrejtowalna
<m477> pokrowiec chyba
<PoKrAk> jaki antus na nim ?
<PoKrAk> pokrowiec to 20 zł kosztuje
<m477> 1,6
<PoKrAk> no i 2.1 juz na tym nie zainstalujesz
<m477> 2.0 da sie chyba
<PoKrAk> chyba właśnie nie
<PoKrAk> ile za to chcesz ??
<PoKrAk> :)
<m477> Users can patch the supplied version of Android, download a hacked version or update to Android 2.0 or later to make use of the multi-touch screen.[21]
<m477> 2.0 + multi touch
<m477> z tego co na allegro patrzylem to miedzy 400a 600 chodza
<PoKrAk> zapomnij
<m477> co mam zapomniec
<PoKrAk> za 450 nowa z androidem wszpirajacego 2.2
<PoKrAk> z gwarancja na 2 lata
<m477> aha
<m477> co nowa
<PoKrAk> nowy lg gt450
<m477> to kupuj
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, mistrzu
<PoKrAk> co tam
<PoKrAk> skonfigurowałes e17
<tar-gz> niet
<tar-gz> czarna magia
<PoKrAk> czemu
<PoKrAk> łatwe jest
<tar-gz> ani docka ani nic.
<tar-gz> Nawet nie wiem jak mam tam jakas apliakcje  odpalic
<PoKrAk> jak gui skonfigurujesz to wsio odpalisz
<PoKrAk> załaduj moduł first run i jeszcze raz skonfiguruj
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Uzytkujesz e17?
<PoKrAk> jeap
<fi9o> Kiedys tez mi sie zdarzalo, obecnie raczej mnie nie ciagnie do niego.
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Moglbys pokazac zrzutke?
<tar-gz> O! Popieram
<PoKrAk> moment juz sie uploaduje
<fi9o> O, beta3 juz.
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/GcouL
<PoKrAk> prosie
<tar-gz> błeeee
<tar-gz> ide sie przelogować na e17
<fi9o> Chwilka, bo mi lacze muuuuli
<a_> mam problem
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/X8DEK tu z menu
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Calkiem calkiem, ale moglo by wiecej aplikacji byc na ich toolkicie
<fi9o> PoKrAk: A jest cos co np upodabnia aplikacje gtk/qt do etk?
<PoKrAk> fi9o: gnomowe sie uruchamiaja wiec co wiecej trzeba
<PoKrAk> nie wiem
<a_a_a> chciałbym, abym dostawał smsa z jakiejs bramki gdy w moich kontaktach w pidginie (gg) będzie dostępna pewna osoba
<a_a_a> jak to zrobić?
<fi9o> Zeby wygladaly jak reszta aplikacji - tyle trzeba.
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to kwestia smaku
<kklimonda> niekótrzy po prostu lubią jak aplikacje wyglądają i zachowują się tak samo
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: mozliwe lepiej mi sie pracuje na tym niz na unity
<PoKrAk> a za kde nie przepadam
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: które unity testowałeś?
<PoKrAk> na natty
<PoKrAk> z/w
<a_a_a> honk
<a_a_a> zapytałem nawet na #pidgin, ale tam nikt nie odpisuje
<kklimonda> a_a_a: gdyby ktoś wiedział, to by ci odpowiedział - napisz na forum
<kklimonda> a_a_a: no to czekaj. Ludzie nie siedzą na ircu non stop
<a_a_a> tylko ze ja potrzebuje tego za kilka godzin :/
<kklimonda> zawsze pozostaje komuś zapłacić by poświęcił czas "na teraz"
<tar-gz> a_a_a, czego Ci potrzeba?
<a_a_a> <a_a_a> chciałbym, abym dostawał smsa z jakiejs bramki gdy w moich kontaktach w pidginie (gg) będzie dostępna pewna osoba
<tar-gz> to skypt trzeba napisac.
<tar-gz> nie łatwiej mieć ciagle GG w telefonie włączone?
<shpaq> programista Ci potrzebny
<fi9o> Duzo programisty.
<shpaq> dużo to nie
<fi9o> :)
<a_a_a> tar-gz: chodzi o to, ze chce byc informowany tylko o jednej osobie :D
<kklimonda> e tam, to proste jest - ale trzeba usiąść i napisać
<shpaq> no trzeba
<a_a_a> fi9o: tak z pół kilo
<kklimonda> pidgin udostępnia wszystko przez dbusa, są programy do wysyłania sms-ów, sprawa godzinki
<kklimonda> z testowaniem etc.
<a_a_a> a moglby ktos napisac
<a_a_a> ?
<shpaq> za ile?
<fi9o> Wiec wracamy na poczatek, trzeba zaczac od skutecznego przeszukania sieci.
<fi9o> shpaq: Za dobrego murzyna.
<fi9o> :)
<shpaq> lol
 * fi9o nie jest rasista, sytuacyjny joke.
<Sowa> widizlem gdzies na sieci skrypt do wysylania sms'ow w pythonie bodajrze
<Sowa> wystarczy poszukac, zmodyfikowac
<kklimonda> swoją drogą czy wszystkie sieci nie udostępniają teraz bramek email->sms ?
<shpaq> no idea
<shpaq> mam swoje bramki w pracy
<kklimonda> czy to tylko plus miał coś takiego?
<shpaq> i jak potrzebuję to korzystam z nich
<a_a_a> mam orange :D
<a_a_a> dobra, zresztą walić to
<a_a_a> może godzinę bez neta przeżyję:
<a_a_a> tylko teraz rodzi się pytanie
<a_a_a> czy jest jakaś aplikacja, która byłaby samym apletem powiadamiania?
<shpaq> jednolinijkowiec w bashu
<a_a_a> bo pidgina do traya nie mogę, bo usunąłem gnome-panel
<fi9o> -.-
<a_a_a> tak zeby sobie wrzucic do rogu
<a_a_a> fi9o: co się stao?
<fi9o> No to stalonetray sobie wrzuc.
<fi9o> I masz tray oddzielnie, mimo, ze w gnomowych smieciach pewno jest applet do traya
<a_a_a> sprawdzę, dzięki :)
<fi9o> Zartowalem co do tego stalonetray
<fi9o> O
<fi9o> Nie zdarzylem.
<shpaq> *zdążyłem
<Sowa> skor juz o powiadomieniach to czy istnieje mozliwosc by ekg pokazywalo takie powiadomienia jak kadu??
<kklimonda> Sowa: "takie"?
<fi9o> Sowa: Jasne, ze tak.
<Sowa> no chodzi mi o to zeby wykorzystac np standardowe powiadomienia gnomowe, ze np dostalem wiadomosc
<fi9o> Dla ekg2 jest taki skrypt
<Sowa> no wlasnie a dla ekg "1"??
<fi9o> Nie widzialem, ale pewnie nie trudno by bylo ten dla ekg2 zmienic.
<Sowa> hmmmm, musze w takim razie sie rozgladnac za tym skryyptem do ekg2, chyba ze masz gdzies "pod reka" :)
<ethy> Chce ktoś kupić konto WoW ? :)
<ethy> Nie? To dobrze, szkoda życia.
<Sowa> fi9o: no niestety nie bardzo moglem znalezc....
<fi9o> Sowa: Czekaj sekunde.
<fi9o> Sowa: http://cvs.pld-linux.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/packages/ekg2-script-pynotif/pynotif.py?rev=1.4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2v6pepk> (at cvs.pld-linux.org)
<Sowa> Przekliniak: dzieki
<Sowa> fi9o: rowniez dzieki
<fi9o> Ale uprzedzam, nie testowalem tego. Jesli juz to uzywam ekg2 na ssh.
<Dreadlish> elo
<termi> hm hm hm
<Dreadlish> hehe
<m477> jak sie nazywa taki proces kompilacji ze sie klepie 'configure,make i make install' ?
<PushUpek> to się nazywa kompilacja...
<m477> ale czemu to sie tak dziwnie w czesciach odbywa a nie przez samo gcc?
<PushUpek> configuracja sprawdza czy są wszystkie potrzebne biblioteki
<PushUpek> a make wykonuje skryp kompilacji ;D
<m477> skrypt kompilacji to make file?
<bt4> cześć
<PushUpek> nom
<m477> aha dzieki
<m477> no to zainstalowalem gle i nie moge go uruchomic
<m477> tzn ani alt +f2 ani gnome-do nie umie go znalesc
<m477> a konsoli znajduje ale chce w graficznym modzie wlaczyc
<bialy663> dodaj aktywator do menu
<bialy663> i bedzie znajdowal
<dj_oko> dzień dobry
<dj_oko> tęskniliście? ;)
<Dreadlish> nie
<dj_oko> :(
<PushUpek> nie
<bialy663> nie
<Dreadlish> PushUpek, bialy663: pjontka o/
<bialy663> hajfajf
<dj_oko> jeszcze 2 takie "nie" i pasowałoby na basha
<m477> bialy663: mozna jasniej?
<bialy663> edytor menu w polskiej wersji
<bialy663> odpal i dodaj gdzieś 'skrót' do gle
<m477> czemu go normalnie nie znajduje jak siedzie w bin/user/
<bialy663> gnome do przeszukuje menu
<m477> usr/bin?
<bialy663> a czemu alt+f2 nie znajduje to dziwne
<bialy663> nie
<bialy663> gnomowe menu
<bialy663> Aplikacje/Miejsca/System
<bialy663> czy jakoś tak
<m477> dodalem
<m477> i nic
<m477> nie wlacza sie
<bialy663> no to nie wiem :(
<NightWish`> dobry
<PushUpek> w konsoli wpisz gle i zobacz co ci wywali
<PushUpek> NightWish`: bry samico :D
<m477> no w konsoli znajduje
<NightWish`> PushUpek: ! :************
<m477> ale nic poza tym
<NightWish`> co tam?
<PushUpek> ja tam skaczę w ski jump dx na facebooku ;D
<NightWish`> no ladnie
 * PushUpek idzie po chupa chupsa
 * winter pije kawę z mlekie,
 * winter pije kawę z mlekiem
<winter> kurna
<Dreadlish> winter: ty chyba już wypileś troche czegoś innego ;d
<winter> nie
<winter> nie piję od sywestra
<winter> i w najbliższym czasie nie zamierzam
<m477> za duzo whisky z cola?
<winter> nom
<Dreadlish> heh
<m477> alkoholu nigdy nie jest za duzo co najwyzej goscie moga za malo :<
<Biszkopcik> Witajcie ...
<m477> witam
<Dreadlish> elo
<Cent> cześć
<tar-gz> Cze
<tar-gz> jak mogę sprawdzić czy swap mi działa?
<m477> zapelnij ram? ;>
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> zapełnij ram do około 6/10
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jak ustawiłeś, to działa
<kklimonda> tar-gz: cat /proc/swaps powie ci co jest włączone, i ile go jest
<Skrzyp> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/BlogOLinuxUbuntu/~3/M1Hyn5a1eVc/canonical-sprzedaje-klawiature-z-logo.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y3ajml> (at feedproxy.google.com)
<lisu> re
<winter> :8)
 * lisu ziewa
<Dreadlish> używał ktoś mhdd?
 * Cent nie ziewa. ale potwierdza ziewnięcie lisu
<winter> DaZ zbanował mnie na archlinux-pl
<winter> heh
<winter> dziad ma tam opa
<Skrzyp> Heh
<lucjan> słuchajcie, jak zwał sie ten program, co jak się wpisywało w konsoli słowo, to on przedstawiał je graficznie, z kresek i kropek?
<Skrzyp> Ja już dawno
<Skrzyp> lucjan: figlet
<Skrzyp>  i toilet
<lucjan> o, dzięki
<Skrzyp> I czcionkl do figleta
<czester> ^_^
<lisu> hej znacie coś zamiast mocp audacious rhythmbox exaile amarok ?
<PushUpek> banshee
<lisu> oprocz banshee (zapomnialem o nim ;)
<PushUpek> ;]
<winter> lisu: google
<Skrzyp> lisu: mpd :)
<kklimonda> lisu: quod libet
<lisu> google nie odtwarza muzy pod squeeze'm ;p
<winter> ale prawdę ci powie
<lisu> ale w d... to mnie moze pocałować, chociaż tego nie zrobi
<lisu> no nic gwałcimy exaile
<winter> lisu: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+music+players
<lisu> winter: znasz bajke o timy toonie?
<winter> :8) chrum
<winter> :8o
<lisu> winter: ty mi tu nie pi...r...ol
<winter> oink!
<czester> lisu: iTunes.
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<winter> drugie w wynikach google
<winter> nawet średniointeligentny szympans wie
<winter> a propos, mam zapalniczkę z nadrukowanym bananem która pachnie jak banany
<winter> :8)
 * lisu zostaje przy mocp
<winter> mocp byłby fajny gdyby miał softwareowy mikser
<winter> coś co większość playerów ma
<lisu> jedynie moc u mnie czyta poprawnie z podmontowanych zasobów samby
<kklimonda> rhythmbox czyta poprawnie
<kklimonda> banshee chyba też już
<kklimonda> (podmontowanych przez gvfs)
<lisu> rhythmbox ssie bo trzeba dociągać 50 mb na squeeze
<lisu> banshee 85
<lisu> mb
<winter> ja używam prymitywnego exaile
<kklimonda> lisu: płacisz od megabajta?
<lisu> ba mowa od kilobajta^2
<lisu> inaczej od kilobajta * exp 2
<lisu> nie no musze cos malego na malym dysku postawić
<lisu> megabajty na wage zlota
 * KiFka hi
<ju-rek> hip
<KiFka> heeeeeelo ju-rek
<KiFka> jak tam swieta i inne ?
<KiFka> ja wlasnie wrocilam z CH
<ju-rek> byłaś w kraju?
<KiFka> ju-rek, .ch
<kklimonda> KiFka: już sama nie wie gdzie mieszka ;}
<KiFka> kklimonda, wiem wiem ... jeszcze pol roku  w de :D
<ju-rek> a co przenosisz się bo ja nie w temacie?
<KiFka> ju-rek, nom. mark dzis dostal robote w Swisscom IT
<KiFka> :D
<kklimonda> go west!
<ju-rek> szwajcarja?
<KiFka> ju-rek, jap
<KiFka> kklimonda, jak narazie jest south
<ju-rek> bedziem na banki napadać :D
<KiFka> ale mialam fajny urlop
<KiFka> eeeeeeeeh
<ju-rek> KiFka: dobrą wódkę mają?
<KiFka> nie mam pojecia... ja tylko szampana jakiegos pilam na sylwka
<KiFka> ale ja mam polska przywiesc jak za 4 tyg pojade
<KiFka> ale pic lubia :D
<ju-rek> no jasne czyjeś to każdy lubi :D
<KiFka> ju-rek, uzywasz fb?
<czester> Siema ju-rek
<czester> ju-rek: Jak tam Twój facebook?;P
<Tyczek> Hej. O japokoboy. ;)
<Tyczek> japko*
<ju-rek> czester: gdzieś tam jest, nawet nie wchodze :)
<czester> Siema Słupca.
<Tyczek> ;P
<czester> ju-rek: Nie ściemniaj, logujesz się pewnie codziennie
<ju-rek> jasne
<tar-gz> Można jakoś sprawdzic czy partycja SWAP jest używana/działa.
<winter> free -m
<czester> hehehe
<czester> DaZ: :-)
<winter> czester: co ci tak wesoło
<czester> DaZ: Ktoś Cię gdzieś zrobił operatorem?;>
<czester> Bo tak
<czester> Smutno mi więc jestem wesoły
<Tyczek> Upchnął pewnie kompa z 20000. ;)
<winter> czester: zrobili dziada na archlinux-pl
<winter> a nie wiem co mówi bo mam go na mojej czarnej liście
<czester> Ja tam DaZa polubiłem.
<Tyczek> :(
<czester> Mój ulubiony troll
<winter> no troll jakich mało
<czester> Ale mój ulubiony
<Tyczek> Ja tam zawsze mam zlew jak widzę ssijciemi. ;)
<winter> czester: btw #trollownia
<winter> jak by cię to interesowało
<czester> Czemu miałoby mnie interesować?
<czester> Jestem już dawno ponad tym internetowym kurwidołkiem.
<winter> nie wiem, dlatego mówię
<fixer_33> witam
<winter> a cze
<winter> czester: to co tu jeszze robnisz
<winter> gtfo
<czester> Sesja sobie wisi
<winter> ^_^ to jak robisz że nie korzystasz korzystając
<fixer_33> ktora to byla funkcja ktora zwracala liczbe wystapien ciagu w stringu
<fixer_33> w cpp
<Tyczek> czester: Jednak kumpel kupił normalnego lapcia. W sumie jak zobaczyłego aira u Ciebie to patrze takie małe to... ;)
<czester> winter: Jestem hackerem.
<winter> h4x0r2?
<winter> h4x0r2?
<winter> h4x0r2?
<czester> Ktoś mi coś sprawdzi na linuksie?
<tar-gz> Czym się funtoo od gentoo różni?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: funtoo ssie i jest bardziej noob-friendly
<tar-gz> Kwpolska, bardzo noob friendly ?
<ju-rek> ta, jak windows
<Tyczek> Żaden system nie jest friendly dla psujów. ;P
<Nerihsa> czester: sprobuj na 127.0.0.1
<tar-gz> ale nie ma polskiego wsparcia widze, dokumentacji
<czester> Heheheh
<czester> To sprawdzi mi ktoś coś?
<ju-rek> co?
<winter> oink :8)
<czester> Zbootuj ktoś linuksa w single user mode
<czester> ls /home/
<czester> A nie
<czester> bez tego
<czester> Czy da się zmienić hasło roota bez podawania starego hasła
<czester> W Maku to jest ewidentna dziura i tak się da :D
<winter> czester: zrebootuj masznynę z livecd i odpal chroota, potem wpisz passwd
<czester> Nie mam linuksa
<winter> to po co się pytasz
<czester> Inaczej bym nie pytał.
<czester> Z ciekawości
<winter> to masz odpowiedź
<ChaosEngine> czester: pewnie że się da. Fizyczny dostęp do kompa => zawsze możesz cokolwiek spierniczyć więc po co to blokować na siłę
<czester> To bez sensu
<JackOfHearts> hey mam pytanie . chce zainstalowac powiedzmy xfce4 na systemie ktory nie ma dostepu do netu jak to zrobic ?
<czester> Podłącz go do netu
<JackOfHearts> nie ma takiej mozliwosci
<JackOfHearts>  to komp w pracy
<winter> pobierz paczki ręcznie z innego kompa, skopiuj je na tego bez neta i zainstaluj
<winter> ale to ci chwilę zajmie
<JackOfHearts> ja sie ciesze ze sie nie przypie o to ze linuxa sobie zainstalowalem :P ale kjomp dysc leciwy i na gnome zamula
<winter> i moze się nie udać
<Nerihsa> JackOfHearts: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<Nerihsa> choc pewnie nieco przestarzaly
<czester> No cóż...
<czester> Ja bym przyniósł swój net mobilny po prostu ;>
<czester> Ja mam ze sobą zawsze super mobilny zestaw. Telefon jako modem, wifi w tryb udostępniania sieci, kabel ethernet ;-P
<winter> no toi masz fajnie
<jacekowski> a moj telefon moze za AP robic
<jacekowski> bez kabli
<winter> JackOfHearts: słowem, nie dasz rady
<JackOfHearts> lol winter winter dzieki Nerihsa owiedzialem sie ze jest aptoncd wiec sobi poprostu zrobie repo na dvd
<czester> Zrób.
<czester> Miło, że poszukałeś sam. Brawo!
<czester> ;-)
<winter> JackOfHearts: 5,40
<czester> winter: Nowy VAT doliczyłeś?
<winter> to jest tax free
 * Tyczek -  *foobar2000  (v1.1.2 beta 1): The XX [2009 XX [Bonus Rough Trade Disc] #03] Teardrops [00:19/03:50] (869kbps) (23.79MB) (FLAC)* 
<JackOfHearts> czester: wiesz jakby to bylo gentoo  to porpostuy bym sobie kod zrodlowy wwalil ale na tym lubudubu to sie gubie jescze
<czester> To udawaj, że doliczasz VAT i bierz do kieszeni.
<czester> JackOfHearts: Tania wymówka. ;-P
<Kwpolska> JackOfHearts: to idz na gentoo
<Kwpolska> czester: mozesz shaksic /etc/passwd zeby zmienic haslo
<czester> Kwpolska: Po co?;-P
<czester> Jak mam coś tutaj do zrobienia u klienta to nawet nie pytam o hasło tylko mu sam je zmieniam ;-P
<JackOfHearts> czester: nie tania wymowka tylko stwierdzenie faktow. Kwpolskanie moge na tamtym kompie zainstalowac gentoo bo nie mam netu pozatym to on jest przedpotopowy i sama rekompilacja gcc by zabrala mu z 3 dni
<Kwpolska> j
<Kwpolska> JackOfHearts: to archa
<czester> Arch - od archaiczny
<JackOfHearts> hihi to bede miec wesnotha w pracy hihi fajne to aptoncd
<lisu> czester: to to kozak jesteś
<czester> lol
<czester> I wszystko sprowadza się do tego, że ktoś się chce w pracy opierdalać :D
<Tyczek> A co Ty myślałeś? ;P
<czester> No wiadomo ;-P
<JackOfHearts> a niby po co sobie zainstalowlame linuxa :P
<czester> Największym kozakiem bylem jak przyjąłem komputer do przegrania danych na nowy dysk
<czester> Klient poszedł, ja go włączam - dysk jebnięty, pół matrycy nie świeci :D
<czester> Nie sprawdziłem sprzętu przy przyjmowaniu :D
<Tyczek> I jakieś konsekwencje? ;P
<czester> Nic
<czester> Okazało się na koniec, że facet nas całował po stopach, że w ogóle cokolwiek odzyskaliśmy
<czester> Wiedział, że to jest tak spierdolone tylko nic nie powiedział
<czester> A ja zapomniałem zapytać
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak kupa od jabka co sie popsula
<tar-gz> http://poomoc.pl/
<tar-gz> niah niah
<czester> Super.
<czester> Jakiś spamer pewnie
<czester> Wejdę na to
<czester> I tak nic mi się nie stanie
<lisu> forget about it
<tar-gz> czester, i co wysadziło Ci CPU już?
<JackOfHearts> jaka akcja wcoraj na #ubuntu  jakis typek sie pyta jak zrobic local repo na p2266 to mu mowie zeby debiana zainstalowal tam , a opy sie pryladowaly ze to kanal o ubuntu i niemozna mowic o debianie buahahah
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<JackOfHearts> lol
<JackOfHearts> jacekowski: using ubuntu = being fascist?
<Dreadlish> bo to jest porządny kanał dystrybucji
<Dreadlish> a nie jak unas
<JackOfHearts> czy jak to widzisz?
<Dreadlish> u nas*
<jacekowski> JackOfHearts: nie, jak chcesz pytac o debiana to idz na #debian
<Dreadlish> ubuntu-pl = debian debian-pl = gentoo gentoo-pl = wszystko
<JackOfHearts> dread no tak ale koles chcial sobie zrobic reo do drugiego kompa ktory jest ubutu wiec wtf
<JackOfHearts>  aie zainstalujesz zadengo lubudubu na p2266
<Dreadlish> acha
<jacekowski> JackOfHearts: zainstalujesz
<Dreadlish> alternate
<PushUpek> Dreadlish:  zapomniałeś dodać Windowsa do tej listy :D
<JackOfHearts> tia alternate to taki debian z plakietka ubuntu
<JackOfHearts> :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> http://technowinki.onet.pl/wiadomosci/windows-7-zakonczyl-2010-rok-z-20-procentowym-udzi,1,4096638,artykul.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/325pzvb> (at technowinki.onet.pl)
<winter> ja tam nie daję temu wiary
<JackOfHearts> winter:  why ?
<JackOfHearts> wiekszsoc osobo zmienia xp na 7
<JackOfHearts> jak sie bronili przed vista to ssiodemke isntaluja bo aktualnei jest calkeim niezla
<winter> bo wydaje mi się, że liczba użytkowników jest wyższa, a jeśli nie to napewno są aktywniejsi niż macowcy czy windowsiarze
<JackOfHearts> w porownaniu do xp i visty
<JackOfHearts> sec o czym ty mowisz
<winter> liczba użytkowników linuksa*
<winter> 'linuksa' wciąłem ^-^
<Dreadlish> heh
<JackOfHearts> a
<JackOfHearts>  wiesz liczac globalnei "home " userow to cos tak bedzie
<JackOfHearts>  z tym ze zobacz na podstawie czego oni to sprawdzaja
<JackOfHearts>  przeciez nie ankeit
<JackOfHearts>  tylko przewaznei tego co reportuja przegladarki
<lisu> onet ssie, od kiedy przeczytałem, że koleś w artykule (nie pamietam juz jakim) napisał, że w próżni nie ma "przyciągania ziemskiego" nie czytam już tych pseudo naukowców
<winter> kiedyś robili ranking addonów do firefoxa
<winter> dziwnym trafem nie znalazł się tam adblock ;-P
<termi> :)
<JackOfHearts> winter:  ale sprawdz sboie jaki procent ma linux/bsd w zastosowaniach profesjonalnych/serverowych
<JackOfHearts>  tutaj jest 90/10% dla linuxow
<Dreadlish> nom
<lisu> adblock w firefoxie to zbawienie! :D
<winter> no z całą pewnością więcej niż na rynku domowym
<Dreadlish> bo to jest stabilne
<PushUpek> zwłaszcza na onecie ;D
<JackOfHearts> winter dopoki nie bedzie realnych gier na linuxa dostepnych tak jak windowsowe linux nei ma szans wywalic windy
<JackOfHearts>  proste jjak but
<Dreadlish> a nie windows który potrafi zawiesić się na byle gównie
<winter> lisu: no co, chleba sobie nie bedą odbnierać, adblock nie istnieje
<winter> będący jedną z najpopularniejszych wtyczek
<winter> jedną z popularniejszych przynajmniej
<PushUpek> ja pierwsze co robie jak instaluję komuś ff, to wrzucam adblocka ;D
<PushUpek> bez tego nie da się żyć...
<lisu> winter: heh, ja tam bez adblocka jak bez ręki, no kurde nie da się przeglądać neta bez tego, na niektórych stronach (które szanuje) wyłączony mam adblock, reszta block
<JackOfHearts> ff ssie chrome rulez i tez jest adblock
<czester> Zależy jakie to są zastosowania profesjonalne
<winter> JackOfHearts: pozatym linuksowi potrzebny jest prawdziwy user-friendly intefejs i sporo aplikacji które dotępne są teraz tylko na windę aby mógł odnieśc sukces na tym rynku
<PushUpek> JackOfHearts: adblock dla Chrome, to jakaś kpina jest ;]
<JackOfHearts> czester ty masz moze konto na dug.pl?
<JackOfHearts> PushUpek:  nei to jest dokladnei ten sam co dla ff
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: windows sie nie wiesza
<winter> ale też działa dobrze, sprawdzałem i ma więcej list serwerów
<winter> jednak wolę firefoxa
<lisu> chromium? czy to nie to samo co chrome dla windy? ma to adblocka?
<JackOfHearts> jacekowski: zalezy ktory
<czester> JackOfHearts: Nie mam pojęcia co to za ścierwo
 * czester używa...
<czester> Kto zgadnie?;-P
<PushUpek> winter: ale co ci szkodzi w ff więcej subskrypcji dodać
<jacekowski> my.com
<jacekowski> ilife.com
<PushUpek> czester: windowsa czy firefoxa?:P
<JackOfHearts> debian user gang  czester najwiekszy poslki serwis debianowy lol
<jacekowski> iMy.com
<jacekowski> me.com
<jacekowski> tak to byle
<JackOfHearts> tam jest czester jednym z adminow
<czester> Safari ;P
<JackOfHearts> weic sie pytam
<PushUpek> ;]
<jacekowski> czester: safari obsysa
<czester> JackOfHearts: Nie mam już nic wspólnego z linuksami, a debiana-muzeum nigdy nie używałem ;-P
<jacekowski> opera ftw
<winter> ok
<winter> mamy zalążek flejma
<JackOfHearts> pff debiana muzeum.. ihihi  postaw ubuntu komus jako server to cie wysmieje
<winter> ^-^
<jacekowski> przeca to prawie to samo
<JackOfHearts> dokladnie jacekowskiale liczy sie label
<JackOfHearts> ^^
 * winter ma to w dupie i słucha metalliki
<czester> LOL
<JackOfHearts> ubuntu jest lepszy na desktop  bo ma mase automagicnzych graficnzych konfogiratorow
<czester> Wszystko zadziała jako serwer
<czester> Kwestia tego jak sobie ustawisz
<czester> Więc nie pierdol ;-)
<JackOfHearts>  ale na server potrzebujesz stabilnosci i minimalnosci obciazenia a nie qrde gnome
<pajtoniv> Nie koniecznie w chroocie.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<jacekowski> JackOfHearts: a co to ma do rzeczy?
<czester> Kto Ci każe na serwerze X odpalać?
<tar-gz> ja mam debiana na desktopie i jest mocarny
<czester> buehehehehe
<jacekowski> JackOfHearts: gnome pojdzie do swapa i tyle go widziales
<JackOfHearts> tia... na servie bez monitora po ssh
<JackOfHearts>  gnome ..
<JackOfHearts> pff
<jacekowski> pff
<jacekowski> i co z tego
<jacekowski> pojdzie do swapa
<pajtoniv> pww
<jacekowski> nic zuzywac nie bedzie
<jacekowski> a zawsze mozna odinstalowac/wylaczyc
<czester> lol
<czester> Dobra
<czester> Widzę, że tu dalej ten sam typ gawiedzi ;-P
<czester> Gówno widzieli, wszystko wiedzą :D
<jacekowski> i serwery maja kvm
<pajtoniv> czester: uwazaj.
<czester> Na co?
<pajtoniv> Nie wszystko widzieli.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<czester> What-fuckin-ever ;-P
<JackOfHearts> i co z tego gdzie pojdzie zajmuje dalej miejsce na dysku po co instalowac ubuntu na serwerze jak wali sie net install deba apacha mysqla ccrona i masz server zajmujacy 150  mega na hdd
<tar-gz> czester nie pieprz.
<pajtoniv> </joke>
<tar-gz> http://poomoc.pl/ <--- kliknij sobie
<JackOfHearts>  ubuntu jest desktop :P deb jest server proste nie :P
<czester> Ej, bo nie mogę się głośno śmiać, jestem w pracy ;-P
<JackOfHearts>  oki ide czytac  afk
<tar-gz> JackOfHearts, windows świetnie pierze bielizne
<pajtoniv> A ubuntu-server tez jest desktop?
<tar-gz> Debian jest na desktop ;-D
<czester> lol
<lisu> nom, jest, ale i tak stawiałem netinstall na lapie ;p
<czester> Wszystko da się zrobić na serwer i wszystko (no prawie) na desktop.
<pajtoniv> czester: o/
<czester> Kwestia tego jak sobie poustawiasz
<pajtoniv> Sure.
<czester> Ostatnio w Policji stawiałem ładny serwer
<czester> Mac pro 2x6 core, 32G ramu ;-)
<pajtoniv> Ummm.
<pajtoniv> ;)
<lisu> czester: poważnie? obudowe miał w 'kfjatki'?
<pajtoniv> Damn.
<winter> lisu: w pały
<lisu> czester: no to ciekawy sprzet
 * lisu zrobił oczy
<czester> lisu: Aluminiową, jak to mac pro ;-)
<czester> Chyba najbardziej estetyczna obudowa tower jaką znam ;-)
<czester> Mam strasznego laga
<czester> :S
<czester> ładnie zasuwał
<czester> Miał jeszcze windows na wirtualizacji
<czester> Ale przy takiej mocy obliczeniowej w jednej budzie oba systemy chodziły bez zająknięcia ;-)
<lisu> domyślam się, taki sprzęt, jakby nie zasuwał, to bym sie lekko zdziwił ;|
<czester> I 2 monitory 30" ;-)
<czester> Bo miał 2 karty graficzne w środku :D
<winter> pr0
<pajtoniv> Lacze z tepsy?
<pajtoniv> ;p
<lisu> czester: długo szukałeś kursora na monitorach? bo mnie zeszło pare sekund na 22 calowym, a co dopiero 2x 30 cali x)
<pajtoniv> Pare sekund?
<czester> Fajna maszyna
<czester> Robiła milion rzeczy na raz
<czester> Baza danych na windowsie chodziła, programy do portretów pamięciowych
<czester> Obróbka wideo
<pajtoniv> Jaka rozdzielczosc miales?
<czester> pajtoniv: Nie był podpięty do internetu
<pajtoniv> 640x480?
<pajtoniv> czester: zartowalem ofc.
<pajtoniv> ;)
<czester> Policja nie może mieć tak podpiętych
<lisu> x)
<czester> Mają wewnętrzną zamkniętą sieć
<lisu> pfff chyba zartujesz ;p
<pajtoniv> Tia, zamknieta.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<lisu> jak robi aktualizacje x)?
<pajtoniv> Wiem, ze offline,
<pajtoniv> ale nie cut line.
<lisu> czester: z dyskietkami to juz im latać się nie chce ;)
<pajtoniv> Maja dropboksa.
<lisu> lol
<pajtoniv> Zamiast samby.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<lisu> o książkotwarz, wieć wszystko widzą i wszystko wiedzą x)
<pajtoniv> Widza wszystko, slysza co chca.
<pajtoniv> ;)
<lisu> pajtoniv: tez sie na tym sam siebie przylapalem... w kosciele, widzialem wszytko, ale nie sluchalem niczego
<lisu> ...wyszedłem, bo stwierdziłem, ze zapach mi nieodpowiadał
<pajtoniv> Nie chodze do kosciola, nie maja WiFi.
<pajtoniv> lisu: nie grales w hitmana?
<pajtoniv> Trzeba bylo im trawy do kadzi dosypac.
<lisu> pajtoniv: +1 do poczucia humoru
<pajtoniv> ;p
<lisu> pajtoniv: grałem w hitmana
<pajtoniv> Zarty nie powinny nikogo obrazac, sa dla humoru,
<pajtoniv> poczucia usmiechu na twarzy.
<pajtoniv> ;)
<pajtoniv> No offence.
<winter> :8)
<winter> oink!
<pajtoniv> O, temat mu sie nie spodobal.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> lisu: w ktora czas grales?
 * heliar nadaje Lock stock and two smocking barrels
<DaZ> czester: zawsze byłem [;
<DaZ> also śmieszny ten winterek, nawet nie wiem o co go tak boli dupa.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> dalej koledze robie zadania z programowania
<ntat> Dreadlish, w czym programujecie?
<tar-gz> Jakie distro jest dla was najlepsze?
<winter> tar-gz: każdy poda inne
<winter> powiedziałbym, że w zależności od potrzeb i sprzętu
<tar-gz> Wiem :d
<winter> ja sam używam kilku
<tar-gz> A ja jednego znalezc nie umiem
<ntat> Dla mnie to, które działa możliwie bez większych problemów i mogę wykorzystać je w pracy. System traktuję jako narzędzie, nie jest moim głównym celem spędzanie większej ilości czasu nad jego konfiguracją - aktualnie mam Ubuntu:)
<tar-gz> Ja lubię się bawić knociić ale bez większych problemów
<scx> Dobry Wieczor
<winter> bry
<scx> Poszukuje dzialajacego Proxy z USA
<winter> spróbuj codeine
<winter> czy jak oni tam mieli
<tar-gz> Poszukuje taniego koranu
<scx> winter: chyba jednak nie codeine
<winter> scx: http://codeen.cs.princeton.edu/
<winter> codeen
<winter> udostępniają sporo serwerów, może coś znajdziesz
<winter> scx: http://fall.cs.princeton.edu/codeen/ lu masz listę
<winter> a tu masz notkę o portach Note: some PlanetLab sites are currently filtering port 3128, so if that port does not work, you should pick a different node or try ports 3127 or 3124.
<scx> winter: Dzieki, ale przy us czy uk zazwyczaj jest "proxy down", "no transit" lub "blocking port..."
<winter> to może tu, ja czasami tu coś znajduję http://www.samair.ru/proxy/type-01.htm
<scx> ok, dzieki, sprawdze
<sihill> witam
<tar-gz> Cześć
<czester> DaZ: Może mniej go ruchaj.
<scx> czesc czester
<DaZ> ale ja go nawet nie tykałem.
<scx> winter: gdzieki, znalazlem w koncu dzialajace proxy, nawet transfer ladny, bo ~ 30 KB/s
<winter> 5,40
<itcompozer> hej
<itcompozer> jst tu ktoś?
<itcompozer> mam problem z ponowną instalacjąopenoffice
<itcompozer> instalacja libreoffice usuneła mi openoffice
<itcompozer> wywaliłem libre bo mi nei przypadło do gustu
<itcompozer> nie moge zainstalować open ooffice
<itcompozer> bo pisze cos o braku spełnionych zaleznosci
<itcompozer> udało mi sie zainstalować wersje RC z paczki
<itcompozer> no ale nei chce RCchce stable z ich strony
<itcompozer> no i nie idzie
<itcompozer> błedy i bra izalenozci
<Ciaho> a do dobrej wersji ubuntu zassałeś?
<itcompozer> tak
<itcompozer> nie wiem co mam teraz zrobic
<DaZ> czytaj.
<itcompozer> sudo apt-cache search openoffice
<itcompozer> ta komenda wyszukuje mi all pakiety
<itcompozer> ale jak usunąć ten openoffice
<itcompozer> nie ma ani w synapticu ani w centrum ani przez konsole nie moge :/
<sihill> przez sudo apt-get purge openoffice /
<gjm> itcompozer: sudo apt-get purge 'pakiet'
<sihill> ??
<Ciaho> co znaczy "nie moge"?
<gjm> o. spoznilem sie
<bt4> autoremove openoffice
<DaZ> znaczy, ze sie boi.
<office> apt-get remove --purge
<gjm> format c:
<gjm> a nie, to nie to ;]
<sihill> rm * -r :D
<DaZ> gjm: twoja cięta riposta zabija.
<gjm> wiem
<gjm> jak myślicie. co będzie lepsze dla początkującego Mint czy Ubuntu?
<itcompozer> purge też nie moze
<DaZ> to straszne, nie może!!11
<manishe> gjm: dla poczatkujacego, na poczatek - zdrowy rozsadek, cierpliwosc i podrecznik:)
<DaZ> czyli coś z dobrą dokumentacją
<DaZ> coś jak gentoo <:
<manishe> itcompozer: napisz mi na prv, pomoge ci
<itcompozer> jak sie pisze na priv manishe
<bt4> DaZ,  lol
<sihill> chyba ubu styknie
<manishe> itcompozer: kliknij moj nick np. w swoim programie do irca..
<sihill> kupa luda na tym dziala
<DaZ> shrek, ja mam irssi i nie klika!!!1
<sihill> chociaz mi bardziej podeszla dokumentacja archa
<manishe> DaZ: sadzisz, ze on ma irssi?;)
<DaZ> może ma.
<DaZ> nigdy nie wiesz.
<itcompozer> no napisalem
<itcompozer> manishe napsialem CI na priv
<gjm> DaZ: daj se na wsztrzymanie. nie jestem taki ciemny jak Ci sie wydaje
<winter> gjm: to jeden z głównych polskich trolli na freenode
<winter> imo w czołówce trollowania
<winter> wart ignora
<DaZ> powiedział główny flooder na freenode [;
<gjm> ta. czyli przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<DaZ> gjm: taka prawda, jeśli początkujący ma przestać być początkujący to potrzebuje coś trudniejszego i dobrą dokumentacje.
<manishe> a nie mowilem!11jeden
<DaZ> chyba, że ma zostać, to właściwie bez różnicy czy mint, czy ubuntu, bo to to samo
<office> albo wodka albo bog
<office> mentos albo tiktaki
<manishe> DaZ: zgadles
<manishe> irssi!;D
<DaZ> srsly?
<manishe> zwracam honor;O
<DaZ> a tam.
<DaZ> no patrz, rzeczywiscie
<Skrzyp> Dobry viecier
<hapsiko> a dobry, dobry
<Skrzyp> Jak po wczorajszym?
<hapsiko> cos tu pustawo...
<Skrzyp> 97 osób i 'pustawo'??!!
<hapsiko> jestes pierwsza, ktora sie odzywa ^^
<Skrzyp> Boś wszedł o dziwnej porze
<hapsiko> oj wiem
<hapsiko> liczylem na pomoc
<Skrzyp> Za późno na wieczórną kawę, za wcześnie na ostatnie piwo
<Skrzyp> Dobra, co chcesz
<hapsiko> ladnie powiedziane, musze to zapisac...
<hapsiko> a wiec tak
<itcompozer> ej jest tu ktos?
<hapsiko> chodzi o emulator gier z gameboy'a
<itcompozer> jakei sa domyslne repo i ppa w ubuntu?
<hapsiko> pod wine nie odpala, linuxsowskiego nie umiem zainstalowac x}
<Skrzyp> Kurde...
<Skrzyp> W software-center nawet dzisiaj widziałem
<Skrzyp> Więc mi nie wyjeżdżaj z winę
<hapsiko> wybacz.
<Skrzyp> Znajdź - od razu w wyszukiwarce paczek wpisz gba
<Skrzyp> Chyba z kilka, kilkanaście wyników będzie
<hapsiko> jeszcze jedno pytanie...
<Skrzyp> Oui?
<hapsiko> z racji ze linucha mam od 3 dni nie mam pojecia gdzie jest wyszukiwarka paczek...
<Skrzyp> invoke-rc.d idiot-indicator start
<Skrzyp> Dobra
<Skrzyp> Widzisz na górze ten przycisk Aplikacje?
<hapsiko> nom...
<Skrzyp> To go kliknij i z rozwijanego menu wybierz Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Pojawi ci się świetny katalog aplikacji
<hapsiko> ah...
<hapsiko> szukalem tam
<hapsiko> lecz bez skutku
<Skrzyp> I tam po lewej jest wyszukiwarka
<Skrzyp> Wpisz weń słowo GBA
<Mat_Matan> ok, nocy dobrej wam
<Skrzyp> Na dziale ogólnym
<hapsiko> gnom, gnom, powerd
<hapsiko> 3 wyniki...
<Skrzyp> Albo popróbuj z frazami typu gameboy, game boy etc.
<hapsiko> przeszukalem to juz
<hapsiko> probujac kazda fraze
<hapsiko> i nic
<Skrzyp> A jak nie, to ci się coś w repo zjebało i poznasz zaraz magię terminala :)
<hapsiko> zassalem emulatorek z neta
<hapsiko> na windzie mial 2 pliki
<hapsiko> tutaj z 70+
<hapsiko> x|
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<Skrzyp> Hapsiko, bo tu się nie ściąga z neta
<Skrzyp> Tu jest repo, które jest święte
<hapsiko> a jak je naprawic/skonfigurowac ?
<hapsiko> o ile cos takiego jest w ogole mozliwe
<Skrzyp> Jest les
<Skrzyp> Jest*
<hapsiko> jak narazie to czarna magia jest dla mnie umieszczenie ikonki na pulpicie...
<Skrzyp> Aplikacje>Akcesoria>Terminal
<hapsiko> juz wlaczony czeka ^^
<Skrzyp> Ikonę przeciągasz po prostu z menu na pulpit jak chcesz :)
<Skrzyp> To wklep sudo apt-get update
<hapsiko> na linuchu 10.10 notebook
<hapsiko> cos takiego nie dziala ;p
<hapsiko> dostalem pare bledow
<hapsiko> i zapytanie "czy jestes rootem ?"
<Skrzyp> Polski remix?
<hapsiko> yep
<Skrzyp> Musisz wpisać sudo na początku polecenia !
<hapsiko> ah...
<hapsiko> ok, zadzialalo
<hapsiko> zrobione
<Skrzyp> I teraz spróbuj w software-center
<Skrzyp> Znaleźć
<hapsiko> jest! ^^
<Skrzyp> Huahaha, zwycięstwo! :)
<hapsiko> jejku
<hapsiko> prawie godzina meczarni z instalatorem
<hapsiko> a tu w 5 min zrobione
<hapsiko> trza czesciej na irca wchodzic :D
<Skrzyp> Hiahaha
<Skrzyp> I wine do kosza mi tu proszę ! :)
<hapsiko> :)
<hapsiko> a jeszcze jedno
<hapsiko> cos mi laguje
<hapsiko> tzn
<hapsiko> przycina co sec
<Skrzyp> Ale że w systemie czy w necie?
<hapsiko> systemie
<hapsiko> komp w miare, grzac sie nie grzeje
<hapsiko> zasmiecony nie jest
<Skrzyp> A jaki masz komp?
<hapsiko> acer aspire oneD260
<hapsiko> 1,66 proc, 1 gb ramu, 250 dysk
<Skrzyp> PS. Pododawaj sobie w pyUbumatic rozszerzone repo i programy, świetny programik tak btw
<Skrzyp> To się nie dziw troszku
<Skrzyp> Może nie ma drivera do karty?
<hapsiko> ponoc ma
<hapsiko> linucha instalowal kumpel, student - informatyk
<Skrzyp> Patrzyłeś do Dodatkowe Sterowniki w Administracji?
<hapsiko> bez bicia powiem ze nie
<Skrzyp> Ja nigdy nie ufam takim 'serwisantom'
<Skrzyp> Bo komputer zawsze był osobisty
<Skrzyp> To zobacz czy masz włączone
<Skrzyp> Bo to kluczowa sprawa
<hapsiko> jak ? ;p
<Skrzyp> Aplikacje>Administracja>Dodatkowe Sterowniki czy jakoś tak
<Skrzyp> Btw. Nie bój się naprawdę biegać i latać po systemie
<Skrzyp> Nie zepsujesz niczego
<Skrzyp> Bo się nie da
<hapsiko> :D
<Skrzyp> Serio mówię
<Skrzyp> Doświadczenie najlepszym nauczycielem
<hapsiko> co do sterownikow
<hapsiko> mam wlaczone i nie ma zadynch dostepnych
<Skrzyp> A no to ja ne vim
<hapsiko> aj tam
<hapsiko> nie tnie sie powaznie i da sie pracowac
<hapsiko> wiec przezyjemy
<Skrzyp> Ale przejdz sobie przez pyUbumatic'a
<Skrzyp> I postaw sobie potem przez XFCE - później ci powiem jak
<Skrzyp> Żeby ci się tak nie cięło
<hapsiko> spoko, tylko ze zaraz trza spac
<hapsiko> ciezki dzien jutro czeka..
<Skrzyp> Hah
<hapsiko> najgorszy okres
<Skrzyp> Czyli jutro ci powiem
<hapsiko> koncowka polrocza - poprawianie ocen
<Skrzyp> Ale ubumatykę możesz zaliczyć jeszcze
<hapsiko> a jeszcze co do ikonek
<hapsiko> jak probuje przeciagnac jakas z folderu na pulpit
<hapsiko> to poprostu wraca na swoje miejsce i nic
<Skrzyp> To bierzesz i przeciągasz z menu
<hapsiko> wtedy znika z paska i na pulpicie tez jej nie ma
<hapsiko> ot takie czary
<Skrzyp> Chcesz ikony do aplikacji?
<hapsiko> tez
<hapsiko> ogolnie ulatwienia dostepu
<Skrzyp> Weź wyciągnij menu aplikacje, wybierz która chcesz i przesun na pulpit
<hapsiko> nie moge
<Skrzyp> A to ja nie wiem
<hapsiko> menu aplikacji kazdy klik na aplikacje powoduje otwarcie
<hapsiko> tak wiec pulpit mam tylko do podziwiania tapety :)
<Skrzyp> Bo trzeba ja kliknąć i nie puszczając myszy przesunąć
<hapsiko> wiem wiem
<Skrzyp> Chyba że masz taczpada i ci trudno
<hapsiko> mam ale to nie stwarza problemu
<hapsiko> np
<hapsiko> klikajac na folder wyslij do - pulpit
<Skrzyp> Ja na pulpicie mam tylko czarne ślaczki a wszystkie ikony są na panelu, ale o tym jutro
<hapsiko> folder znika i jest tylko w katalogu "pulpit" a nie na pulpicie
<hapsiko> dobra, spoczko
<hapsiko> dzieki za pomoc
<hapsiko> i pouczajaca pogawedke :)
<hapsiko> lecem spac
<hapsiko> branoc
<Skrzyp> Do
<Skrzyp> Apsik
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-05
<shuman> aloha
<Stirlitz> hola!
<shuman> czy w ubu nadal występuje problem częstego parkowania iglicy? :)
<Stirlitz> tylko w moskwie, za cara
<shuman> :)
<shuman> iglicy.. hmm...
<shuman> no, ale wiadomo o co chodziło mam nadzieję ;)
<Stirlitz> zrozumieliśmy, poza tym to nie był ubuntowy problem tylko hmmm, jajeczny
<shuman> wiem wiem
<shuman> po prostu czasami jak dłużej nic nie robię, to chociażby przy zmianie okna w irssi jest chwila zawiechy i słyszę jak dysk startuje, stąd moje pytanie ;)
<dj_oko> f*ck yeah 'iglica'
<NightWish`> shuman: ja nie slysze
<NightWish`> a w 8.10 robil mi 914 parkowan dziennie
<NightWish`> a ze kompletnie musialam system przeinstalowac, bo jestem przeciez blondynka
<NightWish`> i wszystko spsulam
<NightWish`> to teraz i tak chodzi ladnie
<shuman> dj_oko: spoko, nie wiem skąd mi się to wzięło ;) ale jak przeczytałem co napisałem... dotarło do mnie w każdym razie...
<NightWish`> ooo.. i bez skryptu nie szaleje
<NightWish`> shuman: look
<NightWish`> http://wklej.org/id/450548/
<NightWish`> przez 2 miesiace bez skryptu zrobil 1k parkowan
<shuman> czyli rozumiem, że nie ma już tego problemu, więc nie mam się o co martwić?
<NightWish`> ja bym polecila 12 godzinna obserwacje
<jacekowski> to nie byl problem
<NightWish`> i spisywanie wynikow tak jak ja to robilam
<jacekowski> od tego trzeba zaczac
<jacekowski> tylko ktos wymyslil ze parkowanie jest zle
<dj_oko> o, NightWish`, zwiększasz tu współczynnik feminizacji około ośmiusetkrotnie
<shuman> yhym
<jacekowski> a nie jest
<NightWish`> dj_oko: what?
<NightWish`> jacekowski: to byl problem dyskow
<NightWish`> niezaleznie od systemu
<NightWish`> nawet gdzies liste znalazlam na ktorej moj sie znajdowal
<jacekowski> to tylko pod linuxem parkowalo tak
<dj_oko> jacekowski: system przestawał być responsywny notorycznie
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dj_oko: ale panika byla ze to dysk psuje
<NightWish`> dj_oko: ja nie Platyna, ja tylko ubunciaka uzywam :)
<shuman> no dokładnie, bardziej chodzi mi o psucie dysku ;)
<jacekowski> to byla panika
<shuman> chociaż rzeczywiście chyba mowa była tylko o niektórych dyskach
<NightWish`> ja wiem jedno, w 3 pierwsze miesiace uzywania moj dysk zrobil 70 k parkowań a przez nastepne 24 miesiace 30
<shuman> :)
<jacekowski> parkowanie to nic innego jak przejechanie glowica na koniec dysku
<jacekowski> niewiele dalej niz normalny zakres pracy
<dj_oko> fakt, ludzie protestowali w obawie o dysk, a nie z powodu freezów
<dj_oko> o, ale jaja
<dj_oko> alsamixer -c 1 zgłasza, że nie ma urządzenia
<dj_oko> a -c 0 nie daje już tylko jednego suwaka "Pulse"
<dj_oko> czyżby ktoś to wreszcie naprawił? :>
<NightWish`> iść czy nie iść na zajęcia
<NightWish`> o to jest pytanie
<dj_oko> oto jest pytanie
<NightWish`> kto odpowie na nie
<NightWish`> zje ze mną śniadanie
<dj_oko> ja niestety muszę iść na zajęcia
<shuman> a mi by i tak żona nie pozwoliła zjeść z inną śniadania, więc... ;)
<dj_oko> 02:08 -!- dj_oko_ [~kjdudek@student.agh.edu.pl]
<dj_oko> moje alter ego spokojnie siedzi na uczelni
<dj_oko> nieświadome tego, że niedługo może mnie na niej nie być :D
<NightWish`> no i co mi po zajętym facecie na kanal ;/
<NightWish`> -e*
<dj_oko> -e? to jakiś parametr do 'facet'?
<dj_oko> /bin/sh: ./facet: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<dj_oko> hm
<dj_oko> Brak podręcznika dla facet
<dj_oko> o, proszę
<NightWish`> są inne
<PushUpek> ooo zajęcia, hmm trzeba by się wreszcie na uczelni pokazać ;D
<dj_oko> k**wa
<dj_oko> yum install libreoffice* to był zly pomysł
<dj_oko> teraz mam 1GB aktualizacji
<Biszkopcik> o to wy nie spicie ?
<Biszkopcik> myslalem ze sam jestem na frinołd
<PushUpek> mi się nie chce, ale na 8 mam zajęcia
<dj_oko> jestem zbyt śpiący, by ścielić łóżko
<Biszkopcik> ja nie moge zasnac a na 9 mam zajecia :]
<dj_oko> przez co, ze zmęczenia, nie idę spać
<Biszkopcik> polecicie mi jakas myche bezprzewodowa dobra do strzelanek ?
<Biszkopcik> bo kable mnie wkurwiaja przy myszcze
<PushUpek> bierz jakąś z dużą czułością ;]
<Biszkopcik> tos mi poradzl
<PushUpek> mi tam kabel mniej przeszkadza niż wyładowująca się mycha w najmniej odpowiednim momencie
<Biszkopcik> trzeba wpierdalać krowy dużo !
<Biszkopcik> phehe
<czesmir> heh
<NightWish`> ja stwierdzilam ze nie ide
<NightWish`> rzuce im na biurko cala moja historie choroby
<NightWish`> to sie osraja
<PushUpek> ;) a ja tam pojdę, wezmę laptopa i będę oglądal jakiś serial, a potem na piwo :DDD
<jacekowski> Biszkopcik: ja mam logtecha
<Biszkopcik> model
<jacekowski> PushUpek: moj logitech uzywany caly czas i na dodatek w ogole nie wylaczany wystarcza na 5 miesiecy
<PushUpek> którego masz?
<jacekowski> chwila
<PushUpek> bo ja mam R700 zdaje się, to akumulatorki padają co 2 tyg
<jacekowski> znalezc musze
<jacekowski> MX 620
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> hmmm
<jacekowski> teraz bym kupil ta
<jacekowski> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/7244
<jacekowski> albo
<PushUpek> to ja mam MX700
<jacekowski> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/5845
<jacekowski> ja mam zapas baterii zawsze ze mna
<jacekowski> bo do miernika potrzebuje
<jacekowski> bo to 6 baterii ciagnie
<jacekowski> a wystarcza na 100h pracy
<PushUpek> ja tam akumulatorki włożyłem ;]
<jacekowski> akumulatorki to zlo
<jacekowski> nizsze napiecie maja i czesciej ladowac trzeba
<PushUpek> cóż
<jacekowski> ile ci akumulatorek dziala?
<jacekowski> a 12 baterii to 4 fuunty
<PushUpek> ok 2 tyg
<jacekowski> no a mi baterie za hmm
<jacekowski> 67p wystarczaja na 5 miesiecy
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> moje lenistwo
<PushUpek> nie lubię chodzić do sklepów po pierdoły typu baterie, czyste płyty, etc
<jacekowski> ja mam sklep pod domem prawie
<jacekowski> i po drodze z pracy
<jacekowski> wiec w pracy dzwonie telefonem zamowic
<jacekowski> a po drodze odbieram
<PushUpek> wygodne
<PushUpek> w Polsce nie mam takich atrakcji ;]
<czesmir> jacekowski: drogo u mnie 8 baterii 4£
<czesmir> sry zle przeczytalem choey jestem
<czesmir> *chory
<tar-gz> cze xD
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłł
<Biszkopcik> hi
<czester> Re.
<tar-gz> kum-kum
<PoKrAk> a cicho byc
<czester> Bo co?
<PoKrAk> bo środa :)
<czester> No i chuj
<spass_> exit
<shpaq> mornin'
<maf2> bzium: chcesz antywira na linuxa ?:)
<maf2> bzium: http://beta.eset.com/linux Czasem sie przydaje do przeskanowania windowsowych dysków
<maf2> ;)
<AlexQ> Czesc! edytowawlem IPtables i nie umiem zrestartowac firewalla
<AlexQ> jak to sie robi?
<maf2> bzium: dla tego pliku co ściągnięsz trzeba ustawić chmod 755  ;) to jak byś nie wiedział
<maf2> alexQ: iptables restart
<AlexQ> router:~# iptables restart
<AlexQ> Bad argument `restart'
<AlexQ> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<AlexQ> router:~#
<AlexQ> no wlasnie nie, moze ./firewall restart ? czy w ogole jest jakis ogolny schemat dzialania?
<maf2> /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<AlexQ> ok
<kklimonda> iptables się nie restartuje, bo to nie jest demon
<AlexQ> no wlasnie, dlatego pytalem o firewalla
<kklimonda> jedyne co możesz zrobić to wyczyścić wszystkie regułki i załadować je od nowa
<AlexQ> i chyba w koncu mi sie udalo ./firewall restart
<AlexQ> czy jest to poprawnie?
<kklimonda> AlexQ: a to zależy od tego czy używasz jakiegoś "firewalla" czy bezpośrednio z iptables korzystasz
<kklimonda> nie wiem co to jest ./firewall
<czester> Siema kklimonda ;-P
<kklimonda> czester: ocś ci z buzi wystaje ;)
<AlexQ> dobra, nic damy rade, narazie dzieki pyk!
<kklimonda> dobry dzień
<maf2> polazł
<czester> kklimonda: Zdarza się ;-P
<tar-gz> xfce i flux tyle samo  ramu mi żra ...
<spass> hello :)
<tar-gz> cze
<tar-gz> faktycznie xfce jest lekkie
<czester> Fucktycznie
 * tar-gz zastanawia się czy nie zostać przy xfce
<pajtoniv> Cze.
<tar-gz> Siemka
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jak tam e17
<PoKrAk> ?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, nie ogariam tego chyba zostane przy flux/xfce
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: proste wystarczy poczytac i pokombinowac
<PoKrAk> konfiguracja zajmuje 5 min
<tar-gz> ja tam nic nie rozumiem.
<tar-gz> mam pasek bez docka ...
<tar-gz> nic na nim nie ma tylko strzałka i krzyżyk
<PoKrAk> poczytaj o e17 w necuie
<PoKrAk> ok bede za ok 1h
<tar-gz> czytałem.
<tar-gz> ołk
<tar-gz> Poszedłes juz?
<czester> e17?;-P
<czester> Jeszcze to rozwijają czy projekt już został opuszczony?;-P
<Tyczek> To dla tych co mają 4 MB ramu? ;>
<czester> Hehehehe
<czester> Pewnie i są jeszcze tacy co używają windowmakera ;-P
<tar-gz> Ktoś jeszcze ma e17?
<tar-gz> ale te e17 jest dziwne ...
<pajtoniv> Damn, pppoeconf mi sie posypal.
<pajtoniv> Update jakies bylo, czy ki czort?
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> A moze sam go sobie rozbryzgalem,
<pajtoniv> hmmm, nie pamietam.
<pajtoniv> Pilem wczoraj.
<orneo1212> hehe
<pajtoniv> Jeszcze mnie trzyma troche,
<pajtoniv> siedze w biurze na wpol przytomny
<pajtoniv> i opowiadam, ze psy w nocy szczekaly,
<pajtoniv> zeby jakos uwiarygodnic moj stan.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<nemek> hahaha, jaka wymówka :)
<nemek> dobre, musze zapamietać
<pajtoniv> No, ze niby sie nie wyspalem, co nie.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Co tez jest prawda.
<nemek> mój kumpel zwykł tłumaczyć niedyspozycję grypą żołądkową (gorzką) :)
<pajtoniv> Mhm, moze i wyly te psy,
<pajtoniv> ale za bardzo ululany bylem, zeby na nie uwage zwracac.
<pajtoniv> Grypa zoladkowa sie wymawiam, jak juz faktycznie do tyry nie jestem w stanie dojsc.
<dwe11er> pajtoniv: wiesz, że monologi są złe?
<dwe11er> nie powtarzaj błędów jacekowskiego :>
<pajtoniv> Tzn?
<pajtoniv> Dzisiaj nie ogarniam, musisz duzymi literami.
<dwe11er> wiesz, ja też wczoraj piłem, ale to nie usprawiedliwienie :>
<pajtoniv> Kiedy faktycznie po pijaku moglem cos kmerac przy configach,
<pajtoniv> a i faktycznie tego nie pamietam.
<pajtoniv> Poniekad moze to byc wytlumaczenie,
<pajtoniv> ale ofc nie musi.
<pajtoniv> Dobrze, ze nie zdarzylo mi sie jeszcze nikomu na shellu hasla root'a rozdawac.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Ok, wbijam sie w work, aw.
<sihill> witam
<Psotnick> bry
<kklimonda> do
<winter> bry
<NightWish`> zimowaty
<NightWish`> :)
<winter> NightWish`: !
<NightWish`> i kklimonda :)
 * NightWish` czeka na pizze
 * winter popija kawę
<kklimonda> o/ NightWish`
<NightWish`> \o
<PoKrAk> |o|
<ntat> NightWish`, z czym?
<ntat> ta pizza
<NightWish`> ntat:
<NightWish`> brokuly, szynka, ser, ser, boczek, mieso gyros, pieczarki, papryka
<NightWish`> i pewnie cos jeszcze ominelam
<kklimonda> znaczy się wsypałaś na ciasto pozostałości z wigilii? ;)
<ntat> jaki sos?
<NightWish`> sos pewnie podstawowy
<NightWish`> a do tego dwa czosnkowe
<ntat> czosnkowy
<NightWish`> ale w tej pizzerri jakos ta pizza jest inna
<NightWish`> i dlatego tez w uj droga
<kklimonda> NightWish`: inna? zrobiona ze złota? ;)
<NightWish`> w sensie ze ciasto maja niestandardowe
<NightWish`> i sosy sami robią
<ntat> ;]
<Mat_Matan> bry
<NightWish`> pizza!
<winter> meow
<winter> oink! :8)
<tar-gz> spaghetti!
<PoKrAk> bułka z serem
<tar-gz> e17!
<PoKrAk> działa sliczne efekty lepsze niz w gnome :)
 * winter lubi gnome + compiz-fusion
<PoKrAk> gnome sie chowa przy ecomorphie
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, wiem to jest piękne ale ja tego nie ogrniam ani troche
<PoKrAk> tar kombinuj ko0mbinuj kombinuj
<PoKrAk> nikt za ciebie tego nie zrobi
<winter> nie mam ecomorpha w repo
<winter> zobaczymy czy jest w aur
<tar-gz> Pokrak w sumie nie wiem jak wywalić jeden pasek u góry
<PoKrAk> winter w repo enlightenment jest
<tar-gz> i jak do tego na dole coś dodać.
<winter> no mam w aur
<winter> może spróbuję
<winter> PoKrAk: ale to jest moduł czy standalone
<PoKrAk> mowiłem uruchom moduł first run i jeszcze raz wsio porób tam jest co ma byc na dole
<winter> standalone chyba
<PoKrAk> normalnie paczki
<PoKrAk> ecomorph = e17 + compiz
<winter> standalone
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, poczekaj zaraz tam skocze do  e17 to mi  wsio powiesz.
<winter> może spróbuję to zbudować jak mi się zachce
<winter> a puki co czas coś zjeść i iść do klopa
<PoKrAk> winter: chwila moment i jest
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, ;*
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: obys był seksowną azjatka :)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: załaduj sobie jeszcze moduł ecomorph
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, musze sobie zainstalować.
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jak instalowałes ecomorpha to go masz
<tar-gz> to mam go załadowany ;-) wszystko się ładnie rusza. Za to jest ecomorph odpowiedzialny?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: to efekty pulpitu jak compiz
<tar-gz> Nie lubie compiza. Muli mi komputer
<Biszkopcik> compiz roxi
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: tu nie powinien
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, jest dobrze ;-D
<tar-gz> yakie przepakowane to e17
<crusty> no troche
<tar-gz> fajnie wygląda nawet ;-)
<tar-gz> ale mało użytkowe
<PoKrAk> czemu
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> cały czas na tym  pracuje
<lisu> wie ktoś, jak podmienić znak nawiasu '(' na '\(' w powłoce? awk? sed? cat | tr ?
<lisu> .... cisza każdy googluje x)
<PoKrAk> w nano to zrob :)
<lisu> potrzebuje do skryptu
<lisu> muszę w pewnym pliku txt zmienić wszystkie ( i ) na \( i \)
<lisu> a plik jest duuuuuuuży
<PoKrAk> zrob to w nano
<lisu> PoKrAk: ale ja chcę aby mi to samo robiło za każdym razem, jak się plik pojawi nowy, czyli z reguły kilka razy na dzień
<PoKrAk> aaa no to awk :)
<lisu> brb
<tar-gz> PoKrAk, jak w tym zmienić ikony?
<PoKrAk> nie zmieniałem
<PoKrAk> oki pomykam
<PoKrAk> nara
<lisu> ha it works :D
<sihill> hmm mam pytanie, jak z wyjscia `date` wyciac tylko date?
<sihill> prosty skrypt, backup katlaogu i jako nazwe bym chcial date wklepac
<Nerihsa> cut, sed
<sihill> cut i podac od ktorego do ktorego znaku mnie interesuje?
<sihill> Nerihsa: dzieki, juz wiem co i jak
<sihill> a jeszcze jak zamienic znak na inny?
<Nerihsa> sed
<sihill> juz mam cale
<sihill> tr pomoglo
<r_f_a> czesc ludzie
<winter> cześć człowieku
<r_f_a> useradd czy adduser - co polecacie?
<sihill> jedno i to samo? :D
<sihill> adduser to alias do useradd
<r_f_a> jedno jest niby bardzie 'kompleksowe' ale w sumie każde doda usera :/
<r_f_a> walne na chybil/trafil
<tar-gz> Lepsze jest opensuse czy fedora?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: opensuse
<tar-gz> kklimonda, można na query?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: pytaj tutaj
<tar-gz> a no dobra.
<tar-gz> Suse ma nowsze pakiety niż Skłiz?
<kklimonda> nie
<tar-gz> nie?
<kklimonda> nie, ostatnie stabilne suse było wydane pół roku temu, squeezy był koło tego czasu mrożony
<tar-gz> też od wakacji ma zamrożone pakiety?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ostatnie stabilne wydanie było w wakacje, następne za 3 miesiące
<tar-gz> a wheezy kiedy wyjdzie?
<czester> 17:09  up 14 days,  4:29, 3 users, load averages: 1,80 0,97 0,63
<czester> :D
<bialy663> co to jest 14 dni
<czester> bialy663: Na laptopie
<kklimonda> tar-gz: prawdopodobnie w ciągu najbliższych 3-4 miesięcy
<kklimonda> czester: tym bardziej ;)
<czester> No jak to?:>
<kklimonda> laptopa się suspenduje
<czester> E tam ;-)
<tar-gz> kklimonda, a debian lepszy jest niż suse, nie?
<bialy663> uptime to miałem ponad miesiąc aż mi sie znudziło suspendowac
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jak ci pisałem wczoraj, lepiej na tym wyjdziesz jak będziesz aktualizował to co ci jest potrzebne do wersji z sida
<czester> Ja komputer po prostu zamykam
<kklimonda> tar-gz: kwestia gustu
<tar-gz> tar-gz, co ty byś wybrał?
<bialy663> czester zamykac komputer = zamykac pokrywę?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: rozmawiasz już sam ze sobą? ;)
<czester> bialy663: tak
<tar-gz> kklimonda, źle mi się tabnęło. o ciebie mi chodzi ;-)
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ja bym wybrał debiana, ale to dlatego, że go znam
<czester> Ktoś wyłącza komputer?
<kklimonda> jak, jak go zostawiam na dłużej
<czester> Po co?;-P
<bialy663>  17:14:37 up 149 days,  1:57,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<kklimonda> czester: bo wszystko się może zdarzyć
<tar-gz> kklimonda, ale z obciążeniem komputera jest podobnie?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: to zależy od tego co zainstalujesz, nie od dystrybucji
<kklimonda> nawet jak na gentoo skompilujesz pod swój procesor, z milionem flag, to i tak na codzień nie zauważysz różnicy
<tar-gz> ale bardziej noob friendly jest opensuse?
<kklimonda> pewnie tak
<kklimonda> ale skoro siedzisz tu od paru dni i kombinujesz co zainstalować to raczej nie zależy ci na user friendly
<tar-gz> ;-D
<bialy663> jak masz duzo czasu i nudzi ci się bierz gentoo
<czester> Ja tak komputera nie wyłączam
<winter> oink
<tar-gz> kklimonda, a co na netbooka wrzucić?
<bialy663> a ma częste podpięcie do neta?
<Czolgista> gentoo! ;x
<kklimonda> tar-gz: meego
<bialy663> Joliclouda polecam
<tar-gz> Środowisko GNOME, które można uruchomić z płyty CD lub pendrive'a. Można zainstalować na zasadzie "as is" (bez możliwości aktualizacji).
<tar-gz> co to znaczy bez mozliwości aktualizacji
<bialy663> czyli nie możesz uaktalnić starej wersji tą wersją
<bialy663> możesz ją tylko nadpisać
<bialy663> ale nie polecam
<bialy663> lepiej zrób normalną instalkę
<bialy663> znaczy z dvd a nie z Live cośtam
<tar-gz> z live odpale reszte dossam
<bialy663> pamiętam że jak instalowałem kde z liva to się mocno pier....
<bialy663> same problemy miałem, a to z wifi, a to z acpi
<bialy663> a z dvd szło lepiej
<tar-gz> bialy663, i tak na partycji obok zainstaluje
<tar-gz> a jutro te meego postawie
<tar-gz> bo z debiana już syf zrobiłem.
<bialy663> możesz cierpieć ale jak chcesz
<tar-gz> zobacze.
<tar-gz> Najwyzej sciagne dvd
<tar-gz> a jak ktoś uważa, ze openbox jest błe
<tar-gz> http://grzglo.jogger.pl/2009/08/11/openbox-theme-creation/
<tar-gz> bialy663, nie pamietasz czy miałeś możliwość nie instalowania gnome?
<bialy663> z liva czy z dvd
<bialy663> z dvd jest wybór wszystkiego
<bialy663> każdego pakietu
<bialy663> z liva nie masz wyboru
<tar-gz> a nie mogę nieinstalowac zadnego?
<bialy663> możesz
<czester> LOL
<czester> Tutaj zawsze tak jest;(
<czester> Który system lepszy
<czester> :D
<czesmir> windows n bank
<czesmir> *na
<czester> Watch me cry...
<bialy663> Ubuntu uber alles
<czester> Buehehehhehe
<czester> ok
<czester> :D
<czester> Nie pisz takich rzeczy bo muszę głupio wyglądać w sklepie śmiejąc się do komputera...
<bialy663> xD
<czesmir> hahahhaah
<Czolgista> czester: a masz tam kodowanie ótf-8 czy te jabłuszkowe?
<czesmir> a co on ma jabso?
<bialy663> nie krzaczy
<bialy663> wiec raczej utf8
<mati75> re
<czester> Czolgista: Przecież Mac OS X używa utf:>
 * KiFka hi
<winter> bry
<winter> oink
<Czolgista> czester: jakoś w OSX 10.4 nie widziałem utf-8 ani w xtermie anu w systemowym termie
<czester> Czolgista: To jestes do tyłu bo już się zbliża 10.7
<winter> no i nie zainstaluje ecomorpha bo konfliktuje mi z compizem
<bt4> cześć
<Czolgista> czester: ta, na pierszego iMaca z c2d :/ i 512 MB ramu ddr2
<czester> No cóż
<czester> Stary sprzęt się zmienia.
<Cent> cześć
<bialy663> 6
<Cent> 6
<Cent> 6
<Kwpolska> 6
<mati75> 5
<bt4> 5
<Czolgista> 4
<mati75> 3
<Czolgista> 2
<Psotnick> 1
<mati75> 0
<Psotnick> -1
<Psotnick> wygrałem
<mati75> -∞
<mati75> nie bo ja
<Psotnick> nie, bo wygrywa ten kto napisze '-1' :D
<mati75> no dobra
 * winter wpierdziela ryż z sosem i mięsem
 * mati75 szuka poduszki
<Psotnick> winter: zgłodniałem przez Cibie
<winter> ugotuj coś sobie
 * Czolgista ukradł poduszkę od mati75 i dusi nią Psotnick'a
<mati75> Czolgista: tylko krwią nie zabruć
<Psotnick> winter: aż tak głodny nie jestem
<winter> lenistwo > głód
<Czolgista> mati75: odkupię Ci ją a tą spalę
 * Psotnick został uduszony
<winter> Czolgista: natychmiast odduś Psotnicka
<mati75> Czolgista: spoko
<Psotnick> spokojnie za 3 dni zmartwychwstanę ;D
<winter> ale lag
<lisu> my god
<Czolgista> winter: zimo! a mam możliwości wskrzeszające?
<lisu> mowa, masz możliwość wskrzeszenia wody ognistej
<Psotnick> dobra, nie chce mi się czekać
<Psotnick> już zmartwychwstałem :D
<Czolgista> maniak house md jest tutaj?
<Quintasan> \o
<kklimonda> o/
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no, prawie całe KDE mamy pobudowane z SVNów i innych GITów
<Quintasan> jeszcze tylko Amarok
<Quintasan> 4.6 RC2?
<Quintasan> kurde znowu robota
<kklimonda> Quintasan: hmm.. spróbowałbym sobie KDE
<kklimonda> ale mi się nie chce ;)
<kklimonda> KDE ładnie na obrazkach wygląda
<kklimonda> albo jak ktoś mi pokaże coś co konfigurował pół roku
<Quintasan> łe tam, do użytkowania codziennego jak ktoś miliarda pierdół nie potrzebuje się w pięć minut ustawia
<Quintasan> a jak ktoś chce jakieś nepomuki, twittery, kupę widgetów to proszę bardzo, godzina roboty
<DaZ> kklimonda: moje wszedzie ladnie wyglada [;
<winter> kde4 jest procożerne
<Psotnick> winter: true
<winter> nie lubię jak na moim procu system zamula
<winter> bo jeszcze nie jest taki zupełnie do bani
<winter> nawet win7 szybciej pracuje
<Quintasan> winter, Psotnick: widać, że chyba używaliście 4.0 ^_^
<Quintasan> albo macie pentiumy 100
<Quintasan> kklimonda: http://i.imgur.com/TGcSE.jpg
<Quintasan> kklimonda: 5 minut roboty :D
<winter> mam athlona 64 4400+ i używałem nawet 4.5
<winter> Quintasan: jdownloader! ssiesz
<winter> zasysasz
<Quintasan> To nie wiem, jak Ty to robisz ale mi na AMD Athlonie 3000+ chodzi płynnie z efektami 3D
<Quintasan> a 3D jak każdy wie to bloat
<winter> a te efekty 3d na kde, ten pseudocompiz to jeszxcze inna bajeczka
<Quintasan> >pseudocompiz
<winter> fajnie się to krzaczy jak się w quake3 gra
<Quintasan> działa lepiej od compiza XD
<winter> ^
<Psotnick> Quintasan: mam C2D T5550, mam włączoną przeźroczystość i miniatury okien a zużycie proca na samo KDE dochodzi czasem do ~60%
<Quintasan> PROTIP: wyłącz nepomuka?
<DaZ> nepomuka, akonadi, strigi, leakujace kded4
<Quintasan> albo odznacz skanowanie całego /home/
<DaZ> no i get som composite [;
<Quintasan> DaZ: Jak wyłączasz Nepomuka to Strigi też się wyłącza
<DaZ> niekoniecznie
<DaZ> <:
<Quintasan> Akonadi akurat działa normalnie tylko jeszcze nie mogę wymyślić po co to jest oprócz synchronizacji z Google Calendar i miliardem innych
<DaZ> ja wyłączyłem cały ten pazdzierz a dalej mi wali strigi
<DaZ> bo akonadi sie włącza z dupy i odpala strigowy storage.
<Quintasan> Jak mam być szczery to w całym KDE nie rozumiem tylko Nepomuka
<Quintasan> nie dość że to działa wolno, wyszukiwanie przez KRunner to ból tyłka
<kklimonda> Quintasan: moim zdaniem wygląda to gorzej od domyślnego gnome z ubuntu
<Quintasan> kklimonda: pff, a) kwestia gustu b) jak nie potrzebuję, żeby to wyglądało tylko żeby miejsce było
<g3man> czesc
<Quintasan> właściwie to b) jest najważniejsze dla mnie
<Psotnick> do czego służy w ogóle ten neopunk?
<Quintasan> g3man: cześć
<g3man> Quintasan: ;-)
<g3man> mam takie jedno pytanie
<Quintasan> Psotnick: W założeniach tzw. pulpit semantyczny
<Quintasan> Psotnick: tagujesz pliki po ich zawartości, rodzaju
<Psotnick> aha
<Psotnick> to chyba nie korzystam :D
<Psotnick> wyłączę to ;p
<Quintasan> niektóre programy same wydobywają tagi z plików np. graficznych albo muzyki
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie przeczę - ale dlatego piszę, że to nie dla mnie - mógłbym poświęcić pół roku i zrobić coś ślicznego, ale mi zależy na tym by wyglądało schludnie defaultowo
<Quintasan> kklimonda: defaultowo?
<Quintasan> zaraz sprawdę jak default wygląda
<g3man> mam internet 40 megabitow, ale jest za NATem
<Quintasan> bo już sam nie wiem
<g3man> i pytanie
<Quintasan> g3man: jak chcesz jakiś serwer hostować to musisz porty przekierować na routerze
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/zuo1.png
<DaZ> o >:
<g3man> czy jak zrobie tunel SSH w miejscu gdzie internet ma 2 megabity to bede mogl hostowac z predkoscia 40 MEgabitow?
<kklimonda> g3man: nie
<g3man> czyli bedzie ograniczenie do 2?
<Quintasan> DaZ: to jest KDE ? :O
<DaZ> jest
<kklimonda> g3man: będzie ograniczony do 2
<DaZ> a co niby? >:
<Quintasan> aaa
<Psotnick> łee
<Quintasan> widzę tam chyba skulpture
<Psotnick> ale to tylko moje zdanie
<DaZ> zle widzisz.
<DaZ> bespin >:
<Quintasan> oo
<Quintasan> właśnie
<Quintasan> nie pamiętam jak to się nazywa
<Quintasan> :S
<DaZ> i duzo glassified, colibri i kradzione ikonki z makosa
<Quintasan> jaka to wersja KDE?
<DaZ> 4.6rc1 >:
<DaZ> a co?
<Quintasan> nic nic, tak pytam
<Quintasan> za kilka godzin rc 2 wyjdzie
<DaZ> to dopsz.
<Quintasan> znaczy mniej więcej tyle, że jak panowie z #kde-devel coś skopali to ustawienie się pójdą
<Quintasan> ale pamiętam raz taką dramę że już potem wszystkie nowe wersje nie psuły ustawień
<DaZ> e tam, bedzie ameryka.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a panowie z KDE wpadli już na to, że sensowny desktop nie może trzymać ustawień w plikach tekstowych?
<Quintasan> dlaczego nie może?
<g3man> czyli tunel SSH dziala na zasadzie: MOJ KOMP (za NATem) -> TUNEL SSH (2 MBit) -> swiat?
<Quintasan> pewnie, że może
<DaZ> bo ubuntki maja scisk dupki
<DaZ> i im te pliki tekstowe schowali pod gconfem :f
<Quintasan> Jak mi się plasma wywali z powodu jakiegoś błędnego widgetu to nie muszę bawić się w jakiś gconfy
<Skrzyp> Rrre :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: bo to wolne, mniej bezpieczne i nie można paru fajnych rzeczy zrobić
<Quintasan> >wolne
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wolne - bo trzeba wczytać kilkadziesiąt malutkich pliczków
<Quintasan> o lol
<Quintasan> dysk z  drewna kklimonda?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: na każdym obrotowcu to się liczy
<Quintasan> a gconf to co jest? jeden duży plik który jak się skopie to już nie masz ustawień?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: właśnie takie małe rzeczy składają się na siebie
<Enlik> Akurat „updating gconf schemas” czy cos takiego to jedna z dłuższych rzeczy podczas instalacji czegoś używającego tego, praktycznie niezależnie od dystrybucji
<DaZ> niemniej, nie przesadza, pare razy po xx linii to nie jest jakis zarzynacz wydajnosci [;
<Quintasan> dobra to już zamknięte
<Quintasan> >mniej bezpieczne
<kklimonda> DaZ: właśnie to jest odczuwalne - nie chodzi o wczytanie tych kilkudziesięciu linii a o seek na dysku
<Quintasan> co jest mniej bezpieczne?
<Quintasan> jak 3/4 userów nie interesuje co jest w katalogu .kde
<kklimonda> DaZ: i o koszt fsync który trzeba częściej robić by nie było mniej bezpieczne ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: 90% programistów nie ma pojęcia jak w bezpieczny sposób zapisywać pliki na dysku ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to jest za przeproszeniem gówniany argument, założę się, że żywotność dysku z tego powodu nie ulegnie znacząco zmianie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: bezpiecznie czyli w taki sposób by dane nie zniknęły w razie awarii
<Quintasan> nie znikają kklimonda
<kklimonda> (braku prądu etc.)
<Quintasan> przynajmniej same z siebie
<Enlik> ext4 w domyslnej konfiguracji, pewnie o to chodzi
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie - znikają tylko jak programista nie wie co robi, ale zmiany w ext4 udowodniły, że mało kto wie jak to się powinno robić.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: właśnie o tym miałem pisać
<Quintasan> ale to był błąd w kernelu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie, nie był
<Quintasan> Załóż się.
<Quintasan> Miałem wtedy / na ext4
<Quintasan> i kernel co chwile się wywalał bo sync() był za wolno wywoływany
<Quintasan> i mi wsiorbywało pliki otwarte w tym momencie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Delayed_allocation_and_potential_data_loss
<DaZ> ja tam hakuje na btfsie :x
<Skrzyp> A ja mam reiserfs na / jako jedną patrycję
<DaZ> ten ext to kpina jest.
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: reiser jest fajny
<Skrzyp> Ale strasznie długo naprawia po byle resecie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: polecam szczególnie zrobić takiego myka - na partycję reiserfs wrzucić obraz jakiejś innej partych reiserfs
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a potem odpalić fsck ;)
<Skrzyp> Ooo
<Skrzyp> Sypnie się? :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: uzna, że obraz partycji to po prostu dalsza częśc partycji tylko coś się sypnęło więc je złączy
<Skrzyp> Hah
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no i zostaje trzeci argument - trzymając konfigurację w plikach nie zrobicz łatwo kilku rzeczy. mandatory settings, zmiana ustawień przez sieć na desktopach etc.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pewnie się da - ale uważam, że akurat to ludziom z glib wyszło lepiej
<Skrzyp> Jak ten Ubuntu co u jakiegoś gościa 'informatyka' wyświetlał na dysku 1969530867813467 gb :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Dobra, zwracam honor, jak ext4 wprowadzili to najwięcej błędów w tej sprawie zgłoszono na kernel :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: albo na sam ext4 - bo na ext3 problemu nie było ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: mandatory settings? wyjaśnij o co chodzi
<qermit> mówcie że jestem przesiąknięty majkrostoftową demagogią, ale kinekt jest super (wiimot sie do tego nie umywa)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jako administrator ustawiasz pojedyńcze opcje tak, że użytkownicy ich nie mogą zmieniać.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: zmiania ustawień prze sieć? no przecież ssh i vim/nano/sed/cokolwiek
<kklimonda> Quintasan: najczęściej na serwerze, a desktopy użytkowników tylko się synchronizują
<Quintasan> no z tym to będzie problem, nie wiem czy takie coś się da zrobić, nigdy tego nie potrzebowałem
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to wszystko się da zrobić i z plikami tekstowymi.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale staje się to strasznie podatne na awarie
<kklimonda> trochę jak z dpkg które można rozwalić bez większego problemu
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a gconf gdzie trzyma te swoje śmieszne ustawienia?
<Quintasan> w jedym pliku?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: gconf nie - ale dconf ma już binarną bazę
<Quintasan> dconf?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: backend dla gsettings - następcy gconfa
<Quintasan> gconf trzyma to gdzie? w .config?
<kklimonda> gconf trzyma wszystko w plikach xml w ~/.gconf
<Quintasan> no a KDE trzyma wszystko w ~/.kde/share/config
<Quintasan> to praktycznie nic tam nie jest lepiej
<Quintasan> a jak ext4 szlag trafiał to jedyne co mi wsiorbywało to ustawienia plazmy
<Quintasan> dlatego ich nie zmieniałem
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no ale gconf nie robi tego dobrze - dconf trzyma to w jednym pliku, mmapuje go na starcie - jest szybki i bezpieczny
<Quintasan> a jakbym miał w jedym pliku wszystko to przy pierwszym lepszym crashu WSZYSTKO by się poszło walić
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie poszłoby
<DaZ> poszłoby >:
<Quintasan> dlaczego niby? jak to zerowało pliki
<kklimonda> Quintasan: bo jak piszesz jednego demona którego jedynym zadaniem jest trzymać ustawienia, to piszesz go zgodnie z zasadami rzemiosła
<Enlik> O, odchodza od bloated XML tutaj!
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale nie rozumiem Twojego argumentu w ogóle, najpierw wyskoczyłeś z tym sławnym już błędem ext4
<Enlik> (w gcosŧam)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ext4 zerował pliki bo deweloperzy nie wywoływali fsync() tylko zakładali, że fclose() wystarcza - bo ext3 robiło flush danych co parę sekund, więc okno kiedy dane nie są na dysku było krótkie
<Quintasan> kklimonda: jakby w tym czasie był już dconf to Twoje całe ustawienie by szlag trafił w momecie błędu :3
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale teraz jak już wszyscy wiedzą o tym to nikt takiego błędu już nie zrobi
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ci co wiedzą to wiedzą
<kklimonda> Quintasan: tutaj siedzi banda nerdów co czyta lkml, i listy dyskusyjne ;)
<Quintasan> also, króka piłka, pliki tesktowe ładnie się bzipują
<Quintasan> krótka*
<Quintasan> robisz cronem backup i masz spokój
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale prawie nikt nie robi backupów ;)
<kklimonda> kure, ja nie robię backupów ;/
<Quintasan> kklimonda: w każdym razie teraz oba DE robią to źle i gconf ze swoim bloatxml i kde z lekko ponad 50 plikami tesktowymi
<kklimonda> (dobra, nie do końca prawda)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale gnome przechodzi na dconf, a jak ostatnio patrzyłem na listach kde to nie było o tym dyskusji nawet
<Quintasan> Jedyne czego nie mogę odmówić gnomiarzowi to te całe mandatory settings.
<Quintasan> aczkolwiek pewnie jest coś takiego w kde tylko ja tego nawet nie szukał
<kklimonda> jak wpisujesz kde dconf na google, to pojawia się post aseigo z 2005 ;)
<Quintasan> +em
<kklimonda> swoją drogą aseigo to mój osobisty faworyt wśród deweloperów kde ;)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Quintasan> aseigo jest ziom, ze tak powiem
<Skrzyp> Tzw. Jooooł ziąąą...
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie wiem, jak chcesz to spróbuj sobie KDE 4.6 jak wyjdzie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: spróbuję, jak co pół roku
<Quintasan> tylko taki serio PROTIP: wyłącz tego przeklętego nepomuka jak Ci coś zmula
<Quintasan> 99% że właśnie to zmula
<Quintasan> albo zmniejsz mu przydział RAMu do 32mb
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dla mnie większym problemem jest to, że masa aplikacji ciągle wygląda bloated ;/
<Quintasan> lolco
<Quintasan> Co jest bloated?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dla mnie empathy to perfekcja jeżeli chodzi o wygląd komunikatora
<Quintasan> Kopete owszem
<Quintasan> ale Kopete jest martwe
<kklimonda> ostatnio jak widziałem Kopete to wygląda jak za starych, dobrych czasów KDE3
<Quintasan> Klient dla Telepathy jest w produkcji
<Skrzyp> Bo się nie używa KDE, tylko gnome albo xfce
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a co teraz jest jako komunikator?
<Skrzyp> Albo ołpenboksa
<Enlik> Albo e17.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a, czyli jest Kopete i coś w planach?
<Quintasan> Dalej Kopete
<Skrzyp> Enlik++
<Quintasan> Kopete działa bo sam używam, ale robią klient Telepathy
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja nie przeczę, że działa.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: po prostu jest overbloated
<Quintasan> Kopete to już przeżytek IMO
<Quintasan> Zgadzam sie tutaj
<Quintasan> Nikt nie chce tego już utrzymywać nawet.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jak KDE4 ogłosili i stwierdzili, że główny nacisk jaki będą kłaść pójdzie na usability i odchudanie aplikacji to byłem w 7. niebie bo GNOME potrzebuje konkurencji na gwałt.
<Quintasan> no jak dla mnie to już im coś wychodzi
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale jak narazie to u mnie mało co działało, i mało co wyglądało lekko :/
<Quintasan> Ten cholerny Nepomuk wszystko psuje
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jest jakiś taki plasmoid który wspiera twittera i identi.cę
<Quintasan> Albo virtuoso backend jest spieprzony
<kklimonda> Quintasan: i dwa razy, na dwóch wydaniach kubuntu go próbowałem używać.
<Quintasan> kklimonda: oba na raz?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: za każdym razem nie udało mi się go skonfigurować :/
<kklimonda> niby wszystko było ustawione
<kklimonda> ale nic się nie działo
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie pamiętam teraz - na pewno identi.cę wspiera, zakładam, że twittera też bo popularniejszy
<Quintasan> kklimonda: http://i.imgur.com/5OS96.png
<Quintasan> to?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no, wygląda tak ochydnie jak pamiętam ;)
<kklimonda> j/k
<kklimonda> ale nie do końca - zobacz ten napis
<Quintasan> hę?
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/d7YGd.png
<kklimonda> on praktycznie wchodzi na textedit, i nie jest do niczego wyjustowany
<kklimonda> a, jest wycentrowany - ale ciężko to zobaczyć gdy zaraz nad nim jest pole tekstowe tej samej szerokości co tekst
<Quintasan> to są takie pierdoły co psują wygląd a developerzy zapomną jak tylko widzą że kod się kompiluje :P
<Quintasan> doskonały kandydat na papercut
<Quintasan> albo wejście na #kde-devel i opieprzenie kogoś
<Quintasan> w 99% zaraz commit jest w SVNie :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no i dlatego piszę, że się zawiodłem bo KDE4 miało jako goal wyglądać ładniej i lżej
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a widać, że ciągle nie jest to priorytetem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: bo sie tym kretyńskim nepomukiem zajęli
<kklimonda> dlatego mimo wszystko trwam przy Ubuntu, i Canonical - bo Canonical dba o to by Ubuntu wyglądało ładnie (w ich opinii).
<Quintasan> chociaż i tak z wydania na wydanie jest coraz lepiej
<kklimonda> kod który oni piszą czasem nie nadaje się do niczego
<kklimonda> ale efekt jest
<kklimonda> to taka firma komercyjna, nastawiona na wydanie produktu, która przypadkiem pisze wszystko na FOSS licencjach ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tak przy okazji, ten tekst w 4.5.5 wygląda normalnie
<Quintasan> to chyba jakaś pierdu zmiana w RC
<Quintasan> Ja tu tylko paczkuję :P
<kklimonda> a Nepomuk, jako taki nie jest zły
<Quintasan> Ja nie widzę zastosowania, nie chce mi się tagować tego wszystkiego co mam na komputerze
<kklimonda> ale to kolejny przykład na to, że Linux nie będzie się liczyc jako desktop dla 5-6% populacji. Bo deweloperzy GNOME robią dokładnie to samo i wszyscy duplikują swoją pracę
<Quintasan> Akonadi owszem, ale Nepomuk jak na razie to lipa
<Quintasan> GNOME Logic
<kklimonda> ale KDE robi to samo
<Quintasan> zmiast zrobić żeby Nepomuk mógł mieć elementy GNOME i KDE to zrobią swoje i zrobią mostek do Nepomuka
<Quintasan> gdzie KDE zrobiło to samo?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: KDE zrobiło Plasmę, Akonadi, Nepomuka chociażby
<Quintasan> oxygen-gtk++
<kklimonda> Quintasan: GNOME na evolution-data-server, trackera i gstreamera
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no to akurat KDE robi krok w stronę gnomiarzy
<kklimonda> Quintasan: i obie strony na siebie fukają bo nie lubią tego drugiego toolkita i języka ;)
<Quintasan> zalecanym backendem do Phonona jest gstreamer
<Quintasan> co prawda jest jeszcze xine, mplayer i vlc backend jak komuś coś nie pasuje
<Quintasan> Ja osobiście hejtuje GTK+
<Quintasan> Do GStreamera nie mam zastrzeżeń bo działa
<Quintasan> Wziąłem go, włączyłem i po prostu działa
<kklimonda> nad Gtk+ pracuje z 8 osób
<kklimonda> to jest porażka
<kklimonda> ale za to Glib i Gtk+ to są biblioteki przede wszystkim pisane z myślą o Linuksie i to się czuje
<kklimonda> w Qt nie wprowadza się jakiejś funkcjonalności póki nie będzie wspierana na wszystkich systemach które uważają za ważne
<kklimonda> deweloperzy Glib i Gtk+ na to nie patrzą - dlatego, moim zdaniem, na lepsze lub gorsze, Gtk+ powinno być domyślnym toolkitem dla "Linuksa"
<kklimonda> szczególnie teraz, gdy większość deweloperów zebranch wokół Qt patrzy na mobilne platformy.
<Quintasan> Jakoś nie odczułem tej przenośności Qt w negatywny sposób
<Quintasan> mam Amaroka na Windowsie i Kubuntu
<Quintasan> niedługo będę miał klient Quassela na Androidzie
<Quintasan> nie mam na co narzekać
<kklimonda> z tym Qt na androidzie to nie wstrzymuj oddechu ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ruszył sie projekt
<Quintasan> w ramach GSoC coś poszło i kilka osób doszło do projektu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: Qt na przykład nie wspiera nowych ficzerów z windows 7, bo ich nie ma nigdzie indziej. Nie będzie wspierał podobnyc rzeczy na Linuksie bo nie ma ich na OS X czy na mobilnych platformach. Phonon jest strasznie prosty - bo udostępnia tylko wspólną część backendów na różnych platformach
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale oni już dawno przeszli i jakoś nic się nie dzieje.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: tzn. to nie tak, że ja nie chcę Qt na androida.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to jedyny sposób bym na androida coś napisał, bo Javy nie trawię
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale Qt to tylko narzędzie do tworzenie GUI,czego Ty się spodziewasz? Albo piszemy przenośnie albo na jedną platfromę
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no ale właśnie uważam, że Gtk+ jest dlatego lepsze - bo celuje w jedną platformę.
<Quintasan> Czego Qt nie wspiera pod Windowsem? Przeźroczystości?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jump list
<kklimonda> czy jak się to tam nazywa
<kklimonda> no, jump lists
<Quintasan> Powiem inaczej, widzę kod GTK to mam ochotę sobie wydłubać oczy widelcem
<Quintasan> Nie lubię tego i już.
<kklimonda> zresztą to takie gadanie bo po co Linuksowi własna platforma nad którą mamy kontrolę - i tak nigdy nie wyjdziemy ponad 1.2%
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja nie lubię C++
<kklimonda> Quintasan: obejrzyj kod w Vali pisane, albo w pythonie
<Quintasan> >Python
<Quintasan> Nie dziękuję.
<winter> oink
<kklimonda> honk
<winter> a wy jeszcze się flejmujecie?
<Quintasan> winter: flejm? to jest kultulralna wymiana poglądów
<Quintasan> kur
<winter> to już pół ponad godziny
<Quintasan> kulturalna*
<winter> może być
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no i zawsze jest Mono
<Quintasan> wymiana poglądów od flejma różni się tym że się nie wyzywamy i nikt nikogo nie próbuje konwertować na gnome i na kde
<kklimonda> Gtk# jest ponoć bardzo przyjemne ;)
<winter> do kde4 mnie przekona mocniejszy procesor
<winter> i tyle w temacie
<Enlik> winter: karta graficzna oraz
<Quintasan> winter: Myśle, że wyłączenie Nepomuka tutaj pomoże
<Enlik> s/mocniejsza/lepiej wspierana przez KDE/
<Quintasan> Enlik: ATi?
<winter> no i jeszcze ta niekompatybilnośc z ioquake3 engine
<Enlik> A ten, było coś jeszcze... Geenie czy cuś
<winter> brrr
<Enlik> Quintasan: KDE miało problemy z czymś tam, nvidią bodajże, jedni pono zganiali na drugich
<Quintasan> Też chłopaki się cudów spodziewacie od deweloperów że każdy błąd znajdą
<kklimonda> w KDE4 mi się podoba architektura kwin, i warstwy graficznej
<Quintasan> Jak coś nie działa to zgłoś do cholerki jeden z drugim
<kklimonda> ideałem byłby taki mix KDE4 i GNOME
<Quintasan> Enlik: tak, nividia coś zrobiła ze swoimi sterownikami ale zaraz potem naprawili
<Enlik> O, czyli już jest ok - świetnie
<winter> kklimonda: odpal gnome i kde jednocześnie :-DD
<winter> masz mix gnome i kde
<winter> lol
<Quintasan> winter: zgłaszałeś tą swoją niekompatybilność z ioquake3?
<Enlik> A, Genie, ten język ValoPythonoPodobny.
<winter> nie
<Quintasan> cokolwiek to oznacza w Twoim przypadku
<Quintasan> to zgłoś
<Quintasan> albo to coś z kwinem albo ze sterownikiem
<kklimonda> Enlik: Genie to straszny dziwoląg jest ;)
<winter> gdy się używało efektów pulpitu to przy wychodzeniu z quake/fullscreenu robiła się kaszana na ekranie
<Quintasan> winter: KDE?
<winter> tak
<Quintasan> i zakładam że z Compizem nie ma problemu?
<winter> wszystko znikało czy coś, nie pamiętam, trzeba było wyjść z quake
<winter> nie ma
<Quintasan> Czy nie sprawdzałeś i na KDE zwalasz :P
<winter> z compizem nie ma
<Quintasan> A
<winter> chociarz jest rochę gorsza wydajność przy włączonym compizie
<Quintasan> To poczekaj na 4.6, jak masz ochotę to sprawdź, jak dalej nie działa to zgłoś błąd
<winter> ale minimalnie
<winter> nie chce mi się kde4 instalować jeszcze
<kklimonda> Quintasan: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2011/Jan-04.html to jest ciekawy projekt ;}
<winter> chciałem dzisiaj ecomorpha spróbować
<winter> a tu dupa, confliktuje z compizem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: >Mono
<Quintasan> Co?
<winter> a nie bedę w ciemno wywalał compiza
<Quintasan> Co oni z tym Mono, już Pythona wolę
<kklimonda> Quintasan: prawda jest taka, że platformy takie jak Mono czy Java będą raczej przyszłością. I nie dlatego, że są przenośne tylko dlatego, że łatwiej się na nie pisze
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Nie wydaje mi się żeby zastąpiły C/C++
<Quintasan> Przynajmniej nie szybko
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie szybko - ale taki jest trend
<Quintasan> Oby minął
<Quintasan> Bo Java jeszcze jako tako
<Quintasan> Ale Mono to syf IMO
<kklimonda> Quintasan: .NET i Java stają się coraz szybsze, coraz bardziej wydajne jeżeli chodzi o zużytą pamięć.
<Enlik> Kurczę, w Vali to zrobili genialnie. Wydajnościowo miodzio
<kklimonda> Enlik: z Vali wycieka C jak zaczniesz coś poważniejszego pisać
<Enlik> kklimonda: to CPU i RAM się ulepsza ;)
<kklimonda> Enlik: to też - mamy coraz szybsze procesory i coraz więcej ramu
<Quintasan> Co w tej Vali jest takiego fajnego? Dla mnie to wygląda jak bindingi C# do GTK
<Enlik> Tak? Ale i tak pewnie lepiej niż C, no i po drugie język młody
<kklimonda> Quintasan: kompiluje się do C
<Quintasan> Hęęęęę?
<kklimonda> Enlik: ideą byłoby przepisanie w Vali gliba i gtk+
<Quintasan> Binding GTK w C# który kompiluje się do C?
<kklimonda> Enlik: tak zwany dova-profile ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie - to język ze składnią C# który kompiluje się do C, i w którym można używać bibliotek napisanych w C normalnie.
<Quintasan> >nie pozwala na wielokrotne dziedziczenie
<Quintasan> hehehe
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wielokrotne dziedziczenie to zło jest
<Quintasan> łe tam, takie gadanie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: komplikuje kod i niewiele daje w zamian
<Quintasan> kklimonda: wszyscy zainteresowani wiedzą, że wielokrotne dziedziczenie (x>2) zostało wprowadzone tylko po to, żeby programiści mogli się nawzajem trollować
<Quintasan> :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie przeczę
<kklimonda> zresztą wystarczy spojrzeć, że nie wszystkie języki to implementują, więc problem jest złożony ;)
<Quintasan> Ja tam hejtuję wszystko co nie jest Javą albo C/C++ :P
<Quintasan> Ktoś musi zostać Stallmanem języków programowania :P
<Skrzyp> A ja hejtuję jave i inne gcc'owe
<Quintasan> Co, może Python lepszy? :3
<kklimonda> Enlik: z Vali wycieka C na styku Vali i C - a niestety 99% bibliotek jest pisanych w C, i dla C ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: python ma wielokrotne dziedziczenie ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: co nie zmienia faktu, że ssie :P
<Quintasan> bo zasypuje nam buildery przy każdej nowej wersji
<kklimonda> Quintasan: e tam, nie umiałeś skonfigurować edytora by ci wcinał kod poprawnie ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a to jest imo zrąbane wsparcie dla pythona w debianie
<Quintasan> kklimonda: co jest najbardziej rozpieprzonym modułem w kdebindings?
<Quintasan> Python oczywiście
<Quintasan> dlatego split ma być niedługo
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no bo to jest KDE ;)
<Quintasan> a tam, a bindingi do Ruby normalnie się kompilują, czy to SVN czy stabilne wydanie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no to pewnie mało kto się pythonem zajmuje.
<Quintasan> A z Pajtonami to cyrk
<kklimonda> Quintasan: python zresztą teraz przechodził trudny okres związany z wydaniem pythona 3
<Quintasan> Zagadka roku kiedyś była
<Quintasan> /usr/share/PyQt/pyqt4.py
<Skrzyp> Monty Python dosłownie :)
<Quintasan> wtedy import "PyQt4" działało
<kklimonda> ja musiałem django naprawiać 3 razy w ciągu dwóch wydań Ubuntu, bo robili niekompatybilne zmiany w interpreterze ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a jak w paczkowaniu przenieślismy gdzieśtam to potem wszystkie nasze aplikacje nie chciały działać
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Mimo zmiany w ścieżce każdej z osobna
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja w Pythonie potrafię pisać (i piszę ;)) aplikacje dla Windowsa, takie zagadki to nie zagadki na linuksie to pikusie ;}
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a potem wyszedł nowy python i zaczęło PyQt działa
<Quintasan> ć
<Quintasan> ale zaraz potem inny moduł się zepsuł
<Quintasan> Strasznie mi się śmiać chcę z Pajtona
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wiesz - trudno na podstawie opisu coś skomentować ale to raczej wina gdzieś pomiędzy PyQt4 (swoją drogą jak tam PySide? jest spakowane) a paczkującymi :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ty nie widziałeś jak ludzie z rubiego się śmieją
<Quintasan> E tam, przynajmniej działa
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a nie, oni po prostu uznają, że nie będą go paczkować dla debiana bo to nie ma sensu ;)
<Quintasan> I nie robi mi problemów
<Quintasan> PySide? co to u diabła?
<Enlik> kklimonda: ano, slyszalem niestety o tym Rubym, a szkoda. Moze w 2.0 bedzie lepiej :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nowe bindingi dla Qt do pythona
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to PyQt4 to wina pajtona, nowa wersja to naprawiła
<kklimonda> Quintasan: na lepszej licencji, ponoć lepsze mają być w ogóle
<Quintasan> kklimonda: albo ostatnio przykład
<Quintasan> bzr
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no ale to, że bzr w nattym się popsuł to nie jest wina pythona
<Quintasan> na imporcie z KDE który ma 200+mb wywala out of memory
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale oom bug to już owszem
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a to inna sprawa - python nie nadaje się do wszystkiego
<kklimonda> Quintasan: z drugiej strony merkurial sobie radzi ponoć lepiej
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a na branchu ktory chyba 1GB ma to działa bez problemu
<kklimonda> więc obawiam się, że to niestety wina deweloperów bzr
<Quintasan> Python logic :P
<Skrzyp> Python != logic
<Quintasan> +1
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja nie twierdzę, że python jest do wszystkiego - ale w swoich zastosowaniach to bardzo dobry język
<Quintasan> kklimonda: jak mam być szczery to jedyna rzecz w jakiej się sprawdził to w komplikowaniu mi życia :P
<Quintasan> pewnie są porządne programy w Pythonie ale jakoś nie mogę na żaden trafić
<kklimonda> Quintasan: youtube nie używasz? ;)
<kklimonda> (frontend jest w pythonie)
<Quintasan> ten html5 ?
<kklimonda> reddit też zresztą
<kklimonda> Quintasan: oba
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie czytam
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a jutuba nie oglądam za często
<Quintasan> bo mi ostatnio ktoś Pawła Jumpera wysłał
<Quintasan> którego widziałem chyba 4 lata temy
<Quintasan> temu*
<Skrzyp> Moja babcia zrobiła coś okrutnego - kupiła blueconnect 2gb
<Quintasan> kklimonda: jak lubisz być bardzo bleeding edge to zapraszamy na #project-neon
<Quintasan> kklimonda: buildy z svn kde świeże jak bułeczki
<Quintasan> nawet kdebindings są
<Quintasan> aczkolwiek nie wiem jakim cudem
<Quintasan> bo przez ostatnie dwa miesiące nawet cmake nie chciało przejść
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Skrzyp> Zaraz KDE wyda własne jądro KLinux :)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ach, wiem
<Quintasan> przez Pythona oczywiście
<kklimonda> Quintasan: Dropbox jest w pythonie afair ;)
<Quintasan> Ta?
<Quintasan> Wyjaśniałoby czemu nie działa tak szybko jak się spodziewałem
<Quintasan> Ale przynajmniej mi się jeszcze ani razu nie wywalił
<kklimonda> Quintasan: bo jak ktoś dobrze programuje to python nie wywala się bardziej niż coś napisanego w C ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: twoje problemy z PyQt4 nie były związane z tym, że pracujesz nad deweloperskimi wersjami Ubuntu? ;)
<Enlik> (Klient Dropboksa, serwer nie)
<Quintasan> to było za czasów stabilnego Karmica chyba
<kklimonda> Enlik: o kliencie mówiłem
<kklimonda> swoją drogą ciekawe czego używają do skompilowania go w binarkę
<Enlik> Ano. Serwer generalnie jest closed, więc cięzko by było
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> serwer w Pythonie
<Quintasan> not happening dude
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie ciężko
<kklimonda> Quintasan: serwer i klient eve online są w pythonie
<Skrzyp> :)
<Quintasan> a ile tam graczy jest?
<Enlik> {Simple,CGI}HTTPServer ;)
<kklimonda> z wstawkami C, ale to jest piękno pythona, że można go bardzo ładnie z C łączyć
<Quintasan> 1000? 2000?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: 40k
<Quintasan> o
<Quintasan> dużo
<Quintasan> a ile userów ma dropboks?
<kklimonda> gazylion
<Skrzyp> Pierdyliard
<kklimonda> Quintasan: w miliony się to liczy ale tego nie da się porównać
<Quintasan> no więc wątpię że python by dobrze to obciążenie zniósł
<Quintasan> nie mówię że by nie dał rady ale by pewno krucho było
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to wszystko kwestia odpowiedniej architektury
<Skrzyp> Moze w railsach na rythonie zrobili
<kklimonda> Quintasan: python nie jest wolny
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wąskim gardłem w większości programów jest i/o, które python ma zaimplementowane w C
<Quintasan> Zawsze miałem wrażenie, że mój komputer z drewna chodzi szybciej
<Quintasan> :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pewnie, jak ktoś odpali jakieś syntetyczne testy to pokaże, że C jest 10 czy 60 razy szybsze
<Quintasan> Ej dobra bez takich bo się sam wykopać będę musiał za trollowanie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: zależy co robiłeś
<Quintasan> >Zawsze miałem wrażenie, że mój komputer z drewna chodzi szybciej
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> To juz pod trollowanie podchodzi
<kklimonda> Quintasan: masa aplikacji w pythonie jest po prostu słabo napisana, bo byle idiota potrafi w Pythonie coś napisać
<kklimonda> gwibber niech będzie głównym przykładem
<Quintasan> Właśnie, to jest podstawowy problem tego języka
<Quintasan> jakby był choć trochę trudniejszy to by nie było problemu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no ale to nie jest problem języka, że każdy może w nim napisać coś co mu ułatwi życie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to raczej problem środowiska FOSS, że taki krap jest potem w eter wysyłany ;)
<Enlik> Jak nie jest wolny jak jest. :(
<winter> 0!NK
<Skrzyp> ?
<winter> !
<winter> :8)
<Skrzyp> Po ludzku.
<winter> oink oink o!nk 0!nk
<winter> :8)
<winter> Skrzyp: co tam młody
<Enlik> Niesforma zima.
<kklimonda> o, nvidia własny procesor arm robi
<kklimonda> huh, android 3.0 tylko na tablety
<kklimonda> ciekawy ruch
<Pajchiwo> witam wszystkich
<Dreadlish> elo
<termi> elo
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kolejny notebook wśród żywych
<Dreadlish> tzn. kolejny epizod z serii "naprawa notebooków acera"
<regisu> Bawisz sie w nekromante:D
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> naprawa wygląda tak: znajdujesz na necie service manual, rozbierasz, bierzesz z innego acera tej samej serii (u mnie była płyta główna w aspire 5520, wrzuciłem z 7250) odpalasz i działa
<regisu> uuu torchę zabawy z tym jest jak widzę
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<regisu> ale czasem się opłaca
<Dreadlish> notebook był kolegi ojca
<Dreadlish> który go zalał
<Dreadlish> powiedział, że jak to będzie kosztować więcej niż stówę to sprzeda mu za stówę
<regisu> haha dobry interes:)
<Dreadlish> ja się więcej nad tym nabawiłem niż on
<Dreadlish> on tylko kupił płytę na allegro
<Dreadlish> za 300 pare zł
<Dreadlish> i teraz pewnie jego d800 przejdzie w moje posiadanie, a ten w jego
<Dreadlish> musze coś takiego zrobić z moją extensą
<Dreadlish> tylko że do maja musze poczekać ;d
<regisu> a co na gwarancji jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> regisu: tak
<Dreadlish> regisu: i tak sie zacznie walić dopiero po gwarancji
<regisu> no tak to nie ma co kombinować
<regisu> no z reguły tak jest
<Dreadlish> poza tym musze na dzień dzisiejszy kupić mu napęd
<Dreadlish> bo mi go na gwarancje nie wezmą
<regisu> a to co zrobiłeś mu z napędem?
<Dreadlish> wiesz jak są te takie 3 zaciski że jak sie wsadza płytę
<Dreadlish> to się ją mocuje nie?
<regisu> hmmm tak sobie kojarze
<regisu> no ale mów dalej
<Dreadlish> po polsku - nie zaczepiłem jednego, płyta zaliczyła szlifa, laser zaliczył szlifa
<Dreadlish> ale dvdki czyta :D
<regisu> haha, to niezła jazda:)
<Dreadlish> i dlatego teraz moja płyta z gentoo
<Dreadlish> to dvd
<Dreadlish> popisane mazakiem od strony danych
<Dreadlish> ale dalej czyat
<Dreadlish> czyta*
<regisu> kurcze ja w lapku napędu użyłem chyba tylko do zainstalowania Ubuntu na nim
<Dreadlish> ja w lapku napędu nie użyłem od czasu zainstalowania siódemki
<Dreadlish> to poprostu nie jest lap na eksperymentacje
<Dreadlish> jest pokrak?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie ophcrackiem złamać hasełnice
<termi> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<Dreadlish> infinitith
<winter> jakie lagi sa w q3 przez manager logowania
 * winter zrezygnował z managera logowania
<Dreadlish> nie rozumiem czasem ludzi
<Dreadlish> 00:19 <@kay_> 2.2250738585072011e-308
<Dreadlish> 00:20 <+Dreadlish> kay_: podnieciłeś się błędem debili używających 32-bitowego  systemu na serwerze produkcyjnym?
<Dreadlish> 00:20 <@kay_> tak.
<bikstopa> LOL
<bikstopa> moja matka jest genialna
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> węża ci zjadła?
<bikstopa> nie
<bikstopa> wchodze do mieszkania i od progu pod nosem spiewam "Why does my soul feel so bad?"
<bikstopa> a matka "co ci tak wesolo ze az sobie spiewasz?"
<Dreadlish> lol'e
<bikstopa> co to jest serwer produkcyjny? :D
<Dreadlish> on wie o co chodzi
<bikstopa> ja nie wiem
<Dreadlish> po polsku - serwer użytkowany hardo
<Dreadlish> jakoś takie mi sie określenie utarło
<bikstopa> dla mnie to zwykly server :D
<termi> ogladal  ktos z was splice?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: czy tak czy tak - serwer uzywany przez więcej ni 1 osobę
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> termi: ja
<termi> i?
<termi> warty ogladania?
<termi> bo szukam filmu na teraz
<termi> :)
<winter> nie podobał mi się
<winter> widziałem lepsze
<bikstopa> w jakim sensie wiecej niz jedna osobe?
<termi> kuj tam ogladne sobie autor widmo
<airborn> bikstopa, taki, gdzie aplikacja już pracuje i jest używana normalnie przez użytkowników
<airborn> w przeciwieństwie do serwera developerskiego gdzie istnieje sobie w trakcie prac nad nią
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-06
<bikstopa> yhy
<bikstopa> teraz rozumiem ! :D
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko&feature=channel
<bikstopa> olol
<bikstopa> ipoda widzialem. ipada jeszcze nie D:
<winter> tu możesz pooglądać jak go miksują
<bikstopa> no wiem co to za gosciu ;d
<bikstopa> lol. myslalem ze wezmie wiekszego blendera ;d
<NightWish`> czy są tu moje nocne smarki?
<bikstopa> nie ma. wszystkie juz zjadles :>
<NightWish`> zjadlAs*
<bikstopa> jak nie mam dowodu, to dla mnie kazdy w sieci to facet. a ci co podaja sie za kobiety to dodatkowo zboczency ;>
<bikstopa> kobiety nie umieja uzywac internetu
<JackOfHearts> hey
<JackOfHearts>  mam pytanie
<JackOfHearts>  mam krypt bash ktory powinien zrobic sudo /marcusdavidus/.neo/linnet -r  potem sudo /marcusdavidus/.neo/linnet -p co wstawic pomiedzy te komendy ?
<DaZ> ;
<DaZ> albo &&
<DaZ> albo enter
<DaZ> albo sleep
<DaZ> a najlepiej to halt
<tar-gz> używa ktoś z was openboksa?
<orneo1212> ja uzywalem ale nie uzywam narazie
<tar-gz> orneo1212, tez miałeś te menu takie dziwne?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<orneo1212> tar-gz,  nie
<orneo1212> tar-gz, mialem normalnie dzialalo mi  bez zarzutu i wygladalo tez jak na openboxa wypadalo
<tar-gz> orneo1212, kurde bo mi openbox wykorzystuje debian menu
<m477> ja pierdole jaki kac, nawet nie idzie zapic
<orneo1212> tar-gz, z tego co wiem to zawsze z niego korzysta domyslnie
<tar-gz> a wiesz jak można to zmienić?
<orneo1212> tar-gz, w pliku konfiguracyjnym jest od menu
<orneo1212> tar-gz, gdzies w home sec zerkne
<tar-gz> ok
<orneo1212> tar-gz, /home/user/.config/openbox
<orneo1212> tar-gz,  masz menu.xml?
<tar-gz> i tam mam tylko  rc.conf
<tar-gz> ni mam
<orneo1212> to stworz sobie go
<tar-gz> o ty mam
<tar-gz> zrobił mi sie
<tar-gz> a bo ja z obmenu krzystałem ale to jest badziewne
<orneo1212> no fakt
<orneo1212> a co chcesz recznie budowac menu?
<tar-gz> orneo1212, tylko ja chce, żeby dosintalowane aplikacje same mi się dodawały.
<orneo1212> hmm
<tar-gz> i chyba jednak sobie do fluxboxa wróce
<orneo1212> aha
<orneo1212> z tego co wyczytalem to plik debian-menu.xml sam sie generuje
<tar-gz> no tak tylko on  ejst  w /car/lib/openbox
<tar-gz> /var/lib/openbox
<orneo1212> gdzies jest lista plikow ktorych ma uzywac jako menu
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/nm3688_screenshot1.png
<tar-gz> takie menu  we fluxie miałem
<orneo1212> :)
<orneo1212> a jak z ikonami na pulpicie?
<orneo1212> a co to za menadzer plikow?
<tar-gz> a gdzie ty tam masz ikonki?
<tar-gz> to fluxbox jest
<tar-gz> menadżer? pcmanFM
<mati75> orneo1212: jaka wersja openbox?
<orneo1212> ja nie mam openboxa zainstalowanego
<tar-gz> mati75, ja mam openboxa
<mati75> no właśnie przeczytałem
<tar-gz> i chce zmienić te sromotne manu
<mati75> http://repo.dug.net.pl/mint/pool/main/m/marchobmenu/marchobmenu_1.3-1_all.deb
<mati75> zainstaluj to sobie
<tar-gz> bo w tym okienku mam Debian>Aplikacje>>Sieć>Przeglądarki>Opera
<mati75> <menu label="Aplikacje" id="marchobmenu-applications" execute="/usr/lib/marchobmenu/mom.py" /> <file>/etc/xdg/menus/mom-applications.menu</file> <menu label="Miejsca" id="marchobmenu-places" execute="/usr/lib/marchobmenu/mom-places.py ~ pcmanfm" /> <separator/>
<mati75> i wrzuć do menu.xml
<Pablo_> Witam.  Dziś włączyłem Malinową Mandarynę i nie mogę się zalogować.  okienko logowania jest inne. Takie bardziej windowe. kiedy wpisze haslo to chwile mysli i od nowa mi pokazuje ze mam wpisac haslo i tak w nieskonczonosc. W roku pojawia sie informaacja ze wywalił sie program od zarzadzania energia
<Pablo_> Nie wyświetla żadnego komunikatu że hasło jest błędne czy cokolwiek takiego
<Pablo_> Nie bardzo wiem co z tym zrobic
<tar-gz> to sie zaloguj  z konsoli
<mati75> tar-gz: http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/The-darkness-of-Openbox-Debian-190503815
<tar-gz> ctrl+alt+f1
<mati75> tak to wygląda
<Pablo_> i co dalej ? Jak to rozwiazac?
<mati75> logujesz się na konto
<mati75> i startx
<tar-gz> mati75, http://workshop.ghost1227.com/category/obdesktops/
<mati75> tar-gz: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=45692
<Pablo_> A jeszcze drugie pytanie. W sieci akademickiej jestem zarejestrowany z pod innego maca niz mam rzeczywiscie. Czy moge go z pod botnietego Ubuntu zmienic na tym nie chciacym sie uruchomic tak zeby laczyl sie z tego nowego w recovery mode? Jak proboje z recovery cos podzialac to on proboje sobie aktualizacje robic ale nie moze poczaczyc sie z netem
<tar-gz> mati75, i mam edytować jeszce  debian-menu.xml?
<Skrzyp> Siema
<tar-gz> Che
<Cent> cześć
<onedeep69> czesc
<orneo1212> tar-gz, a uzywales pod fluxbox Ipla moze?
<tar-gz> nie
<tar-gz> chodzi co o te aplikacje z polsatu?
<onedeep69> cos co wlasnie wywalilem za pomoca mc da sie na szybkosci przywrocic?
<onedeep69>  ;)
<tar-gz> mc?
<onedeep69> no pewnie on uzywa rm ;)
<tar-gz> to sie ni da
<orneo1212> tar-gz, tak
<orneo1212> tar-gz, uzywam jej a ona w wymaganiach ma gnome
<onedeep69> tar-gz: napisz, ze nie wiesz jak, a nie ze sie nie da
<onedeep69> chociaz to nie ntfs z drugiej strony.
<Pawel__> Witam. Jak mogę przenieść nie przydzielone miejsce na dysku(jest na ostatniej pozycji) obok partycji systemowej(jest pierwsza) Tak zebym mogł zwiekszyć partycje sytemowa. Obawiam się utraty jakichs danych dlatego pytam.
<Pawel__> Uzywam gparted
<tar-gz> naciskasz na partycje systemową i używasz resize
<tar-gz> zwiększasz o ile chcesz naciskasz ok. Poem Aplly i smiga
<Pawel__> Nie wyswietla mi tam ze mam wolne miejsce do zagospodarowania
<bialy663> "Obawiam się utraty jakichs danych dlatego pytam." to zrób backup
<Pawel__> doczytałem ze w drzewku ktore tworzy gparted nieprzydzielone miejsce powinno byc obok partycji ktora chce zwiekszyc a u mnie sa w kolejnoisci: sytem/swap/home/ nieprzydzielone
<Galahad> witam i odrazu pytam ^^
<Galahad> chciałbym prosić o pomoc w zwiazku z programem(lub czymś) maximus ....po uruchomieniu xfce uruchamianie zatrzymuje się na programie maximus który długo się ładuje
<Galahad> problem był niezauważony do czasu jak ustawiłem sobie ekran logowania ...w pakietach maximus jest zaznaczony jako nei zainstalowany ....
<Galahad> ok zrobione :(
<m477> ;]
<m477> panowie jestem pijany;/
<bt4> m477, Piłeś? Nie ircuj !!!
<m477> tylko klina
<Galahad> m477, francja ma wprowadzic zakaz korzystania z irca pod wpływem alkoholu i ideologi wolnościowych ^^
<m477> lol
<Galahad> ilu pijanych m477 potrzeba do wymiany zarowki ? dwoje jeden trzyma zarowke a drógi szuka klina ^^
<Galahad> ok spadam swietować magów ze wschodu
<m477> fajne ale po co trzymac zarowke skoro chce sie ja wymienic ;/
<firemark> drógi?
<crusty> 7/win 15
<m477> im scared about being sober;/
<JackOfHearts> hey
<Nerihsa> meow
<JackOfHearts> dxm ?
<Nerihsa> ke?
<Nerihsa> poprostu lubie koty D:
<JackOfHearts> lepiej wziac 900 mg dxm czy 450 mg dxm i 300 cody jak sadzicie ?
<JackOfHearts> wiec?
<JackOfHearts> hmm ups nie ten kanal mialo byc na hyperreal
<JackOfHearts> ^
<JackOfHearts> ^^
<JackOfHearts>  tutaj mialo byc : jak wylaczyc te kholerne dziweki systemowe w kde4
<Nerihsa> za duzo dxm
<Nerihsa> ustawienia systemowe -> powiadomienia programow
<JackOfHearts> Nerihsa:  nie dxm poprostu nei ta zakladka a  kot mi biega po klawiaturze
<JackOfHearts> brzeczyk systemowy ?
<JackOfHearts> no ale niestey nie ma naliscie chrome
<Nerihsa> zarzadzanie powiadomieniami -> zakladka ustawienia odtwarzacza
<JackOfHearts> tia ale ja nie chce ich zupelnie wylaczyc
<JackOfHearts>  tylko dla chrome
<JackOfHearts>  bo mnie nerwica strzeli
<Nerihsa> no to ustawienia chrome bardziej ><
<JackOfHearts> chrome nie ma opcji takich w ogole
<JackOfHearts>  zwiazanych z dzwiekiem
<JackOfHearts> dobra nevermind to pikalo bo sie flash crashowal pewnei jak wylaczylem powiadomienia o crashach to jzu niepoiszczy
<JackOfHearts> thx
<Galahad> midori jest fajniejsza
<tar-gz> gdzie znajdę .xinitrc ?
<Czolgista> tar-gz: w ~/
<tar-gz> ni ma.
<mati75> to go zrób
 * winter zrezygnował z gdm'a
<winter> ale na archu
 * mati75 wywalił gdm3
<winter> lagi w quake są przez gdm'a
<Dreadlish> arch is gut rozwiązanie na wszystko
<Dreadlish> winter: no to masz problem
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie mam
<winter> Dreadlish: hę?
<winter> ale o so chozi?
<Galahad> Dreadlish, grałeś w LoL (League of Legends) ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Galahad> w co lubisz grać ?
<Dreadlish> ogólnie? w rpg/crpg i fpsy
<Dreadlish> mmo nie trawie zbytnio
<Galahad> a co jest teraz na topie w rpg ach ?
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ja tam gram w to co zaciągne po polsku
<Galahad> ^^
<Galahad> Dreadlish, pytam sie bo jest taki na onecie artykuł a nie słyszałem o tych gierkach ^^ (znaczy sie już sie starzeje) http://gry.onet.pl/28061,1634236,1,artykul.html
<winter> no i mam 1000 fps więcej w glxgears bez gdm
<winter> około
<Galahad> ! szok
<Galahad> winter, czym zastąpiłeś ?
<winter> niczym
<Galahad> ^^
<winter> loguje się w konsoli i startx
<winter> tzn nie ma znaczenia czy to gdm, kdm, xdm czy slim, każdy manager logowania spowalnia
<Dreadlish> każdy zawala ram ;
<Dreadlish> d
<winter> ale tu nie o ram chodzi tylko o wydajność grafiki
<Dreadlish> lolz
<winter> ale muszę powiedzieć, że jak miałem ubuntu to miałem wysoką wydajność nawet przy gdm
<Dreadlish> przecież *dm nic nie rysuje gdy nie jest używany
<winter> Dreadlish: co?
<Dreadlish> co masz za grafikę?
<Galahad> winter, jak to działa ?
<Galahad> ^^
<winter> Dreadlish: niezależnie od grafiki, na poprzedniej też tak było
<Dreadlish> no to masz coś z sprzętem
<winter> nie
<winter> to norma
<winter> sprzęt działa cacy a ty mi nie wmówiesz, że nie mam racji
<Dreadlish> u mnie jakoś nic nie spowalnia gdm
<Dreadlish> więc co chcesz?
<Galahad> ja nei wiedziałem o tym...być moze dlatego ze mało gram
<winter> Dreadlish: nie znasz się
<Galahad> nie nei to gdm spowalnia coś
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Galahad> a nei coś gdm a
<Dreadlish> jak 2 fpsy ci uciekają to idź na gentoo-pl
<winter> nie 2 fpse tylko poważne lagi w quake
<winter> musiałbym zaniżać detale
<Galahad> winter, grasz przez wine ?
<winter> a bez gdm'a wszystko śmiga ok
<winter> nie, natywny ioquake
<Galahad> ciekawy temat kiedys jak grałem w wop to faktycznei coś słabo działał
<winter> wop?
<ntat> word of packmann?
<ntat> ;]
<Galahad> hihi
<Galahad> world of padman ;)
<ntat> hm, co oznaczają po wydaniu polecenia time, pozycje real, user, sys, tzn który czas jest ten właściwy? Np. time zip -9 -r foo.zip foo/
<Dreadlish> real
<Dreadlish> jak samo mówi
<ntat> Próbowałem zmierzyć, jaka jst różnica czasu podczas kompresji filmu zipem na Ubu x86 i Ubu x86_64
<ntat> 32 bit: real: 1m6.353s
<ntat> 64 bit: real: 1m16.868s
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> 32 lepszy
<ntat> przynajmniej w tym teście:)
<ntat> Szkoda, bo spodziewałem się dużej różnicy na korzyść 64
<Guest80823> iphone4! http://www.hudie.in/?fromuid=136809
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Psotnick> nie wiem czy nie napisać sobie na drzwiach K+D+E
<Psotnick> ;)
<bialy663> napisz U+B+U+N+T+U xD
<Psotnick> za długie
<Dreadlish> a nie lepiej C+L+I ?
<bialy663> ojtam ojtam
<Psotnick> drugim kandydatem jest G+N+U :D
<Psotnick> ja spadam
<Psotnick> narazie ;)
<ju-rek> niedługo kolęda, można napisać W+O+N :)
<Nerihsa> OMG WTF tez
<Dreadlish> eee
<Dreadlish> działa wam gugiel?
<Dreadlish> dobra nvm
<ntat> działa działa
<bialy663> hm może go zbanowali za głupie pytania
<fixer_33> witam
<fixer_33> czy istnieje mozliwosc zmniejszenia starycznej tablicy w programie?
<fixer_33> *statycznej
<dj_oko> a cóż to za tematyczne pytanie :D
<dj_oko> statyczna tablica rezerwuje w pamięci stałą ilość miejsca
<dj_oko> jej "zmniejszenie" ją wyzeruje
<dj_oko> ewentualnie zapełni syfem
<dj_oko> ale nie zwolni
<fixer_33> a co do tematycznosci
<fixer_33> to znasz jakis kanal polski o programowaniu
<dj_oko> na freenodzie nie ma kanałów stricte o programowaniu
<fixer_33> a inny serwer?
<dj_oko> irc.google.com
<dj_oko> :>
<dj_oko> polnet coś ma
<dj_oko> #compo ?
<dj_oko> tak to było?
<tar-gz> potrzebuje jakiś lekkiodtwarzacz muzyki
<Dreadlish> mpd/moc
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: DOSamp
<ntat> tar-gz, mplayer
<winter> exaile
<bialy663> foobar
<tar-gz> foobar jest na pingwina?
<winter> na wine
<bialy663> w wine odpal
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: nie sprecyzowałeś na jaki OS
<bialy663> or foobnix
<dj_oko> xmms :D
<dj_oko> orpheus
<ntat> 20   0  113m  13m 6048 S  1.0  1.4   0:00.47 mplayer: CPU: 1.0, MEM: 1.4 przy odtwarzaniu mp3
<ntat> to chyba lekki odtwarzacz:)
<dj_oko> bardzo, że tak powiem, sterowny
<dj_oko> a jaka świetna biblioteka multimediów :D
 * Mat_Matan szukał 2 dni dobrego playera i doszedł do wniosku że rythmbox mu starczy
<ntat> wszystko to samo co w innych odtwarzaczach, tylko że tekstowy
<dj_oko> rhythmbox jest niedokończony, ale się sprawdza najlepiej
<termi> hehe Mat_Matan tez tak szukalem i tez ten sam wniosek mam
<termi> :)
<czester> Hahahahaha
<czester> Apple pojechało ;-)
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: z?
<czester> Kto zarzucał, że nie ma centralnego zarządzania programami?:>
<czester> Zrobili sobie Mac App Store ;-)
<czester> Wszystko w jednym miejscu i aktualizacje też ;-)
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... coś a'la software centre? :D
<czester> No bardziej jak App Store w iPhone
<dj_oko> a, lokalne
<dj_oko> heh
<Czolgista> czester: może wpadniecie na taki pomysł aby śledzić osoby via iPhone?
<czester> Czolgista: Widziałem rodziców, którzy śledzą tak swoje dzieci.
<termi> :)
<czester> Tzn. w ogóle jak dla mnie absurdalny pomysł, żeby 10-latek miał iPhone'a
<termi> tak samo jak fona
<termi> i laptopa
<Czolgista> czester: nie, wy macie dostęp wpisujecie imei i wiecie gdzie on się znajduje
<termi> powiinii dostac lancuszek rower zegarek
<czester> No komputer to może nie tak...
<czester> Czolgista: Nie. Nie działa to tak.
<czester> Czolgista: Tak może Cię śledzić operator i Policja.
<czester> Tzn. z tego co się dowiedziałem to Policja może Cię śledzić bez pomocy operatora nawet. Po prostu robią to nielegalnie i jak coś znajdą to łapią nakaz :D
<czester> Tak stwierdził kierownik laboratorium kryminologii w KWP ;-)
<ju-rek> czester: i niby jak mają dostęp do przekazników itd bez wiedzy operatora?
<ju-rek> pierolenie
<czester> ju-rek: Nie wnikam
<en0x> http://wstaw.org/w/ik1/ co w themie od vima odpowiada za ten fiolet?
<en0x> wie ktos ktora opcja?
<czester> ju-rek: Może nie mają i robią to nielegalnie ;-)
<ju-rek> muszą mieć dostęp do ich systemu
<czester> No pewnie tak
<czester> Nie wiem;-)
<ju-rek> ta, włamuja się do systemu Ery i oni o tym nie wiedzą. No fachowcy jak cholera
<czester> hehehehe
<czester> ju-rek: Nie wiem
<Mat_Matan> kurierzy pracują w So? bo q2 nie wiem kiedy mi pianinko przywiozą fagoty
<czester> ju-rek: Wiadomo, że szczegółów też mi opowiadać nie będzie
<czester> Mat_Matan: DHL tak
<Mat_Matan> a to git
<ju-rek> ale drożej
<czester> Mat_Matan: Ale dostarcza. Nie przyjmują paczek i to jest specjalna usługa
<czester> Mat_Matan: Więcej się płaci za dostarczenie w sobotę
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: e mnie to już nie obchodzi, jak zapłacone już mam i gitara
<ju-rek> czester: są już maki z Sandy Bridge?
<woIf> witam, szukam i nie mogę znaleźć, jak włączyć pytanie o hasło podczas włączania komputera? w ustawieniach użytkowników mam ustawione "pytanie o hasło podczas logowania". czy w innym miejscu sie to ustawia?
<czester> ju-rek: A co to jest?
<czester> ju-rek: Bo ja się nie orientuję. Wczoraj pressenter nie chciał mi uwierzyć, że Mac Pro ma taką wersję z Intelem 2x6 core
<ju-rek> nowe procki intela
<ju-rek> chyba sobie kupię :D
<czester> ju-rek: Może za pół roku
<czester> ju-rek: Teraz nie liczyłbym na szybkie zmiany
<czester> ju-rek: Pamiętaj, że Maci są dość zamkniętą architekturą ;-)
<Kwpolska> mac ftw
<ju-rek> fajnie się kręcą tak lajtowo i7 2600k do 4.7-4.9 Ghz
<ju-rek> 4 rdzenie 8 wątkow
<czester> :-)
<czester> To spoko
 * Kwpolska slucha konstytucji US
<woIf> a może ktoś wie jak włączyć "ekran logowania" z terminala bo w System > Administracja > Ekranu logowania nie ma, ubuntu 10.04
<dj_oko> kuźwa
<dj_oko> nowe sockety
<dj_oko> no jaja se robią
<Kwpolska> woIf: wylaczyc?
<Kwpolska> woIf: chcesz autologinu czy czego?
<dj_oko> woIf, co to znaczy "włączyć"?
<ju-rek> dj_oko: ja sprzedam Q9550 + 2 płyty główne i sobie kupię tego 2600k + płytę
<woIf> Kwpolska: chcę wyłączyć autologin
<ju-rek> a i tak mam X3450 na 1156 + płytę :D
<woIf> dj_oko: no dobra uruchomić
<Kwpolska> woIf: poszukaj w kontach userow albo gdzie
<woIf> Kwpolska:  w ustawieniach użytkowników mam ustawione "pytanie o hasło podczas logowania"
<Kwpolska> woIf: /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Kwpolska> woIf: tam sie pobaw
<Kwpolska> woIf: i sprobuj tej opcji
<dj_oko> Kwpolska, przecież ten plik jest pusty
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: nie w archu
<dj_oko> to Arch nie ma nowego GDMa?
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: ma
<dj_oko> uch
<dj_oko> nie ma to jak kolejna niepotrzebna dystrybucja
<woIf> Kwpolska: dzięki, zaraz sprawdzę
<Kwpolska_> dj_oko: huh?
<dj_oko> Arch.
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: y?
<dj_oko> Arch.
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: mozna postawic stary GDM jak sie chce
<dj_oko> nie chodzi mi o GDM
<dj_oko> chodzi mi o całą dystrybucję :D
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: co sie nie pdoba?
<dj_oko> sens istnienia Archa :D
<Kwpolska> dj_oko: czyli?
<dj_oko> no właśnie ;)
<dj_oko> that's exactly my point
 * Mat_Matan gra w Harvest Moon Back to Nature [PSX/PSone]
<bialy663> tak powinna być jedna słuszna dystrybucja, tworzona przez jedną firmę, uaktulaniana raz na kilka lat
<bialy663> zaraz
<bialy663> już mamy takie coś
<czester> lol
<czester> bialy663: Oczywiście nie jest to słuszne
<czester> bialy663: Ale takie rozdrabnianie się nie działa na korzyść żadnej dystrybucji linuksa
<czester> bialy663: Od kiedy używasz Linuksa?
<bialy663> 5-6lat
<czester> Ja widziałem wiele rzeczy, które pogrążały linuksa
<czester> Taka decentralizacja jest spoko, ale nie w formie ekstremalnej
<bialy663> wiem że zbyt duże rozdabnianie to przesada ale mówiąc o głównyhc dystrybucjach że nie mają sensu istnienia to przesada
<czester> Najśmieszniejszy ostatnio był ten dziwny serwer dźwięku, pulseaudio?:D
<czester> Zamiast zrobić to porządnie w jądrze - oni zrobili nakładkę na nakładkę :D
<bialy663> sama idea była dobra
<czester> Aha, w dupie ;-P
<Czolgista> czester: pilnuj lepiej basha w OSX
<czester> Dobra idea byłaby taka jakby ktoś rozjebał ten syf w kernelu
<czester> Zrobił porządnie OSS i miał w dupie serwery dźwięku, które są tylko nakładkami i żaden nie działa w pełni dobrze
<czester> A oni zrobili pięknie -> urządzenie -> alsa -> pulseaudio
<dj_oko> exactly
<dj_oko> w dodatku sprzętowa "akceleracja" dźwięku to jeszcze co innego i nie ma tego po drodze ;)
<czester> Po co tam w ogóle jest alsa i pulse?:>
<czester> Powinno być jedno urządzenie, z którego system sobie korzysta i tyle.
<dj_oko> pulse to jakby rozdmuchany mikser alsy
<dj_oko> który deleguje bileciki itp
<dj_oko> wywalając się na złożonym sprzęcie
<dj_oko> ale zauważ
<dj_oko> alsamixer -c 1
<dj_oko> i -c 0
<czester> dj_oko: Nie wiem na czym mam sobie to wpisać ;-P
<czester> dj_oko: Poza tym ja miałem emu10k1
<czester> Jeden porządny sterownik w całym jądrze to był
<dj_oko> nie dają już pełnego zestawu suwaków vs JEDEN MEGASUWAK pulseaudio
<dj_oko> ktoś to połączył wreszcie
<czester> Miałem w dupie jak program korzysta z karty bo działało tak czy inaczej
<dj_oko> wiesz
<dj_oko> problemy OSS vs ALSA się skończyły
<czester> Tak?
<czester> Tzn?
<dj_oko> to ludzie poczuli się źle, bo coś działało zbyt dobrze
<czester> Buehehehehehe
<dj_oko> więc wprowadzono serię problemów ALSA vs Pulseaudio
<dj_oko> jak to zacznie działać
<dj_oko> a zaczyna
<dj_oko> dodadzą coś jeszcze wyżej
<czester> Podejrzewam, że jakby rozgrzebali system dźwięku w jądrze to by się osrali przy próbie poskładania tego w działającą całość ;-P
<dj_oko> opóźnienia będą rzędu np 10 sekund :D
<Ciaho> albo uznają że pulse już sie nie nadaje i zrobią inny serwer dźwięku albo jakiegoś nowego dmixa
<pressenter> czester: Nie obgaduj mnie. :P
<Mariuszek> Witam :)
<czester> pressenter: Jakbym chciał coś przed Tobą ukryć to bym tutaj, w Twojej obecności nie napisał ;-P
<Mariuszek> bawil sie ktos gpsd w ubuntu albo innej dystrybucji?
<Mariuszek> jakby ktos nie wiedzial: gpsd to daemon do obsługi wszelkiej masci odbiornikow gps :P
<czester> Jakbyś nie wiedział - łatwo się domyślić.
<Mariuszek> czester: sorry, ze Cie uraziłem
<czester> Spoko.
<dj_oko> gdyby ktoś się tym bawił, to by wiedział, co to jest :D
<Mariuszek> dj_oko: no ta
<Mariuszek> wzialem to pod uwage
<dj_oko> nie zauważyłem
<dj_oko> ;)
<Mariuszek> to info bylo dla calej reszty, ktorych mogloby to zainteresowac
<Mariuszek> ale mniejsza z tym - zrobilem ze swojego androida odbiornik gps dzialajacy na bluetooth, dziala w standardzie NMEA
<Mariuszek> ale mam problem, bo mi na ubuntu zadna mapa nie chce go wykryc
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> nie
<Dreadlish> zw
<winter> nie wracaj
<ntat> Mariuszek, "gpsd also works with some bluetooth GPS receivers. Warning: there are serious problems with the firmware in at least one family of Bluetooth implementations shipped by Holux that may result in gpsd bricking your GPS. See this bug warning for a description of the problem."
<ntat> to ze strony tego programu
<ntat> Najlepiej współpracuje z odbiornikami na USB
<ntat> przynajmniej tak na to wskazuje opis na stronie;)
<ntat> Mam odbiornik gps, który łączy się przez bluetooth ale nie parowałem jeszcze go z komputerem pod Linuksem
<Mariuszek> ok, dzieki
<Mariuszek> ntat: masz zamiar go przetestowac?
<ntat> Może w jakiś wolniejszy dzień, leży gdzieś w aucie, muszę go poszukać
<Mariuszek> rozumiem
<ntat> wykorzystuję go głównie do geotagowania zdjęć
<Mariuszek> a z czym go parujesz?
<ntat> N95
<Mariuszek> droga jest taka zabawka?
<Mariuszek> oczywiscie 'zabawka' nie w sensie doslownym
<ntat> Ja zapłaciłem trochę mniej niż 200 PLN, chyba to było coś koło 170-180 PLN
<ntat> ale bardzo czuły jest i szybko łapie sygnał
<ntat> a wcześniej wykorzystywałem go do nawigacji w telefonie
<Mariuszek> czyli jest duzo lepszy niz wbudowany w jakikolwiek telefon?
<Mariuszek> moj android lapie pol minuty pod golym niebem
<czester> A co to za telefon z Androidem?;-P
<Mariuszek> Samsung galaxy apollo i5800
<ntat> http://www.pentagram.pl/produkty/nawigacja_gps/odbiorniki_gps/pentagram_pathfinder_p_3101
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/395fkya> (at www.pentagram.pl)
<ntat> ten mam
<ntat> Szybko łapie, nawet jak siedzę w domu, w pokoju
<Mariuszek> fajnie :)
<ntat> a poza tym, nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze żeby stracił zasięg podczas jazy, nawet leśnymi drogami
<Mariuszek> a z ciekawosci - jestes fotografem, ze geotagujesz zdjecia?
<czester> Mój brat ma 2 telefony na androidzie i oba gówniane ;-P
<Mariuszek> czy to jakies hobby?
<czester> Ale pewnie dlatego, że same telefony są sprzętowo ciulowe ;-P
<Mariuszek> jakie ma modele?
<bialy663> mój legend całkiem ładnie łapie zasięg
<czester> HTC są spoko
<ntat> Mariuszek, nie, nie jestem fotografem ale jak wyjeżdżam gdzieś i fotografuje to dobrze wiedzieć, gdzie dane zdjęcie zostało wykonane
<Mariuszek> czester: jakie modele ma Twoj brat?
<czester> Mariuszek: Jakiegoś szajsunga galaxy, któremu trzeba ekran przyciskać i SE Xperia, który jest jeszcze gorszy
<Mariuszek> czester: moja siostra sie uparła, ze chce xperie, probuje ją odciągnąć, ale jest uparta
<Mariuszek> bedzie zalowac?
<czester> Oj bedzie
<czester> :D
<czester> Ale na moją ocenę chyba nie ma co patrzeć.
<Mariuszek> moj galaxy ma wrecz niesamowity ekran, reaguje na kazde musniecie, co innego poprzednie modele, tam bylo duzo gorzej
<czester> Ja uważam, że nadal mam telefon z najlepszym ekranem wśród smartów ;-P
<Mariuszek> czester: nie no, duzo ludzi mi mowilo, ze xperia to tandeta i nie warto brac
<Mariuszek> nie mialem tego w rece, znam jedynie wlascicieli
<bialy663> od x10 mini juz lepszy bedzie samsung i5700
<Mariuszek> da sie zrobic jakis wskaznik do pojemnosciowego ekranu>
<czester> Da się
<Mariuszek> z czego?
<czester> Ale działają chujowo
<czester> Nie wiem, miałem takie w sklepie, były z jakichś metalowych włosków
<Mariuszek> wiem, ze na wiekszosc dziala parówka :P
<bialy663> Mariuszek: czegoś przewodzącego ładunki elektryczne
<Mariuszek> gąbka z elektrolitem?
<bialy663> i nie moze być zbyt cienkie
<czester> Ale strasznie nieprecyzyjne gówno i kosztowało 110zł
<bialy663> nom bedzie dzialac
<Mariuszek> zobacze
<Mariuszek> zaraz wracam
<bialy663> a z parówką to nie słyszałem ;P
<czester> Parówka działa
<bialy663> łyżka też działa
<czester> Ale jak powiedziałem klientowi, że rysików nie ma, za to parówka działa to spojrzał na mnie nieco dziwnie :D
<bialy663> tylko trzeba większą powierzchnią niż kraniec
<ntat> Nie mam dotykowego ekranu ale ponoć fajny program do pisania na takich ekranach to swype
<ntat> czy jakoś tak się nazywa
<czester> E, nie znam kogoś kto by tego używał
 * Dreadlish sniffs
 * Dreadlish czuje pizze
<ntat> Ponoć bardzo szybko się pisze
<Dreadlish> PIZZA!
<czester> ntat: Jak na każdej klawiaturze, do której się przyzwyczaisz
<ntat> http://www.intomobile.com/2009/11/23/swype-bringing-genius-texting-interface-to-verizon-samsung-omnia-ii-next-month-android-on-the-way/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2dh5cgu> (at www.intomobile.com)
<czester> ntat: Spoko. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bet1H1hC4VY&feature=related
<ntat> :)
<czester> Wszystko zależy od tego jak bardzo chcesz coś przedstawić w pozytywnym świetle.
<ntat> ale sposób ciekawy
<czester> Moja była dziewczyna rozwaliłaby ten test na nokii 3310 jedną ręką nie patrząc na klawisze.
<Mariuszek> czester: ja pisze na swype
<czester> Ot test. Zależy od sprawności piszącego
<czester> Mariuszek: Czytaj co napisałem ;-P
<Mariuszek> duzo szybciej niz na normalnej wyswietlanej qwerty, jeszcze szybciej niz na alfanumerycznej
<Mariuszek> prawie tak samo jak na fizycznej
<Mariuszek> no tak, masz racje :)
<czester> To był ewenement
<Mariuszek> ale mnie swype i tak pozytywnie zaskoczylo
<czester> Nigdy nie widziałem, żeby ktoś tak pisał
<Mariuszek> filmiki na stronie są nakręcone z przesadą, ale ja pisze i tak dosc szybko na tym
<Mariuszek> czasem trzeba jeszcze raz przeswype'owac slowo
<czester> Zaletą qwerty jest to, że można pisać bezwzrokowo nawet na ekranie dotykowym
<Mariuszek> ale je potem zapamietuje i nastepnym razem juz nie trzeba :)
<czester> + słownik i gra. ;-)
<Mariuszek> czester: w tym swype mozna tez pisac zwyczajnie, bo uklad klawiszy jest taki sam
<czester> Wiem, ale trzeba rysować ;-P
<Mariuszek> nie trzeba
<Mariuszek> mozna naciskac po jednej literce i uzywac spacji
<ntat> co jakiś czas siadają mi porty usb na Linuksie, i trzeba restartować system
<Mariuszek> albo ciągnąć i wtedy spacje same wskakują
<ntat> :/
<Mariuszek> ntat: czyzby usypianie w celu oszczedzania energii?
<Mariuszek> mialem tak w 10.04
<Mariuszek> bo bawilem sie tym narzedziem od intela i on zalecił to wlaczyc ;]
<ntat> już nawet sprawdzałem prąd na poszczególnych portach: lsusb -v | grep mA
<ntat> nie przekracza 500 mA, czyli ok
<Mariuszek> czester: pisales kiedys na swype?
<Mariuszek> widziales to w akcji?
<czester> Nie widziałem ;-P
<ntat> Mariuszek, gdzie się wyłącza usypianie?
<Mariuszek> autosuspend?
<Mariuszek> nie pamietam ;]
<Mariuszek> ja zdaje sie zrobilem formata, zeby wgrac 10.10
<ntat> tylko, że ten problem z usb mam podczas korzystania a nie jak jest nieużywany system
<Mariuszek> a konkretnie to co sie dzieje? po jakims czasie usb stają sie martwe?
<ntat> to się nie dzieje okresowo, tzn trudno określić kiedy
<ntat> trochę to wygląda na to, że gdy jest procesor przeciążony to wtey wyłącza porty
<Mariuszek> dziwne
<ntat> ale nie zawsze tak się dzieje
<Mariuszek> nie wiem, nie pomoge Ci z tym
<ntat> może być 100% przez cały dzień i nic się nie stanie
<ntat> i mam trochę wrażenie, że im więcej urządzeń podłączonych do usb, tym częściej się to zdarza
<Mariuszek> a od jak dawna to masz?
<Mariuszek> zasilanie jest ok?
<ntat> od dawien dawna - ok 2 lata;)
<ntat> i to na różnych dystrybucjach Linuksa
<ntat> na XP jest ok
<ntat> tak myślałem, żeby zaktualizować BIOS, może to pomoże
<ntat> może coś z ACPI
<Mariuszek> mozliwe, ja nie jestem geekiem ;]
<Mariuszek> zaczynam dopiero przygode z linuksem
<en0x> i chwala bogu
<Mariuszek> malo wiem, zbyt malo
<Mariuszek> en0x: co miales na mysli?
<Galahad> hmm
<ntat_> http://pastebin.com/4e7YdaTc
<ntat_> Jan  6 18:41:01 namyk-laptop kernel: [ 3110.076101] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<ntat_> No właśnie wtedy myszka "siadła"
<Krasus> Witam, moze mi ktos doradzic co wrzucic na netbooka (asus 1005 ha) ? Nebook remixa 10.04 , lubuntu 10.04 czy tez Xubuntu 10.04 ? zalezy mi zeby wszystko szybko chodzilo z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz
<tar-gz> Meego
<Krasus> nie podoba mi sie meego
<tar-gz> zależy jakim sprzętem dysponujesz
<Krasus> asus 1005 Ha(h)
<tar-gz> ile to ma ramu i jaki zegar
<Krasus> 1,6 i 1 gb ramu
<bialy663> Krasus: zobacz joliclouda
<tar-gz> to teraz sie musisz zastanowić jakie chcesz środowisko mieć.
<Ciaho> Krasus: ja na 1000h mam openSuse
<Krasus> bialy663 joli jak dla mnie jest bez ladu i skladu
<bialy663> :<
<Nerihsa> arch linux
<Nerihsa> dobry na wszystko
<bialy663> ta moze odrazu gentoo
<Krasus> no na archa jestem jeszcze za malo doswiadczony
<tar-gz> Nerihsa, niestabilny badziew
<tar-gz> arch jest przereklamowny
<Nerihsa> no gentoo bez mocniejszej maszyny w LANie to ciezko dzis
<Krasus> mysle nad lubuntu bo to zawsze lzejszy menadrzer okien
<tar-gz> Krasus, xfce też jest lekki
<Nerihsa> oO
<Nerihsa> menadżer
<Nerihsa> ><
<Krasus> nvm
<tar-gz> Ja mam na netbooku
<tar-gz> LXDE to srodowicho graficzne
<tar-gz> Na netbooku mam Ubuntu z tym unitem
<tar-gz> ale głównie siostra z tego korzysta
<Krasus> Unity mi sie nie podoba i chodzi ociezale jeszcze
<tar-gz> będzie chodzić
<Krasus> no nic sprobuje z LXDE i XFCE jak nie to standardowo Netbook remix
<ntat_> no to lxde
<Krasus> tylko nie wiem czy lubuntu 10.10 czy 10.04
<Krasus> bo z tego co slyszalem to 10.10 nie jest jeszcze za stabilne
<tar-gz> Krasus, zainstaluj sobie Ubuntu Remix a potem doinstaluj xfce i lxde
<ntat> jest
<Krasus> tar-gz sprawdze narazie to lubuntu 10.04 polski remix
<tar-gz> lxde mi nie podchodzi
<Krasus> bo nie chce mi sie kombinowac z doinstalowywaniem srodowisk graficznych
<tar-gz> a co fo za kombinacja?
<Krasus> nie no chodzi o brak czasu
<tar-gz> sudo apt-get install lcde-desktop xfce-desktop
<tar-gz> lxde-desktop*
<Krasus> no moze i tak ale nie chce kombinowac zeby miec 3 srodowiska graficzne na netbooku
<ntat> to zobacz na Live czy Ci to odpowiada
<Krasus> taki mam zamiar
<Krasus> tylko ostatnio probowalem minta lxde i cos cpufreq nie chcial wspolpracowac
<tar-gz> Krasus, fluxboxa instalnij jak chcesz cos lekkiego.
<Galahad> nie nie xfce instaluj :>
<Krasus> probowalem tar-gz
<tar-gz> xfce jest be.
<Krasus> lxde bardziej mi sie podoba
<Galahad> xfce najlepsze jest
<Krasus> czemu xfce jest be ?
<tar-gz> Krasus, i co Ci sie w nim nie podoba?
<lamik> Witam, jak uruchomic xfce z terminala?
<tar-gz> xfce-session
<Krasus> nie to co mi sie nie podoba tylko jakos zle mi sie pracuje
<Galahad> xf4m czy jakos tak
<tar-gz> ale najpierw startx
<Krasus> wole chyba lxde
<Krasus> najzwyczajniej
<lamik> startx to uruchamia gnome
<lamik> Ale jak wciskam xfce-session to jakis blad wyskakuje, dajcie mi wchoidzle to zapamietam i podam wam
<tar-gz> a to czemu z gdma nie zmienisz?
<tar-gz> Nerihsa, jakie masz środowiho?
<tar-gz> środowicho*
<Nerihsa> kde4
<tar-gz> Pokazać Ci zajebistego openboksa arch friendly?
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: normalnie mam gentoo, arch na lapku
<lamik_> No po wpisaniu xfce4-session mam taki blad:
<Nerihsa> ale go on
<Galahad> Krasus, na netbooku mam xfce na pc mam xfce i jest super :D
<lamik_> GTk-warrning: cannot open display
<lamik_> A przed tym jakies numerki, jakies propozycje?
<Krasus> ok na live
<Krasus> lubuntu ten sam problem co z mintem
<Krasus> czyli nie da sie zmienic cpufreq na powersave
<Krasus> bo twierdzi ze not supported
<Galahad> tak weź normalnie cos stabilnego i działajacego jak xfce ^^
<Krasus> sciaga sie
<tar-gz> Nerihsa, http://workshop.ghost1227.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ArchSketched.png
<tar-gz> Galahad, pokaż shota
<naryfa> wie ktoś jak dodać polski słownik do Dictionary w Ubuntu?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Galahad> lamik, spróbuj wywołąć xfwm4
<Nerihsa> arch-friendly bo ma tapete z archa?
<Galahad> tar-gz, po co ci shot ? mam standart hehe totalny standart
<tar-gz> Galahad, no to standardowe xfce jest fe.
<Krasus> a ktos z was dziala na tym lubuntu 10.10 ?
<tar-gz> Krasus, nie lubie lxde
<Krasus> ok
<tar-gz> ale kiedys używałem.
<tar-gz> Już bardziej bym Ci xfce polecał na netbooka
<Dreadlish> no na netbooka xfce jest ok
<Dreadlish> o ile nie ma rozdzielczości 800x600
<Dreadlish> bo wtedy to kij
<naryfa> lol, zadnego najlepiej nie uzywac, idz hardcore CLI
<Galahad> albo openboxa z własnymi dodatkami bo lxde to jest zwyczajnie mix openboxowy chyba
<Krasus> 1200x600
<Dreadlish> ja opnboxa mam na 10,1" i jakoś działa
<Dreadlish> ta sama rozdziała
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, ja fluxa wole.
<Krasus> sprawdze jeszcze to lubuntu 10.10
<Dreadlish> jakby flux był bez taskbara - byłby ok
<Galahad> tar-gz, ja fluxa nie rozumeim :(
<tar-gz> Galahad, ja też nie.
<tar-gz> Galahad, tar-gz.jogger.pl wex obczaj sobie screeny z poprzedniego
<Dreadlish> spontaniczny - fluxa masz ok
<tar-gz> juz takiego nie mam.
<Dreadlish> uuu
<tar-gz> Wczoraj na nowo debiana stawiałem
<Dreadlish> uuu x8
<Dreadlish> ja czekam na 14/15/17/19/21" pod koniec stycznia
<tar-gz> chcesz teraz szkrina?
<tar-gz> uśmiech
<tar-gz> scrot
<Dreadlish> jakby było 14 to robie 2x14" czyli 1024x1536
<Dreadlish> jak 15 cali to do dupy
<Dreadlish> 17 cali to robie 1280x2048
<Dreadlish> 19 cali to nie wiem
<Dreadlish> a 21 to stawiam tylko 21
<tar-gz> Dawidek, http://i.imgur.com/XQeHt.png
<ntat> Każdy monitor ma swoją optymalną rozdzielczość, przy której najlepiej prezentuje się obraz
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak i tak flux jest ;d
<Galahad> si tar-gz: http://tinyurl.com/3ygb8h7
<ntat> fluxbox jest fajny, kiedyś miałem go na starmkompie
<ntat> tar-gz, a zrób screena z kursorem:P
<Dreadlish> menadżery plików są brzydkie
<Dreadlish> mc4ever
<Kwpolska> <3 copyright
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: czego go kochasz?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: virala wycieli z netu
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> kiedy
<Dreadlish> Galahad: zanurkuj w pythonie - dive into python FFFFFUUUUU
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: huh?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 17 cali to 1024x768
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 19 cali to 1280x1024
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: 15 cali to 1024x768
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: nie.
<Krasus> ok ktos wie jak sie zmienia w lubuntu na powersave ? ;p
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 15 to 800x600
 * Kwpolska poszukuje linijki z calami
<Ciaho> 10 cali to 1024x600
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: to jakim ja cudem na 17' siedze na 1280x1024?
<mati75> Kwpolska: 15 to 1024x768
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: czity masz jakies
<naryfa> halo, wie ktos jak dodac slownik polski w ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: samsung v710 - siedze sobie na 1280x1024
<Skrzyp> Dzieńdo
<Ciaho> ale 10 cali równie dobrze może mieć 1280 x 800
<Dreadlish> elo Skrzyp
<tar-gz> naryfa, do czego słownik?
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: to 11 cali
<Ciaho> nie
<Skrzyp> Kurde, mam dylemat
<naryfa> tar-gz: słownik żeby sprawdzać znaczenie polskich słów,
<naryfa> tar-gz: w Dictionary
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: w takim razie to jakim cudem 15,6" mam 1280x800
<Skrzyp> Pocisnąć inteligentnie naszemu nauczycielowi od wosu na facebooku, czy dać się opierdalać przez niego.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pociśnij, ale INTELIGENTNIE
<naryfa> Pociśnij i czekaj na ripostę :)
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: okej, 15 cali to 1024x768
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: sprawdzilam
<Dreadlish> no
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ale iirc moj 17 cali mial tyle samo
<Kwpolska> i piksele wygladaly po ludzku
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, jak to stary facet jest to mu powiedz, że z SLD jesteś.
<lamik_> join #ubuntu-pl
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: to chyba do skrzypa raczej
<Kwpolska> lamik_: jestes tutaj
<Dreadlish> lamik_: jesteś tu
<Kwpolska> lamik_: i zjadles /
<ntat> naryfa, ten słownik nie obsługuje pl
<lamik_> wiem :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, wypoczynku mi trzeba.
<Mat_Matan> fail
<lamik_> Powiedzcie mi pewna rzecz :D
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: ja mam jutro wolne
<Dreadlish> a jacekowski w robocie
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, ja mam wolne od maja 2010
<naryfa> ntat: a znajesz jakis typowo polski na ubuntu?
<Mat_Matan> lamik_: jedno jabłko
<Kwpolska> mati75: pop quiz: jaka jest roznica pomiedzy vanish cap a metal cap w sm64 poza wygladem i oprawa muzyczna?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: skończył studia czy co?
<ntat> naryfa, ale Słownik w gnome korzysta chyba z internetu a nie z zainstalowanego słownika
<lamik_> 2 sprawy, 1. Nie dziala mi komenda xfce4-session... 2. Kiedys z deadlish i kilkoma osobami z forum wylanczalismy mi gdm i nie pamietam jak to zroblislismyh pamieta kto?
<Krasus> ktos wie jak zmienic w lubuntu na powersave z ondemand ?
<ntat> o ile się nie mylę
<tar-gz> Dreadlish, postanowiłem sobie rok przerwy zrobić. a Studia o października
<ntat> tam się dodaje serwery w ustawieniach jego
<tar-gz> Krasus, LXDE jest zue
<naryfa> ntat: ja mam angielski zainstalowany na 127.0.0.1 wiec korzysta z dysku
<Dreadlish> lamik_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ntat> naryfa, a jaki typ słownika Cię interesuje?
<naryfa> ntat: Słownik Języka Polskiego
<lamik_> Dreadlish, ale to nie działało? CZy jak?
<naryfa> ntat: tylko offline,
<Krasus> tar-gz moze i jest
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Krasus> ale testuje i nie wiem jak to zrobic
<lamik_> Bo potem jakos to inaczej zrobilismy, ja to wylaczylem bo ktosa tam kazal zmianic nazwe jakiegos pliku
<ntat> To nie znam
<ntat> Kiedyś miałem na 3CD SJP
<lamik_> A jak ine pamietam jakiego, a teraz ine chce mi sie uruchomic nic tylko startx, a tak to środowiska inne sie nie chcą :D, obstgawiam że to przez to i chce to uruchomic
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: pop quiz: jaka jest roznica pomiedzy vanish cap a metal cap w sm64 poza wygladem i oprawa muzyczna?
<ntat> ale to pod WIn był
<ntat> Zobacz może tu: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=54363
<naryfa> ntat: danke
<ntat> :)
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: Metal Cap był w Super Mario 64 na Nintendo 64, bardzo dobry stuff a vanisha nie widziasłem, pewnie coś do prania
<lamik_> To moze z innej strony, nie wie ktos jak mozna zresetowac mozejakos ustawienia gdm/
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: vanish cap tez jest z sm64, niebieskie pudla
<lamik_> Cos jak w windowsie ze wsadzam plyte i daje reinstaluj
<Kwpolska> lamik_: huh?
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: takiej czapki mario nie miał to nie porównam :P
<lamik_> Gdm, cos pozmienialem i sie nie wlancza przy starcie
<Kwpolska> lamik_: mozesz wywalic odpowiednie katalogi jak tylko gdm nie dziala, a jak nie dziala caly tryb graficzny to inaczej
<Kwpolska> lamik_: google
<lamik_> A nie pamietam co, chyba jakis plik zmienilem nazwe i juz.
<lamik_> Chodzi o to, ze jak wpisze jakies srodowisko graficzne w terminalu to wyskakuja mi bledy, nawt przyu gnome, a jak wpisze startx to sie gnome uruchomi
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: a gdzie vanish cap znalałeś
<lamik_> A to jakis glupi blad ktorego nie rozumiem ktory brzmi tak:
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: http://www.sca.ch/mario/marioswi.htm - niebieskie
<Kwpolska> lamik_: pastebin.com
<Mat_Matan> zaraz przyniosę N64 ze strychu to obczaję
<mati75> Kwpolska: żadna
<Mat_Matan> a to to
<lamik_> GTH-Warning, cannot open display
<dj_oko> GTK
<Mat_Matan> już dawno nie grałem
<Mat_Matan> to chyba niewidka była
<lamik_> Sorry gtk, ale to ine mam co wklejac na ta strone, bo to tyle bledu, jeszcze jest blad  xfce4-session:14258 na poczatk tej linijki :)
<Kwpolska> a yla
<dj_oko> ten błąd oznacza, że nie da ise połączyć z xserverem
<lamik_> Ok, ale jak wpisze startx to gnome sie odpala, jakies propozycje?
<Mat_Matan> ja sm64 na 100% nie przelazłem, wyrwało mnie z sm64 zelda w którą później kaiłem
<lamik_> A fluxbox tez sie uruchamia fluxbox-session?
<lamik_> Bo zainsalowalem i zobacze czy tez ma taki problem..
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: a co? n64 sobie zakupiłeś?
<lamik_> To jak tego fluxboxa uruchomic :D? fluxbox-session :D?
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: nie
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: emulator?
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: right
<Mat_Matan> eee to żadna satysfakcja
<czester> Ech
<czester> Nie chce mi się porządkować dysku
<czester> :S
<Kwpolska> czester: bleachbit
 * Mat_Matan chciałby zobaczyć miny swoich dzieci gdy kiedyś pokaże im kolekcje konsol
 * Dreadlish już sobie to wyobraża
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: miny czy dzieci?
<Dreadlish> miny
<Mat_Matan> no myślę, bo już pod pedo to podpadywało :P
<czester> Kwpolska: Nie no... To są seriale... Ale jest ich tyle i wszystko luzem w jednym katalogu, że nie chce się tego porządkować
<czester> A wystarczyło zapisywać przy ściąganiu w odpowiednim miejscu:(
<Dreadlish> nom
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: moja starsza kiedyś powiedziała niecenzuralne słowo kiedy powiedziałem jej z którego roku mam najstarszą konsolę :P
<Dreadlish> lol'f
<Dreadlish> lol'd*
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: Magnavox Odyssey za 100zł kupiony lata temu kiedy jeszcze resztki amigi były popularne
<Krasus> Dreadlish Ty masz xfce na netbook ?
<Mat_Matan> jakiś głąb ją sprzedał a teraz taka ponad 1k stoi :D
<Dreadlish> Krasus: miałem
<Krasus> i ?
<Krasus> w skali 1/10
<Dreadlish> w skali 1/10? 7
<Dreadlish> bo czasami okna się nie mieszczą
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie mam co robić :/
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: weź gredyt pod hipotkekę we frankach to będziesz miał zajęcie
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: o kurwa
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: nie o to mi chodzi
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: z?
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: magnavox
<tar-gz> akcja agitacja! Napiszcie kto jakiego distro używa
<Kwpolska> odyssey
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: po kurwa, jeszcze rok i będzie miał 40 lat :P
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ARCH LINUX http://kwpolska.co.cc/posts/linux/2011/:moth/06/arch-linux-the-best-distro-ever
<Mat_Matan> *no kurwa
<Kwpolska> KURWA!
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: arch linux, debian, gentoo
<tar-gz> Kwpolska, czemu niby arch najlepszy jest?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: http://kwpolska.co.cc/posts/linux/2011/01/06/arch-linux-the-best-distro-ever/
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: post na emo blogasku
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: 7 dystrybucji w 3 lata, i na tej podstawie stwierdzasz, że arch jest najlepszy? ;)
<Dreadlish> mało
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: ta
<czester> LOL
 * Czolgista Last.fm azek - Foreign Melody
<czester> Najlepszym unixem jest Mac OS X
<czester> :D
<mati75> Kwpolska: brawo
<czester> Pozdro ;-P
<Mat_Matan> PS Linux [PS2], Linux Yellow Dog [PS3], NGC Linux [NGC/Wii], DSLinux [NDSiXL]
<Dreadlish> ja tak po 2 latach użytkowania różnych ( łącznie 15 ) dystrybucji wytypowałem te 2
<mati75> oj
<tar-gz> kklimonda, ja w ciągu 2 miesięcy miałem z 12
<Mat_Matan> ja mam więcej distr na konsolach niż na desktopie :P
<mati75> kklimonda: brawo
<kklimonda> tar-gz: no i jaki sens?
<Czolgista> czester: a dla mnie na server FreeBSD a na blaszaka Gentoo :>
<tar-gz> kklimonda, wróciłem do debiana
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: wiesz, ze zlamali PS3?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: dawno ;d
<mati75> tar-gz: ja w ciągu 6 lat miałem 4
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie dasz rady sobie zdania o żadnej wyrobić przez ten czas
<czester> lol
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: już dawno
<Tyczek> Cygwin na łindołsie i nic więcej nie trzeba. :>
 * czester miał na poważne 3 dystrybucje - w 8 lat.
<czester> Przynajmniej wiedziałem co i jak się tam robiło
<czester> Cieniasy
<Dreadlish> lool
<Mat_Matan> i nawet sony polska mi kasę oddało [kawałek] za to że po update już niby lin nie można było stawiać
<mati75> Czolgista: fajnie się kompiluje x'y na celeronie 400
<tar-gz> mati75, prócz minta debian i pewnie ubu co jeszcze?
<czester> Zacząłem od Slackware.
<Czolgista> eh, a ja 30 w ciągu 4 lat
<Dreadlish> mati75: fajniej sie kompiluje oo na 500mhz ...
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: lolwut
<mati75> Dreadlish: to też
<czester> Ilość = jakość? Jasne.
<czester> :D
<Czolgista> mati75: ja stawiałem na p3 1,3 HGz
<Czolgista> *Ghz
<tar-gz> Czolgista, ja miałem wszystkie wieksze projekty przez ostatnie 8 lat
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: downgrade i jazda:P a kasa w kieszeń
<Dreadlish> ja kiedyś stawiałem gentoo na 650mhz
<Dreadlish> i uznałem że nawet szybko kompiluje
<mati75> tar-gz: knoppix, slackware, debian, ubuntu
<Dreadlish> do czasu aż nie zrobiłem tego na 2x2ghz
<mati75> minta na codzień nie używam
<czester> A ja nic nie kompiluję ;-P
<Czolgista> czester: a macporty? ;x
<czester> Czolgista: Po chuj?;-P
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: my też nie, za to za 1/10 ceny twojego maca mamy PC hłehłehłe
<Dreadlish> hehehehe
<Dreadlish> pc > mac
<czester> Mat_Matan: Za 500zł PC? To musi być złom :D
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: uroki mieszkania w polsce
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: spoko mac
<Czolgista> czester: natywne irssi dla osx :D
<tar-gz> mati75, Slack jest fajny ale zbyt dużo trzeba z palca instalowac.
<czester> Czolgista: Wolę na screenie na serwerze.
<mati75> czester: e
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Czolgista> czester: eh, wiesz jakoe są drogie serwery jabłuszkowe do wynajęcia?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> szkoda że pokraka nie ma
<Mat_Matan> Kwpolska: no niestety, u nas nawet nie ma co dobrych gier/konsol szukać, 90% wszystkich moich konsol kupiłem za grabanicą, tak samo i gry
<mati75> czester: http://allegro.pl/dell-gx620-3-2-1024-80-z-windows-xp-pro-6-m-cy-gw-i1393230441.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2d49zsl> (at allegro.pl)
<czester> LOL
<mati75> mam 8 takich
<czester> To jakiś przenośny grzejnik?:D
<czester> Pentium 4 3,2?:D
<mati75> nie bardzo się grzeje
<czester> To się grzeje w stresie do 100C?;-P
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ThinkPad > reszta laptopo podobnych
<mati75> nie boxowy wentylator
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan++;
<czester> Moc... 275W
<mati75> Mat_Matan: hp też fajnie chodza
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: moj ojciec ma thinkpada od kilku lat. dopiero teraz musi oddac do serwisu. powod: nie chce sie zamknac.
<mati75> tylko te powyżej 6k
<czester> Mój 13" laptop jest szybszy od tego a ma zasilacz 60W ;-P
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ta zwłaszcza pavilony rozpadające się w rękach
<mati75> Mat_Matan: te na amd to jajka można na nich smażyć
<Mat_Matan> mati75: hp kiedyś były dobre, teraz to tylko kupa w pudełku
<kklimonda> thinkpad, nie thinkpad - wszystko zalezy i tak od szczescia ;)
<kklimonda> ja mam dwa thinkpady - stary działa od zakupu, nowy w serwisie był 3 czy 4 razy
<Biszkopcik> bawil sie ktos ubuntu server?
<Mat_Matan> thonkpad jak ford t, dostępność koloru każdego byle czarny
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: ja się nie bawiłem ale używam
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: jak sie spisuje ?
<czester> Jak używa to chyba dobrze
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: jakiego masz TP {nowy}
<czester> kklimonda się bawi czymś innym ;-P
<Kwpolska> Biszkopcik: ubuntu + server = fail. debian to dobre distro serwerowe
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: normalnie
 * Mat_Matan planuje kupić TP 510j
<Kwpolska> ubuntu = fail; ubuntu + server = epic fail*
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: nie słuchaj Kwpolska, on tu tylko siedzi by trolować
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: zresztą chwila, ja cię ostrzegałem, że za trola polecisz w końcu
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: T61 z kartą nvidii
<tar-gz> Biszkopcik, jak chcesz na ubu serwer stawiać to LTS weź
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: dziwne, brat kupił takiego chyba od jakiegoś mechanika bo udupczony ale działał kilka lat bez problemów
<tar-gz> ;)
<Biszkopcik> :]
<czester> kklimonda: Za co?;-P
<winter> kklimonda: za co ten ban?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nvidia całą partę chipsetów spaprała
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: wszystkie g84 i g86 w laptopach to są bomby zegarowe
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: dla tego ja chcę brać TP tylko z ATI [AMD]
<bialy663> to nie ban
<winter> 20:22 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+b *!*Kwpolska@vps.rocik.net] by kklimonda
<kklimonda> czester, winter: nazbierało mu się przez ponad rok - za trolowanie
<bialy663> lol
<winter> ban jak nic
<bialy663> czemu ja tego nie widze
<winter> może masz ignora na takie
<Mat_Matan> bialy663: bo masz po wuju klienta i nie widzisz
<winter> niom
<winter> idę sobie kawkę zrobić
<Mat_Matan> winter: zrób i mi
<Mat_Matan> ale herbatę
<Mat_Matan> i najlepiej zieloną
<Mat_Matan> z miętą
<Mat_Matan> 5 łyżeczek słodzę
<termi> a co okres masz?
<termi> :D:D:D
<bialy663> no mam ignora na [20:24]    3 *: MODES -regexp -pattern (Rock*)
<bialy663> ale czemu tu zadzialalo
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja bym brał z intelem osobiście
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: toć ona na lin nie dizała
<Mat_Matan> ta GDM
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: działa jak może - mi do życia wiele nie potrzeba. A intel najchętniej wspiera linuksa. Inna sprawa, że wszystko ostatnio przepisują, i przez to ten cyrk.
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: co to gdm (w tym kontekście)?
<Mat_Matan> nu karty te ich graficzne
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ja nie będę w ciemno kupował lapka za 5k tylko po to zeby się okazało że mi grafika nie działa z lin
<Skrzyp> Uobry
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: kradzieju powitania, myslisz że tym słabym przedrostkiem zmaskujesz prawdziwe piękno mojego "bry"?! :D
<Skrzyp> Nie, ja wymyślam sam
<Skrzyp> Na podstawie tematów słów dobry, hej, siema, re, hello, elo
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no to w ciemno nie kupuj - zapytaj ludzi, którzy się znają ;)
 * kklimonda jak będzie kupował sprzęt następny to zanudzi ludzi na #ubuntu-x ;)
 * Mat_Matan opatentuje słowo "bry" i będzie zbierał kasę za każde "dobry" jak ten frajer od sssux booka
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: najlepsze co ziomek mi powiedział, zachciało mu się lapka na święta bo mu się piec zjepsuł a drugiego się pieca nie pyliło ukupic skoro na studia będzie ciskał, stardzy powiedzili mu że zptezentują mu
<Mat_Matan> i kupili mu za 1,4k subnetbooka 10,1" z Androkupą, jakąś Toshibę
<Mat_Matan> hahahahahahahahaha
<Mat_Matan> jaki to jest szjakt
<Czolgista> kklimonda: jak się czanel nazywał od testowego jebunta?
<Mat_Matan> ja nie rozumeim teraz ludzi którzy kupują te nie tanie [400zł to nie mało] chińskie netbooki z androkupą
<czester> Subnetbook?:D
<czester> WTF?:D
<czester> A wiecie jak groteskowo wygląda koleś rozmawiający przez Galaxy Tab jak przez komórkę?:D
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: nie wiesz co to jest czy źle napisałem
<Mat_Matan> google it
<Skrzyp> 460zł - jakiś średnio dobry laptop 'produkt polski' z biedry z jakimś osem z kde3
<Czolgista> czester: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnotebook
<kklimonda> Czolgista: #ubuntu+1
<Tyczek> czester: Ja też nie zaciekawie wyglądam rozmawiając przez spv m5000. :P
<Czolgista> kklimonda: dzięki :)
<Tyczek> Ale w sumie Ty to widziałeś. ;P
<czester> Tyczek: Widziałem ;-P
<czester> Czolgista: To mów, że netbook
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: nie znasz się i tyle
<czester> Galaxy tab to takie ni w pizdę ni w oko...
<czester> Ledwo się do kieszeni mieści
<czester> Ale trzeba mieć za duże spodnie
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: tak samo jak ipada
<czester> Ja iPada nie lubię.
<czester> Dla mnie jest bez sensu
<Mat_Matan> swoją drogą dobre w ipadzie tylko jest to że jest spory i da się na nim w miarę pracować
<czester> Pracowac to się da na komputerze z normalną klawiaturą
<Mat_Matan> lenovo ma fanjy pomysł z tabletem
<Mat_Matan> http://komorkomania.pl/2011/01/05/lenovo-lepad-tablet-i-laptop-w-jednym
<czester> Ja już uważałem, że HTC HD2 jest jebitnie duży i ceglasty.
<czester> A Tab to groteska :D
<Czolgista> czester: kołujesz klawierkę na BT parujesz z isPadł i po problemie
<czester> Czolgista: Ale to jest nieporęczne
<czester> To ja wolę laptop 13"
<Mat_Matan> asus ma produkować swoje tablety z wysuwanymi klawami
<Mat_Matan> jak N900
<czester> Jedna bryła, a nie milion gadżetów
<Czolgista> czester: klawierka 6x4 cm?
<Skrzyp> Oni mają specjalną klawiaturę do ajPaduff na macusb
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: tyle że to nie laptop tylko netbook
<czester> Czolgista: He? Mówimy o wygodnym pisaniu?
<Czolgista> czester: yep
<czester> To chyba masz dłonie jak 10-latka
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: jak N900 czy jak N97
<Mat_Matan> laptop od 14" się zaczyna
<czester> Jak Ci się na netbooku dobrze pisze.
<jacekowski> ja mam ta mak klawiaturke
<jacekowski> uzywam jej z telefonem
<jacekowski> i czasem mam wrazenie ze ta mala telefonowa jest wygodniejsza
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: jak n900
<jacekowski> tylko nie wszystkie guziki ma
<czester> Oooo
<czester> N900 też jest zabawne
<czester> Padłem na glebę ze śmiechu jak mi pokazali w nokii jak tam się zoom robi :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ctrl+? :)
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> klawisze ma na gorze
<Skrzyp> :)
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: tyle ze w n990 jest linux, ja na bratowej nokii n900 odpalałem normalne .deb appy
<czester> Super
<Dreadlish> windows ma fsck?
<czester> Żeby zrobić zoom zakręć wirek w prawo
<czester> :D
<jacekowski> czester: nie prawda
<jacekowski> czester: zeby zrobic zoom trzeba nacisnac sprzetowy klawisz na telefonie
<jacekowski> wirek sie robi w htc
<Czolgista> Dreadlish: M$ ma chkdsk
<czester> Sam mam smartphone'a
<Dreadlish> Czolgista: acha, bo pokazało mi sie coś takiego co przypominało fsck ale nim nie było
<Skrzyp> Czyli taki mały syf
<czester> Ale ja z niego głównie dzwonię
<czester> :D
<Skrzyp> Mój brat ma na htc touch pro xdandroida bootowanego haretem spod wm :)
<Tyczek> Bo to się traktuje jako zabawkę do czasu. Potem się nudzi. :P
<Mat_Matan> Smartphone się nie kupuje jako zabawkę tylko narzędzie
<jacekowski> czester: http://www.toptenreviews.com/i/rev/scrn/large/49824-nokia-n9002.jpg
<Tyczek> Chyba do rzucania o ścianę.
<czester> Ja swoim telefonem stroję gitarę, biegam z nim, gram w czasie jazdy do pracy
<czester> ;-P
<jacekowski> czester: jak popatrzysz, na tej dolnej czesci
<jacekowski> czester: tam od lewej patrzac, masz okienko od podczerwieni, klawisz do aparatu, klawisz do wlaczania, klawisze to zoomu/glosnosci
<czester> Poza tym robi też za modem
<Mat_Matan> mi nokia E63 zastępowała brak komputera, pracę nawet na niej pisałem, 2 prezentacje, był irc, gg/xmpp/ net/ putty, emulatory, flash, czego chcieć więcej
<jacekowski> czester: a n900 robi za modem/AP/pendraka/podreczny sprzet do hakowania wifi
<jacekowski> i potrafi stroic gitare
<jacekowski> i grac w gry
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: hackowania PS3
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: to tez
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: ma USBOTG
<Mat_Matan> więc podłączyć coś na usb też nie problem
<jacekowski> ost nie ma
<jacekowski> otg* nie ma
<jacekowski> ma normalnego hosta
<Mat_Matan> huh?
<czester> No. A W Twoich żyłach płynie rocket fuel.
<czester> ;-P
<Mat_Matan> no
<Skrzyp> A xorgi są? :)
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: sa
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: host a otg to inna sprawa
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: i know
<Dreadlish> czester: o co w ogóle chodiz z tym rocket fuel?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: hardkorowy koksu
<Mat_Matan> na yt zobacz
<czester> :D
<Czolgista> jestem ciekaw czy gen2 jest na n900
<Dreadlish> ok
<jacekowski> jest
<czester> Nie ma lipy.
<Skrzyp> Na endziewięcset jest arch
<Mat_Matan> Czolgista: arch mobile, ubuntu mobile, wm, android
<Skrzyp> Archmobile
<czester> Serio
<Mat_Matan> n900 służy wszystkim za sprzęt developerski bo można inne systemy bootować
<czester> Na takie urządzenie android
<Skrzyp> Tylko jak się z takiego dzwoni? :)
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: normalnie
<czester> Kompilujesz i dzwonisz ;-P
<Skrzyp> Multiboot jest? :)
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: jest
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: chyba u ciebie w ipodzie
<Skrzyp> Ale nie kumam, jak dzwonić i smsować z konsoli?
<czester> lol
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: dbusem
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: ale mozna z gui
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: boś głąb i nie wiesz co to za maszyna
<czester> Mat_Matan: trafiaj w tab lepiej, to po pierwsze. Po drugie - u mnie w iPodzie nic nie muszę robić, wszystko jest gotowe i działa jak należy ;-P
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=42
<Skrzyp> A usługi typu stan konta albo przekierowanie rozmów? :)
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: tez sa
<czester> Skrzyp: Napisz sobie sam. W końcu to open source ;-P
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=116
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: chrome na n900
<Mat_Matan> czester: nie ma to jak sarkazm, na n900 też nie ma kompilaci
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: jest kompilator i wszystko
<Skrzyp> Na komórce nie zobaczę
<Mat_Matan> no chyba zę chcesz sobie jakiegoś source np warzone2k odpalić
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: i opera http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=120
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: gry z palma pre tez sie da odpalic
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: wiem
<Mat_Matan> WebOS 2.0
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: tak sie dzwoni http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1045
<Skrzyp> Heh
<czester> I tak z Nokii przeskakujemy na Palm?
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: nie, odpala bo umi
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: guzikiem po lewej na gorze mozna sobie ew. zmienic czym ma dzwonic gsm/sip/skype/jabber i pare innych
<Skrzyp> Jacekowski, jestem na komórce!
<Skrzyp> Nie zobaczę
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: ja na mojej bym zobaczyl
<Skrzyp> Ale ja mam złoma nokia 52oo
<jacekowski> czester: http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1057
<Skrzyp> Więc wiesz
<jacekowski> czester: a czy iphone to potrafi
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: na nokii nie masz opery? skyfire rozumiem padło dla europy ale ja mam na telefonie 5 przeglądarek do wyboru
<Skrzyp> Po ile n900 tanio chodzi?
<czester> LOL
<czester> To nawet ja mam skyfire ;-P
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: 1500zł
<Skrzyp> Ja mam operę5 i bolta
<czester> Opera jest do pizdy
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: bo masz zarejstrowany na usa
<jacekowski> czester: lepsza od safari
<czester> Mat_Matan: Nie. jest dostępny w Polsce skyfire normalnie
<Mat_Matan> skyfire dla wm i symbiana wyłaczyli dla europy
<Skrzyp> A na żabę?
<czester> Mat_Matan: Przynajmniej na iPhone'a
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: bo masz iKupe, androkupę też wspierają
<jacekowski> co to jest to skyfire?
<Mat_Matan> badakupa to nie wiem po co zrobili
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: taki pseudo fenneck
<jacekowski> hmmm
<Skrzyp> Żeby bardziej śmierdziało :)
<Mat_Matan> lol, jak to wygląda :D
<Skrzyp> Jak rom samsunga
<czester> Opera est ciulowa bo puszcza wszystko prez swój serwer
<jacekowski> nie na n900
<jacekowski> na n900 mozna wybrac
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: wiesz że samsung nowy własny system operacyjny robi?
<Skrzyp> Bada
<czester> Nie po to mam HSDPA żeby się bawić w jakieś proxy psujące strony ;-P
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: ++ [za opere]
<czester> Kurwa, naucz się tabować
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: nie LiMo
<Skrzyp> Oo
<Skrzyp> Nawet facebook chce zrobić mobilny system
<Mat_Matan> oni teraz mają mieć 2 własne, dawać dupska dla androkupy i Winshitphone7
<Mat_Matan> teraz będzie sajgon z systemami mobilnymi
<Skrzyp> Oo
<Mat_Matan> MeeGo się zapowiada ładnie, jak zrobią tak dobrze a nawet lepiej jak Maemo to nie ma uja we wsi
<Mat_Matan> wp7 zgaśnie za 2 lata bo nikt nie będzie tego kupował
<Skrzyp> Najlepszym systemem mobilnym imho jest s40v3. :)
<Mat_Matan> s60 już teraz umiera ale S^3 go zastąpi [zupełnie inny system]
<Mat_Matan> s40 już nie jest wspierany :P
<Skrzyp> Ale ja mówię o tym romie nokii
<Mat_Matan> no toć mówię
<Mat_Matan> nokia nie wydaje nowych maszyn z tym softem
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: S^3 to nie jest zupelnie inny system
 * Mat_Matan czeka na talbet/smartphone od nokii lub ewentualnie intela/innego producenta
<czester> Nokia?
<czester> hahahahahahaha
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: nokia n900 to tablet
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: użytkowo tak
<czester> Nokia jeszcze ze 2 lata będzie gonić konkurencję
<Mat_Matan> to interet tablet
<Mat_Matan> trochę za mały
<czester> Samsung sobie lepiej radzi od nokii teraz ;-P
<Skrzyp> Lol
<jacekowski> czester: ekhm, jaka konkurencje
 * Skrzyp już nie ogarnia branży mobile
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: idź schowaj się, apple fanboy
<czester> Nie nie
<czester> Mówię obiektywnie
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: kurwa
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: tak tak
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: czemu piszesz do czesmira
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: a nie czestera?
<Mat_Matan> hmmm...
<czester> I mogę też powtórzyć opinie chłopaków z salonu nokii
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: od pol godziny
<Skrzyp> Dawniej najlepszą była nokia 3x10 series i nie było uja we wsi
<Mat_Matan> tabfail... :/
<Mat_Matan> nawet nie zauważyłem
<czester> Nokia od 2 lat nie potrafi zrobić przyjaznego userowi smartphone'a
<Mat_Matan> damn you xchat
<czester> Dotykowego wyświetlacza jeszcze żadnego nie mieli dobrego
<jacekowski> czester: hmm, chlopacy z salonu nokii ci powiedzieli ze sie wirkiem zooma robi
<jacekowski> czester: co jest gowno prawda
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: za to apple w iphone jako pierwsi takiego użyli :P
<jacekowski> czester: jak nie zrobili zadnego dobrego wyswietlacza?
<Mat_Matan> no i tablety jako takie też pierwsi zrobili
<czester> Akurat tutaj ironia nie pasuje. Bo jeśli chodzi o dotyk - iPhone ma ten ekran zajebisty
<jacekowski> czester: na palec
<Mat_Matan> ale fajną analogię zauważyłem, ipone rośnie a mac maleje
<jacekowski> czester: i tylko na palec
<czester> Nokia właściwie to nie dogoniła pod tym względem iPhone'a 2G
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOO1Z4u2Aq4
<Mat_Matan> czesmir: za to ty nie możesz rysika sobie mieć
<jacekowski> czester: nacisnij sobie konkretny jeden pixel, w iphonie
<Mat_Matan> kiełbasą po ekranie musisz jeździć
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: a ty dalej piszesz do czesmira
<czester> Mat_Matan: Nie po to telefon jest dotykowy, żebym musiał rysik targać, gówno, które najprędzej bym zgubił
<Skrzyp> Z tabletów chciałbym mieć tylko ipada do szkoły jako zeszyt
<Mat_Matan> KKKKUUUUUURRRRRR
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: nie chciałbyś
<jacekowski> czester: mozna bez rysika
<jacekowski> czester: masz opcje
<jacekowski> czester: a rysik jest razem w telefonie
<czester> Moim applowskim zdaniem ipad to porażka
<czester> Chociaż sprzedaż wskazuje inaczej
<Skrzyp> Mat - z real klawiatura chciałbym
<shpaq> jest trendy
<shpaq> i tyle
<czester> shpaq: Ale rok nam premiera iPada uratowała
 * Mat_Matan zwija, Wii po update, wracam grać w The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess
<Skrzyp> A ajpad 2?
<czester> shpaq: Sprzedawały się lepiej niż komputery
<bialy663> ja nie rozumiem idei tabletpc
<jacekowski> czester: nie gadaj na temat ekranow dotykowych, bo porownujesz traktor z ciezarowka
<shpaq> czester: wht not, skoro jobs potrafi ludziom to sprzedać
<jacekowski> czester: oba dzialaja zupelnie inaczej, oba maja inne zastosowania
<shpaq> to znaczy, że zasłużyli na to co mają
<czester> E, to działa fajnie
<czester> ale jak dla mnie to ipad jest idealny na kibel
<shpaq> tia, jak gejfon
<shpaq> c'mon, jestem wyjątkowo niezadowolonym użytkownikiem
<czester> shpaq: Akurat iPhone'a mam i nie narzekam
<czester> Właściwie to jestem bardzo zadowolony
<shpaq> chociaż tyle dobrze, że pierwszego i drugiego stycznia nie musiałem rano wstać
 * czester ma budzik w głowie
<shpaq> smsy akurat pisze się dobrze, to mu trzeba przyznać - chociaż nie piszę smsów
<czester> shpaq: Ja gitarę nim stroję ;-P
<bialy663> na htcekach sie pisze lepiej
<jacekowski> czester: a ja gitare nokia moglbym stroic
<shpaq> czester: to akurat umiem ze słuchu
<czester> shpaq: No ja nie ;-P
<shpaq> czester: muzyczkę też daje radę
<shpaq> cała reszta - cóż
<czester> Dzwoni? Dzwoni.
<bialy663> telefony marki bosh też dzwonią
<shpaq> dzwoni
<shpaq> gejfon to raczej smartfon
<bialy663> jeśli nie widać różnicy po co przepłacać
<shpaq> tylko koledzy się teraz ze mnie śmieją
<shpaq> ;|
<czester> E tam
<shpaq> wcale nie takie etam ;)
<shpaq> ileż można
<Tyczek> Naucz się asertywności.
<shpaq> lol
<czester> shpaq: Serio, mi w nim wszystko odpowiada ;-)
<shpaq> mnie średnio
<czester> Bateria mogłaby trzymać dłużej ale żaden smartphone tyle nie trzyma
<shpaq> nie mogę z tym właściwie nic zrobić bez itunes
<shpaq> które działa win/mac only
<shpaq> i jest przechujowe
<czester> Eeeeeeeee
<shpaq> żeby wrzucić custom dzwonek to trzeba się naprawdę nieźle napierdzielić
<czester> Na wszystko jest program ;-P
<shpaq> dalej - jeśli zsynchronizuję z jednym itunes
<czester> Nie umiesz i tyle ;-P
<shpaq> to przy podłączeniu do innego wszystko wywali
<jacekowski> czester: czy moge z iphone pojsc do kumpla, i sobie wrzucic po prostu troche muzyki
<jacekowski> czester: nie moge
<czester> A z iloma komputerami chcesz synchronizować
<shpaq> it's a feature, not a bug
<jacekowski> z jednym
<shpaq> czester: no przynajmniej z czterema
<czester> Nie wiem jak to robisz, ja nigdy nie wpadłem na pomysł, żeby u kogoś synchronizować
<jacekowski> no wlasnie ja nie chce synchronizowac
<jacekowski> jestem u kumpla slysze jakies ladne mp3
<jacekowski> i chce sobie skopiowac na telefon od razu
<jacekowski> jako ze nokia uzywa standardowego micro usb
<jacekowski> kabalek nie jest problemem
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWTDR6ztcnQ&feature=related
<termi> kto to lubi reka do gory :)
<jacekowski> i wrzucam
<jacekowski> iphone musze synchronizowac i w ogole
<shpaq> tia, dlatego noszę ze sobą mmc
<bialy663> reka do dolu
<czester> Nie znam tego
<czester> A tego murzyńskiego geja skąd wzięli...
<bialy663> z afryki
<shpaq> damn, znowu się upijam
<shpaq> ;/
<czester> Żałosne
<error_001> madonna oooo   yes
<czester> Chlać w domu przy ircu
<shpaq> trochę
<czester> :-P
<shpaq> czester: czekam, aż żona dziecko uśpi
<czester> Aha
<czester> W chuj z tą Madonną
<shpaq> czester: picie w ogóle jest żałosne
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ4RsIw4Cg4
<jacekowski> madonna swoje lata swietnosci juz miala
<czester> Koncert nie dla chorych na epilepsję ;-P
<jacekowski> czester: to ktore portland jest?
<jacekowski> portland, dorset, uk
<jacekowski> czy portland,usa
<czester> od 48 sekundy dla niecierpliwych ;-P
<winter> nin
<termi> a mnie sie te wejscie podobalo :)
<termi> do 48 sek pozniej tez jest dobr e:)
<czester> :D
<shpaq> reznor się zna na rzeczy
<czester> termi: Fajnie im wyszło to wejście i włączenie światła
<winter> coś wolno u mnie idzie
<termi> :)
<error_001> jak gaśnie światło to moja stara  też fajnie wchodzi...
<shpaq> cóż, prodigy robi lepsze rzeczy ze światłem
<czester> Skąd się takie zjeby biorą... ;-)
<error_001> tak czytam i też się nad tym zastanawiam
<termi> czester jak tak patrze to sie zastanawiam czy oni sa na tej scenie czy to jakies videoo przekaz :)
<termi> dobrze to wyglada
<termi> :)
<czester> :-)
<termi> czester: to pewnie tez znasz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpuu_xODUpo
<shpaq> chyba jednak gejfon mi się spsuł
<shpaq> przez ostatnie 2h biernego leżenia
<shpaq> ze 100% baterii zszedł do 66%
<winter> kup nowego
<czester> termi: Nie.
<termi> :) to juz znasz :)
<czester> termi: Tej płyty nie mam
<winter> termi: stary hicior, ja znam
<winter> mam dyskografię we flacu
<ntat> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/24311/Teledysk_adekwatny_do_muzyki
<ntat> to jest klasyka
<ntat> :0
<czester> winter: Ja kupiłem 2 płyty w empiku, 34zł za obie razem ;-P
<winter> no widzisz
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTFwQP86BRs
<czester> To jest spoko ;-)
<winter> czester: kiedyś to na vivie i mtv też ostro puszczali
<czester> Ja mam chyba tylko 2 płyty wydane po 2000 roku
<winter> oni to tych płyt wydali od groma, no i mają u mnie wielkiego plusa za quake 1
<czester> A nie
<czester> 3 płyty
<winter> całą muzykę do q1 skomponowali a reznor beł jednym z designerów graficznych gry
<czester> The White Stripes - Elephant, Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos i Roisin Murphy - Overpowered
<winter> ogólnie fajnie wyszło
<czester> Fajna opcja
<czester> Za 100zł można kupić 4 oryginalne płytki z amazon.co.uk
<czester> Trzeba tylko zebrać towaru za 25 funtów i wysyłają do Polski za darmo
<winter> najpierw trzeba mieć wolne 100zł
<czester> No ja raz w miesiącu mogę tyle wydać na płyty
<winter> może jutro porzyczę coś kasy od kuzyna z belgii, to się żałośnie porobię przed irc w domu
<winter> :-D
<termi> :)
<winter> ja tak lubię, no co
<czester> To jest żenujące
<czester> Pożyczać kasę, żeby się najebać
<czester> I żenujące, żeby najebać się przed kompem
 * winter tak lubi
<winter> ale pijam tylko browary
<winter> nic mocniejszego
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ping
<winter> czester: zainstaluj archa, będziemy razem chakowali
<czester> Po co?
<winter> for teh lulz
<czester> Przestało mnie to bawić jakieś 3 lata temu ;-P
<Galahad> hmmm
<nasti> Witam
<winter> a witaj
<bialy663> Witaj
<nasti> ojej, a byłem pewien że wszystkie kanały są już dawno wyludnione
<winter> freenode rośnie
<bialy663> toż jeszcze wcześnie
<winter> a, że tylko dizisiaj
<nasti> nie, ogólnie
<nasti> raczej ciężko znaleźć coś z żywymi istotami
<winter> freenode rośnie, inne sieci się kurczą
<winter> tak słyszałem..
<nasti> qnet nie powiedziałbym
<nasti> ciężki dzień dzisiaj
<Galahad> to sie zmieni jak zaczną windowsa rozdawać za darmo :F
<Galahad> zielona wyspa
<Galahad> taak bo jutro robota :(
<Galahad> ja nie chceeee!
<Galahad> błagam !!!
<Galahad> ^^
<nasti> ja przynajmniej się wyśpię, ale współczuję
<Czolgista> Galahad: screen python urlop.py 1d
<nasti> łindołs to totalny bul szit
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFeD3qGVsrM a to widzieliście?
<winter> ciekawe czy to się przyjmie
<winter> kurde wszystko przez przeglądarkę w chmurze
<Galahad> [screen is terminating] :(
<nasti> marny ten os
<Galahad> niech to slack ....
<nasti> gala, gdzie pracujesz?
<Galahad> jestem busiarzem
<Galahad> :D
<nasti> haha
<Galahad> no powaga woze towar busem
<nasti> czemu tak małe perspektywy?
<Galahad> co poradzić takie życie
<termi> nasti dlazcego takie male prerspektywy
<termi> jak ktos w sklepie sprzata albo pracuje to tez powiesz male perspektywy?
<nasti> na?
<Galahad> ale probuje sie pytona nauczyc to mozę za 2 lata zmienei prace ^^
<termi> kazda praca
<termi> jet dobra i wazna :)
<Galahad> hmmm....
<nasti> no tak, tak, myślałem że tak słabo mierzy
<nasti> gala z czego się uczysz?
<Galahad> mam troche materiałów ..teraz z zanurkuj w pythonie ^^
<Galahad> ale amm też wprowadzenie do pythona o reillyego
<Galahad> mam* ...
<nasti> uczyłem się jakieś 2 lata temu
<nasti> ale już nie pamiętam z czego
<Galahad> nasti, i nauczyłeś się ?
<nasti> nie, potem przesiadka na C++ i PHP
<Galahad> troche tez django i wxpythona (sporadycznie)
<nasti> mam problem ze słomianym zapałem ostatnimi czasy
<Galahad> nie wiem co mi do łba strzeliło ale jakiś taki mam wewnetrzny mus zeby opanowac pythona :f
<nasti> a piszesz w czymś jeszcze?
<Galahad> jestem jakiś szalony
<nasti> python raczej mało przydatny, dobry na początek
<jacekowski> C sie pisze
<Galahad> nie nie mam czasu :( myśle troche podszkolić się gdy przyjdzie zas na dopisywanie w pythonie jakiś szybkich rozwiazań
<nasti> u mnie ostatnio ciężko zabrać się za coś od początku do końca
<Galahad> no tak być może ..zobaczymy
<Galahad> nasti, a ty gdzie pracujesz ?
<nasti> w domu ;-)
<Galahad> jesteś paniom domu ? ^^
<nasti> gospodynia ;'d
<Galahad> no tak to logiczne teraz jest tak weile agd z linuksem :D
<nasti> ;-)
<nasti> http://aukcje.wosp.org.pl/show_item.php?item=447285
<DaZ> i sie rzucili
<ntat> mierne to. Powinni ich pozwać, za wykorzystywanie wizerunku
<ntat> bez zgody
<termi> haha na tvp 2 mis leci :D:D
<Galahad> hehhehe fajna licytacja ...dobrze ze che zostać programistą a nie informatykiem :D
<nasti> programista i informatyk ma taki sam wizerunek w oczach wielu osób, programista nawet czas gorszy
<nasti> czasem*
<Galahad> hehehe http://zajebistajestem.blox.pl/resource/informatycy2.jpg
<termi> bo dla wielu inforamtyk a programita to jedna i ta sama osoba
<termi> :)
<nasti> no własnie tak
<nasti> hahaha
<termi> tak samo jak dla wielu pozyczka a kredyt to to samo
<nasti> jak dobrze być grafikiem
<Galahad> programiści są bardziej humanitarni hehehhe
<Galahad> :D
<nasti> i te browary ;'d
<Galahad> wkońcu ludzie naucza sie dzeilić profesje i wtedy wam grafikom tez sie dostanie
<Galahad> bo to do diaska orgianł jest :D
<Galahad> spytajcie wintera
<nasti> bo tak naprawdę to szefowie rosyjskiej mafii
<termi> oo kamyk z jeleniej gory przywizolem :)
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> jesteś jak fafik
<bialy663> sprzedaj na wospowych aukcjach
<termi> hehe to z filmu
<termi> :)
<Galahad> ^^
<termi> te polskie filmy z komun sa the best
<termi> :)
<Galahad> http://archiwumallegro.pl/fafik_robot_pluszowy_16_cm_z_filmu_planeta_51-962958847.html hehehhehhee
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y7uqn5> (at archiwumallegro.pl)
<Galahad> co wyrośnie z tych naszych dzieci hehehe
<termi> :)
<Galahad>  ....to mogli być matematycy ^^ paru znam to podobni dość ":D
<Galahad> http://www.notatek.pl/images/groups/13/tpoxzcpqaqxvlskcasucwuuyaqkpgninvsvwjihmcumjpqdengjzoeysvcnp.jpg hehehheh
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2v5yutt> (at www.notatek.pl)
<Galahad> ja najcześciej wierzba i lotos hehehhehe
<Galahad> http://trendz.pl/files/imagecache/new_295_230/files/8679Informatykprawdziwyk.jpg aaa musze wiedzieć na co sei pisze :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/39x3k9j> (at trendz.pl)
<Galahad> informatyk typu szczupły niedbaluch :D ...
<Galahad> ok spadam fajnei z wami siedzieć ...ale najbardziej szaleni to są linuksowcy ;D
<termi> http://facet.wp.pl/kat,1007819,wid,13008877,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1b8df&_ticrsn=3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vhuo2l> (at facet.wp.pl)
<El_pieto> Cześć
<El_pieto> chcialbym przuozdobic moj pulpit ubuntu w cos ladnedo i zarazem uzytecznego. co polecacie?
<winter> conky
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<termi> `baba
<termi> eee nie działa
<termi> ;)
<El_pieto> a jak skonfigurowac to conky
<El_pieto> bo wywalilo mi czarny prostakat i ani tego przesunac ani nic
<Galahad> conky = przyozdobić ? :D
<Skrzyp> Brydodzien
<winter> El_pieto: poszukaj sobie gotowych configów w necie i zmodyfikuj jakiś, na stronie conky'ego mnasz poza tym kompletną dokumentację
<El_pieto> dzieki
<Skrzyp> Ja swojego ręcznie pisałem - proste, a uznałem, że nie będę okradał kogoś z ciężkiej pracy
<El_pieto> moja wiedza informatyczna nie ejst za duza, ale moze sam cos tez wypoce
<winter> okradał? przecierz po to udostępniają żeby się podzielić
<Skrzyp> El_pieto: man conky, jak wiesz jak wygląda tak konfig to sobie poradzisz
<Skrzyp> Ja zrobiłem mix - conky ma tylko małe numerki i duży zegar, a monitor zużycia to ringsensors ze screenleta
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> http://www.osnews.com/story/24210/Microsoft_Announces_Windows_NT_Office_for_ARM czytaliscie :)?
<El_pieto> hmm... czy na tym kanale są głupie pytania?
<szymon_g> czyli nie jakichs mobile/CE, tylko NT
<Skrzyp> Taj
<szymon_g> El_pieto: nie ma glupich pytan.
<szymon_g> a czekaj: sa
<szymon_g> ;)
<Skrzyp> Nie ma głupich pytań, są tylko głupie odpowiedzi
<El_pieto> no to pytam poki sa zyczliwi ludzie;) konfiguracja conky powinna znajdować się w? home/[user]/.conky albo co co brzmi podobnie tak?
<Skrzyp> ~/.conkyrc
<Mat_Matan> El_pieto: tam gdzie conky sobie każe
<Skrzyp> Możesz nawet zrobić 10 konfigów i sobie wskazywać
<El_pieto> takie buty...
<El_pieto> no to ładnie
<winter> 5,40
<Skrzyp> Winter, nie udawaj godnych pożałowania tekstów torrentowa
<Skrzyp> To hańbi
<winter> Skrzyp: nie pierdol
 * winter slaps Skrzyp 
<El_pieto> kluturka
<winter> gówniarz
<szymon_g> panowie, cicho, bo op przyjdzie i pozamiata ;)
<Skrzyp> Winter, wy/napierdalaj, zależy pod którą akcją się podpisać
<winter> ignora dam gównażerii
<Skrzyp> SzanSerf? Śpi, dziad.
<winter> `odrazu lepiej
<winter> jeszcze jest ten drugi
<Skrzyp> Heh, i żyli długo i (chyba) szczęśliwie
<winter> zdejmę jak podrosną i zmądrzeją
<winter> oby
<winter> po co się denerwować
<Skrzyp> To wtedy już winter dawno kline dostanie :)
<winter> w warunkach polowych to by z liścia dostał
<Skrzyp> W warunkach polowych to by mu ręka z zimna odpadła :)
<scyld> Hej, taki problem mam, zrobiłem aktualizację z 10.04 LTS do 10.10 i... coś się spierniczyło, bo po zalogowaniu gnome-sessings-daemon ciągle się restartuje... .xsession-errors rośnie tak 10MB na minutę, CPU na 100%. Jest na to jakieś lekarstwo?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Nie apdejtować nigdy
<Skrzyp> Tylko reinstall :)
<scyld> Błędy, które się cyklicznie w .xsession-errors pojawiają to: Openbox-Message: Menedżer okien jest już uruchomiony na ekranie 0 a potem : ** (gnome-settings-daemon:numer_pid): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<scyld> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:numer_pid): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<scyld> i tak w kółko
<Skrzyp> sudo dpkg reconfigure gnome*
<Skrzyp> Spróbuj
<winter> scyld: tymczasowo spróbuj innego środowiska graficznego może
<winter> wiem, że to może nie jest idealne rozwiązanie ale przynajmniej będzie się dało pracować
<scyld> mhm, zaraz spróbuje...
<winter> może xfce4-desktop albo kde-desktop
<Skrzyp> Xfce mniej zre
<Mat_Matan> kde ssie
<Skrzyp> I jest imho lepsze od tej cysterny kde
<Dreadlish> kde strasznie żre
<scyld> nom, na unity nie ma problemu
<winter> o wilku mowa
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie udało mi sie go nigdy uruchomić bez problemu
<Skrzyp> Mat_Matan++
<scyld> bo wcześniej to był zwykły gnome
<scyld> czy tam openbox
<Dreadlish> ja i tak jestem zwolennikiem starego dobrego gnoma
<Dreadlish> jak już gnome vs kde vs wszystko prócz wmów
<scyld> unity to jakaś porażka...
<Dreadlish> jak to naprawdę będzie taka porażka
<scyld> szczególnie na moim netbooku
<Dreadlish> to wtedy ktoś się spowrotem zabierze za stare kde 2.28
<Dreadlish> gnome*
<Skrzyp> XFCE > GNOME > Awesome > WM'y > no i gdzieś tam na końcu kde
<Dreadlish> WMy > Jakiekolwiek środowisko graficzne
<Mat_Matan> xfce = gnome
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish - ej, bez przesady, nie dyskryminuj tak
<winter> pierdolicie
<El_pieto> zalezy co i jak
<Dreadlish> mi tam zawsze lepiej robić na wmie
<Dreadlish> niż w de
<Skrzyp> Xfce = gnome-tiny-nosux
<Dreadlish> gdyby ktoś jeszcze zrobił takie xfce-minimal
<Dreadlish> to może bym to łyknął
<Skrzyp> Chyba ce, albo me
<El_pieto> np. dla usera ktory dajmy na to przesaida sie z win7 na linuxa to takie kde nowe jest mile dla oka
<El_pieto> i nie odstrasza
<winter> ale jest wolniejsze
<Skrzyp> OPENBOOOOOOX!!!
<El_pieto> ale ssie:P
<Mat_Matan> winter: "pierdolicie moją kobietę" zapomniałeś dokończyć
<Skrzyp> ...i awn
<winter> :-D
<winter> nie mam kobiety
<Mat_Matan> winter: to chłopka
<winter> też nie
<Dreadlish> OPENBOOOOX
<Mat_Matan> nie wiem w czym gustujesz
<Dreadlish> czysty  OPENBOOOOOX
<El_pieto> Skrzyp: Lubuntu?
<winter> Mat_Matan: w tobie :**~~
<Mat_Matan> czysta wódka!
<Skrzyp> Łubudubuntu
<Mat_Matan> winter: eee ale ja lubię ludzi ruchać więc odpadasz
<Dreadlish> Debian.
<szymon_g> zegnam
<Dreadlish> jedyny z debianowych, który lubie to debian
<Skrzyp> W zamrażalce :(
<Skrzyp> A sida mi się nie chce
<Skrzyp> Óbóndu rogz
<winter> czas pograć chyba
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: "zamrażalce" tylko nas nie zamrloź
<Dreadlish> ty mi nie obrażaj mojego osiedla
<El_pieto> winter: w co?
<Mat_Matan> winter: kup konsolę!
<scyld> czysty OpenBox chyba działa najszybciej natenczas na mojej maszynce (eeepc 1000h).
<winter> El_pieto: w q3a
<Mat_Matan> mogę ci jakąś jedną sprzedać
<scyld> dobra, dzięki
<Mat_Matan> winter: podaj nazwę, pewnie mam :P
<Dreadlish> u mnie najlepiej działa cli :D (1015pe)
<winter> Mat_Matan: może kiedyś
<Mat_Matan> albo która generacja
<Skrzyp> A masz magavanox odyssey'a? :)
<Dreadlish> ma
<Dreadlish> ukłon w strone aptitude
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: mam
<Dreadlish> troche mu sie polepszyło
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: nie uwierzysz ale dałem za niego 100zł :D
<Mat_Matan> głupek nie wiedział że teraz takie za ponad 1k się kręcą
<Skrzyp> A jak się nazywała ta dupna 'konsola', która zapisywała gry na vhs
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: oj nie pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> nie mam w kolekcji więc nie znam
<Skrzyp> I była jedynie 'interaktywnymi' filmami
<Mat_Matan> Philips CDi był porąbany
<Skrzyp> Można było sobie tylko nacisnąć określone przyciski, a i tak zawsze koniec był taki sam
<Mat_Matan> jak grałem na nim w zeldę to myślałem "co to Q2 jest, co to Q2 ma być"
<Skrzyp> O, właśnie - btw cdi
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: ale CDi był na płyty
<Skrzyp> A co to Q2 było dokładnie to cdi?
<Skrzyp> Bo już nie pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: konsola Philipsa
<Skrzyp> Wiem, że odtwarzał vcdki
<Mat_Matan> też
<Skrzyp> Tyle to wiem
<Mat_Matan> i muzykę
<Mat_Matan> ale lipa to sprzęt
<Skrzyp> Ale co dokładnie i jak
<Mat_Matan> nie wypał i tyle
<Skrzyp> Łał
<Mat_Matan> nie pamiętam ale chyba po cdi było 3DO
<Mat_Matan> albo i przed
<Mat_Matan> musiałbym na wiki zobaczyć
<Skrzyp> Był taki automat capcona na CDki
<Skrzyp> To mnie rozwaliło
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: chyba SDK i to NeoGeo jest
<Mat_Matan> NeoGeo automaty miało
<Skrzyp> SNK
<Mat_Matan> sry
<Skrzyp> Neogeo miało na te neodyski
<Mat_Matan> myślałem o czym innym
<Mat_Matan> matki miały
<Mat_Matan> ale ja mam NeoGeo CD
<Skrzyp> Fajne były przerobione automaty nad morzem, z pięcioma grami w jednym
<Mat_Matan> i się rąbnąłem
<Mat_Matan> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/3DO_Interactive_Multiplayer
<Mat_Matan> 3DO Panasonica był a nie Philipsa
<Skrzyp> A masz virtualboya? :D
<Mat_Matan> tk
<Mat_Matan> *tak
<Dreadlish> przez ciebie w hirołsy zachciało mi sie grać
<Mat_Matan> ale nie da się długo grać
<Mat_Matan> nawala po oczach
<Skrzyp> Nie pierdol!
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: 1k mnie kosztował
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, czytasz mi w myślach?
<Mat_Matan> na ebayu w sierpniu kupiłem
<Mat_Matan> cały rok na niego zbierałem
<Skrzyp> Właśnie siedzę przed kuzynem i bratem, którzy grają na multi w homm3
<Mat_Matan> ale efekt 3d jest ładny
<Mat_Matan> jak na tamte czasy
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: lol'd
<Skrzyp> Daj skriiny :)
<Skrzyp> Jakie gry są?
<Mat_Matan> yy ale do kogo piszesz Skrzyp?
<Skrzyp> Ciekawe, jak się wybiera new game, load i takie tam
<Skrzyp> Do Ciebie, Mat_Matan
<Mat_Matan> e normalnie
<Mat_Matan> szaleństwa nie ma ale efekt jest
<Mat_Matan> a screenów ci nie dam bo to nie wyjdzie
<Mat_Matan> po primo mam konsolę a nie emulator
<Mat_Matan> więc mogę ci wizję na jedno oko tylko dać
<Skrzyp> Heh
<Skrzyp> A są na necie obrazy jakieś?
<Mat_Matan> są
<Mat_Matan> normalnie
<Mat_Matan> tylko że to już 2d będzie bo z emulatorów pewnie
<Skrzyp> A z takich białych kruków to czym mnie jeszcze możesz zaskoczyć?
<Skrzyp> C64GS ? :)
<Mat_Matan> nie
<Mat_Matan> z komputerków tylko C64 mam [za 20zł kupionego z monitorkiem i akcesoriami]
<Skrzyp> Oo
<Skrzyp> A masz jakieś zx'y dziwne, amstrady, albo plus/4?
<Mat_Matan> amigę 1200 chciałem kupić za 100zł ale nie działała już więc olałem i za tę kasę kupiłem sobie kilka gierek
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: mam ale to nie moje
<Mat_Matan> mam zx 16 chyba, taki mały z gumową klawiaturą
<Mat_Matan> ale to już nie moje
<Skrzyp> Te, zobacz na emulacja.net jest diskimage wb3.1pl z modami
<Skrzyp> Człowieku, najnowszy sinclair to Jupiter z 2000 bodajże
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Mat_Matan> ja się w kompurery nie bawię
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> 2nd
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Mat_Matan> szkoda że równo o północy napisałem ale ok ;]
<Mat_Matan> ciekaw jestem ile cała moja kolekcja teraz stoi...
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: jesteś ciekaw co mam?
<Mat_Matan> bo zaraz listę sobie będę robił
<Mat_Matan> e walić, zrobie dzisiaj, po południu
<Dreadlish> heh
<Mat_Matan> damn you przeterminowane gazowane mleko...
<Mat_Matan> kurnasz że też w płatkach nie wyczułem...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-07
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00x9zn4/Motorway_Cops_Lost_in_Translation/#recommendSource=tv_homepage&recommendId=23ee249d-5a80-467a-a642-60a347a5d116.0
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ufm9hw> (at www.bbc.co.uk)
<jacekowski> heh
<jacekowski> ogladam to
<jacekowski> i polakow aresztowali
<jacekowski> za to ze kradli ze sklepu
<jacekowski> na pierwsze pytanie odpowiedzial ze chce prawnika
<winter> not available in your area
<winter> xenofobicy
<winter> trzeba by jakiegoś proxy użyć
<winter> ok, to sobie obejrzę
<winter> jacekowski: łe, za długie
<bikstopa> rozumie ktos opis tej aukcji? http://allegro.pl/ladowarka-sony-ericsson-c902-w595-k800-k550-k770-i1386287539.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vbmj9y> (at allegro.pl)
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> koles kupil uniwersalna ladowarke w chinach
<jacekowski> i sprzedaje na czesci
<jacekowski> bo normalnie dostajesz ja z kompletem koncowek
<jacekowski> a tutaj on sprzedaje komplet z jedna koncowka
<bikstopa> hmm, bo nie moge znalesc takiej ladowarki z kompletem koncowek na allegro
<bikstopa> a przydaly b y mi sie wszystkie ;d
<DaZ> znaleźć.
<bikstopa> DaZ: daj spokoj. jestem po 10 godzinnej walce z idiotami
<bikstopa> zwlaszcza z takim co przez godzine nie dal sobie wyjasnic. dzwonil z ryjem ze zamawial internet 2mbit, a ma 1mbit
<bikstopa> jak zapytalem jak to sprawdzil, stwierdzil ze tak jest napisane we wlasciwosciach karty sieciowej
<bikstopa> zapytalem go czy nie ma tam przypadkiem "100mbit" a on "ze tak, czyli 1 mbit"
<bikstopa> i gadaj tu z takim chujem
<bikstopa> ;'d
<winter> DaZ: bądź raz dobrym człowiekiem i odbanuj mnie na archlinux-pl
<bikstopa> winter: co zrobiles ze masz bana? :D
<DaZ> floodował! <:
<winter> bikstopa: wkleiłem z 20 lini z mana
<winter> a że daz mnie nie lubi to kickbanował
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> ja raz tak gdzies zrobilem
<bikstopa> ze zaznaczalem sobie text ktory czytalem
<winter> ale nie mam mu tego za złe, bo on nikogo nie lubi
<bikstopa> a potem wcisnelo mi sie na IRCu koleczko ;'ddd
<winter> hehe
<winter> wolałbym jednak mieć dostęp do tego kanału
<DaZ> nie ma.
<winter> a nie chce mi się udawać kogoś innego
<bikstopa> udawaj drzewo :D
<winter> heh
<winter> o tftpd ruszył
<winter> hurra
<winter> krok do przodu
<bikstopa> sd all
<ezemde> yo
<ezemde> mam pytanko, bo juz zapomnialem jak to sie robi... zainstalowalem LZDE, jak to teraz wlaczyc? :P
<ezemde> *lxde
<winter> wyloguj się, ustaw w gdm (na pasku na dole) i zaloguj się ponownie
<Ezemde> dziekuje
<winter> 5,40
<Ezemde> zeby sobie spolszczyc lxde trzeba zapewne grzebac/rekompiloac itp.?
<winter> pewnie trzeba doinstalować paczki
<winter> a może nie
<winter> jacekowski: obejrzałem to
<NightWish`> bry
<NightWish`> winter: spisz?
<winter> nie, jeszcze kombinuję
<winter> ale teraz server nfs nie chce wstać
<winter> ciągle pod górkę
<winter> a, portmapa nie odpaliłem
<winter> NightWish`: a czo
<Biszkopcik> o to wy nie spicie
<NightWish`> no ja przespalam caly dzien
<NightWish`> to teraz zyje
<Biszkopcik> ja podobnie, a jutro na 9 zajecia :D
<czesmir> heh
<czesmir> nie spac zwiedzac!
 * NightWish` ma piątki wolne
<NightWish`> KUR*A
<winter> a klnij, opy śpią
<NightWish`> ile mam kurwa zgloszen do demotywatora o zydzie
<winter> pokaż
<NightWish`> nie moge
<NightWish`> do tego tylko ja mam dostep
<NightWish`> http://demotywatory.pl/2517950
<NightWish`> tu masz komentarze
<winter> to uploaduj na imgur.com
<winter> ach, przyjąłem, że tylko ty masz dostęp do demotywatora
<winter> no i czego dotyczą te zgłoszenia?
<NightWish`> poczytaj komentarze
<NightWish`> antysemityzm jeden za drugim
<winter> nom
<DaZ> ANTYSEMITO!!!!!!1
<DaZ> żydożerco i faszysto.
<DaZ> a, ze tamci jadą
<DaZ> to nic nowego [;
<NightWish`> hm
<NightWish`> ;]
<NightWish`> znikam spać
<NightWish`> dobranoc Wam :)
<winter> branoc
<tar-gz> Che
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> Wizard, ty dalej na archuy latasz?
<tar-gz> archu*
<Wizard> w życiu!
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> To czego używasz?
<Wizard> nie używałem tego i nie będę
<Wizard> w pracy mam xubuntu
<tar-gz> Ja bym zaisntalował archa tylko z jednego powowodu.
<Wizard> jesteś masochistą? :/
<tar-gz> Nie. Zaraz Ci pokaże
<tar-gz> http://workshop.ghost1227.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ArchSketched.png
<tar-gz> To jest dla mnie boskie
<Wizard> to zrób se na ubuntu
<Wizard> jeśli dobrze rozpoznaję, to to jest ubuntu
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> to to jest openbox
<tar-gz> ja wiem
<tar-gz> tylko nie potrafie znaleźć podobnej tapety tylko nie z archem
<El_pieto> Witam:)
<tar-gz> El_pieto, Che
<Wizard> tar-gz: a co za różnica? przecież ci się podoba
<Wizard> cześć El_pieto
<tar-gz> Wizard, pedantem jestem.
<tar-gz> Jeżeli chodzi o desktop ;-D
<El_pieto> to odpal gimpa i zmien tapete/zrob podobna:P
<tar-gz> Nie bo będe ją poprawiał milion razu
<tar-gz> razy*
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> więc będziesz się jebał z archem, bo tapeta ci się nie podoba?
<tar-gz> Nie stawiam  archa ;-D
<tar-gz> co ty ;p
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<Wizard> co tam?
<Wizard> bywasz jeszcze w Łodzi czasem?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<shpaq> Wizard: nie, raczej nie bywam
<lisu> re
<lisu> `g lenny ext4 deb
<Przekliniak> lisu: Ext4 and Debian/Lenny | etbe - Russell Coker: <http://etbe.coker.com.au/2010/01/08/ext4-lenny/>
<karmelek> re
<lisu> re
<bikstopa> yo
<Czolgista> lisu: screen irssi nie łaska?
<lisu> Czolgista: no w sumie masz racje sorki, za duzo na glowie
<mati75> re
<elwin013> cześć :-)
<Czolgista> witaj pechowy elwinie
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> przekliniak wybył
<firemark> Ubuntuslav wtf :D
<Dreadlish> ?
<firemark> ~13:48:28~ -!- Ubuntuslav [ubuntuslav@gateway/shell/bellsrv/x-maavwoermgsdjbxe] has quit [Read error: Operation timed out]
<firemark> ~14:02:37~ -!- Ubuntuslav [ubuntuslav@gateway/shell/bellsrv/x-dcpqxdejojuankmi] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<firemark> fajyn nick : p
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie masz bladego pojęcia co ari-tczew mógł chcieć?
<msichal> to ubuntu mnie zadziwia
<msichal> co jak co, ale spodziewałem się że chociaż sterowniki nvidii z paczek zadziałają
<msichal> paczek/repo/jak zwał
<tar-gz> msichal, w większości dystrybucji w repo masz sterowniki do bvidii
<msichal> tu chyba nie ma takiej rzeczy która nie jest spieprzona
<tar-gz> nvidii*
<tar-gz> Jest.
<msichal> tak
<msichal> ale tam działają
<Mat_Matan> jest ale kupowo działają
<msichal> a tu nie chcą
<tar-gz> na debianie mi działają.
<Mat_Matan> nieoficjane są dobre
<msichal> do dupy sa
<tar-gz> msichal, a teraz na co się przesiadłeś?
<msichal> jakie mi hal dał
<tar-gz> msichal, gdzie Ci te sterowniki nie działają?
<msichal> iksy nie startują
<tar-gz> ale gdzie!
<msichal> tam
<tar-gz> kur** gdzie tam!?
<msichal> (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families
<msichal> głupie pytanie - głupia odpowiedź
<tar-gz> zaraz Cie pieprzne ... NA JAKIEJ DYSTRYBUCJI CI NIE DZIAŁAJĄ TE X'y ...
<msichal> a na jakim kanale jestem? :>
<msichal> i jaka dystrybucja była wymieniona w pierwszej linijce po moim joinie
<termi> witam
<tar-gz> msichal, nie wiem jaka dystrybucja. Najpierw mówisz, że ubuntu Ci działą potem nie działa.
<tar-gz> msichal, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<msichal> tak zrobiłem
<msichal> żeby tu wejść
<msichal> a dokładniej mv
<msichal> ale te otwarte sterowniki mi się nie podobają
<msichal> trzeba spróbować tych ze strony
<hapsiko> aloha
<hapsiko> moze mi ktos polecic fajny emulatorek psx ?
<hapsiko> dzieki.
<msichal> nie ma za co
<hapsiko> nie ma to jak Polska, pomocna spolecznosc
<hapsiko> :>
<Nerihsa> epsxe :?
<hapsiko> po konfig. wylatuje blad z biosem
<msichal> jakiś dobry człowiek z dostateczną ilością ramu poda ftp nvidii ze sterownikami pod linuksa?
<Mat_Matan> karmelek: epsxe już dawno umarł
<hapsiko> dokladnie
<Mat_Matan> karmelek: PCSXr
<Mat_Matan> w w repo playdeb jest
<Mat_Matan> ale osobiście to ja proponuję prawdziwego szaraczka
<hapsiko> tez pragne szaraczka
 * Mat_Matan ma w uj konsol
<hapsiko> ale na dzien dzisiejszy laserki sa juz lekko po terminie
<tar-gz> msichal, w system albo preferencje masz narzędzie do zarządzania sterownikami. Ono doinstaluje Ci zamkniete sterowniki.
<Mat_Matan> między innymi 3 szaraczki
<msichal> tar-gz: nie uruchamia mi się
<Mat_Matan> hapsiko: chyba kłamies
<hapsiko> z laserami czy epsxe ?
<Mat_Matan> ja ostatnio kupiłem 3 laserki prosto z fabryki
<hapsiko> ;o
<tar-gz> msichal, to coś spieprzyłeś przy instalacji  reebotnij i zobacz
<msichal> pewnie jak przeciętna aplikacja gnome żąda tyle ramu że mi nie wystarzca
<hapsiko> nawet nie wiedzialem ze jest taka mozliwosc
 * Mat_Matan zawija w piecu rozpalać bo sie chłodno robi
<msichal> on nie ejst świerzo po instalacji i nie zamierzam go przeinstalowywać
<tar-gz> msichal, http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=72177
<hapsiko> co sadzicie o ubuntu mint ?
<tar-gz> nie ma czegos takiego
<msichal> Mem:           117        115          2
<tar-gz> Linux Mint jest
<hapsiko> linux mint
<msichal> sądzisz że mi się odpali jakaś przeglądarka? :>
<hapsiko> sorki
<tar-gz> Nie wiem matiego 75 spytaj on developuje polski remix
<msichal> polskie remiksy ssą
<msichal> choć nie powinienem chyba tego tutaj pisać
<hapsiko> no niestety
<tar-gz> msichal, ty kurwa jakiś troll jesteś.
<hapsiko> prawda boli
<hapsiko> :D
<msichal> po prostu nie ma tam nic ciekawego, w ostatnim nawet nic do konfiguracji adsl nie ma
<msichal> co jest podstawowym narzędziem w Polsce
<tar-gz> msichal, mint jest wydajniejszy niz ubuntu.
<hapsiko> mam malinkowa mandarynke
<hapsiko> i sprawdza sie bardzo dobrze
<tar-gz> ha to jest ubuntu
<tar-gz> hapsiko, czego oczekujesz od dystrybucji?
<msichal> w ogóle ubuntu ssie jeśli chodzi o adsl
<hapsiko> szybkosci i stabilnosci :D
<tar-gz> hapsiko, Debiana zainstaluj.
<msichal> jedyne co w tej kwestii posiada to oddzielną zakładkę w którymś z narzędzi konfiguracyjnych
<hapsiko> dlaczego debiana ?
<tar-gz> hapsiko, bo możesz sobie go skonfigurować łatwo jest stabilny i fajny ;-)
<msichal> ubuntu to debian z over 9000 dodatkowych pakietów
<tar-gz> msichal, gówno prawda. BAzuje na debianie ale nie jest z nim kompatybilne
<msichal> to było w dużym uproszczeniu :P
<tar-gz> msichal, tak jakbyś powiedział, że Ubuntu  to Linux ...
<tar-gz> Też w dużym uproszczeniu
<msichal> no
<hapsiko> czyli powiadacie ze debian lepszy ?
<El_pieto> msichal: nie przeadzasz?? fakt, trochę tego badziewia tu jest, ale bez przesady
<tar-gz> hapsiko, ew. openSUSE jeśli zależy Ci na wygodzie.
<hapsiko> zalezy mi tez na emulacji
<tar-gz> na wine?
<hapsiko> glownie gba, psx, psx2
<hapsiko> nie koniecznie wine
<tar-gz> hapsiko, zainstalujesz to na każdej dystrybucji.
<msichal> tar-gz: ten podany przez Ciebie wątek jest überstary
<msichal> nie żebym nie doceniał pomocy
<msichal> takie info.
<hapsiko> no wlasnie
<hapsiko> teraz mam problem
<msichal> teraz całkiem inaczej są pakiety oznaczane
<hapsiko> z emulatorkiem psx
<hapsiko> nawet nie wiem jak go wlaczyc :D
<tar-gz> msichal, zaisntaluj  nvidia-glx i daj mi spokój
<tar-gz> hapsiko, debian ma bardzo dobrą dokumentację i społeczność.
<tar-gz> na dug.net.pl zapytaj. ;-)
<Wizard> nie klnijcie
<msichal> E: Package 'nvidia-glx' has no installation candidate
<msichal> nie wierzysz mi.
<tar-gz> msichal, aptitude search nvidia
<msichal> taa
<msichal> no ..., sherlock
<Wizard> rmf -fm!
<msichal> nvidia-96 jest niby pakietem który instaluje co potrzeba w moim przypadku, problem w tym że NIE DZIAŁA
<msichal> nawet po doinstalowaniu każdego pakietu z nvidia-96 w naziwe
<tar-gz> to se noveau postaw
<msichal> jest
<msichal> i mi się się nie podoba
<tar-gz> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<hapsiko> wracajac do emulatorka
<hapsiko> rozpaczliwie wzywam pomocy :<
<tar-gz> Nie wiem czy tu ktoś korzysta z emulacji gier na ps
<hapsiko> no wlasnie to jest ten problem
<hapsiko> w centrum oprogramowania
<tar-gz> Nie wiesz jak sie nazywają?
<hapsiko> nie ma nawet zadnego programu ;p
<hapsiko> wiem
<hapsiko> ale nie umiem zainstalowac
<tar-gz> http://maketecheasier.com/guide-to-playstation-emulator-on-ubuntu/2008/03/19
<hapsiko> sciagam, rozpakowywuje
<tar-gz> tu masz krok po kroku
<hapsiko> jejku
<hapsiko> ty masz linki do wszystkiego :D
<msichal> dobra, instaluję nvidia-current
<msichal> zobaczymy czy zadziała
<hapsiko> a nie wiesz czasem jak dziewczyne ustawic ?;p
<tar-gz> hapsiko, bo mam google i nauczyłem się z tego korzystać
<msichal> trzeba ją najpierw mieć, ha-ha-ha.
<hapsiko> znalesc to pestka
<hapsiko> gorzej z utrzymaniem
<tar-gz> msichal, dmuchana sie nie liczy
<hapsiko> :D
<msichal> nie powiedziałem że mam :P
<tar-gz> hapsiko,  http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Girl-to-Like-You
<hapsiko> zabijasz mnie :D
<tar-gz> hapsiko,  http://www.dotastrategy.com/forum/ftopic59.html&highlight=
<msichal> Why I dont' have a girlfriend?
<msichal> 80% - I'm a level 80 palladin
<hapsiko> ... :/
<hapsiko> :D
<hapsiko> joemonster
<hapsiko> zrodlo demotywatorow
<msichal> dupatammonster
<msichal> ja tego nie przeglądam
<hapsiko> kolejny problem
<hapsiko> emulatorek sie nie uruchamia
<hapsiko> zerowa reacka na kliki
<hapsiko> reakcja*
<tar-gz> jak on sie  nazywa?
<hapsiko> epsxe
<tar-gz> to w konsoli spróbuj epsce <ścieżka>
<tar-gz> epsxe
<msichal>  7 Jan 15:26:08 ntpdate[16537]: step time server 88.191.117.61 offset 86400.920113 sec
<msichal> chyba mi się data pomylila przy ustawianiu zegarka w biosie ;>
<hapsiko> moge prosic o dokladna komende
<tar-gz> no to jest komenda epsxe
<hapsiko> poprostu sudo epsxe ?
<msichal> ...ścieżka
<tar-gz> np $ epsxe /home/nazwa_użytkownika/katalog/katalog_z_grą
<hapsiko> >.<
<tar-gz> nei wiem gdzie ty masz te gre
<hapsiko> dziekowac
<msichal> pewnie w folderze NAZWA_GRY_FULL_1995_TPB_ISO
<hapsiko> command not found
<hapsiko> grr...
<msichal> dobra, zainstalowałem, nvidia sobie xorga zrobiła
<msichal> brb, restart iksów. mam nadzieje że zadziała
<termi> co tak co chwile te updejty tego linuxa sa
<hapsiko> komenda ma wygladac tak
<hapsiko> $ epsxe /home/hapsen/Pobrane/
<hapsiko> tak ?
<tar-gz> bez$
<hapsiko> ahh
<tar-gz> ty ... ale jeszce do pliku masz dojechać xD
<hapsiko> ah
<hapsiko> :D
<hapsiko> no plik nazywa sie epsxe
<hapsiko> to jest napisane ze nie ma takiego pliku lub katalogu
<Wizard> omg
<Wizard> zlot nieuków? :)
<hapsiko> nie ma to jak ogolnowku*w newbie
<hapsiko> mam linucha od 4 dni, prosze o wyrozumialosc ;d
<Wizard> a czy ja coś mówiłem?
<Wizard> (obstawiam, że emulator na windows jest shareware ;P)
<hapsiko> niee..
<hapsiko> niet
<hapsiko> jest freeware
<tar-gz> hapsiko, http://www.psy-q.ch/gaming/linux/epsxe_howto/#basic poczytaj
<hapsiko> dzieki za linka :D
<hapsiko> heloł
<tar-gz>  ?
<hapsiko> wszystko ladnie smiga
<hapsiko> poza emulatorkiem
<hapsiko> na start_epsxe.sh pojawia sie na sec. okienko emulatorka i to na tyle
<hapsiko> ja pier**
<hapsiko> :<
<blind-oln> zawsze mnie zastanawiało po co ludzie się tak męczą, krzyczką, przeklinają, zamiast sobie kupić konsolę, walnąć się na fotelu lub w łóżku z padem w dłoni, paczką chipsów, zimnym piwkiem i cieszyć się grą...
<hapsiko> bo konsoli nie zabiore ze soba do pracy...
<blind-oln> a, to przepraszam
<blind-oln> myślałem, że w pracy się pracuje
<hapsiko> ano pracuje..
<blind-oln> kup sobie PSP :)
<hapsiko> na psp nie pogram w gry z szaraczka...
<hapsiko> ma ktos jakis pomysl co z tym zrobic ?
<blind-oln> pograsz, wystarczy custom firmware do PSP, obraz gry i konwerter :)
<msichal> 4604 frames in 5.0 seconds = 920.633 FPS
<msichal> fak je
<msichal> alee
<msichal> to wciąż nie sterowniki z repo
<msichal> tylko ze strony ściągnięte
<msichal> ten moduł nuvocostam psuję sterowniki, w paczkowych o tym nie wpominają, instalator tar
<msichal> tak
<kklimonda> w paczkowych o tym nie wspominają, bo paczkowe go wyłączają
<msichal> gdyby go wyłączały to bym miał akcelerację jakąś godzine temu
<msichal> nie teraz
<msichal> niepaczkowe wyłączają, paczkowym coś nie wychodzi
<msichal> strzelam że paczkowe są sporo starsze, zanim jeszcze o tym wiedzieli
<kklimonda> źle strzelasz
<msichal> obojętnie od przyczyny, kolejna rzecz spieprzona w ubuntu
<kklimonda> jak działa paru milionom, a tobie nie, to raczej w złym miejscu szukasz sterowników
<kklimonda> ech, problemu*
<tar-gz> kklimonda, Dobrze! jedziesz go!
<oskar__> Witam.
<oskar__> Mam problem ze sterownikamo do wi fi i dzwieku
<oskar__> *sterownikami
<oskar__> zaktulizowałem sobie kernela i od tamtej pory prawie nic nie działa.
<oskar__> Wiec jak moge zinstawiac sterowniki do karty sieciowej?
<ntat> oskar__, a korzystasz ze sterowników windowsowych do karty sieciowej?
<jacekowski> jaka karta
<oskar__> RTL8192SE
<oskar__> z windowsowych nie korzystam
<oskar__> znalazłem sterowniki na stronie producenta lecz przy instalacji wywala bład
<oskar__> zaraz wkleje jaki
<jacekowski> bo to windowsowy sterownik jest
<oskar__> jest tez dla linuxa
<Dreadlish> hmm
<jacekowski> hmm
<Dreadlish> rt81 nie ma przypadkiem?
<jacekowski> o linuxowe sterowniki daja
<msichal> kklimonda: albo pare milionów ludzi jest na tyle głupich że używa standardowego, lipnego sterownika
<ntat> oskar__, możesz skompilować sobie linuksowe sterowniki albo uruchomić z windowsowych
<kklimonda> msichal: wątpię - kiedy jest jakiś problem ze sterownikami nvidii z paczek, to bardzo dużo ludzi narzeka.
<oskar__> własnie po make dostaje takie cos:
<msichal> może te sterowniki są z dodatkowej paczki jakiejś
<oskar__> make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/2.6.37-020637-generic/build M=/home/oskar/Pobrane/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20101111/driver/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20101111  modules
<oskar__> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.37-020637-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<oskar__> make: *** [modules] Błąd 2
<msichal> którą wcześniej zainstalowałem
<msichal> ale fakty są takie że paczka mnie nie poinformowała w żaden sposób o tym że jest problem
<kklimonda> oskar__: nie używaj dziwnych kerneli, nie wiadomo skąd
<kklimonda> msichal: bo paczka zakłada, że problemu nie ma
<msichal> a to źle :P
<kklimonda> nie za bardzo ma się co popsuć
<oskar__> dziwny?
<kklimonda> ciężko powiedzieć dlaczego ci nie działało
<msichal> mi się jednak chyba zdaje że sterowniki w paczce sa starse od tych na stronie
<kklimonda> oskar__: no niestandardowy
<oskar__> ok to wróce do poprzedniego
<kklimonda> msichal: to nie ma znaczenia
<msichal> i stąd brak wiadomości
<msichal> kklimonda: w changelogu tych ze strony jest napisane że dodali informacje o problemie z tym modulem
<kklimonda> msichal: paczki z dystrybucji są przygotowane przez tych samych ludzi, którzy ustawili nouveau standardowo
<ntat> oskar__, System -> Administracja -> Sterowniki Windows dla urządzeń bezprzewodowych
<msichal> zdaje mi sie  że standardowe jest nv dalej
<oskar__> Dostosowany do mojego lapka
<kklimonda> msichal: potem ten scenariusz - instalacja systemu, i późniejsza instalacja zamkniętych sterowników, jest testowany do oporu
<msichal> a ja to przy okazji doinstalowałem
<oskar__> robiłem ale jednak wole standardowy linuxowe
<msichal> ale radujmy się, moge w q3 pograć! :D
<msichal> \o/
<kklimonda> msichal: standardowo nie jest nv - chyba, że używasz jakiegoś antycznego ubuntu
<ntat> ok, to jak wolisz, tylko będziesz musiał zrobić porządek z jajkiem
<oskar__> stary kernel sie raczej nie usuną?
<msichal> no to w takim razie bylo dziwne
<oskar__> do jak moge usunac nowsze jajko i przywrócic poprzednie? mam w grub wpis uruchamiający stare jajko
<kklimonda> oskar__: odpal stare, zobacz czy ci działa wifi i dźwięk, a potem odinstaluj to nowe
<oskar__> a jak nie usunąc? przyznam szczerze ze kernelem sie jeszcze nie bawiłem
<oskar__> *jak je usunać?
<kklimonda> oskar__: a jak go zainstalowałeś?
<oskar__> paczką deb
<kklimonda> no to tak samo jak każdą inną paczkę - znajdź na liście i apt-get remove <nazwa>
<oskar__> ok, dzieki ide sie bawic
<oskar__> w naprawianie
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... jakiego lapka [14/15,6"] polecicie, do 4k, muszę sobie jakiegoś lapka kupić, nie musi być wykoxany na full wypas, byle był solidny
<Wizard> macbook unibody
<Mat_Matan> Wizard: chyba z niego tylko kadłubek za taką kasę zdołam kupić, poza tym, nie trawię osx, nie ma na niego takich narzędzi jakich mi trzeba
<winter> re
<tar-gz> re,re
<winter> re re kum kum :->
<tar-gz> rere, cum cum
<winter> :-o
<tar-gz> Whazz Up?
<winter> nic.
<winter> właśnie wstałem
<winter> i piję kawę
<tar-gz> Ty mieszkać w Africa?
<winter> tak, i być dobre mudziny
<winter> lol
<tar-gz> a ty mieć szpirutuz?
<winter> niet
<tar-gz> Yo nie ejsteś dobrym murzynem
<winter> a goń się
<Cent> cześć
<winter> cesc
<tar-gz> Che
<fifu> siema!
<winter> cze
<Mat_Matan> dawajcie na #trollownia , OP 4 ALL!
<mati75> za dużo wpisywania
<Biszkopcik> haksiory, jestescie ?
<tar-gz> jesteszmy
<Biszkopcik> da rade zbanowac za jednym zamachem wszystkich ?
<Biszkopcik> :D
<Nerihsa> mati75: krocej mozna /join #tr,0
<Biszkopcik> na frinold
<Nerihsa> ban *?
<Biszkopcik> Nerihsa: jeszcze krocej /j #tr,0
<bialy663> Biszkopcik: nom /mode +b *@*
<Dreadlish> re
<ntat> Podłączam bluetootha na usb, w lsusb jest widoczny ale w bluetooth w gnome jest napisane: "Brak adapterów Bluetooth podłączonych do komputera"
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> w czym może być problem?
<Dreadlish> w tym, że nie masz firmware
<ntat> Dreadlish, tylko, że raz wykrywa a gdy mam podłączone wifi na usb to rzadko wykrywa;)
<ntat> dziwna sprawa
<Dreadlish> coś w kernelu
<Dreadlish> albo kontroler usb
<kromek> Zrób restart zpodłączonym bt
<Dreadlish> nie mówie, że dokumentnie
<Dreadlish> ale tak zakładam
<Dreadlish> że za dużo poprostu usb żre
<ntat> Muszę uruchomic kompa bez anteny wifi i wtedy bluetooth jest widoczny i działa porawnie
<ntat> ale czego "żre" - prądu?
<ntat> Mychę odłączę - też na USB;]
<Dreadlish> albo poprostu wchodzi w usb 1,1
<Dreadlish> bo nie może takiego prądu zapewnić
<Dreadlish> usb 1.1 = 500mA, usb 2.0=900mA
<ntat> Nie, to raczej nie od prądu, myszka odłączona a bluet nadal nie widać
<ntat> ale w lsusb jest widonczy
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> szkoda że nie ma pomiaru żadnego...
<ntat> jest tylko lsusb -v |grep mA
<ntat> ale to chyba raczej pokazuje maksymalne zużycie przypisane do urządzenia, niż faktyczny pomiar
<ntat> choć przekonany nie jestem
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> raczej
<ntat> ale z drugiej strony z tymi samymi peryferiami na xp nie ma problemu
<Dreadlish> no to coś kernel robi cie w *uja z obsługą usba
<ntat> Ogólnie coś kuleje usb na moim laptopie pod Linuksem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> co za chipset?
<tar-gz> Lays
<Mat_Matan> http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.sadistic.pl/pics/Programming.jpg
<Mat_Matan> ffuuuuuuu www.sadistic.pl/pics/Programming.jpg
<m477> wychidzi ze c++ > c
<Mat_Matan> www.sadistic.pl/pics/u_mad_hitler.jpg
<m477> ;)
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: o so chodzi z tym ip na początku?
<m477> wa
<Mat_Matan> Czolgista: nothing
<m477> make file zawiera liste bibliotek do kompilacji?
<Dreadlish> m477: nie
<m477> a co
<Mat_Matan> www.sadistic.pl/pics/statistics.gif
<druniu> Witam!!! wszystkich
<druniu> mam mały problem potrzebuje pomocy
<Dreadlish> ?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<druniu> nie wiem jak w c odczytać poziom sygnału wifi
<Dreadlish> druniu: iwconfig wlan0
<Dreadlish> i czytaj
<m477> jak sie robilo przekierowanie do pliku zeby go nie nadpisywalo jak >> ?
<Dreadlish> będzie coś/70
<Dreadlish> m477: >>
<Nerihsa> w c
<Nerihsa> na pewno w c?
<druniu> ale konkretnie jak pobrać string
<m477> w konsoli
<druniu> np z komendy"cat /proc/net/wireless"
<m477> w bashu
<sihill> witam
<druniu> no właśnie chodzi o "c"
<Dreadlish> bashem nie możesz tego załatwić
<Dreadlish> ?
<m477> Dreadlish: >> nadpisuje go
<m477> a ja nie chce
<Dreadlish> m477: > go nadpisuje
<Dreadlish> m477: >> dopusje
<Nerihsa> ajc, w c++ to bys normalnie plik wczytal, c nie wiem
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: tak samo...
<Dreadlish> fopen i jazda
<druniu> ale chodzi konkretnie o tą jedną wartość a nie całe barachło
<Nerihsa> o, no widzisz
<m477> Dreadlish: tzn wlasnie chce zeby nadpisywalo :< ale jak robie '> plik' to pisze ze taki plik istnieje
<Dreadlish> m477: to dziwną babę jage masz, bo u mnie nadpisuje od razu
<druniu> "c" a "c++" to prawie jeden ....
<Dreadlish> druniu, to jeden i ten sam ....
<druniu> zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o ncurses:)
<m477> Dreadlish: nie da sie jakos tego wymysic?
<m477> silowo
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> rm i touch
<Dreadlish> simple?
<druniu> no właśnie dlatego piszę
<m477> duzo roboty
<druniu> może ktoś eksperymentował ze źródłami np wifiradar?
<Dreadlish> m477: to spróbuj echo
<Dreadlish> druniu: a po co ci to tak bardzo konieczne?
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> przeciez echo jest do wyswietlania
<Dreadlish> m477: echo "" > ten zasrany plik
<druniu> konieczne - piszę ciekawy sofcik i na tym mam zgryz
<Dreadlish> druniu: to bardzo będzie to ciekawy jeżeli z tym zobie nie możesz poradzić...
<Dreadlish> druniu: nie zaprzeczam twojemu talentowi programistycznemu, którego ja nie mam
<druniu> próbowałem "gersttr" ale jakieś głupoty wypisuje
<Dreadlish> druniu: weź to załatw bashem
<Dreadlish> iwconfig 2>1 | grep Link | cut -d"=" -f2 | cut -d" " -f1
<Dreadlish> przekieruj wyjście na plik
<Dreadlish> i przeczytaj plik
<druniu> ooo to może być ciekawe
<druniu> już sprawdzam
<Dreadlish> kocham bashem załatwiać wszystko, czego nie chce mi sie kodzić
<druniu> no tak jest ok
<druniu> tylko znów mały zgryz
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> nie mów że multiplatform =.=
<druniu> tworzy proces dla komendy co osłabia działanie samego softu
<Dreadlish> druniu: nawet nie zauważysz...
<m477> Dreadlish: ale tak chyba sie nie da bo ja robie to przekierowanie podczas odpalnia programu i to echo mi traktuje jako argument
<druniu> chm no nie wiem
<druniu> ta aplikacja ma działać w tle
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> bo w /proc/net/wireless masz w dBmach
<Dreadlish> i masz jeszcze link czyli cyfry z kropką
<Dreadlish> japierdoel
<Dreadlish> a mojego problemu nikt nie potrafi rozwiązać
<druniu> ale może ktoś wie jak wyciągnąć dane strumieniowe z komendy cat /proc/net/wirles
<Dreadlish> tzn. dylematu raczej
<Dreadlish> druniu: zaraz coś zobaczymy
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> tylko poczytam manual
<Dreadlish> zaraz zakodze
<Dreadlish> ale poczekaj
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> u mnei w pokoju śmierdzi gównem i nie wiem nawet skąd
<Dreadlish> win 3
<druniu> dobra dzięki
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: z dupska gówno wali równo!
<fi9o> Nie wiesz bo sie nie wygniesz by powochac
<fi9o> ;d
<Mat_Matan> fi9o: true
<fi9o> Mat_Matan: No jasne. Prawda jest oczywista.
 * Mat_Matan nie czuje zapachów dla tego często mu się zdarza jeść przeterminowane mleko
<Dreadlish> ojoj
<Dreadlish> fi9o: właśnie że ostatnio robiłem porządek
<fi9o> :)
<Dreadlish> odziwo zapach znikł gdy moja mama wyniosła pranie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: może twoja mama narobiła
<Mat_Matan> poczuła się jak u siebie w domu i postawiła kloca po środku pokoju
<fi9o> Mat_Matan: -.-'
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: =.=
<druniu> czy wiecie jaka jest różnica między szafą a kiblem?
<termi> wow to nawet mamy na ubuntu sie miesza ...
<Mat_Matan> drakhan: znam to :3
<druniu> :))
<Mat_Matan> ofzoz ja wiem
<Mat_Matan> druniu: btw, mam nową szafę, chcesz fryza?
<druniu> ale chyba chodzisz do kibla a nie do nowej szafy?
<Mat_Matan> szafa nie wygodna
<druniu> ventisangel - fajnego masz kernela 2.6.27 - a na jakiej platformie?
<druniu> ubu? czyżby?
<Dreadlish> druniu: gotcha!
<Dreadlish> fscanf wykonuje połowę roboty
<druniu> chm? coś więcej
<Dreadlish> druniu: zaraz kodzik poleci na pastebina
<druniu> ok
<Dreadlish> mam poziom sygnału
<druniu> ale do czego podłączyłeś?
<druniu> do iwconfig czy proc?
<Dreadlish> proc
<druniu> wow to zaje-fajnie
<druniu> poślij grepa bo ja głupi w tym jestem
<druniu> :((
<Dreadlish> poczekaj
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/0DFDH1SB
<Dreadlish> masz cały kod
<Dreadlish> ide na kolacje
<Dreadlish> zw
<druniu> smacznego
<druniu> dzięki
<wmp> Sie sie siema koledzy!
<Shibumi> o_O
<wmp> jak to jest z Radeonami pod linuxem? Wsparcie sprzetowe dla HD jest?
<druniu> "Dreadlish" --- Dzięki wielkie ale to było proste a ja tyle się z tym mordowałem cha cha
<Dreadlish> heh
<tar-gz> Haj!
<Dreadlish> zjadłem kolacje
<Dreadlish> niezpodziewanie szybko
<Dreadlish> 5 minut? :D
<tar-gz> niespodziewanie szybko ja wydalisz.
<Dreadlish> nope
<druniu> to chyba ta kolacja to 50ml
<Dreadlish> jajecznica
<Dreadlish> z 3 jajek
<Dreadlish> z cebulką
<Dreadlish> i bułką z masłem
<druniu> chyba na surowo
<Dreadlish> mówiłem że ide zjeść
<Dreadlish> a nie zrobić ;d
<druniu> a cha --- pomoc domowa
<Dreadlish> druniu: matka w domu
<druniu> oj
<druniu> są tego zalety :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<druniu> kolacja np
<Dreadlish> tylko że akuratnie jest chora
<druniu> pozdrów ją
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<druniu> a co to za tar-gz?
<druniu> z netii-schita
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: nie obrażaj mojego osiedla
<Dreadlish> druniu: poza tym co to za sofcik bedzie?
<druniu> auto-sterowanie anteną
<Dreadlish> heh
<druniu> soft + elektronika
<tar-gz> w asemblerze pisałeś?
<druniu> raczej nie
<Dreadlish> rs czy usb?
<druniu> może tylko kawałek
<druniu> usb
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> na czym to leci?
<druniu> tzn
<tar-gz> drakhan, na mikrokontrolerze to postawiłeś?
<Dreadlish> procek/interfejs
<druniu> nie
<druniu> niechciałem iść na łatwiznę
<tar-gz> to sobie najmnij murzyna niech Ci antene za banana kręci
<m477> wyczuwam rasizm
<druniu> kto tu jest rasistą?
<druniu> ale asfalt ma swoje miejsce
<Mat_Matan> drakhan: ja nie jestem rasitą, lubię murzynów, ba nawet kupił bym sobie jednego
<druniu> A cha jeszcze jedno mi się przypomniało!!!
<Mat_Matan> tabfail
<druniu> czy ktoś może poskromił *.asx pod audacious?
<druniu> zabieram się do pisania -- żegnam do następnego
<druniu> quit
<Czolgista> http://www.youtube.com/v/uUZJkti1A3M
<mikokojot> Dobry...czy ktoś może ma nuty do "Free Software Song"?
<Dreadlish> mikokojot: rozczytać ci to na jutro?
<mikokojot> będę wdzięczny
<Dreadlish> mikokojot: ok
<Dreadlish> mikokojot: ale dopiero na jutro bo dzisiaj nie chce mi sie już
<mikokojot> luz...i tak dzisiaj już nie bd tego grał, bo mnie sąsiedzi wykatrują
<mikokojot> wykastrują*
<mikokojot> o której mniej więcej będziesz na kanale?
<mikokojot> brb->ide się kąpać
<m477> daj troche
<m477> http://www.radio.biz.pl/stream/pr2.htm polecam
<Galahad> cześć
<tar-gz> Cześć
<Galahad> hej ^^
<Galahad> ma ktoś może media-tech wlan adapter ? ^^
<Galahad> dlaczego mi się robi tak: error: implicit declaration of function ‘daemonize’  (jak kompiluje sterowniki realteka) ?
<Galahad> o bedzie Lunapark w RP: Na powierzchni 600 hakerów mają pojawić się setki atrakcji - od sztucznych wodospadów aż po znane z amerykańskich filmów rollercoastery. ^^
<Galahad> peron już jest :D
<Galahad> jak się uruchamia urządzenie z ndiswraper ?
<itcompozer> hej
<itcompozer> jest tu kto?
<itcompozer> mam problem z siecią pod Ubuntu 10.10
<itcompozer> otóż tak
<itcompozer> net mi w pewnej chwili drastycznie zwalnia
<itcompozer> z 2,4 MB/s do 1 mbit/s
<itcompozer> nic nie dziala w tle
<itcompozer> restart lapka pomaga
<itcompozer> dzieje się to pod wifi, pod ablem nei patrzałem
<itcompozer> co jest?
<Dreadlish> itcompozer: masz szajski router
<Dreadlish> itcompozer: standard g + dobry router = double success + 54mbit/s
<jacekowski> itcompozer: to router taki
<jacekowski> itcompozer: i wifi ogolnie
<jacekowski> zaklocenia jakies sie robia
<jacekowski> i zwalnia
<jacekowski> zaklocenia sie koncza
<jacekowski> i przyspiesza
<jacekowski> zmien kanal
<jacekowski> moze pomoze
<Dreadlish> kanał 4
<Dreadlish> bo na nim nigdy nic nie ma
<Galahad> hmm
<itcompozer> niesadze ze router
<itcompozer> kanał zmeinilem na 8
<itcompozer> bo tylko na nim i na 14 nie dziala inny ap
<itcompozer> mam zapchany eter starznie
<itcompozer> na windzie sie to nie działo
<m477> jest na win jakis program cos jak mathematica i ma podobna nazwe do OCTAVE kojarzy ktos nazwe?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> matlab
<m477> ale zaczyna sie na O
<m477> nazwa
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest matlab
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> octave jest klonem do octave
<jacekowski> octave jest klonem matlaba
<m477> wiem
<m477> ale to byl pod winde
<m477> i nazywa zaczyna sie na O
<dwe11er> scilab jest jeszcze
<m477> kombajn taki
<m477> ze nawet w sobie exela otwiera
<dwe11er> >.>
<dwe11er> google.it
<m477> ciekawe jak
<jacekowski> matlab
<m477> dobra mam
<m477> origin
<m477> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_(software)
<m477> teraz pytanie czy cos podobnego na linuxa znajde?
<dwe11er> po kij?
<dwe11er> kombajny są złe
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXxoYH7dog dobry orchiestral, szkoda że krótki
<m477> czemu
<bikstopa> hello
<dwe11er> m477: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ospt8g4i-9k
<dwe11er> lepsze
<dwe11er> Mat_Matan: ^
<Mat_Matan> zaraz obczaję
<Mat_Matan> bo oglądałem NGE i zauważyłem właśnie tą orkiestrę co właśnie zapodałem, a nie powiem jest dobra
<m477> dla lepszego efektu przebrali sie za czarnych?
<dwe11er> zawiało rasizmem
<Mat_Matan> e dopiero za 30min  się zassa
<m477> :]
 * Mat_Matan ściąga wszystko z yt bo ma taki transfer że za każdym razem ładować wideło to masakra
 * m477 zaraz sie porzyga
<Mat_Matan> hujowi ci niggerzy
<dwe11er> nie znasz sie
<Mat_Matan> muza z bronxu
<m477> ze slamsow
<Mat_Matan> nie ma tutaj pierdolnięcia
<Mat_Matan> w orciestrali jest pierdolnięcie a nie w samych trąbkach
<Mat_Matan> solo tylko dobre na fortepianie/stkrzypcach jest a nie na fujarkach
<dwe11er> Mat_Matan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3q_kmpq-9Y
<dwe11er> masz i zdychaj
<dwe11er> tylko głośniki rokręć
<dwe11er> rozkręć*
<dwe11er> bo nie będzie efektu
<Mat_Matan> nie i huj, bo starzy sie obudzą
<Mat_Matan> zaczyna sie jak muza z Commodore64
<Mat_Matan> albo innego syntezatora midi
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: ja ci zaraz znajdę dobrego orchiestrala
<dwe11er> pierdole orkiestrę
<Mat_Matan> tylko muszę się zastanowić co ci zapodać
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: bo się nie znasz
<dwe11er> znam sie
<Mat_Matan> jakieś pierdzenie z commodore słuchasz
<dwe11er> akurat nie mam ochoty na orkiestrowe brzdękanie
<Mat_Matan> no to akurat nie brzdękanie
 * dwe11er sie poprawi ;s
<dwe11er> 1st
<ari-tczew> 2nd
<dwe11er> słuchanie orkiestry na głośnikach to jak lizanie lodów przez szybę
<dwe11er> jak chcesz orkiestrę to idziesz do opery/teatru a nie gwałcisz uszy orkiestrą z youtube
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfu0XBf8kmk
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: jak masz głośniki po 1w to tak
<Mat_Matan> a jak masz kolumny dobrej firmy to ci w miarę zwisa
<Mat_Matan> tym bardziej jak masz wszystko we flac
<dwe11er> nie ważne jakie masz kolumny
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: poza tym, ja nie mam ani pioseneczki u siebie w kolekcji z YT czy piraczone, wolę mieć wszystko ładnie w pudełeczkach z tłoczni
<dwe11er> ja nie musze mieć ani piracone ani w pudełeczkach
<dwe11er> mam spotify
<dwe11er> to w zasadzie rozwiązało moje problemy z muzyką
<dwe11er> poza niektórymi wyjątkami
 * Mat_Matan ma za słabego neta żeby tak się bawić
<Mat_Matan> dla tego preferuję płyty
<dwe11er> lipne te twoje kawałki troche
<dwe11er> ni to pies ni to wydra
<Mat_Matan> nie miałem czego szbciej znaleźć
<dwe11er> na jamendo fajne multiinstrumentale można znaleść
<Mat_Matan> musiałbym po pudełkach przeszperać
<Mat_Matan> bo ja większośći nazw piosenek nie pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> mi tam starczy jak w samochodzie posłucham rmf classic
<Mat_Matan> albo coś z kasety zapuszczę jak mi jakiegos kawałku zbraknie
<elwin013> opłaca się uruchamiać selinux? ;-)
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: jak chcesz dobrego wg mnie orchiestrala z vocalem to sobie na yt poszukaj Super Smash Bros Brawl Main Theme Music
<Mat_Matan> a jak się troche podstaw łaciny zna to i tekst nie banalny się wydaje
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?sg=0&string=neon+genesis+evangelion&category=175
<Mat_Matan> i jutro już kupuję
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/26b3l7d> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlis1> kurde
<Dreadlis1> coś sie posypało
<dwe11er> Mat_Matan: nie mój styl muzyki
<dwe11er> a orkiestra z vokalem to nie orkiestra ;p
<Mat_Matan> dwe11er: no tak
<Mat_Matan> ale niektóre kościelne małą fajnego pierdzielnięcie
<Mat_Matan> *mają
<m477> znacie jakas strone gdzie mozna online malowac i nie muli?
<m477> ala paint
<Mat_Matan> ale ogólnie to ja same orchiestrale mam, albo solo na skrzypcach/pianinie
 * dwe11er np: Celldweller - The Last Firstborn @ Spotify
<Mat_Matan> obra, wracam oglądać NGE
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: scribd
<jacekowski> m477: scribd
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie to
<jacekowski> inaczej na s
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> twiddla
<jacekowski> http://www.twiddla.com/
<jacekowski> scribd to syf
<m477> to jaki trail i trzeba to instalowac ;/
<jacekowski> twiddla?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> a scribd to cos innego
<jacekowski> i to syf jest
<jacekowski> m477: http://www.twiddla.com/EnterMeeting.aspx?SessionID=468508&url=%2f468508&hasaccount=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2u6h8ze> (at www.twiddla.com)
<jacekowski> m477: wejdz sobie na ten adres
<m477> bez sensu pisze ze mam zablokowane ciasteczka a nie sa
<m477> potem jak zamieniam zeby sie pytalo to jak akceptuje to nadal pisze ze mam wylaczone
<jacekowski> moze sa
<jacekowski> jakiej przegladarki uzywasz?
<sebastian> czesc
<m477> opere
<sebastian> ppw - cześć :D
<m477> na ff to samo
<jacekowski> u mnie dziala
<m477> to dziwne
<sebastian> Mam pytanie
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> juz wiem
<jacekowski> http://www.twiddla.com/468508
<jacekowski> ten link
<m477> oo
<m477> dobry shiz
<m477> jacekowski: rozumiem ze z Toba maluje ? :)
<sebastian> Wie może ktoś jak zrobić liste obserwujących w php do serwisu blip.pl?
<jacekowski> m477: tam ktos jeszcze jest
<jacekowski> co za chu* tym niebieskim maze
<NightWish`> bry wieczór
<m477> ja tylko k*utasy rysuje
<sebastian> Może mi ktoś pomóc w PHP zrobić listę obserwujących mnie na blip.pl ?
<jacekowski> m477: a tak normalnie to na glowna strone wchodzisz
<jacekowski> m477: i klikasz zeby zrobilo nowe
<sebastian> ppw - noo :(
<m477> jacekowski: dzieki fajna strona
<sebastian> m477 - znasz się na PHP?
<m477> i zeby komus pokazac/dolaczyl sie to mu linka wysylam?
<m477> sebastian: nie
<sebastian> A wiesz co to PHP?
<m477> strona z prnosami?
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<jacekowski> m477: tylko tego linka z prawej strony
<jacekowski> m477: nie z pasku adresu
<jacekowski> m477: bo jak zauwazyles ten z pasku adresu nie zadziala
<m477> u mnie jest ten sam
<m477> ale to juz dobra dojde jak cos
<sebastian> Może mi ktoś pomóc w #PHP?
<qermit> sebastian: a co zepsułeś?
<sebastian> Ja nic
<sebastian> Chce tylko zrobić, liste obserwujących mnie na strone przez API blip.pl
<jacekowski> sebastian: a czego nie umiesz?
<jacekowski> sebastian: czy w ogole nie umiesz i poprawadzic za raczke
<sebastian> pisanie przez api mam opanowane
<sebastian> tylko wyciągnąc liste obserowanych chce
<jacekowski> no to gdzie masz problem powiedz
<jacekowski> i pokaz kod
<qermit> sebastian: chodzi o jakiegoś wgeta/curla/wtf?
<sebastian> php
<sebastian> i api
<sebastian> juz daje link
<jacekowski> qermit: on chyba nie ma pojecia jak php dziala
<jacekowski> bo to jest dziecinnie proste
<sebastian> http://blipapi.wikidot.com/#toc67
<qermit> jacekowski: ja nie wiem o co chodzi
<sebastian> a dokładnie
<sebastian> GET /users/jack/subscriptions/to
<sebastian> Zwraca subskrybcje od innych użytkowników do użytkownika jack
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> no to popros o ten adresik
<sebastian> http://blip.pl//users/saki/subscriptions/to
<sebastian> z autoryzacją nie mam problemów tylko chce poukładać
<qermit> sebastian: mam tutaj bazę kodów moich, jak chcesz to znajdz sobie te od blipa http://tinyurl.com/4u64v
<sebastian> po wyswietla w formacie JSON
<sebastian> i jak wyswietlic pojedyncze pola
<qermit> sebastian: moze tak pokazesz swoj kod
<sebastian> nie wszystko
<jacekowski> sebastian: jezu
<jacekowski> sebastian: jest milion bibliotek do jsona
<qermit> http://pl.php.net/manual/en/book.json.php
<jacekowski> sebastian: uzj jednej z nich
<sebastian> [{"tracking_user_path":"/users/dikoo","tracked_user_path":"/users/saki","transport":{"name":"jabber","id":3}},{"tracking_user_path":"/users/dikoo","tracked_user_path":"/users/saki","transport":{"name":"www","id":6}},
<sebastian> a
<sebastian> a pomozesz mi przy JSON
<sebastian> bo ja jeszcze tego nigdy nie robiłem
<sebastian> czesc ppw
<sebastian> :D
<qermit> sebastian: to znajdz sobie dziewczyne
<qermit> jak bedzie starsza to cie nauczy
<jacekowski> sebastian: google
<qermit> chodziaz dzis mlodsze tez potrafią
<sebastian> co potrawią?
<sebastian> php?
<jacekowski> sebastian: ta
<sebastian> wow
<jacekowski> sebastian: nawet moja siostra umie php
<jacekowski> php i basha zeby bylo dokladniej
<qermit> sebastian: nauczą cię "jak to się robi"
<jacekowski> i podstawy C
<sebastian> a ile ma twoja siostra lat, jak moge spytac :)
<jacekowski> 18
<qermit> jacekowski: daj fotke i numer gadu gadu
<jacekowski> 4 lata ja zmuszalem do uzywania linuksa
<sebastian> Ja PHP umiem dość dobrze
<jacekowski> sebastian: no nie widac
<sebastian> ale JSON to nie :P
<jacekowski> sebastian: jakbys umial to bys wiedzial jak czytac manuala
<winter> jacekowski: i po co skoro twierdzisz, że to zuo
<qermit> sebastian: JSON is JavaScript Object Notation
<qermit> czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> winter: bo jej nie lubie
<winter> :-D
<qermit> jacekowski: dawaj ta fotke
<jacekowski> nie dam
<sebastian> a jak wyciągnąć elementy z JSONa?
<jacekowski> sebastian: kurwa ego mac
<jacekowski> sebastian: 00:55 < qermit> http://pl.php.net/manual/en/book.json.php
<jacekowski> przeczytaj to
<jacekowski> tam ci wszystko pisze
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-08
<sebastian> ok, zabieram się za czytanie :)
<qermit>  0059 < jacekowski> sebastian: 00:55 < qermit> http://pl.php.net/manual/en/book.json.php
<qermit> to przeczytaj
<qermit> 1st
 * qermit idzie spać
<sebastian> hmm
<sebastian> ale to mi odkodowało cały kod
<sebastian> ale ja chce tylko wybrane elementy
<jacekowski> to musisz calosc
<jacekowski> a potem wybrac konkretne elementy
<sebastian> aha
<sebastian> a jaką funkcją się wybiera elementy?
 * m477 robi obiad
<jacekowski> sebastian: przeczytaj to co tam pisze
<m477> jest napsane;]
<jacekowski> sebastian: i jak nie zrozumiesz to znaczy ze nie umiesz php
<jacekowski> a wtedy ci podam numer konta
<Czolgista> znacie coś do łamania hashy SHA1 pod pingwinkiem i z obsługą CUDA?
<winter> jacekowski: znasz się trochę na pxe?
<sebastian> Jesteście wspaniali! Dziękuje wam :D
<sebastian> Już wiem :D
<jacekowski> winter: ta
<jacekowski> winter: to banalne jest
<sebastian> Chce wam podziękować za tą pomoć :) Dziękuje zSlicznie :)
<jacekowski> nawet qermit wie jak pxe dziala
<winter> ta, tylko mam timeouty jak próbuję pobrać coś z tftp
<winter> i nie wiem czo jest
<sebastian> tftp? a nie sftp?
<winter> sebastian: wracaj do lektórki
<sebastian> dobrze :)
<jacekowski> winter: serwer tftp masz nie odpalony
<winter> jest odpalony, port otwarty, klient się łączy a jak próbuję coś pobrac to timeout
<jacekowski> sprawdz najpierw innym klientem
<jacekowski> jakims drugim komputerem
<jacekowski> tftpget
<winter> no właśnie tak zrobiłem
<jacekowski> i
<jacekowski> cos zle robisz
<winter> [root@coldhouse winter]# tftp -v 192.168.0.1 69
<winter> Connected to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), port 69
<winter> tftp> get
<winter> (files) pxelinux.0
<winter> getting from 192.168.0.1:pxelinux.0 to pxelinux.0 [netascii]
<winter> Transfer timed out.
<jacekowski> odpal serwer tftp na strace
<jacekowski> czy w ogole dochodzi tam cos
<jacekowski> bo to udp
<jacekowski> i mozesz miec nie odpalony
<jacekowski> albo nie miec tego pliku
<winter> na strace?
<jacekowski> a tftp bledu nie zwroci
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> strace
<winter> nie wiem co to
<sebastian> nie uciekajcie, zabieram się za pisanie kodu, w razie czego to mi pomożecie :D
<winter> #ls /var/lib/tftpboot/
<winter> linux26  menu.c32  minirt26.gz	pxelinux.0  pxelinux.cfg
<winter> plik jest
<sebastian> cd /var/; ls
<winter> nmmap -v -sU localhost pokazuje port otwarty
<jacekowski> a czy serwer jest odpalony i ustawiony na ten katalog?
<jacekowski> ehh
<winter> tftpd-hpa
<jacekowski> nie nmapem sie patrzy
<jacekowski> tylko netstatem
<winter> ale połączenia nie ma
<jacekowski> netstat -lpn | grep tftp
<winter> może pokaż jak netstatem
<winter> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:69              0.0.0.0:*                           5382/in.tftpd
<winter> merci
<jacekowski> ok
<winter> no widze
<jacekowski> to tera
<jacekowski> ls -la /proc/5382/
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/452499/
<sebastian> Mam pytanie
<sebastian> Jak umiescić link z kodem JSON?
<winter> jacekowski: a i jeszcze jedno, nmap nie potrafi stwierdzić czy port jest open czy filtered
<sebastian> bo jest tylko napisane aby dać cały kod JSON do plkiu php
<sebastian> ale zeby pobierał z linku kod JSON
<sebastian> Jak zrobić pobieranie informacji ze strony?
<jacekowski> winter: bo to nie da sie na udp tak latwo
<winter> no ale jest open
<jacekowski> sebastian: tu masz numerek - 30-94-55 26315860
<jacekowski> sebastian: wplac cos
<sebastian> numer banku?
<jacekowski> sebastian: to ci powiem
<sebastian> hehe
<sebastian> mieszkasz w niemczech?
<jacekowski> nie
<bartek> czesc
<sebastian> a ja mam podobny numer konta :F
<sebastian> z Sparrkasee bank
<jacekowski> winter: hmmmmmm
 * winter odpalił peta
<jacekowski> winter: jakies iptables masz moze odpalone albo cos
<bartek> jaki modul    kernela  odpowiada za baterie ?
<jacekowski> winter: odpal na hoscie z serwerem tftpget pxelinux.0
<winter> jacekowski: nawet regułkę dodałem otwierającą port
<jacekowski> pokaz
<zonk324> witam
<winter> jacekowski: iptables -A INPUT -i br0 -p tcp --dport 69 -j ACCEPT
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> idiota jestes
<jacekowski> 01:09 < winter> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:69              0.0.0.0:*                           5382/in.tftpd
<jacekowski> co tutaj widzisz?
<winter> że tftpd działa na 0.0.0.0:69
<winter> czyli wszystkich adresach
<jacekowski> nie wszystko tcp co sie komunikuje
<winter> jacekowski: nie musisz buć obraźliwy :<
<jacekowski> musze
<winter> a miałem ci 5,40 dać
<winter> za dobre chęci
<winter> iptables -A INPUT -i br0 -p udp --dport 69 -j ACCEPT
<winter> faktycznie powinno być, nie zaóważyłem
<jacekowski> lepiej
<winter> ale wiesz, to nie ma znaczenia
<m477> obiad ugotowany :]
<winter> iptables -A interfaces -i br0 -j ACCEPT
<jacekowski> zrob iptables-save
<jacekowski> i pokaz na wkleja
<zonk324> mam problem z konfiguracją monitora CRT, nie mam sterownika, istnieje mozliwosc wymuszenia w ustawieniach wyzszych parametrow np: 1024:768:85Hz zamiast 800:600:60Hz, bez instalacji odpowiedniego firmware'u?
<jacekowski> zonk324: nie trzeba sterownika do monitora
<jacekowski> zonk324: ustawienia sie wysylaja po EDID
<jacekowski> zonk324: z samego monitora
<jacekowski> i jesli nie mozesz wiecej to cos jest nie tak
<winter> [root@coldhouse winter]# tftp -v 192.168.0.1 69
<winter> Connected to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), port 69
<winter> tftp> get pxelinux.0
<winter> getting from 192.168.0.1:pxelinux.0 to pxelinux.0 [netascii]
<winter> Transfer timed out.
<winter> tftp>
<winter> ciągle to samo
<zonk324> EDID?
<jacekowski> google poczytaj
 * bt4 wita
<winter> a witaj
<bt4> elo winter
<m477> elo elo
<winter> jacekowski: masz jeszcze jakieś konstruktywne uwagi?
<jacekowski> winter: no pokaz mi to iptables-save
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/452505/
<bt4> winter, były dzisiaj jakieś % ?
<jacekowski> A INPUT -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 18 -j DROP
<winter> bt4: jedno piwko
<jacekowski> dropowanie icmp jest lame
<winter> robiłem według jakiegoś tam tutka kiedyś
<m477> wyszedl ostatnio jakis fajny film godny obejrzenia?
<jacekowski> icmp sie nie dropuje
<winter> jacekowski: lame czy nie lame, może przeszkadzać?
<jacekowski> tak
<sebastian> Dobrze, mam już prawie wszystko :D
<jacekowski> icmp lezy u podstaw internetu
<sebastian> Teraz jak mogę wyciągnąć jeden elemen?
<sebastian> {"tracking_user_path":"/users/lacry","tracked_user_path":"/users/saki","transport":
<sebastian> Chce aby tylko pokazało co jest w "tracking_user_path"
<winter> jacekowski: tak ale są ponoć jakieś ataki wykorzystujące te mechanizmy
<jacekowski> winter: nie ma
<sebastian> a może mi pomoże grep?
<jacekowski> winter: byl ping of death na windowsa dawno temu
<jacekowski> dwa
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> pokaz iptables -n -L INPUT
<jacekowski> bo chyba widze problem
<jacekowski> winter: requesty do tftp przychodza na eth0?
<jacekowski> winter: te reguly sa w wiekszosci zbedne/niepotrzebne/nadmiarowe/szkodliwe
<winter> br0
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/452507/
<sebastian> Mam pytanie, co robi iptables -f ?
<jacekowski> brctl show br0
<jacekowski> sebastian: man iptables
<sebastian> sorry miało być iptables -F
<sebastian> a
<sebastian> dobrze :)
<jacekowski> pokaz iptables -vxn -L INPUT
<winter> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/452508/
<winter> jacekowski: eth0 jest na świat
<jacekowski> pokaz to pelne iptables
<winter> wszystkie regułki?
<jacekowski> 01:34 < jacekowski> pokaz iptables -vxn -L INPUT
<jacekowski> z -vx jeszcze
<jacekowski> bo licznikow nie pokazuje bez tego
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/452510/
<jacekowski>   1      306 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<winter> tez to widzę
<jacekowski> tu widzisz
<winter> zlikwidować rozumiem
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG -j DROP
<jacekowski> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,PSH,ACK,URG NONE -j DROP
<jacekowski> te tez wywal
<jacekowski> kernel sobie z tym radzi znacznie lepiej
<jacekowski> A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp ! --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -m state --state NEW -j DROP
<jacekowski> to tez
<Czolgista> jacekowski: jak filtrować UDP?
<blind-oln> Witam!
<jacekowski> Czolgista: co masz na mysli?
<winter> jacekowski: nie mam takich regułek
<jacekowski> masz
<jacekowski>  0        0 DROP       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:!0x17/0x02 state NEW
<jacekowski>        0        0 DROP       all  -f  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<winter> ale dobra, zlikwidowałem icmp-port-unreachable
<jacekowski>        0        0 DROP       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x3F/0x3F
<Czolgista> jacekowski: np. pakiet udp dochodzi co 10 sekund jeśli osoba atakuje
<jacekowski>        0        0 DROP       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x3F/0x00
<jacekowski> Czolgista: ?
<jacekowski> Czolgista: ze co?
<jacekowski> Czolgista: jak cie ktos DoSuje to sie mozesz tylko zesrac
<winter> tftp> [root@coldhouse winter]# tftp -v 192.168.0.1 69
<winter> Connected to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), port 69
<winter> tftp> get pxelinux.0
<winter> getting from 192.168.0.1:pxelinux.0 to pxelinux.0 [netascii]
<winter> Transfer timed out.
<winter> tftp>
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> na tym serwerze
<jacekowski> odpal to samo
<jacekowski> tylko uzywajac ip 127.0.0.1
<jacekowski> i pokaz 01:35 < jacekowski> 01:34 < jacekowski> pokaz iptables -vxn -L INPUT
<jacekowski> jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> bo to ktoras regulka uwala najprawdopodobniej
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/452512/
<zonk324> istnieje manager urzadzen pod Gnome'a?
<winter> #tftp -v localhost 69
<winter> Connected to localhost (127.0.0.1), port 69
<winter> tftp> get pxelinux.0
<winter> getting from localhost:pxelinux.0 to pxelinux.0 [netascii]
<winter> Transfer timed out.
<winter> tftp>
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> wez iptables wyczysc calkiem na razie
<winter> to mnie od neta odetnie :-D
<jacekowski> to zrob iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<jacekowski> iptables -F INPUT
<jacekowski> i sprawdz czy zadziala to tftp
<winter> i mi połączenie z serwerem zerwało
<winter> dzięki jacekowski :-D
<jacekowski> cos zle zrobiles
<winter> nie
<winter> z/w rebootuję tą maszynę, ciągle tiomeouty
<winter> z/w
<winter> re
<winter> ok panie jacekowski dzięki za pomoc, napisze może na jakimś forum albo poszukam głębiej w google
<winter> nie śpieszy mi się
<winter> jacekowski: czegoś tu jednak nie rozumiem
<winter> tftp -v 192.168.0.10 69
<winter> Connected to 192.168.0.10 (192.168.0.10), port 69
<winter> takiego hosta w ogóle tutaj nie ma
<winter> a mówi, że się połączył
<jacekowski> bo to udp
<winter> natomioast netstst -ntup nie pokazuje połączenia gdy się łącze z tym hostem
<jacekowski> winter: bo to udp
<jacekowski> udp nie nawiazuje polaczenia
<jacekowski> udp wysyla pakiety
<winter> ale pokazuje na przykład połączenia udp ntpd
<jacekowski> bo tam zostaly wyslane pakiety w obie strony
<winter> jacekowski: a jeśli umieścił bym tftpd na innym hoście?
<winter> ej, na innym hoście tez timeoutuje a tu właściwie nawet niem a iptables, ocb?
<winter> oink
<sebastian> Dobranoc :)
 * m477 no-life mode on
<sebastian> exit
<sebastian> 03:10 [421 (ErrorUnknownCommand) exit] Unknown command
<sebastian> o_O
<sebastian> bb all
<tar-gz> Che
<winter> a cze komunisto
<tar-gz> Zara archera stawiam. I nie usune go aż sterowniki nie będą działać
<winter> to odpal tftpd-hpa i powiedz czy ci działa
<tar-gz> Na telefonie jestem. Co to za komenda?
<winter> to server tftp
<winter> użeram się z tym od wczoraj
<winter> windowsowy działa, linuksowy nie baudzo
<tar-gz> A po co ci to?
<winter> bo chcę bootować przez sieć
<tar-gz> Zostaw to :)
<winter> nie, uwziąłem się
<tar-gz> Tak jak ja na archa
<winter> arch jest prosty
<winter> KISS
<tar-gz> Ale mi sterowniki nie działają
<tar-gz> :) ty też archa masz?
<winter> tak
<winter> jakie sterowniki
<tar-gz> ;-D
<winter> o już w domu?
<tar-gz> ja?
<winter> nom
<tar-gz> ja cały czas w domu byłem ;-)
<tar-gz> Nie chciało mi sie do kompa podchodzić.
<winter> :-D
<winter> kup pan szela
<tar-gz> konto?
<tar-gz> mam ;-)
<winter> :<
<winter> to odpal tftpd i spróbuj pobrać z niego plik
<winter> co tam masz, tego archa czy co
<tar-gz> ale gdzie?
<tar-gz> na desktopie? Sida
<winter> btw, to ty spontaniczny?
<tar-gz> yep
<mati75> winter: po co kupować?
<winter> też mam za darmo
<mati75> jak można za free mieć
 * mati75 ma dedyk
<winter> tar-gz: to odpal tego tftp-a
<winter> mati75: za darmo?
<mati75> to trochę inaczej
<mati75> winter: nie, kupiłem
<tar-gz> winter, ja nie wiem co to jest
<winter> tar-gz: kartoflu
<winter> :<
<mati75> lol
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> dorzucić petas do kolekcji pod balkonem
<winter> peta*
<tar-gz> tysz ida sie zakurzyć
<karmelek> powiitac
<karmelek> any programmer here? :>
<tar-gz> ja programuje
<tar-gz> Program Tv
<karmelek> a to tam rekursji ni wuja :P
<karmelek> chociaz w TVP...
<tar-gz> nom.
<tar-gz> Czaisz, Polsaty, Tvn'y, Tv Trwam ...
<karmelek> zeby puscili nowy sezon musza wypuscic 2 razy stary :D
<tar-gz> karmelek, o modzie na sukces opowiadasz?
 * mati75 is lazy programmer
<tar-gz> nom mati programuje gazetki z tesco
<tar-gz> O 14 na mecz jade ;-D
<Mat_Matan> bry
<tar-gz> Che
<mati75> Mat_Matan: siema eniu
<Mat_Matan> mati75: słyszałeś może? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXxoYH7dog
<tar-gz> o chińska bajka ...
<mati75> Mat_Matan: na telefonie jestem, nie zobacze
<tar-gz> mati75, chińska bajka ...
<tar-gz> z ciulatą ściżką dźwiękową.
<mati75> spoko
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: no to akurat nie chińska bajka a klasyk jak ghost in the shell
<mati75> a może zobacze
<Mat_Matan> i nie ciulowa muzyka a orchistral
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXxoYH7d
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXxoYH7dog
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: sie na muzyce nie znasz
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb4KKQ_-gmw
<tar-gz> tys mos z orkiestra
<mati75_> No poszlo
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: jak śpiewają to już nie orkiestra
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iXxoYH7d
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan, ja nie lubie jak nie spiewają.
<Mat_Matan> vocal sux
<tar-gz> chińskie bajki sux
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: sobie Neon Genesis Evangelion obejrzyj
<Mat_Matan> ryje banie
<Mat_Matan> reszta rzeczywiście sux
<Mat_Matan> Ghost in the Shell podobnie
<Galahad> witam
<Galahad> co podobnie ? ^^
<Mat_Matan> tzn podobnie banie ryje
<tar-gz> Galahad, ryjesz banie?
<Galahad> to ja tylko dragon balla ogladałem ^^
<Mat_Matan> fail
<Galahad> :(
 * Mat_Matan nigdy tego nie oglądał
<Galahad> elfen lied też totalnie shizowaty
<tar-gz> Ja widziałem Hellsinga i Death Note
<Galahad> crazy ...po nim to maiłem ochote wyrywac nozki robaczkom bezbronnym ^^
<Mat_Matan> NGE i GitS tylko widziałem tak żeby mnie wciągnęło i było dobre
<Galahad> hellsinga ...o to nie widziłemael death note pare odcinków ....
<Galahad> shippuden tez mi sie podobał :D
<Mat_Matan> gdy cykady płaczą hehe
<tar-gz> CHIŃSKIE BAJKI SĄ DO DUPY
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: tyle że to nie chińska forma sztuki ale ok :O
<Galahad> bakuman tego nie kinie totalnie 0_o
<Mat_Matan> to tak jakbyś napisał że ułani są z australii
<Galahad> Karpacki Pułk Artylerii wspierał swoim ogniem Pułk Ułanów Karpackich oraz australijską 24 Brygadę Piechoty. :D
<Galahad> (Tobruk)heehhe
<tar-gz> ;-D
 * karmelek doszedl wlasnie do wniosku ze rekurencje latwiej pojac niz zrozumiec kobiete
<office> jacekowski, jestes ?
<lisu> re
<m477> witom
<Dreadlish> elo
 * termi wypala pierwszy raz plyte na ubuntu :)
<bialy663> meh wypalanie jest nieekonomiczne
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> pendrive power
<Dreadlish> albo kupić hdd :D
<termi> ale ja filmy tarantino wypalam
<termi> klasyke:P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dvd?
<termi> tak
<Dreadlish> 2 warstwy czy jedna?
<termi> nie no zwykla
<termi> nie mam nagrywarki DL
<termi> ja am starego kompa
<termi> z epoki przed 6 lat
<termi> :)
<termi> btw jakim programem na linux odtworze film dvd?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> kklimonda: masz może pojęcie jakim cudem jeden plik może lądować w dwóch paczkach jednocześnie?
<Quintasan> mimo tego że go dodałem ręcznie do .install
<Quintasan> cholerny python
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jeden, i ten sam?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tak
<Quintasan> ./usr/lib/python3.1/dist-packages/sipconfig.py
<Quintasan> np
<Quintasan> ląduje w python-sip
<Quintasan> i python3-sip
<Quintasan> jakimś cude,
<Quintasan> m
<Quintasan> znaczy teraz już nie bo install pliki wywaliłem w kosmos
<Quintasan> nie mam pojęcia jak to odzielić
<kklimonda> musiałbym spojrzeć, nic nie przychodzi mi do głowy poza jakimś błędem w python-support, pysupport czy z czego tam korzystasz - nie wiem na jakim etapie jest wsparcie dla pythona 3
<Quintasan> pysupport powiadasz?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: za parę godzin ScottK się powinien na #-motu pokazać, zapytać go warto
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie wiem z czego python-sip korzysta
<Quintasan> Właśnie z nim próbujemy to zrobić
<Quintasan> Tylko że ten badziew za cholerę nie chce działać
<Quintasan> A chcę to dać do Debiana najpierw
<Quintasan> dir
<Quintasan> kurrr
<Quintasan> dir
<Quintasan> :S
<kklimonda> swoją drogą dlaczeo instaluje ci się ./usr/lib/python3.1/dist-packages/sipconfig.py? Czy to wszystko nie powinno iść do /usr/share/pyshared? Czy to jest związane z tym, że to paczka dla py3?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: &
<kklimonda> ^
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie mam bladego pojęcia czemu to nie jest w pyshared, POX z #debian-python mówił zeby to tam wsadzić
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to jest jeszcze nic
<Quintasan> python-sip.install: usr/lib/python2.*/*-packages/sip.so
<karmelek> cron ma jakis swoj log?
<Quintasan> to działa
<Quintasan> python3-sip.install: usr/lib/python3.*/*-packages/sip.so
<Quintasan> już nie działa
<kklimonda> a na pewno tam się instaluje ten plik?
<Quintasan> musi
<kklimonda> musi to na rusi ;)
<kklimonda> gdyby tam był to dh_install by go znalazł
<Quintasan> bo list-missing go potem wywala jako nie zainstalowany jakimś cudem
<kklimonda> ciekawe
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> zoabczymy czy jak dpkg -X zrobię to on tam będzie czy nie
<kklimonda> ja bym na waszym miejscu spaczkował sipa bez wsparcia dla pythona3 narazie ;)
<kklimonda> jeżeli to jest pilne
<termi> hmm cos mi cdromu tenlinux nie widzi
<Quintasan> kklimonda: bez pythona 3 żadnen problem zrobić upgrade
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale my potrzebujemy własnie pythona 3 :/
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ./usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/sip.cpython-31mu.so
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> ...
<kklimonda> karmelek: cron śle "logi" (output stderr) na email właściciela danego zadania
<Quintasan> dohoho
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to jest mocne
<Quintasan> cat python-sip-dev.install: usr/bin/*
<Quintasan> a jak rozpakowuje to ma miliard plików z usr/include
<kklimonda> Quintasan: sprytne
<Quintasan> kklimonda: >sip.cpython-31mu.so
<Quintasan> nie wiem skąd on to wziął
<karmelek> cholera, mam 2 polecenia poprawnie zapisane w crontabie a nie idzie :/
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wygląda jak "ABI" doklejone do nazwy biblioteki (zobacz, że instaluje się w usr/lib/python3/ a nie usr/lib/python3.1/
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale nie wiem czy to jest jakiś wymysł Debiana, czy może upstream coś takiego wykombinował. Nie widzę sensu i tak
<Quintasan> kklimonda: tak, tylko jedyny pliki jaki my instalujemy to jest usr/lib/python3.*/*-packages/sip.so
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> hmmm głodnym
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> linuch wyciąga ostatnie poty z mojego hdaudio ;d
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> jacekowski: ping
<r_a_f> czesc  - da sie z php odpalic skrypt do wyslania/zmiany nazwy pliku na inny serwer?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jestem spowrotem
<Dreadlish> lap mi sie urwał od prądu
<karmelek> moj ma baterie :P
<Czolgista> karmelek: do czasu :>
<termi> moj kolega w domu trzyma baterie w zamrazarce
<termi> ponoc to je konserwuje
<Caemyr> jakie baterie trzyma?
<Caemyr> litowo jonowe?
<Mat_Matan> bateria w zamrażarce nic nie daje
<Mat_Matan> to tylko urban myth jest
<Caemyr> ano
<elwin013> cześć ;-)
<termi> ja to wiem wy to wiecie jemu tego nie da sie wytlumaczyc :D:D
<Mat_Matan> termi: jak mu spadnie żywotność nagle i wywnioskuje z skąd to będzie wiedział że takich rzeczy się nie robi
<termi> wiem
<Mat_Matan> mój braciuch tak zwalił
<termi> :)
<Mat_Matan> miał bateria mu trzymała 1h i chciał zwiększyć pojemność/żywotność
<karmelek> ja mam 2 baterie i nie zdarzylo mi sie zebym gdzies wyladowal oboie do zera
<Mat_Matan> teraz mu chodzi max 5min
<Mat_Matan> więc tylko zdąży zapisać pracę jak na zasilaczu pracuje a mu prąd wyłączą
<termi> :)
<Mat_Matan> co sądzicie o tym lapku? http://allegro.pl/asus-b53f-so085x-15-6-i5-460m-2gb-320gb-fp-7pr-i1393458087.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/32c8qcx> (at allegro.pl)
<termi> Mat_Matan: lapek gitarka :)
<m477> jaki kombajn matematyczny polecacie na linuxa?
<termi> hmm aabakusa
<termi> :)
<m477> Mat_Matan: jak dla mnie 2gb ramu i 320gb byloby malo
<termi> a po co ci wiecej?
<karmelek> 320 to malo
<termi> toz to tylko lapek
<termi> kombajny to PC :)
<Mat_Matan> mi tylko na jakości wykonania zależy
<m477> kto tak powiedzal
<Mat_Matan> a nie bajerach ze środka
<m477> to kup obudowe sama :<
<Mat_Matan> na uj mi obudowa
<termi> heheh ciekawie sie zapowiada ten film weekend
<termi> is not matrix is not pulp fiction :D:D:D
<Dreadlish> m477: 2 lub 4x xeon 4-rdzeniowy + 32gb ramu
<Dreadlish> m477: albo coś na opteronie
<m477> wat?
<Dreadlish> co do twojego kombajnu ;d
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> chodzilo mi o program
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> kurde
<m477> ala matlab
<m477> czy cos
<Dreadlish> a co matlab nie starczy?
<m477> nie mam
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<gtriderxc> w Ubuntu jest pełno narz edzi typu matlab
<Dreadlish> dobra
<gtriderxc> looknij w centrum oprogramowania
<Dreadlish> trzeba skombinować 50zł
<m477> no tam sa straszne smieci
<m477> sciagnolem tego abacusa to ...
<gtriderxc> niedawno tłumaczyłem całe centru to pamietam ze duzo tego było
<gtriderxc> jest tu moze jakis cwaniak??
<m477> ja
<gtriderxc> od aircracka-ng??
<m477> ale jakies nedzne kalkulatorki mnie nie interesuja
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: a cu?
<gtriderxc> qrde bo...
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam sie czy skombinować sobie 2x xeon 2,8ghz z 2gb ramu pod workera na kompilacje
<gtriderxc> No source MAC (-h) specified. Using the device MAC (00:1F:3C:52:43:6B)
<gtriderxc> 13:53:57  Waiting for beacon frame (ESSID: Ewelinka_h) on channel -1
<gtriderxc> Found BSSID "00:22:6B:F3:F0:00" to given ESSID "Ewelinka_h".
<gtriderxc> 13:53:57  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 7
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: ustaw kanał poprostu
<gtriderxc> qrde on chodzi cały czas na kanale 7
<gtriderxc> airodump-ng  -c 8 --bssid 00:38:49:5A:64:46 wlan0
<gtriderxc> w sensie monitor mi chopdzi cały czas z nasłuchem na kanale 7
<Dreadlish> -c 7 a nie 8
<gtriderxc> z 7 tez nie działa
<Dreadlish> no to przestaw airmona
<Mat_Matan> jeszcze się nad tym zastanawiam http://allegro.pl/lenovo-l512-i5-460m-8gb-320gb-kuzniewski-p-n-i1389377463.html
<Dreadlish> airmon-ng -c 6 wlan0
<Dreadlish> tylko najpierw wyłącz monitora
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: i3 jest troche szajski
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ale to jest i5 :D
<gtriderxc> ok, dzieki. bo mi ruch w sieci umilkł:P i trzeba cos rozruszać
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: troche większy dysk i byłby pi razy oko ok do wszystkiego oprócz grania (gma inside)
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: i cena troche odstrasza mnie
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: i tak bym z ATI brał
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ale kurde 4050 za tego notebooka bym nie dał
<Dreadlish> ostatnio znalazłem coś na podobnej konfiguracji (i5 i 4gb ramu) za 3200zł
<Dreadlish> ale na ati
<Dreadlish> od della
<Dreadlish> o ile pamiętam to był dell studio 1518
<gtriderxc> delle pollecam. swietnie działają pod linuksem
<termi> ibm tez chyba o nie?
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: miałem kiedyś - działał 10 LAT! był nie do zdarcia
<Dreadlish> termi: ibmy mają dziwne acpi...
<gtriderxc> wzeszUym tygodniu Valczyuem z siecią na rtlU
<m477> 10 lat na komputer to nie duzo
<gtriderxc> ja siedze wlasnie na D630
<m477> poza mechanicznymi czeciami to tam sie zabardzo nie ma co psuc
<Mat_Matan> dell sie
<Dreadlish> cpx j650gt - kiedyś świetny lap był do pogooglowania i walnięcia w łeb
<gtriderxc> w sensie Valczyuem z śecią na Toshibie z RTLem
<gtriderxc> Toshiba to zuo
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: pisz po polsku
<Mat_Matan> mają taką gwarancję i takie jej zasady że normalnie jakby jej nie było
<gtriderxc> ok sorry:)
<Dreadlish> toshiba ma strasznie dziwnie z supportem
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: dlatego notebooki serwisuje sie samemu...
<gtriderxc> ze  wszystkim ma dziwnie:)
<Mat_Matan> dell i hp ssux
<gtriderxc> sorry ale do della
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ibm też sux z swoimi cenami
<Dreadlish> (czyt lenovo)
<Dreadlish> toshiba ma strasznie do dupy z supportem
<gtriderxc> wsadzasz każdą płytę i instalujesz cokolwiek bez problemów
<Dreadlish> acery psują się dopiero po gwarancji
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: tyle że tam płacisz za jakość
<Mat_Matan> jak ci łupanie to się nie połamie jak acer
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: za co? za i5 i 8gb ramu 4k?
<termi> ja mam dwa acery i sa ok
<termi> nic sie nie lapie itp
<gtriderxc> nikt mi nie powie zUego słowa na della
<termi> a przezyl duzo :)
<Dreadlish> mi też nikt nie powie nic złego na della i acery
<termi> łamie:*
<gtriderxc> nigdy nie mialem problemow z Windą ani Linuksem\
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nie, za magnezową obudowę, stalowe zawiasy i możliwośc modernizacji [zamiast napędu masz beama, wkładasz drugi hdd lub baterię lub inne pcima]
<Dreadlish> bo mam po 2 sztuki i tego i tego
<gtriderxc> zadnych problemow z SATĄ albo wifi
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ty masz zamiar nim rzucać, że potrzebna ci taka obudowa?
<termi> :)
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: trochę nieostrożny jestem
<Mat_Matan> potrafi mi sprzęt upaść
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: mi w ciągu 6 lat użytkowania laptopów 2 razy upuściłem
<Dreadlish> 1 raz upuściłem acera - działa dalej, na nim siedze właśnie
<termi> to mnie acer spadl z polki w pociagu
<termi> :D:D
<Dreadlish> drugi raz upuściłem della - tylko cd mi jeszcze upadł na nogę, ale dalej oba działają
<termi> i działa
<termi> :)
 * Mat_Matan ma telefon od roku nowy i jumu tyle razu upadał...
<Mat_Matan> *już mu
<Dreadlish> acery się łatwo serwisują
<Dreadlish> serwisuje*
<Mat_Matan> acery się łatwo psują
<Dreadlish> jak jednego rozłożysz i złożysz to analogicznie robisz z innymi
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: chyba w twoich snach
<termi> :)
<Mat_Matan> emachine to kolega od pół roku 3 razy miał w serwisie
<Dreadlish> emachines to jest gówno...
<Mat_Matan> emachines to acer
<Dreadlish> ale acer acer jest ok
<Dreadlish> ja mówie o aceru aceru
<Dreadlish> a nie o emachinesie mega dolna półka, prawie piwnia
<Dreadlish> piwnica*
<Mat_Matan> to tylko seria dudes
<gjm> Mat_Matan: mój się łatwo nie psuje ;]
<Dreadlish> 5630ez - w maju skoczą mu 2 latka, działa do teraz, i wszystko działa, poza małym defektem, który mają wszystkie z tej serii
<Dreadlish> czyli "czasem nie zaskoczy przy włączeniu"
<Mat_Matan> a z osobistych doświadczeń to odradzam  MSI
<Dreadlish> ale wystarczy mu aku wyjąć i włożyć
<Dreadlish> i działa
<Dreadlish> msi to jest taniość taniości
<Dreadlish> msi wind kolegi działał przez 2 miesiące
<Mat_Matan> rozwaliły się zawiasy po roku i jeszcze gwarancji nie uwzględnili
<Dreadlish> do teraz (5 miesięcy) nie wrócił z serwisu
<gjm> ja mam 5738g i jedyne co mnie wkurwia to że tam gdzie mam nadgarstki odbarwiła się obudowa.
<Mat_Matan> poza tym, widziałem podobnego LG ostatnio, taki sam jak MSI tylko logo inne
<gjm> a i na touchpadzie też jest wytarte
<Dreadlish> gjm: jak używasz to się wyciera - proste nie?
<termi> a mam tez toschibe i touchpd sie zesral
<gjm> ale chujowo to wygląda
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nie
<termi> a na acera raz wylalem kawe i dziala dalej
<termi> :D:D
<Dreadlish> ja ostatnio naprawiałem 5520 zalanego
<Dreadlish> i teraz jest 7250 :D
<gjm> taka elipsa ciemna na szarym
<Dreadlish> tylko touchpada musze mu wyczyścić bo nie styka czasem
<gjm> Dreadlish: jak to?
<Dreadlish> gjm: bo był zalany
<Dreadlish> cocacolą, a potem jeszcze kawą doprawiony
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> i płyta główna poszła się *ebać
<gjm> Dreadlish: ale ze 5520 -> 7250?
<Dreadlish> i z 5520 zrobiło się 7250
<termi> widze ze tu mowa o studenckich laptopach :D:D:D
<gjm> aa
<Dreadlish> bo z wszystkich aspirów pasuje do wszystkich aspirów
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> byle by miał płytę główną oznaczoną ICY*
<Dreadlish> a tak w praktyce - jakby intel stracił rynek pctów to ma dalej monopol na notebooki
<Dreadlish> tylko jeszcze musze poszukać cdka do tej mojej extensy
<Dreadlish> bo zaliczył szlifa
<Dreadlish> i mi tego nie przyjmą na gwarancje
<Dreadlish> więc pilnie poszukuje cdka do mojej extensy :)
<termi> wow
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> termi: wtf?
<termi> a nic sie zaskozcylem mile
<termi> bo na linux
<termi> kamerka odrazu dziala
<termi> bez ebania sie
<termi> ze sterami
<Dreadlish> v4l2 4 ever
<termi> a na windzie tak ni idzie :)
<Dreadlish> no bo linuch ma v4l
<Dreadlish> czyli Video for Linux
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> ;d
<gjm> termi: tak samo modem 35
<gjm> 3g*
<termi> co do modemu 3g
<termi> to hmm na ubuntu 9xxx
<termi> chyba nie bylo lekko z tym
<gjm> tylko gammu potrzebne
<gjm> termi: u mnie na 10.10
<gjm> jest od razu
<termi> ja wiem
<gjm> a dlaczego było trudno?
<termi> a nie wiem
<termi> probowalem wtedy iplusa
<termi> sobie podpiac
<termi> no i nie latalo
<termi> wtedy
<Dreadlish> no bo nie było usb_modeswitcha ...
<Dreadlish> trzeci dzień próbuje się doprosić o odpowiedź na moje pytanie :D
<gjm> Dreadlish: jakie?
<Dreadlish> zna sie tu ktoś *urwa na hardware serwerowym =.=?
<termi> Dreadlish: me not
<gjm> ja nie
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> jacekowski w robocie pewnie jeszcze
<termi> dzisiaj sobota
<termi> moze spi
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> on w robocie pewnie
 * termi zastanawia sie czy crona sobie wsadzic :)
<Dreadlish> termi: a czego nie?
<termi> bo mam 512 ramu
<termi> i nie wiem czy nie bede mial zamulki
<Dreadlish> termi: to raptem 1 czy 2 mb ...
<termi> prezkonales mnie :)
<karmelek> dlaczego ten %^& cron ni dziala :/
<Dreadlish> karmelek: bo nie masz go w initscriptach?
<termi> pulpitit recorder fajna rzecz
<termi> hmm ogv mozna na windzie odpalic?
<DaZ> nie, nie mozna.
<termi> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Ogg-Vorbis-Filter,Program,Windows,11449.html
<termi> a to od tego nei bedzie?
<DaZ> nie.
<qermit> termi: k-lite i mozesz odpalac w WMP
<termi> qermit: elo :)
<qermit> ją
<termi> ten uttorent na linuxa juz jest wydany?
<DaZ> po co ci.
<termi> bo sie do niego przyzwyczailem
<termi> poza tym ciekai mnei czy da sie zrobic tak
<termi> iz mam zapodane sciaganie na windzie
<termi> odpalam linuxa uterenta i dalej m i ciagnie
<termi> to samo
<termi> niezaleznie jaki system odpale
<qermit> termi: pod wine działa dobrze
<termi> wiem ale pod wine mi zamula
<qermit> termi: a ty na routerze nie masz klienta torrentowego?
<DaZ> generalnie to ja kiedyś utorrentowe rzeczy dociągałem qbittorrentem
<DaZ> albo na odwrót
<termi> nie nie mam
<qermit> termi: kup sobie starego kompa za 2 stówy, postaw go w szafie i niech działa sobie
<termi> moze kiedys :)
<termi> btw qermit nie wiem czy czytales na sezamkowej ale wgralem ten plug od tego rebuya
<qermit> czytałem
<termi> a co do kompa za 2 stowy to teraz bed ekupowal ramu ze 2 gb bo 512 to do dupy
<qermit> termi: działa?
<termi> no dziala
<qermit> ciekawe czy te wczesniejsze resterty nie byly przez to powodowane
<termi> chyba byly
<termi> bo ten koles nie pierwszy raz
<termi> wzsedl z tego co sie dowidzialem
<termi> i za kazdym razem mowil zeby sie zabezpieczyc z tego co mi mowili
<termi> tylko te glaby na to nie reagowaly
<termi> i mi nic nie mowili
<termi> oni w ogole nie raguja na nic
<termi> patrza grania tylko
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ?
<Cent> cześć
<m477> panowie ale akcje na basenie mialem
<m477> zawiazalem supel na gaciach tak ze nie dalo sie go rozsuplac i 10 min probowalem go przepilowac puszka
<jacekowski> i obciales sobie
<m477> nie, zdialem przez dupe :<
<m477> ale ledwo ledwo
<michal_> siema
<michal_> czt uzywajac './' do uruchomienia programu moge dodac jakas flage zeby uruchomil sie w zmaksymalizowanym oknie?
<michal_> zadnego odzewu?
<matti__> hmm?
<Nerihsa> michal_: zalezy czy w programie jest jakis parameter
<Nerihsa> odpowiedzialny za to
<michal_> rozumiem dzieki
<Dreadlish> jestem
<Dreadlish> michal_: to w ustawieniach programu musisz pogrzebać
<m477> dlaczego strona www zamiast polskich znakow wywala mi krzaki?
<crusty> kup UTF-8
<crusty> :>
<frimer> zle kodowanie w przegladarce, plik strony zapisany nie w tym kodowaniu co trzeba lub strona ma zle kodowanie,
<termi> albo strona made in china
<m477> chyba strona
<m477> bo w innych dziala
<m477> da sie to jakos fixnac?
<termi> a daj www do tej strony?
<termi> zobacze sobie :)
<frimer> http://www.w3.org/International/O-charset.pl.php
<m477> http://www.if.pw.edu.pl/~fornal/bethe-bloch/Bethe-Bloch/index.html
<frimer> ISO-8859-2
<frimer> zmien na utf-8
<m477> gdzie
<frimer> zle
<termi> tez mam krzaki
<frimer> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1250">
<frimer> tu w index.html
<m477> w ogole mi FF zawiesilo przy instalacji pluga
<frimer> zmien na jakies normalne kodowanie ISO-8859-2 utf-8 czy cos takiego
<frimer> i zmien kodowanie plikow bo sa zapewne zgrane z windowsa
<frimer> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 3.0">
<gjm> fuj
<m477> ale gdzie mam to wlepac?
<gjm> m477: pokaz source
<termi> prawy myszki i pokaz zrodlo strony
<gjm> m477: szukasz PPM?
<gjm> ;>
<m477> czego
<termi> prawy przycisk myszki
<termi> :)
<m477> a nie sry
<m477> mialem rozmowe
<m477> mam wszystko wrzucic czy poczatek tylko?
<gjm> do <body>
<m477> http://pastebin.com/1J3Ws24s
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> matka dosponsorowała mi zakup serwera ( nieświadomie ale tak)
<gjm> m477: http://pastebin.com/1J3Ws24s
<Galahad> Dreadlish, podstępna bestio ^^
<Dreadlish> poprostu zapytałem się jej czy by mi pożyczyła 50zł ;D
<gjm> taa. pożyczyła
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja oddaje w przeciwieństwie do niektórych
<gjm> no dobra
<Galahad> nie zepsuje tej zastawy za.....50zł :D
<m477> gjm: tam cos jest zmienione i co mam z tym zrobic?
<gjm> wklić
<gjm> wkleić*
<m477> no do zrodla strony sie nie da
<Galahad> co to jest gjm ?
<Galahad> jakis protest ?
<Nerihsa> .g gjm
<Nerihsa> `g gjm
<Przekliniak> Nerihsa: GJM: Summary for GMAC LLC 7.35% Notes due 8/8/20- Yahoo! Finance: <http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GJM>
<gjm> m477: to twoja strona?
<m477> nie
<gjm> to o chuj tu chodzi?
<m477> no bo sie czytac teo nie da
<m477> tego*
<gjm> masz FF?
<m477> tak i nie tylko
<gjm> to weź Widok >> Zestaw znaków i pokombinuj
<Skrzyp> Żelou
<Nerihsa> czy ktos tu rozumie obrazy i przeciwobrazy w relacji?
<Skrzyp> Nie, na kanale są sami idioci :)
<ZOMO> Skrzyp: grzeczniej kurwa *odpina od pasa pale i nawala Skrzyp po plecach*
<Skrzyp> Nie trafiłeś
<Skrzyp> -300 exp
<ZOMO> to ja bylem na ubuntu ?
<ZOMO> o jezu, sorry myslalem ze jestem na trollownia :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: kolejna instancja torrentowa? :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: hmm?
<Skrzyp> A, f8l :)
<Skrzyp> Nie, sorki
<Skrzyp> Biszkopciki
<Skrzyp> Ślepy jestem
<ZOMO> Skrzyp: nie czepiaj sie
<ZOMO> mowie ci ze pomylilem kanaly
<ZOMO> bo mialem pod tym numerem trollownie
<Skrzyp> Podaj nazwę tej twojej arcytrollowni
<ZOMO> #trollownia
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> elo Skrzyp
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: będą przenosiny
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<Mat_Matan> bry
<kklimonda> ech, ktoś psuje wikipedię :/
<kklimonda> i nie mogę przeglądać
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: o fuck... myślałem że ja jednym kompem nie zddosuję ;P
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: ale kogo?
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: jednym kompem możesz max zDoSować a nie z DDoSować
<Mat_Matan> <kklimonda> ech, ktoś psuje wikipedię :/
<Mat_Matan> ;P
<Dreadlish> uu
<gtriderxc> schkoda wikipedii bo to nie jest zuo
<crabtree> cześć polećcie proszę jakąś dobrą kamerkę internetową, niekoniecznie działającą pod ubuntu
<Dreadlish> dobrą tzn?
<Biszkopcik> crabtree: a musi w oogle dzialac ?
<crabtree> tak :)
<crabtree> dobrą tzn dobrej rozdzielczości, ale nie HD bo mój komputer nie wyrobi
<foreste> chyba
<foreste> zatrzele sie ;d
<foreste> wyprubowalem 19 dystryyybucji
<foreste> 9 z nich
<foreste> polegly na acpi
<foreste> zzalosne -.-
<foreste> 10
<frimer> jakie?
<foreste> opensuse kubuntu  knopix debian   fedora aurox etc
<foreste> tylko ubuntu
<foreste> chodzi -..-
<mati75> hej foreste
<mati75> foreste: pld próbowałeś?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> nie
<foreste> ale co dziwne'
<foreste> kubuntu ro ubuntu
<foreste> ale z kde4
<foreste> i wraz   nie widzi accc    i bateri
<foreste> nawet po instalacji  acpii-support i acpi-advance
<foreste> ale pod gnome zz tymi paczkami mam skalowanie i wykrywa ac i baterie
<foreste> cchyba zrobie remix
<foreste> zainstaluje debiana
<foreste> z gnom
<foreste> i doinstaluje te acpi advance
<foreste> od ubuntu
<foreste> bo az mi cisnie na usta !##$%$#$%
<foreste> ale do debianaa zrazzilem sie po fsck
<foreste> co mi caly system dal w lost + found ;d
<Dreadlish> jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> bo nic sie nie zwaliło
<foreste> to fajowo
<foreste> moge co  innego mowic swym przypadku
<foreste> mam lapka ponad rok
<foreste> a on w sumie ma 4 lata
<foreste> i przez te 4  lata dobrego  acpii nie mogli zrobic -..-
<pajtoniv> Cze.
<frimer> foreste: slacka tez testowales?
<foreste> niet
<foreste> a pc bsd widziało
<foreste> ale  modemu  ummts  ne moge tam odpalic  ;/
<shpaq> foreste: używaj windowsa i po problemie
<shpaq> albo postaw gentoo jak człowiek
<pajtoniv> foreste: na portach nie bylo sterow?
<pajtoniv> Pokatnych chociaz?
<pajtoniv> Ktore da sie przekonfigurowac?
<foreste> moze    i wykrywal
<foreste> ale z lini   komend nie moglem uzyskac polaczzenia ?
<pajtoniv> Wiec, albo miales kodowanie dla cyrylicy,
<pajtoniv> albo slabo szukales.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<shpaq> akurat cyrylicę łatwo znaleźć
<foreste> XS
<foreste> modem to huawei e 160 ::Ppppp
<pajtoniv> O huawei to juz legendy pisza.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<shpaq> oj tam, oj tam
<shpaq> działają i wsio
<pajtoniv> Sure.
<pajtoniv> Wspominam wlasnie o tym, ze i tutka po polsku latwo zdybac.
<shpaq> w zjebuntu nawet tego nie trzeba
<pajtoniv> ...nawet.
<pajtoniv> Auc.
<shpaq> anyway, u mnie działa
<shpaq> z acpi też nie miewałem problemów
<shpaq> ale to może dlatego, że ich nie szukałem
<foreste> ja mam toporny lapek
<pajtoniv> To co z Ciebie za linuksiaz, shpaq?
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> foreste: oszczedz,
<pajtoniv> co ma lapek do *.conf?
<foreste> benq joybook a52 :P
<foreste> i matoporne acpi
<pajtoniv> Mhm, no, chyba, ze benq.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<foreste> tzn dsdt
<shpaq> pajtoniv: żaden ze mnie linuksiarz
<foreste> debciaa fedorka 14 zastapila na pc
<foreste> pajtoniv: nie wiem jakim cudem ubu se daje rady z moim lspkiem ;d
<foreste> lapkiem
<gtriderxc> czy to możliwe ze monitor systemu ssie??
<shpaq> tak, to możliwe
<gtriderxc> wentylator mi rozgrzewa obodoqwe prawie do czerwonosci
<gtriderxc> wykresy dają mi 2x 100%
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: to masz szajską obudowę, radiator i pastę
<gtriderxc> a w cpu wszedzie zero w procesach
<gtriderxc> e nie szjską, bo na wykresach chodzą 2x 100%
<gtriderxc> czyli chodzą serio na 100%
<gtriderxc> tylko tabela procesów ssie
<gtriderxc> walne se lepiej top w terminal z resztą
<tar-gz> Che
<Dreadlish> yelo
<gtriderxc> top tez ssie
<foreste> pajtoniv: moze dmesq pokaze ??
<foreste> ;::>
<gtriderxc> tylko wykresy są my friends
<gtriderxc> szatan teraz jeden wJe co mi tak wali po procesach
<gtriderxc> nie wiecie gdzie moge go znaleźć??
<Dreadlish> topen
<Dreadlish> topem*
<Dreadlish> albo htopem
<gtriderxc> o
<gtriderxc> htop Uadny
<gtriderxc> jak to fajnie sEE czasem FFFpaść na irca
<Dreadlish> ty nie masz utfa czy co?
<gtriderxc> ;)
<foreste> se to sony ercson ;)
<foreste> xD
<gtriderxc> i klawjatóry zalane coca cocĄ
<Dreadlish> to ją wyczyść
<foreste> ciekaawe czzy  far jest  pod linux ;::Pppp
<gtriderxc> ciekawe czy Janitor czyści klawJatury!!??
<Dreadlish> mc?
<foreste> far
<foreste> tzn
<foreste> program do se ;d
<foreste> tzn flaashing se ;d
<foreste> bo mam far
<foreste> dlaa win
<foreste> k770i   soft zmienialem i  sima sciagnalem ;d
<bikstopa> ku**a
 * bikstopa musi napisac sprawozdanie z pracy wahadla prostego, gdzie jego prace widzial tylko w postaci rysunku na tablicy na laboratoriach
<foreste> TTO  ZROB SE WACHADLO ::;p
<foreste> albo kuup  zegarek z wachadlem :)0
<Caemyr> wachadlo?
<Caemyr> co to kurwa ma byc wachadlo
<tar-gz> coś co sie gibie w dwie strony
<tar-gz> taki zmechanizowany gibon.
<Caemyr> i to sie kurwa nazywa wachadlo?
<Nerihsa> waczadlo
<foreste> Caemyr:
<tar-gz> jak staniesz w rozkroku i zaczniesz sie gibać to zrozumiesz co to wachadło jest
<foreste> bez na k
<Caemyr> nie ma czegos takiego jak wachadlo nieuki
<tar-gz> wąchadło? jak łazisz i wąchasz to masz wąchadło.
<foreste> kklimonda:  spi xXXXDD
<Nerihsa> meow
<foreste> zw
<foreste> klawa swira ma
<Caemyr> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahadło
<Caemyr> glupie dzieci
<foreste> Nerihsa: a co fcc
<Nerihsa> ?
<foreste> to  ja wymiekam naa  lapku
<foreste> no juz :)
<foreste> klawa ok ;P
<bikstopa> :D
 * bikstopa chyba umie uzywac na PK kompa :D
<bikstopa> trzeba bylo przetlumaczyc skan textu na rosyjski na wyklady
<bikstopa> to lamery sie meczyly cala noc
<bikstopa> a ja odpalilem ocr'a i google translate :D
<Caemyr> bikstopa: a ze wyszly idiotyzmy to juz nie twoj problem
<bikstopa> nawet nie ;d
<Caemyr> widzialem jakosc tlumaczenia rus->pl na normalnym tekscie
<Caemyr> a co dopiero na ocr-owanym
<bikstopa> zaliczylem rosyjski na 4
<bikstopa> wiec nie bylo tak zle :D
<bikstopa> a nie umiem nawet alfabetu ;p
<bikstopa> tzn cyrlicy
<bikstopa> Caemyr: wejscie: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne3/Save0010.JPG
<bikstopa> Caemyr: wyjscie http://translate.google.pl/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ru&tl=pl&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F7627220%2F1101080529_Save0010.txt
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/328m6ac> (at translate.google.pl)
<foreste> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<foreste> Battery 0: design capacity 2000 mAh, last full capacity 1335 mAh = 66%
<foreste> a nawet
<foreste> acpi =b niedziala
<gtriderxc> Htop rząndzi!!
<gtriderxc> dzi eki!!!
<Szprycha> Cześc
<Szprycha> działa?\
<foreste> kiedy nie wylacze i wlacze zasilacza wczasie pracy lapka
<Szprycha> Witam jestem pierwsy raz na ircu nie znam jeszcze zwyczaji :)
<gtriderxc> ale Wy macie dziwne problemy. od 4 lat qpuje używane Delle i żadnych klopotow z tym nie ma
<mati75> gtriderxc: ja ich też nie czaje
<mati75> Szprycha: najpierw się polewa opom
<Szprycha> <drin> dla Op'ów
<Szprycha> :D
<Szprycha> kurcze fajny ten Ubuntu, od dłuższego czasu przymierzałem się :) już tydzień działa :) tylko instalacji prog postudiować i hajda
<gtriderxc> juz tydzien:
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> ubuntusatanic.org
<Szprycha> wcześniej po 2h leciał format :D
<gtriderxc> Ubuntu jest fajne bo mozna naprawic zamiast reinstalowa
<gtriderxc> c
<Dreadlish> wszystko można naprawić zamiast reinstalla
<gtriderxc> to zyczę dobrej zabawy w naprawianie rejestrów windzie lub "usuwanie" wirów
<Mat_Matan> gtriderxc: win zawsze się da naprawić
<gtriderxc> juz nie pamietam jak sie pisało regedit
<Mat_Matan> format c:\q
<Szprycha_> nie ma to jak wywalenie :/ = szprycha  hehe
<gtriderxc> :)
<Szprycha_> o
<gtriderxc> ja juz nie pamietam co to jest C:\
<Mat_Matan>  /home
<Mat_Matan> :]
<PushUpek> C:\ != /home
<Dreadlish> a może to jest / ?
<Szprycha_> ?
<Szprycha_> :)
<Szprycha_> jeszcze trochę i nas pozalewa
<Szprycha_> kajakiem do roboty
<Szprycha_> :)
<El_pieto> mnie nie zaleje:) szkoly mi tez nie zaleje, co malo mnie raduje
<El_pieto> ale nie narzekam:)
<Szprycha_> wysokie progi :D
<gtriderxc> wpiszcie sobie w search engine "wtyłciach":)))
<Dreadlish> ukośnik :D
<Szprycha_> hehe
<Dreadlish> bądź bek slesz
 * Mat_Matan przewalał zaspy od ścian i teraz jest chory
<El_pieto> Dreadlish akcent na K pada w bek wiec zapisac powinienes bek'
<foreste> kurde
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> bekslesz
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> do lenovo zrobili smapi -.-
<El_pieto> inglisz is kul
<foreste> ado innych to nie :< balwany ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba siostre nazmusić, żeby powiedziała swój numer do konta i miejsce gdzie trzyma swoją kartę z kodami, ażebym mógł dokonać defraudacji :D
<foreste> siostry predzej w lep dadza nix powiedza :P
<Szprycha_> jest możliwość włączyć w Xchat 0.25 ssl czy jest to już on ?
<Szprycha_> 0,26
<Szprycha_> moze nie ma potrzeby
<Szprycha_> helow
<gtriderxc> qrde kto mi tego htop 'a polecił
<gtriderxc> normalnie tulez
<gtriderxc> a ja sie topem pauowauem
<gtriderxc> miszczostFFFo!!
<bikstopa> ja pie****e!!!!
<gtriderxc> ??
<bikstopa> mam bramke voip - dostarczona przez mojego operatora
<bikstopa> wyczytalem w necie ze domyslne haslo to admin admin a konto goscia to guest/guest
<gtriderxc> podziękuj
<Szprycha_> co to znaczy ?
<Szprycha_> :D
<bikstopa> admin/admin nie dziala - zmienione
<bikstopa> wchodze na guest/guest
<gtriderxc> że atak slownikowy pojdzie szybko
<bikstopa> mam dostep do opcji all - ale tylko do odczytu
<gtriderxc> a root ??
<bikstopa> moge wejsc w edycje ustawien konta admina > ale nadal tylko do odczytu
<gtriderxc> root/root
<bikstopa> jest admin i input password z jakims haslem
<bikstopa> pokazuje zrodlo strony, a tam value="wsnr1234"
<bikstopa> i to haslo zadzialalo do bramki z loginem admin :D
<gtriderxc> :/ dzwoń do sztana
<gtriderxc> *szatana
<gtriderxc> ide spac bo gupoty pisze
<gtriderxc> czecsc
<Szprycha_> hehe :)
<bikstopa> zajebiste to zabezpieczenie ;'x
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> on mówi żebyś dzwonił do szatana
<Dreadlish> ale czołgista przecież jest
<Galahad_> witam
<Dreadlish> elo galahad ;d
<Galahad_> ^^!
<Galahad_> Dreadlish: cze ...szatana ? kto ?
<foreste> jak zresetowac acpci ?
<foreste> wczasie pracy systemu ?
<Galahad_> będe miał pytanie ale to zaraz ^^ (przygotujcie się) :D
<Dreadlish> nom?
<Szprycha_> dawaj bo lece :D
<Szprycha_> wypracowanie
<Szprycha_> a potem co autor miał na myśli
<Szprycha_> :]
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> kurde maÄc
<Dreadlish> jeszcze raz przebitka
<Galahad_> heheh probuje uruchmoić wifi realteka
<Galahad_> i mi sie nie chce
<Galahad_> działać*
<karmelek> to niech sie zachce :p
<Galahad_> noo ... ^^
<foreste> wifi male piwo
<Galahad_> jakiś dziwny błąd ....
<karmelek> piwo? gdzie?!
<ntat> °U°
<foreste> jak mi ktos pomoze z acpi to jest bogiem
<Galahad_> lsusb pokzauje ze sobie jest realtek ...no ale nie działa więc ściagam stery i......
<karmelek> foreste: co chcesz zrobic?
<Galahad_> foreste: ofiary datki i uwielbianie gwarantowane ?
<foreste> nie wykrywa mi ac i battery
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> kurde
<karmelek> laptop mode i inny shit masz?
<Dreadlish> why nie mam utfca?
<foreste> tzn no
<ntat> `cp-1250
<karmelek> Galahad_: warunki religii ustalimy potem :P
<Galahad_> :(
<ntat> :|
<karmelek> foreste: szukal wasc modelu lapa na forach?
<Galahad_> tak sie składa ze mam pare alb i komzy w szafie :F
<foreste> zaczyna mi wykrywac kiedy odlacze i wlacze ponownie zasilaczwczasie pracy lapka
<foreste> tak i jest malo nawet wcale
<karmelek> Galahad_: ksiedzem jestes?
<karmelek> koscielnym? :P
<Galahad_> hehehe bratem siostry
<Galahad_> hehhehehe
<karmelek> foreste: wez zobacz w syslogu i dmesgu co sie wtedy dzieje
<karmelek> albo z palca gnome-power-manager odpal
<foreste> karmelek:  kpowersaver
<karmelek> Galahad_: no coz, ksiedza na ircu bym sie nie spodziewal ;P
<foreste> nawet
<Galahad_> ^^
<foreste> acpi -b mie widzi bateryjki
<foreste> nie
<karmelek> chociaz w sumie poznalbym takiego zawodnika ;P
<Dreadlish> dobre urządzenie ten switch
<Dreadlish> na jednym switchu mam 3 pule adresowe
<foreste> dopiero po tej operacji z zasilaczem to acpi -b widzi i  kpowersave
<Dreadlish> foreste: thinkpad? =.=
<foreste> beng joybook a52
<karmelek> wtf?!
<foreste> laptop
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<Dreadlish> pewnie jakieś dziwne acpi ma
<foreste> ma dziwne acpi dsdt
<karmelek> aa benq
<foreste> Dreadlish: jakim cudem ubuntu chohdzi po instalacji acpi advance i support
<foreste> ubuntu gnome
<foreste> nie z kde
<Galahad_> kde be
<Galahad_> ma ktoś 2.6.37?
<Dreadlish> sorry - debianowe 2.6.32
<foreste> Dreadlish:  MASZ http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/show.dml/22536442
<Galahad_> niech to debra kopnie ....kupiłem sobie sieciówke której stery nie da sie zainstalowac :(
<karmelek> Galahad_: coz to za sprzet?
<ntat> Galahad_, wifi?
<Galahad_> mediatech wifi usb na realteku
<ntat> to skorzystaj z Windowsowych
<justyna_178> przepraszam, mam linuxa ubuntu od niedawna i chce zapytac jak nazywa sie program do rozpakowywania plików??
<Galahad_> próbuje sobie stery skompilować ale wywala mi error: implicit declaration of function ‘daemonize’ :(
<mati75> justyna_178: file-roller
<justyna_178> dziekuję.
<Galahad_> ndiswrapper ntat ?
<Galahad_> nigdy go nie używałem hmmm
<ntat> Galahad_, tak, albo graficznie
<Galahad_> ntat: graficznie ?
<ntat> System->Administracja->Sterowniki Windows dla urządzeń bezprzewodowych
<Szprycha_> Galahad jaki nr czy sterownik ma ta wifi?
<ntat> jak masz Gnome
<Szprycha_> rt?
<Galahad_> nakladka graf na ndiswrappera ?
<Szprycha_> jest
<Galahad_> a jest takie proste okienko .... ^^
<Galahad_> ok zaraz sprawdze :> thx
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> foreste: dzięks
<Galahad_> a ma znaczenie do jakiego windowsa ?
<foreste> NIEMA ZACO ::p
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> pół dnia oszczędzania energii cieplnej wystarczy
<Dreadlish> czas podkręcić grzejnik
<Dreadlish> *zgrzyt*
<Szprycha_> foreste jest opera pod linux?:)
<foreste> no
<foreste> kilka lat
<Szprycha_> poszukam jeszcze przez aktualizaora programów czy jak
<Szprycha_> Centrum oprogramowania
<foreste> szczerze lepiej chodzi niz ff
<Szprycha_> wiem
<Szprycha_> :)
<Szprycha_> kurcze tam nie ma więc będzie jazda z instalacj a chyba :D
<Szprycha_> można z apt?
<Szprycha_> apt agp :/
<Galahad_> midori polecam do potestowania ...lekka i szybka :>
<Dreadlish> Szprycha_: od kiedy pamiętam to jest
<Galahad_> i ma okno wyboru jak w operze! ;)
<Szprycha_> Galagand dzięki ale już sie przyzwyczaiłem do myszki
<Nerihsa> opera jest pewnie w jakims repo z zamknietym oprogramowaniem
<Galahad_> Szprycha_: to jest okienkowa luzik
<Dreadlish> operę można zaciągnąć ze strony opery
<Szprycha_> ta win ?
<Szprycha_> z tego co już wiem :D to nie pojdzie to  w ubuntu exe
<Galahad_> Szprycha_: midori masz w repo :>
<Szprycha_> yes
<Galahad_> mam problem nie wiem sterowniki do krórego windowsa hehehheh zainstalować na linuksie
<Szprycha_> tylko nei wiem jeszcze co to jest repo :D wiem ze cos takiego jak jakaś paczka z której sie ściąga programy
<Galahad_> hmm tak to taki zbiór gdzieś w sieci z programami do dystrybucji linuksa jaką używasz :)
<Galahad_> taki zestaw firmowy ^^
<Szprycha_> midori - system operacyjny
<Szprycha_> :)
<Galahad_> przetstowany i przygotowany specialnie dla dystrybucji
<Galahad_> midori do jest przegladarka internetowa
<Galahad_> cos jak opera :>
<Szprycha_> Galahad a ma sterowanie myszką?
<Galahad_> a co to ? :D
<Szprycha_> gesty myszy
<Szprycha_> :D
<Galahad_> a to nie ...tzn nigdy sie nie zastanawiłem :D
<Szprycha_> :)
<Szprycha_> już coś znalazłem na linuxa opere
<Galahad_> wole skróty klawiszowe
<Galahad_> alt+t nowa zakłądka ctrl+home strona domowa itd
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej ctrl+t
<Galahad_> skróty są fajne bo są standardowo wszędzie gdzie sie pójdzie :>
<Galahad_> a tak Dreadlish ++ :D
<Szprycha_> :]
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba poblokować pakiety
<Dreadlish> bo mnie szlag jasny trafi jak mi gruba 2 wsadzi
<Dreadlish> to już nawet lilo lepsze
<Galahad_> o motyla noga działa!!!!
<Galahad_> doh
<Szprycha_> ok
<Szprycha_> odpadam - ciężarówki się zassały będę miał w co grać :)
<Galahad_> Szprycha_: w teeworlds sobie zagraj
<Galahad_> mnie wciagneło :D
<Szprycha_> u
<Szprycha_> juz wbijam w search engine
<Galahad_> wychodze spocony ... crazy szalona gra
<Galahad_> co za emocje ... ^^
<Szprycha_> o
<Szprycha_> to bedzie nastepna gierka \:D
<Szprycha_> lecę narazie :D
<Galahad_> ok powodzenia Szprycha_
<Galahad_> wyłanczam się testuje wifi by :>
<Dreadlish> heh
<Galahad__> :D
<Galahad__> hehehhe :>śmiga Linux rulez :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dreadlish.co.cc jest wolna
<office> co to sa za zawodnicy
<Czolgista> ktoś chce lato?
<Dreadlish> ale ktoco?
<Czolgista> http://i.imgur.com/2Fkmt.jpg a to macie lato
<Galahad__> ^^
<Caemyr> vivat oczojebny blur
<Galahad__> Czolgista: to w Rosomaku tak masz ? ^^
<Czolgista> Galahad__: ta, na sybirze
<Dreadlish> ta
<DaZ> zaden blur, parkinson.
<Galahad__> http://telewizor.tv/film,id,18118 o kutwa ! hehehhehehhe
<Dreadlish> taki sobie blur
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Galahad__> miał ktos z was sopcast ?
<PushUpek> miał
<Galahad__> PushUpek: i jak wrazenia ?
<PushUpek> dobre ;]
<PushUpek> tylko opóźnienie jest
<Galahad__> :D ok to ja też chce :D
<PushUpek> ~ 2s
<Galahad__> hehe
<PushUpek> no i dobre łącze trzeba do tego
<Galahad__> jak to instalowałeś ?
<Galahad__> PushUpek: tz njakie minimum wg ciebie ?
<PushUpek> w apt-get chyba jest
<PushUpek> 2Mbit uploadu i downloadu to minimu
<PushUpek> ale na słabszym może pójdzie dobrze też ;]
<Galahad__> hmm.... no mic sprawdzic zawsze moge :F
<Galahad__> o nie mam w repo trzeba dopisać
<PushUpek> hmm, ściągnij binarkę
<Galahad__> jakby co to cie znajde :D
<Galahad__> a to chyba trzeba jakieś nakładki graficzne czy przez coś sie uruchomi ?
<Galahad__> przez jakiś mediaplayer ?
<PushUpek> mplayera używasz
<Galahad__> a ok... no ciekawe to jest :> a legalne ? :D
<PushUpek> nie wszystkie kanały są legalne
<Galahad__> hmm no tak ....można wkońcu przez p2p ściagać linuxa i jest ok (tzn chyba)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> miałem kiedyś taki dobry dyndns
<Galahad__> szite :D
<Dreadlish> tylko nie pamiętam gdzie
<Galahad__> szyite*
<Dreadlish> ooo
<Dreadlish> nawet jeszcze nie wyłączyli
<Dreadlish> kocham gmiala
<Dreadlish> gmaila
<Dreadlish> i to że mam go od 5 lat i nic od tej pory nie wywaliłem
<Dreadlish> oprócz spamu kŧóry się sam wywala
<Galahad__> gożej jak miałeś i zapomniałeś :(
<Galahad__> najważneijsze to silne hasło : chuck norris :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<DaZ> badum tsh
<Galahad__> ok idę już w pielesze jutro niestety mam prace :(
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Galahad__> cześć pewnie jutro tez wpadne
<Galahad__> ^^
<elwin013> dobranoc :)
<pajtoniv> Heh, azcie natrzaskali miensa.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<pajtoniv> Dfajscia minut mnie nie byou zaletfie.
<dwe11er> 1st
<pajtoniv> Day changed to 11 Jan 2012 <@pajtoniv> 1st
<pajtoniv> ;p
<Dreadlish> infinitith
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> prosty w obsłudze serwer dns mi trzeba
<harcesz> everydns.net
<Dreadlish> tzn. w konfiguracji
<Ciaho> http://pastebin.com/DRUWJa6W widzi tu ktoś dlaczego jockey twierdzi że sie nie powiodla instalacja?
<harcesz> czy chcesz sam sobie postawić?
<Dreadlish> harcesz: no to pomyśl
<Dreadlish> jak chce serwer dns to chodzi mi o daemona czy o serwer?
<Dreadlish> jasne że o daemona :D
<harcesz> Dreadlish: http://rupyb.com/images/gallery/rupy/118_I-see-what-you-did-there.jpg
<Dreadlish> ok dobra
<Dreadlish> krzywo sie wyraziłem
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze moje ukochane wiki.archlinux.org mnie poratuje
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> stawiałem kiedyś
<Dreadlish> ale nie pamiętam już na czym
<foreste> masakra ;d
<Dreadlish> ?
<foreste> z moim laptopem ;(
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jutro sie zajmę tą padaką
<Dreadlish> bo ja tego dnsa o 00:30 nie doprowadze do porządku
<foreste>  ja tez ta swa padaka dam luz
<foreste> zainstaluje tego syfa
<foreste> windows xp
<Mat_Matan> win98se!
<foreste> nie mam licecji
<Dreadlish> ja mam jedną licke na me
<Dreadlish> jedną na 98
<Dreadlish> na 2000 na 2 procesory :D
<Dreadlish> i na tym sie kończy mój legalny win w domu
<foreste> ba
<Dreadlish> wszyscy albo ikspek albo siudemka
<foreste> producenci lapkow lamia sami licecje
<Dreadlish> albo ja rodzynek na linuksie cały pokój (7 komputerów)
<foreste> win xp he dajs do 2 rdzeniowych cpu ;d
<foreste> daja
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a powinni prafeszjonal
<Dreadlish> chociaż że i tak nikt nie zauważy
<foreste> a jak ktos ma 6 rdzeni ?
<Dreadlish> no to prafeszjonal
<foreste> 400x 6 ?xD
<Dreadlish> albo figa z makiem :D
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> to jest na 1 procesor
<Dreadlish> a procesor może mieć x rdzeni :D
<foreste> nie ;P
<Dreadlish> i jest dalej traktowany jako 1
<foreste> jedno opakowanie 2 procesory w 1 :P
<Dreadlish> jest jeszcze takie coś jak oem
<Dreadlish> że masz na sprzęt
<Dreadlish> a nie na ilość cpu
<Dreadlish> co teraz wszędzie wrzucaja
<foreste> idiotyczne to jest ;p
<foreste> zydzi wzucaja wszedzie oemy ;f
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dołożysz ramu to jeszcze nie zobaczy
<Dreadlish> ale jak procka przetaktujesz, że go cpuid inaczej rozpozna
<Dreadlish> to zaraz każe aktywować :D
<foreste> mi nie kazalo :P
<Dreadlish> ja jak z 1,5ghz zrobiłem 2,5ghz to mi kazał :D
<foreste> semprona 2ghz do 2,2 ghz to nie krzyczalo  ;P
<foreste> Dreadlish:  celeron ?
<foreste> czy jakies tani athlon ;p
<Dreadlish> athlon
<Dreadlish> zbytnio tani to on nie był
<Dreadlish> a dokładniej sempron
<Dreadlish> ołówkiem modowany ;d
<Peter222> dzień dobry :)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> nocny  marku
<Peter222> hehe... dzień się dopiero zaczyna :)
<Peter222> mam pytanie, może pomożesz
<Peter222> mam NAS'a na sambie, widzę sobie go w miejsca/sieć jako smb:/udział
<foreste> nasach nie znam sie
<Peter222> mogę sobie biegać po katalogach, kopiować itd
<Peter222> ale to nie bezpośrednio NAS'a tyczy w zasadzie
<foreste> a ja mamy sle mega problem
<foreste> maly
<Peter222> chodzi o to, jak w terminaly ścieżkę wysołać do udziału samby
<Peter222> dokładnie z diff-backup bo smb://udzial nie działa
<Peter222> jaki mega?
<Peter222> z czym walczysz?
<foreste> acpi w lapku
<Peter222> ale co... hibernacja?
<foreste> nie skaluje nie widzi ac i batery
<Peter222> opsss... tego nie przerabiałem a bios aktualny?
<foreste> aktualny bios jest pod viste
<foreste> ja mam bios na xp
<Peter222> bios to bios raczej nie jest pod system a pod sprzęt
<foreste> toporny lapek
<foreste> pisze na benq
<foreste> bios z support vista
<Peter222> ale na kilku lapkach juz odpalam Ubuntu i z acpi nic nie krzaczyło nigdy
<foreste> ubuntu tak i umnie git
<foreste> ale inne distra nie
<Peter222> looknij tutaj i odszukaj swojego http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Peter222> może coś ciekawego piszą
<foreste> ba nawet kubuntu nie rusza
<foreste> bo gnome z acpi support i acpi advance ruszaja
<foreste> teraz jestem na fedora 14
<Peter222> uuu, ja poza ubuntu i minta się jeszcze nie wychyliłem :)
<Peter222> więc nic mądrego nie doradzę :(
<foreste> i acpi czesciowo nie daje rady
<foreste> mgm
<foreste> mint >
<foreste> ?
<Peter222> ale jeśli to coś typowego to looknij http://www.linux-laptop.net/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-09
<Peter222> nowy konkurent Ubuntu :) http://www.linuxmint.com/
<foreste> moj laprk tojoybook a52
<foreste> laptop
<foreste> swietnie
<foreste> zgubil system wifi karte -.-
<Biszkopcik> foreste: nic dziwnego, jest tak zimno ze pakiety wifi spadaja na ziemie i zmarzaja
<bartek> peterek jestes ?
<bartek> btw
<bartek> peter222
<bartek_> mam bios 1.09
<bartek_> a na stronie
<bartek_> 3.00
<bartek_> oooooo
<bartek_> tylko jak go wgrac pod linux ;/
<PushUpek> pewnie wystarczy zrobić pendriva botowalnego i wgrać bios po staremu ;D
<m477> witam :)
<Biszkopcik> witaj!
<m477> co tam
<Biszkopcik> nudy
<Biszkopcik> pracuje :P
<m477> nad?
 * bt4 wita
<m477> jem serek wiejski :)
<Ciaho> o 2 w nocy?
<m477> yhym
<m477> duzo jem w nocy
<Ciaho> spać a nie obżerać się
<Ciaho> potem bedziesz szerszy jak wyższy
<m477> 2 w nocy to czas za**pierdalania
<m477> zaszybki metabolizm mam
<m477> moge jesc i jesc
<Biszkopcik> m477: nad #hyperhost
<m477> co to
<Biszkopcik> hosting www
<m477> i
 * NightWish` ziewa marnie
<m477> czemu
<NightWish`> noooo
<NightWish`> ja tego nie rozumiem
<NightWish`> ale ziewnik mimo że losuje ziewy
<NightWish`> doskonale oddaje moj nastroj
<NightWish`> a czemu marnie.. bo marnie mi
<m477> czemu
<NightWish`> nie wiem
<NightWish`> po prostu ;)
<PushUpek> ale czemu?:D
<NightWish`> PushUpek: mendo
<NightWish`> wyslalam Ci inwajta
<PushUpek> NightWish`: where?:>
<tar-gz> che
<pajtoniv> He?
<tar-gz> Mam archa na drugiej partycji. Moge jakoś go odpalić w konsoli na debianie?
<pajtoniv> Podchrutuj sie do niego.
<tar-gz> nie umiem
<pajtoniv> Wyszperaj to.
<pajtoniv> Najlatwiej powiedziec 'nie umiem' i pomyslec 'znajdz za mnie i podlinkuj'.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<Czolgista> tar-gz: poczytaj o chroocir
<Czolgista> *e
<tar-gz> Wszędzie pisze jak zainstalowac system. Ja mam go zainstalowany, ale nie wiem jak go w konsoli odpalić.
<pajtoniv> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/x86/chroot.xml
<tar-gz> Przeczytałem nie umiem, trudno będę restartował co chwilę.
<pajtoniv> OMG.
<pajtoniv> Czego nie umiesz?
<pajtoniv> Podmontowac se odpowiednie katalogi?
<tar-gz> nie umiem - nie chce mi sie i tak coś spieprze.
<pajtoniv> Czy ich odpalic chrootem.
<pajtoniv> Mhm, podejscie zywcem windowsowe.
<pajtoniv> Zmien nick na zip.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<tar-gz> pajtoniv, pół nocy nie spałem bo jakiś gnój co chwile zygał mi pod oknem. Jestem przeziębiony i zły. Nei oczekuj ode mnie stania na  głowie. Myślałem, że jest jakiś łatwiejszy sposób. Z chrootem dziś mi sie nie chce bawić.
<pajtoniv> Hehe, ja wogole nie spalem, pije zielona herbatke i zamierzam sie przespac cos kolo 17,
<pajtoniv> ok, mozesz miec slusznosc w tej swojej sytuacji.
<tar-gz> pajtoniv, pijesz zieloną herbate? Fuuuj ...
<pajtoniv> Oczywiscie,
<pajtoniv> uwielbiam Oolong.
<tar-gz> taka zwykłą czy z jakimiś owocowymi dodatkami?
<pajtoniv> Co znaczy 'zwykla'?
<pajtoniv> Osobiscie znam 50 rodzajow zielonych herbat.
<tar-gz> na zwykła zielona czy zielona z cebulą szczypiorkiem i boczkiem?
<pajtoniv> Z 40 rodzajow bialych herbat.
<gjm> tar-gz: w czym problem>
<gjm> ?*
<pajtoniv> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulung
<pajtoniv> Sam sobie ogarnij czy jest zwykla wg Ciebie.
<tar-gz> pajtoniv, ale czy to jest zielona herbata czy np. zielona herbata z jablkiem, truskawkami czy innymi owocami
<pajtoniv> No kliknij na link, profanacja wg mnie jest picie tak zajebistej zielonej herbaty z owocami.
<tar-gz> zielona herbata smakuje jak tran
<pajtoniv> Tak jak do Shau-mei, o lekkim posmaku wanilii nabytym podczas okresu dojrzewania w odpowiednich warunkach dodal truskawek.
<pajtoniv> tar-gz: ta z biedronki - owszem.
<tar-gz> ty takie żygi suszone pijesz?
<pajtoniv> Nie pije pseudo-zielonej herbaty z biedronki.
<tar-gz> pijesz żygi suszone z Taiwanu - niewielka różnica
<pajtoniv> Jezeli nie piles Oolong, to sie nie wypowiadaj nt zielonej herbaty i tym bardziej jej smaku.
<pajtoniv> Za to w sredniowiecznych chinach wieszali ludzi za okreznice.
<tar-gz> pajtoniv, w chinach robią lody za miske ryżu
<pajtoniv> Damn, masz goraczke, mylisz pojecia i profanujesz kilkuset tysiacletnia kulture.
<tar-gz> nienawidze idiotów, którzy facynują się chinami, japonią i ciulskimi chińskimi bajkami
<pajtoniv> Uwazaj co piszesz,
<pajtoniv> nie podniecam sie chinami, jedynie ich herbata.
<tar-gz> ta weź katane zacny samuraju i popełnij sepuku
<pajtoniv> Ech.
<tar-gz> idź idź napij sie wywaru z gluta tybetańskiej kozy
<kklimonda> ech
<kklimonda> widzę, że ominęła mnie fascynująca dyskusja
<Czolgista> kklimonda: napuchła ci bateria w G1
<Czolgista> ?
<kklimonda> Czolgista: nie
<Mat_Matan> bry
<pajtoniv> Hi.
<pajtoniv> Ma ktos porownanie miedzy Psi a Pidgin'em?
<Mat_Matan> pidgin lepszy
<pajtoniv> Teraz z niego korzystam.
<Mat_Matan> ot i całe porównanie
<pajtoniv> Chodzi mi o zasobozernosc.
<pajtoniv> Mhm, tos mi porownal.
<kklimonda> pajtoniv: n oale akurat "zasobożerność" możesz sobie sam porównać
<kklimonda> pajtoniv: a cała reszta jest subiektywna
<Czolgista> QT jest zasobożerne
<pajtoniv> Nie chce mi sie instalowac wszystkich ficzerow potrzebnych do sprawnej pracy na psi,
<pajtoniv> skoro juz mam to wszystko w pidginie,
<pajtoniv> zapytalem gdyz myslalem, ze ktos obyty z tematem.
<pajtoniv> Mhm, znalazlem juz porownania na necie.
<OkropNick> zn ktos jakis sposob na poiadomienia mailem gdy ktos podlczy sie do maszyny za pomoca SSH?
<Czolgista> OkropNick: ciągłe grepowanie logów + postfix
<OkropNick> Czolgista: to to i ja sie domyslam, ale myslalem ze znacie jakiegos gotowca :)
<kklimonda> OkropNick: ale gotowce i tak opierają się o grepowanie logów ;)
<OkropNick> a znacie jakis?
<OkropNick> ja szukam i poki co nie znalazlem
<kklimonda> OkropNick: to jest 5 linijek w shellu
<OkropNick> kklimonda: dobra, tylko nie wiem jak je napisac, nie bylo mi kiedy sie chocby bash'a nauczyc
<pajtoniv> ;p
<OkropNick> ale szukam :)
<kklimonda> OkropNick: czas najwyższy nauczyć się programować - w dzisiejszym świecie to już nieomal jak obsługa worda
<pajtoniv> OkropNick: www.crucialp.com/resources/tutorials/secure-server-securing/email-alert-root-ssh-login-e-mail.php
<pajtoniv> Co prawda tyczy sie on jedynie root'a, ale latwo przekonwertowac.
<OkropNick> zaczne, to pewne, tylko musze wolna chwile znalesc, pracy duzo
<pajtoniv> ;)
<OkropNick> pajtoniv: wlasnie tamto czytam :)
<OkropNick> dokladnie
<pajtoniv> Generalnie ciekawa strona.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<kklimonda> można obejść wczytywanie .bashrc
<OkropNick> slucham slucham, dyskutujcie panowie
<kklimonda> OkropNick: możesz wpisać ssh host /path/exec i nie odpalisz w ogóle basha (ani innego shella)
<pajtoniv> Konsola interaktywna nie nadpisuje PATH, mhm.
<kklimonda> OkropNick: jedyne "sensowne" wyjście to grepować auth.log, albo wynik komendy last
<pajtoniv> Tj nie-interaktywna.
<kklimonda> OkropNick: ale to i tak bez większego sensu
<kklimonda> OkropNick: po co ci wiedza, że ktoś się na serwer zalogował?
<kklimonda> mają dostęp, to się logują
<kklimonda> (nie mają mieć, to się im zabiera dostęp)
<OkropNick> tyle ze ja chce miec mozliwosc zdalnego logowania sie, mam tez denyhosts, ale jakby ktos sie cudem wbil chce maila dostac na zewnetrzny serwer
<OkropNick> kklimonda: bo to moj komputer i tylko mnie wolno sie tam logowac
<OkropNick> nie chce zyc w nieswiadomosci
<kklimonda> OkropNick: nikt ci się nie wbije na serwer cudem, szczególnie jak masz denyhosts
<OkropNick> nie jest mi to niezbedne, ale przyda sie
<OkropNick> kklimonda: w sumie masz racje...
<kklimonda> OkropNick: musiałby po pierwsze znać twój login, a po drugie zgadnąć hasło
<OkropNick> racja, szczegolnie ze tylko 1 uzytkownikowi wolno sie przez ssh logowac
<Dreadlish> elo
<pajtoniv> Cze.
<Dreadlish> jest coś innego używalnego oprócz binda?
<pajtoniv> Bind2.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<Dreadlish> ehh
<pajtoniv> No czekaj, szperam bom sam ciekaw.
<pajtoniv> No nic ciekawego.
<pajtoniv> Tiny DNS.
<Dreadlish> no to trzeba bindem się bawić
<pajtoniv> Djbdns.
<pajtoniv> Heh wystarczylo w google pyknac 'bind vs *'
<pajtoniv> ;)
<pajtoniv> LOL
<pajtoniv> Czwarta pozycja:
<pajtoniv> 'BIND vs lamer, ale nie krzyczcie tylko pomozcie'
<pajtoniv> ;p
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Dreadlish> na co.cc pozmieniamy
<Dreadlish> na freedns.42.pl pozmieniamy
<Dreadlish> i będzie gitarka :D
<pajtoniv> Fck, zapomnialem za domene zaplacic.
<Dreadlish> tylko jak to kurde zrobić żeby trawił dynamiczne?
<Dreadlish> pajtoniv: współ.
<pajtoniv> DynDNS.org?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> z tamtą "firmą" się rozstałem
<pajtoniv> Chodzi Ci o dynamiczne uaktualnienia DNS?
<Dreadlish> już to zrobiłem
<pajtoniv> Mhm,
<pajtoniv> pochwal sie.
<Dreadlish> nsupdate
<Dreadlish> tylko
<Dreadlish> jeszcze sec
<Dreadlish> żeby mi na zapasowy wsadzał
<Dreadlish> jeszcze będzie trzeba zrobić lokalne repo archa o ile będę miał miejsce jeszcze na dysku
<Dreadlish> bo mnie szlag trafia jak każde bliskie jest offline albo nie ma paczek
<pajtoniv> Troche to zajmie.
<Dreadlish> albo wreszcie ruszą coś
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ftp5.gwdg.de całkiem ładnie ssie.
<Dreadlish> albo będę się do ruskich łączył bo mam blisko :D
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> pacman nowy
<Dreadlish> jeszcze będę musiał sobie jakiegoś racka skombinować
<Dreadlish> 3 kompy możliwe do montażu w racku a nie mam racka :/
<Dreadlish> zrobie sobie taki z ikea :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: z tego stolika =D
<pajtoniv> Mhm, live hacking.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<tar-gz> nie mam sił do tego archa
<Dreadlish> jak?
<pajtoniv> Dreadlish no nie wiem, pochwal sie.
<office> ma ktos tunel v6 na sixxs
<office> ?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba teraz przestawić na co.cc nameserver
<Dreadlish> kura bara
<Dreadlish> wysrało się że tak powiem
<Dreadlish> banglało banglało i nie działa
<office> co Ci nie dziala ?
<pajtoniv> W error logu nic?
<Dreadlish> pisze że "failed while receiving responses: NOAUTH"
<pajtoniv> A nie 'NOTAUTH'?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> notauth
<Dreadlish> rąbłem literówe
<pajtoniv> http://osdir.com/ml/network.dns.bind9.user/2002-11/msg00322.html
<termi> instalowal ktos skype na ubuntu?
<office> nie raz, nie dwa ;p
<Caemyr> ktos na pewno probowal
<MichalM> ja mam
<office> teraz pol # bedzie
<office> "ja mam"
<office> "instalowalem"
<Dreadlish> dobra
<MichalM> spytał się, to odpowiadam
<Dreadlish> bez walenia sie z bindem
<Dreadlish> zrobie to tylko na 42.pl
<kklimonda> termi: zadaj sensowne pytanie. Jaki masz problem?
<termi> kklimonda: najpierw sprobuje sie z tym sam uporac
<termi> chcialem wiedziec czy to wogole bangla
<termi> :)
<MichalM> bangla bangla
<Dreadlish> zarąbiście
<Dreadlish> tak sie ładnie zabezpieczyłem przed debilami, że teraz nie dowiem się czy mam dnsa wywalonego na świat
<Dreadlish> ale to dziwne
<Dreadlish> przecież skrzyp jest na tym samym kompie co ja
<Dreadlish> czyli pewnie na innym serwie
<Dreadlish> success
<Dreadlish> dreadlish.co.cc działa
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej z mojej strony :D
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> teraz moge "zaszpanić domeną"
<Mat_Matan> bry
<termi> bry
<szymon_g> witam
<pajtoniv> Dreadlish: 'Access forbidden!'
<Dreadlish> pajtoniv: bo tak ma być :D
<pajtoniv> Mhm, to dziala.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<Dreadlish> bo narazie nic tam nie ma
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego co kolega zostawił
<Dreadlish> i musze mu zmienić standardowy serverroot
<szymon_g> Presto reduced the update size by 72% (from 8.0 M to 2.3 M) ← kocham to; kiedy ubuntu dorobi sie czegos takiego ;)?
<kklimonda> szymon_g: presto robi diffa między paczkami, right?
<szymon_g> tak
<szymon_g> i sciagasz owego diffa, a nie same paczki. tylko kernela musisz zawsze calego nowego sciagac- i z openofficem jakos sie to kloci (w sensie: sciagaja sie cale, niestety)
<kklimonda> mhm
<szymon_g> susel ma to od lat, fedorka domyslnie wlaczone ma to od 2-3 wydan (wczesniej trza bylo instalowac i wlaczac plugin)
<szymon_g> http://www.wklej.org/id/453428/ tak swoja droga, wie ktos moze ocb?
<szymon_g> wszystkie paczki gstreamera poinstalowane, kodeki tez niby sa
<pajtoniv> ** Message: Error: Could not read from resource.
<pajtoniv> Plyta/nosnik/naped?
<Dreadlish> pajtoniv: płyta/napęd?
<pajtoniv> Failed to read next DVD block. Error: Error reading NAV packet.
<szymon_g> no, watpie aby nowiutkie dvd byly skopane. sprawdzilem wszystkie z "zestawu" :)
<pajtoniv> Mhm, masz libdvdcss?
<szymon_g> nie ma go w repach (rpmfusion jest wlaczony oczywiscie)
<mati75> re
<kklimonda> szymon_g: no to poszukaj - może fedora, nawet przez rpmfusion, tego nie rozprowadza ;)
<kklimonda> debian ma skrypta który instaluje tę bibliotekę afair
<gjm> na ubu masz sprytne narzędzie ppasearch
<Cent> cześć
<kamil> siema
<gjm> cześć
<Dreadlish> reconnect
<szymon_g> dupa, libdvdcss zainstalowane i oto co teraz dostaje: http://www.wklej.org/id/453460/
<Dreadlish> prawie success
<szymon_g> tak swoja droga- zaczynam watpic w te cale idee "linuksa na desktopach"
<gjm> tak jest. od dzisiaj linuksy tylko na laptopach ;p
<Dreadlish> są userzy powyżej normy = poradzili by sobie, normalni = by pogooglowali, poniżej normy = nawet z winzgrozą sobie nie radzą
<kklimonda> szymon_g: bo "linux na desktopach" nie ma szans na powodzenie.
<szymon_g> kklimonda, tez tak sadze.
<szymon_g> gjm, ta, na laptopach. z czesciowo dzialajaca hibernacja :~
<kklimonda> szymon_g: szansę ma Ubuntu, SuSE albo RHEL - jako pojedyńcza dystrybucja która zbierze wystarczająco dużo użytkowników, że zepchnie wszystko inne w niebyt
<Dreadlish> w jak już zainstalują to będą mówić, że sie "hakieruje emaksem przez sendmejl"
<kklimonda> a i to szansa niewielka
<kklimonda> i odległa
<gjm> szymon_g: fakt
<szymon_g> kklimonda, rhel na desktopy? toc ona nie jest nan kierowana. zreszta- zaden z linuchow nie wspiera (i dlugo jeszcze pewnie nie bedzie wspierala) takiej np nvidia optimus
<gjm> ale nawet na windowsie nie kozystałem z hibernacji także jest dobrze
<szymon_g> ze o jakosci otwartych (bo tylko takie sa) sterow na karty intelowskie nie wspomne
<kklimonda> szymon_g: no ale to nie linux jako taki powinien wspierać, tylko nvidia powinna pracować nad tym by go wspierał.
<gjm> na szczęcie mam nvidie ;]
<szymon_g> no, nvidia powinna grzebac w kernelu i w Xorgu?
<kklimonda> szymon_g: obecnie linux jest postawiony na głowie
<szymon_g> ... ja bym innej czesci ciala raczej uzyl jako odniesienia ;)
<kklimonda> szymon_g: nvidia współpracuje z Apple i Microsoft by ich rozwiązania działały dobrze na tych systemach. Inaczej się nie da.
<gjm> jockey sam o wszytko zadbał
<kklimonda> szymon_g: a nvidia linuksa olewa, więc nie należy się dziwić, że działa to marnie
<Dreadlish> wezmą napiszą, zamkną i powiedzą "GTFO od kodu"
<kklimonda> (albo nawet w ogóle - optimus to w ogóle dziwne rozwiązanie
<szymon_g> no, z tych wszystkich kart graficznych nvidia toto chyba ma najlepsze wsparcie (jezeli chodzi o wydajnosc)
<szymon_g> kklimonda, czemu dziwne? moim zdaniem- swietne. powinno byc na desktopie
<kklimonda> szymon_g: ale architektura ich sterowników woła o pomstę do nieba.
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<kklimonda> szymon_g: ale technicznie jest dziwnie zrobione
<szymon_g> ale dziala. pod windowsem i macosxem :)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: sterowniki nvidii nie używają w ogóle "stacka" Linuksowego - wszystko zrobione jest po ichniemu
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> po co odkrywają koło na nowo?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: bo im wygodniej było tak zrobić
<kklimonda> dlatego intel ma takie sterowniki jak ma
<kklimonda> bo intel patrzy na to długoterminowo
<Dreadlish> nie potrafią obsługiwać linuksowego stacka?
<kklimonda> i rozwijają swoje sterowniki w ramach szerszego ekosystemu linuksowego
<kklimonda> przez co teraz ich sterowniki różnie działają, ale ogólnie popychają rozwój systemu do przodu.
<szymon_g> kklimonda, i mimo to, w porownaniu do wersji windowsowych, ich stery sa wolniejsze kilka razy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie potrafią
<Dreadlish> im to zresztą wali
<Dreadlish> bo nie mają z tego kasy
<kklimonda> mają, mają
<Dreadlish> co lf da im kase za to że "szanownie ruszą dupę" i napiszą stery?
<kklimonda> ale tym, dla których nvidia pisze sterowniki, bardziej zależy na wydajności i stabilności, niż poprawności rozwiązania
<Dreadlish> sorry to ati musi "szanownie ruszyć dupę"
<Dreadlish> bo nigdy nie ma sterów do ich kart
<Dreadlish> a jak już jest
<kklimonda> trzeba się pogodzić, że dopóki Linux nie będzie miał dość użytkowników chętnych wykładać pieniądze na soft, to tak będzie wyglądać sprawa ze wszystkim co z nim związane.
<m477> nie ma juz ati
<Dreadlish> jest amd
<Dreadlish> czyli jeden i ten sam kij
<m477> nie
<Dreadlish> i tak muszą ruszyć dupe
<m477> nie ma loga
<Dreadlish> i wywalają jeszcze support dla starych kart...
<tar-gz> Debian chyba lepszy jest niż arch moim zdaniem
<szymon_g> tar-gz, co kto lubi. mi sie redhatoidy podobaja ogolnie.
<szymon_g> na centosa 6 czekam z niecierpliwoscia :)
<tar-gz> szymon poczekaj chwilke
<Dreadlish> ja fedory używałem przez jakiś czas
<Dreadlish> i nawet było ok
<Dreadlish> tylko mnie troche instalacja męczy
<kklimonda> wszystkie dystrybucje są równie do pupy
<kklimonda> trzeba wybrać jedną, i się jej nauczyć od a do z
<kklimonda> ew. zainstalować windowsa
<tar-gz> :) wróciłem!
<gjm> oł noł!
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nauczyłem się dzisiaj konfigurować binda
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak nie zrobiłem go tam gdzie chciałem...
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... ktoś wie jak zamienić standardową listę okien na a'la W7 [sama ikona uruchomionej aplikacji]
<Mat_Matan> postawiłem na innej maszynie i mam max 800x600 w niej rozdzielkę i trochę mi miejsca brakuje
<gjm> a jaki wm?
<Mat_Matan> gnomulec standard
<Mat_Matan> ok mam, app zwie się Dockbarx
<tar-gz> Zostaje chyba definitywnie przy debianie
<kklimonda> tak tylko ci się wydaje ;)
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: chyba ci /me nie wyszło
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: napisał z wielkiej :D
<tar-gz> Bez me miało być
<Mat_Matan> kurcze nie wiem jakiego bota ulokować na wyrwiszmat'a
<tar-gz> Kwbot
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: już jest jeden
<Dreadlish> heh
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: WTW!? na czanelu?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Mat_Matan> que?
<Dreadlish> 1
<szymon_g> re
<Dreadlish> .wub 5
<Mat_Matan> teraz mój system wygląda tak hłehłehłe, jeszcze go muszę trochy przerobić i będzie git
<Mat_Matan> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/zrzut1.png
<Mat_Matan> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/zrzut2.png
<Mat_Matan> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12422314/zrzut3.png
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: olaboga - to co za brzydka czcionka? ;)
<kklimonda> i jeszcze czarny tekst na ciemno szarym tle ;/
<Mat_Matan> co się wszyscy czcionki czepiają :P
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: bo szeryfowe czcionki marnie się nadają do interfejsów ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: przynajmniej mają jednakową szerokość
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no to to już w ogóle sensu nie ma imo ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: jak programujesz to ma
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: to inna sprawa
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: jednym jest czcionka do edytora tekstu, czymś innym ta której używasz dla interfejsu
<Mat_Matan> mi się ona podoba wszędzie
<Makdaam> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Makdaam: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 weeks, 4 days, 16 hours, 58 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
<Makdaam> :/
<gjm> `seen gjm
<Przekliniak> gjm: gjm was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 51 minutes and 21 seconds ago: <gjm> a jaki wm?
<gjm> Makdaam: z tego co widzę to podaje także wpisywane komendy?
<gjm> a identify?
<Makdaam> nie podaje komend
<Makdaam> sylwester to powiedział, policz spacje
<gjm> fakt
<gjm> szkoda
<pepe> bawil sie ktos emulatorem gelide... bo nie dziala
<msichal> przeglądarka graficzna która będzie działać na systemie z 128MB ramu
<msichal> goł!
<msichal> wstyd żeby na tak dużym kanale taka cisza była :P
<Dreadlish> normalne
<Dreadlish> nie wszyscy nolifią w niedziele
<msichal> idlerzy jedni
<pajtoniv> msichal iceweasel?
<kklimonda> iceweasel na 128M to zrobi kupę ;)
<kklimonda> msichal: links, dillo
<Dreadlish> nawet nie odpali :D
<pajtoniv> IceWeasel nie odpali?
<pajtoniv> A probowaliscie?
<pajtoniv> Bo jakos u mnie bangla...
<kklimonda> pajtoniv: to Firefox jest - odpalić to się odpali ale nie jest najlepszą przeglądarką na taką ilość ramu
<msichal> kklimonda: po to napisałem 'graficzne' żebyście mi linksa nie proponowali
<kklimonda> (pomijam, że u mnie w ekstremalnych przypadkach Fx potrafi 1GB zużyć)
<pajtoniv> kklimonda: To nie jest Firefox, a odpowiednik.
<kklimonda> msichal: małej wiary człowieku, links ma tryb graficzny ;}
<kklimonda> pajtoniv: to jest Firefox ze zmienionym "brandingiem" (jakie jest na to Polskie słowo)?
<msichal> niewygodny i tyle.
<pajtoniv> Ok, dillo jest lepszym pomyslem.
<kklimonda> msichal: jak się ma 128M ramu to trzeba iść na kompromisy
<msichal> ale bez przesady
<msichal> IE dałoby radę.
<kklimonda> msichal: które IE?
<msichal> 5-6-7?
<msichal> nie jestem pewien co do 7
<msichal> dillo spróbuje
<Tyczek> kklimonda: Znak firmowy. ;P
<kklimonda> tzn. MS pisze, że IE ma minimalne wymagania 233Mhz i 64MB ramu (dla XP)
<msichal> szkoda że usunąłem wczoraj partycję z windowsem
<kklimonda> ale to mniej więcej tak się ma do rzeczywistości jak stwierdzenie, że dany telefon działa na baterii X godzin.
<msichal> bym przez wine odpalił :>
<kklimonda> działa? działa - w idealnych warunkach, bez podświetlania ;)
<msichal> nie idealnych
<msichal> podawany jest czas nicnierobienia
<kklimonda> msichal: da się IE zainstalować w wine bez windowsa
<msichal> e tam
<msichal> nie chce mi sie z tym pieprzyć
<kklimonda> msichal: nie - to standby które wynosi gazylion godzin
<msichal> no właśnie
<msichal> ale podane jest
<msichal> że to czas czuwania
<msichal> a nie rozmowy np.
<kklimonda> msichal: ale podane są dwie wartości - obie zawyżone
<msichal> tak niewolnooo :<
<msichal> ^ nie łącznie napisane celowo
<msichal> "nie"
<kklimonda> msichal: no ale oni udowodnią, że w idealnych warunkach takie telefon tyle wyciągnie ;)
<kklimonda> a to, że idealne warunki są tylko w laboratorium to inna sprawa
<msichal> e tam
<msichal> pewnie ustalona temperatura, wilgotność
<kklimonda> nadajnik blisko
<msichal> w trybie czuwania to chyba obojętne
<msichal> oby mógł pinga odesłać
<kklimonda> ale też co za róznica ile telefon w trybie czuwania siedzi
<msichal> ja sobie pr0fesjonalnie przełożyłem ogniwo z innego
<msichal> i dłuzej mi trzyma troche
<kklimonda> ja mogę kupić cegłę (taką czerwoną, z gliny i innych rzeczy) która będzie czuwała tak samo długo jak telefon, i będzie tak samo używalna ;)
<msichal> ale bts nie wie że cegła jest gotowa do odbioru :P
<kklimonda> msichal: no i dobrze - nikt mi tyłka nie będzie zawracać ;)
<msichal> huh.
<msichal> a ja bym chciał żeby ktoś czasem zadzwonił albo smsa wysłał :D
<msichal> a tu tylko smsy z reklamami
<Ciaho> msichal: do mnie nawet reklam nie posyłają
<msichal> no to masz przesrane
<msichal> nawet boty Cię nie lubią
<Ciaho> no
<Ciaho> :<
<kklimonda> do mnie przysyłały, ale udało mi się ze wszystkiego wypisać
<Ciaho> ostatni sms z listopada
<msichal> nawet jakby się udało
<msichal> to i tak przychodzą jak mi się pakiet kończy
<msichal> może te też się da wyłączyć
<Skrzyp> hej
<ntat> Jak wygenerować przykładowy tekst w OOo, coś jak =rand(5,20) w MS Office?
<Mat_Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 weeks, 5 days, 23 hours, 13 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> lul, co to za longcat po 10:20
<Skrzyp> Heh, zna ktoś jakiś porządny program do ogarniania kolekcji muzyki?
<jacekowski> amarok 1.4
<Skrzyp> janek: Ale coś co naprawi tagi (usunie www.supermuza.xd z tytułów), zmieni nazwy i pokataloguje?
<gjm> Skrzyp: i odsłucha za ciebie?
<Skrzyp> Nie, tego nie musi :P
<Skrzyp> Ale mam 10GB zgrane z płyt i nie wiem jak ogarnąć
<Skrzyp> pod windows był mp3renamer czy jakoś tak
<Skrzyp> i zbierał tagi z cddb
<Mat_Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 weeks, 5 days, 23 hours, 21 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> lul, co to za longcat po 10:20
<Mat_Matan> `seen bootanik
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: I have not seen bootanik.
<gjm> Skrzyp: taa, z płyt. a ta 'supermuza.xd' to skąd?
<Skrzyp> gjm: Bo to stary ściągał jakieś 2 lata temu i zgrywał
<Skrzyp> To się dobrałem wreszcie
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: amarok da rade
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: ma tagowanie przy pomocy musicbrainz i podobnych
<Skrzyp> A jak ja złapię amaroka na ubeka 10.10? :P
<Skrzyp> i to 1.4
<Dreadlish> nie bo 2
<Dreadlish> jak jest kde4 to 2
<jacekowski> amarok 1.4 jest lepszy
<Nerihsa> clementine
<jacekowski> 2 ma do dupy ui
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> strasznie brzydkie
<jacekowski> 1.4 mialo ladne uzyteczne ui
<Dreadlish> a zdupczyli
<Dreadlish> bo zachciało im sie qt4
<Nerihsa> a clementine?
<Nerihsa> to niby amarok 1.4 przepisany na qt4
<Dreadlish> prosze żeby gość wysłał jutro hpka i żeby na środę był
<Dreadlish> (bądź wtorek)
<Nerihsa> meow
<Dreadlish> wczoraj było Nerihsa
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> jacekowski:
<winter> ping
<Dreadlish> elo winter :D
<jacekowski> pong
<winter> elo Dreadlish
<winter> jacekowski: odpaliłem tftp
<Nerihsa> http://images.whatport80.com/images/thumb/d/d3/The_Great_Prophecy_of_Caturday.jpg/400px-The_Great_Prophecy_of_Caturday.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y7f9u6r> (at images.whatport80.com)
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> tylko ten wbudowany w dnsmasq, reszta poprostu nie chce działać
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: napisane na drzwiach C + A + T ?
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> ani atftp ani tftpd-hpa
<winter> jacekowski: moze teraz pomożesz mi z pxelinux.cfg
<Nerihsa> Dreadlish: o, dobry pomysl
<Dreadlish> winter: dhcpd instalujesz, jeden pliczek konfiguracyjny i jazda
<winter> nien nie,. mam dhcpcd już w dnsmasq
<Dreadlish> ale mi chodzi o dhcpD a nie o dhcpCD
<Dreadlish> a jak masz
<Dreadlish> to sie nie czepiam
<winter> teraz potrzebuję wiedzieć co podać w pliku konfiguracyjnym bootloadera
<winter> żeby odpalić system live cd, na razie moje próby zawiodły
<Dreadlish> a masz pxelinux?
<winter> tak
<winter> pierwszy raz to odpalam
<Dreadlish> no to wystarczy w tym samym katalogu wrzucisz całą zawartość cd
<Dreadlish> on powinien sobie wziąć to co mu trzeba
<winter> no niestety nie
<Dreadlish> jak mu dasz, żeby brał pxelinux
<azaris> szacuneczek
<Dreadlish> dziwne bo u mnie działa
<winter> jacekowski: masz chwilkę?
<azaris> problem mam glupi ale zawsze- pomoze ktos bo zaraz wojka google ukatrupie
<winter> mam różne howto z wykorzystaniem nfs i httpd..
<winter> ok, idę sobie kawkę zrobić
<Nerihsa> azaris: go on
<azaris> chce sobie experymentalne pluginy do compiza instalnac ale problem bo brak make a jak szukam w google to znalazlem jakis miy skrypcik ale nie dziala, a nie mam pojecia probowalem cmake ale nie kapuje o co chodzi z tym
<azaris> kiedys trza bylo make i make installk i dzialalo
<Dreadlish> a nie masz tego w repo?
<azaris> sorki klawiatura mi padla
<Nerihsa> widac ;d
<jacekowski> winter: nom
<jacekowski> winter: pxelinux to ino bootloader
<azaris> pomijajac moje bledy:/ w repo nie ma eksperymentalnych
<Dreadlish> gdzieś deb pewnie jest
<jacekowski> winter: i on ci zaladuje initrd i kernela
<azaris> wygaszacz ekranu chcialem
<jacekowski> winter: a dalej to juz twoja sprawa
<jacekowski> winter: przewaznie sie uzywa nfs
<Dreadlish> tftp + dhcpd
<jacekowski> winter: i system plikow na nfs
<winter> jacekowski: nie mogę się z nfs połączyć
<winter> mount -v -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/home/winter /mnt/nfs1/
<winter> mount.nfs: timeout set for Sun Jan  9 16:57:30 2011
<winter> mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.1,clientaddr=192.168.0.2'
<winter> mount.nfs: mount(2): No such file or directory
<winter> mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'addr=192.168.0.1'
<winter> mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=6
<winter> mount.nfs: portmap query retrying: RPC: Unable to receive
<winter> mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=17
<winter> mount.nfs: portmap query failed: RPC: Unable to receive - Connection refused
<Skrzyp> winter: na wkleja
<jacekowski> masz portmapa na serwerze?
<winter> jeszcze w życiu nfs nie odpalałem, zawsze samba ;p
<jacekowski> i wyeksporotowany system odpowiednio
<winter> jacekowski: tak, portmap jest
<jacekowski> samba jest dla dzieci
<jacekowski> a /etc/exports pokaz
<winter> #netstat -lpn | grep port
<winter> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:111           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2491/portmap
<winter> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:111           0.0.0.0:*                           2491/portmap
<winter> /home/winter	192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(async,ro,no_subtree_check)
<winter> to tylko na próbę jest
<jacekowski> zrob samo
<jacekowski> mount 192.168.0.1:/home/winter /mnt/nfs1/
<winter> wisi
<jacekowski> to nie masz portmapa na kliencie
<winter> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/453589/
<winter> jest rpcbind
<Dreadlish> a portmap?
<winter> core/rpcbind 0.2.0-3 [zainstalowano] portmap replacement which supports RPC over various protocols
<winter> ;p
<winter> jacekowski: ok, miałem źle portmapa na serwerze skonfigurowanego, słuchał tylklo na localhoście
<winter> teraz zamontowałem :->
<winter> jacekowski: ok, dzięki zbootowałem w końcu grml'a, masz 5,40 :-P
<winter> 2 dni się z tym męłczyłem, półtorej dnia z niedziałającym tftp
<winter> ale w końcu działa
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: Gdzie jest ta rekonstrukcja w Amaroku 1.4?
<winter> idę zajarać ;p
<ari-tczew> Skrzyp: wybierz Clementine
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> godzine czekałem aż mi sie sourcesy kernela ściągną
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> teraz zmieniam mirror :D
<Skrzyp> jaki miałeś?
<Skrzyp> Polecam mir1.archlinux.fr
<Skrzyp> i unix.]
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: funtoo
<Dreadlish> "git-sources is UNSUPPORTED by Gentoo Security" - oni myślą, że mi potrzebny grsec w gitowcach?
<termi> jak sie nazywalo do ubuntu to na c... (nie compizz)
<termi> bo mi z glowy wylecialo
<termi> a chcialem sobie to wrzucic
<termi> :)
<Nerihsa> cheese?
<Nerihsa> a co to robi :?
<Enlik> cpio
<termi> te bajery
<termi> na pulpit
<Ciaho> conky
<druniu> Witam wszystkich !!!
<ntat> Cześć
<druniu> heloo co tam słychać na moim ulubionym kanale?
<termi> Ciaho: dzieki :)
<termi> mi z glowy wyleciało :)
<druniu> quit
<oskar_> witam. mam głupie pytanie. jak moge dodac do siebie dwie liczby w konsoli?
<winter> oskar_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<winter> echo $((2+2))
<oskar_> dzieki wielkie
<Nerihsa> ew | bc
<Nerihsa> echo 2+2 | bc
<oskar_> jeszcze tylko jedno pytanko jak za pomoca sed sie zmieniało jeden znak na inny?
<kklimonda> sed -e 's/a/b/g' -i plik
<oskar_> ok dzieki wielke
<Dreadlish> mam żarcie :D
<lamik> Witam, jak zmienić domyślne środowisko graficzne? Aby po wpisaniu startx nie uruchamiał się gnome, ale np fluxbox, albo xfce?
<Dreadlish> lamik: masz to w .Xinitrc
<lamik> A jakaś podpowiedz gdzie znajde ten plik?
<Dreadlish> ~
<Dreadlish> ~/.Xinitrc
<Dreadlish> albo ~/.xinitrc
<Dreadlish> dobra
<lamik> Hmm, mam te pliki puste, one powiny być puste i tam coś dopisać, czy tam powino coś być?
<poczatkujacy_use> panowie dlaczego nie działa mi beep ?? zainstalowalem i nie bangla
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<kklimonda> poczatkujacy_use: uruchom z terminala, i zobacz co się dzieje
<Mat_Matan> ale wami rzuca jak kotem po obierkach
<poczatkujacy_use> uruchamiam z terminala i nie dziala
<poczatkujacy_use> probowalem w roznych hz
<poczatkujacy_use> z roznymi czasami i ni
<poczatkujacy_use> ;/
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> mam pyt
<foreste> coto za skladnik jest ktory odpowiada za wyswietlenie instalatora np kart ati w trybie okienkowym
<kklimonda> jockey-gtk
<foreste> bez tego skladnika instalator wyswietlany jest w konsoli
<foreste> a thx
<kklimonda> poczatkujacy_use: standardowo pc speaker jest zablokowany, musisz poszukac jak go wlaczyc
<foreste> kklimonda:  a Caemyr dostal kare ? ;d
<foreste> wczoraj mowil bez cenzury ;d
<office> a co Ty co taki sprzedawczyk jestes ze go musiales podpierdolic
<winter> office: sam sobie odpowiedziałeś
<office> no w sumie
<foreste> jockey niema oo
<Ciaho> poczatkujacy_use: w ubuntu z wersji na wersje coraz trudniej beepa wskrzesić
<foreste> ja na lapku przesiadam na mint 10
<Ciaho> w 10.04 musiałem zrobić skrypt żeby beep działał a z 10.10 nie miałem styczności więc nie wiem jak tam z beepem jest
<foreste> mam nadzieje ze mint 10
<foreste> ruszy moja kupe zlomu do dzialania ;d
<foreste> bo tak
<foreste> fedora 14 failed
<Mat_Matan> hahahahahahahahaha
<foreste> iopensuse 11.2 i 11.3 failed
<Mat_Matan> foreste: postaw deba z openboxem [solved]
<foreste> debian 5 i debian 6 failed
<Dreadlish> funtoo, gentoo, arch or DIE!
<Mat_Matan> to postaw Lubuntu by mati75
<foreste> ciekawostka
<tar-gz> Che
<Mat_Matan> foreste: na ubuntu.pl jest
<foreste> ubuntu 9.04 i ubuntu 10 i ubuntu10.10
<foreste> dzila ;)
<foreste> dziala
<foreste> ale ubu muli
<foreste> ale ma dobre acpi zato :)
<tar-gz> foreste, debiana zainstaluj,
<foreste> i natego mint 10 :)
<foreste> i acpi zabrac z ubuntu ? :D
<Mat_Matan> foreste: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/12/23/lubuntu-malinowa-mandarynka-%E2%80%93-pierwszy-polski-remiks-uzytkownikow-lubuntu-10-10-rowniez-gotowy/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2a3f4bz> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<foreste> Mat_Matan:
<foreste> ok
<foreste> ale kubuntu tez nie dsaje rady :(
<tar-gz> foreste, distro szukasz?
<foreste> nie
<tar-gz> to w czym problem?
<foreste> ubuntu lub mint
<tar-gz> środowisko graficzne?
<tar-gz> mint
<tar-gz> zdecydowanie
<foreste> bo te distra ruszaja moj lapek
<foreste> tzn acpi
<tar-gz> a co znaczy ruszają?
<Mat_Matan> foreste: kde jest przeładowane
<foreste> wykrywaja ac i bateria i skalowanie cpu jest ;d
<tar-gz> http://www.linuxmint.pl/mitowy-remix/co-to-jest-mitowy-remix.html
<Mat_Matan> od najcięższego do najlżejszego to masz tak foreste kde->gnome->xfce->lxde->openbox/fluxbox
<Mat_Matan> foreste: a Xubuntu stawiałeś?
<tar-gz> ja ci flux'a polecam
<foreste> nie
<tar-gz> do minta jest genialny skrypt
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: za dużo pierdzielenia jest z fluxem, ale za to jest niezwykle leciutki
<foreste> :)
<foreste> gnome ok
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan, a mojego fluxa widziałeś? xd
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: nie
<foreste> ale ten canonical dziwny
<Mat_Matan> foreste: tzn?
<foreste> gnome
<Mat_Matan> foreste: canonical gnome?
<poczatkujacy_use> kklimonda: w alsamixer podglosnilem beepa
<Mat_Matan> eee wiesz co piszesz?
<foreste> no
<poczatkujacy_use> wiec juz powinno byc git
<Mat_Matan> foreste: chyba nie
<tar-gz> Cannonical to firma która wydaje ubu
<foreste> wiem
 * bt4 Wiita
<Mat_Matan> foreste: to co ma firma do środowiska graficznego?
<tar-gz> Uśmiech
<tar-gz> scrot
<foreste> parew rzeczy dodala ;d
<Mat_Matan> foreste: ta...
<Ciaho> poczatkujacy_use: masz gnome?
<tar-gz> jakich rzeczy?
<poczatkujacy_use> nom
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: a ty moje widział?
<tar-gz> widziałem ;-)
<Ciaho> usunąłeś pcspkr z blacklisty?
<poczatkujacy_use> nie
<poczatkujacy_use> powiem tak
<poczatkujacy_use> zawsze latalem na slackware i tam zawsze pod gorke bylo poszlem na ubuntu bo ma zaleznosc pakietow itp
<poczatkujacy_use> i pierwsze schody mam
<poczatkujacy_use> ;/
<tar-gz> teraz tak mam http://i.imgur.com/njkGQ.png
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/99si7.png
<Ciaho> to wywal pcspkr z blacklisty i załaduj go
<tar-gz> ide zjeść z/w
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: teraz mam inne
<dKc_> bry
<Dreadlish> dawno nie było głównego trolla kanałowego
<Dreadlish> aka ranestwen
<winter> tar-gz: co chciałeś
<Mat_Matan> dKc_: a propos trollowania, czemu cię na #trollownia nie ma
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: bo go zbanowaliśmy
<kklimonda> co przypomina mi, że zbanowałem całe jego miasto
<kklimonda> oops
<Dreadlish> heh
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ach ty zła mistrzu :P
<Dreadlish> wystarczyło mu ranestwen@*
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: wszedł z czymś innym
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jakby ktoś się chciał mnie pozbyć
<Dreadlish> to wystarczy zbanować dreadlish.co.cc
<Dreadlish> jak sobie rozwiąże
<Dreadlish> to wyjdzie moje ip
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Ciaho> tar-gz: ale brzydki xchat... zmienił byś kolor tła w nim
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: osobiście mam nadzieję, że w piekle jest specjalny poziom zarezerwowany dla mądrali z tpsa którzy uznali, że nie ma powodu by dało się namierzyć pojedyńczych użytkowników neo+ po ip albo czymś podobnym..
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<Dreadlish> mi pokazuje kraków
<Dreadlish> a jestem 200-300km od niego
<kklimonda> kiedyś widziałem fajnego providera który wszystkim swoim użytkownikom ustawiał identa
<looonger> heh, same nowe twarze (nicki) tutaj
<kklimonda> to było jak piękny sen
<Dreadlish> nom
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: wiesz - ranestwen miał shella dodatkowo
<Dreadlish> na bshellzie
 * Mat_Matan 'a pokazuje jako centertel :(
<poczatkujacy_use> no panowie ogarbolem
<poczatkujacy_use> podzialalo modprobe :D
<kklimonda> swoją drogą napisałem na abuse jego shella, ciekawe czy admini w ogóle go przeczytali - bo odpowiedzi zero
<Dreadlish> ogarnales? :D
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: pewnie coś zrobili
<Dreadlish> wystarczy wleść na bshellza
<Dreadlish> i wylistować jego home
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: http://wklej.org/id/453823/ moje wszystkie theme ostatnie x1 i x2 to aktualny
<kklimonda> i co tam jest? bo konta nie mam ;)
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: jest tam trochę tych obrazków
<Dreadlish> jak będzie no such directory to nie ma
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: a dropbox ma taki fajny ficzer, że można robić galerie ;)
<Dreadlish> a jak będzie access denied
<Dreadlish> to będzie bania
<kklimonda> a, no to aż tak mi nie zależy ;)
<Dreadlish> dbox4ever
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ja znowu będę musiał robić desktopa
<Dreadlish> gdzież taki sam na debianie i na innym distro? :D
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: mam za dużo bzdetów żeby robić z tego galerię :P
<looonger> ile macie lat?
<Dreadlish> nie pytaj
<Dreadlish> zapewne nie więcej niż ty
<Mat_Matan> looonger: miliony milionów, wielki wybuch wisi mi kilka kilo antymaterii
<Caemyr> looonger: i am from the aeons of time when even Death may die
<kklimonda> ah, obowiązkowy cytat z Lovecrafta ;)
<kklimonda> w sumie raczej parafraza
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ja bym polemizował i obstawiał na oksymoron
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: czemu? ;)
<Mat_Matan> śmierć nie może umrzeć
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale to parafraza tekstu z Call of Cthulhu
<poczatkujacy_use> oksymoron to zestwienie ze soba 2 przeciwstawnie znaczocych wyrazow
<poczatkujacy_use> wiec oksymoron odpada
<Dreadlish> szanowny srajbox uznał ze sie zawiesi
<Dreadlish> livebox działa - to jest oksymoron
<looonger> używacie mac os x?
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: biały murzyn jest oksymoronem jednak jest on spotykany jako murzyn albinos
<Mat_Matan> looonger: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
<kklimonda> looonger: niektórzy używają
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: zamknięty monopolowy to jest oksymoron
<Wizard> hmm, ja używam, a co?
<Mat_Matan> albo ciepła wódka
<looonger> a nic
<poczatkujacy_use> nie zamkniety calodobowy onopolowy to jest oksymoron
<poczatkujacy_use> ;p
<poczatkujacy_use> najlepszy jaki znam to  DZIALAJACY WINDOWS
<bialy663> no patrz u mnie działa
<looonger> poczatkujacy_use: w pracy mam xp i nawet działa
<kklimonda> poczatkujacy_use: trzeba się napracować, by naprawdę zepsuć windowsa
<Mat_Matan> o
<Dreadlish> żeby zepsuć jakikolwiek system trzeba się napracować
<Mat_Matan> jak ktoś ma XP to mogę coś fajnego zapodać
<Mat_Matan> zmiana napisu ZAPRASZAMY na PRZEPRASZAMY
<Mat_Matan> ktoś chce?
<kklimonda> chciałbym, żeby linux był tak trudny do zepsucia jak windows prawdę mówiąc
<bialy663> czy ja wiem
<kklimonda> jesteśmy lata świetlne za windowsem jeżeli chodzi o stabilność desktopowej części systemu
<bialy663> zeby zepsuc win 7 wystarczy ze zainstaluje wszystkie stery do mojego lapka ze strony hp
<kklimonda> pulseaudio, policykit etc.
<looonger> kklimonda: wszystko można zepsuć, przynajmniej ja mam takie "umiejętności"
<kklimonda> wszystko to wcześniej czy później zaczyna się psuć
<Dreadlish> ale nie samo z siebie
<looonger> bialy663: lol
<poczatkujacy_use> A BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<Dreadlish> bsod zazwyczaj nie wynika z samego widnowsa
<Dreadlish> tylko z driverów
<Dreadlish> albo sprzętu :D
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: masa rzeczy psuje się w "nowym linuksie" automagicznie.
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: na przykład?
<looonger> kklimonda: 2.6.37?
<bialy663> po instalacji wszystkie procesy nagle zachciewają zjeść moc obliczeniową procesora
<gtriderxc> problem
<gtriderxc> jest nie w Linuksei
<gtriderxc> ale w nowym sprzęcie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: na przykład okna autoryzacji policykit nie znikają po wciśnięciu przycisku autoryzuj
<gtriderxc> na starym sprzęcie nowy soft chodzi
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ale ati i tak już mojej karty nie wspiera =.=
<Mat_Matan> Red Ring Of Death
<Dreadlish> rrod xszajs czysta sześćdziesiont
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: już pomijam applety losowo przesuwająca się w gnome-panel czy inne tego typu śmieszne rzeczy
<Caemyr> [21:41:49] <gtriderxc> problem
<Caemyr> [21:41:53] <gtriderxc> jest nie w Linuksei
<Caemyr> [21:41:58] <gtriderxc> ale w nowym sprzęcie
<looonger> Dreadlish: fglrx?
<Caemyr> coz to za ochydny problem?
<Dreadlish> looonger: tak.
<Wizard> uh
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: to przypomina mi narzekania człowieka, że nie może unity na laptopie sprzed 7 lat odpalić ;)
<Dreadlish> Caemyr: żaden, tylko dyskusja na temat samopsującego sie softu
<Wizard> ktoś kto wymyślał gtk2 był na niezłej bani
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> Wizard: why?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: zresztą otwarte sterowniki na tych antykach, których ati nie wspiera, powinny ładnie działać
<Caemyr> heh
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: działają odziwo
<looonger> kklimonda: powiedzcie mi - co jest to unity i z czym to się je?
<Dreadlish> na wszystkim innym niż slackware
<Wizard> looonger: jakiś desktop
<gtriderxc> taka Vista dla ubuntu:P
<kklimonda> looonger: nowy shell dla gnome, pisany przez Canonical - zastępować będzie gnome-shell w 11.04
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Caemyr> Unite?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Caemyr> czy jak to sie nazywa
<Dreadlish> możecie mi coś powiedzieć?
<gtriderxc> wpisz sobie w youtube
<looonger> nie wiem co to jest to unity ale mnie wqrwia - ledwo pokochałem gnome
<Mat_Matan> looonger: gnome shell w gnome 3.0 będzie
<kklimonda> Wizard: co ci w gtk2 się nie podoba? ;)
<Mat_Matan> a unity to taki shell własnościowy na gnome dla 11.04
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nie jest "własnościowy"
<kklimonda> własnościowy {przym. m.}
<kklimonda> proprietarywłasnościowy {przym. m.}
<kklimonda> o
<Dreadlish> mnie to tak lekko wkurza - daje mu X -configure potem z tym configiem odpalam xorga i tu czarna dupa zero reakcji, sync dysków, reset z sysrq patrze w log = czarna dupa
<kklimonda> a proprietary ma bardzo specyficzne znaczenie przy sofcie ;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. żadnego błędu
<Dreadlish> w czym jest do kur*y nędzy błąd?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: no sry, nie własnościowy a własny
<Dreadlish> autoadddevices=false
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> bez pieprzyningu z tym
<Dreadlish> powraca pytanie "JAKI WM?"
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: blackbox!
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: jakaś nowa wersja czy co?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: to prawie jak pytanie "która religia jest tą właściwą" ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: no toć każdy wie że religia latającego potwora spaghetti :D
<Dreadlish> nom :D
<Mat_Matan> mój ziomek wywiesił w oknie lampki w kształcie FSMa i na drzwiach sobie FSM napisał :D
<Dreadlish> fsm?
<looonger> nie rozumiem o czym wy piszecie
<Mat_Matan> looonger: boś n00b
<looonger> fabryka samochodów malolitrażowych?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: Flying Spaghetti Monster
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: fsm? wtf is fsm?
<Dreadlish> aaaa :D
<Dreadlish> ojajebe
<Dreadlish> 107 paczek do openboxa
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: buhahaha
<Dreadlish> i gnome-terminala
<Dreadlish> i pidgina
<Dreadlish> zawsze może być urxvt i ekg2 :D
<Dreadlish> no
<looonger> Mat_Matan: no nie do końca, miałem ubuntu 3 lata temu
<Dreadlish> i do ob+urxvt+ekg2 = 17 paczolów
<looonger> i 3 lata temu byłem tu ostatni raz
<Mat_Matan> looonger: a ja dosa 6.22
<Dreadlish> ja cie pan nie znać
<looonger> mamy 2011, sorry 5 lat temu
<Dreadlish> lol'd :D
<looonger> no 4,5
<Dreadlish> czyli w zaokrągleniu 5
 * Mat_Matan pisał w basicu appy na c64 i z radia piracil gry
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: to ile ty kurwa masz lat?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: zaszalejmy, 5 w przybliżeniu to 10 :D
<poczatkujacy_use> wracajac do fsm
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: a 10 w przybliżeniu to 0
<poczatkujacy_use> to rok temu zrobilem 800km
<poczatkujacy_use> w tym pojezdzi
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: wyłącz sobie auto rejoin
<poczatkujacy_use> w jedna strone 5500
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<looonger> 10 lat temu miałem win 98 a to niewielka różnica
<poczatkujacy_use> plu do kolobrzego po browary
<poczatkujacy_use> podroz mojego zycia
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: hehe tak sprytnie wkomponował tą "krzywą" że nawet nie zauważyłem :P
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> tak btw. jak mi zbanujesz ip to skrzypa też zbanujesz
<twin_> ban dla wszystkich ja stawiam
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale ja cię nie chcę banować
<looonger> ntat przypomniał mi, że od 7 lat nie klikałem w pajacyka
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ok
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> kklimonda: zapomniałem cię spytać jak było na zjeździe ubunciaków
<Dreadlish> ja ide się wykompciać
<Wizard> jak było?\
<Dreadlish> więc będę za jakieś 15-20min
<looonger> był zjazd ubunciaków?
<kklimonda> Wizard: a całkiem przyjemnie - fajni ludzie, fajne miejsce, ciekawe rozmowy
<kklimonda> looonger: co pół roku jest
<looonger> kklimonda: od kiedy?
<kklimonda> looonger: nie wiem - od początku powstania Ubuntu chyba
<looonger> a jest zjazd kubunciaków i xubunciaków? ;)
<kklimonda> looonger: na tym samym wszyscy się kiszą
<Wizard> już widzę te wojny :D
<looonger> kklimonda: DYSKRYMINACJA ;)
<Wizard> looonger: nie wydaje mi się
 * Mat_Matan chciałby sobie pojechać do lipska na targi gier i konsol :/ ale w wakacje będzie pracował w UK na nowe gry i maszynki :/
<Wizard> co za różnica jakie gui
<kklimonda> looonger: wszyscy pracujemy nad jednym systemem i tak ;)
<Wizard> ja lubię xfce bardzo, co nie przeszkadza mi uzywać programów z ncurses
<looonger> ja też lubię xfce ale nie używam. ale lubię - bardzo
<Wizard> i krytykować gtk ;>
<fi9o> Nie.
<poczatkujacy_use> konsola rzadzi
<poczatkujacy_use> ;p
<fi9o> GTK > QT
<fi9o> GTK2
<looonger> ale jakoś xubuntu nie podchodzi mi
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: zależy jaka, Nintendo robi dobre :P
<fi9o> Ale nie zmienia to faktu, ze skype w ggtk nie mam.
<Wizard> flame!
<kklimonda> ZZZZZzzzzZZZzz.. ;)
<looonger> Wizard: no dobra, lubię xubuntu :D
<looonger> ale nie zainstaluję!
<gtriderxc> i tak wszystko sie przerabia na satnic wiec parwei różnicy nie ma:#
<gtriderxc> *satanic
<Wizard> no nie, kot się zebździł
<ntat> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/VLC-Media-Player-usuniety-z-App-Store,Aktualnosc,22447.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2fa64h9> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<ntat> gratuluję podejścia...
<looonger> ntat: są ludzie i parapety
<Enlik> ...tych, którzy używają.
<kklimonda> ntat: cóż - Apple nie mogło go redystrybuować, więc trzeba było usunąć
<Mat_Matan> ntat: oni se w kulki lecą, w tym mac store pewno same "pierdzące maci" albo latarki są :P
<looonger> a pamiętacie vlc na gtk?
<Enlik> s/tych/tym/
<twin_> ipod rules
<twin_> i tak bedzie rzadzil
<twin_> zawsze pomoze jailbreak
<Enlik> A obali PO?
<looonger> iPOd
<Enlik> ;-(
<twin_> eee PO rule palikot king of the kings
<Enlik> ;-)
<ntat> Myślałem że MS jest ślepo zapatrzony w patenty a tu Apple się popisało
<Enlik> (nie trafilem)
<poczatkujacy_use> monopolisci umia liczyc
<looonger> pytałem o mac os x, bo kilka lat temu część tutejszych bywalców tego używała,
<poczatkujacy_use> nie maa co teraz trzeba patrzec jak facebook
<poczatkujacy_use> bd wymyslal
<poczatkujacy_use> nowe aplikacje
<looonger> a przynajmnie tak twierdzili
<poczatkujacy_use> i blokowal co popadnie
<kklimonda> ntat: usunięcie vlc z appstore nie ma nic wspólnego z patentami
<twin_> ale cisza ....
<looonger> hej, a kto z was użuwa ubuntu?
<looonger> używa
<Galahad> dobry ^^
<twin_> nie wszyscy maja slackware a siedza na kanale ubuntu
<looonger> o właśnie, nigdy nie miałem slackware
<poczatkujacy_use> polecam
<Galahad> mam za niski poziom slacka :D
<poczatkujacy_use> jak lubisz siedziec nocami i szukac jak wlaczyc np poziom bateri w lapie
<looonger> miałem archa, to chyba coś w ten deseń?
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<poczatkujacy_use> no tak ale arch chyba ma juz wlaczona zaleznosc pakietow
<poczatkujacy_use> w slacku to wykancza
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> ja się wszystkiego na slacku nauczyłem
<looonger> poczatkujacy_use: no właśnie brak zależności skutecznie zniechęcał mnie przed wypróbowaniem
<poczatkujacy_use> ale po instalacjach smiga jak glupi
<poczatkujacy_use> jak ktos ma czas niech sie bawi
<poczatkujacy_use> ja na lapka wolalem ubunciaka
<poczatkujacy_use> co by sie nie bawic nocami
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> jestem
<Dreadlish> co jest jutro?
<looonger> ale w sumie trzeba będzie kiedy wypróbować
<twin_> poniedzialek
<twin_> a ja ma  wolne uhhhhuuu
<Dreadlish> informatyka 45 min - czyli lista skarg i zażaleń co nie działało przez święta
<poczatkujacy_use> dobra ostatnie moje pytanie na dzis
<Dreadlish> ?
<poczatkujacy_use> dlaczego mplayer z -vv aa  nie goarnia w consoli
<poczatkujacy_use> a w terminalu ladnie wyswietla
<poczatkujacy_use> *-vo
<Dreadlish> bo jest pod xorga?
<Enlik> Jak se framebuffer masz aktywny, to moze bedzie dzialalo
<poczatkujacy_use> a biblioteaka aalib
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<poczatkujacy_use> do wyswietlania ascii
<bialy663> poniedziałek? ferie się skończyły :(
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<Dreadlish> mi się zaczną za tydzień
<bialy663> mi się skończyły - świąteczne
<Dreadlish> lold
<twin_> mi sie huj*wo skonczyl  ciekawe jak sie czacnie ;/
<Dreadlish> tak samo
<twin_> *zacznie
<bialy663> do sesji przydałoby się zacząć uczyć :|
<twin_> ]sesja sesja ja mam prace bronic
<twin_> mam do napisania okolo 60 stron a ma 3 :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> inżynierska/doktorancka/magisterska?
<bialy663> no to go a nie sie opier*#$@
<twin_> inz
<twin_> nie mam humoru
<twin_> dzis zakonczylem 3,5 roku zwiazku i jedynea na co mam humor to tartra pils :D
<poczatkujacy_use> ja też mam bronic inz i mam cale pelne 13 stron
<poczatkujacy_use> :D
<looonger>  czuję się jak dziadek tutaj
<Dreadlish> a ja jak noworodek
<Galahad> :(
<looonger> ale nadal mam linuksa więc chyba nie jest ze mną źle
<twin_> mozna byc wiecznym studentem i bronic sie w wieku 35 wiec
<PushUpek> jak używałeś kernela w wersji 1.0 ;D to jest z tobą źle :D
<Galahad> ja też ..jak bystry zółw sie czuje
<twin_> chyba sowa
<looonger> PushUpek: no to nie jest ze mną źle :)
<poczatkujacy_use> ogarnijcie sie
<poczatkujacy_use> jest 22:30
<Dreadlish> a takie pytanie - warto iść na polibude?
<poczatkujacy_use> a wy na kompie siedzicie
<poczatkujacy_use> do lozka spac
<Dreadlish> poczatkujacy_use: wcześnie jest
<poczatkujacy_use> z tego co czytam sami mlodzi
<bialy663> lol
<poczatkujacy_use> czyli juz powinniscie spac;p
<bialy663> o 3 godziny za wcześnie
<poczatkujacy_use> a polibuda to git jest
<poczatkujacy_use> ale zawsze ozesz isc na inz na jakas kupe
<poczatkujacy_use> a pote na mgr na polibude
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<poczatkujacy_use> panowe polecam utwor akon i just had sex
<poczatkujacy_use> wciaga ze szok
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<jacekowski> tam jakis niger jest
<looonger> sex?
<twin_> nygga nie niger ;p
<twin_> bo on jest jol a nie parobek
<looonger> nigga, nigger, the niggest
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: co to za ścierwo a nie muzyka
<Dreadlish> to ej kon
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: murzyn skacze jak małpa we zoo i nawołuje samca alpha z przeciwnej grupy na walkę o terytorium
<poczatkujacy_use> a widziales
<poczatkujacy_use> tam murzyna malo co jest
<poczatkujacy_use> tekst sie liczy
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: tekst ssie
<poczatkujacy_use> a w zyciu
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: poza tym, Majkel też mówił że w nim mało murzyna jest
<poczatkujacy_use> chlopaki sie zwierzaja z najepszych 30s w zyciu
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: poza tym, prawdziwej muzyki chyba nie słyszałeś
<jacekowski> jeden murzyn to i tak za duzo
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: co to jest, 10 murzynów na polu bawełny?
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: stare dobre czasy :D
<poczatkujacy_use> o Tak!!
<poczatkujacy_use> rasisci
<twin_> rasisci :D
<poczatkujacy_use> !!
<jacekowski> ale to fakt
<twin_> a nie jedna czarnulke by wybzykali ;p
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: a ty coootn colectora słuchasz uuuuuuuuuuu hała!
<jacekowski> murzyni to gorszy narod
<jacekowski> twin_: nie
<jacekowski> czemu czarna malpe bym chcial bzykac
<jacekowski> japonke bym chcial
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: wiesz jak się nazywa murzyn w garniturze?
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: oskarżony
<poczatkujacy_use> ejj ja jestem czarny
<poczatkujacy_use> :(
<twin_> ja do czrnych nic nie mam  asfalt ma zawsze swoje miejsce
<jacekowski> to idz sobie
<poczatkujacy_use> ta na bank :D
<Mat_Matan> twin_: ja też do czarnch nic nie mam, ba nawet kupiłbym sobie jednego
<twin_> ta
<poczatkujacy_use> hahah obrazacie moje uczucia jak sie z tym czujecie
<twin_> tylko czemu nagle spiewaja o sexie a nie bawelne zbieraja
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: a wiesz czemu nie ma czarnych żydów?
<twin_> a whoopie golberg ?
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: no Q2 bez przesady :D
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<poczatkujacy_use> dobra to sluchajcie bialego jacksona
<poczatkujacy_use> ;d
<twin_> albo slowikow
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: http://www.sadistic.pl/pics/statistics.gif
<twin_> zalezy co wolicie
<Mat_Matan> czarnuchu...
<poczatkujacy_use> panowie z irssi siedze
<poczatkujacy_use> ciezko u mnie z linkami
<Dreadlish> no to masz pan problem
<bialy663> a niby czemu ciężko
<bialy663> klikasz i dziala
<Dreadlish> ja siedze na irssi przez putty i jest fajnie bo samo kopiuje
<poczatkujacy_use> a ja siedze w czystej consoli
<twin_> czyli win rules ?
<bialy663> a ja na putty klikam linki
<poczatkujacy_use> ;p
<bialy663> a na tuksie klikam z ctrl
<poczatkujacy_use> ja tak nie da rady
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: nigger - huge penis, low intelligence; white - normal penis, normal intelligence; asian - small penis, huge intelligence, woman - no penis, no intelligence
<poczatkujacy_use> pieknie
<twin_> no women, no cry .,;p
<poczatkujacy_use> oo pedal
<looonger> are there any women here today?
<poczatkujacy_use> jasne
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: LOL, laska się odezwała :D
<Mat_Matan> jako jedyna potwierdziła :"D
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<twin_> 104 userow i zasdnej kobity ;/
<Mat_Matan> twin_: poczatkujacy_use się przyznała
<poczatkujacy_use> no zyccie
<twin_> to chyba gej
<looonger> jesteście geje i tyle
<poczatkujacy_use> ta na baank
<twin_> nie chcem obrazac niczyjich uczuc
<poczatkujacy_use> zaburzenia osobowsci to od razu gejostwo
<poczatkujacy_use> ??
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: ty jak już możesz być lesbijką
<poczatkujacy_use> to poprostu rasizm
<poczatkujacy_use> :P
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: kierujesz się dewizą "raz w dupe to nie pedał" czy co?
<poczatkujacy_use> ja na lesbe sie nadaje
<poczatkujacy_use> :D
<poczatkujacy_use> lunie kobity i nic nie poradze
<poczatkujacy_use> :)
<poczatkujacy_use> *lubie
<poczatkujacy_use> a wy sie wymadrzacie a wszyscy macie odciski na rekach
<poczatkujacy_use> a ja ma kobite
<twin_> to wkleje linka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynMk2EwRi4Q
<poczatkujacy_use> ;p
<twin_> czarny ale text rules
<PushUpek> poczatkujacy_use: czyżbyś miał starą dobrą Renię Rączkowską i jej pięć córek?
<Mat_Matan> twin_: zapie++++++ trzeba czy co?
<twin_> mat_man nie kminie \???
<poczatkujacy_use> niee wlasnie tym sie roznimy
<poczatkujacy_use> laczy nas tylko ubuntu
<poczatkujacy_use> :D
<Mat_Matan> poczatkujacy_use: chyba ciebie
<PushUpek> właśnie
<poczatkujacy_use> jasne
<twin_> wychodzi ze wszyscy geje
<poczatkujacy_use> dobra koniec tematu
<poczatkujacy_use> ide sie lesbowac
<twin_> ehhh co za kraj najpierw kaczyski pozniej gejee
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<twin_> i chodz tu normalnie po ulicaach
<Galahad> witaj
<Aleksander> Mam problem z uruchomieniem skanera z urządzenia wielofunkcyjnego Brother DCP7030 - zainstalowałem sterowniki, drukuje dobrze, ale xsane jej nie widzi
<PushUpek> twin_: a ty co? ministrant?:DD
<poczatkujacy_use> on byl w poznanskich slowikach
<twin_> nie czlonek churu slowikow
<Aleksander> Czy wiecie może, co mogę zrobić, aby xsane zaczął wykrywać skaner?
<Galahad> simple scan
<Galahad> *zainstaluj
<Aleksander> Galahad, nie widzi skanera
<office> a z roota to odpalasz ?
<office> to xsane ?
<Aleksander> office, nie ma znaczenia, i tak nie widzi
<Aleksander> sec, znalazłem jeszcze jedną instrukcję
<Galahad> Aleksander, masz simple scane ?
<Aleksander> Galahad, mam, nie widzi skanera
<Galahad> hmm....
<Aleksander> sec, zrestartuję udeva, może pomoże
<czester> Re.
<Aleksander> Witajcie ponownie
<bt4> ;p
<looonger> Aleksander: i działa?
<Aleksander> Galahad, wciąż nie wykrywa mojego skanera, zaraz przekleję, co mówi o tym brscan
<Aleksander> looonger, nie, wpis w .rules udeva nie pomógł :/
<looonger> cześć czester
<kklimonda> Aleksander: a co mówi udevadm monitor jak wpinasz skaner?
<czester> Skaner nie działa na linuksie?;-P
<kklimonda> komu nie działa, temu nie działa
<looonger> mi też działa
<looonger> ale mój ma tyle lat co niektórzy tutaj
<Aleksander> looonger, http://wklej.org/id/453927/
<kklimonda> ale pomysł wpisywania ręcznie -- przez użytkowników, czy nawet maintainerów -- id usb do jakiegoś pliku jest porypany
<Galahad> a mi nie działa karta tv
<czester> A mi wszystko działa.
<Aleksander> kklimonda, http://wklej.org/id/453927/ *
<czester> Jaka firma?
<Galahad> czester, przestań bo jutro poniedziałek
<Galahad> aver media
<czester> Ja mam jutro i jeszcze 2 następne dni wolne
<Aleksander> czesmir, Brother DCP7030
<czester> O. Mam taki w robocie
<czester> wielofunkcyjny laser?
<Aleksander> nie wiem, co nie halo :/
<Galahad> moze to wina brathera
<czester> Brother powinien dobrze działać
<Aleksander> Galahad, ale GDZIE jest błąd?
<Galahad> no miby tak ale jak mój wiekowy canon miał problemy z zacietym papierem to skanować też sie nei dało ^^
<kklimonda> w firmie, która nie potrafi normalnie sterowników dystrybuować, i zrobić sprzętu tak by działał po podłączeniu z linuksem.
<czester> kklimonda: Przecież brother wspiera linuksa
<Aleksander> kklimonda, są paczki, mam zainstalowane :/
<Aleksander> tylko nie mam zielonego pojęcia, CO jest nie tak
<czester> Sprawdź kable
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> czester: no jak widać
<Aleksander> czester, drukowanie działa
<kklimonda> czester: wrzucenie jakiegoś deba na stronę != wspieranie linuksa imo ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Ja kiedyś instalowałem skaner brothera i działał.
<Galahad> to gryzie sie z czymś ? :D
<czester> Zresztą, teraz już nie mam takich problemów
<czester> Podłączam, samo_się_ściąga i działa.
<kklimonda> czester: no ale to tak właśnie działa - kiedyś, komuś, czasem
<kklimonda> ja na przykład nie mam żadnych problemów z Linuksem.
<Aleksander> ok. czy ktoś ma pomysł, dlaczego to u mnie nie działa?
<kklimonda> ale co z tego ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Dlatego już nie używam Linuksa ;-P
<Aleksander> lsusb widzi. sane-find-scanner widzi
<jacekowski> kklimonda: obsluga skanowania pod linuxem to porazka
<Aleksander> xsane/simple-scan nie widza/ nie mają dostępu
<jacekowski> kklimonda: sane jest czyms czemu najbardziej przydaloby sie przepisanie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no a czy ja piszę coś innego? ;)
<jacekowski> 23:17 < kklimonda> w firmie, która nie potrafi normalnie sterowników dystrybuować, i zrobić sprzętu tak by działał po podłączeniu z linuksem.
<kklimonda> Aleksander: napisz na forum, tam jest więcej ludi - może ktoś będzie miał pomysł.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no ale to się dałoby zrobić tak, żeby działało
<Aleksander> na forach wszystko działa z tym, co ja mam
<czester> "U mnie działa" ;-P
<kklimonda> jacekowski: skoro się "wspiera" linuksa, to powinno się go wspierać na zasadzie "wychodzi nowe Ubuntu? testujemy"
<kklimonda> nie, zaraz - to wspieranie Ubuntu
<czester> Buehehehehe
<kklimonda> ale w sumie co mnie więcej obchodzi
<czester> kklimonda: Bo jakby mieli wszystko sprawdzać - porażka
<czester> Dlatego przydałaby się jakaś centralizacja linuksom ;-)
<dwe11er> nah
<kklimonda> czester: no to mówię - wspierać Ubuntu, a nie wrzucać deby (są chociaż 64 bitowe?) na stronę i udawanie, że się wspiera Linuksa.
<dwe11er> system nerdów musi być
<czester> kklimonda: Co się dziwisz jak każda dystrybucja jest robiona według innego widzimisię?
<kklimonda> czester: pewnie rpmy i tarballe też są ;)
<kklimonda> czester: mnie nie obchodzą inne dystrybucje - poza Debianem i RHEL
<czester> kklimonda: A jak to normalnie wspierać?:D
<Tyczek> Że Ciebie nie. :p
<czester> kklimonda: Nie da się tego normalnie wspierać, zawsze ktoś będzie narzekał
<kklimonda> czester: "1. przyznać, ze jesteśmy bezsilni wobec mnogości dystrybucji, że przestaliśmy panować nad tym bałaganem"
<Galahad> na mincie wszystko działa :D
<czester> No ale to tylko sprowokuje czarny marketing ze strony zjebów przeciwko firmie
<kklimonda> "2. uznać, że jest wśród dystrybucji jedna siła, która może przywrócić nam poczytalność"
<dwe11er> lol
<Shibumi> :D
<dwe11er> kklimonda: jaka?
<kklimonda> "3. postanowić powierzyć swoją wolę i poczytalność Canonical"
<Tyczek> To zaraz masochiści naskoczą na jebutu, że ten system nie może robić za defautlowy.
<kklimonda> i tak dalej
<czester> kklimonda: Gadasz jakbyś nie wiedział jacy są ludzie
<Tyczek> :>
<kklimonda> nie pamiętam reszty kroków AA ;)
<kklimonda> czester: ale to zupełnie nie ma znaczenia - mogą się piec na planecie GNOME, planecie Fedory do woli.
<kklimonda> czester: ale to zupełnie nie ma znaczenia - mogą się piec na planecie GNOME, planecie Fedory do woli.
<kklimonda> czester_: ^
<czester_> hehe
<Galahad> tru
<kklimonda> czester: ostatecznie nie oni decydują o tym co będzie popularne.
<czester_> No spoko, ale wiesz, ze to tak nie będzie
<czester_> Ja pamiętam jak nvidia robiła dobre sterowniki
<kklimonda> czester_: no ale inaczej być nie może ;)
<czester_> A ludzie i tak na nich szczekali
<Galahad> skończyły sie czasy kiedy prawdziwi meszczyźni sami pisali sterowniki :(
<kklimonda> czester: jak to się nie zmieni, to za 20 lat dalej będziemy zastanawiać się nad tym czy przekroczyliśmy już te 1.2%
<kklimonda> dwe11er: no ja mam swoje zdanie, nie musisz się z nim zgadzać ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Ja jestem tego świadomy ;-P
<czester> kklimonda: Ale to już nie mój burdel, ja poszedłem do jeszcze większego zła ;-P
<dwe11er> kklimonda: masz wyobraźnię ;>
<Galahad> hmm...to jak z codziennym wyborem
<czester> kklimonda: Ale przynajmniej wszystko mi działa ;-)
<kklimonda> czester: mi akurat też
<kklimonda> ale ja nie pamiętam kiedy mi coś w Linuksie nie działało tak naprawdę
<Galahad> ja pamietam :(O
<Galahad> nie działa mi karta tv
<kklimonda> nic nie tracisz
<Galahad> fakt że była kupowana pod windowsa :(
<kklimonda> telewizja jest bezużyteczna i tak
<Galahad> a nei z myślą o linuksie
<looonger> Odkąd mam ubuntu działa mi wszystko
<czester> Odkąd mam Maca mam w dupie obawy czy coś mi zadziała ;-P
<Galahad> :D
<czester> Nie ma srania z drukarkami - działa
<czester> Nie ma srania ze skanerem, też działa
<kklimonda> nie no - fakt. jakbyś kupił losową kartę telewizyjną, to byś pewnie nie miał jej nawet gdzie wpiąć ;)
<kklimonda> zero zastanawiania ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Dlatego nie jestem matołem i kupuję z głową
<czester> kklimonda: Poza tym prawda jest taka, że wszystko mam w pracy ;-P
<kklimonda> czester: jak kupujesz z głową to i pod Linuksa trudno kupić coś co nie zadziała
<Galahad> a ostatnio kupiłem karte wifi ze sterami do linuxa ale neistety nie zadziałały
<kklimonda> tylko głowę trzeba mieć większą ;)
<czester> kklimonda: Też fakt.
<czester> Mi podkładają w pracy wszystko
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale po co?
<czester> Nawet ostatnio były tunery za 180zł
<kklimonda> Galahad: bo kupuje się sprawdzoną kartę od sprawdzonego producenta, do ktorej terowniki są w kernelu
<Tyczek> Ja tam nie wiem, atheros 5007eg mi krwa działał emulowany. 2 lata temu. :P
<Tyczek> czy 3.
<jacekowski> kklimonda: na normalnym systemie raz zrobisz paczke i dziala
<Galahad> kklimonda, no sa w kernelu ale 2.6.37 :(
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a pod ubuntu co pol wydania trzeba testowac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no to wystarczy stwierdzić, że będzie się wspierać tylko LTS
<Galahad> atherosy sa lepsze niz realteki
<kklimonda> a z resztą niech się community bawi
<czester> A ja nie wiem jaką mam kartę i mam to w dupie ;-P
<Galahad> hehhehe
<Galahad> ja też nei wiem co jem i ostatecznie też mam to w dupie :D
<czester> Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.1)
<kklimonda> Apple w ogóle ma super sytuację bo ma naraz pewnie ze dwa tuziny konfiguracji sprzętowych, które na bierząco muszą testować i tyle
<czester> kklimonda: Nie do końca
<czester> Tzn. masz pewnie rację jeśli chodzi o takie pierdoły jak karty sieciowe
<Galahad> w końcu pojawi sie super kernel co wymiecie wszystkie systemy a wtedy zobaczymy :D
<Tyczek> Apple ma fajnie, bo się zamyka na świat i to ona dyktuje warunki. ;>
<Galahad> Aleksander poszedł ....:(
<looonger> Tyczek: nie wszyscy lubią jabłka
<kklimonda> no bo nikt nie mógł mu tu pomóc, to poszedł ;)
<Tyczek> Jak widać ktoślubi.
<Galahad> ja głosowałem przeciw kaczyńskiemu tez :F
<czester> No są ludzie co lubią
<Galahad> ech niecierpliwość
<Galahad> a czy aby teraz nei sa jakieś targi ?
<Galahad> http://www.cesweb.org/ ?
<Galahad> a ces to czasem nie jest microsoftu ?
<Galahad> *nie nie jest ..choc na giełde nie zaglądałem
<Galahad> jak zmienić skrótem kursor ?
<Biszkopcik> 0th
<Galahad> 0th?
<winter> 1st
<PushUpek> 2nd
<PushUpek> ehhh
<PushUpek> trzeba iść popracować
<ozil> witam
<PushUpek> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-02
<jeffH> witam
<jeffhudson> jest jakis znawca windowsow ?
<jeffhudson> Houston mamy problem
<jeffhudson> nie moge odinstalowac Sterownika USB
<m477> lądujcie -> #windows
<jeffhudson> i neostrada mi nie chce banglac
<jeffhudson> nie robie jeszcze dzisiaj formata
<jeffhudson> jest to ster od intela usb controller 80XX itd
<m477> co tak martwo ;o
<Ozil> poczytaj o czyszczeniu zapamiętanych uzadzeń usb
<Ozil> dobiero bedziesz mugł odinstalować sterownik
<Ozil> dobranoc
<m477> mógł*
<m477> :)
<termi> kto zmógł
<m477> ;o
<m477> termi: pijemy?
<termi> ja juz pasuje
<m477> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<m477> pozwolę sobie coś zacytować
<m477> bitch please
<foreste> czemu jest duzo howto o wylaczeniu ipv6 ?
<m477> czytaj adnotacje powyższą
<termi> m477: :D
<termi> do spania
<termi> :)
<m477> termi: rozkrecam sie
<m477> saedfrgtkl;'\
<m477> 'nikt nic nie pije
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<buharin> m477, Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku Nachlańcu! : D
<Thorbjorn> nie, nie, nie ide się pochlastać
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: miałeś nokie X2 może?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ale fajna cegłówka
<Thorbjorn> pomóż mi to skonfigurować bo zaraz ten telefon pogryzę
<Thorbjorn> połączenia z siecią nie mam
<Thorbjorn> i pomysły sie skończyły
<Dreadlish> najlepiej - rzucić o ściane
<Thorbjorn> innego nie mam
<Voldenet> a w jakiej to sieci?
<Thorbjorn> plus
<Voldenet> to uwierzytelnianie PAP
<Voldenet> apn: plus username i hasło to samo afair
<soee> pomoze ktos rozwiazac ten problem: http://pastebin.com/mzuzsS3M ?
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: nic
<m477> mmm
<m477> jakim cudem wstalem tak rano
<termi> cudem pociagu procentowego
<termi> :)
<termi> o/ m477
<m477> termi: o/
<bastetmilo> heloł
<BlessJah> \o/
<m477> ahoj
<Redvis> Szybkie pytanie: Czy można ustawić dla konkretnej aplikacji (u mnie darktable) by uruchamiała się po włączeniu w trybie pełnoekranowym bez belki tytułowej (używam gnome shell w Ubuntu 11.10)
<Redvis> ?
<DaZ> hum
<DaZ> w kde sie da :f
<Redvis> będę pamiętał na przyszłość :P
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> dziś mam 2 dzień beb papierosa
<Ozil> bez ^
<DaZ> przykro mi
<Ozil> a mi nie nawet niezle się czuje
<m477> 14C O_o
<Thorbjorn> kto ma plus gsm?
 * TheNumb ma minus gsm
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: masz skonfigurowane połączenie gprs?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: nie
<Thorbjorn> dlaczemu? ;-(
<TheNumb> Bo nie używam.
<m477> Thorbjorn: jodła-linux ma domyslnie skonfigurowane gprs
<Thorbjorn> wiem
<Thorbjorn> sam konfiguracje pisałem
<BlessJah> jak zmodyfikować początek pliku, ale bez utraty całej reszty?
<BlessJah> w C
<TheNumb> BlessJah: e?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: multum sposobów.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: mam plik tekstowy zawierający ciąg "Ala ma kota.", śmiem twierdzić że posiadaczką kota jest Ewa i  chcę nanieść poprawki
<BlessJah> chodził mi o fopen(FILENAME, "r+")
<BlessJah> no, baza danych puchnie, jest ok
<beboj> udalo sie komus pomyslnie zaladowac kontroler usb w virtualboxie z xp?
<xaxes_> beboj: już kilka razy pytałeś
<DaZ> a co to ma robić? :f
<DaZ> mi sie kiedystam chyba udało.
<beboj> jestem zmuszony uzywac wspoldzielonego katalogu
<beboj> wgralem najnowszego vb + expansion pack + guest addition
<beboj> dodalem pozwolenia
<beboj> i nic
<Thorbjorn> szlak mnie zaraz trafi z tym telefonem
<suitch> z jakim
<m477> komórkowym
<Thorbjorn> głupi gprs
<suitch> :|
<tajwanuser> czesc
<beboj> istnieje cos poza ekg/ekg2 do laczenia sie z gg w formie terminala?
<DaZ> telnet
<DaZ> :f
<beboj> ;]
<DaZ> zawsze mozesz sobie zrobic
<beboj> meczacy jest pidgin a ekg to nie to samo co irssi
<BlessJah> ekg ma tylko gadu
<Dreadlish> ekg2 :)
<DaZ> bitlbee mozesz sobie wrzucic [;
<DaZ> a to jakostam z libpurple umie działać
<beboj> kiepsko wyglada
<DaZ> chcesz irssi, masz irssi
<soee> moze ktos mnie przeprowadzic/pomoc w instalacji TP-LINK TL-WN722N ?
<BlessJah> instrukcje zjadl pies
<Kwa> cześć
<Kwa> czy jest jakaś lista kompatybilnego sprzętu z ubu? bo poszukuję karty telewizyjnej na expresscard/pcimcia tylko musi to biegać pod linuksem
<Kwa> ;)
<Yjuprin> siemanko
<Yjuprin> jakiś czas temu zapytywałem tutaj na kanale jak to jest możliwe że po zalaniu laptopa zaszyfrowanego truecryptem nagle hasło mi przestało działać
<Yjuprin> no i... nadal nie wiem, wtedy nikt nie wiedział, trochę obszukałem google, ale też nic nie ma
<Yjuprin> na początku podejrzewałem zalanie tarczy w dysku i po prostu zniszczenie jej powierzchni przez rdzę
<Yjuprin> no ale wątpię żeby trochę wody przedostało się do dysku omijając przy tym pozostałe podzespoły
<Yjuprin> poza tym co ciekawe sprawdzałem bad sctory i - 0
<Yjuprin> to znaczy że musiały się przestawić jakieś bity
<Yjuprin> i teraz zastanawiam się czy to nie wtedy gdy włączyłem komputer po tym jak wyschnął
<Yjuprin> może było jakieś małe spięcie i coś tam się w dysku poprzestawiało (?), no ale nie wiem czy takie rzeczy są możliwe w ogóle
<Filar> zrób masshl to ktoś ci odpowie :D
<DaZ> dyski sa hermetyczne :f
<Yjuprin> DaZ a przynajmniej powinny być, Filar jaka komenda?
<Filar> Yjuprin, na pewno chcesz to zrobić?
<Filar> To jest straszne w skutkach :D
<Yjuprin> wiem
<Yjuprin> nie chcę
<Yjuprin> nie wiedziałem że masshl = massive highlight
<Filar>  robisz /names
<Yjuprin> albo /n
<Filar> a potem wklejasz to co tam wyskoczy
<Yjuprin> kiedyś na efnecie dałem /list
<Yjuprin> :>
<Yjuprin> i musiałem chwilę poczekać
<Voldenet> szybki tutorial 'jak złapać bana'
<Yjuprin> kicka
<Yjuprin> bo mam świeży nick, poza tym wchodzę z bramy
<Voldenet> ?
<Yjuprin> webchat.freenode.net
<Voldenet> ??
<Yjuprin> https://webchat.freenode.net/ ?
<Yjuprin> chodzi o to że to oficjalny kanał ubuntu więc nie zbanują bramy całej xD
<DaZ> zdziwisz sie
<Yjuprin> ale nie zamierzam hajlajtować wszystkich, was pomęczę
<Yjuprin> DaZ spotkałeś się z czymś takim jak problem który przedstawiłem?
<DaZ> nie
<DaZ> imo złe hasło [;
<Yjuprin> albo ty Filar, albo ty Voldenet
<Yjuprin> DaZ 100% nie bo je zapisałem, tak na wszelki wypadek
<DaZ> moze zle zapisałeś <:
<Yjuprin> poza tym włączałem ten komputer godzinę przed zalaniem
<Yjuprin> na pewno nie, bo na początku przepisywałem to hasło żeby się zalogować
<Yjuprin> dopiero po jakimś czasie nauczyłem się 63 znaków na pamięć xD
<DaZ> iks de
<DaZ> a tablice partycji to ty tam masz?
<Yjuprin> coś musiało się stać z dyskime, jakieś dane się zapisały gdzieś na talerzu albo coś w podobi
<Yjuprin> e
<Yjuprin> a bo ja wiem, truecrypt chyba jakieś daje żeby ten swoj bootloader wsadzić
<Yjuprin> jakąś
<Yjuprin> w końcu po odszyfrowaniu windows wykrywa ntfs :>
<DaZ> wykrywał.
<DaZ> [;
<Yjuprin> kto wie, jeśli przestawię to co się zepsuło to nadal będzie wykrywał
<Yjuprin> parted magic nic nie wykrywa
<Yjuprin> nie chce mi nawet zamontować tego dysku
<Yjuprin> o.0
<DaZ> a widzi go w ogóle? [;
<Yjuprin> a i owszem
<Yjuprin> fdisk -l
<Yjuprin> i jest /dev/sdb
<DaZ> a jest cos na dev/sdb?
<Yjuprin> mhm, ten dysk
<Voldenet> huh
<Yjuprin> mój pendrive na sdc (pendrive z parted magiciem)
<Voldenet> dsyk nie ma badów && hasło nie wchodzi
<Yjuprin> a na sda chyba karta microsd telefonu
<Yjuprin> tak
<Yjuprin> i na pewno jest dobre hasło, na pewno działa klawiatura dobrze, na pewno jest dobry bootloader (bo sprawdzałem też z bootloaderem zrobionym przed szyfrowaniem)
<Voldenet> == złe hasło
<Yjuprin> hasło jest dobre
<Yjuprin> bo jest zapisane, wcześniej z niego przepisywałem, pisałem o tym wyżej
<Yjuprin> to znaczy że zalanie miało wpływ na dysk, nie wiem w jakim stopniu, ale jednak
<Voldenet> 'poprzestawiały mi się bity od zalania', lol
<Yjuprin> he he
<Yjuprin> jakoś to musiałem nazwać
<DaZ> dunnolol
<Voldenet> ale, że dysk nie widzi problemu...
<Yjuprin> no właśnie
<Yjuprin> i to jest najdziwniejsze
<DaZ> chyba, ze widzi [;
<Voldenet> a robiłeś skan sektorów?
<Voldenet> seatoolem na przykład można
<Voldenet> to po pxe da się zabootować
<Yjuprin> a może jednak po odpaleniu tego laptopa po zalaniu (jak już wyschnął), bios mi coś pomajstrował w dysku, etc
<Yjuprin> pxe?
<Yjuprin> używałem tego badziewia dołączonego do parted magica
<Yjuprin> do skanu bad sectorów
<Yjuprin> hdd smart monitor czy coś tam
<DaZ> yy
<Voldenet> preboot execution env
<vip_> witam.wie ktos moze jak odblokowac magazyn adobe flash dla danej strony www?
<Voldenet> klikasz prawym przyciskiem
<Voldenet> i tam masz ustawienia
<Voldenet> i w tych ustawieniach jest kilka tabów, ze storage jest jeden
<DaZ> ja tam mam w systemsettings [;
<Yjuprin> DaZ jeśli oddam ten laptop do serwisu producenta to mogą mi tam zdiagnozować w jaki sposób woda rozwaliła mi dysk?
<DaZ> a skad ja mam wiedziec?
<DaZ> jak masz miliony monet to pewnie ta
<DaZ> bo gwarancje na dyski pokrywaja tylko wymiany [;
<Voldenet> jeśli w ogóle rozwaliła
<Voldenet> jak smart nie sypie errorami, to nie licz na nic
<DaZ> zawsze moze go pomiziac czyms wiekszym :f
<Yjuprin> czym?
<DaZ> jakies seatools
<Voldenet> no, seatools jest dobre
<Voldenet> seagate zrobił w ramach przeprosin za chujowe dyski
<DaZ> a potem zrobił jeszcze bardziej chujowe dyski [;
<Yjuprin> hmm, no a jeśli tylko jakieś bity się przestawiły i dlatego truecrypt nie może odszyfrować reszty
<Yjuprin> to seatools mi to "powie"?
<Yjuprin> DaZ xD
<Yjuprin> ach ten tajwan
<Voldenet> Yjuprin: jak seatools nic nie powie, to dysk jest sprawny
<Voldenet> i to wina truecrypta
<Yjuprin> w jakim sensie truecrypta?
<Yjuprin> mam w pełni działający bootloader
<Yjuprin> więc nie ma opcji że to truecrypt
<Voldenet> danych na dysku nie da się nadpisać wodą
<DaZ> dunnolol
<Yjuprin> nie twierdzę że woda dostała się do talerza, myślę że to bios albo cokolwiek co działa po włączeniu komputera do bootloadera musiało skorzystać z przestrzeni dysku
<DaZ> nie wiem co smiesznego moze zrobic elektronika w trakcie tytanikowania [;
<Yjuprin> no i - spaprało sprawę
<Yjuprin> to całkiem śmieszne bo miałem na dysku hasła dostępowe do moich kont na cityindex i admiralmarkets xD
<Yjuprin> więc teraz będzie jeszcze śmieszniej jak pojadę do londynu żeby mi podali te hasła...
<DaZ> no, trzymanie takich rzeczy bez backupow jest fajne <:
<Yjuprin> nic straconego, wizzair to london from warsaw okecie only 55 pln plus boarding purchases xD
<Yjuprin> oho, wcale nie 669 zł ze wszystkimi opłatami oprócz tej za wystawienie biletu :(
<Yjuprin> dobra szmygam
<jacekowski> na kiedy?
<jacekowski> a poza tym, slyszales o czyms takim jak backup
<Skrzyp> Chwalcie Asusa
<Skrzyp> Za CrashFree BIOS :)
<lisu> re
<Blondyn> ree :D
<m477> odwalilo mi i pójde chyba na basen :)
<termi> idz idz
<termi> studentki juz chodza
<termi> :)
<termi> mozna poplywac
<termi> :)
<m477> termi: same pasztety
<termi> :)
<xaxes_> jestem sobie rootem, a chcę uruchomić komendę jako użytkownik stefan
<xaxes_> jak to zrobić?
<jacekowski> sudo
<baks> su user -c 'polecenie'
<xaxes_> dziękuję
<lisu> czy w php może być funkcja w funkcji?
<jacekowski> ze jak?
<xaxes_> function blahblah() {function blahblahblah() {} }
<dKc> ja pierdo...
<jacekowski> ekhm
<xaxes_> jacekowski: +- takie coś ^
<jacekowski> nie mozna
<jacekowski> jaki to by mialo cel
<dKc> zakladal ktos konto na cba.pl?!
<xaxes_> lisu: nie można
<dKc> kuwra
<lisu> xaxes_: można.
<xaxes_> lisu: kłamiesz! jacekowski wie lepiej! :P
<lisu> xaxes_: u mnie działa bezbłędnie
<m477> re
<lisu> xaxes_: e no ten przykład co podałeś nie może być, deklaracje na początku, tylko wywołanie funkcji w funkcji w funkji ... no moze nie sprecyzowałem pytania
<baks> lisu: http://www.php.net/manual/en/functions.user-defined.php
<baks> http://www.php.net/manual/en/functions.anonymous.php
<baks> w pierwszym example 3
<baks> i w drugim też
<baks> :)
<lisu> baks: thx, ale u mnie działa, a durny byłem bo niebieska ryba po function nazwafunkcji() wszadziło mi ; przez to pytałem czy moze byc, bo funkcyja nie działała mi
<BlessJah> lisu: prototyp?
<lisu> BlessJah: skąd, działa. Już masówka idzie :D
<jacekowski> lisu: wywolanie funkcji w funkcji moze byc
<jacekowski> lisu: to podstawowa rzecz w kadym jezyku
<jacekowski> lisu: deklaracja funkcji w funkcji to inna sprawa
<BlessJah> lisu: prototyp w sensie tylko nazwa fukcji i argumenty
<m477> no np: sum(map(lambda x,coś tam))
<m477> czy jakos tak :>
<lisu> jacekowski: masz racje, nie sprecyzowałem. ale juz chyba wyjasniłem gdzi mialem "błENda"
<m477> gdzie pobiore ksiazke, ktorej nie ma w googlach? :>
<Blondyn> m477: na półce w księgarni * :D
<m477> watpie
<Blondyn> :D szkoda ze nie ma ksiegarni-monopolowego
<m477> 89' ostatnie wydanie zdjae sie
<m477> kto tu cyrlica nawala?
<Blondyn> czy system komputerowy można nazwać programem ? hmmm
<qermit> czy program komputerowy można nazwać ciągiem bajtów?
<Blondyn> filozoficznie zaczyna mi się ten rok :D
<Blondyn> ok idem się przełączem
<BlessJah> qermit: ty sie lepiej zastanow jak udowodnic, ze nie istniejesz
<BlessJah> kto wpadl na pomysl wykladania filozofii na polibudzie...
<qermit> nie można wszakże samymi liczbami żyć drogi łotsonie
<BlessJah> qermit: czekam na kurs gotowania na wydziale architektury i tanca towarzystkiego na chemicznym
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ciekawe czy masz z tym samym debilem, który twierdził że Konfucjusza nie powinno się wymieniać jeśli ktoś pyta czy znamy jakichś filozofów
<qermit> u nas był przedmiot na którym uczyło się żąglowania
<Szatan> 1st
<Wilku> 2nd
<Wilku> Szatan: Nie mogę się pozbyć wrażenia, że jesteście dwoma osobami :D
<mati75> ;/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-03
<buharin> zna sie ktos na Javie?
<bastetmilo> java ssie
<buharin> bastetmilo, zamknij pysk
<bastetmilo> buharin: do mamy tez tak mówisz?
<DaZ> bije krzesłem [;
<buharin> ; d
<bastetmilo> o ile dobrze pamiętam kultura jeszcze na kanale obowiązuje
<buharin> bastetmilo, to nie obrażaj Javy
<dweller> java ssie
<bikstopa> hohi :D
<buharin> ...
<DaZ> >to nie obrażaj Javy
<DaZ> kurwalol
<bikstopa> wyjasni mi tu ktos, czego nie rozumiem i wydaje mi sie ze moj mozg tego nigdy nie pojmie?
<dweller> nie
<bikstopa> ;'x
 * buharin Zakon Świętej Dżawy!
<bastetmilo> buharin: weź się chłopie opamiętaj trochę.
<dweller> wracaj grać w Tibię
<buharin> dweller, niestety tibia byla w C ; <
<dweller> nie do Ciebie
<bikstopa> dweller: wpisz /quit i sprawdz czy cie tam nie ma....
<dweller> widać oryginalność umarła w tych czasach
<buharin> = D
<bikstopa> tak. poprostu do glupich zaczepek szkoda mi byc kreatywnym :D
<dweller> trzeba najpierw być kreatywnym
<bikstopa> dweller: nikomu nawet nie chce sie ripostowac twojego "suhara" :'x
<dweller> znowu się mylisz, wszyscy się zgadzają :>
<buharin> bikstopa, suchar*
<dweller> ide na fajke, o
<bikstopa> buharin: suchar != "suhar"
<bikstopa> ja chyba tez ;'x
<buharin> bikstopa, teraz tlumacz sobie ten analfabetyzm
<bikstopa> buharin: wpisz /quit i zobacz czy cie tam nie ma ;>
<bikstopa> rotfl. chyba znalazlem  0day exploita ;'x
<dweller> *arrow to the knee*
<m477> :)
<bikstopa> (:
<m477> ]
<m477> ;o
<foreste> jak na stale za fajkowac internet szeregowy mobilny
<foreste> w aplet nw kde
<foreste> nwm*
<m477> :>
<foreste> pozatym czesc
<m477> elo
<m477> mailem wstac o 6 a ledwo o 8 sie zwleklem :<
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<Thorbjorn> No nie, sabayon z openboksem gorzej chodzi niż pclos z KDE
<m477> witam :)
<m477> ściółka-environment > KDE
<foreste> tylko trza budowac kernel w cd /usr/src/
<foreste> ?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> jak masz taki fetysz, to możesz sobie nawet zrobić folder /mojekernele
<Voldenet> i tam kompilować
<Voldenet> zresztą jak dołączyć fakeroota to w homedirze usera na cudzym serwerze można budować paczki
<Voldenet> więc możesz swojego kernela zbudować na przykład na komputerach uczelni (one mają taki zwyczaj, że nawet po ukończeniu uczelni dają hosting studentom)
<Voldenet> (do hostingu idzie również bardzo duża moc obliczeniowa ichnich serwerów)
<Voldenet> (przydatne jak masz kompa ze starym pentium III i chcesz sobie zbudować kernela)
<mati75> Voldenet: ++
<mati75> chociaż ja inne serwery do tego wykorzystuje
<Voldenet> no, są lepsze
<qermit> Voldenet: może i dają moc, ale przestrzeni dyskowej nie daj a
<Voldenet> qermit: sugerujesz, że na kernela potrzeba dużo miejsca?
<mati75> już wiem czemu drukarka nie działa
<Voldenet> 200MB co najmniej dają teraz
<foreste> mam pomya l :)
<Voldenet> bo teraz to uczelnie po 50TB macierzy mają
<foreste> na farmy do kopilowania kerneli ;p
<qermit> Voldenet: może i mają
<qermit> ale nie dla studentów
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> pewnie zależy od uczelni
<qermit> (chociaż ja mam fajny komputerek za 20k pod swoją opieką)
<qermit> 2 dyski SAS 1TB
<mati75> qermit: cpu?
<qermit> jakiś marny intel
<foreste> nusze zbudowac nowy kernel
<mati75> ja mam 2 x xeon 2,8
<foreste> bo starego debian ignoruje
<mati75> w sumie 24 wątki
<mati75> + 64 GB ramu
<mati75> i 4 x 1 TB w raid
<foreste> tzn sterownik nvidia
<Voldenet> mati75: troszkę zabawna ilość miejsca w raid
<Voldenet> ja mam 12TB raid przy sprzęcie o takich parametrach, że wstyd się przyznać
<mati75> Voldenet: 10k
<qermit> mati75: intel zawsze jest marny
<mati75> więcej nie trzbea
<Voldenet> a, w sumie pewnie zależy do czego serwer
<qermit>  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5690  @ 3.47GHz
<qermit> no i jeszcze do tego Tesla
<mati75> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz
<TheNumb> qermit: bitcoiny liczysz? <:
<Voldenet> jak tak wypisujecie te specyfikacje, to czuję się jakbym miał mniejszego penisa
<qermit> TheNumb: nie
<foreste> make clean && make mrproper trza robic nawet przy 1 kopilacji ?
<qermit> foreste: nie
<TheNumb> foreste: make && make modules_install && make install
<TheNumb> ;d
<qermit> po pierwsze mrproper robi clean
<mati75> super
<qermit> po drugie starczy make clean
<mati75> cups żre 100 % cpu
<Voldenet> also, na ubuntu działa dpkg-buildpackage?
<Voldenet> bo takie kompilowanie poza aptem to niezbyt eleganckie jest
<mati75> na debianie działa
<mati75> dla ubuntu nigdy paczek nie robiłem
<Voldenet> to, że na debianie działa, to niezbyt zaskakujące
<foreste> moge wywalic kernel a ipv6 ?
<foreste> jak net przez ipv4 mam
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> ipv6 używają hipstery z tunelem
<Voldenet> nie przejmuj się nimi
<Thorbjorn> Już mnie sabayon zaczyna denerwować -)
<Voldenet> ^ nie pierdol tylko kompiluj
<Voldenet> :D
<TheNumb> Voldenet: e?
<TheNumb> Przecież zajebon ma też binarne pakiety.
<Voldenet> entropia to zło
<Voldenet> portage ftw
<Voldenet> to troszkę bez sensu - oprzeć system o gentoo i dać binarne paczki
<foreste> Thorbjorn:  fedora i sab siux
<foreste> siadaj na debcia
<Voldenet> debian ~.~
<foreste> jedyny system ktory nie denerwuje mnie ;)
<Voldenet> mam to samo z windowsem
<Voldenet> :D
<TheNumb> Debian, fuj.
<TheNumb> Na desktopa się nie nadaje >.>
<Voldenet> 'debian, fuj' powiedział użytkownik ubuntu >.>
<foreste> sid nadaje ;p
<TheNumb> Voldenet: ubuntu? Lol.
<TheNumb> Voldenet: /ctcp thenumb version
<Voldenet> TheNumb: /ctcp voldenet version
<Voldenet> to twierdzę o sprawdzaniu wersji w ten sposób
<foreste> czyli ipv6 wywalic ;d ?
<foreste> nic mi nie padnie ?
<Voldenet> as you wish, ale nie przyda Ci się w najbliższym czasie
<Voldenet> może paść
<Voldenet> jak coś korzysta z loopbacka ::1 do komunikacji
<foreste> dzie zostawie ;p
<foreste> jedynie blacklistne to ;p
<Voldenet> po cO?
<foreste> zeby jajo bylo chude ;p
<Voldenet> chude jaja są dla mięczaków
<Voldenet> :3
<mati75> foreste: wywal wszystko z confinga
<mati75> co nie potrzebne
<foreste> wywalilem
<mati75> tylko bez przesady
<Voldenet> wywal wszystko z konfiga co niepotrzebne > mała zmiana sprzętu > komp nie wstaje
<Voldenet> GREAT JOB
<Voldenet> :D
<foreste> wszystkie karty graf muz pcma etc
<mati75> wstać  wstaje
<mati75> tylko jak obsługę napędów wywaliłem
<mati75> to był supprise
<foreste> do 15 wyrobi sie chyba i deb zbuduje ;p
<foreste> a tymczasem zz ;]
<tajwanuser> co moze byc przyczyna tego, ze przez "ssh [IP_SERWERA] nie moge sie polaczyc - "Name or service not known", a przez np. narzedzie "Remote Desktop Viewer" juz moge
<mati75> na czym ty to robisz?
<mati75> u mnie max. 15 minut się kompiluje
<suitch> qermit nie udzielaj sie
<qermit> ?
<suitch> idz pisz
<m477> gcc plik.cxx -> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory, czy to normalne? :>
<mati75> [Rate 313,5/685,8 KB] ciekawe
<mati75> co innego widze
<foreste> mati75:  semprom 2800+ 1 gb ram
<foreste> jak wymusic i586
<foreste> jak wymusic i686
<mati75> powinno budować na takiej architekturze jak jest uruchomiony system
<foreste> juz mam
<foreste> --arch=i686 ;]
<foreste> zly byl pomys z zabawa z fedrka ;p
<TheNumb> m477: od kiedy kompilujesz programy w C++ używając kompilatora C?
<qermit> suitch: nie chce cie martwić ale ten czajnik chyba jednak przecieka
<m477> TheNumb: faktycznie :D
<mikess> czester: siema [;
<m477> **** yea \o/
<m477> nareperowałem makro :)
<buharin> potrzebuje na Linuxa cos a la MS Visio
<buharin> do zrobienia planow budynkow takich na oko
<Skrzyp> Dia
<buharin> Skrzyp, ja tam widzialem ze tylko diagramy robili
<buharin> Skrzyp, bo w Visio byla taka opcja ze mozna bylo zrobic pokoj drzwi okna
<buharin> itp
<Skrzyp> to se jakus tool do CAS weż
<Skrzyp> cad*
<buharin> Skrzyp, jakis? :D
<buharin> uff w nowym ubu nie ma dia
<Skrzyp> google it
<buharin> a tam da sie otworzyc obrazki w visio?
<Skrzyp> BO JA WIEM?!
<buharin> nie da sie : (
<buharin> chyba zainstaluje maszyne witualną
<buharin> pieprzony babilon
<buharin> jak cos jest pod linuxem to dziala wszedzie
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11IaEw0Lbpw&feature=related :-)
<DaZ> fajne :f
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> yhym :)
<m477> lsd pod jezyk i jazda ^_^
<Thorbjorn> lsd wpierdzielasz?
<m477> kiedys
<m477> pare razy
<buharin> m477, wiesz moze jak zrobic przesuwanie elementow tablicy najwydajniej czy moze na listach to robic?
<m477> buharin: w sensie, że np: tab[i] = tab[i+1]  ?
<buharin> i+k
<buharin> a reszta na poczatek wpada
<m477> zalezy jak chcesz je poprzesowac
<buharin> no chce tak ze te na koncu wpadaja na poczatek
<m477> nie rozumiem
<m477> a
<m477> to zrob druga tablice i lec od konca
<m477> bo inaczej to chyba sie nie da, ew listy
<buharin> jak mam 1 2 3 4 5 k = 2 to 4 5 1 2 3
<buharin> a co jest szybsze w tym wypadku listy czy tablice?
<m477> ?
<m477> zalezy pewnie od wielkosci
<m477> ale raczej tablica
<buharin> listy wydajniej
<buharin> bo ja bede musial niektore elementy pousuwac
<buharin> ; d
<m477> czemu
<buharin> taki algorytm
<m477> ja bym zrobil nowa_tab[i] = stara_tab[długość_starej-i]
<bikstopa> ogarnia ktos tu .net? ;'d
<buharin> m477, spoko zaraz wymysle cos
<buharin> ;P
<Thorbjorn> tu nikt nic nie ogarnia
<m477> jezeli to nie ma byc niewiadomo jak wydajne i nie zaleza od tego losy swiata to bym tak zostawil ;>
<Guest41412> witam
<Guest41412> korzysta ktos z dell l502x?
<suitch> wszyscy na pewno
<mati75> tak
<Guest41412> a konfigurował ktos pod to jajo?
<Guest41412> chce gentoo postawic a za cholere mi nie idzie bo sie sype na udevie :(
<Dreadlish> Guest41412: jak sie sypie
<Guest41412> Dreadlish: jest "populating /dev" potem ze czeka na udeva i zacina sie
<Guest41412> jedyne rozwiazanie to magic sys rq i terminating udeva
<Dreadlish> genkernela masz =.=?
<Guest41412> i wtedy da sie dojsc do logowania
<Guest41412> Dreadlish: sam kompilowałem... nic nie wywalałem tylko dodałem kilka opcji
<Guest41412> m.in wkompilowałem na stałe sterowniki do systamu plików
<Guest41412> po instalacji mialem dostosowywac
<Dreadlish> nie ruszałeś udeva?
<Guest41412> http://wklej.org/id/659796/
<Guest41412> ^moj config
<Dreadlish> po co ci tuxonice?
<Guest41412> Dreadlish: wyczytalem ze wspiera stany wstrzymania, hubernacje uznalem za przydatne dla laptopa
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że zwykły kernel równie dobrze wspiera hibernacje
<Guest41412> hmmm
<Guest41412> w laptopach jestem newbie
<Dreadlish> to bardzo proste pytanie
<Dreadlish> używałeś kiedykolwiek hibernacji?
<Guest41412> nie mialem okazji/potrzeby
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to po co ci ono?
<Dreadlish> jak ci będzie trzeba to sobie dokompilujesz
<Dreadlish> postaw sobie z gentoo-sources albo z vanilla-sources
<Guest41412> sprobuje
<Guest41412> Dreadlish: z defaultowego configa ruszy? czy musze juz teraz dopieszczac
<Dreadlish> filesystemy
<Dreadlish> drivery do ide albo saty
<Dreadlish> to trzeba dowalić
<jacekowski> bierzesz sie za gentoo
<jacekowski> i masz takie problemy
<Guest41412> ?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: niech spróbuje, najwyżej się zniechęci i wróci do tego czego używał
<grzegorz> czesc
<grzegorz> nie mam pliku /boot/grub/menu.lts
<grzegorz> ti jak moge zmienic domyslny stsrem
<grzegorz> moze byc inny mamager uruchomienia ?
<grzegorz> to ubuntu 11.104
<Guest41412> moze byc inny
<grzegorz> a jak to sprawdzix
<Guest41412> prawdopodobnie masz grub2
<Guest41412> on uzywa /boot/grub/grub.cfg z tego co pamietam
<Guest41412> ale poszukaj w internecie jak zedytowac pliki (czesc trzyma w /etc) zeby po aktualizacji jadra nie wrocilo ci to do tego co masz teraz
<Guest41412> osobiscie nie uzywam grub2
<grzegorz> tak ma grub.cfg
<grzegorz> bi mam taka sytuacje zmienilem w startup manager
<grzegorz> domyslny system ale nie dzilaa to
<grzegorz> hm zrestartuje jeszcze raz
<grzegorz> no nie dizala
<grzegorz> w sartupmanager ma inny system a wgrywa pierwszyt z gury\
<grzegorz> wie ktos o co moze codzic ?
<grzegorz> ti jest grub.cfg
<grzegorz> http://wklej.to/Vd4ha
<grzegorz> potrzebuje zeby domyslnie sie win wgrywal
<grzegorz> plis ma ktos pojecie ?
 * Guest41412 idzie sprawdzic czy na innym jajku udev bd smigal
<bikstopa> grzegorz: przeczytaj 2 linijke
<Blondinio> debry alll
<m477> deb.ry?
<Blondinio> deb.ru :D
<m477> jak żal.pl
<TheNumb> rzul.pl
<oedo> ello
<oedo> witam po przerwie :D
<oedo> ktoś ma ochotę na partyjkę w cabala albo lineage2?
<Blondinio> oedo: witaj
<Blondinio> ja mam ale i tez nie mam czasu
<oedo> ale cabal czy l2? w cabalu ubiłem 20lv l2: dopiero się ściąga, zresztą w l2 nie grałem z min 2 lata a na cabalu jestem noob, i coma nie ogarniam :)
<oedo> *comba nie ogarniam
<m477> poyebao
<oedo> m477 ale kogo?
<m477> ano dobre pytanie
<m477> trzeba to przeanalizowac
<m477> jest tu ktos z dochodzeniówki?
<oedo> dochodzą dopiero
<m477> slabo bo ja juz skonczylem :)
<oedo> w 6 minut? :D
<m477> jak człowiek chce to potrafi
<oedo> wiem; nie ty jeden usłyszałeś od dziewczyny "mamy tylko 5 minut" :D
<Guest82934> hej
<Voldenet> chej
<Guest82934> cos ciekawego?
<Ashiren> moze odpowiesz spiewajaco
<oedo> ten czat to materiał na kilka prac doktoranckich z psychologii zachowań i pragnień :D
<ludzki> ciiiii
<oedo> ludzi przy twoich potrzebach to bym się logował z użyciem sieci tor :P
<ludzki> haha
<ludzki> pederastofob :P
<ludzki> btw - pederasta to pedał, gej, wiec tora nie potrzebowal bym :P
<Dreadlish> pederasta to pedał, gej + pedofil do tego
<ludzki> no... moze w iranie :D
<ludzki> osz fak
<ludzki> faktycznie O.O
<ludzki> no to kawał o wielce upszejmym łosiu pederaści nabiera nowego znaczenia :|
<soee> jets ktos _ ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<soee> *st
<oedo> ee tam odrazu fob, pedofilie mamy już za sobą w historii ludzkości i pora zacząć kastrować ew zabijać fanów tego sportu. pedałów toleruje=róbcie ze sobą co chcecie ale nie probujcie chować dzieci na tą modłę lub domagać sie tego prawa.nie chciałem urazić zadnego pożadnego geja :D
<Dreadlish> poumierali wszyscy
<soee> no w koncu
<m477> fall start
<Dreadlish> m477: idź do sklepu, kup 4 WINA warka i wypij
<m477> :)))
<m477> a potem trolololool
<soee> konfigurowal ktos z was kiedys karte TP-LINK tl-wn722N na 11.10 ?
<plemnik_komandos> mialem okazje soee
<soee> plemnik_komandos: udalo Ci sie ?
<Dreadlish> to na atherosie stoi ath9k
<plemnik_komandos> a czkekaj, bo dodales - tl-wn722n
<soee> przegladalem jakies strony, poinstalowalem stery itp
<plemnik_komandos> ja mam wn321g
<soee> niby wykrywa siec
<plemnik_komandos> masz realteka sterowniki?
<soee> ale jak probuje sie polaczyc to staje na "Validating Authentication"
<plemnik_komandos> aha
<soee> plemnik_komandos: realteka ?
<plemnik_komandos> no to chyba wiem o co chodzi
<plemnik_komandos> tplinki zwykle chodza na realteku
<plemnik_komandos> realtek-firmware
<plemnik_komandos> ale
<plemnik_komandos> w ubu jest błąd :D
<soee> o.o
<plemnik_komandos> wyjmujesz karte z USB
<plemnik_komandos> wkłądasz jeszcze raz :)
<plemnik_komandos> za kazdym razem po nieudanym połączeniu (zle haslo) lub po rozlaczeniu
<soee> hmm plemnik_komandos a tak na marginiesie dioda na karcie powinna caly czas sie swiecic ?
<plemnik_komandos> moze, jak cos knuje
<plemnik_komandos> ogolnie sie sterownik wiesza, wiec wlaz jeszcze raz
<plemnik_komandos> swieci sie gdy cos robi
<soee> nie bawilem sie z tymi kartami wczesniej i nie wiem jak powinna sie zachowywac
<plemnik_komandos> np. przeszukuje sieci
<plemnik_komandos> jak myszka
<plemnik_komandos> choc nie - bo wiekszosc ciagle swieci
<plemnik_komandos> ogolnie realtek-firmware i wypinanie z wpinaniem od nowa :)
<soee> plemnik_komandos: co ciekawe probowalem na tym samym stacjonarnym pc uruchomic ta karte na windows7
<plemnik_komandos> takie wiesz... anal :D
<soee> i tez nie dziala
<soee> podobny problem, tzn znajduje siec wyrzuca okno z prosba o haslo i koniec
<plemnik_komandos> to ustaw na chwile siec bez autoryzacji
<plemnik_komandos> i sprawdz jaką masz autoryzacje
<soee> teraz klepie z lapka i tutaj dziala wifi bez problemu
<plemnik_komandos> WPA i WPA2 to ma być "Personal"
<plemnik_komandos> bo jest jeszcze chyba "Proffesional" czy jakoś tak w menu
<soee> plemnik_komandos: w wicd-kde ustawilem WPA 1/2 (Passphrase)
<plemnik_komandos> no to ok
<soee> i caly czas to samo, mozliwe ze jakies porty czy cos jest poblokowane ?
<plemnik_komandos> wyjmij ja i wluz jeszcze raz
<soee> robilem tak jak pierwszy raz napisales
<soee> juz mnie krew zaalewa i zastanawiam sie czy nie skoczyc po cos innego jutro ;/
<plemnik_komandos> no mozesz miec jeszcze router w ktorym rozpoznaje kompy po macu
<plemnik_komandos> to musialbys dopisac maca karty lub wylaczyc ta funkcje
<plemnik_komandos> wtedy faktycznie wywala sie na autoryzacji
<soee> dopisac maca w routerze tej kardy podlaczanej pod usb ?
<plemnik_komandos> ale chyba bys wiedzial jak masz router skonfigurowany, nie?
<plemnik_komandos> dokladnie
<soee> to nie moj router plemnik_komandos, ja tu tylko pokoj wynajmuje -.-
<plemnik_komandos> ew. prosciej, wpisac na chwile maka karty z laptopa
<plemnik_komandos> znaczy karcie usb przypisac maca z lapka
<soee> plemnik_komandos: a maca z lapka automatycznie wykrywa w routerze ?
<plemnik_komandos> no jak nie twoj roter tobylo by dziwne ;)
<soee> :)
<plemnik_komandos> dobra inaczej
<plemnik_komandos> wykrywa sieci na usb?
<plemnik_komandos> masz liste?
<plemnik_komandos> powodem problemu z autoryzacja moze byc slaby zasieg < 30%
<plemnik_komandos> drugi problem to klucące się stery
<soee> zaraz odswieze liste
<plemnik_komandos> trzeba wywalic ralinki z systemu
<plemnik_komandos> ralinki z tego co pamietam klucily sie z realtekami
<plemnik_komandos> tak mialem pod suse
<soee> no tak ale pod windowsem nie powinno byc takich problemów
<plemnik_komandos> zalezy pod jakim
<plemnik_komandos> pod 7 raczej nie
<soee> 7
<plemnik_komandos> jezeli wykrywa karta sieci to znaczy ze dziala
<oedo> może na prazie podepnij kompa po kablu do rutera i zapoduja mu aktualizacje/instalcje sterów z automatu? mi zazwyczaj to rozwiązuje proble
<oedo> m
<soee> oedo: no wlasnie nie mam za bardzo takiej mozliwosc obecnie
<plemnik_komandos> ale on nie ma dostepu do routera ponoc
<oedo> ... jeśli próbujesz sie wbić na ruter bez dostępu może tak jak ktoś wspomniał odrzucać cię po adresie mac
<plemnik_komandos> oedo - masz coś do plemników_komandosów :P?
<soee> wlasnie dziwne, na lapku, telefonach działa wszedzie
<soee> tylko na tym stacjonarnym nie chce gdzie jest ta karta pod usb podlaczona
<plemnik_komandos> jak plemnik_komandos to od razu "ktoś" napisał, taaa :P
<oedo> a tyle razy zmieniałeś nicka ze już sie gubie
<plemnik_komandos> jeszcze sie upewnij czy karta nie wspoldzieli portu usb
<plemnik_komandos> oedo - ja jeszcze nie zacząłem :D
<plemnik_komandos> jak wpinasz do przednich wejść usb, to zwykle są one tylko przelotówkami tylnich
<oedo> jakiego modelu jest ruter? dlink300 lub 6xx?
<plemnik_komandos> tak w ogole to tplinki to pokus
<plemnik_komandos> pikus
<plemnik_komandos> na acerze mam jakiegos atheosa, który wymaga sterownika do przycisków ON/OFF
<plemnik_komandos> zeby tą karte odpalić to trza sie nakombinować
<soee> :/
<soee> a polecacie jakas inna ?
<plemnik_komandos> dlaczego? tplinki dzialaja out of box
<plemnik_komandos> wazne jest ze chodzą na chipsecie realteków
<plemnik_komandos> a realteki implementuje sie na dzien dobry jak pierwsze pod wieloma systemami
<plemnik_komandos> np. w haiku :D
<soee> http://www.komputronik.pl/product/115869/Sprzet_komputerowy/Sieci_i_komunikacja/TP_Link_karta_Wi_Fi_USB_300Mb-s_TL_WN822N.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6psasqt> (at www.komputronik.pl)
<plemnik_komandos> ja mam to http://www.komputronik.pl/product/36563/Sprzet_komputerowy/Sieci_i_komunikacja/TP_Link_karta_Wi_Fi_USB_54Mb-s_TL_WN321G.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/88v8xna> (at www.komputronik.pl)
<oedo> z tym tplinkiem pol pingwinem nie ty jeden masz problem
<oedo> http://lost.one.pl/forum/thread-16.html - poczytaj tu
<soee> odnosnie sterownikow itp
<soee> to isntalowalem tylko cos takiego:
<plemnik_terrorys> kurcze, głupi limit ników :(
<soee> compat-wirless-3.2-RC6-3
<soee> mialem tez jakis ath9k_htc-installes
<plemnik_terrorys> mnie wkurza, ze aby zainstalowac siec, trzeba miec siec :|
<plemnik_terrorys> choc ostatnio fedora 15 mnie zaskoczyla - ciagnie moją karte na lapku outof box
<plemnik_ninja> powiedzcie, w ogole, jakie są wasze wrażenia z korzystania z Unity?
<plemnik_ninja> bo ja przez Gnome3 i Unity przeniosłem sie na XFCE
<plemnik_ninja> sie nie moge przyzwyczaic
<plemnik_ninja> do Unity i Gnome3
<oedo> plemnik beda z ciebie ludzie - ja zrobiłem identycznie :)
<plemnik_ninja> jak dorosne, będę ninja :D
<soee> a nie wiem nie korzystam z unity :)
<soee> kde 4.8 rc1
<plemnik_ninja> jak wyszło KDE4 i stało się domyślne w Suse, Kubu i KDE, przeszedłem na Gnome2
<plemnik_ninja> teraz mi Ci od Gnome ten sam numer wywinęli
<plemnik_ninja> *Suse, Kubu i Debianie (miało być)
<m477> +48 to numer kierunkowy do Polski?
<plemnik_ninja> nom
<m477> spoko
<oedo> i do radomia
<m477> a to haxory
<plemnik_ninja> z/w
<plemnik_ninja> zaloguje sie pozniej
<soee> o.o
<m477> @_@
<m477> _@
<m477> @
<m477>  
<soee> ^v^
<Voldenet> plemnik_ninja: przestań używać xfce
<Voldenet> bo zgodnie z tym co mówisz, to psują to, czego aktualnie używasz
<Voldenet> :{
<plemnik_ninja> wiesz, xfce w koncu przejdzie na gtk3
<plemnik_ninja> akurat gtk3 ciezkie nie jest
<plemnik_ninja> tylko, aby czegos nie wymyslili "przy okazji" - bo skoro gtk3 daje nowe mozliwosci...
<Guest122222> Dreadlish: ping
<Guest122222> Dreadlish: doszedlem do tego co mi freezowalo udeva! modul thermal_sys
<plemnik_ninja> programuje tu ktos w c lub c++?
<plemnik_milosci> ale mam lagi
<m477> załóżmy
<Dreadlish> nie
<soee> waa_programmer: ...
<waa_programmer> tak?
<soee> odnosnie tego modemu
<soee> wiesz w czym byl problem?
<soee> w tym ze byla odkrecona antenka...
<waa_programmer> czyli zasięg, tak :)?
<soee> a tego nie wiem, ale ogolnie zasieg sie poprawil bo teraz widze 20 sieci a nie 3
<waa_programmer> bez antenki miał mniejszy i nie łapał
<waa_programmer> przy 30% zasięgu już są problemy z autoryzacją
<soee> no to bardzo prawdopodobne ze to byla przyczyna
<soee> dzieki, bo w sumie mnie na to na prowadziles ;0
<waa_programmer> cieszę się, że mogłem choć odrobinę pomóc :)
<soee> -.-
<soee> ok, czas cos zjesc bo to bylo meczace :)
<waa_programmer> zamówi sobie pizze przez wifi :P
<soee> rosolek dzisiaj ;o
<soee> maly budzet do konca miesiaca i nie ma co szalec z pizzami :/
<waa_programmer> dziwny ten irc jest
<soee> why\
<waa_programmer> a tak sobie publicznie myślę :D
<soee> a to korzystaj ze swobod takich bo niedlugo nam je pozabieraja ;o
<waa_programmer> noi co te biedne trole bedą robić :D?
<m477> moze troche z du** pytanie ale w jakiej chmurze, najbezpieczniej przechowywac dane?
<waa_programmer> w zadnej
<m477> dlaczego
<waa_programmer> zalezy co masz na mysli pisząc "najbezpieczniej"
<m477> ze ich nie utrace, ani osoby trzecie nie beda mialy dostepy (ew. prowider)
<waa_programmer> wiec zadnej
<m477> czemu
<waa_programmer> chyba ze zaszyfrujesz je wczesniej
<m477> ale czemu w zadnej
<waa_programmer> z prostej zasady
<m477> czemu to jest niebezpieczne
<waa_programmer> "bo ci kurwa nie ufam"
<waa_programmer> tak podchodze do takich wynalazkow
<m477> ~_~
<m477> a szyfrowaniu ufasz?
<m477> najlepiej odlaczyc kabel od internetu
<waa_programmer> szfruje tylko laptopa
<waa_programmer> gdyby mi ktos go ukradl
<waa_programmer> jakis koks by musial sie co prawda pokusic, bo laptop lekki nie jest
<m477> AGD i RTV tez mogą ukraść
<waa_programmer> przechowujesz dane klientow w lodówce?
<m477> przyklejone cegly są do niego? :D
<waa_programmer> w sumie nie głupie - nikt na to nie wpadnie :D
<waa_programmer> gorzej jak zlodziej zgłodnieje i zajrzy
<m477> jak włoże tam laptopa to tak :D
<waa_programmer> zresztą co Ty chcesz w chmurze trzymac?
<m477> jakies pierdoly skrypty, zrodla CV np :>
<waa_programmer> no jak nic Ci chmura potrzebna :D
<waa_programmer> tak śmieszne, jak nagrywanie projektu do szkoły na DVD :D
<m477> a co innego:>
<m477> ;d
<waa_programmer> ja uzywam ftp
<waa_programmer> poza tym jestem w opensource, wiec źródła sam udostepniam :P
<m477> masz manie na punkcie bezpieczenstwa i ftp uzywasz? :D
<waa_programmer> a czemu nie?
<waa_programmer> dane klientow lecą w truecrypcie :D
<m477> wat :D
<waa_programmer> weź mnie premierem nie strasz, ok :P?
<m477> W00T
<waa_programmer> a najlepiej
<waa_programmer> wrzuć gdzieś z podpisem sugerującym, że to pornografia dziecieca, to nikt nie ruszy
<BlessJah> waa_programmer: z kim piszesz?
<waa_programmer> m477
<BlessJah> już myślałem że floodujesz, mam na niego ignore
<waa_programmer> haha
<waa_programmer> pyta czego uzywac do backupowania danych
<waa_programmer> "bezpiecznego"
<BlessJah> duplicity
<BlessJah> czy tam deja dup
<BlessJah> zalezy ktore jest front-endem ktorego
<waa_programmer> a co, m477 troluje, czy Ci irytuje?
<BlessJah> jedno i drugie
<BlessJah> duplicity niech uzywa
<waa_programmer> mam mu przekazać, czy widzi co piszesz?
<BlessJah> widzi, chyba ze ma na mnie ignore, tak czy siak nie dbam o to czy widzi
<waa_programmer> zna sie ktos tu na virtualboxie?
<BlessJah> don't ask to ask, just ask
<waa_programmer> bo albo mam ostre lagi, albo nie ma pokoju virtualbox
<waa_programmer> 10s opoxnienia :D
<BlessJah> pokoju?
<waa_programmer> a nie bo chce maca zwirtualizowac
<BlessJah> sprawdź w top co ci żre i w uptime obciążenie
<dweller> chyba mu o kanał chodziło
<BlessJah> dweller: aaa... pokój jak na czatach?
<BlessJah> już rozumiem
<m477> @_@?
<Guest99638> nic mi nie zre
<Guest99638> xchat jest glupi
<Guest99638> ale jedyny program, który działa
<soee> witam
<BlessJah> Guest99638: #vbox
<Guest99638> wiem
<Guest99638> wszedłem i mnie wywaliło
<BlessJah> z jakim komunikatem?
<BlessJah> moze niezarejestrowanych nickow nie przyjmuja
<Guest99638> xchat
<Guest99638> on ma jakies bugi
<soee> jak najłatwiej i najszybciej ustawić wyłącznie komputera po upływie okreslonego czasu?
<BlessJah> soee: sleep 10m;halt
<BlessJah> z roota, bo ZU nie może ot tak wyłączyć, a sudo zapomni w tym czasie i będzie pytać o hasło
<soee> BlessJah, a anulować i zmienic wartosc ?
<BlessJah> hm... to chyba sleep 10m && halt
<waa_programmer> will back
<BlessJah> a anulować ^C
<BlessJah> ale daj mi chwile
<BlessJah> sleep 10m&&halt
<BlessJah> przerywasz ^C, wartosc zmieniasz po prostu zmieniajac cyferki (m od minuta)
<xaxes_> (^C to ctrl+c w gwoli przypomnienia dla zapominalskich/newbie)
<BlessJah> tak, ^C to Ctrl+C
<waa_programmer> masakra
<waa_programmer> jestem na kvirc
<waa_programmer> nie wiem gdzie tu sie liste pokojów otwiera :D
<BlessJah> nie ma listy pokojów (dobra, jest ale nic ci nie daje)
<waa_programmer> no "kanałów"
<waa_programmer> juz mam
<BlessJah> lista jest bardzo długa, freenode wysyła ostrzezenie zanim ja odczytasz
<waa_programmer> plus, ze nie muli jak xchat
<waa_programmer> na tym debianie to chyba stabilne mam tylko jądro
<waa_programmer> dobra, co do virtualboxa
<waa_programmer> próbował ktoś virtualizować maca?
<m477> :)
<waa_programmer> bo lepiej przez qemu chodzi :|
<waa_programmer> znaczy sie - instalator :D
<waa_programmer> wywala sie na instalacji
<papa> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/suicide-linux/suicide-linux_1.1-i386.deb?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fsuicide-linux%2Ffiles%2F&ts=1325621555&use_mirror=freefr
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6nl7sap> (at downloads.sourceforge.net)
<xaxes_> suicide linux?
<Thorbiern> Cze??
<m477> yo?
<Wizard> ?adne pytajniki
<Thorbiern> Gdzie?
<mati75> Thorbiern: znowu ci kodowanie padło
<Thorbiern> A no tak kodowanie
<BlessJah> Wizard: \o/
<soee> BlessJah, znalazłem cos takiego: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=9754
<Wizard> BlessJah?
<BlessJah> też kodowanie ci padło
<BlessJah> Wizard: dawno temu coś chciałem
<Thorbiern> Ok ju? jest?
<BlessJah> ale wybyłeś
<BlessJah> z #centos
<m477> nie misiu :(
<BlessJah> soee: szukasz rozwiązania ładnego, czy takiego które zadziała, bo za minutę wychodzisz a chcesz żeby się komp wyłączył jak ściągnie aktualizacje?
<Thorbiern> Dalej kodowanie mam z dupy?
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: jak nie używasz polskich znaków?
<m477> raczej
<Wizard> BlessJah, bo mnie admin shella firewallem wyciął przypadkiem
<BlessJah> soee: możesz to ściągać, ale ja bym po prostu dał sleep czas;halt
<Thorbiern> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> bo mam takie różne dziwne porty na znc pootwierane, myślał, że coś kombinuję
<Thorbiern> Dzia?a
<BlessJah> nie
<Wizard> ale tak to jest, jak się netstata nie umie używać
<Wizard> Thorbiern, nie
<BlessJah> jak ty to robisz, ze ciagle psujesz?
<soee> BlessJah, ok sprawdze, ogolnie musze ustawic wyleczenie kompa po uplywie 1,5-2 godzin zazwyczaj
<BlessJah> man sleep
<BlessJah> sleep 2h;halt
<Thorbiern> Ale teraz już musi być ok
<BlessJah> ż ładne, pochwal się resztą
<Thorbiern> Resztą czego? Znaków?
<papa>  suicide linux
<BlessJah> ładnie
<Thorbiern> To jest fork sida?
<papa> nie konsola
<papa> nie, konsola
<papa> bez mozliwosci popelnienia bledu
<waa_programmer> bo?
<waa_programmer> wszędzie wiszą worki z wieprzowym tłuszczem?
<papa> jak popelnisz rm rf/
<waa_programmer> taka wersja dla terrorystów :D?
<waa_programmer> papa - no raz mi sie zdarzyło
<Wizard> uh
<waa_programmer> co bardziej irytujące to pod gentoo
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> ##java rządzi
<papa> spadam
<papa> macie link jak cos
<Wizard> mają tam fajnego, wkurzającego bota
<BlessJah> Wizard: który to?
<waa_programmer> nie na ja sie poddaje
<waa_programmer> co zmienie ustawienia w virtualbox'ie to dostaje inny blad
<Wizard> BlessJah, javabot
<xaxes_> pewnie napisany w javie
<xaxes_> więc czas reakcji to około minuta
<m477> ;]
<allsa> witam wszystkich
<Wizard> xaxes_, w biblii takie prawdy piszą? :D
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jakie?
<xaxes_> na ircach ;D
<xaxes_> osobiście jakoś strasznie bardzo tego nie odczuwam, ale taka jest ogóla opinia :P
<Thorbjorn> o czym wy rozmawiacie?
<Wizard> spójrz w log
<Wizard> xaxes_, :D
<Wizard> allsa: fanka alsy :)
<m477> xaxes_: bo ta opinia, a raczej stareotyp, juz ma swoje i dlatego ...
<m477> kiedys java moze i byla powolna
<m477> ale teraz za****a
<xaxes_> m477: taaa? to odpal majnkrafta
<xaxes_> gdyby był w C/C++, to na każdym sprzęcie by ruszył
<BlessJah> xaxes_: gdyby był napisany na każdą architekturę i system, to by ruszył
<m477> nie gram w g***o
<xaxes_> m477: mc to nie gówno imo
<xaxes_> można się pobawić
<Wizard> xaxes_, a minecraft nie używa czasem libów z JNI?
<Wizard> nigdy nie próbowałem tego badziewia odpalać, ale domyślam się, że po rozdziadowaniu byłby tam niezły bajzel :D
<m477> ze po dekompilacji? pewnie ta skoro takie g***o tak chodzi
<Wizard> xaxes_, nie masz racji
<Wizard> gnome3 jest napisane w C (w większości) a na ATI ssie pałę
 * x0x Wita
<Wizard> ale o dziwo tylko ze sterownikami od ATI
<Wizard> i to pewnie wina gnoma ;)
<Wizard> cześć x0x
<x0x> hej Wizard
<Wizard> widzę, że na tym kanale ekipa zmienia się raz na miesiąc
<m477> :D
<Wizard> ludzie pewnie dorastają do zamiany ubuntu na coś działającego :D
<m477> wszyscy koncza na stryczku
<Wizard> a, też prawdopodobne
<Wizard> n55 jeszcze zagląda?
<x0x> ja tam Debiana preferuję...
<Wizard> `seen n55
<Przekliniak> Wizard: I have not seen n55.
<Wizard> `seen n52
<Przekliniak> Wizard: I have not seen n52.
<Wizard> uh, jak ona miała na nick?
<BlessJah> nn52
<Wizard> ah
<BlessJah> `seen nn52
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: nn52 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 5 hours, 6 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <nn52> w nowym roku
<BlessJah> Wizard: stęskniłeś się?
<Wizard> no ba
<m477> zapilo się...
<BlessJah> idę spać, od sylwka a nawet wcześniej się wyspać nie mogę :/
<BlessJah> cya
<Wizard> cześć
<x0x> see ya
<Wizard> ma ktoś pomysł na jakieś fajne klikane dzielenie plików w sieci?
<xaxes_> samba?
<Wizard> w sensie mam gnome, nautilusa, co tam jeszcze, potrzebuję proste dzielenie plików w sieci
<xaxes_> pewnie jest jakieś HUI
<Wizard> eee
<xaxes_> *GUI
<xaxes_> za blisko są te literki
<Wizard> wolałbym coś bardziej niksowego
<Wizard> może być nawet nieszczęsny nfs, na nim uprawnienia działają
<Wizard> a nie - wrzucam film na sambę a on się wykonywalny robi
<Wizard> idiotyzm
<xaxes_> sshfs?
<Wizard> to jest po fuse, więc ma wydajność malucha z przyczepą
<Wizard> nautilus lubi się jeszcze z avahi?
<Wizard> bo w którejś wersji ubu, to nawet pokazywał zdalne vnc, ssh i jeszcze cośtam :D
<Wizard> to może i nfs by umiał
<Wizard> ale to by był czad
<Thorbiern> Wizard programujesz w javie może?
<Wizard> ta
<Thorbiern> Ciężko się nauczyć?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> java jest prostym językiem
<Thorbiern> I większość aplikacji na telefony jest pisanych w javie, nie?
<x0x> niekoniecznie
<Wizard> eee, no nie wydaje mi się
<Wizard> na androida standardowo pisze się w javie
<Thorbiern> Te z rozszerzeniem jar też nie?
<Wizard> co jar?
<x0x> j2me - Java To Micro Edition
<Wizard> mówisz o j2me?
<Thorbiern> Takie rozszerzenie pliku
<Thorbiern> Tak
<Wizard> no to jest zip zwykły, tak naprawdę
<Wizard> tak, to się pisze w javie
<Thorbiern> Ale w środku java?
<Wizard> tam jest znacznie okrojone api i liby oczywiście, ale język jest ten sam
<Wizard> jak x0x napisał
<Thorbiern> Czyli łatwe aplikacje?
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie pisałem nic w micro
<Wizard> znam dość dobrze javase i javaee
<Wizard> i sporo libów okolicznych
<x0x> w zasadzie nic nie jest łatwe... i za razem wszystko... jak chcesz się nauczyć, to siadaj, szukaj i ucz się...
<Thorbiern> Jakieś dobre polskie strony do nauki są?
<Wizard> eee.. książki
<Wizard> jeśli chodzi o javę, to polecam dwie
<x0x> j2me... jest polska książka.. dokładnie nei wiem jak się zwie
<Thorbiern> Wolałbym ebooka
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: j2me jest imho trudniejsza od standardowej
<Wizard> jedna, na początek: Thinking in Java, autorstwa Bruce'a Eckela
<xaxes_> kiedyś chciałem napisać przeglądarkę basha... odpuściłem sobie
<Thorbiern> Dobra. Jutro zacznam przygodę z java:)
<Wizard> druga, Effective Java, autorstwa Joshui Blocha
<x0x> Thorbiern, najlepiej jakbyś sam się zapoznał ze wszystkim związanym z Javą, jesli chcesz w tym języku programować
<Wizard> polecam Thinking, to dobry podręcznik
<Wizard> niektórzy mówią, że za trudny, ja mówię, że jak Thinking jest za trudny, to niech idzie prawko jazdy C robić, czy na wózki widłowe
<Thorbiern> Nie. Bo się zniechęce. Od prostych skryptów zacznę. Jak widzę efekty nabieram motywacji.
<Wizard> ale jakich skryptów? w Javie się skryptów nie pisze.
<x0x> Thorbiern, to sprawdź jakieś przykłady.... po za tym, to nie jest język skryptowy... chyba
<Thorbiern> Zobaczę jak wygląda struktura tego języka i zacznę od pisania czegoś co zadziała
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: javastart.pl
<xaxes_> tak na początek
<Wizard> no ale.. to jest obiektowy język, trza najpierw mieć jakieś podstawy
<Thorbiern> Później zacznę przerabiać kody, a później pisać swoje.
<Thorbiern> Tak przynajmiej było z basic
<Wizard> to wcale nie znaczy, że będziesz przerabiał i pisał dobrze :S
<Thorbiern> Bo nie będę
<Thorbiern> Ale będę widział, że to co robię ma efekt
<x0x> Java to nie jest za ciekawy język... uczysz się dopiero programowania ?
<Wizard> x0x, w sumie, nie jest taki zły na początek
<Wizard> lepszy, niż python czy ruby
<Thorbiern> Dużo bardziej lubię praktykę od teorii
 * Wizard lubił studentów, którzy woleli przepisywać kod po 3 razy, niż go napisać od razu dobrze
<x0x> Wizard, do mnie jakoś nie dotarł... zaczynałem od Pascala i C++
<Thorbiern> Zaczynam. Nawet php nie znam.
<Wizard> Thorbiern, ja też nie znam
<Wizard> i nie chcę znać
<Thorbiern> ++
<Wizard> wystarczy mi, że facet, który go wymyslił, urodził się na Grenlandii
<x0x> brb
<Thorbiern> Jutro jakiś bądziewny kurs javy znajdę.
<xaxes_> Thorbiern: podawałem ci :<
<Thorbiern> A jak wygląda sprawa interfejsu?
<x0x> Thorbiern, może zacznij od nauki czym jest programowanie itp
<x0x> brb
<Thorbiern> A jak pijesz wódkę zastanawiasz się w jakiej temperaturze topiono szkło?
<Wizard> Thorbiern, jakiego interfejsu? API?
<Thorbiern> Wizard faktycznie. Ty jesteś jakiś starszy gość. Nie?
<Thorbiern> Tak
<DaZ> jest najstarszy z nas wszystkich
<DaZ> podobno tak stary, ze skończył nawet liceum.
<DaZ> :f
<Thorbiern> Czyli prostamol bierze.
<Wizard> tak, i jeszcze biovital
<Thorbiern> Łysieje
<Thorbiern> Ślini się
<x0x> Thorbiern, chcesz się nauczyć jakiegoś języka, czy masz jakiś konkretny algorytm ?
<Thorbiern> Wypadają mu żeby
<Thorbiern> Zęby
<Wizard> skończ
<DaZ> no wez
<DaZ> daj pośmieszkować >:
<Thorbiern> Chce się nauczyć javy i za 20 lat napisać jakiś dobry klient jabbera na ten głupi telefon
<x0x> Thorbiern, czemu akurat Java ?
<Thorbiern> A nie. Za 20 lat też skończę liceum. To już pewno ślepy będę.
<Wizard> no
<Thorbiern> Bo jest uniwersalna.
<Thorbiern> Przynajmiej tak mi się wydaje.
<DaZ> tak bardzo uniwersalna
<Wizard> uniwersalne, to jest esperanto
<Wizard> lecę, pa :*
<DaZ> no es buena >:
<DaZ> ~~*:
<Thorbiern> Mówiłem że Wizard zębów nie ma! Woli już całować niż się uśmiechnąć.
<Wizard> buena et bonita >:
<x0x> cze Wizard
<Thorbiern> Bon apettite
<Thorbiern> Swoją drogą. Z kim się idzie w esperanto dogadać...
<Thorbiern> To wymarły sztuczny język
<DaZ> z nikim.
<Thorbiern> :)
<Thorbiern> Głupota umieć język dla samego siebie.
<Blondinio> hmm
<Blondinio> wcale nie głupota :F
<Blondinio> * musiałem coś napisać sorry ^^
<office_> ?
<Blondinio> office nie dziw się ...
<Blondinio> nie sądziłem że książe ma taką pipę w rodzinie
<office_> komprozumiem o czym tu do mnie wypisujesz ;)
<Blondinio> eee ok
<Blondinio> czemu kobity tak brzydno po 25 ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-04
<waa_programmer> jest jeszcze ktos?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> a to jakiś problem? :D
<waa_programmer> a tak pytam z ciekawosci
<dweller> bo wiesz, generalnie tu jest irc a nie onetczat
<dweller> i na odpowiedź możesz czekać 5 minut
<waa_programmer> czyli z lasek nici? :P
<dweller> albo 5 godzin
<dweller> laski są, czasami
<waa_programmer> jeszcze adblock i system zainstalowany :]
<kszksz> jak moge uzyskac dodatkowe informacje na temat 'co poszlo nie tak' po informacji od instalatora 'etap ktory sie nie powiodl : "wybierz i zainstaluj oprogramowanie"' ?
<waa_programmer> nie wiem, ale mozesz powtorzyc
<kszksz> powtarzam wlasnie, ale chwile to trwa. instaluje teraz wersje alternative, ta 'normalna' zawiesza sie na koniec
<waa_programmer> wiesz
<waa_programmer> wartonagrywac plyty prędkością 8x
<kszksz> instaluje z tego samego napedu co nagrywalem
<waa_programmer> nie ma znaczenia
<kszksz> ale fakt, szlo 40x :)
<waa_programmer> ale napedy sie zuzywaja, a i plyty cd, te tanie nie nadaja sie do szybkiego nragrywania
<waa_programmer> nagrasz 8x to na starym lapku odczytasz nawet ;)
<kszksz> no dobrze
<waa_programmer> zreszta mam to samo
<waa_programmer> i taką właśnie sztuczkę wykminiłem <lol2>
<kszksz> :D
<kszksz> juz wypalilem w sumie 3 plyte, moze teraz przejdzie. kazda to inna wersja ale nie pomyslalem o 8x
<waa_programmer> ja tak od ponad roku robie :D
<waa_programmer> i zawsze działa :)
<waa_programmer> a zaczęło się od HP'ka na którym nic sie nie odpalało :)
<waa_programmer> dopiero zjadł płytę 8x
<kszksz> w sumie to robilem verify data itp, sprobuje z tym 8x ale mysle ze to wina starego sprzetu. albo poszukam jakiejs lzejszej wersji
<kszksz> dziwne rzeczy ;P
<waa_programmer> verify nic nie da ;)
<waa_programmer> verify jedzie po płycie od a do z
<waa_programmer> instalacja przebiega skokami i lata po płycie
<waa_programmer> to właśnie gubi cdromy ;)
<waa_programmer> a tak w ogóle to na stary sprzęt nie ma co ubu stawiać
<kszksz> jak mi nie pojdzie 8x to dalej polecisz mi ponowne nagrywanie? :P
<waa_programmer> jak nie pojdzie to zostaje Ci dystrybucja która instaluje sie szybko
<kszksz> moze niepotrzebnie instaluje caly ten kombajn nimfianski? :P
<waa_programmer> słaśnie skonczyłem instalowac slitaz'a na Acerze sąsiada, na którym wszystko padało w trakcie
<waa_programmer> instalacji
<waa_programmer> cdrom się męczył
<waa_programmer> jaki masz sprzęt?
<kszksz> musialem googlac slitaz, ja nie tutejszy! :P
<waa_programmer> slitaz - po starcie zajmuje 30MB ramu, instalacja 2 minuty :D
<kszksz> chce sobie postawic serwer na ftp do wlasnego uzytku i torty, to jest jakis duron stary 300mb ramu
<kszksz> hmm :P
<waa_programmer> no to slitaz ;)
<waa_programmer> albo debian ;)
<waa_programmer> ostatecznie lubuntu
<waa_programmer> Lubuntu
<kszksz> tu juz widze ze instaluje sie strasznie duzo rzeczy ktore pewnie bede chcial pozniej odinstalowac (jak ukoncze w ogole instalacje)
<waa_programmer> LLLLL <-
<waa_programmer> z ubuntu sie tak łatwo nie da
<waa_programmer> łatwo coś zepsuć - jest zafajdany jak Vista ;)
<kszksz> na tym slitazie odpale utorrenta? :P
<waa_programmer> spradzam
<kszksz> z tym wine czy czyms tam
<waa_programmer> wine jest
<waa_programmer> tylko slitaz jest trudny
<waa_programmer> a po kiego Ci utorrent?
<kszksz> trudny w sensie? jak jest jakis guide po angielsku to pewnie dam rade ale ja 'windowsowiec' czy jak im tam
<waa_programmer> z klientow ma transmision
<kszksz> mam do wyboru utorrent ktorrent rtorrent i transmission
<kszksz> znam tylko utorrent :P
<waa_programmer> transmission jest
<waa_programmer> i rtorrent
<waa_programmer> trudny bo nie tak klikalny jak Ubuntu
<waa_programmer> patrze jeszcze na serwery ftp...
<kszksz> w sumie nie zalezy mi na tym zeby byl klikalny
<waa_programmer> ale na Twoj sprzęt najlepszy ;)
<waa_programmer> no jest klikalny bardzo
<waa_programmer> ale holernie nie intuicyjnie klikalny haha
<kszksz> tylko efekt zeby byl taki zebym mogl sie tam zdalnie polaczyc cos sciagnac tymi torrentami i przez ftp sobie pobrac na dysk :P
<kszksz> wiesz, intuicyjnosc to pojecie wzgledne bardzo :D
<waa_programmer> aaa to nie chcesz serwera ftp?
<waa_programmer> tylko klienta
<kszksz> no niekoniecznie
<waa_programmer> to jest gftp
<kszksz> chce pobrac tam 'rzeczy' ;)
<kszksz> a niech sie seeduja z tego zlomu :P
<waa_programmer> wiesz, ja testuje linuxy na virtualboxie :D
<waa_programmer> tak wyczailem slitaza
<waa_programmer> zainstalowałem na maszynie wirtualnej, spodobał mi sie ;)
<kszksz> ta strona z g slitaza cos nie dziala w tym momencie akurat : )
<waa_programmer> zawsze Ci moge iso udostępnic
<waa_programmer> idzie
<kszksz> chyba ze jest jakas opcja instalatora tego ubuntu zebym mogl wszystko poodznaczac czy cos
<waa_programmer> nie ma
<waa_programmer> ale sluchaj
<kszksz> slucham ;>
<waa_programmer> chcesz latwy do instalacji i klikalny w 100%
<waa_programmer> OpenSuSe
<waa_programmer> bedzie mulił w trakcie instalacji, ale tam wybierasz LXDE
<waa_programmer> i instaluje sie typowo na słaby sprzęt
<kszksz> no widze "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment"
<waa_programmer> około 80MB po starcie pulpitu
<waa_programmer> http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/3.0/slitaz-3.0.iso
<kszksz> w suse wybiera sie co ma sie zainstalowac? ;>
<waa_programmer> wybiera sie
<Blondyn> debranoc
<waa_programmer> mozna wywalic openoffice, firefoxa itp
<kszksz> sprobuje najpierw tego slitaza
<kszksz> ogarnac, 30 mb :D
<waa_programmer> z ubunciakow to tylko lubuntu, ale nie wiem jak tym sprzecie pójdzie
<waa_programmer> tylko wiesz, to jest ekstremalnie mini z klikalnych ;)
<kszksz> niby to ubuntu ma dzialac na mniej niz 256 ramu, po prostu instalacja sie nie konczy no ale trudno teraz jest 76% po prawie godzinie, jak sie nie uda to trudno :P
<waa_programmer> jeszcze jestem, wiec pytaj
<kszksz> ok dzieki bardzo
<waa_programmer> no ubuntu z xfce - 90mb
<waa_programmer> ramu
<waa_programmer> ale wkurzało mnie to, ze xfce to gtk2 a ubunciak jedzie na gtk3
<kszksz> mialem zamiar instalowac openbox, ale nie doszedlem do tego etapu instalacji :P
<waa_programmer> openbox jest w slitazie domyslnie
<waa_programmer> Ubuntu +XFCE 90MB
<waa_programmer> Slitaz +OpenBox 28MB
<waa_programmer> porównanie :D
<kszksz> to jest fitness
<kszksz> w sumie mi tylko zalezy zeby to chodzilo wiec
<kszksz> a to ubuntu +xfce to jest jakas inna instalacja czy to sie pozniej wybiera czy ocb? :P
<waa_programmer> i tak i tak
<waa_programmer> Xubuntu jest z XFCE
<waa_programmer> Lubuntu jest z LXDE
<waa_programmer> Kubuntu jest z KDE
<kszksz> jesli teoretycznie uda mi sie zainstalowac to ubuntu to moge pozniej uszczuplic to jakos?
<waa_programmer> tak
<waa_programmer> doinstalowujesz openboxa lub xfce
<kszksz> no dobrze :-)
<waa_programmer> wszystkie *buntu mają te same reposytoria, tylko inne domyslne srodowisko
<waa_programmer> powiem Ci, ze z tymi linukami to niezły rozrzut
<kszksz> no widac to zawsze, nie wiem ktore to juz jest moje podejscie do linuxa :P
<waa_programmer> lubie OpenSuze za konfigurator Yast - wszystko nim konfigurujesz, od serwerół, po dyski, wirtualne kontenery, usługi, etc
<waa_programmer> lubie Debiana za spory wybór softu i lekkosc
<waa_programmer> lubie Slitaza za minimalizm
<kszksz> wydaje mi sie ze chyba skoncze z tym slitazemm : )
<waa_programmer> lubie Ubuntu za wodotryski i podejście do newbie
<waa_programmer> i nowe pakiety
<waa_programmer> gdyby tak zrobic jedno distro z tymi wszystkimi cechami to Windows sie chowa
<kszksz> hehe no tak, minimalizm i wodotryski :D
<waa_programmer> no co - wybór :D
<waa_programmer> w Ubu taki wybór, że jak zainstalujesz OpenBoxa, to nie wiesz gdzie klikać
<waa_programmer> nie skonfigurują wstępnie tak, aby miało ręce i nogi
<waa_programmer> musisz instalować pakiety lubuntu-cośtam etc
<kszksz> mam nadzieje ze jest to googlowalne
<waa_programmer> ale Ubu jest najblizej w symie
<waa_programmer> tylko jeszcze walnąć na jedno DVD, opcje wyboru i jazda :D
<kszksz> : )
<waa_programmer> a tak to wyszło jak te 10 wersji Windows Vista :D
<kszksz> 88%, pobiera cos. masakra nie pamietam tak dlugiej instalacji windowsa :P
<waa_programmer> Ubuntu?
<kszksz> hehe nigdy nie mialem visty ; p
<kszksz> tak
<waa_programmer> ssie aktualizacje
<waa_programmer> praktycznie juz pierwszego dnia po wydaniu zawsze są jakieś :P
<waa_programmer> zawsze ktoś coś spier* hehe :P
<kszksz> :D
<waa_programmer> a wlasnie - nigdy nie instaluj Ubu dopiero wydajego
<waa_programmer> daj innym przetestowac :P
<kszksz> ups
<waa_programmer> po tygodniu będzie sporo łatek i system będzie hulał ;)
<kszksz> wzialem najnowsza, bo nazwa bardzo mila dla oka
<waa_programmer> 11.10
<waa_programmer> jest ok
<kszksz> Niebianska-Nimfa-11.04PL-DVD-32bit.iso to mi nie poszlo teraz ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<waa_programmer> tylko miałem na myśli, że po wydaniu warto odczekać z tydzien
<kszksz> : )
<waa_programmer> chyba Niebieska Nimfa 12.04
<kszksz> jednak ta pierwsza wykryla wifi sama, a tu musialem podlaczyc karte zwykla
<kszksz> bralem stad http://ubuntu.pl/pobierz.php :P
<waa_programmer> lol
<waa_programmer> na czasie są :D
<waa_programmer> 11.04 jest z kwietnia
<waa_programmer> 11.10 jest z października
<kszksz> ; o
<waa_programmer> ROK.MIESIĄC - tak sie wersjonuje
<waa_programmer> następna będzie 12.04
<kszksz> protip thx :P
<kszksz> to na 12.04 chyba za wczesnie :P
<waa_programmer> a co masz na drugim kompie?
<kszksz> instalator: "sprzatanie..." 97%
<kszksz> na co dzien win7
<kszksz> do piwnicy chce wrzucic stara skrzynke i po wifi sobie brac stamtad rzeczy
<kszksz> :D
<waa_programmer> slitaz mnie tu zaskoczyl
<waa_programmer> wykryl wifi
<kszksz> to ubuntu pierwsze wykrylo mi wifi tez
<kszksz> to teraz - nie, musialem wlozyc karte zwykla
<kszksz> a to juz pisalem
<kszksz> pozno
<kszksz> ;D
<waa_programmer> po co Ci win7 :P
<waa_programmer> instaluj linuxa :D
<kszksz> hmm fotoszop
<waa_programmer> już lepszego - skoro win7 chodzi
<kszksz> czasem jakas gra
<kszksz> nie wiem w sumie, podoba mi sie to ubuntu
<waa_programmer> ale na linuksie sie pornosy dobrze ogląda :P
<kszksz> ten komp na ktorym siedze ma dobre bebechy : )
<waa_programmer> to proponuje jednak Gnome3 ;)
<waa_programmer> jak lubisz ladne
<kszksz> hehe jakosc ogladania pornosow jako zaleta linuxa?
<kszksz> :P
<waa_programmer> Ubuntu z Gnome3
<kszksz> to unity czy cos tam nie lepsze? ; p
<waa_programmer> nie jakosc - po prostu wirusy i inne syfy nie wchodzą :D
<waa_programmer> Unity sie sypie - okna gubi nadal
<kszksz> no akurat argument z wirusami to slaby dla mnie
<kszksz> :P
<waa_programmer> domyślnie jest w Ubu
<waa_programmer> ale w Ubu domyślnie jest tez instalowany Gnome3
<kszksz> chyba najbardziej trzyma mnie skype i fotoszop : p
<waa_programmer> bo Unity to tylko nakładka na Gnome3
<waa_programmer> przy logowaniu klikasz na zębatkę i wybierasz Gnome3 ;)
<kszksz> a, myslalem ze to inny typ okienek
<waa_programmer> skype jest pod linuksem i to lepszy wg. mnie, bo nie na pół ekranu i nei muli tak
<kszksz> przechodze na klawiature ekranowa, tym razem sie skopiowalo. :D
<kszksz> skype moze mulic? ;p to uruchamia sie je pod wine?;>
<waa_programmer> pod windowsem muli
<waa_programmer> i mnie wkurza na windowsie ;)
<waa_programmer> dziwny jest
<waa_programmer> btw - do pornosow polecam LesbianLinux :D
<waa_programmer> tak jak Ubuntu i Debian mają apt-get on ma porn-get :D
<kszksz> nie interesuje mnie ten temat :P lol
<waa_programmer> tylko nie wiem czy ten linux serio istnieje, czy to legenda :P
<kszksz> a jaki komp z tym mulacym skype ? :>
<waa_programmer> a kurcze laptop z winxp
<waa_programmer> ale jaki to nie powiem
<waa_programmer> 2.4 chyba procek
<kszksz> uruchomilo sie ;)
<kszksz> win xp trzeba dobrze odchudzic i dziala pieknie
<waa_programmer> przez pewien czas
<kszksz> nie rozumiem tego argumentu ;p obecna instalacje mam 2 rok - chodzi wysmienicie ;p
<waa_programmer> ciężko mi uzasadnić swoją opinię
<waa_programmer> mam po prostu takie doświadczenia
<waa_programmer> u mnie nawet Windows 2000 max 2 dni chodził :P
<kszksz> mysle ze tak jak przy linuxach, i przy windowsach mozna dojsc do perfekcji :)
<kszksz> 2000 tez nie mialem, tak jak visty
<waa_programmer> wiesz
<kszksz> 95, 98se, xp od sp2 i dopiero win7
<waa_programmer> windowsa miałem za czasów podstawówki i zawodówki
<waa_programmer> linuksa mam 12 lat
<waa_programmer> więc bardziej dojrzały jestem jeżeli chodzi o Linuksa
<kszksz> ja dopiero jestem przed etapem 'na co dzien' z nim
<kszksz> jednak po instalacji dostalem odrazu to unity
<kszksz> i miliard wodotryskow :d
<waa_programmer> :)
<waa_programmer> jak wpisujesz hasło w oknie logowania, mozesz zmienic na Gnome3 albo XFCE(jak XFCE zainstalujesz)
<kszksz>  XFCE > Openbox?
<waa_programmer> czy cięższe?
<waa_programmer> troche tak
<kszksz> w czym bedzie lepsze
<waa_programmer> mój Debian z XFCE na starcie zajmuje 59 MB
<kszksz> 303 aktualizacje, ok. ;d a zaraz potem fitness
<foreste> czesc
<lisu> powitaÄÄć
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> dmn
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> wtf?
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> thats better ;]
<lisu> Powitać.
<m477> witam :)
<lisu> milordzie, czas na kawe
<m477> polewaj
<m477> zartuje nie pije kawy :(
<m477> nie ma to jak dobrze zaczc dzien tym ze prawie mi nowa szczotka do kibla wpadla :<
<foreste> jest jakis dobry program do tv z funkcja nagrywania ?
<lisu> foreste: program do tv? a co ty to masz za tv?
<foreste> karte tv avergo 007 fm plus
<foreste> analog
<m477> ja mialem kiedys polsat
<foreste> szczegolnie zeby poobraz nagrywalo z s-video
<lisu> ja miałem kiedyś telewizor
<m477> teraz to nie wiem jakie sa programy
<m477> a abonament placisz?
<foreste> no
<lisu> m477: (08:15:53) lisu: ja miałem kiedyś telewizor
<foreste> 30zl za cyfre + xd
<m477> lisu: no?
<lisu> m477: chodzi o to, ze nie mam
<m477> to ze nie masz tv niczego nie implikuje
<m477> ahh lisu lisu, co ja z Tobą mam :)
<lisu> serdecznie mnie to p*r*li, nie mam nie płace, nie będe miał, nie będę płacił, chyba, ze mnie ustawą zmuszą, ale i te pierw trybunał chyba musi zaakceptowac?(nie wnikam, bo nie znam sie na tyle)
<m477> wydaje mi sie ze sie mimo to placi zreszta to tez radio obejmuje
<m477> ide bo chcieli zebym byl na óczelni :)
<lisu> bywaj
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> nie wyspalem sie ;/
<Wizard> było nie pić
<Wizard> ale możesz sobie wmawiać, że to przez pogodę
<m477> nie pilem ;o
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11IaEw0Lbpw&feature=related <3
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: www.javastart.pl
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: o/
<Thorbjorn> Na twitterze chyba Cię wykminiłem
<m477> zaczynamy imprezę?
<Thorbjorn> Masz alkohol?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: możliwe. mam tam identyczny nick.
<Thorbjorn> logo auroksa sprzedają
<Thorbjorn> http://aukcje.wosp.org.pl/show_item.php?item=550999
<TheNumb> Hmm, kojarzę nick mikexcr
<TheNumb> Z tej aukcji
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: kupujący?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: no
<Thorbjorn> Może ktoś reaktywuje auroksa
<TheNumb> Ja bym bardzo chętnie ;-)
<Wizard> mikexcr tu kiedyś trolił
<Wizard> i jeszcze w paru miejscach
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jak wpisuje metody w jednym obiekcie to wyświetlą się w jednej lini, tak?
<Wizard> że co? :D
<Wizard> mógłbyś rozwinąć myśl, bo trochę nie ma sensu?
<Thorbjorn> nie, nie ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Ogarnąłem już
<Thorbjorn> Próbuje napisać program, który będzie mi wyświeti 3 napisy w 3 linijkach
<Thorbjorn> wiem, że println(String) to umi
<Thorbjorn> Ja ;-)
<Wizard> co ty?
<Wizard> jarasz się, że ci działa? :D
<Thorbjorn> ;-d
<Thorbjorn> http://tinyurl.pl/
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jaram się, tym, że znalazłem sam rozwiązanie
<Thorbjorn> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/529740/
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> no, fantastycznie
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<TheNumb> O, ktoś się uczy Javy.
<Wizard> no nie wiem
<Wizard> sys.o.println to raczej jest w każdym języku
<Wizard> albo raczej każdy język ma bibliotekę z czymś takim
<TheNumb> Wizard: w C też?
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: ja się ucze!, ja!
<Wizard> TheNumb, no w C też, jest przecież printf w libc
<TheNumb> Wizard: ale ty napisałeś "system.o.println" to wziąłem to dosłownie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Pewnie, że w C jest printf.
<Wizard> bierz mnie dosłownie, to będziesz zimą w sandałkach popylał
<TheNumb> W .NET jest Console.WriteLine itede.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zastanów się, co ty mówisz, spojrzyj za okno, a potem zastanów się jeszcze raz
<Wizard> :D
<Thorbjorn> u mni pada deszcz, to załóż skarpety do tych sandałów
<foreste> zamienie licecje ilolo system  machanic 10 na jakas gre lub inna licecje jakiegos programu
<foreste> licecja legalna kupiona na 11 miesiency
<foreste> tfu wazna
<Wizard> a co to jest miesienc?
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: miesiacy, literowka zwykla :]
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jägermeister ← ty o to pytałeś?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: nieee
<TheNumb> ;d
<Thorbjorn> Kto się o  to pytał...
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: Ty się pytałeś?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: bardzo daje ziołami?
<Thorbjorn> anyżem
<Thorbjorn> jak dobrze zmrozisz to pijesz jak soczek
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: jak daje anyżem to odpada.
<TheNumb> Ciasteczka anyżkowe są dobre, ale alkohol odpada :<
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: zamzroź to i wypij
<Thorbjorn> będziesz błagać o więcej
<rig> Hi
<Thorbjorn> Chwała!
<Wizard> Sława bogom!
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Rodzimowiercy mówią sława od rus. Slava
<Wizard> rodzimowiercy?
<Thorbjorn> Słowianie
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> no tak się składa, że Polacy współcześnie się odcinają w ogóle od religii przodków
<Wizard> trochę zapomnieli, jak w 11 czy 12 wieku były powstania
<Thorbjorn> Polski Kościół Rodzimowierczy ma już 150lat
<foreste> myth moze brac bezposrednio dzwiek z line in ?
<Wizard> no ale o tym przecież na historii nie uczą
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<foreste> z karty tv
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reakcja_poga%C5%84ska
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: widzisz, większość tradycji współczenych Polaków wywodzi się z tradycji Germańskich czy Słowiańskich
<foreste> zeby nie robic supelkow karta tv -> karta muz
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, widzę i wiem
<Thorbjorn> Choinka, "Boże Narodzenie" itp
<bastetmilo> no choinka tak
<bastetmilo> ale Boże Narodzenie?
<Thorbjorn> Miałem kiedyś księdza w parafii, który lubił mówić "Pierunie ognisty"
<Thorbjorn> Wzywał PEruna.
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: tak, Szczodre
<Thorbjorn> Gody czy Yule trwało w grudniu ok 12 dni
<Thorbjorn> Kościół wpadł na pomysł wprowadzenia wtedy bożego narodzenia
<DaZ> skandynawowie tez sie oburzaja, ze cos wczesniej mieli zamiast bozego narodzenia, iirc [;
<Thorbjorn> Yule
<Thorbjorn> Kolędy wywodzą się z wierzeń German
<Thorbjorn> idę na fajeczkę za chwilkę
<DaZ> tylko tak naprawde
<DaZ> who cares [;
<Thorbjorn> mnie
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: Boże Nardozenie jest chrzescijanskie, ale date nałożono na date swiąt poganskich (dzien nardozin Mitry, Swieto godowe itd itp)...
<Wizard> ano
<bastetmilo> po to żeby je zwyczajnie wyprzeć, zastępując swoimi obrzędami.
<Wizard> mnie to zajedno, mogą nawet czcić Święto Plastikowch Lampionów
<Wizard> bylebym wolne miał :D
<Voldenet> DaZ: wszyscy mieli jakieś święto przesilenia, lol
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> a ja proponuję napić się piwa
<Voldenet> też równonoc mają
<Thorbjorn> bo mnie zaraz hemorojdy na dupie popękają
<Thorbjorn> matka poszła w domu mnie zamknęła bez papierosów.
<Thorbjorn> Oglądał ktoś może serial "Lie to Me"?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: ja pare odcinków z drugiegi sezonu
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: i jak Ci się podobało?
<bastetmilo> w sumie fajne
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: szukam właśnie jakiejś dobrej książki o mikroekspresjach
<bastetmilo> Tima Rotha cieżko było zrozumieć
<Thorbjorn> w jakim sensie?
<bastetmilo> w takim, że niewyraźnie mówi
<bastetmilo> jak reszta ekipy mówiła pięknym amerykaskim
<bastetmilo> to on dosłownie bełkotał
<Thorbjorn> bo to angol ;D
<Thorbjorn> http://www.empik.com/klamstwo-i-jego-wykrywanie-w-biznesie-polityce-i-malzenstwie-ekman-paul,295350,ksiazka-p
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ev2o6r> (at www.empik.com)
<Thorbjorn> to dziś chyba kupie
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: wiem, że to angol. Ale oglądam często angielskie seriale i po jednym odcinku można już się przyzwyczaić do akcentu, ale w Lie to Me to masakra. Bełkot i tyle.
<Thorbjorn> ja z napisami oglądałem
<bastetmilo> ja oglądam bez
<Thorbjorn> ja bez bym zrozumiał tylko Hi
<Thorbjorn> jak ktoś z Was będzie chciał jabbera zakładać na @alpha-labs.net to odradzam
<julek> heh... to widze, ze nie tylko ja mam problem z takim angielskim;)
<julek> teksty piosenek pink floyd rozumiem, a stare genesis juz kiepsko;)
 * waa_programmer chce podzielić się projektem http://waa.cba.pl/
<Wilku> waa_programmer: A czemu "waa"? To jakiś egzotyczny język programowania w stylu brainfucka czy coś? :]
<waa_programmer> nie, to skrót
<waa_programmer> nazwy
<Wilku> Jakiej?
<waa_programmer> to ma być taka organizacja/fundacja, a biblioteki stworzyłem na potrzeby większego projektu
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> czyli co
<waa_programmer> w zasadzie powinno być WA
<Wilku> Organizacja/fundacja... wysoko mierzysz, powodzenia ;)
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> siema wilku ;p
<Wilku> Dreadlish: Hej ;)
<waa_programmer> fundacja tworząca soft, z którego część dochodu idzie na dzieci
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> "skąd ja to znam"
<waa_programmer> tzn?
<Dreadlish> długa historia
<waa_programmer> ale z czym związana, bo nie jarzę
<waa_programmer> do czego pijesz :P
<waa_programmer> dodałem WAA głównie po to by sie nazwy bibliotek nie dublowały w systemie ;)
<Wilku> waa_programmer: masz query wyłączone?
<Wilku> az@linux.pl - najfajniejszy host jaki widziałem :]
<az-> ;]
<az-> lanserski
<az-> jak ukryc host?
<m477> pobodka o/ ;o
<az-> +x nie dziala ;)
<Wilku> az-: join #Freenode, ask for cloack
<Dreadlish> cloaK
<az-> ja tu nawet nicka nie mam
<waa_programmer> Wilku: nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi z query
<az-> bo wszystko zajete ;]
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze...
<Wilku> m477: nie pij tyle, już 15
<Dreadlish> to on...
<az-> Dreadlish: ?;]
<m477> ano ;o
<Wilku> waa_programmer: priv/czat prywatny
<Dreadlish> szukam w której banliście widziałem
<Wilku> Dreadlish: Oł, dzięki ;)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> już wiem gdzie
<waa_programmer> oedo... skąd ja to kojarzę...
<waa_programmer> chyba rozmowa o wifi
<oedo> waa_programmer:  o wifi realteku i atherosie rozmawialiśmy wczoraj chyba
<waa_programmer> yhym
<waa_programmer> był jeszcze podobny nik
<waa_programmer> wtedy byłem plemnikiem ninją :D
<oedo> aaa zadeklarowany pedofil ;)
<Wilczek> oedo: ?
<waa_programmer> odczep sie :P
<waa_programmer> nie wiedziałem, ze "pederasta" właśnie to znaczy :P
<oedo> :P wymsknęło ci się - bywa ;)
<Wilczek> waa_programmer: Jestem :]
<waa_programmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgSI3qJix-g
<waa_programmer> Wilczek welcome back
<oedo> właśnie chyba zrobię sobie reinstalke systemów jak tylko backup się skończy, ubuntu stwierdziło ze nie zaktualizuje mi pakietów po mam niezadeklarowany link cdemu a biorąc pod uwagę ze i winda niedomaga a na dysku mam kilka nieużywanych dystrybucji, zastanawiam sie czy nie dać 4 szansy unity, jak sądzicie?
<TheNumb> .
<Wilczek> oedo: Nie dla Unity!
<TheNumb> Tak dla Cinnamon!
<grek> unity nie jest takie zle
<TheNumb> grek: dla Ciebie.
<grek> dla mnie zle uzywam kde
<grek> ale dalem kilku osobom i nie narzekaja
<oedo> schowały pod łużkiem nie używają to i narzekać nie ma po co :)
<kszksz> moc argumentow i ortotrolling ftw
<TheNumb> kszksz: to chyba nie jest trolling ;<
<oedo> kszksz:jeden byk a ty się czepiasz
<kszksz> tak wiec moc argumentow nadal pozostala w cieniu, trolling(success);;
<waa_programmer> Unity jest niedopracowane
<waa_programmer> ma problemy z ikonkami z boku
<waa_programmer> czasem nie wyświetlają się
<waa_programmer> znikają okna
<waa_programmer> lub nie chcą się pojawić gdy zminimalizowane się przywraca
<kszksz> na vm?
<waa_programmer> w skrócie - za wcześnie ustawili jako domyślne
<kszksz> :P
<oedo> unity we wcześniejszych wersjach świetnie mi sie sprawdzało na pewnym tablecie bez klawiatury i myszki jej zachowanie było bardzo wygodne, ale po wprowadzeniu w pełni na wersje biurkowe z myszka itd kiepsko sie korzysta dla mnie, może faktycznie trzeba poczekać na rozwój Cinnamon
<oedo> dobra właśnie doczytałem ze nie radzi sobie na radkach, nie zamierzam wymieniać grafy ze względu na takie pierdoły :)
<xaxes_> >radki
<xaxes_> wolę trochę dopłacić i mieć porządnego gf'a
<oedo> na moim 5750 spokojnie gram w interesujące mnie tytuły w wysokich rozdziałkach itd. doplacac 200pln do nvidii o takiej samej mocy - nie dziekuję :P
<kszksz> waa_programmer ten slitaz na vm zatrzymuje sie na etapie 'configuring loopback' :<
<kszksz> aa, juz im zaczela strona dzialac wiec jest info ;p
<xaxes_> oedo: ale np. phyx ani CUDA nie masz
<waa_programmer> VBox?
<xaxes_> *physx
<DaZ> e, ati przeciez ma jakies swoje cuda chyba
<oedo> xaxes: mam phyx : wolne rdzenie cpu  przejmują tą robotę i nie stwarza im to problemu, jeśli chodzi o cuda to faktycznie ati dało ciała z promocją i supportem sojej wersji. Inna rzecz ze do cuda karta musi byc dobra wydajnosciowo, najtansze maja cuda a nie zdolaja jej obsłużyć
<xaxes_> np. moja ma 16 rdzeni CUDA, a nie używa
<oedo> jeśli ktoś nie gra różnicę miedzy nvidia a radkiem zobaczy właśnie na linuksie - wiele animacji i innych upiększaczy lepiej mi chodziło gdy mailem GF9500HD niż na obecnym radku
<oedo> dla graczy radek jest tańszy i lepszy wydajnościowo, chociaż nvidia wygrywa dzięki wspieraniu i promowaniu się u twórców gier.
<kszksz> waa_programmer virtual pc, na stronie pisza ze musialbym wyedytowac plik /etc/init.d/network w tym iso ale to juz wykracza poza zasoby dostepne na zaspokajanie ciekawosci ;)
<waa_programmer> bede za 20 minut, napisz na priv
<waa_programmer> kszksz ^
<Thorbiern> :)
<waa_programmer> zna sie ktos na bashu?
<waa_programmer> bo nie wiem czy dobrze pisze skrypt
<Thorbiern> Źle
<m477> ;]
<DaZ> tak bardzo źle >:
<Thorbiern> Po nicku wnioskuje.
<kszksz> 'ustawienia systemu' w tym ubuntu to jakis zart
<Thorbiern> Unity to wart
<Thorbiern> Żart
<kszksz> wogole w tych dystrybucjach to chyba jakis rak mozgu z tymi wszystkimi zainstalowanymi aplikacjami 'w zestawie', na zadnym windowsie nie widzialem tagiego gowna
<oedo> a pingee os? bazuje na uibuntu ale dosyć "czysta" chyba dystrybycja
<Thorbiern> Nie jest czysty
<Thorbiern> Jak chcesz ubuntu to instaluj minimal
<kszksz> instalowalem minimal to nadal 2 dni sciagania trololo
<kszksz> a chcialem tylko torty poseedowac ze zlomu
<Thorbiern> To archa instaluj
<oedo> a jak nie ubuntu? debian odpada - za cienki jestem, wystarczy mi bojów z rożnymi linuksami na ruterach i nasach
<kszksz> narazie poprzez centrum oprogramowania usuwam 95% zainstalowanego systemu ubuntu, my name is Lotsaw Phun
<oedo> arch jeszcze wychodzi? wow
<Thorbiern> A czemu ma nie wychodzić?
<oedo> sądziłem ze umarło śmiercią naturalna jak kilka innych distro
<Thorbiern> Np jakich?
<kszksz> win95
<oedo> bodajże hack - distro robione przez polaków czy pld, nnd chyba tez juz nie wychodzi
<Thorbiern> Pld żyje
<oedo> ale z pld to im chyba tylko nazwa została, kiedyś dużo sie uczyłem używając manuali i samej pld, polonizowali jak leci
<soee> witam
<soee> wracamy do problemy z karta sieciowa :/
<kszksz> to jest wlasnie linux i wieczna dyskusja 'a wez ta dystrybucje a wez tamta' masakra
<soee> ma ktos chwile ?
<Skrzyp> nawet dwie
<Thorbiern> Ja mam 4
 * waa_programmer chce sie podzielic projektami opensource - http://waa.cba.pl - manual :)
 * waa_programmer i po reklamie :D
<Skrzyp> `disxonnect
<oedo> waa_programmer: w sumie może i ok, nie wiem lupy nie wziąłem a przy tej czcionce guzik widać
<waa_programmer> ze niby mała?
<waa_programmer> 0.35cm
<oedo> niby? przekleiłem do notatka zeby odczytac
<oedo> *notatnika
<waa_programmer> dobra, zmienie układ
<waa_programmer> dam większą czcionke
<TheNumb> CAML
<TheNumb> waa_programmer: dodaj o na początku i się źle kojarzy
<TheNumb> :<
<waa_programmer> co się źle kojarzy?
<Thorbiern> Twój nick
<waa_programmer> z czym Ci sie kojarzy?
<waa_programmer> oedo - zmieniłem czcionki
<Filar> Jak się nazywały te statystyki od google?
<Filar> Te, który pokazywały kiedy ile wyszukiwań danego hasła było.
<Thorbiern> Swastyki?
<Filar> :>
<waa_programmer> Google anal?
<oedo> już lepiej
<oedo> ale ja i tak bym troche wieksze dał
<kszksz> ruch zwiazany z wyszukiwaniem? :]
<Filar> chyba to nie to
<Filar> kszksz, tak
<kszksz> insights
<waa_programmer> oedo - prosze
<waa_programmer> oedo - wiesz, że O jest obok P i kiedys się machne :D
<Filar> kszksz, dzięki
<oedo> lepiej, nie wiem co chcesz machać ale lepiej trzymaj swoje marzenia na wodzy
<oedo> :D
<waa_programmer> dobrze pedo :P
<waa_programmer> 1:1 :]
<oedo> mowilem trzymaj marzenia i pragnienia na wodzy zboczuchu
<kszksz> jest mozliwe po zakonczeniu instalacji systemu podstawowego, 'doinstalowanie' jednego z "predefiniowanych zestawow oprogramowania"? :>
<plemnik_ninja> jest
<plemnik_ninja> netsjanek co nam przeciąg robisz?
<Thorbiern> Gnoje
<Thorbiern> Mam Was
<Thorbiern> !
<kszksz> u mad bro?
<Thorbiern> Znajdę wasze IP!
<oedo> ale ocb?
<xaxes_> na pircu mojego być nie znalazł :P
<waa_programmer> o Twój nick oedo :P
<waa_programmer> wydało się
<waa_programmer> uciekamy
<waa_programmer> wymazujemy dyski!
<oedo> ty tam wymazuj
<oedo> mi mogą co najwyżej przysłać drużynę obrońców komora :) po co będę wymazywał? i tak odzyskają a ja stanę sie sławny, wywiady uściśk Kaczyńskiego itd
<kszksz> zenua.
<oedo> kszksz, nie martw się kiedyś przestaniesz się wstydzić. Zaakceptuj siebie a wstyd zniknie :P
<kszksz> nie rozumiem
<Dreadlish> Thorbiern: o co chodzi taruś
<Thorbiern> Wódki nie mam :(
<Dreadlish> sklep zamknęli?
<waa_programmer> moze ma wstęp wzbroiony :P
<waa_programmer> ja kiedys mialem do Reala :D
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> było zmienić koszulkę
<oedo> zwyczajnie pewnie wyczerpał zapasy w sklepie
<waa_programmer> albo ozdobił ladę fraktalami
<m477> re
<Voldenet> produkcja jest bardzo ważna
<m477> wracam z baseniku :-)
<Wizard> no jeszcze tego brakowało, żeby jakieś pisiory tu krzyczały o Kaczuchach :D
<m477> @_@
<Wizard> skoro zaczęła się polityka, to kanał zszedł już z psów
<m477> ;]
<m477> lata temu
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<oedo> Wizard - jak mnie ktoś zna to wie że raczej ciężko powiedzieć o mnie żebym był fanem jakiejś frakcji politycznej i polityki szczególnie, całą wypowiedź należy odebrać w zakresie dalekiej ironii
<m477> elopapą
<Thorbiern> Żelipapą
<Thorbiern> Moja kariera zaczęła się dwa dni temu ...
<Thorbiern> Kiedy wsuwałem słoik dżemu
<Thorbiern> Wsiadłem do samolotu a tam było stado kotów
<Thorbiern> One zaczeły srać
<oedo> klasyków youtbe hiphopu przywołujesz :)
<Thorbiern> A ja im na to idźcie spać
<Thorbiern> To jest stara szkoła
<Thorbiern> Rapu, a ja wsuwam papu papu
<Thorbiern> A z kotów zrobiłem parę kitkatów
<Thorbiern> Wracam z roboty nie bacząc na gołoty wtopy
<Thorbiern> Zrywałem na dachach stropy. Teraz bolą mnie stopy.
<Thorbiern> Dzisiaj jest dzień zły więc pokazem wam jaja i kły
<Thorbiern> Jeszcze chwila i ten pokój będzie pusty :)
<Thorbiern> Jak czwartek tłusty
<Thorbiern> Mam ochotę na 2 langusty
<Ashiren> megusty?
<Wizard> ty lepiej go spytaj, Ashiren, czy on wie, jak langusta wygląda ;]
<BlessJah> http://www.military-today.com/artillery/wr40_langusta.htm
<BlessJah> to proste
<Wizard> mhm
<BlessJah> pierwszy wynik z google
<Wizard> jak słońce ;D
<Arachne_> witam
<Arachne_> ktos wie jak w nowym ubuntu zmienic sterowniki w drukarce?
<Arachne_> w poprzednich wersjach klikałam w ikonę drukarki i gdziestam moglam przebierac w wyborze modelu
<BlessJah> pewnie sie nie da, pogódź się z postępem
<Arachne_> a teraz nic z nią nie mogę zrobić
<kszksz> po instalacji ubuntu na VM juz ktorys raz z kolei, po reboocie widze tylko czarny ekran z migajacym kursorem :|
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: chcesz podać mi swój jid?
<DaZ> wiec nie instaluj na vm
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: tak, mogę ci go zapisać na klacie?
<DaZ> usuń windowsa, formatuj wszystkie swoje dane :f
<Thorbjorn> marzę o tym
<DaZ> na pośladkach :f
<Thorbjorn> różowym mazakiem
<kszksz> pokazuje sie splash ubuntu xx.xx cos tam i tyle
<Thorbjorn> bo masz ubuntu porno remix
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: zapodasz tym jid?
<BlessJah> po co ci mój jid?
<kszksz> o, tryb ratunkowy dziala, pornolezboz help mode +x
<Thorbjorn> żeby Ci trollować jak w robocie będę
<oedo> to jakieś głębsze uczucie tutaj kwitnie
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> słodziaki
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: chciałbyś dać mi swój JID?
<Wizard> nie wiem czy bym chciał
<Wizard> ale mogę
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMq8XS4LhE&feature=player_embedded
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: stare
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr5PAwLakoA&feature=player_embedded
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: piękny tekst :)
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LaOg2opiSo&feature=related
<bastetmilo> dobre
<Thorbjorn> posłuchaj gośćia
<Thorbjorn> jest mistrzek
<Thorbjorn> mistrzem
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=whgfDIaLN7A
<bastetmilo> Marian
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> dobre, nie?
<bastetmilo> bardzo dobre
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: daj jid ;p To Cię więcej będę na bierząco wysyłał
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: czy BlessJah i Wizard dali Ci swoje?
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: szukasz koleżanek i kolegów?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie
<Thorbjorn> jak siedze w robocie to mi się nudzi
<Thorbjorn> a na irc zaszybko piszecie
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: mi dał
<BlessJah> kiedy?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: no w to mi ciężko uwierzyć
<Thorbjorn> hanka@mostowiak.pl to nie Ty?
<BlessJah> nie
<Thorbjorn> hmmm
<Thorbjorn> mamHemoroidy to też nie Ty?
<BlessJah> mostowiak to ta z serialu? co w pudla wjechala?
<bastetmilo> tak
<BlessJah> za mlody jestem na hemoroidy chyba
<dweller> chyba nie
<dweller> ale spoko, jak chcesz to siedź na betonie
<dweller> więcej
<Thorbjorn> WypadłaMiOdbytnica@kolonoskopia.pl też nie?
<dweller> >.>
<BlessJah> dweller: tak się wilki łapało, nie hemoroidy
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkJpbq6fUHc&feature=related
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: dam Ci swój jid jak BlessJah da Ci swój :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: coja jestem?
<Thorbjorn> no dał mi
<Thorbjorn> WypadlaMiOdbytnica to Blessjah
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: chyba bym o tym wiedział
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a co masz być?
<Thorbjorn> lol
<BlessJah> jakieś dziwne warunki konstruujesz
<Thorbjorn> laska rocznik 91 czwarte dziecko ma...
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: kim jesteś? czego tu szukasz? skąd się wziąłeś? czemu zacząłeś się nagle do wszystkich łasić?
<Thorbjorn> nie łasze sięto 1
<Thorbjorn> po 2 naprawde nie wiesz kim jestem?
<Thorbjorn> ...
<Thorbjorn> teraz mi smutno
<Thorbjorn> kozio!
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: a więc?
<Wizard> koziów nam nie trza
<Thorbjorn> no mówie, kozio.
<Wizard> nikumu nie trza
<Thorbjorn> Szukam developerów. Dziadek mi strone robi
<Wizard> btw, po 4 dziecku, to już nie laska ;]
<Wizard> dorbanoc
<Thorbjorn> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: jaki miałeś poprzednio nick? Ktoś mi mówił, ale zapomniałam
<Thorbjorn> ;>
<Thorbjorn> jstem incognito
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=2mzxmGjnet8
<Thorbjorn> to hest dobre
<Blondyn> witam
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: ignore, odezwij się z poprzedniego nicka to zdejmę
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: widzisz problem?
<xaxes_> można powiedzieć, że pakowaliście :>
<xaxes_> o cholera, woody! woody! to było takie suche, że mi w gardle zaschło
<Blondyn> łudi ?
<moper> to moze tutaj, ma ktos doswiadczenie z pl2303?
<Blondyn> podłanczał ktoś światłowody w domu ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Blondyn> cholernie ciężko to zespawać  :(
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: hej ^^ witaj
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> w czym wy skracacie te linki to coś wam podrzucę
<Ozil> bo zapomniałem nazwy
<BlessJah> Przekliniakiem
<Ozil> już mam
<Ozil> http://www.tinyurl.pl/?6CICWsXn
<Ozil> looking
<dweller> Ozil: ale suchar
<dweller> Ozil: pytaj o co chcesz
<dweller> ;
<dweller> )
<Ozil> ciekawe czy to na linuchu by chodziło bo zanoszę się z zakupem
<Blondyn> naciskam a tu jakiś psychotest
<dweller> Ozil: teoretycznie chodzi
<Thorbiern> Ozil co chcesz kupić?
<dweller> chociaż mi się nie udało odpalić tego, ale nie mam zewnętrznego monitora pod ręką
<Ozil> tak
<dweller> tzn wykrywa w lspci, ale nie ładuje sterownika nvidia jak intel jest wrzucony
<dweller> co mnie nie usadza
<Ozil> no ja mam w notebooku nvidie 8400m gs
<dweller> umm
<Ozil> dweller: a ty wyporzyczył byś to na testy ?
<dweller> nie bo używam do rednerowania w blenderze
<dweller> mogę Cię co najwyżej pokierować
<Ozil> a kupowałeś to z tej strony co ja ci dałem linka czy gdzieś może w polsce ?
<dweller> z bplusa bezpośrednio
<dweller> w 4 dni miałem
<Ozil> u mnie słabo z angielskim właśnie
<dweller> z taiwanu szło, żadnych opłat celnych, ale wartość paczki wynosiła $5 :>
<Ozil> dweller: mogę na priv zagadać ?
<dweller> wiesz, tam dużo pisać nie musisz
<dweller> Ozil: yep
<Blondyn> lol przecież na tajwanie jest tajfun
<Blondyn> ^^
<Blondyn> musze sobie kupić dysk jaki polecacie do Linuksa ?
<Blondyn> :D
<oedo> Blondyn koniecznie dobry taki żeby ci nie wyskoczył :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: twardy
<suitch> niewstrzasniety
<BlessJah> suitch
<BlessJah> \o
<suitch> co
<BlessJah> dawno cię nie widziałem
<suitch> aha
<suitch> qermit to ile przejechal?
<qermit> 1000
<suitch> \o/
 * waa_programmer dzieli się linkiem waa.cba.pl 
<Blondyn> a czy jest różnica w którą stronę się przykręci dysk w obudowie ? :D
<waa_programmer> zaraz zasne
<dweller> Blondyn: nie
<qermit> Blondyn: najważniejsze by nie przechylać go w trakcie, bo sie tarcze moga pofalować
<Blondyn> dweller: na pewno czy ktoś to badał ?
<qermit> Blondyn: i nie walić nim o nic
<qermit> chociaż teraz to zrobili te niestukające głowice
<suitch> mozna kupic taki blok betonowy jak audiofile pod gramofon
<Blondyn> jak przykręce dysk scalonymi do góry to będzie żył tak samo długo ?
<suitch> tylko trzeba wzmocnic strop w domu
<suitch> najpierw
<suitch> i najlepiej nie mieszkac za wysoko
<suitch> bo sie blok wygina
<oedo> albo przykleić na ośmiorniczkę jak ma być zamontowany na dłużej
<Blondyn> najgorszy to ten chiński beton tak isłaby :D
<Blondyn> rany kiedy w końcu wydadzą diablo 3 ..koniec świata za pasem nie zdąze pograć :(
<Blondyn> będe musiał w realu z rogatym naparzać <cry>
<oedo> idę napić się herbatki halucynogenki i spać
<oedo> narka
<Blondyn> ide krowe wydoje i sie napije takiego świeżego mleczka mniam
<qermit> 1st
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: pochodzisz moze z Dreadlands ?
<Blondyn> "...travels on the edge of the frozen wasteland known as the Dreadlands, a once-beautiful place forever" lol
<m477> @_@
<m477> _@
<m477> @
<m477>  
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-05
<dweller> co ja paczam
<m477> co ja piere
<dweller> wiewiórkę widziałem ;d
<m477> :O
<m477> jadła kasztany?
<kszksz> co mam zrobic jak mam jakies faile przy 'make'? :s
<kszksz> a google milczy
<kszksz> beside /cry
<m477> sudo daj
<kszksz> nie pomoglo
<panic_at_school> doinstaluj brakuące pliki
<panic_at_school> jezeli nie ma configure
<panic_at_school> jak jest, upewnij sie, ze masz wlasciwe wersje bibliotek
<m477> pojadłem :+)
<m477> teraz pora na nauke :)
<kszksz> robie configure i niby jest ok
<panic_at_school> niby
<kszksz> no jest ok
<panic_at_school> czasem configure nie sprawdza dokladnie wersji
<kszksz> to jak mam to sprawdzic
<panic_at_school> jak ktos okresli wersje biblioteki na nowsza niz 1.0
<panic_at_school> Ty masz 1.2
<panic_at_school> a oni piszą pod 1.4 to masz bledy
<panic_at_school> przy make
<panic_at_school> ale nie przy configure
<kszksz> no rozumiem
<panic_at_school> posprawdzac zaleznosci i sprawdzic czy masz liby aktualne
<kszksz> jakis protip jak sie do tego zabrac? :P
<panic_at_school> nom, najprosciej zajrzec do pliku w ktorym sa bledy
<panic_at_school> na samej gorze sa linie zaczynające się od #include
<panic_at_school> zobaczyc w google jakie sa aktualne wersje tych bibliotek
<panic_at_school> i w menadzerze pakietow jakie sa w systemie
<kszksz> a jak mam wszystko w systemie uaktualnione to moze potrzebuje jakiejs starszej wersji jest taka mozliwosc? :P
<panic_at_school> nie powinno
<panic_at_school> biblioteki muszą być kompatybilne wstecz
<panic_at_school> chociaz
<panic_at_school> jest mozliwosc taka, ze uzywaja funkcji, ktora zostala uznana za deprecased (czy jak to tam sie zwie)
<panic_at_school> tzw - do usunięcia
<panic_at_school> i wtedy faktycznie moze sie nie kompilowac na nowszej
<panic_at_school> ale to by oznaczalo, ze program ktory kompilujesz jest przestarzaly, bo z dnia na dzien sie funkcji nie usuwa
<panic_at_school> latami czekają oznaczone jako do usuniecia
<m477> :-)
<kszksz> tylko nie wiem gdzie mam te include sprawdzac
<kszksz> http://pastebin.com/8T3ii2Vs
<panic_at_school> lol
<kszksz> ? :P
<panic_at_school> ehhh
<panic_at_school> dodaj do pliku block.h linie #define NULL 0
<kszksz> no troszke tepy jestem jeszcze w temacie linuxa :P
<kszksz> ok
<panic_at_school> nie łądnie napisany program
<panic_at_school> tylko jak dodasz, to pewnie wywali jeszcze 10 takich plikow z tym bledem
<kszksz> szukam block.h... :P ciezkie te linuxy. na #ubuntu pytaja po co mi ta versja
<kszksz> dobra nie mam takiego pliku chyba, chyba ze zrobie jakies apt-get install znajdz_plik :d
<panic_at_school> /home/kszksz/libtorrent-0.12.6/src/torrent/data/block.h
<panic_at_school> albo
<panic_at_school> /home/kszksz/libtorrent-0.12.6/src/torrent/block.h
<kszksz> o jest w torrent/data/block.h :d
<kszksz> kompilowalo sie duzo dluzej
<kszksz> tzn to 'make' sie robilo duzo dluzej
<kszksz> :D
<panic_at_school> i?
<kszksz> dobra wnioskuje ze w #define null 0 nie ialo byc jeszcze = w srodku, zw
<kszksz> ;D
<panic_at_school> :|
<panic_at_school> #define NULL 0
<panic_at_school> a nie #define null 0
<kszksz> no juz zmienilem, nie wiem po co tam = dalem :D
<panic_at_school> i NULL duzymi literami
<panic_at_school> ide spac
<panic_at_school> trzecia jest
<kszksz> po kazdej takiej zmianie w kodzie trzeba robic jeszcze raz ./configure? :P
<panic_at_school> nie
<kszksz> no to dzieki za pomoc to chyba zadziala :P slodkich
<panic_at_school> nom dzieki
<panic_at_school> wzajemnie
<az-> czy launchpad jest przystosowany dla debiana?
<m477> :)
<Wizard> czasami nienawidzę mojej pracy
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<mrlukasz_> witam
<Wizard> cześć mrlukasz_
<mrlukasz_> mam mały problem
<mrlukasz_> z dzwiękiem
<mrlukasz_> tz jak podepne słuchawki to wogóle dzwięk sie wyłancza
<Wizard> wyłancza?!
<Wizard> weź sobie polski słownik doinstaluj
<mrlukasz_> wyłącza :P
<Wizard> no czad, w mikser patrzył?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<mrlukasz_> ale ma alsamixerze mam na słuchawkach 00 i na szaro są
<Voldenet> bo nie można zmienić ustawień słuchawek jak masz głupiego nicka
<Voldenet> takie zrządzenie losu
<mrlukasz_> no co ty
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<Wizard> jak się wiedzie?
<mILQ> hej.. walczyl ktos moze z odpaleniem optimusa zeby to jakos chodzilo ?
<Wizard> heh, Nightwish - pop na gitarach :D
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> Wizard: co ty pier*****
<jacekowski> Wizard: oni cala orkiestra jada
<nn52> Siemka
<qermit> o/
<qermit> pokash focie
<nn52> Nie mam zdjec na tablecie
<nn52> Na andla jest swietna gierka
<nn52> Andka
<nn52> Dd second wave gral ktos?
<nn52> Mam ochote to przeportowac na linux. Na pc ios androd xbox jest..... to czemu nie na linucha
<Wizard> jacekowski, ?
<Wizard> ja często pier***
<Wizard> ale teraz nie wiem o czym mówiłeś :)
<nn52> Czesc wizard
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś, czy jest do gnome3 jakiś filtr okien?
<Wizard> żeby przesuwało okna konkretnych klas na konkretne pulpity?
<foreste> czesc
<waa_programmer> hej
<Fiku> witam
<Fiku> mam pytanie i szukam malej pomocy
<Fiku> przesiadlem sie z MS na linux'a - wybralem Ubuntu
<Fiku> totalnie nie podoba mi sie Unity
<Fiku> wiem ze moge zmienic na kde, gnome, xfce itp - pytanie jak?
<Fiku> ktos pomoze?
<qermit> Fiku: google
<qermit> `g how to change unity to gnome ubuntu
<Przekliniak> qermit: Ubuntu 11.04 Change From Unity To Classic Gnome « scottlinux.com: <http://tinyurl.com/3o3yx6l>
<Fiku> pytanie dodatkowe. Jaki "wyglad" [kde, xfce, gnome] jest najbrdziej podobny do Windowsa?
<Biszkopcik> zaden, ale gnome jest moim zdaniem najlepsze
<soee> Fiku, zainstaluj Kubuntu
<Fiku> soee: thx sprawdze
<DaZ> Fiku: którego windowsa? [;
<Fiku> rozumiem iz moge posiadac ubuntu i zmienic mu wyglad [unity domyslnie, kde, xfce] ew. "zainstalowac" Kubuntu, Xubuntu(zXcfe) jednak tam sa juz jakies "programy" - to moge potem zmienic?
<DaZ> i na co ci to, windowsy sa niefajne
<DaZ> wszystko mozesz zmienic.
<jacekowski> jest jakis taki pseudo windowsowy cos
<soee> Fiku, tak u mnie wyglada Kubuntu: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j14t43&s=5
<jacekowski> nie pamietam nazwy
<DaZ> reactos :F
<Fiku> Daz: ;) XP - zmeczyl mnie i chce linuxa. Mam od ok 6 ms. Ubuntu z Unity ale Unity to nie dla mnie. Nadal chce miec linuxa ale szukam bardziej "przyjaznego" wygladem - ma przypominac Windowsa XP, zanim sie nie "oczytam" i "na pacze" na linuxa
<jacekowski> nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> pseudowindowsowe DE
<jacekowski> Fiku: nie bedzie lepiej
<DaZ> faktycznie coś było :f
<jacekowski> Fiku: to co najwyzej bedziesz mial podobne "menu start"
<jacekowski> Fiku: i tyle
<jacekowski> i pasek zadan z systrayem w podobnym miejscu
<DaZ> Fiku: tylko jak bedziesz patrzył na cos co przypomina windowsa to sie nie napaczysz [;
<Fiku> soee: thx ale to jest a'la Mac chociaz po lewej jest XP'owy tray
<Trojanin> Fiku: spróbuj KDE
<Fiku> ok, jesli np. KDE to 2 pytania. Lepiej instalowac ubuntu i zmieniac na KDE czy od razu wybrac "paczke" np. Kubuntu??
<Fiku> DaZ, jacekowski: poszukam
<Trojanin> jak zainstalujesz ubuntu i na nim kde, to więcej miejsca naturalnie zajmie
<Trojanin> kubuntu nie instalowałem, więc Ci nie powiem
<DaZ> Fiku: wyglądało, funkcjonalnosci to raczej niewiele było [;
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/derpderp40.png
<DaZ> wooo :f
<Fiku> Trojan: ok, ale moge usunac Unity - wyjdzie na to samo [ oprocz miejsca na HDD] tak?
<DaZ> wszystko mozesz usunąć
<Trojanin> Fiku: tak
<Trojanin> jak DaZ pisze, wszystko możesz usunąć
<DaZ> czasami przy apdejcie ubuntu moze usunąć nawet całe siebie <:
<Fiku> Daz: to scrn z Kubuntu tak?
<DaZ> nie, ale tez kde
<Fiku> ;)
<Fiku> ok
<Fiku> co ew. poradzicie nowemu [6 ms z linuxem] lecz nie podoba mi sie Unity. Probowalem juz Mint [boot z CD]
<Blondinio> kde jest be
<DaZ> kde jest fajne.
<Trojanin> Fiku: a co chcesz otrzymać?
<Fiku> ;D
 * Trojanin też nie lubi kde ;P
<Fiku> mam juz kilka programow z ktorych korzystam, lecz to nie problem bo zawsze moge je podmienic na nowym
<Fiku> podobne do XP - zona chce
<Fiku> jej tez nie lezy Unity
<Fiku> Mac'o podobne odpadaja
<Fiku> bezpieczenstwo, multimedia
<DaZ> Fiku: programy to sobie mozesz uzywac niezaleznie od de
<DaZ> tylko czasami troche przestaja pasowac wygladem [;
<Fiku> DaZ:
<Trojanin> Fiku: KDE/LXDE wypróbuj
<Fiku> DaZ: de?
<Trojanin> środowisko graficzne
<DaZ> desktop environment
<Fiku> ok, thx
<Trojanin> Fiku: przy czym LXDE nie jest za ładne, za to bardzo lekkie
<DaZ> xfce? :f
<Fiku> mam stary sprzet ~4 latka ale daje rade
<Fiku> LXDE - nie znalem
<DaZ> do wyświetlania okienek to craya nie potrzebujesz raczej
<Fiku> sprawdze KDE
<Fiku> z innej beczki
<Fiku> mam tez VirtualBox a na nim XP [mam kilka programow] jednak nie moge podmontowac tam ostateniego SP3
<Fiku> to moj problem czy raczej wiekszosci?
<DaZ> wina windowsa
<Fiku> za cholere nie moge sobie z tym poradzic
<Fiku> inna instalke spr?
<Fiku> dziekuje za pomoc
<Fiku> to skoro tak dobrze idzie .. ;)
<Fiku> zapewne znacie klienta e-mail jak The Bat. czy na linuxach jest cos podobnego?
<Trojanin> thunderbird/evolution
<Blondinio> cholera chociaż jeden zadowolony w tym kraju : >
<DaZ> kmail!
<Fiku> XP utrzymuje min. dla The Bat. ale to meczace
<Fiku> mam ok 15 skrzynek @
<Trojanin> zobacz w centrum oprogramowania
<Fiku> Blondinio: ;D
<oedo> fiku z the bat-a też korzystałem - spokojnie przesiądziesz się na thunderbirda (jest tez dla xp) tylko poczytaj i poćwicz na góra dwóch  kontach - trochę inna polityka i wizją mogą cie zaskoczyć
<Thorbiern> :)
<Fiku> TB da rade dla 15 @?
<oedo> spokojnie
<marcin> czesc
<oedo> tylko poczytaj i poustawiaj go wpierw żebyś przypadkiem nie mial wszystkich w jednym worze, rozumiem ze przy tylu skrzynkach na Bat-cie miales pewne regóły skrypty itd
<marcin> mozna tu sie kogos doradzic na temat instalacji drukarki  ?
<Trojanin> hplip?
<Thorbiern> Na jakim systemie?
<marcin> lexmak na ubuntu 10.10
<marcin> urządzenie wilofunkcyjne
<Thorbiern> Masz narzędzia graficzne do tego.
<Fiku> oedo: dokladnie tak, dlatego Tbat wymiatal. thx
<Fiku> ok, thx za pomoc
<Fiku> ide dzieci karmic
<marcin> niby wykrywa i rozpoznaje
<m477> piekny poranek
<Thorbiern> Ale?
<marcin> nie ma sterowników
<Thorbiern> A jest ta drukarka wspierana?
<marcin> producent nie przewidział sterów do linuxa
<Thorbiern> To kupa
<marcin> na płycie tylko mac i win
<marcin> kurcze wszystko sie łednie poinstalowało tylko z tym mam problem
<marcin> siec dzwiek grafika nie ma problemu]
<Thorbiern> Kupiłeś badziewną drukarkę to płacz
<oedo> jaki model konkretnie?
<marcin> lexmark x4650
<marcin> wielofunkcyjny
<oedo> http://www.qc4blog.com/?p=901
<oedo> ktoś przed tobą też miał ten problem
<Thorbiern> Jakie tu nicki wchodzą...
<marcin> czyli nadzieje sa
<oedo> goglnij lexmark x4650 linux
<oedo> pierwszych kilka linków to opis i czesto pewnie rozwiaznie twojego problemu
<panic_at_school> hej oedo
<panic_at_school> tu plemink :D
<oedo> a kryptopedobear :)
<oedo> widzisz co narobiłeś? Thorbiern sie wylogował :P
<panic_at_school> nie chce pisać kto tutaj się rypnął przy wybieraniu nika :P
<oedo> dobra dobra my tu sobie żartujemy a ja mam poważny problem
<panic_at_school> ciążą :D?
<oedo> od 5 dni zbieram sie żeby pójść do pracy :P i niestetu jutro już muszę iść ;/
<panic_at_school> no prosze
<panic_at_school> jakas ciekawa chociaz?
<oedo> ciekawa to ona była jakieś 5 lat temu jak się zatrudniałem\
<panic_at_school> pierwsza część zdania była interesująca
<oedo> teraz czuję się jak znudzony pająk wgetarianin ptrzacy sie na muchy w jego sieci :)
<panic_at_school> druga, zaczynająca się od "jak" zepsuła wszystko :P
<soee> :<
<soee> jest jakas aplikacja do monitorowania dysku? warczy, harczy, rzezi niesamowicie i nie wiem o co mu sie rozchodzi :<
<Wizard> smart?
<Wizard> w sensie on może wiedzieć
<oedo> zaziebił się taka pora
<soee> :<
<oedo> w ubuntu to sie chyba narzedzie monitorowania dysku czy jakoś tak, ma też obsługe smarta
<Wizard> spójrz też w dmesg, przejedź go badblockiem
<Wizard> popatrz w iotop, czy coś podobnego
<Vorbis^> palimpsaest?
<Vorbis^> palimpsest*
<panic_at_school> kurde soee i oedo mylicie mi sie
<panic_at_school> jeszcze obaj macie u mnie ten sam kolor :|
<soee> no fakt podobny niesamowicie :D
<soee> on am różowy ?
<soee> *ma
<Wizard> dużo samogłosek
<panic_at_school> u mnie jestescie zieloni
<Wizard> u mnie też są zieloni, ale w innych odcieniach
<soee> @@
<Wizard> panic_at_school, ty za to jesteś różowy
<Wizard> Vorbis^, fajny ten palimpsest
<oedo> ja ma niebieski a wy wszyscy zmieniacie kolorki jak tęcza wiec nie cwaniakować kolorowańcy :P
<kszksz> da sie zamontowac partycje NTFS i odczytywac z niej dane przez np rtorrent?
<Wizard> da się zamontować i odczytać dane przez cokolwiek
<Wizard> nawet przez rm!
<kszksz> a zapisywac? :P
<Wizard> co więcej, ubuntu domyślnie instaluje ntfs-3g i ma odpowiednie reguły udiska
<Wizard> tyż
<kszksz> jak cudownie
<kszksz> czyli jakos tam moge sobie zamontowac partycje ntfs do np ~/torrenty/ ?
<Wizard> możesz
<kszksz> :* thx
<Wizard> chociaż wydaje mi się to poniekąd dziwne
<kszksz> why?
<soee> stawialiscie 11.10 na ssd ?
<Wizard> a takie standardowe, polskie pytanie: po ch*j?
<Wizard> soee, nie
<m477> a nie 'na ch*j?'?
<kszksz> bo mam dysk 500gb jako ntfs zapelniony na full i chce seeduje go obecnie z windy a chce z linuxa
<Wizard> wariant
<m477> ano :)
<Wizard> kszksz, wydawało mi się, że rozwiałem wszystkie wątpliwości
<kszksz> do byla odpowied na 'po chuj':D
<Wizard> kszksz, nie klnij
<m477> ;DDDDD
<kszksz> trololo, quote.
<Wizard> ciekawe, czy jeszcze mam
<Wizard> :D
<m477> :)
<Wizard> nikomu się nie chciało zdejmować pewnie
<m477> nima komu robic
 * panic_at_school wanna share his projects http://waa.cba.pl
<panic_at_school> end of commercial :]
<Dreadlish> wiesz że to reklama?
<panic_at_school> nie reklama, tylko dzielenie sie ;)
<m477> za to sie idzie do wiezienia
<Dreadlish> m477: za jazde po alkoholu też
<xaxes_> a za jedzenie płatków nie
<Thorbjorn> xaxes_: zależy komu z miski jesz te płatki
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<GriGi> Dzień dobry :)
<GriGi> dawno mnie nie było ale mam mały problem, zainstalowałem na chwile wine i pozmieniało mi czcionki na jakieś niefajne
<GriGi> przy instalacji wine chyba pobierało jakiś pakiet "coś tam font"
<GriGi> tylko nie wiem co teraz powinienem usunąć żeby powrócić do standardowych fontów, wine wywaliłem a czcionka nadal została
<DaZ> sobie pozmieniaj w ustawieniach :f
<GriGi> ślepy jestem, szukałem i nigdzie nie widzę :/
<GriGi> można jakoś sprawdzić jakie pakiety się instalują wraz z wine? zależności czy coś
<GriGi> bo przy instalacji wine dodało ofc sporo innych pakietów
<GriGi> ale nie usunęły się po usunięciu wine.
<arek77> czy jak zainstaluje 2x windowsa 7 32 bit to sie bedzie mialo 64?
<xaxes_> arek77: ty tak na serio?
<rp_> hello
<GriGi> Zrobię reboota, może czcionka mi powróci :P
<m477> cc to jest ukryta kopa w mailach?
<m477> nvm
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> BCC
<GriGi> Ha, pozbyłem się tych fontów :P /usr/share/fonts/msttcorefonts, windowsowy shit :P
<dweller> GriGi: pewnie wywaliłeś je ręcznie a nie paczkę :3
<m477> :3
<GriGi> dweller, ja głupi jestem :P ręcznie, wcześniej próbowałem wywalić paczkę ale jakieś inne nazwy wpisywałem
<dweller> w sumie mnie to nie zdziwiło, nie musisz się tłumaczyć
<dweller> i nie wiem po co je usuwałeś
<dweller> ale spoko
<GriGi> dziwnie mi było w przeglądarce, jakieś miałem dziwne literki ;)
<dweller> to się zmienia w przeglądarce czcionkę >.>
<GriGi> była taka sama jak przedtem
<GriGi> wszystko stało się po instalacji wine
<GriGi> zainstalowałem, odświeżam wykop a tam jakoś strasznie inaczej
<GriGi> wywaliłem wine i też nic
<Fiku> witam
<Fiku> szybkie pytanie
<m477> @_@
<Fiku> mam ubuntu ;) nowe z unity i mam dosc unity
<m477> współczujemy
<Fiku> wczesniej bylo Gnome na ubuntu "domyslnie". jak moge zmienic unity na gnome?
<Fiku> ucze sie linuxa od ok 6 ms.
<m477> milisekund?
<Fiku> ;)
<m477> :D
<Fiku> jak to zmienic?
<m477> na poprawę humoru mogę polecić http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quApkkNG6_g
<rigula> Ja mam jeszcze u7.04 w pelni funkcjonujace na desktopie jako jedyny OS
<Fiku> m477: zobacz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JY8YHg0xzw
<Fiku> zatem jak zmienic unity?
<m477> nigdy nie uzywalem unity
<rigula> Co to jest unity?
<m477> rodzaj ciągnika
<GriGi> rigula, haterzy mówią że to tabletowy interfejs na komputery
<GriGi> a mi tam się nawet podoba :P
<m477> a nie hakerzy?
<GriGi> Fiku, ale teraz jest Gnome 3, trochę podobne do Unity
<GriGi> a nie wiem, może też :P
<rigula> No ja sie zatrzymalem na gnomie 1.x
<Fiku> potrzebuje paska z zdaniami via MS-XP
<m477> WAT
<oedo> mam teżewu bo chyba dziś juz ktoś o to unity pytał, albo mi wiskacz zaszkodził
<GriGi> deżawu raczej :P
<m477> masz pociąg TGV?
<oedo> deżawu to mówią lamy prawdziwy pro mówi teżewu ;)
<oedo> trzeba dbać o wizerunek ;)
<m477>  /facepalm
<xaxes_> mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć, czy wget wczyta mi listę linków z pliku?
<oedo> xaxes dobra podpucha :)\
<rigula> Man wget odpowie ale raczej na pewno
<oedo> wget używałem na asus wl-500gp gp i tam jechał z pliku txt wiec raczej napewno
<BlessJah> jestem hardcorem, jeżdzę pkp
<bastetmilo> xaxes_: jak ściagalałam wgetem z rapida to wczytywał :)
<xaxes_> wget -u plik
<xaxes_> *i
<oedo> ktoś wie jak na stałe dodać do iso stery dla kart atherosów wifi bo nie zniosę kolejnego podpinania się po kablu żeby linuks dociągnął łatki i stery? Dodać i przy tym nic nie sp..czyc?
<BlessJah> oedo: UCK ubuntu customization kit
<oedo> dzieny
<oedo> doczytam i ogarnę
<BlessJah> stery do atherosów nie ma w jajku? (ath5k i ath9k, madwifi raczej nie ma)
<oedo> mam jakąś zrytą karte wifi w netbooku acerze i przy kazdej dystrubucji musze dociagać stery z aktualizacjami
<Blondyn> świętooo !
<m477> Blondyn: :-)
<m477> Panie Doktorze Blondyn
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: o/
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: o/
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: o/
<m477> no no, jaka rekurencja
<Thorbjorn> m477: o/
<ChaosEngine> stack overflow, wszyscy wiedzą że używa się rekurencji!
<ChaosEngine> ;=]
<bastetmilo> kto pije ze mna?
<rigula> a co masz?
<bastetmilo> Napoleona i De Luxe
<rigula> to skocze po lod
<dweller> ja mam 4 piwa
<dweller> ja wypije wszystkie w 30 minut to może coś poczuje :<
<rigula> mi juz 2 wystarczaja ;)
<m477> nie kuscie
<bastetmilo> m477: ty dziś nic?
<rigula> testowaliscie najnowsze ubuntu?
<Thorbjorn> rigula: 12?
<rigula> 11
<Thorbjorn> no to faktycznie nowe
<Thorbjorn> jak już alpha 12 jest
<rigula> ja jestem jeszcze na 7.04 !
<rigula> i coraz mniej mi sie podobaja najnowsze wydania
<sebastian> Witam
<sebastian> Mam pewne pytanie dotyczące Debiana
<sebastian> Gdzie podczas instalacji można wybrać ręcznie pakiety?
<Thorbjorn> nie można
<Thorbjorn> 5 zł za poradę
<rigula> mozna, mozna
<sebastian> już kilka razy różne wersje instalacji włączałem
<sebastian> i nie mogę tego odnaleźć
<sebastian> standardowo można tylko wybrać czy środowisko graficzne , serwer, itp
<sebastian> Jest ktoś kto się w to bawił?
<sebastian> Potrzebuję na prezentację do szkoły
<dweller> expert mode chyba pozwala
<sebastian> tak też instalowałem
<xaxes_> a ja we wtorek instaluję ubuntu na laptopie szkolnym \m/
<Thorbjorn> sebastian: można wybrać pakiety
<sebastian> ale na końcu i tak można wybrać tylko zdefiniowane grupy pakietów
<xaxes_> nerd lvl up
<sebastian> którą opcję mam wybrać ? właśnie siedzę przed maszyną wirtualną
<qermit> sebastian: przy bootowaniu wybierz opcję expert
<qermit> w grubie
<sebastian> Jest jakaś różnica jeśli to netinstall ?
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> miałem na myśli syslinux/isolinux
<sebastian> doszedłem do "Składniki instalatora do załadowania"
<sebastian> wybierać jakieś opcje czy zostawić puste standardowo?
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Wizard> jedzie ktoś na zimowisko linuksowe?
<Dreadlish> wieczór dobry
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> j #freebsd-pl
<Wizard> kurr
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a kiedy jest?
<Wizard> w przyszłym tygodniu
<Wizard> ale jak się do tej pory nie zapisałaś, to już nie można
<Wizard> chociaż.. do jutra chyba można
<bastetmilo> aa. dostałam zaproszenie na FB
<bastetmilo> ale to w Pucku
<bastetmilo> za daleko
<Wizard> no, muszę sprawdzić gdzie to jest
<Wizard> oj
<Wizard> na północ od Gdyni o_O
<xaxes_> programuje ktoś z was w pythonie?
<bastetmilo> raz w roku mogę pojechać tak daleko, ale na WordCampa...
<pixelenter> witam
<Thorbjorn> Cześć
<bastetmilo> pixelenter: cześć
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a co to? konferencja użytkowników ms office?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie.
<bastetmilo> od WordPressa
<Dreadlish> rzekł wizard.
<kszksz> jakis bezproblemowy serwer ftp ktorym bede mogl udostepnic dowolny katalog np caly /home/?
<pixelenter> bezproblemowy tzn. stabilny, łatwy w konfiguracji?
<Wizard> w sumie, to zwykły ftpd starczy :]
<Wizard> proftpd jest bardzo fajny
<Dreadlish> ftp :<
<kszksz> bezproblemowy czyli robie apt-get potem edytuje 2 pliki i mam udostepniony folder
<kszksz> :D
<guest_8964> Hey
<pixelenter> Proftp rzeczywiście nie wygląda na trudny w konfiguracji
<panic_at_school> gadmina zainstaluj
<panic_at_school> gadmin-proftpd
<panic_at_school> można wyklikać
<panic_at_school> plusem proftpd są virtualni użytkownicy
<kszksz> juz wrzucilem proftpd
<kszksz> do tego jeszcze gadmin? :P
<panic_at_school> gadmin to okienkowe narzędzie
<kszksz> okok thx
<panic_at_school> można edytować w plikach ręcznie lub gadminem wyklikać ;)
<panic_at_school> 24.8KB kodu w C
<panic_at_school> nieźle ;)
<m477> pewnie wiekszosc komentarze
<m477> ;p
<panic_at_school> ups :|
<panic_at_school> zapomniałem w ogóle je pisać :D
<m477> oerjkpe :DDDD
<m477> nie
<panic_at_school> dobijam do 1000 lini ;)
<m477> spotka cie za to sroga kara
<panic_at_school> właśnie zaimplementowałem sprawdzanie typów danych w CAML
<panic_at_school> znaczy w libwaacaml
<panic_at_school> dzisiaj miałem rozkmine, jak ugryść swój kod sprzed tygodnia :D
<pixelenter> sprzed tygodnia to jeszcze nie taka masakra ;)
<panic_at_school> musiałem umożliwić wpisywanie liczb ujemnych jako parametry tak, aby nie uznawało przez minusa za argument
<Dreadlish> dalej ten pan od tej reklamy?
<panic_at_school> :D
<Wizard> jakiej reklamy?
<panic_at_school> czy tak ciężko Dreadlish zapamiętać wszystkie moje 34 niki :D?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> weechat mi ciebie daje na 1 kolor
<Dreadlish> wszystkie 34 nicki
<panic_at_school> a bo podaje czasem linka do swojej strony ;)
<panic_at_school> Dreadlish - nie zgdanę - różowy
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> taki ruski srakowaty
<pixelenter> no był blisko
<kszksz> jednak proftpd + gadmin nie jest bezproblemowe ; )
<Wizard> nie jest
<Wizard> proftpd + vi jest bezproblemowe
<panic_at_school> a co błęda Ci wywala o certyfikat?
<kszksz> openssl cos tam
<panic_at_school> hehe
<panic_at_school> przewiń i wciśnij wygeneruj ;)
<kszksz> i cos tam memcache
<panic_at_school> w opcji serwera masz sekcje certyfikatów
<panic_at_school> wpisujez nazwę i hasło (bele jakie) i generujesz
<panic_at_school> te, chłopaki...
<panic_at_school> ...a da się zrobić komuś konto ftp w /dev/null :D?
<kszksz> o, dziala
<kszksz> :D
<panic_at_school> albo /dev/random - ciekawe jak długo by katalog wczytywał
<panic_at_school> :D
<kszksz> waa_programmer ftw
<panic_at_school> kszksz :)
<xaxes_> hmm, a gdyby tak cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio :D
<xaxes_> muszę spróbować
<panic_at_school> to Ty od tego slitaza kszksz?
<kszksz> no, poszedl w koncu ale udalo mi sie rowniez zainstalowac ubuntu mini
<kszksz> bez niczego dodatkowego :P
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<kszksz> a ten slitaz chodzi pieknie szybko
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: "its super effective"
<panic_at_school> slitaz jest na prawdę bardzo fajny
<Dreadlish> naprawdę*
<panic_at_school> na[white space]prawdę
<panic_at_school> tylko toporne narzędzia ma
<panic_at_school> instalacja softu paczka po paczce jest wkurzająca
<Wizard> co to jest slitaza?
<panic_at_school> slitaz
<Wizard> brzmi jak nazwa tureckich słodyczy
<panic_at_school> mały linux
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: ni mom dsp :(
<Wizard> tylko byłoby i bez kropki
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: ni ma dsp, ni ma dźwięku
<panic_at_school> 29MB zajętej pamięci po bootowaniu
<julek> dawno mnie tu nie bylo
<panic_at_school> w xach
<xaxes_> ciekawe, czy na dedyku jest
<Wizard> cześć julek
<xaxes_> będę denerwować panią sprzątaczkę :D
<xaxes_> haha, kolędę jej zagrać
<Wizard> slıtaz
<Wizard> jea
<julek> wyleje moje zgorzkniale zale i tutaj
<Wizard> wylewaj
<julek> odpalilem wczoraj windowsa
<Wizard> no kuuuurwa
<julek> mam go na laptopie od nowosci, uruchamiany moze z 3 razy w ciagu prawie 2 lat
<Wizard> znaczy.. eee.. już wystarczająco powiedziałeś ;P
<julek> a uruchomilem, bo tam byl zainstalowany skype
<julek> wiec postanowilem go uzyc... jednak po kliknieciu ikonki nic sie nie dzieje... zadnego bledu (w linuksie odpalilbym w konsoli i wiedzial o co chodzi...)
<julek> ale nie zniechecam sie - mysle sobie, ze odpale opere i sciagne, zainstaluje
<julek> opera tez sie nie uruchamia
<julek> wkurwiony odpalam internet wxplorera... laduja sie jakies paski wyszukiwania, pierdoly, przy otwieraniu nowej karty przegladarka na 2 sekundy "zawiesza sie"... ale nic to...
<julek> wchodze na strone skype i probuje sciagnac
<julek> wyskakuje jakis formularz, kaze podawac dane, oferuje mi czat na facebooku... jakies inne udogodnienia
<xaxes_> julek: formatuj
<xaxes_> nic lepszego pod windą chyba nie ma ;D
<julek> po chwili szukania jak tu po prostu sciagnac klienta i sie zalogowac odpuscilem
<julek> zainstalowalem na linuksie
<julek> w ogole system przeladowany jakimis pierdolami od toshiby, jakies programy w ogole nie wiem po co...
<julek> nawet sciagnalem sobie windowsa xp sp3 jakis czas temu, chociaz to przestarzaly system
<Wizard> julek, witamy w normalnym świecie
<julek> tu tez sie wkurzylem
<julek> z msdnaa
<julek> nie da sie pod linuksem tego sciagnac
<Wizard> wyobraź sobie, że 100% społeczeństwa tak siedzi codziennie
<Wizard> masakra
<julek> sciaga sie jakis programik (windowsowy, exe) ktory dopiero sciaga obraz
<julek> w dodatku sciaga wolno
<Wizard> :]
<julek> bo te 530MB sciagalo sie chyba z 3h
<Wizard> cóż, 100% społeczeństwa to masochiści
<julek> z torrentow bym sciagnal w 15 minut
<Wizard> trza było tak zrobić
<julek> moze czysty windows jest lepszy...
<julek> ale tego, co tam siedzi to sie nie da uzywa
<julek> chociaz watpie
<Wizard> a z msdnaa tylko klucz
<xaxes_> mój tata miał przez 2 lata vistę i ani razu mu się nie zwiesiła
<julek> a moj windows byl przez 2 lata wlaczony tylko pare razy, wlasciwie nic nie modyfikowalem, nie pofragmentowal sie dysk...
<julek> nie chce nawet myslec jak ludzie tego uzywaja "na codzien" i jak to wyglada
<julek> no mi ten tez sie nie zawiesil... ale dzialal tak, ze szkoda gadac...
<Wizard> xaxes_, nie włączał?
<xhero35> helo.. pytanie pythonowe mam.. probowal ktos zaktualizowac sobie pythona z 2.7.1 (z repo) na 2.7.2 ze zrodel? powstaje problem z niewidocznoscia pygtk i pip.. jak to ugryzc?
<julek> w ogole caly czas mielil dyskiem jakbym cos kopiowal;)
<xaxes_> Wizard: codziennie używał ;D
<xaxes_> i do tego miał ie7!
<xaxes_> (nie, wirusów też nie miał)
<Wizard> обязателно!
<xaxes_> magia jakaś
<Wizard> może nie miał internetu :)
<Dreadlish> tak wizard tak
<xaxes_> Wizard: obyazatelno?
<julek> linux mnie wkurza, ale windows to jest w ogole koszmar jednak
<julek> bo ja wlasciwie pare lat windowsa nie widzialem
<xaxes_> julek: może pedałOS? :>
<Dreadlish> pedał os iks
<Dreadlish> i to jest gayos
<Dreadlish> :D
<xhero35> mnie tam sie podoba, windowsa nienawidze
<xaxes_> ja lubię gayOS
<julek> mi sie nie chce w to bawic
<julek> w sumie ja w ogole nie jestem informatykiem:P
<xaxes_> estetycznie niezbyt, ale sama funkcjonalność 9/10
<xhero35> jakis pythonowy master poprowadzi z pytaniem wyzej? :(
<julek> wazne zeby dzialalo
<julek> xhero35: to chyba nie ma nic wspolnego z pythonem;)
<julek> moze pygtk szuka pythona w innym miejscu, niz zainstalowales ze zrodel?
<xhero35> julek: no nieco napewno ;)
<xhero35> to raczej python szuka pygtk nie tam gdzie trzeba
<Wizard> xhero35, instalacja ze źródeł nie jest wspierana ;)
<xhero35> a kto tak powiedzial?
<julek> a w ogole to nie jest kanal wsparcia pygtk
<julek> ;)
<Wizard> julek, ja też nie lubię linuksa, ale nie ma alternatywy
<Wizard> julek++ :D:D:D:D
<julek> Wizard: dokladnie
<julek> Wizard: wezmy to gowniane gnome, ktore mnie irytuje... ale i tak wiem, ze w ostatecznosci bede go uzywal:)
<julek> przy pierwszym lepszym problemie w windows wroce z placzem;)
<xaxes_> julek: już unity lepsze
<Wizard> pff
<julek> nie wiem... ja sie obrazilem na te srodowiska
<xhero35> tak ladnie szlo.. wszystkie warningi wyeliminowalem a teraz taki zonk.. dwa pythony teraz mam na raz, ale ten nowy jakis niemrawy
<julek> najpierw na kde 4.0, pozniej na gnome3
<Wizard> ja się odbraziłem z gnome3
<Wizard> ba, nawet w pracy sobie zrobiłem
<Wizard> :)
<julek> wlasciwie uzywam fluksa, chociaz nie dlatego, ze jest najlepszy... to takie mniejsze zlo
<kszksz> jak lacze sie z ftp przez TC to nie ma zadnych plikow, a przez przeglaradke sa wszystkie ;o
<xaxes_> kde 4 jest okej, nawet bardzo
<Wizard> TC?
<kszksz> total commander
<Wizard> a co to za chłam?
<julek> ten windowsowy mc
<julek> ;)
<xaxes_> kszksz: może fillezilla?
<Wizard> ah
<xaxes_> *file
<kszksz> normalnie laczy sie z kazdym ftp ;p
<dweller> julek: mc nie ma wtyczek
<dweller> a szkoda
<Wizard> kuwa, zapomniałem, że tu ludzie mają windows i włączają ubuntu raz na pół roku, żeby zobaczyć tapetę w nowym wydaniu
<kszksz> Wizard: taki menager plikow pod winde dobry ;)
<julek> dweller: tak tylko napisalem;)
<xhero35> Wizard: sa takie berety?
<julek> e tam dobry...
<Wizard> wychodzę, nie rozmawiam z plebsem :D
<julek> srednio wygodny... nadaje sie do ftp, ale na codzien upierdliwy;)
<kszksz> a jaki niby lepszy? ;)
<xhero35> jak mam windows wlaczyc to najpierw na silke ide co by byc mniej agresywnym
<kszksz> nie wiem jaka to roznica co za klient ftp ;s
<xaxes_> xhero35: to się na basha nadaje
<xhero35> hehe
<xaxes_> (nie, to nie był komplement ;3)
<xhero35> nic z wezami powalcze jutro
<xhero35> sciezki identyczne sa.. co moze byc zle?
<Thorbjorn> 1
<xhero35> 2
<kszksz> odznaczenie 'MLSD do listowania' pomoglo. ; p
<kszksz> skoro to ftp praktycznie dziala, to pewnie mam zignorowac jakies bledy gtk-critical w konsoli? :
<dweller> e
<dweller> dopóki się nic nie sypie to nawet tam nie patrz
<m477> wóda
<bastetmilo> m477: wóda? To dopiero z rana :)
<m477> nonsens
<bastetmilo> nie będę bardzije mieszać
<m477> oj tam oj tam
 * bastetmilo się narąbała jak messerschmitt
<m477> ja jak su-27
<kszksz> chce zeby mi sie rtorrent wlaczal od razu z kompem, uzyc do tego 'screena' czy 'dtach' czy jakos jeszcze inaczej to uruchamiac?
<kszksz> wogole mnie nie interesuje co tam sie z nim dzieje bo obsluguje go przez www ;>
<m477> do start apps dodaj
<m477> + w ogole*
<qermit> kszksz: ja używam tmux
<BlessJah> a ja screena
<dweller> bastetmilo: good 4 you
<dweller> moje piwa nie mają mocy :<<
<dweller> albo to przez święta, bo z ojcem dzień w dzień gin waliliśmy ;f
<m477> dweller: lolz
<kszksz> # ls -l /etc/init.d/rtorrent -> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3000 2007-03-06 22:40 /etc/init.d/rtorrent -> co trzeba wpisac zeby mial takie permissions? :P bo mi wyskakuje jakies permission denied bla bla
<dweller> 777 daj
<kszksz> jakas komende gdzies widzialem zeby sprawdzic czy to sie wlacza bez reboota
<bastetmilo> dweller: jakby co mam jeszcze czystej 0.7 :)
<bastetmilo> moge sie podzielic :)
<dweller> za daleko
<dweller> ;f
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-06
<bastetmilo> peszek
<julek> ja bym chetnie przyjal
<julek> ale pewnie tez za daleko:(
<julek> przyjalbym dawke smiertelna i poszedl grzecznie spac
<bastetmilo> łaj wszyscy mają za daleko, zeby się ze mną wódeczki napić, co?
<julek> bastetmilo: ja akurat mam dzisiaj jeden z tych wieczorow, ze chetnie bym sie napil
<bastetmilo> julek: tu też tak jest.
<julek> tzn. wlasnie oproznilem butelke wina
<bastetmilo> wieje jakby się ktoś powiesił
<julek> w ogole ja tu wpadam tylko w takie wieczory...:/
<bastetmilo> julek: wpadaj częściej :)
<julek> heh
<julek> bastetmilo: wpadaj do mnie, miejsce jest, cos do picia sie znajdzie
<julek> zrobimy libacje...
<dweller> gdzie? :3
<bastetmilo> julek: gdzie?
<dweller> bo generalnie ostatnimi czasy nie ma z kom wódki pić ;f
<julek> zascianek europy
<julek> lublin
<dweller> mam bliżej niż wcześniej
<dweller> ale i tak daleko ;f
<julek> heh
<bastetmilo> julek: o żesz, gdzie to jest?
<bastetmilo> na drugim końcu Polski?
<julek> no widocznie;)
<bastetmilo> julek: mam do Ciebie ledwo 605 km
<bastetmilo> jadac a4
<julek> :)
<julek> czyli pozostaje picie przez internet
<bastetmilo> ano
<julek> jutro sie w cos zaopatrze
<julek> a zaraz powinienem chyba isc spac, zanim resztki mi wyparuja
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wzwF3upH-A
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoBFhdeR9PE
<julek> mam na winylu, nawet 2 razy
<julek> 3:50? jakies krotkie
<bastetmilo> winylu powiadasz?
<bastetmilo> no no
<julek> ta
<bastetmilo> już Cię lubię :)
<julek> "final cut" pink floyd tez mam
<julek> i pare innych fajnych plyt:)
<julek> genesis prawie cala dyskografie
<julek> ale zalezy czego sluchasz;)
<bastetmilo> O... same fajne rzeczy
<bastetmilo> w sumie. Wychowałam się na takiej muzyce :)
<julek> final cut mam 1 amerykanskie wydanie na oryginalnych matrycach - gra pieknie, pomimo, ze troche "zgrane" niby:)
<julek> troche... bo "dark side of the moon" mam przejechane chyba z 1000 razy, a juz kupilem uzywane;)
<bastetmilo> nieźle
<bastetmilo> ja miałam Pink Floyd na kasetach niestety
<julek> mam jeszcze "wish you were here", "the wall", "meddle" i "delicate sound of thunder"
<julek> teraz tylko "atom heart mother" zamierzam dorwac:)
<bastetmilo> część ma mój ojciec na CD
<bastetmilo> próbowałam dorwać adapter jakiś rodzinny
<bastetmilo> ale okazało sie że zepsuty
<bastetmilo> a troche winyli sie płęta u nas
 * dweller now playing: <Nine Inch Nails - Capital G>
<julek> mozna tanio kupic na allegro uzywany, albo popytac znajomych - pewnie im sie gdzies kurzy na struchu
<bastetmilo> głownie Mettalica, Scorpions (omg, to mojej matuli) King Diamond itp itd
<julek> hmm... sprzedaj cos julkowi
<bastetmilo> hehe
<bastetmilo> :)
 * bastetmilo spiewa (raczej wyje) The Show Must Go On 
<julek> to albo dobra, albo zla piosenka
<julek> czyje? pink floyd, czy queen?
<bastetmilo> queen
<julek> no to sredniawe;)
<bastetmilo> ej no wiesz
<bastetmilo> Queen
<julek> ja queen niezbyt lubie
<bastetmilo> jak mozesz
<julek> w ogole to najbardziej chyba rocka  lat 70-tych:)
<bastetmilo> T-Rex?
<julek> czyli tego bardziej "reprezentatywnego"
<panic_at_school> możecie mi pomóc?
<panic_at_school> nie wiem jak po angielsku napisać
<julek> bo queen to bardziej 80-te, chociaz wczesniej niby grali
<julek> niespecjalnie
<julek> generalnie spokojniejsze rzeczy
<panic_at_school> "możesz określić wymagany typ parametru"
<julek> chociaz czasem i nie;)
<bastetmilo> ja strasznie lubie 60-70-80
<panic_at_school> a najlepiej "narzucić"
<bastetmilo> i te spokojne i te nie :)
<julek> pink floyd, genesis, jethro tull czasem, king crimson czasem i pokrewne
<bastetmilo> panic_at_school: jutro jest wolne, wyluzuj
<bastetmilo> julek: tak, też to lubię
<julek> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/bjulek
<julek> w skrocie
<panic_at_school> poradziłem sobie
<m477> @_@
<m477> zrobilem za ostra zupke :S
<m477> pali morde jak denaturat
<julek> heh
<kszksz> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/attachment/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks/rtorrentInit.sh co tu jest nie halo ze rtorrent dziala, ale screena nie ma? :P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/37bnxv> (at libtorrent.rakshasa.no)
<m477> za to juz bylby ban
<julek> m477: juz na denaturat sie przerzuciles?
<bastetmilo> m477: a co wrzuciłeś do niej?
<julek> ja akurat lubie na ostro
<m477> a takie tam ;f
<julek> lute papriku <3
<m477> przypraw gyros-kebab
<bastetmilo> ja też lubie na ostro :)
<bastetmilo> m477: i to jest ostre?
<m477> sypnello mi sie
<bastetmilo> ja dodtałam wegierska piste do dipu
<bastetmilo> jest lekko ostre, bo uważałam
<bastetmilo> ale że gryos kebeb jest ostre to nie wiedziała,
<julek> ajvar
<julek> lutenice
<bastetmilo> mam jeszcze harisse jak mi sie wegierskie skończy :)
<bastetmilo> julek: ale ajvar nie jest strasznie ostry
<julek> ja w ogole lubie ten piekielny ketchup kotlin
<julek> fajny jest
<m477> ale mam cisnienie na fajke od 2 dni ;/
 * kszksz is noob lol.
<julek> bastetmilo: to tak jakby napisac: papryka nie jest strasznie ostra - zalezy
<m477> is a noob*
<julek> ja w polsce kupilem ostatnio papryke marynowana firmy rolnik...
<julek> widze sloik w sklepie, apryka w srodku, dluga, zolta... oczywiscie wzialem podjarany... w ogole nieostra:/
<bastetmilo> aa, wiem która
<julek> feferona zuta
<julek> ljuta
<julek> ;)
<bastetmilo> fajna jest, ale nie z gatunku tych ostrych
<julek> owo je samo dobro
<bastetmilo> u mnie w warzywniaku takie malutkie czerwone chilli sprzedaja
<bastetmilo> świetne są
<julek> ja probowalemem takie, ze po malutkim kawalku oczy lzawily:P
<bastetmilo> hehe
<bastetmilo> dobra ja sie zmywam :)
<dweller> habanero!
<julek> hehe
<bastetmilo> siemandero nara elo :)
<julek> pa
<dweller> o/
<julek> to ja tez pojde... bo jak baby pojda to sie zrobi dzicz
<kszksz> jak zmienie cos w iptables to jest to zmiana na stale czy do reboota?
<julek> nie bedzie komu nas cywilizowac;)
<julek> m477 wyjmie denaturat;)
<dweller> :D
<dweller> ale denaturat już nie truje
<dweller> podobno
<julek> zgadza sie
<dweller> tzn poza rzyganiem jak kot
<dweller> chociaż boli mnie że u nas nigdy nie wprowadzą etanolu na stacje
<julek> mysle, ze pryta w roli popitki dziala nielepiej;)
<dweller> bo zule bezpośrednio z dystrybutora będą walić ;f
<julek> heh... a potem uciekac:P
<dweller> szkoda
<julek> ja te kaczki sie tuczy - wsadza sie im taka rure prawie do zoladka i puszcza pasze
<dweller> bo przerobienie benzyny na etanol nie jest trudne ;f
<julek> a jak?
<dweller> głównie to zmienienie faz zapłonu + zmiany w dolocie
<julek> i w sumie po co, jak benzyne trudniej wyprodukowac?
<dweller> ale z tego co ogarniam to mniejsza ingerencja niż np. instalacja gazowa
<dweller> wiesz, litr etanolu to grosze są
<dweller> w produkcji przemysłowej
<julek> niemcy w czasue 2 wojny uzywali troche etanolu
<julek> zeby latac na duzych wysokosciach
<julek> litr benzyny pewnie tez;)
<julek> chociaz etanol pewnie ciagle tanszy
<dweller> no koenigsegg na etanolu ma chyba 200 koni mechanicznych więcej ;f
<julek> jeszcze karbonylkow sie dodaje
<julek> dodawalo przynajmniej, teraz nie wiem
<m477> :D:D:D
<dweller> ;f
<az-> ;]
<m477> kto pije?
<dweller> ja skonczylem
<dweller>  ;f
<m477> ;f
<m477> słabiutko
<kszksz> chyba herbate ;]
<m477> zaraz zaabsorbuje jakie spifka :)
<az-> co robicie ;]
<az-> nie opierdalac sie
<m477> pijemy :)
<Biszkopcik> o
<Biszkopcik> tu tez pija?
<m477> też?
<Biszkopcik> no
<Biszkopcik> na innym kanale tez pija
<Biszkopcik> trzeba sie wkrecic
<m477> jakim
<Biszkopcik> na soredzie, u wampusia byla alkoholowa libacja, ale przed chwila sie skonczyla
<Biszkopcik> chyba
<Biszkopcik> #sored
<m477> nn
<Biszkopcik> mistrzu
<Biszkopcik> jak sie zmienia w irssi hosta, wiesz moze?
<m477> nie uzywam
<m477> jtro kurier dziala ? :o
<Biszkopcik> nie sadze
<Biszkopcik> skoro swieta
<m477> skurwysyny
<m477> host tzn z czym masz sie laczyc?
<Biszkopcik> em
<m477>  /connect xxx ?
<Biszkopcik> mowie o ipku/hoscie ktory sie pokazuje jak wejde na kanal
<Biszkopcik> nie wiem jak to sie nazywa
<Biszkopcik> revdns
<m477> aa
<Biszkopcik> jakos tak
<Biszkopcik> pozno juz :D
<m477> tysz ni wim :(
<m477> jestem za tempy
<Biszkopcik> rozumiem
<m477> dziekuje za wyrozumialosc
<Biszkopcik> a prosze
<Biszkopcik> dobra , pomecze sie
<m477> zatrzeźwiej ze mną
<m477> zaraz wejdzie pani bomba :-)
<Biszkopcik> `g test
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0: <http://test.com/>
<Biszkopcik> o dziala
<Biszkopcik> `g irssi change hostname
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: Manual - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/documentation/manual>
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> chyba mam
<m477> jestem dumny
<Biszkopcik> ja nie
<Biszkopcik> czekaj bo zepsulem chyba
<Biszkopcik> nie hula
<m477> :(
<Biszkopcik> `g auto join irssi
<Przekliniak> Biszkopcik: FAQ - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/documentation/faq>
<Biszkopcik> ...
<m477> rozjebales internet
<Biszkopcik> no
<m477> kurwa ...
<m477> nie spamuj
<Biszkopcik> dobra
<Biszkopcik> przynajmniej kanaly naprawilem
<Biszkopcik> teraz czeka mnie pewnie opieprz ze latałem jak głupi ;D
<Biszkopcik> na dodatek zle screena postawilem -.-
<Biszkopcik> repeat
<m477> ja pierodle :D ...
<m477> ziomus ogarnij to
<Biszkopcik> juz ogarnalem
<Biszkopcik> jest git
<Biszkopcik> ciesz sie ze w nocy
<m477> <ok>
<Biszkopcik> a nie w dzien ;D
<m477> :))))))
<Biszkopcik> no!
<m477> co pijesz?
<Ashtar_Sheran> wpierdala biszkopty
<Biszkopcik> zagryzam jak juz
<Ashtar_Sheran> nie mow do mnie
<Ashtar_Sheran> zawsze mi rodzice mowili
<Ashtar_Sheran> zeby nie rozmawiac z biszkoptami
<Biszkopcik> nic nie pije, bajeczny melanż się skończył
<Biszkopcik> Ashtar_Sheran: a pisac moge?
<Biszkopcik> czas isc spac
<Biszkopcik> dobranoc
<m477> :D
<m477> e tam
<m477> impreza sie dopiero rozkręca, co nie Ashtar_Sheran?
<m477> :O
<kszksz> co oznacza ! zamiast @ przed nazwa pliku w /etc/rc2.d/? :]
<m477> shift+del
<kszksz> dodalem sobie "x11vnc -forever -usepw &" w rc.local i nie dziala, powinno? :P
<kszksz> juz druga godzine probuje dodac to vnc do autostartu, kocham linuxa ;D
<m477> :]
<m477> co to vnc bylo
<kszksz> remote desktop
<m477> nie znam
<m477> a ja sie znow napierdole, pomimo iz mam egzaminy ...
<denysonique_> kszksz: użyj Vino
<denysonique_> kszksz: zrob tak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<kszksz> mam lxde wiec nie widze takich bajerow ;s
<denysonique_> kszksz: poszukaj pakietu vino, vino-server
<kszksz> to zamiast x11vnc?
<denysonique_> tak
<denysonique_> chociaz x11vnc jest moje ulubione jesli chodzi o jednorazowe vnc
<kszksz> jednorazowe w sensie?
<denysonique_> manualnie odpalane
<kszksz> manualnie dziala, jak odpale recznie to rc.local to tez dziala, nie rozumiec
<kszksz> to vino bedize dialac z rc.local?
 * m477 pfst
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Dreadlish> :)
<Thorbjorn> kolejne niepotrzebne święto...
<Thorbjorn> Mordowanie z liveusb czas zacząć.
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: Co psujesz?
<Thorbjorn> dysk mam padnięty w pc
<Thorbjorn> a w sklepie mi koleś wyskoczył z taką ceną, że myślałem, że padne
<Thorbjorn> i chce ogarniętę livecd zrobić choć nie wiem czy nie zainstaluje jakiejś lekkiej dystrybucji na pendrive
<Thorbjorn> tylko które distro zajmować będzie +/- 1Gb po instalacji
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> to wszystko przez wd
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: PCLOS RAW
 * Dreadlish miał całego archa z apkami,xorgiem i lo na penie 2gb i miał jeszcze miejsce na śmieci
<Wilku> Dreadlish: przez wódę to większość problemów jest ;|
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: nie poradze sobie z instalacją archa na pendrive, zapomnij
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: co w tym trudnego?
<Thorbjorn> pc któ¶ego używam
<Thorbjorn> Hmm, inaczej
<Thorbjorn> Miałem duże problemy z grafiką na archu
<Thorbjorn> przy pc, któ¶ego używam
<Thorbjorn> Z drugiej strony to chyba bedzie najlepsze rozwiązanie
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> to co ty masz za grafikę?
<Dreadlish> jakąś srajwidie czy co?
<Dreadlish> poza tym - linux is linux - wszędzie masz ten sam soft
<Wilku> Dreadlish: Nvidia świetnie działa pod Archem
<Dreadlish> na zamkniętych sterach
<Dreadlish> == wszędzie świetnie działa =.=
<Wilku> Ojtam x.x
<Dreadlish> nie ojtam tylko tak
<Dreadlish> raz miałem tą wątpliwą przyjemność stawiać zamknięte nvidii
<Dreadlish> skończyło się na wymianie grafiki
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: a tinycore?
<Dreadlish> nie używałem
<Dreadlish> to ci nie powiem
<Dreadlish> w ogóle to spadam
<Thorbjorn> narciaż ;-)
<Thorbjorn> (nie mylić z narciarzem)
<Thorbjorn> już nic mi  to kurde nie bootuje
<Voldenet> brawo
<Thorbjorn> badziew
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: Uściślij
<Wilku> Voldenet: wylewny jesteś :P
<Thorbjorn> czekaj  zobacze  czy mi  zbootuje netbook
<Thorbjorn> nie bootuje
<Thorbjorn> może iso złe pobrałem
<Thorbjorn> Oficjalnie skończyły mi się pomysły
<Voldenet> Wilczek: wylewny? Ja? :D
<bastetmilo> Hej
<Wilczek> Voldenet: No właśnie nie :P
<Voldenet> Wilczek: ależ zaawansowanego polskiego użyłeś, nie spodziewałem się tego
<Dreadlish> co oni się tu biją?
<Wilczek> Voldenet: Mocium panie, mów więcej
<Filar> Niech się dzieje wola nieba
<Filar> z nią się zawsze zgadzać trzabea :]
<Filar> trzeba*
<Wilczek> Filar: Hej Gerwazy, daj gwintówkę, niechaj strącę tę makówkę!
<Szatan> damn
<Szatan> 6,40$ za 72 śróbki ich chyba powaliło
<Szatan> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/assorted-pc-case-motherboard-screws-and-washers-kit-72-piece-set-16176
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3tbvygv> (at www.dealextreme.com)
<Szatan> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Ozil> witam panowie i mam takie pytanko bo mam płytę głowną na s775 ktura obsługije procki intel atom czy jest mozliwość dokupienia samego procesora ?
<panic_at_school> tia Ozil
<panic_at_school> najlepiej podzwonić po serwisach
<Ozil> ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleś sklepu ktury sprzedaje atoma w wersji box lub oem bo chłodzenie to drugorzędna opcja przy tym procku
<panic_at_school> nie po sklepach, tylko serwisach
<Ozil> słuchaj ja przejrzałem hurtownie action i abc data
<panic_at_school> tam gdzie składają kompy
<Ozil> i tam nie mają
<panic_at_school> jak nie mają w serwisie to sciągną
<Ozil> bo mam swuj serwis i mam do nich dostep a z doświadzenia wiem że wszystkie serwisy korzystają głównie z tych 2 najwiekszych hurtowni w polce
<panic_at_school> nie wiem
<Ozil> esumie to zadzwonie do intela jutro lub w poniedziałek i sobie od nich wezmę bezpośrednio
<Wilczek> Ozil: Prowadzisz serwis bez znajomości języka polskiego?
<Ozil> jasne
<Arob> Wystąpił problem podczas inicjowania programu Catalyst Control Center Edycja Linux.
<Arob> Przez co szaleje mi ekran, niema pasków i generalnie jako, ze jestem totalnie nowy w linuxach to niewiem co począć?? : (
<Thorbjorn> xpuda ktoś kiedyś oglądal?
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: fajny
<Voldenet> szybko i sprawnie po pxe wchodzi
<Matan[M]> bry
<xaxes_> dobry
<Matan[M]> ktos wie jak w OO.org lub LO ustawić by strona została podzielona na 4 równe części?
<Matan[M]> muszę zapisać to do PDFa jako karteczki przemówienia A6 (w sam raz do drukowania będzie na A4 4 sztuki)
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: a tiny core?
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: ustaw rozmiar papieru na A6 a przy drukowaniu zaznacz 4 strony na jednej kartce
<Matan[M]> BlessJah, a da się by drukował do pliku jak w starym OO.org, w LO jest zapis bezpośredni do PDFa, wywala jak sraka w jednym ciągu
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: praktycznie każdy czytnik pdf powinien mieć taką opcję przy drukowaniu
<BlessJah> bbl
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: takie rzeczy to sie robi w latexie
<x0x> Witam, mam problem z filmem BluRay... często pojawiaja się paski/zacięcia, głównie jak kamera wędruje (nie jest w miejscu), jakies pomysły ?
<xaxes_> słaba grafika?
<xaxes_> w sensie karta graficzna
<x0x> nVidia 512MB ?
<xaxes_> moja ma 1 GB i jest ujowa, więc wiesz ;D
<x0x> aha
<x0x> ale na Windowsie chyba nie mialem z tym problemu hmmm
<xaxes_> a masz zainstalowany sterownik do grafiki?
<soee> macie jakies sugestie dlaczego pod vlc, dragonplayer, bangarand plik mkv nie działa, tzn. zamiast obrazu mam tylko zielone tlo? smplayer juz uruchamia go normalnie
<x0x> xaxes_, mam
<x0x> soee, coś z blibiotekami ? inne odtwarzacze ich nei widzą ? strzelam :P
<oedo> brak kodekow w vlc dla tej wersji kontenera czy jak teraz pliki wideo zwia
<x0x> ITU H.264 co to za codec ? co znaczy ITU ?
<oedo> w vlc to jest czeste - uzywa wlasnych kodekow i nie zawsze sobie radzi smplayer/vplayer chyba bierze paczki \z systemu wiec
<soee> plik wideo uzywa wlasnie H.264
<oedo> http://www.itu.int/osg/spu/newslog/ITU+H264+The+Advanced+Video+Coding+Standard.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7g5222m> (at www.itu.int)
<jacekowski> oedo: mplayer ma wlasne kodeki
<jacekowski> oedo: tez bazujace na ffmpeg w duzej mierze
<x0x> Przekliniak, dzięki... możeliwe, że przez ten kodek mam te paski ?
<oedo> ale co paczka to inna kobinacja i parametry w windzie uzywam naprzemiennie vlc smb i 2 pakietow kodekow, czasami mam problemy ze zdublowanymi kodekami ale wszystko chociaz smiga
<oedo> a ogladanie plików robionych przez niedzielnych speców konwersji video mkv albo ogg na vlc uważam za objaw skłonności masochistycznych
<x0x> hmmm w mplayer nie ma tych pasków hmmm... stary dobry odtwarzacz :D
<oedo> zainstalij sobie gom playera - jesli stwierdzi problem z kodekiem albo jego brak to zaproponuje sciagniecie i linka zapoda za free  ale smiga tylko na windzie
<oedo> dobra znikam, moze pozniej wbije sie z telefonu jak mi się uda nakra
<x0x> cze
<x0x> ...poprawka, mam mplayer2
<x0x> ja też lecę... bye
<lisu> o/
 * panic_at_school się nudzi
 * lisu ziewa
<m477> tez wstałeś dopiero?
<lisu> skad, od 12 juz funkcjonuje
<m477> cfaniaczek :)
<lisu> oj tam oj tam, jakbys sie tak ozapie* cały tydzien, to tez byc spał po 12 godzin
<Thorbjorn> jaki jest dobry klient samego jabbera
<Thorbjorn> iny niz pidgin
 * lisu w koncu pozwolił sobie na odrobine dekadencji i spija browara z puszki
<lisu> Thorbjorn: psi, eeeee ekg2, eeee jabbim (czy jakos tak), eee podobno empathy obsługuje, ale nie polecam
<lisu> Thorbjorn: w ogóle, co kto woli, przetestuj i wybierz najlepszy dla siebie, osobiscie pidgina uzywam i spisuje sie dobrze
<lisu> Thorbjorn: na tyle dobrze, ze zastosowałem go na 50 kompach, i nie mam z nim problemów
<lisu> btw, odpalał kto jakiego daily builda debiana łizi ostatnio?
<Voldenet> hm, tinycore nie używałem
<Kwa> ktoś ustawiał moc pod last.fm?
<Dreadlish> kiedyś się dało
<Dreadlish> a teraz to nie wiem
<m477> jaka moc
<ntat> Znacie, jakiś program, który generuje tabele z obramowaniem w trybie tekstowym?
<Kwa> mocplayer
<Dreadlish> ntat: dialog?
<ntat> Dialog, to program? Nigdy o nim nie słyszałem
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> alee
<Dreadlish> to jednak nie do tego
<ntat> Znalazłem coś
<ntat> https://github.com/visionmedia/terminal-table
<ntat> ale to jest napisane w Ruby
<ntat> Dobra, sam sobie napiszę taki program:P
<xaxes_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Blondyn> jak zrobić żeby oglądać filmik w okienku nie w przeglądarce  ?
<Dreadlish> co?
<Blondyn> witaj Dreadlish a chciałem sobie ogldać np youtube w okienku
<Blondyn> tzn film z tutuba
<bastetmilo> Blondyn: pobierz film na dysk, otwórz w playerze
<bastetmilo> jaki to problem?
<Blondyn> ok ale mam coś live
<Blondyn> tzn live transmisja
<xaxes_> czemu duckduckgo zamiast google?
<xaxes_> ubuntu-pl jest hipsterskie? :D
<Dreadlish>  powodzenia
<BlessJah> duckduckgo!
<BlessJah> \o/
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Blondyn> elwin013: witaj
<Voldenet> co to jest duckduckgo? :D
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<Dreadlish> jakieś coś
<m477> Blondyn: jest jakis YT player czy cos
<m477> znajdziesz w repo
<Blondyn> mam jakieś miro ale nie działa
<m477> ;]
<Blondyn> kiszka
<Blondyn> nie ma nic ciekawego dla live jest fajny minitube program ale tytlko z youtuba daje
<Blondyn> hmm
<Vorbis^> jaki xchat ma time out? 15 minut? -.-
<m477> ~_~
<panic_at_school> xchat?
<Blondyn> zmniejszyłem okienko do rozmiaru filmi live _-_
<panic_at_school> xchat jednak u kogoś działa?
<Vorbis^> a czemu miał by nie działać?
<panic_at_school> u mnie się sam wyłącza
<panic_at_school> łapie lagi po 40s i znika
<Vorbis^> pomijając to że zanim sie zorientuje że neta mi rozłączyło mija 15 minut to działa
<panic_at_school> ja uzywam pidgina
<panic_at_school> tez sie nie orientuje jak siec rozłączam
<panic_at_school> znaczy orientuje sie dopiero po chwili
<Vorbis^> no pidgin po minucie czy tam 2 robi reconnect do gg i xmpp
<Vorbis^> a nie po 15...
<panic_at_school> http://www.wykop.pl/link/998819/wpadka-na-stronie-producenta-odziezy/ lol
<Blondyn> ja mam chatzille
<panic_at_school> ile chatzilla zżera ramu?
<Blondyn> panic_at_school: nie wiem jest razem z seamonkey
<panic_at_school> ktos chce pogadac o kodzeniu?
<xaxes_> panic_at_school, jasne
<xaxes_> perl ma dziwną składnie
<xaxes_> koniec rozmowy
<panic_at_school> jak bym zapytal kto chce porozmawiac o dupach, napisal bys, ze perl jest do dupy :P?
<xaxes_> nie, bo perl nie jest do dupy :P
<panic_at_school> nie lubie
<panic_at_school> zniechecila mnie ciagnaca sie lista pakietow zakonczonych na -prel
<panic_at_school> -perl
<xaxes_> ja też nie, ale ma swoje zastosowania
<xaxes_> łaj maj pasek junajti chowa się pod oknami?
<xaxes_> nie mogę go zobaczyć jak mam aplikacje na cały ekran :(
<panic_at_school> "juniti"
<xaxes_> serio? nawet nie wiedziałem
<xaxes_> ale to chyba zależy od dialektu
<panic_at_school> "juniti" bo od "junit"
<xaxes_> mhm, no to rzeczywiście - mój błąd
<Enlik> JUnit
<Blondyn> j u n i t :D
<Blondyn> ale ten tvn drętwy hehhehe
<Blondyn> maja płatną live co za dziwdy :d
<Blondyn> dziady*
<panic_at_school> jak ja nie lubie sqla
<panic_at_school> nie lubie sie babrac w bazach danych
<ntat> Ja nie lubię sql'a i php, reszta może być;)
<panic_at_school> ja lubie c
<panic_at_school> php mnie irytuje
<panic_at_school> a sql to masakra
<panic_at_school> wlasnie musze tablice wygenerowac
<panic_at_school> php+sql
<Blondyn> ok to ja nie mam wyboru i lubie tylko ruby :(
<Blondyn> fox ma najfajniejszy serwis info hmmm
<Blondyn> jak się nazywa ten program info o Linuksie ?
<Ashiren> uname -a
<Ashiren> :?
<Szatan> lsb_release ?
<mati75> rm -f /
<mati75> rm r-f /
<xaxes_> btw. wie ktoś o co chodzi z moim paskiem(przypominam - nie wysuwa się jak jest jakieś okno na jego miejscu)?
<Blondyn> xaxes_: może chodzi o ustawienia okna ?
<xaxes_> Blondyn, mam to na wszystkich okach
<xaxes_> *oknach
<Blondyn> to może pasek ma coś w stylu zawsze na wierzchu ? :D
<Blondyn> xaxes_: co to za pasek ?
<xaxes_> od unity
<xaxes_> on jest niekonfiguralny
<Blondyn> aha ... jeszcze tego nie miałem
<Blondyn> jednak kde4 było zwiastunem nieciekawej ery :D
<ntat> Na szczęście jest xfce
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<Cyr4x> w jakiej sciezce lezą repozytoria dodane poza sources.list, np. jakieś ppa
<Cyr4x> dobra juz mam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Merigo> witam . Mam problem - CPU mi się przegrzewał
<az-> kto sie zna na GPG?
<Merigo> czy mógł to być zablokowany wiatrak przez kable ?
<az-> X_x
<BlessJah> Merigo: mógł
<az-> a kreci sie?
<az-> to chyba oczywiste
<az-> ze jesli fizycznie go zblokowalo cos
<az-> ;]
<BlessJah> wyłby, kable są sztywne a wiatrak słaby
<BlessJah> słyszałbyś że ociera
<BlessJah> chyba że kable doprowadziłeś między łopatkami
<az-> :D
<az-> albo wsadzal olowki
<az-> :]
<julek> hehe
<julek> wsadzal paluchy tam gdzie nie trza
<Ozil> proponował bym wymianę pasty na procesorze i dobrze wyczyścić żeberka radiatora
<Merigo> ok. A CZY MOGL SIE ROZGRZAC NA MAX - bez obciążenia . Założywszy że wiatrak był zablokowany ?
<BlessJah> jeśli wiatrak był zablokowany, to tak
<az-> zna sie ktos na gpg?
<Merigo>  CORE 41 stopni - podaje speed fan po 15 min PRIME CPU STRESS TEST
<Merigo> zmieniłem tam kartę z geforca 8600 GT na radeonoa x1300
<Merigo>  zasiłka ma 300w
<jacekowski> co rozumiesz przez MAX?
<xaxes_> az-, już pytałeś
<Merigo> maxymalną temperaturę
<jacekowski> ile
<jacekowski> numer
<jacekowski> skad wiesz ze to maksymalna temperatura
<Merigo> athlon 3500 64 s939
<julek> heh
<Merigo> bo komp sam się wyłączał
<Merigo> radiator był tak nagrzany że mało się nie poparzyłem
<julek> zasilka 300w, jakies gowniane noname pewnie
<jacekowski> julek: i co z tego
<jacekowski> julek: popatrz na noname i "dobra" zasilke
<Merigo> malutki zasilacz BOX
<jacekowski> julek: nie roznia si niczym
<julek> jacekowski: moze to byl za slaby zasilacz
<jacekowski> co najwyzej naklejka
<Merigo> chyba polska firma - BOX
<julek> jesli wymienil karte graficzna, ktora ciagnela wiecej
<jacekowski> na lepszych nie naciagaja mocy tak bardzo jak na tanszych
<julek> *na taka, ktora ciagnie wiecej
<jacekowski> julek: to by sie wylaczyl
<jacekowski> julek: jakby nie wyrabial
<Merigo> słyszałem że cpu ma własny stabilizator napięcia czy coś takiego - więc zasilacz przy overheat jest na końcu
<jacekowski> no ma
<Merigo> czy to prawda ?
<jacekowski> i nie na procesorze
<jacekowski> na plycie glownej jest regulator napiecia
<jacekowski> impulsowy z 12V z zasilacza na 1.iles dla procesora
<Merigo> CHCIAŁBYM ŻEBY TO BYŁ TYLKO ZABLOKOWANY WIATRAK
<dweller> Merigo: ujebałeś procesor, tyle w temacie ;f
<Merigo> bo kable są nieźle sklecokurwione wtej płycie
<Merigo> miniatx
<Merigo> komp działa
<jacekowski> jak radiator byl goracy tak ze parzyl to wskazuje na to ze nie bylo przeplywu powietrza wystarczajaco duzo
<Merigo> po 20min stress test radiator na cpu i chipsecie zimny
<julek> wiemy
<Merigo> teraz jestem na Bartonie 2500 :D
<julek> Merigo: pytales pana od informatyki w szkole?
<Merigo> wczoraj wymieniłem go . Wyjepałem tego na brązowym waflu (chodził tylko na 100FSB) a włożyłem na zielonym . I poszedł na 333/333 synchro do ddr
<julek> ddr1?
<dweller> Merigo: jesteś moim miszczem <3
<konradb> Hi, jak w motd wyłączyć lastlogin? W sshd_config wyłączyłem ale dalej wyświetla :C
<jacekowski> wywalic wtmp
<julek> dweller: moim tez;)
<dweller> chciałbym tak wybiórczo czytać
<Merigo> wyjęłem radiator z blaszką z 3 zatrzaskami (kondensatory latały przy procku) i zapodałem inny z innej mobo (z jednym zatrzaskiem ) ,wcześniej przedmuchałem go i wyjęłem z nigo kłaczki kurzu
<dweller> albo w ogóle nie czytać tylko walić potoki liter
<konradb> jacekowski: to się jednak może nieraz przydać :D
<julek> to nie byly klaczki kurzu
<Merigo> 333/333 to jest to co lubi amd i nominalna częst. dla Bartona
<julek> ale jakie ddr?
<dweller> julek: jedynki
<dweller> tylko takie obsługiwały ;f
<Merigo> dwa eliksiry jeden 400 drugi 333 . CAŁE SZCZĘŚCIE POSZŁY NA 333
<julek> hmm... to ja chyba mam swoja wersje;)
<dweller> a
<Merigo> kupiłem przez przypadek drugiego eliksira dwa dni temu i się przydał
<julek> dweller: a tam nie bylo max 266?
<julek> moze cos mi sie miesza
<dweller> nie wiem
<Merigo> Ale tu leży drugi lepszy komp na s939 PCI EXPRESS x16 Athlon 3500 i rano się przeegrzewał
<dweller> nigdy nie miałem nic od amd
<dweller> :D
<Merigo> mam jeszcze lepszy na zbyciu ale sprzedaje jako nowy więc nie używam
<dweller> :DD
<julek> masz fajne kąpy ;)
<Merigo> włącze go i zapodam mu Obliviona . Na Geforce 8600 GT chodzi płynnie na max detalach . Athlon3500 + Geforce.  Jednak pamięć jest mniej ważna tylko komunikacja CPU z GPU
<julek> heh
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-07
<julek> ciekawa koncepcja
<Merigo> w renderingu 3d
<az-> kto sie zna na GPG?
<jacekowski> az-: a czego ni umiesz?
<Merigo> na innej konfiguracjii LGA775 Prescott 3GHZ + X1300 + DDR2 dual - dwa patrioty nie było mowy o detalach
<julek> jacekowski: widzisz tu jakis problem i konkretne pytanie?
<Merigo> i pamięć tu niewiele pomogła
<jacekowski> Merigo: ale ty wiesz ze kontroler pamieci i w ogole P4 jest beznadziejne?
<jacekowski> w neburst OOE praktycznie nie dziala
<snakejoint> na LGA 775 ?
<jacekowski> dalej netburst
<snakejoint> no tak ale i tak 200 FSB czyli 800
<snakejoint> a to już jest coś
<snakejoint> 800 w intellowskiej nomenklaturze
<jacekowski> tylko cos musi byc w stanie te dane dostarczac jeszcze
<snakejoint> martwie się co mogło powodować OVERHEAT . I O CZYM ŚWIADCZY TO ŻE TERAZ SIĘ NIE GRZEJE
<snakejoint> geforce 8600 GT jest wyjęty - a włożony X1300
<snakejoint> dysk ten sam
<dweller> jacekowski: z nim nie ma co rozmawiać
<snakejoint> pamięć ta sama i i zasiłka . Tylko inna grafika
<dweller> chyba nawet tutaj miał bana
<snakejoint> wcześniej nie zwróciłem uwagi czy wiatrak jest zablokowany
<dweller> yep
<dweller> ma bana dalej
<julek> hehe
<dweller> ident zmienił
<snakejoint> dweller wal się na ryj
<dweller> :D
<julek> snakejoint: ile masz lat?
<snakejoint> cielaku
<julek> yeah
 * dweller obstawia 14
<m477> :)))
<dweller> 17 z kilkoma klasami kiblowania
<snakejoint> 14 to twoja matka się pomyliła
<bastetmilo> hej julek
<julek> bastetmilo: o/
<snakejoint> gdy się pomyliła
 * dweller ziewa
<julek> bastetmilo: dostalem dzisiaj kilka litrow wina mszalnego:)
<m477> ;D
<julek> snakejoint: masz 13
<panic_at_school> julek: a snikersa też?
<julek> panic_at_school: hehe
<bastetmilo> julek: hehe. Niestety ja już wytrzeźwiałam i czytam ksiażkę do JS :)
<snakejoint> julek a ty ile masz ?
<dweller> bastetmilo: prawie to samo
<julek> snakejoint: mlody jestem, ale pewnie 2x wiecej, niz ty;)
<bastetmilo> dweller: hahaha. bardzo śmieszne
<snakejoint> dobra. O CZYM ŚWIADCZY TO ŻE TERAZ CPU SIĘ NIE PRZEGRZEWA ?
<snakejoint> O CZYM ŚWIADCZY INCYDENTALNE PRZEGRZEWANIE
<julek> zjaral sie
<m477> ze jest komputer wylaczony
<snakejoint> lub może świadczyć
<julek> snakejoint: mama bedzie zla
<Voldenet> incydentalne przegrzewanie
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> rozbawiło mnie to sformułowanie
<dweller> prawie jak wierzchołek incydentalny :/
<snakejoint> czy z elektroniką może być tak że raz powoduje overheat a drugi raz nie ?
<julek> incydent to jest na dzielni, jak murzyna kropną
<dweller> tak
<dweller> snakejoint: krasnoludki dmuchają i się przegrzewa
<dweller> ale takie malutkie
<dweller> nanokransoludki
<Voldenet> dweller: a nie incydentny przypadkiem? :>
<snakejoint> czyli nadal nie mogę wykluczyć mikrouszkodzeń ,mobo ,grafiki ,zasiłki
<julek> najedz sie grzybow, to zobaczysz:)
<julek> nanoputians
<dweller> Voldenet: może
<julek> w swoich nanocars
<Voldenet> snakejoint: jak Ci się procesor grzeje, to go posmaruj pastą od nowa, odkurz radiator i ładnie to poskładaj
<Voldenet> jak nadal się grzeje, to znaczy, że się zepsuł proc
<snakejoint> voldenet teraz się nie grzeje nawet po 20min stress test prime
<snakejoint> zimny
<julek> wiemy
<julek> juz 4 razy mowiles;)
<phob0s> snakejoint a moze komputer masz na zyle wodnej
<snakejoint> rano grzał się bez obciążenia
<Voldenet> co to jest stress test prime?
<Voldenet> :D
<phob0s> masz kawałek ocynkowanej blaszki
<phob0s> ?
<julek> moze ta woda to ta homeopatyczna - lecznicza
<snakejoint> prime to program to testowania cpu
<julek> rozdzkarza zapytaj:P
<phob0s> bo mozesz jej uzyc jako rozdzki
<kszksz> jak usunac z systemu modul 8139cp, rmmod 8139cp i usuniecie pliku z dysku nic nie daje
<Voldenet> moja metoda testowania lepsza i prostsza
<Voldenet> przenośna między platformami
<Voldenet> while(true);
<Voldenet> polecam serdecznie
<DaZ> kszksz: usuń system32
<julek> mozesz walic ruszczkom, chyba, ze walisz z aksa
<kszksz> w ubuntu? :]
<snakejoint> czy grafika może sie uszkodzić w skutek overheat cpu i co może się uszkodzić od niego ?
<dweller> snakejoint: kable moga pękać
<julek> plyta gówna
<Voldenet> kszksz: rmmod wyładowuje moduł
<phob0s> snakejoint: jak go dasz do bomby to mozesz duzo rzeczy uszkodzic
<phob0s> np budynek
<phob0s> albo karetke
<julek> potrzebne sa specjalne kable za 20 tysiecy z podstawkami
<snakejoint> bo jak  włożę lepszą grafę to zaryzykuję
<Voldenet> a nie usuwa
<Voldenet> kszksz: blacklistuj moduł
<DaZ> Voldenet: moze on jeszcze usunął
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak to teraz działa na ubuntu, więc dalszych szczegółów nie podam
<kszksz> rmmod usuwa, modprobe dodaje
<phob0s> jak w ubuntu sie zmiena tapete/
<kszksz> zblacklistowalem, bez efektu
<panic_at_school> bo masz wbudowany widocznie
<julek> zblacklistuj hashem w configu
<m477> co tam
<phob0s> bo ubuntu to taki windows wsród linukxów:D
<kszksz> julek: czyli gdzie? ;>
<julek> emacsem
<julek> heh...
<m477> a windows to... ?
<kszksz> w ktorym configu :]
<julek> kszksz: modul? ja bym szukal w /etc/modprobe.d/
<phob0s> windows to takie cos
<m477> ano tak
<phob0s> :D
<snakejoint> zaznaczam że overheat wystąpił nagle ...niewiadomo z jakiego powodu
<m477> :D
<DaZ> dzieliłeś przez zero
<dweller> :D
<julek> snakejoint: odpierdol sie wreszcie, nikt nie chce tego czytac:P
<snakejoint> nie poprzedzaała go zmiana confu
<phob0s> ja mysle, ze to zyla wodna
<DaZ> :3
<julek> zrobiles gnoj na kanale:P
<Voldenet> snakejoint: prawdopodobnie masz zjebane mobo
<phob0s> jestem pewnien
<dweller> snakejoint: a to nie przez kable w wentylatorze?
<kszksz> w /etc/modprobe.d/ sa te blacklisty
<Voldenet> bierz oscyloskop, miernik, próbnik
<Voldenet> i sprawdzaj
<julek> snakejoint: moze jestes brzydki?:P
<snakejoint> to dlaczego teraz nie ma overheat nawet przy max stress test ?
<phob0s> przenies komputer o wektor [12;34] to pomoze
<julek> bo max stress test trwal tylko 20 minut
<Voldenet> snakejoint: daj spokój z tym 'max stress testem' ;D
<snakejoint> zmieniłem tylko grafę na x1300 bo będzie mniejsza strata ewentualnie
<DaZ> wektor w czterowymiarowej przestrzeni :c
<julek> phob0s: a jako poczatek ukladu wspolrzednych niech uzna okno;)
<Voldenet> a overhead nastąpił przy czym?
<snakejoint> teraz zapodałem max stress test
<phob0s> julek: myslisz, ze on wie co to uklad wspolrzednych?:D
<Voldenet> granie, konwertowanie filmu, odtwarzanie filmu, szyfrowane połączenie z internetem...?
<julek> phob0s: oni w szkole mieli tylko jednowymiarowy uklad - w podstawowce sie zaznacza punkty na osi;)
<kszksz> echo 'blacklist 8139cp' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<snakejoint> miliony operacjii na liczbach to jest stress test
<Voldenet> snakejoint: procesor nie jest taki prosty jak myślisz
<snakejoint> operandach i takich innych
<julek> snakejoint: jakich innych?
<DaZ> i innych trudnych słowach
<dweller> qermit: skończ to :<
<Voldenet> stress test tylko na alu operuje
<julek> DaZ: ++
<Voldenet> nie pierdol
<panic_at_school> snakejoint - o czym Ty w ogóle rozmawiasz?
<Voldenet> szczególnie taki liczący pierwsze
<snakejoint> o PRIME
<snakejoint> test LUCASA-LEHMERA
<Voldenet> primeproblemprimeproblemprimeproblem
<Voldenet> CAPSEM
<Voldenet> primeproblem
<julek> snakejoint: na czym on polega?
<Voldenet> ~.~
<snakejoint> już szukam w google :D
<julek> hehe
<phob0s> lol
<panic_at_school> jakproście przetestować przy pakowaniu multimediów przez tar.bz2
<panic_at_school> a nie walić farmazony
<panic_at_school> których sam autor nie rozumie
<panic_at_school> tak wyjęte z wszelakiego kontekstu
<snakejoint> speedfan pokazuje temp CORE 42 stopnie po 5 minutach stressu
<julek> a po 20 zimny
<DaZ> o nie
<Voldenet> dobry procesor
<dweller> julek: po 20 minutach jest już 0 stopni ;)
<Voldenet> po 20 minutach grzania na full jest zimny
<julek> podgrzej do 60-kilku
<Voldenet> jaki to?
<DaZ> to odpowiedź na wielkie pytanie!
<snakejoint> Obliviona na razie nie odpalę bo odpięłem drugi dysk na którym jest plik iso
<snakejoint> teraz jestm na drugim kompie
<DaZ> snakejoint: mhm, i jak sie z tym czujesz?
<julek> bedzie go mozna przerobic na grzalke w destylatorze
<Voldenet> a, w obliviona grałeś, tak?
<DaZ> przełóż to na emocje, opowiedz nam o tym
<julek> snakejoint: masz pirackiego obliviona?
<snakejoint> a tamten leży przy ścianie z odpalonym stress test
<snakejoint> mam polskojęzycznego
<snakejoint> a to polskie już piracili ?
<julek> nie wiem, nie gram w metiny
<Voldenet> :D
<snakejoint> to nie jest żaden metin
 * DaZ grał w metiny
<snakejoint> człowieku
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> fajni ludzie.
<snakejoint> grafika jest odwzorowaniem klasycznej architektóry
<snakejoint> ury
<Voldenet> ehe
<DaZ> jakiej architektury.
<Voldenet> klasycznej
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> nie umiesz czytać?
<Voldenet> :D
<snakejoint> możesz sobie chodzić po świątyni greckiej . Tym się różni Oblivion od Metina
<julek> snakejoint: ale tam sie ekspi, ta?
<DaZ> no włąśnie nie>:
<julek> snakejoint: tibia w 3d, ta?
<DaZ> i idom rzułtki
<julek> czyli metin
<DaZ> i sie bije te rzułtki
<dweller> snakejoint: klasycyzm to nie grecja
<Voldenet> LOL
<julek> ja tez sie interesuje starozytan grecja
<Voldenet> dweller: Grecja piszemy z wielkiej, kto Cię uczył?!
<snakejoint> tak ale to jest gra która na początku może zabrać nawet kilka tygodni z przerwami na posiłki
<snakejoint> na jedzenie i sranie
<Voldenet> a bez przerw?
<DaZ> mhm
<snakejoint> heh
<snakejoint> e
<dweller> Voldenet: grecji nie stać na wielkie litery
<julek> snakejoint: uciekales ze szkoly zeby ekspic?
<DaZ> i sprzedawał itany na allegro
<julek> co to jest itan?:(
<snakejoint> taki młody nie jestem żeby do szkoły chodzić
<Voldenet> dweller: faktycznie
<DaZ> no itansy >:
<DaZ> czasami ci dropiom z mobkuw
<DaZ> albo jak piszesz na czacie free itans plx
<julek> co prosze?
<Voldenet> stress prime testa marsenne'a robić
<Voldenet> a nie tutaj głupoty gadać
<dweller> http://zycieismierc.com/?p=699
<julek> ale dlugiego, bo po 20 minutach zimny
<dweller> tak mi sie przypomniało
<snakejoint> pamiętam że na jednym kompie stress test primem wykazał jakieś błędy .Niepamiętam jaka to była jednostak
<snakejoint> jednostka
<Voldenet> może mikrogłupota
<Voldenet> to dobra jednostka
<Voldenet> nie tak dobra jak nanogłupota, ale dobra
<julek> dweller: dobre:P
<snakejoint> ale chyba Sempron 2600+ s754 na ASROCKU . Pamiątki były podkręcone razem z FSB dlatego wyszły błędy
 * dweller now playing: <LIGHTS - Flux and Flow>
<snakejoint> nie wytrzymały bo były za słabe - JETRAMY 400
<julek> dweller: mi sie przypomnialy jakies filmy o tibijczsykach, co nie spia po nocach i do szkoly nie chodza, ale nie chce mi sie szukac:P
<julek> Voldenet: nanoglupota nanokida;)
<julek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanoputian
<snakejoint> julek jak mówisz do mnie do chj ci w oko
<julek> snakejoint: ekspisz na globalu?
<Voldenet> co to są JETRAMY
<snakejoint> TRANSCENDY
<phob0s> ALAHAMORY
<julek> ekspienie jetramow i transcendow to tez jakas nowa zabawa mlodziezy?
<Voldenet> co
<snakejoint> nominalnie czterysetki nie wytrzymywały pewnego przetaktowania
<Voldenet> WINGARDIUM TRANSCENDA
<Voldenet> AVADA JETRAM
<Voldenet> mądrze prawisz
<snakejoint> natomiast GOODRAMY kręciły się stabilnie na 236/236 FSB CPU/DDR
<snakejoint> bez zmiany napięcia . To jest różnica w firmie
<julek> snakejoint: gowno nas to obchodzi:P
<julek> idz se
<Voldenet> no, taki sprzęt, co się kręci bez zmiany napięcia, to skarb
<snakejoint> a Transcendy tego nie wytrzymywały rozumiesZ ?
<BlessJah> on zmienił nick czy drugi przylazł?
<julek> Voldenet: rozumiesz?
<Voldenet> julek: prawie
<Voldenet> powiedz mi jeszcze co to są te 236/236
<julek> BlessJah: szkoda, ze tym drugim nickiem wyszedl - moglby gadac sam ze soba
<Voldenet> i co to jest to FSB
<Voldenet> bo mi się z FBI kojarzy
<BlessJah> Voldenet: flying spaghetti... nie? to nie ten?
<julek> Voldenet: po skroceniu wychodzi 1/1
<snakejoint> voldenet a co ty krwa jesteś z Rosjii ? Amd lubi synchro
<Voldenet> synchro
<Voldenet> CO
<julek> amd lubi synchro?
<Voldenet> stary
<Voldenet> ja tu kernele kompiluje
<Voldenet> nierozumie
<snakejoint> DDR 400 setki poszły na 2x236
<Voldenet> te twoje efesbe
<julek> chyba wszystko lubi synchro... ale ja tam nie wnikam;)
<Voldenet> ale inotify to naprawdę fajny mechanizm
<Voldenet> polecam
<Voldenet> też mądre pojęcia znam
<Voldenet> zaraz wyjmę, czekaj
<Voldenet> o
<snakejoint> intell nie lubi
<Voldenet> mam
<Voldenet> potok
<Voldenet> HA!
<julek> albo: komęda w kąpie
<Voldenet> a AMD lubi websockety?
<julek> snakejoint: co ty pierdolisz?:P
<m477> I can feel universe touching  myself on his mind :O
<m477> co to ten intell
<phob0s> Przychodzi snakejoint do lekarza, a komputer lekarza bez overclockingu.
<Voldenet> bo myślałem, że kompilacyjnie handshake w amd nie pozwala fsb na zmianę napięcia nominalnego pamięci, co w gruncie rzeczy może prowadzić do nieustalonych stanów na rejestrach flagowych i skutkiem tego przegrzewać procesor
<phob0s> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<julek> m477: to tak jak nikke albo addidas - chinczyk wszystko zrobi
<panic_at_school> te może jak zmienie nicka to go wystraszę?
<snakejoint> a teraz mam synchro na EPOXIE kt440a 166/166
<snakejoint> na Bartonie 2500+ na zielonym waflu
<snakejoint> i jest luzik
<Voldenet> to git
<julek> snakejoint: pr0
<Voldenet> dumien jestem
<snakejoint> ten Barton miał skrzywione nóżki ale jakoś go włożyłem w ten socket a
<julek> snakejoint: widziales kiedys gola babe?:)
<snakejoint> lepiej go już nie wyjmować do śmierci płyty
 * pedobear is watching snakejoint
<snakejoint> drugiego Bartka na brązowym waflu co nie chciał chodzić na 166 tylko na 100 zarzuciłem na mobo z KT133
<snakejoint> i wyjepałem z niej Durona 600
<BlessJah> nie karmcie, to sobie pójdzie
<Voldenet> BlessJah: ale całkiem zabawny jest
<BlessJah> dałem mu chwilę temu ignore
<Voldenet> będę go karmił dopóki mi się nie znudzi :)
<bastetmilo> a co mu jest?
<BlessJah> to go karm, tez dostaniesz ignore
<snakejoint> chj ci w oko voldenet
<BlessJah> daj mi znac jak skonczysz
<pedobear> będę go obserwował dopóki sobie nie pójdzie
<Voldenet> o, przeklął mi
<snakejoint> chj ci w oko rastamanie
<julek> Voldenet: ja tez bede karmil;)
<Voldenet> dobra, nudny jest, zaczął bluzgać
<julek> snakejoint: masz h4x0rski nick
<snakejoint> stress test od 1.19 SPEED FAN pokazuje temp CORE 42 stopnie
<julek> hehe
<julek> z nim faktycznie jest kontakt jak polaczenie z elkiem
<kill_that_troll> kurrrrrrrr
<kill_that_troll> zmieniłem nika na wszystkich czatach
<phob0s> snakejoint: zrobiles optymalizacje pod dzialania nieliniowo wyznaczalne lewobrzezne?
<snakejoint> boje się włożyć w tą mobo geforca 8600 ale czy mógł destabilizować mobo ?
<kill_that_troll> ja pier
<snakejoint> klasyczny test prime w którym dużo ramu jest testowane
<phob0s> bo to moze byc wina obwodow czasowo-wielomianowych
<snakejoint> wszystkie do tej pory przeszły pomyślnie
<phob0s> jezeli wiesz co to
<snakejoint> ciekawi mnie tylko co mogło powodować overheat
<Voldenet> phob0s: nie sądzisz chyba, że to wina obwodów czasowo wielomianowych, gdyż jak wszyscy wiemy, w takich przypadkach rozłączność taktowania dwudzielnego jest zaburzona
<phob0s> moze to byc nadinterpretacja zmiennych nieglobalnych systemowych
<Voldenet> co prowadzi do natychmiastowej zwiechy
<snakejoint> zanim włożę tam geforca chciałbym teoretycznie wykluczyć możliwość jego wpływu na overheat w stanie spoczynku
<phob0s> jaki masz system?
<Voldenet> a chłodzisz ciepłym azotem?
<snakejoint> akwarium krwa
<snakejoint> z olejem
<Ozil> dajcie hłopakowi spokuj
<phob0s> snakejoint: jaki masz system?
<Ozil> windows7
<panic_at_school> wirtualizował ktoś maca?
<snakejoint> WINDT XP
<m477> co to cieply azot? :D
<panic_at_school> na virtualboxie?
<snakejoint> na dysku sata
<snakejoint> komputer leży przy ścianie i ma zapodany max strees test prime
<snakejoint> od 1.19
<phob0s> aaa to wszystko wyjasnia
<phob0s> tam jest znany problem w rejestrze
<phob0s> wykluczający chlodzenie bierne w okreslonej sskali temperatur
<phob0s> to sie czasem zdaza
<phob0s> i nie ma sie czym martwic
<Voldenet> snakejoint: jeszcze raz powiesz 'max stress test prime' to dostaniesz bana na internet
<Voldenet> ps. to prawda
<snakejoint> co ci się nie podoba w tym określeniu ?
<m477> max stress test prime
<snakejoint> max strees test ? :D
<dj_oko[agh]> przez to durne swieto musialem dzis wyzerac resztki
<phob0s> snakejoint: by rozwiazac swoj problem musisz podpiac procesor pod gniazdko sluchawkowe i wlączyc Beate Kozidrak na full
<dj_oko[agh]> ale na glodnego sie lepiej perluje
<snakejoint> ta wersja primu jest z 2011 i zawiera zestaw testów dla K8
<phob0s> wersja 2012 jest o niebo lepsza
<julek> fajne
<phob0s> zawiera zestaw testow nawet na papa mobile
<snakejoint> próbuje znaleźć możliwą inną przyczynę niż zablokowanie wiatraka przez kable
<panic_at_school> :|
<snakejoint> ale na razie nikt nie zapodał żadnej sensownej
<panic_at_school> czy ja mam tu ignora?
<julek> snakejoint: zostaniesz zapamietany jako jeden z najwiekszych idiotow na tym kanale:P
<snakejoint> chj ci w oko
<dj_oko[agh]> ej!
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> julek: ja mysle ze do dj_oko[agh] mu jeszcze daleko
<julek> dj_oko[agh]: robi z nas sodomitow
<BlessJah> dj_oko[agh]: ej, studiujesz na agh?
<Voldenet> ale żeby tak do oczu...?!
<Voldenet> To obrzydliwe.
<dj_oko[agh]> BlessJah: robie co moge :D
<julek> Voldenet: markiz de sade opisywal podobna historie - o pewnej kurtyzanie z jednym okiem, w miejscu drugiego miala pusty oczodol... hmm, to niesmaczne
<Voldenet> co
<phob0s> dj_oko[agh]: masz konto na AGHowym shellu?
<snakejoint> zamiast kierować się zbiorowym rozumem tego kanału ,chyba lepiej zobacze czy po tygodniu działania na tym radku x1300 nie będzie się nic działo na tej jednostce
<dj_oko[agh]> phob0s: czary
<julek> snakejoint: spadaj juz;)
<julek> nie chcemy cie tu:P
<julek> ale dziekujemy za rozrywke
<snakejoint> bo krwa nic sensownego ,żadnej  hipotezy co może być przyczyną jednorazowego przegrzewania się oprócz zaplątania kabli nie słyszę
 * phob0s chce wiedziec czy domyslanie sami sobie wybieracie tam haslo, czy randomowe jest
<snakejoint> do czego sam zresztą doszedłem
<dj_oko[agh]> snakejoint: wybacz, twoj przelew z platna subskrypcja do nas jeszcze nie dotarl
<snakejoint> bo właśnie jesteście bydłem ,tylko o tym nie wiecie
<dweller> lol
<julek> snakejoint: wracaj do gimbazy:)
<dj_oko[agh]> bez tego nie jestesmy pomocni
<snakejoint> większość nie ma racjii i tak jest zawse
<dj_oko[agh]> ani grzeczni
<dweller> racyji
<snakejoint> dziećmi krwa jesteście
<bastetmilo> buahaha
<snakejoint> ekche
<dj_oko[agh]> phob0s: drukuja ci haslo, potem mozesz sobie passwdnac
<julek> hehe
<dweller> snakejoint: to idź sobie
<dweller> zadbaj o naszą psychikę
<snakejoint> a co na XCHACIE nie można sobie siedzieć
<phob0s> licho:D
<julek> snakejoint: nie
<snakejoint> w dodatku pod XP
<snakejoint> to jest wypad
<dweller> snakejoint: xchat nie jest idiotoodporny
<snakejoint> wypas
<bastetmilo> gdzie jest op?
<snakejoint> a w czym się przejawia twój rozum ?
<dj_oko[agh]> widac, ze znowu ten kanal jest traktowany jak platny helpdesk, ktoremu mozna defekowac na twarz
<julek> bastetmilo: gdyby tu byli, to kanal wygladalby inaczej:)
<julek> teraz to trollownia
<julek> snakejoint: pojdziesz?
<dj_oko[agh]> myslalem, ze poziom trollingu spadl juz na tyle, ze uruchomienie IRC jest za trudne
<snakejoint> w zbiorowym spuszczaniu się - nie trzymaj się ciągle fujarki kolegi
<bastetmilo> julek: własnie... OJ, w poniedziałek obowiazkowo wpadnie tu op i zrobi porządek, już ja się o to postaram
<snakejoint> sapere aude :D
<julek> bastetmilo: kogo naslesz?
<bastetmilo> julek: Kifke
<julek> hmm
<bastetmilo> o ile mi wiadomo nadal ma uprawnienia
<snakejoint> o czym świadzczy to że po 40 minutach stress test nie ma overheat ?
<snakejoint> co można wykluczyć
<snakejoint> z przyczyn jego wcześniejszego powstania
 * phob0s mysli czy snakejoint nie jest zapetlonym botem
<panic_at_school> phob0s wlasnie przypomniales mi czerwoną królową
<bastetmilo> to jest proszę państwa klasyczny okaz dziecka neostrady
<phob0s> !snakejoint quit && shutdown -h now
<snakejoint> czy z elektroniką nie jest tak że działa jak w zegarku ?
<phob0s> tak
<Voldenet> nie
<panic_at_school> może
<phob0s> chyba
<Voldenet> nie
<phob0s> tak
<panic_at_school> prawdopodobnie nie
<dj_oko[agh]> phob0s: czasem wpada tu (i "do nas" na #fedora-pl) 'krystyna'
<Voldenet> wiem jak działa zegarek
<dj_oko[agh]> od 2006 nie jestesmy pewni, czy to bot, czy nie
<Voldenet> wiem jak działa procesor
<phob0s> haha:D
<Voldenet> nie działają tak samo
<phob0s> dj_oko[agh]: studiujesz na WFISie czy samogloskach?
<snakejoint> a może to cool and qiet wyłączyło wiatrak :D
<Voldenet> nie
<dj_oko[agh]> phob0s: lubie to pytanie, ono bardzo dobitnie przypomina mi o opinii nt. mojego wydzialu www.metal.agh.edu.pl
<Voldenet> wiatrak sie włącza i tak przy pewnym progu
<Voldenet> a jak proc się grzeje to płyta główna odcina zasilanie
<phob0s> hahaa:D
<phob0s> ja taki obeznany nie jestem
<phob0s> wiem tyle co mi dziewczyna powie
<snakejoint> czy mogło nagle na komputereze pojawić się jakieś zwarcie ,przeciążenie czy coś takiego  a potem wszystko wróciło do normy ? Taka sytuacja jest możliwa ?
<phob0s> bo jest na infie na WFIISie
<phob0s> :D
<snakejoint> niewiem jak to określić ,bo nie znam się na elektronice
<snakejoint> i chj wie co się dzieje z tym mobo i resztą
<m477> phob0s: WFiIS jak juz
<snakejoint> chj  że studiuje jak krwa poziom już dawno spadł
<Voldenet> 'nie znam się na elektronice' && 'podkręcam'
<Voldenet> >.<
<Voldenet> zbrickuj sobie mobo pl0x
<panic_at_school> chlopaki mam powazne pytanie
<panic_at_school> jest ktos zaresjestrowany w kr gup?
<snakejoint> taki magister może wogóle nie mieć pojęcia kim był Kant
<snakejoint> albo licencjat po 3 latach
<Voldenet> a kto to?
<Voldenet> kto to jest kant?
<Voldenet> albo był
<bastetmilo> no proszę, a ja wiem kto to Kant
<m477> :D
<snakejoint> śmiech na sali
<dj_oko[agh]> znany moldawski pilkar
<Voldenet> Wow, on wie kto to jest Kant
 * Voldenet kiwa głową z politowaniem
<dj_oko[agh]> na pewno jest magistrem.
<Voldenet> I can't into Kant
<phob0s> lol, studia filozoficzne to nie ten kanał
<julek> :)
<m477> 'cieply azot' jest lepszy
<dj_oko[agh]> what?
<snakejoint> znam studentów na 3 roku którzy po polsku dobrze nie umią mówić
<snakejoint> w tym jedną polonistkę
<bastetmilo> snakejoint: właśnie widzimy
<julek> snakejoint: ty tez nie umiesz;)
<dj_oko[agh]> snakejoint: to chyba zarazliwe :D
<snakejoint> ty się tylko przyczepiasz do literówek
<dj_oko[agh]> i ortografii
<snakejoint> jak zwykły troll
<dj_oko[agh]> oraz kultury wypowiedzi
<phob0s> trolle nie znaja ortografii ....
<dj_oko[agh]> i innych nieistotnych detali
<snakejoint> okey ...
<phob0s> wiec jest NIEZWYKLYM trollem
<phob0s> ok?
<snakejoint> jaka kultura ?
<bastetmilo> właśnie...
<snakejoint> Mykeńska ?
<karni> oh hej bastetmilo o/
<karni> hej wszystkim
<bastetmilo> o hej karni
<bastetmilo> dawno Cię tu nie było chyba
<Voldenet> phob0s: trolle znają ortografię
<karni> czy to jest też off-topic channel czy strictily ubuntu support?
<karni> oj dawno
<dj_oko[agh]> karni: off-topic
<bastetmilo> karni: na razie mamy tu trolla
<Voldenet> sztókom jes trolling
<karni> Szukałem miejsca gdzie mogę wejść i powiedzieć
<bastetmilo> i żadnego opa :(
<karni> Co za tydzień..
<Voldenet> ten facet to nawet nie jest dobry troll
<Voldenet> 3/10
<bastetmilo> taa. na #jakilinux mieliśmy lepszego
<snakejoint> KULTURA BURŻUAZYJNA z tym walczy twoja klasa - nowa inteligencja
<phob0s> o wilku mowa
<phob0s> :D
<dj_oko[agh]> ostatnio bylem na jakilinux chyba z 3 lata temu i boje sie wracac
<julek> :)
<snakejoint> magister na poziomie przedwojennego gimnazjalisty
<julek> wtedy nie bylo tego kanalu
<dj_oko[agh]> julek: jestem pewny?
<dj_oko[agh]> *jestes
<dj_oko[agh]> uch
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: na chwilę się odwróciłem a ty mi już dupę obrabiasz?
<julek> tak mi sie wydaje
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: napisałam "mieliśmy"!
<panic_at_school> dobra spadam
<bastetmilo> dziś przecież dostał bana
<panic_at_school> widze, ze jestem tu totalnie ignornowany :|
<snakejoint> Rastaman bo jesteś sprite
<BlessJah> no, bo sobie poszedłem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: mariom Cię wykopał?
<panic_at_school> jak widzicie co pisze to - Dobranoc
<BlessJah> nie, wróciłem do kodzenia
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: "naszego" trolla dziś wykopał mariom
<BlessJah> wracam do kodzenia
<bastetmilo> widzę
<dj_oko[agh]> grrr
<dj_oko[agh]> wifi mi sie psuje
<dj_oko[agh]> karta intelowska
<karni> Co słychać polonio?
 * snakejoint chyba zrobi sobie kolecje
<dj_oko[agh]> niby podpieta, niby widac w lspci, ale glucho
<karni> Połowe tygodnia spędziłem w XML'u.. nie dobrze mi.
 * dj_oko[agh] ostatnio codziennie pisze w VB.NET
<karni> Nie lepiej xd
<dj_oko[agh]> jest osobliwie, ale nie narzekam :D
<karni> Osobliwie, ładnie ujęte ;)
<karni> Ależ miałem zapiernicz w pracy.. a czeka mnie referat na niedzielę na uczelnie. Co za głupota..
<karni> Pisać o dupie maryny, żeby dostać zaliczenie.
<dj_oko[agh]> karni: z jakiegos przemiotu?
<dj_oko[agh]> "przemiot"
<karni> Gość próbuje uczyć mnie obiektowości w Javie (jestem na Internetowych) - takie rzeczy robiłem w pierwszej liceum, w dwóch innych językach :P
<karni> dj_oko[agh]: to się nazywa.. hmm
<karni> MAS. modelowanie i analiza systemów. bla bla bla, mądrze ujęte.
<karni> Nie polecam nikomu PJWSTK.
<snakejoint> godzina stress testu bez overheat
<dj_oko[agh]> dlaczego wszyscy sie tak jaraja Java?
<dj_oko[agh]> nie rozumiem tego
<bastetmilo> dj_oko[agh]: bo dobrze płacą
<dj_oko[agh]> w nastepnym semestrze bede mial 3 przedmioty, gdzie beda pisac w javie, jestem juz chory, nienawidze tego
<snakejoint> włoże tego geforca i wtedy zobacze
<dj_oko[agh]> jakos wole C#
<dj_oko[agh]> ale ja jestem dziwny
<karni> dj_oko[agh]: Nie jesteś, sporo ludzi woli C#
<snakejoint> radiatory zimne...
<karni> Java jest zdeka łopatologiczna, i każdy kto w niej pisze po prostu musi to zdzierżyć.
<karni> To co w Pythonie zajmie 2 linie, w Javie zajmie 9
<Voldenet> to co w pythonie zajmie 2 linie w perlu zajmie 0
<karni> heheh
<karni> nie przeczę
 * m477 /facepalm
<dj_oko[agh]> perl jest uroczy, owszem
<karni> dobry tekst
<kszksz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hasta-pronto/373225236/
<karni> kszksz: hahah
<karni> Ktoś może używał aplikacji Ubuntu One na Androida?
<snakejoint> zapodałem geforca ...teraz zobacz
<snakejoint> e
<m477> ;o
<karni> snakejoint: Ale o co chodzi z tym sprzętem?
<dj_oko[agh]> karni: popelniles duzy blad zadajac to pytanie
<phob0s> zdecydowanie
<phob0s> karni zaraz sie dowiesz o max stress prime test
<phob0s> pisane caps lockiem
<phob0s> :D
<karni> Wiem co to stress prime test :)
 * karni rozgląda się
<phob0s> ale snakejoint zaklada, ze nie wiesz
<dj_oko[agh]> nie szkodzi
<snakejoint> włożyłem geforca ...i na razie mam gpu i CORE 45 stopni w spoczynku
<karni> Wpadłem się tu odmóżdżyć, mam nadzieję, że nie zepsułem wam imprezy ;)
<phob0s> nie:D
<karni> snakejoint: Kierujesz te wyniki testów do kogoś szczególnego, czy ot tak w eter?
<snakejoint> rano na tym samym konfie tylko z geforcem miałem ofer heat w spoczynku
<snakejoint> kilka razy zanim zajarzyłem
<snakejoint> jak się spali to powiem
<m477> konecznie
<phob0s> karni: on pomylil ten kanal z /dev/null
<dj_oko[agh]> :D
<karni> phob0s: xDDD
<snakejoint> teraz się troche peniam zapuścić prima
<m477> :D
<snakejoint> na razie zobacze w stanie spoczynku
<snakejoint> i obczaje :D
<snakejoint> co mówi speed fan
<karni> snakejoint: Pomyliłeś kanały. Jeśli to jest związane z Ubuntu, powinieneś pisać na #ubuntu-testing
<m477> ze powinienes isc spac
<dj_oko[agh]> to nie jest zwiazane z ubunty
<dj_oko[agh]> *u
<Voldenet> to jest związane z max stress test prime
<Voldenet> jestem dość pewny, że to ta nazwa
<Voldenet> z 10 razy czytałem
<Voldenet> :f
<karni> snakejoint: freenode -> #hardware channel
<snakejoint> jak wcześniej pisałem na stress test z X1300 speed fan pokazał mi 42 stopnie po 1h. Teraz z geforcem 8600 w spoczynku mam całyczas 45 stopni
<karni> snakejoint: Pomyliłeś kanały. #hardware
<dj_oko[agh]> karni: to nie dziala
<dweller> on nawet tego nie robi świadomie
<dj_oko[agh]> on musi mowic
<dj_oko[agh]> duzo
<dj_oko[agh]> bez ustanku
<dweller> bo gdyby tak, to by się już znudził ;f
<karni> Ale widzę, że reszta i tak ma ubaw, więc może odpuszczę :)
<dweller> karni: jesteśmy bezczynni
<dweller> a nie ubaw ;f
<karni> dweller: tzn? bezradni chyba.
<dweller> radni jesteśmy
<dweller> ale nikomu się nie chce
<karni> :)
<dj_oko[agh]> ide jesc
<dj_oko[agh]> dobrej nocy zycze
<dweller> a ja zapalić
<snakejoint> karni a ty skąd jesteś ?
<snakejoint> z Ubucentrum ? :D
<karni> snakejoint: Z Polski.
<karni> Nie znam takiej miejscowości.
<karni> dj_oko[agh]: dobrej nocy
<snakejoint> dobrej
<snakejoint> jeden myk jaki zauważyłem to ten że na dużo szybszeł płycie na s939 przycina gdy wchodzę w zakładkę przetaktowanie i czujnik w evereście
<karni> łał
<snakejoint> czasami niskąd nizowąd kilka razy zacięły się okna na XP na świerzym system ,w taki specyficzny sposób.
<snakejoint> Athlon 3500 + 1gb 400mhz ddr
<snakejoint> a tutaj jestem na Bartonie 2500+ 333 512ddr i nie miałem takich rzeczy
<dweller> mother of god
<dweller> ide spać o/
<Biszkopcik> test
<Biszkopcik> o
<snakejoint> stress test zapuszczony
<Biszkopcik> jakis syf mi wyskakiwal
<Biszkopcik> #ubuntu-pl Targets changing too fast, message dropped
<m477> PIJEMY
<karni> m477: Co pijesz?
<m477> co podejdzie
<karni> heheh
<Biszkopcik> o
<Biszkopcik> znowu pija
<Biszkopcik> czekajcie
<m477> :]
<karni> Gdyby tylko nie fakt, że mój wspólokator wlaśnie lezie spać, a to jego 4 piwa w lodówce :P
<snakejoint> dzięki Bogu to chyba były kable
<karni> Kurde, nie lubię Świąt kiedy wszystko jest pozamykane.
<m477> i?
<Biszkopcik> znowu sa swieta?
<m477> ano
<Biszkopcik> nie za duzo ich?
<karni> Było .. wczoraj. I tak pracowałem.
<Biszkopcik> karni: gdzie robisz?
<karni> Użyję kiedy indziej.. za dużo pracy było na głowie.
<m477> w pracy
<karni> ↑ :D
<Biszkopcik> karni: a gdzie pracujesz?
<m477> :<
<karni> Biszkopcik: w firmie, która zajmuje się jedną z dystrybucji linucha
<Biszkopcik> o
<Biszkopcik> debian!
<karni> blisko!
<Biszkopcik> no nie
<m477> jodła
<Biszkopcik> ubuntu -.-
<karni> xD
<karni> m477: zgadłeś!
<m477> wię
<karni> snakejoint: Myśle, żę powinieneś i tak odpaliś jeszcze jednego prime test'a
<Biszkopcik> btw.
<Biszkopcik> te ubu 11.10 to masakra
<Biszkopcik> z tym gnomem 3
<karni> Unity chyba
<snakejoint> jest odpalony razem z jakimś filmem na youtube
<m477> ale czy stress?
<karni> gnome 3 wygląda kompletnie inaczej. nie wiem co gorsze xD
<karni> m477: słuszne pytanie
<snakejoint> 47 stopni i nie ma overheat od +20 min
<karni> Biszkopcik: Przyznam Ci się, że mam bardzo mieszane uczucia do Unity. Uważałem wcześniej, zę jest beznadziejne, bo tak bardzo byłem przyzwyczajony do Gnome2.
<Biszkopcik> karni: ja tam wiem ze jest beznadziejne, nie mam co do tego watpliwosci
<snakejoint> dlaczego rano miałem go w stanie bezczynnym
<karni> Biszkopcik: Nadal myślę, że wolałbym gnome2, ale fakt jest taki, ze to jest już martwy kod. Gnome 3 i Unity mają potencjał, jeśli tylko wyplewią tonę bug'ów.
<Biszkopcik> uzywalem i mi sie calkowicie nie podoba
<karni> Biszkopcik: jak długo używałeś?
<karni> Biszkopcik: FYI, pracuję nad aplikacjami mobilnymi dla Ubuntu One, nie nad samym ubuntu.
<karni> Ale podobała mi się reakcja "debian!" "ubuntu -.-"
<Biszkopcik> karni: nie długo, ale nie podobało mi sie na tyle ze odinstalowalem calkiem ubu
<Biszkopcik> i zainstalowalem golego debiana
<snakejoint> myślę że jeśli się mało nie poparzyłem to rano musiało być ok 90 stopni
<snakejoint> do 100
<Biszkopcik> snakejoint: a co patrzysz?
<karni> snakejoint: bułka z masłem dla krzemu
<Biszkopcik> cpu, gpu?
<snakejoint> patrzę
<karni> z tego co pamiętam gpu do 110 czy 120C stabilne?
<Biszkopcik> snakejoint: to fajnie, a co?
<snakejoint> ale bardziej wierzę czujnikom które autoamatycznie odcinają zasilanie na płycie
<Biszkopcik> masz takie bajery? :D
<karni> snakejoint: Ja też bym im bardziej ufał niż swojej dłoni.
<karni> Biszkopcik: xD
<Biszkopcik> u mnie to sie pali i dalej wlaczony
<Biszkopcik> uroki k7
<snakejoint> k8
<Biszkopcik> zreszta, nie w temacie jestem
<karni> Biszkopcik: łał, takie czujniki to już nic nowego z tego co wiem
<Biszkopcik> nowego..
<Biszkopcik> powiedz mi
<Biszkopcik> ile taki poczciwy sempron moze wytrzymac
<Biszkopcik> bo dojechalem do 70 i dzialal
<Biszkopcik> dalej sie balem
<karni> nie wiem, pisałem o karcie grafiki :)
<karni> też bym dalej się bał.. możę do 80
<snakejoint> ale na jakim sockecie ten sempron ?
<karni> branoc. z bogiem procesory, i inne liczby pierwsze
<julek> snakejoint: bedziesz tu czesciej bywal?
<m477> ja będę
<m477> fuck, spac mi sie chce ...
<m477> a wstalem o 17 ...
<Biszkopcik> m477: identycznie jak ja
<Biszkopcik> snakejoint: nie mam pojecia
<Voldenet> ale macie problemy
<Biszkopcik> bede przenosil swoj domowy serwerek to wtedy obadam
<az-> ej
<az-> kto mi uwiarygodni klucz GPG?:>
<Voldenet> a ile płacisz?
<az-> ;]
<az-> mozesz sie nauczyc ;>
<az-> czegos nowego ;]
<Biszkopcik> test
<m477> 6:06
<m477> <:)))
<m477> pifko ranem smakuje jak nigdy
<Thorbjorn> joł
<oedo> Sięmka
<Thorbjorn> koleny troll?
<Thorbjorn> kolejny*
<oedo> Podchodzisz do siebie zbyt krytycznie thorbjorn
<Thorbjorn> Czyli troll ;)
<abbus> ;]
<Thorbjorn> abbus: o/
<abbus> hej :)
<Thorbjorn> abbus: programujesz w pythonie może?
<abbus> nie ;)
<Thorbjorn> ale DaZ pewno programuje
<abbus> ja z programowaniem nei mam raczej nic wspolnego ;0
<Thorbjorn> abbus: to tak jak ja, ale zabawa fajna
<abbus> wiem wiem,
<abbus> ale nie lubie sobie zaprzatac glowy zbednymi rzeczami
<abbus> jakbedziemi to potrzebne tosie pobawie
<abbus> bo wmoim przypadku zaduzo czasu trace na cos co mnei pochlania
<Thorbjorn> na onanizację?
<abbus> a pozniej trzeba pieprzyc sie z tym rzeby cos innego uregi\ulowac co zostalo zaniedbaner
<abbus> zaniedbane*
<abbus> ni
<abbus> na takierzeczy trzeba miec czas zawsze
<abbus> aczkowliek ostatnio i z tym u mnie jest gorzej
<abbus> ;]
<Thorbjorn> czekaj, czekaj...
<Thorbjorn> chwalisz mi się, że nie masz czasu wychłostać plebana?
<abbus> nie chwale
<abbus> tylko wspomnialem
<Thorbjorn> Bogowie!
<abbus> rzuciles glupi tekst to ci odpowiedzialem glupio:P
<abbus> dobra powisze sobie dalej :)
<Thorbjorn> nie glupio
<Thorbjorn> obrzydliwie
<abbus> widzisz
<abbus> duzo rzeczy jest obrzydliwych
<abbus> i powiedz mi teraz czy nie jest obrzydliwe to ze ktos klamie w kwesti chlostania plebana?
<abbus> czy lepiej byc szczerym, miec czyste sumienie i powiedziec prawde?
<abbus> zostawiam cie z tym tematem:)
<Thorbjorn> ja się nie pytałem czy masz czas dynamizować ślimaka...
<Thorbjorn> a zresztą jestem po śniadaniu
<qermit> dweller: co mam skończyć
<Thorbjorn> qermit: o/
<karol> Cześć, zainstalowełem Xubuntu na dosyć starym komputerze: Pentium4 3.0 GHz, 512 Ram i jest nie najlepiej - komputer wyraźnie zwalnia po otwarciu wielu kart w przeglądarce i kilku podstawowych programów - czasem tak bardzo, że nie da się nic zrobić - czy dokupienie jeszcze 1 GB Ramu wyraźnie poprawi szybkość? Teraz dysk mieli non stop - widać że brakuje ramu i pewnie zapisuje do swapa - mam rację??
<lisu> karol: Witaj, masz racje. Ale na takim sprzęci dość dobrze debian sobie poradzi, nawet z gnome.
<karol> lisu: debian chyba za trudny jak dla mnie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<xaxes_> karol: moim zdaniem nie odczujesz duzej roznicy, serio
<karol> a jak z instalacją?
<karol> trudna?
<lisu> karol: instalacja bardzo prosta, wbrew pozorom, 2 opcje: tekstowa, albo graficzna, osobiście tekstową używam, ale jak lubisz mysz, to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby wybrać graficzną instalacje
<karol> OK, może się zdecyduje, dzięki za rade. Póki co muszę spadać.
<lisu> mało tego, jak masz pusty dysk, jest jeszcze opcja automated install, która zainstaluje ci wszystko z automatu, tylko później język będiesz musiał samemu poustawiać w systemie
<lisu> ... bo w domysle angielski wsadza
<karol> mam dwa dyski na jednym linux, na drugim windows, ale na tym drugim będzie musiał byc grub więc automat sie chyb a nie sprawdzi?
<lisu> hmm, wtedy raczej trzeba zwykłą, nie automat, chociaz dawno nie uzywałem automatu, wiec nie bardzo pamiętam
<lisu> osobiście mam 3 maszynki w domu na debianie i jakos domownicy sie przyzwyczaili, najstarszy komp juz chodzi 4 lata na debianie (2500 xp + 512 ram) i 0 problemów, wczesniej miałem xp i co pare miesiecy musiałem przeinstalowywać
<karol> masz gnome na tym komputerze z 512 ramu?
<lisu> tak, gnome 2.32 czy jakos tak, debian squeeze
<lisu> grafika gf 4 440 mx chyba
<karol> i wyrabia?
<lisu> bardzo dobrze chodzi, jutub nie przycina, co prawda miałem problemy z javą, ale jakos odpaliłęm i na stronach też java śmiga
<karol> ja mam słabszą grafikę, jakąś zintegrowaną
<lisu> karol: nie jest to demon prędkości, ale spokojnie można powiedzieć, ze chodzi jak windows xp z antywirusem ;]
<karol> intel 915 gm, czy jakoś tak
<lisu> spokojnie powinno obsłużyć intelowską
<karol> OK, dzięki
<lisu> w robocie chyba mam coś z intela i też 512 ram, dobrze działa.
<karol> Spadam
<lisu> czołem
<karol> Dam znać jak sie zdecyduje zainstalowac, ale to juz może w przyszłym tygodniu
<karol> cześć
<buharin> http://cs4347.vkontakte.ru/u20135206/-14/x_13cce658.jpg
<xaxes_> svn jest w pakiecie gita?
<xaxes_> buharin, wtf?!
<xaxes_> o, pasek unity działa, ale muszę robić compiz --replace
<Filar> Jakie zasoby zżera przeciętny serwer CS?
<BlessJah> ram, przestrzen dyskowa, czas procesora, a to wszystko kosztem dżuli energii elektrycznej
<Filar> Kiedyś na IRC podsunięto mi pomysł, żeby starego komputera używać dalej, ale jako serwer. Tylko zastanawiam się, czy uradzi gry, czy może coś lżejszego wziąć...
<Filar> parametry ma takowe:
<Filar> 512 MB ram
<Filar> procek: 1.1GHZ AMD Sempron
<Filar> karta raczej nie ma znaczenia
<Filar> graficzna
<Filar> wiek ok. 7 lat
<lisu> na serwer cs zapomnij
<lisu> w 4 osoby jeszcze jako tako, ale dla wiecej... z reszta, spróbuj sam.
<Voldenet> hm, też macie overhead podczas prime stress test?
<Filar> lisu, a na przykład bouncery IRC?
<Filar> albo shelle jakieś?
<Voldenet> bouncera to i pentium II obsłuży
<Voldenet> shelle tym bardziej
<Voldenet> o serwerach gier możesz raczej nie marzyć, ale o całej reszcie tak
<Voldenet> mail, webserwer, ssh, bnc spokojnie pociągnie ten sprzęt
<Filar> tylko ile z tych rzeczy na raz?
<Voldenet> wszystkie :)
<Voldenet> routery ze słabszymi parametrami potrafią cuda
<Voldenet> tylko musisz używać odpowiednio lekkich rzeczy - nie kombinuj z apaczem, postaw nginxa
<Voldenet> nie kombinuj z ics dhcp tylko daj dnsmasq
<Voldenet> i tak dalej
<Filar> raczej chodzi mi o to, czy na przykład gdybym poszedł tylko w bnc, to ile osób na raz mogłoby tego używać?
<Filar> ile by sprzęt uciągnął?
<Voldenet> zależy od ruchu
<Filar> tak myślałem
<Filar> no dobra, dzięki bardzo za pomoc
<Filar> może coś wyjdzie
<Voldenet> jak user jeden dołączy do 100 kanałów to mocno zeżre zasobów
<Voldenet> i jeszcze liczba linijek na sekundę tam jest istotna :)
<Filar> ok
<Voldenet> jeden użytkownik z 10 kanałami zżera przy znc około megabajta
<Voldenet> a i zależy jakie moduły mu dasz do dyspozycji
<Filar> o jeszcze jednym zapomniałem
<Filar> oczywiście łącze 1mb/s to za mało na taki serwer?
<BlessJah> 6
<Filar> 6 to minimum, tak?
<Voldenet> czemu?
<Voldenet> do irca to spokojnie 1mbit wystarczy, tylko nie dawaj im dcc bouncera
<Filar> ok
<Voldenet> (i wszystko zależy od tego jaki ruch chcesz obsłużyć)
<pixelenter> witam
<Filar> dzięki Voldenet
 * xaxes_ chce raspberry PI
<xaxes_> będzie rozdawał shelle z dupnym łączem
<Voldenet> xaxes_: oj tam, oj tam
<xaxes_> 12Mb/s w umowie, ale przed 16-20 zazwyczaj 6
<xaxes_> a wysyłanie 1Mb
<xaxes_> więc tak średnio :D
<dweller> qermit: o 10 to sobie mogłeś ;f
<dweller> snakejoint szalał cały wieczór ze swoim repertuarem stress test prime
<dweller> :/
<Blondyn> witam
<ociowaty> hej
<ociowaty> mam problem z dodawaniem skryptow do crona
<ociowaty> moge liczyc na pomoc ?
<jacekowski> a jak dodajesz
<jacekowski> i czy przeczytales manual
<Wilku> Liczyć możesz
<ociowaty> 63 14 * * * python /var/backups_custom/script >> /var/backups_custom/log.txt 2>&1
<ociowaty> skrypt dziala bo jak do odpalam "z reki"
<ociowaty> czyli python /var/backups_custom/script
<ociowaty> i dziala
<ociowaty> daje crontab -e
<ociowaty> i mimo wszystko nie odpala skryptu
<jacekowski> no bo jak ma dzialac
<jacekowski> o ktorej by to mialo to odpalic?
<ociowaty> 53 14 poczatek
<ociowaty> literowka
<jacekowski> podaj pelna sciezke do pythona
<jacekowski> i wywal 2>&1
<jacekowski> i zainstaluj i skonfiguruj ssmtp
<jacekowski> to dostaniesz emaila z bledem
<ociowaty> ok
<ociowaty> dzieki
<BlessJah> 2> /log/cron_err-$(date '+%H%M%S-%d%m%Y').log jeśli to skrypt wyala się
<Blondyn> zdrowie m477 :D
<G7> m477: sake drożeje !
<G7> ale mają dobrze w japonii tylko 10% podadku na sake !
<xaxes_> ale sake jest niedobre >.<
<bastetmilo> xaxes_: jest sake i sake, tak jak jest wódka i wódka...nie każda jest dobra, nie?
<xaxes_> no niby tak, ale jak ktoś nie lubi np. czerwonego wina, to nie lubi czerwonego wina, nie?
<bastetmilo> no nie
<bastetmilo> przecież one smakują różnie
<bastetmilo> słodkie, półskodkie, wytrawne
<xaxes_> mówiąc czerwone wino miałem na myśli wszystkie rodzaje
<bastetmilo> nie smakuje bo jest czerwone?
<bastetmilo> zresztą mniejsza z tym
<BlessJah> xaxes_: ciężko słodkie z wytrawnymi porównywać
<xaxes_> BlessJah, nie wiem, wino piłem tylko kilka razy
<BlessJah> no to przykład nietrafiony
<bastetmilo> no to to jest dobre. xaxes_ ja myślałam, że ty jesteś niewiadomo jaki znawca co to wypił nie wiadomo ile tego wina czerwonego, i może stwierdzić, że nie lubi każdego... A ty wyskakujesz z kilka razy. Dobre. Naprawdę dobre.
<xaxes_> bastetmilo, a gdzie ja napisałem, że ni lubię? :)
<bastetmilo> xaxes_: podałeś taki przykład... i potem napisałeś, że wszystkie rodzaje... Przepraszam, założyłam, że piszesz z życia.
<xaxes_> nie szkodzi, ale na przyszłość nie wyciągaj tak pochopnych wniosków ;D
<Cyr4x> Co odpowiada za nazwę dystrybucji wyświetlaną w monitorze systemu, tzn. jakie pakiet?
<xaxes_> chyba z uname jest to info
<G7> ja lubię wytrawne
<Cyr4x> bo kiedyś instalowałem jakieś pierdoły z minta
<Cyr4x> i nawet po usunięciu zostałą mi nazwa LinuxMint 12
<xaxes_> więc nie z uname
<Cyr4x> jak wklepuję uname to mi wyrzuca tylko 'Linux'
<xaxes_> uname -a
<xaxes_> ale skoro to od pierdół z minta, to nie od uname
<G7> a jak masz na alt f3 ?
<xaxes_> pod alt+F3 nie mam skrótu
<Cyr4x> na f3 to w ogóle kosmos
<Cyr4x> Linux Mint 12 Fluxbox
<Cyr4x> zważywszy że mam Gnome 3 to bardzo ciekawy wynik
<G7> gdzie sie zmienia takie wpisy ustawił bym sobie coś ciekawszego
<tajwanuser> cze
<przemek_> czesc wszystkim
<przemek_> wiem ze jest sobotni wieczór i pewnie mało komu teraz w głowie takie rzeczy ale mam pewnien problem ze skonfigurowaniem apacha
<xaxes_> przemek_, to użyj nginxa :P
<xaxes_> a tak serio - pisz, ktoś pewnie pomoże
<przemek_> włączyłęm userdir mod i serwer zaczął wyświetlać listowanie katalogów, options -indexes przestało działać
<dweller> apacz jest be
<przemek_> xaxes_: nie widzi mi się zmiana serwera z powodu jednej opcji
<dweller> nginx + cgi na php, bo pewnie to chcesz postawić
<przemek_> kiedyś i tam mnie czeka migracja na ligthttp albo ngixa z powodu django
<przemek_> ale teraz jeszcze muszę się pomęczyć z apachem
<przemek_> strasznie tu cicho
<Voldenet> twój problem tak bardzo skomplikowany
<Voldenet> boimy się
<dweller> milcz
<karni> Kupiłem krope do oczu na kontakty. Na opakowaniu napisali "Wolne od konserwantów po wprowadzeniu do oka." wtf xD
<przemek_> nie wierzę, że ktokolwiek się tym problemem przejął tutaj :)
<karni> przemek_: moim czy Twoim :D?
<karni> przemek_: przykro mi, ale nie wiem jak Ci pomóc. czytałem to co wyżej.
<przemek_> karni: moim
<karni> przemek_: możę po prostu jest obecnie mało ludzi na kanale.. jak sam zauważyłeś, sobota wieczór.
<waa_programmer> apche?
<waa_programmer> moze pomoge
<przemek_> waa_programmer: please, userdir mod włącza listowanie, które nie wiem jak wyłączyć
<waa_programmer> jestem juz
<waa_programmer> juz Ci powiem
<waa_programmer> w Options usuń Indexes
<przemek_> waa_programmer: done
<waa_programmer> ew -Indexes jak nie pomoże
<waa_programmer> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/misc/FAQ.html
<przemek_> nie pomaga, wszystkie virtualne servery listują katalogi
<przemek_> waa_programmer: options -indexes przestało wogóle działać
<waa_programmer> aaa globalnie dla wszystkich chcesz
<waa_programmer> indksowanie sie ustawia dla katalogów bezpośrednio
<waa_programmer> wirtualne hosty mogą sobie zmieniać tę opcję
<waa_programmer> musisz istawić -Indexes dla każdego hosta lub w hostach usunąć w ogóle Options
<waa_programmer> żeby ssały z globala
<waa_programmer> nie motam?
<przemek_> waa_programmer: tak, mam w każdym virtualu options -indexes ale jak włączam userdir to przestaje to działać
<waa_programmer> a co to userdir?
<waa_programmer> hmmm
<przemek_> waa_programmer: mod który udostępnie katalogi użytkowników z adresem zaczynającym się od ~
<przemek_> waa_programmer: ~username
<waa_programmer> i to CI sie gryzie...
<waa_programmer> ...czekaj chwilke
<waa_programmer> masz takie coś jako katalog -> Directory /home/*/public_html?
<przemek_> waa_programmer: mam
<waa_programmer> a wklej
<waa_programmer> tutaj ;) ten katalog z configa
<waa_programmer> bedzie prosciej i szybciej
<przemek_> waa_programmer: jaki katalog?
<waa_programmer> konfiguracje
<waa_programmer> <Directory ...
<waa_programmer> pisze skrótowo bo odpoczywam :D
<przemek_> waa_programmer: ja tez juz chyba odpoczywam bo nie ogarniam :)
<waa_programmer> przepraszam, na prawde mam trudnosci ze sformułowaniem wypowiedzi :P
<waa_programmer> wklej tutaj wszystkie lini konfiguracyjne dla katalogu "userdir"
<waa_programmer> czyli od <Directory ....> do </Directory>
<przemek_> waa_programmer: linki konfiguracyjne? które to?
<waa_programmer> linie
<waa_programmer> priv ;)
<Blondinio> nienawidze wośpa
<Szatan> nienawidzę swojego ojca
<Psotnick> kodzi tu ktoś w cpp?
<Psotnick> a i tak napiszę, może się ktoś znajdzie
<Psotnick> mam std::string *wsk i chcę utworzyć tablicę za pomocą operatora new
<Psotnick> mam linijkę wsk= new std::string[zmienna];
<Psotnick> wszystko się ładnie kompiluje
<Psotnick> ale nie umiem przypisać nic do elementów tej tablicy
<Psotnick> próbowałem wsk[i]=string;, ale z tym nie działa :(
<karni> Psotnick: pewnie dlatego, że string to typ, a nie tablica znaków, taka jak char *s
<Voldenet> o, psotnick
<Voldenet> kolejny znany pysk
<m477> karni: jak string moze byc typem lol
<Psotnick> Voldenet: to Ty mnie kojarzysz o.O
<m477> jaki masz blad
<Psotnick> string to obiekt klasy std::string
<Psotnick> m477: no właśnie żadnego, segfault
<Voldenet> nie pysk, nick
<Psotnick> kompiluje się :(
<karni> m477: oh look! string *class* http://cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/
<Voldenet> Psotnick: daj kawałek kodu
<Voldenet> 99% na to, że robisz coś źle
<m477> me /facepalm
<m477> fail :)
<Voldenet> kurwa
<Psotnick> 100% na to, że robię coś źle
<Voldenet> dawaj kod na ideonie
<Psotnick> tylko nie wiem jak to wszystko pokopiować :(
<karni> Psotnick: dude, po prostu wklej to na pastebin i daj link
<Psotnick> bo całe to trochę dużo
<karni> m477: would you elaborate on the "fail" part?
<m477> nie klnij\
<karni> Psotnick: to napisz program który ma 3 linie kodu i pokazuje Twój problem
<Psotnick> okej
<karni> Psotnick: z tego co rozumie to masz jedną zmienna typu string. wiele nie potrzeba.
<Voldenet> karni: on robi tablicę stringów we wskaźniku
<Voldenet> lepiej?
<karni> czy tam wskaźnik na string. whatever. w c nazwa tablicy znaków sama jest wskaźnikiem.
<karni> Voldenet: char **s ?
<Voldenet> czyli on robi char**
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> synchronizacja
<Voldenet> :)
<m477> ' zmienna typu string.' ;/
<karni> ah, widzę teraz wsk[i]=string
<karni> czyli tablica string'ów, fakt
<karni> m477: człowieku, o co Ci chodzi :) jest różnica między char *s; a string s;
<karni> m477: nie sądzisz?
<m477> zasadnicza
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> to nie istota tematu panowie
<Voldenet> w sumie sam nie wiem jaka jest
<karni> m477: więc co Ci nie odpowiada w tym, co piszę?
<karni> Voldenet: jest, ponieważ chciałbym zrozumieć, co wg m477 piszę źle.
<Psotnick> o.O
<karni> Voldenet: uznajmy, że mamy obecnie dwa tematy :)
<karni> Psotnick: gdzie ten kod xD
<Psotnick> napisałem dokładnie to samo i działa o.O
<Voldenet> lol
<karni> ..
<Voldenet> wiedziałem
<Voldenet> błąd masz gdzie indziej bro
<Voldenet> segfaulty są zawsze tam, gdzie potencjalnie wszystko działa :D
<m477> na koncu tablicy char'ow masz znak zera w stringu nie masz
<Psotnick> w stringu też jest
<Psotnick> bo string jest właściwie taką tablicą
<karni> m477: nie odpowiedziałęś na pytanie co Ci się nie podobało w tym, co pisałem.
<Psotnick> przynajmniej tak rozumiem z Symfonii
<karni> < m477> ' zmienna typu string.' ;/
<m477> karni: odpowiedzalem
<m477> typ != obiekt
<karni> m477: poważnie? :O to dopiero odkrywcze. co w takim razie źle napisałem?
<karni> zmienna typu string to obiekt. i?
<m477> ty tak na serio czy udajesz?
<karni> m477: że typ != obiekt wiedziałem 3 gimnazjum. czy mógłbyś wskażać miejsce w którym na prawdę napisałem coś nieprawidłowo?
<karni> m477: całkiem poważnie.
<Dreadlish> tak późno?
<karni> m477: ostatnio sporo spędzam w Javie, ale olimpiady pisałem w c++, więc wiem co mówię. mogłem się co najwyżej przejęzyczyć, stąd chciałbym wiedzieć gdzie.
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: Ty jesteś ułomny, bo pewnie jeszcze w podstawówce wiedziałeś :D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: niestety :/
<Psotnick> ja w 2 gim dopiero :(
<karni> Dreadlish: który rocznik jesteś? pozazdrościć jeśli wiedziałeś takie rzeczy w podstawówce.
<Dreadlish> 96?
<karni> Dreadlish: zacząłem programować niestety dopiero pod koniec 3 gimnazjum
<Psotnick> ja w wakacje pomiędzy 2 a 3
<Psotnick> wtedy też zacząłem linuksić
<Dreadlish> mi "się nudziło"
<karni> Dreadlish: no widzisz. czasy się zmieniają. Twój pierwszy komputer pewnie był 10 razy mocniejszy, niż mój pierwszy komputer. o programowaniu nie mówiło się wcześniej tyle, co za Twojego dziedziństwa.
<Dreadlish> karni: mój pierwszy komputer działa do dzisiaj - w przeciwieństwie do kolejnych
<m477> karni: wybitny jestes
<karni> Tak czy inaczej - m477, będę wdzięczny, jeśli wyjaśnisz skąd te facepalm'y i faile.
<karni> Dreadlish: pozazdrościć, moja Amiga leży na dnie szafy.
<Dreadlish> karni: a która jeśli można wiedzieć? :D
<karni> Dreadlish: 600 Commodore! :D
<m477> karni: jezeli wiesz ze typ to nie obiekt to czemu mowisz obiekt typu...
<Dreadlish> szejsetka :/
<BlessJah> amiga 500
<Dreadlish> u mnie gdzieś na strychu stoi 1200
<Dreadlish> tylko nie wiem gdzie
<BlessJah> ja wiem gdzie jest moja 500
<karni> m477: obiekt typu kot = Bąbel. co w tym nieprawidłowego? obiekt typu, instancja typu, itd
<Psotnick> Haaa! już wiem co jest źle ;D
<karni> m477: obiekt klasy
<m477> x raz mowie ze string to nie typ ...
<Dreadlish> m477: w niektórych językach niestety jest typem...
<karni> m477: to nie typ prymitywny. to klasa :)
<karni> http://cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/
<Dreadlish> i oni nie wiedzą o istnieniu char[]
<karni> String class
<m477> Dreadlish: mowimy o cpp
<karni> m477: ↑ litości.
<karni> Dreadlish: oni czyli kto?
<Dreadlish> czyli ci co piszą w takowych językach
<BlessJah> jakis powazny problem ma czy tylko trolluje jak zwykle?
<Dreadlish> ja nawet pisząc cokolwiek w cpp robie na char[]
<karni> Dreadlish: pierwsze co chciałem zasugerować gościowi to porzucenie string'a i użycie char* ;]
<m477> karni: widze ze olimpiada nie poszla za dobrze ;D
<karni> Dreadlish: ja też :)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: a czemu tak robisz?
<karni> m477: łał, mogłem się domyślić, że namiętnie będziesz chciał mnie sprawdzić. zadowolony?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: bo jestem p.n.e i nie korzystam z rozszerzeń cpp
<karni> m477: całkiem dobrze, lepiej od kumpla który zdobył w poprzednim roku indeks na MIMUW.
<Dreadlish> niestety :/
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: rozszerzeń?
<Dreadlish> karni: to co to za kumpel jeśli można wiedzieć
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: proponuję kompilację gcc
<m477> fajny jestes
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: lemme see
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: masochist mode: gcc -Wall -Wextra -pedantic -ansi
<karni> Dreadlish: nie wiem, czy powinienem rzucać nazwiskami. Łukasz. w tym momencie pewnie się doktoryzuje na MIMUW.
<karni> m477: dziękuję
<m477> ironia...
<karni> m477: a Ty?
<m477> tego tez nie umiesz odroznic
<m477> co a ja
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pod jakim ide i kompilatorem piszesz?
<karni> hahaha poważnie pomyślałeś, że Ci dziękuję :D?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: vim i gcc
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie umiem korzystać poprostu z tego co daje c++
<m477> z toba to nie wiadomo
<karni> m477: Nie rozumiem dlaczego jesteś taki wrogi. I jeśli Twoim zdaniem sformułowanie "obiekt typu Foobar" gdzie Foobar jest klasą (typem złożonym) jest niepoprawne, to na prawdę powinieneś poczytać trochę o tym, zanim zaczniesz wyśmiewać innych ludzi.
<Dreadlish> m477: idź wypij piwo znowu
<Dreadlish> może ci przejdzie
<m477> bez kitu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to sie naucz albo programuj mikrokontrolery :]
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a jakie? :D
<BlessJah> mikro
<m477> obiekt klasy foobar
<Dreadlish> kurfa
<Dreadlish> pytanie jakie odnosi się do rodziny
 * xaxes_ czuje się głupi i idzie się uczyć...
<karni> m477: poszukaj na google "object of type" albo "object of class" :)
<m477> :)
<Dreadlish> określenie obiekt klasy jest poprawne
<karni> dziękuję
<Dreadlish> i odnosi się do egzemplarza klasy
<BlessJah> visual zwraca mi 105 błędów \o/
<karni> I nie będę tu facepalm'ował, bo nie czuję takiej potrzeby.
<karni> BlessJah: VB czy VisualStudio xD ?
<m477> ;D
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: kopnij w jaja visuala
<BlessJah> visual c++
<karni> Nie trafiłem :D
<BlessJah> rozmuduliłem na oddzielne pliki i teraz mie ich z tego co widze nie linkuje
<BlessJah> błędów więcej niż ostrzeżeń :D
<karni> m477: uczysz się / studiujesz?
<m477> bo co
<karni> Ok, nie było pytania..
<BlessJah> karni: studiuje na agh, sprawdz na identa
<karni> A tak mi się podobała ta jodła :)
<m477> za rok ide do gimnazjum
<m477> no widzisz
<karni> m477: Przekonałęś się już do "obiektu klasy"?
<Voldenet> kłócić się o nazewnictwo
<m477> WAT
<Voldenet> 'programatariusze teoretyczni'
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Voldenet> ale kontynuujcie, ubaw jest
<Dreadlish> napisz pan po polsku
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<karni> Voldenet: Wyobraź sobie jak się czułem, jak napierdzielałem ostatni tydzień w XMLu xD Wypraszam sobie teoretyczność ;)
<m477> kto to mowi
<Dreadlish> mówi to woldek
<Dreadlish> wielki programista
<karni> :D
<Dreadlish> co hello worlda nie napisze
<Dreadlish> :D
<m477> Voldenet: ty sie nie odzywaj z tym swoim "CIEPŁYM AZOTEM"
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> hardziej
<Voldenet> umiem c
<Voldenet> printf("Hello world\n");
<Voldenet> robię to dobrze?
<Dreadlish> nie
<m477> fail
<karni> Nie zczaiłem tego "WAT"
<m477> →google
<karni> o masz, następny fail ;]
<Szatan> for n:=1 to 60 to do
<Dreadlish> karni: WTF po polsku
<Voldenet> m477: ty myślisz, że 'cieply azot' to było na serio?!
<karni> Dreadlish: :O
<m477> a Ty nie
<karni> Dreadlish: jak to się rozwija :D
<m477> całe Twoje życie to ironia
<Dreadlish> "prosiłem, żebyś nie karał za jointa, a ty nie!"
<Dreadlish> Grubson - A ty nie
<Dreadlish> całą piosenkę masz
<Voldenet> incepcja trollingowa, nie ogarniam ciągu wydarzeń :D
<karni> ja też nie xD
<Voldenet> czy ktokolwiek tu w ogóle używa ubuntu? :D
<Voldenet> Bo ja używam prime stress test
<m477> to moze pora juz do łóżka
<Dreadlish> ni3
<karni> Voldenet: Tak, ja.
<Dreadlish> ja tam używam biosa do przeglądania netu
<Voldenet> ubuntu jest za trudny
<karni> Dreadlish: hahah
<Voldenet> używam windowsa
<termi> ciekawe jaki moral z tej rozmowy będzie
<m477> Voldenet: i chlodzisz do cieplym azotem
<Voldenet> no
<Dreadlish> termi: morał tej rozmowy jest krótki i znany, chcesz przypierdzielić - zakładaj glany
<Voldenet> w sumie chłodzę ciepłym azotem
<Voldenet> wszystko się zgadza :D
<BlessJah> 1>MSVCRTD.lib(crtexew.obj) : error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol _WinMain@16 referenced in function ___tmainCRTStartup
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> poczułem się taki mały i słaby...
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: sam siebie nie inkluduje :D
<BlessJah> tak w ogóle ja chcę do mamy
<Dreadlish> ja tesz :<
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: udało mi się zjechać z 105 błędów do jednego, zmieniając rozszerzenia z *.c na *.cpp
<Dreadlish> LOL'd :D
<BlessJah> ale tego jednego błędu... nie mam pojęcia co to
<karni> BlessJah: hahaha
<BlessJah> co?
<BlessJah> magia visual studio 2008
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: linker nie linkuje sobie bibliotek windowsa
<Dreadlish> taka magia
<karni> BlessJah: widać nie kodziłeś w czystym C :D
<BlessJah> karni: gcc -Wall -Wextra -pedantic -std=c99, kodziłem w czystym C
<karni> motyw z .c na .cpp znam, nie raz z lenistwa robiłem to samo :)
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jeszcze -Werror
<karni> BlessJah: nice. w takim razie Visual Studio (zakłądam, zę w tym lecisz) jest conajmniej dziwny
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nic by to nie dalo, bo caly kod kompilowal sie bez jednego ostrzezenia
<Dreadlish> a najlepiej to się uczy kodzić c w clangu z tymi wszystkimi flagami
<BlessJah> karni: tak, teraz proboje skompilowac calosc w visualu
<Dreadlish> wywali ci więcej warningów niż goto w kernelu linuksowym
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: clangiem bede robil, jak zalicze semestr (chodzi o czas, bo ze zalicze nie mam watpliwosci)
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze dostaniesz fajne kolorowanie :D
<BlessJah> kolorowanie?
<BlessJah> znaczy output?
<Dreadlish> to znaczy
<Dreadlish> stdout swój koloruje
<Dreadlish> warningi itd
<Dreadlish> i linijkę z kodem pokazuje w ogóle
<BlessJah> gcc daje numer linii a IDE pokresla ja, jak word
<Dreadlish> a jakiego ide używasz?
<karni> DJGPP! :D
<Dreadlish> karni: ty sie panie zamknij
<Dreadlish> bo zaraz postawie sobie dosa 6.22 i realnie odpale djgpp
<BlessJah> geany
<karni> Dreadlish: nie rozumiem, skąd ta wrogość (i co to ma do odpalania djgpp na dos, skoro to na linuxie chodzi z tego co kojarzę)
<karni> Dreadlish: ok, chyba że jesteś użytkownikiem Windows, to faktycznie jakaś powłoka DOS (DOSbox :D?) da radę.
<Dreadlish> karni:
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# packer -Ss djgpp
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]#
<karni> Uprzedam, tak, DOSbox to nie powłoka.
<karni> \o/
<Dreadlish> wiem co to dosbox =.=
<Voldenet> karni: to faszysta od nazewnictw
<karni> Dreadlish: wyobraziłem sobie, że zaraz ktoś mnie złapie za słówka
<Voldenet> on używa GNU/linuxa
<Voldenet> a nie linuxa
<karni> Voldenet: używam Ubuntu.
<karni> xD
<Voldenet> }:->
<termi> kogo to obchodzi
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: no tak... święta racja
<karni> termi: Miło, ze wziąłeś konstruktywny udział w rozmowie. Ale.. kogo to obchodzi?
<Voldenet> kto to jest święta racja?
<xaxes_> co wam ten karni zrobił? :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Voldenet> nie obchodzi mnie to co was nie obchodzi
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: nie wie o co mu chodzi
<Voldenet> to jego wina
<karni> O nic mi nie chodzi.
<BlessJah> 1>trolololo - 0 error(s), 0 warning(s)
<Voldenet> definitywnie
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: nie wiem, w zasadzie gówno mnie to obchodzi
<karni> xD
<BlessJah> \o/
<karni> xaxes_: Uświadomiłem m477 , że stwierdzenie "obiekt klasy .." jest poprawne. Temat się dosyć długo ciągnął.
<Voldenet> obiekt klasy tak
<karni> Widać było kilku poszkodowanych moim wywodem, przepraszam jeśli był za długi.
<Voldenet> ale obiekt typu string też
<Voldenet> i klasa string też
<Voldenet> ale już string obiektów nie
<karni> Voldenet: dude, właśnie napisałeś, że to moja wina, a teraz potwierdzasz to, co pisałe. ocb?
<Voldenet> problem?
<xaxes_> ja nie wiem o czym wy gadacie, wiem tyle, że String to klasa :D
<karni> string obiektów :D??
<karni> xaxes_: +1 \o/
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> String to nie klasa
<Voldenet> to obiekt
<karni> Voldenet: ok.. może nie ciągnijmy tego -_-`
<karni> Bo widzę, że wniosków nie ma :D
<xaxes_> obiekt, klasa whatever
<xaxes_> na jakimś kursie javy było :D
<Voldenet> tylko java rozróżnia obiekty i klasy
<Voldenet> ja nie rozróżniam
<Voldenet> po co? :D
<karni> xaxes_: W przypadku Javy, String to klasa, foo (gdzie foo jestobiektem klasy String) to obiekt
<karni> Voldenet: c też odróżnia obiekty i klasy. nie wiem czy istnieje język, który ich nie odróżnia.
<Voldenet> a w przypadku C string to obiekt
<Voldenet> a char* to klasa
<karni> klasa to definicja, obiekt to instancja tej klasy
<karni> Dobra, kończę, bo widzę że Voldenet zaczyna mnie trollować ;]
<BlessJah> Voldenet: w c nie ma klas
<Voldenet> nie
<karni> BlessJah: w00t
<karni> class Cat { };
<Voldenet> BlessJah: twój biedny C nie ma klas, mój ma
<karni> BlessJah: sry, cpp. my bad.
<BlessJah> Voldenet: tak? a jak je definiujesz?
<karni> BlessJah: masz racje, w c są tylko struct'y etc
<BlessJah> typy struktury unie i tablice, pewnie coś pominąłem
<Voldenet> struct to klasy w c
<Voldenet> a klasy w c++ to struct
<karni> :D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: mam nadzieję że próbujesz trollować
<m477>  i chlodzisz je cieplym azotem
<karni> BlessJah: Ja wierzę, że próbuje trollować.
<Voldenet> chłodzę twój zapał ciepłym azotem
<Voldenet> nie wiem nawet co to trolling
<Voldenet> dzielę się swoim wieloletnim doświadczeniem w dziedzinie programowania
<BlessJah> ignore
<Voldenet> łamiesz mi serce
<Voldenet> to ja nie gadam, skoro wszyscy mi dali ignore
<Voldenet> ;_;
<m477> nono
<bastetmilo> cześć karni :)
<karni> bastetmilo: o/ :)
<termi> czesc bastetmilo
<dweller> jeszcze 250ml wódki mi zostało ;f
<m477> polewaj
<dweller> Twoje zdrowie
<m477> no ba
<termi> bastetmilo: hej hej
<termi> wracaj
<bastetmilo> termi: hej. przecież jestem
<termi> z jakiej ksiazki sie edukujesz?
<termi> juz wiem :PP
<bastetmilo> ta o http://helion.pl/ksiazki/javascript-dla-webmasterow-zaawansowane-programowanie-nicholas-c-zakas,jszapr.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6vn3lu6> (at helion.pl)
<Dreadlish> łot to chyba gdzieś podpiera router
 * BlessJah by sie z K&R ucieszył
 * Dreadlish też
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze z dragons booka :p
<Dreadlish> dragons book nawet po promocji $111 na amazonie ;d
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: stać Cię przecież :D
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: z czego niby?
<Dreadlish> mam na chwilę obecną 120zł
<Wilku> @google dragons book
<Wilku> Tu nie działa :/
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: jak dostaniesz to swoje stypendium ;)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: tak. w czerwcu/lipcu
<Psotnick> oj tam :D
<Dreadlish> i się z tego nie rozlicze
<Dreadlish> bo amazon mi nie da polskiej faktury
<Psotnick> no to ja nie wiem
<termi> !g dragons book
<Dreadlish> `g dragons book
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Amazon.com: Playing with Fire (Silver Dragons, Book 1 ...: <http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Fire-Silver-Dragons-Book/dp/0451223780>
<Dreadlish> to nie to
<Dreadlish> `g Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools Second Edition
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Amazon.com: Compilers: Principles, Techniques, and Tools ...: <http://www.amazon.com/Compilers-Principles-Techniques-Alfred-Aho/dp/0201100886>
<Dreadlish> to to
<Dreadlish> tylko że wydanie drugie trzeba
<termi> czyli to? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compilers:_Principles,_Techniques,_and_Tools#Second_edition
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2qtk58> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Dreadlish> tak
<jacekowski> telefon kupilem
<jacekowski> samsung galaxy nexus
<Dreadlish> i co z tego?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znowu?
<BlessJah> andek?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> i jak?
<jacekowski> nie wiem jeszcze
<BlessJah> chwalisz sie choc jeszcze nie rozpakowales?
<jacekowski> rozpakowalem ale na razie jeszcze nie pobawilem sie duzo
<BlessJah> czemu nie ma 11.60 na mobilne no
<karni> jacekowski: jestem ciekaw, czy dostaniesz od razu update z volume-bug fix (kojarzysz problem? Dosyć głośno o tym było, ale Google szybko wypóścił poprawkę.)
<karni> jacekowski: Ile dałeś, pewnie koło 2.2k?
<termi> karni on placi w funtach
<termi> :)
<karni> termi: ah :)
<termi> :)
<karni> Co ciekawe, problem z regulacją głośności dotyczył jedynie krajów, które używały pasma 900 MHz - czyli m.in. Polski i UK
<qermit> karni: czyli krajów gdzie jest dużo polaków
<karni> qermit: heheh
<termi> qermit: \o
<qermit> termi: o/
<jacekowski> karni: £50
<jacekowski> i £25 abonament z internetem nielimitowanym i 900 minut i 900 smsow
<qermit> wole chyba nielimitowane rozmowy w sieci za 10zł miesięcznie
<xaxes_> lul, "trochę" drogi ten abonament
<dweller> xaxes_: przy jukejowych zarobkach nie
<dweller> ale mi wystarcza moje 1gb
<xaxes_> no tak
<xaxes_> ja też nie mam limitów :P
<dweller> i tak wykorzystuje max 700-800mb
<xaxes_> i to na kartę
<xaxes_> ale wiadomo - 30kb/s :/
<dweller> e
<dweller> ostatni jak patrzyłem
<dweller> to po 3g 100kb/s leciało bez problemu
<BlessJah> qermit: play
<dweller> BlessJah: i?
<xaxes_> dweller, ale ja mam ograniczenie prędkości w zamian za brak limitów
<BlessJah> qermit: czy gdzie indziej masz?
<dweller> no play
<BlessJah> dweller: oszusty!!!111oneoneone
<jacekowski> a ja nie mam limitow i nie mam ograniczen predkosci
<dweller> no i?
<dweller> ja nie wykorzystuje limitu
<dweller> bo wszędzie mam wifi ;f
<jacekowski> w domu mam
<xaxes_> jacekowski, tak, ale ja płacę max. 25 zł/mc :>
<jacekowski> xaxes_: ale jaki telefon masz?
<jacekowski> i ile dales za telefon
<xaxes_> desire z
<xaxes_> 400 zł, bo się mamie kończyła umowa :3
<dweller> desire z puchną
<xaxes_> cena rynkowa to ~1k
<jacekowski> 24 miesiace?
<qermit> jacekowski: mam też darmowy internet bez ograniczeń
<xaxes_> chyba tak
<qermit> (w aero2)
<xaxes_> w orange
<jacekowski> hmm, 1kpln przez 2 lata
<jacekowski> za moje wychodzi 625 funtow czyli kolo 3.4k
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> ale zlotowka znowu poleciala w dol
<qermit> jacekowski: ja zapłaciłem 20pln i mam nielimitowany internet przez 2 lata (albo 3)
<qermit> słabo tam u was w anglii
<jacekowski> najtanszy abo z internetem ale bez telefonu to £10/miesiac
<jacekowski> i umowa na miesiac
<xaxes_> qermit, a są jakieś ograniczenia prędkości?
<qermit> tak
<karni> jacekowski: Dzięki za liczby. Niezła oferta, jak na UK to też pewnie znośny abonament.
<xaxes_> waa_programmer, zimno na dworze, nie wietrz
<waa_programmer> konfigurowałem pidgina
<waa_programmer> nie wiedziałem, że można kanały dodawać do listy kontaktów
<xaxes_> ja jeszcze chwila i porzucę xchata na rzecz irssi
<xaxes_> nie mogę się przemóc do gui :(
<jacekowski> irssi roksuje
<waa_programmer> no thanks
<waa_programmer> wolę wyklikać
<xaxes_> jacekowski, ++
<waa_programmer> sadomasochizm zostawiam w swerze erotycznej ;)
<xaxes_> waa_programmer, wolę alt+arrow, niż machanie myszką
<xaxes_> (lul, jak to zabrzmiało)
<waa_programmer> jeszcze brakuje żebym się onanizował siedząc na ircu :P
<waa_programmer> i tak używam myszki w XFCE
<waa_programmer> już mi się nawet przycisk wyrobił
<waa_programmer> zalicza częste, mimowolne dwukliki
<waa_programmer> co jest zgubne gdy chcesz ukryć przed kimś otwarte gejowskie porno i w skutek dwukliku okno znika i od razu pojawia się spowrotem ;)
<xaxes_> o.O
<waa_programmer> dobra, dobra, żartuję ^_-
<xaxes_> no mam nadzieję
<dweller> xaxes_: irssi to naturalny cel każdegu ircowicza
<dweller> nawet jeżeli nie zdajesz sobie z tego sprawy :D
<xaxes_> dweller, ja używałem od zawsze
<xaxes_> teraz zrobiłem sobie ZNC i próbowałem GUI
<dweller> każdy kogo znam i używa irca kończy na irssi :D
<xaxes_> not for mi
<waa_programmer> to pewnie jako odtwarzacz muzyki moc, przeglądarka links, desktop twin
<waa_programmer> swoją drogą twin miażdży
<xaxes_> moc jest dobry
<xaxes_> links to masochizm
<xaxes_> o twinie nie słyszałem
<xaxes_> i powinienem pisać w jednej linii
<karni> dweller: :D
<waa_programmer> jakby kto pytał -> http://x69.passnet.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/twin.png
 * karni też nie słyszał o twin
<karni> :D wygląda jakby środowisko napisane było w Turbo Vision
<waa_programmer> jak masz wszystko w ncurses to wymiata
<waa_programmer> edytor, przeglądarkę, odtwarzacz, itd, to twin jest bezcenny
<waa_programmer> ale ma też tryb graficzny i odpala sie w tym trybie w Xach, wiec i moze byc jako zwykly desktop
<waa_programmer> tylko ciutke inaczej wygląda
<waa_programmer> o tak -> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/twin.jpg
<Voldenet> gdyby użyć 256 kolorów i pełnego utf-8 to można spektakularne efekty użyć w konsoli
<Voldenet> twin potrafi konsolowo 256 kolorów?
<waa_programmer> nie mam pojęcia
<waa_programmer> zawsze można sobie menu w kodzie doklepać :D
<dweller> irssi/firefox/mpd+ncmpcpp/gajim/mc a wszystko na scrotwm/xmonad
<dweller> polecam spróbować
<waa_programmer> jakieś w styli "Aplikacje" "Settings"
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/yeHv6.png ;c
<m477> wat
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/h/3835ab25e7d/
<dweller> ;)
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/h/0006d41f802/
<m477> dweller: fluxbox?
<dweller> ablo to
<dweller> m477: xmonad/scrotwm
<m477> ;(
<dweller> fluxa używałem w czasach 2.6.15
<Voldenet> was_programmer: for i in {1..255};do printf "\033[38;5;"$i"m@"; done
<dweller> czyli jakieś 6 lat temu
<m477> da sie w nim cos takiego zrobic?
<Voldenet> wklep to i zobacz czy jest 256 kolorów
<waa_programmer> ale ja nie mam twin
<waa_programmer> xfce
<Voldenet> łe
<Voldenet> casualowiec
<Voldenet> :D
<waa_programmer> ja tylko nawiązałem do irsii
<dweller> xterm
<Voldenet> ja nawet nie wiem co ja mam
<dweller> biczyz
<Voldenet> tak, xterm
<waa_programmer> usunęli twin z debiana :(
<dweller> a nie jakieś dziwne terminale używacie
<Voldenet> 256 kolorów + dużo skryptów i aliasów
<Voldenet> == profit
<waa_programmer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/twin/
<waa_programmer> nie rozwija sie juz
<waa_programmer> 0.6.1 z 2009 roku
<Voldenet> perl -e '@x=qw/28 34 40 46/;print"\033[38;5;".$x[int(rand(4))]."m\033[".int(rand('$(tput lines)')).";".int(rand('$(tput cols)'))."H".int(rand(10))while 1'
<Voldenet> wygaszacz
<Voldenet> (oczywiście 256 kolorów wymagane, 1337)
<waa_programmer> sie nie kompiluje
<xaxes_> mi się robi
<xaxes_> Voldenet, fajne
<xaxes_> czuję się jak w matriksie
<Voldenet> no, ba
<xaxes_> po jakim czasie będę w tym dostrzegać cycki?
<Voldenet> po czasie n-1, gdzie n to nieskończoność sekund
<dweller> Voldenet: nyan po telnecie jest lepszy
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy lepszy, ale też fajny
<waa_programmer> niech mi ktoś powie
<waa_programmer> skąd się bierze ten pasek na dole -> http://www.roard.com/docs/lmf1.article/shot2.png
<dweller> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17379792/screenshot.png
<dweller> tadam
<m477> chakór
<dweller> i chuj
<dweller> wódka mi się skończyła :<
<dweller> było kupić 0.7 ;f
<bastetmilo> haa. A ja mam jeszcze .5 :)
 * dweller now playing: <Pendulum - Blood Sugar>
<dweller> <3
<dweller> przykre ż etylko wódką mogę się upić
<dweller> i że clementine wymaga spotify premium do odtwarzania muzyki ;f
<waa_programmer> trzeba umieć destylować
<waa_programmer> pijesz, pijesz, pijesz i przy pierwszym sikaniu destylujesz
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> prawie
<dweller> przez chleb razowy pewnie dałoby radę
<dweller> ale szkoda mi zagrychy do serka wiejskiego
<waa_programmer> jeżeli się nie mylę (a z biologi dobry nie jestem), to alkohol się nie przyjmuje i to takie perpetum mobile wychodzi :D
<dweller> e
<dweller> 50% wchłaniasz w ciągu 15 minut
<waa_programmer> serio?
<dweller> w mocu wydajesz może 10-15% tego co wypiłeś
<dweller> yep
<dweller> poza tym ja ułomek nie jestem
<waa_programmer> no to po patencie
<dweller> i przepijam większość znajmych ;f
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> alkohol sie rozklada
<jacekowski> a nie destyluje
<waa_programmer> hehe
<dweller> wykład alert!
<jacekowski> tzn. w organizmie
<waa_programmer> z chemi to ja zawsze na jedynkach chodziłem :D
<jacekowski> alkohol jest przerabiany w aldehyd octowy ( to wlasnie powoduje kaca )
<jacekowski> a potem sa rozne dalsze przemiany a w koncu pluca i nerki usuwaja to co zostaje
<jacekowski> czyli woda i dwutlenek wegla
<dweller> fajnie że ktoś pamięta to czego ja nie pamiętam z liceum
<dweller> albo pamiętam szczątkowo
<waa_programmer> albo ktoś jeszcze chodzi DO liceum
<waa_programmer> :]
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> liceum mnie tego nie nauczylo
<jacekowski> sam to kiedys znalazle
<dweller> chyba Ciebie
<dweller> ja to miałem w liceum
<waa_programmer> a czy liceum czegokolwiek uczy?
<dweller> uczy
<waa_programmer> kurde, począwszy od czytania i liczenia i skończywszy na wiedzy historycznej i ścisłej - wszystkiego nauczyłem się w domu
<dweller> tzn zależy
<dweller> ja miałem nauczycieli z pasją
<dweller> więc chcieli nas nauczyć
<waa_programmer> książki czytało się w domu, aby nauczyć się na lekcje
<dweller> tylko my nie chcieliśmy :/
<waa_programmer> ćwiczenia rozwiązywało się w domu, aby odrobić zadanie na lekcje
<waa_programmer> jakby nie patrzeć to wszystkiego się uczyliśmy zawsze w domu :|
<dweller> waa_programmer: ja się w domu tylko z bilogii uczyłem
<dweller> bo to była kosa :D
<dweller> czasami żałuję że nie poszedłemn biologii studiowć
<waa_programmer> ke?
<dweller> ?
<dweller> ja się w domu nie uczyłem, nigdy
<waa_programmer> biologii?
<waa_programmer> a zakład?
<dweller> ?
<xaxes_> dweller, ++
<waa_programmer> angielski
<xaxes_> tzn. ja też
<waa_programmer> czytanie dokumentacji, stron internetowych, granie w gry :]
<xaxes_> ale mam słabe oceny, więc są tego efekty :/
 * dweller był mat/biol profil
<dweller> biologia z zamiłowania, matematyka z pewnego stopnia umiejętności
<waa_programmer> ja miałem same pały z anglika i dopiero zacząłem łapać 5ki jak zainteresowałem się programowaniem
<xaxes_> ja z matmy jestem cienki
<xaxes_> ale to z lenistwa
<dweller> umm, ja jestem nienauczalny
<dweller> tzn znam języki biernie
<xaxes_> gdybym trochę przysiadł, to bym miał pewnie 4
<xaxes_> przeczytałem binarne
<waa_programmer> pamiętam jak fascynowałem się w podstawówce fizyką
<waa_programmer> do momentu jak w 6 klasie mieliśmy lekcje fizyki po raz pierwszy
<waa_programmer> lub w 7 - nie pamiętam
<waa_programmer> z wariatką
<xaxes_> waa_programmer, ale ty jesteś stary :D
<dweller> :D
<waa_programmer> szybko mi obrzydziłą fizykę na 10 lat
<waa_programmer> lol
<xaxes_> hmm, albo to ja jestem młody
<waa_programmer> 8 klasowa podstawówka i już stary :P
<xaxes_> a nie? ;3
<dweller> wpisujcie roczniki!
<dweller> ;f
<waa_programmer> ale wyobraź sobie że to były czasy, kiedy miałeś szerowi wybór dziewczyn z największego przedziału wiekowego lol
 * dweller pszedłby na biologię tylko dla dziewczyn
<dweller> ale byłem głupi i poszedłem na elektronikę
<dweller> a teraz na informatykę, ale jest lepiej
<waa_programmer> jakieś 15 lat temu kończyłem podstawówkę - nie chce mi się liczyć
<waa_programmer> elektronike?
<waa_programmer> u Ciebie też elektroniki główie kobiety ucza?
<waa_programmer> to było dla mnie najbardziej zastanawiające w elektryku
<waa_programmer> jak to jest, że same chłopaki we wszystkich klasach, a kobity nas uczą przedmiotów zawodowych
<dweller> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJNBfBr-OGU
<dweller> ;)
<waa_programmer> idę się przelogować na inne wm
<waa_programmer> to lepsze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxCRlcqN-lA
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-08
<dweller> tzn?
<xaxes_> chciałby ktoś kupić kimsyfa 2GB z 3GHz w HT?
<waa_programmer> tzn co tzn?
<dweller> 00:57 [ waa_programmer] idę się przelogować na inne wm
<waa_programmer> wmaker i afterstep
<waa_programmer> z/w
<dweller> da się
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> nie spać!
<m477> dweller: polewaj
<dweller> nie mam :<
<m477> @_@
<m477> _@
<m477> @
<m477>  
<dweller> no co
<dweller> wypiłem
<Damn3d> jest tu moze ktoś z Pępęcidronka Wielkopolskiego?
<m477> @_@
<dweller> skąd? :D
<Damn3d> z Pępęcidronka
<dweller> :D
<Damn3d> to miasto nawet w jednym wierszu sie pojawilo
<Damn3d> tj moim
<Damn3d> zatytułowanym "Osiemnasta rano nad Pępecidronkiem"
<m477> zarecytuj :-)
<Damn3d> na jakas wklejarke wkleje
<Damn3d> zebyscie nie umieli skopiowac
<dweller> >.>
<Damn3d> http://wklej.to/L074y
<Damn3d> proszę
<Damn3d> to jest generalnie o korupcji i cierpieniu ludzkim
<m477> oto moja recenzja :) - ojapierdoleKurwaMac
<Damn3d> no tak myslalem ze wywoła kontrowersje
<m477> powiec lepiej co ćpiesz panie
<m477> http://trybuna.kkvlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/co-ja-pacze.jpeg
<Damn3d> m477, Jeszcze kiedys taki fajny wiersz o zmarłych braciach Kaczynskich napisalem
<Damn3d> tj na ich czesc
<m477> czesc
<xaxes_> mój kumpel z klasy pisze wiersze od kilku lat
<xaxes_> w ogóle pojebany jest, ale pozytywnie
<dweller> haiku są fajne
<dweller> tak po prostu
<Damn3d> (Gdy od chorej dżdżownicy pod twoją niewiedzę Nadstawiony, niedźwiedzią gąsienicę zasiędzę I zaraz mogłem autobusem do Rzeszówa pojechać; By nad tem za nawróconą śmierć pasazerów poczmychać)
<Damn3d> e sorry nie to
<Damn3d> mickiewicz mi sie wkleil
<Damn3d> moment
<Damn3d> http://wklej.to/31Nec
<Damn3d> o tutaj
<Damn3d> to taki smutny raczej wiersz ale fajny
<Damn3d> bo mój
<Damn3d> zazwyczaj wlasnie po przeczytaniu ludzie milkną na 2minuty
<Damn3d> z wrazenia
<waa_programmer> :|
<waa_programmer> nie działa mi nvidia
<waa_programmer> wmaker pomieszał mi ustawienia xfce
<waa_programmer> i nie mam pomysłu jak to naprawić :D
<dweller> wywal ustawienia
<dweller> proste
<waa_programmer> na razie mnie nvidia interesi
<waa_programmer> chce sobie tramwajem pojeździć :D
<waa_programmer> w OpenBVE
<waa_programmer> i znowu sie musze przelogować :|
<dweller> a remakeu simcity4 nikt nie chce zoribć :<
<dweller> zrobić*
<waa_programmer> masakra
<waa_programmer> im fajniejszy system tym więcej pier*
<dweller> :D
<waa_programmer> nie rozumiem
<waa_programmer> Identifier  "Daytek" - wywala, że "Identifier" jest nieodpowiedni słowem kluczowym
<waa_programmer> usunę - wywala, że nie ma identyfikatora
<mrgreen> a
<mrgreen> a
<m477> PIJEMYYYYY
<m477> dweller: polewaj
<m477> pijemy
<foreste> czesc
<ntat> Witaj
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4250
<foreste> momoje ;d
<dweller> nie dość że szkaradne to jeszcze murzyn
<foreste> o rasista ;p
<ntat> a gdzie tablica rejestracyjna?:D
<xaxes_> 14:22:07 up 34 days, 12:57,  2 users,  load average: 1414.60, 3558.03, 2015.13
<xaxes_> ładne, nie?
<xaxes_> na sored ktoś tak zajechał serwer
<dweller> foreste: i właśnie to jest problem lewactwa
<dweller> napisałem że jest murzyn
<dweller> i już rasista
<panic_at_school> juz mnie irytują te podziały - lewak, prawak
<xaxes_> bo się pisze czarnoskóry ;3
<panic_at_school> se ludzie dali wmówić podziały
<dweller> a poza tym murzyn jest prawidłowym określeniem czarnoskórego
<dweller> xaxes_: właśnie czarnoskóry jest rasistowskie
 * ntat próbuje odpalić tablet na Debianie
<xaxes_> serio?
<dweller> bo zwracasz uwagę bezpośrednio na jego kolor skóry
<xaxes_> ntat, a może debiana na tablecie? :D
<xaxes_> hmm, też racja
<panic_at_school> zamiast samodzielnie myśleć to się dali wciągnąć w propagandę idiotycznych i nieżyciowych ideologii
<ntat> tablet graficzny
<ntat> ;)
<xaxes_> aa, to zwracam honor
<xaxes_> ubuntu ma fajną obsługę tabletów wacoma
<ntat> pod Windowsem nieoceniona opcja to rozpoznawane tekstu i rozpoznawanie wzorów matematycznych. Nie znalazłem odpowiednika pod Linuksa
<ntat> mam wacoma
<jacekowski> dweller: ale nie ma nic zlego w byciu rasista
<ntat> ale zamiast Ubuntu mam Debiana
<dweller> jacekowski: a czy jaq powiedziałem że jest? :>
<dweller> z resztą do murzynów nic nie mam
<dweller> ale do arabusów już tak
<jacekowski> mieszkam w UK
<jacekowski> i bywam w londynie i widze jak to wyglada
<foreste> i dobrze jacekowski
<jacekowski> i nie wyglada to tak jakby zadna strona chciala
<foreste> polska t kupa teraz ;)
<foreste> jacekowski:  nie wracaj do l ;p
<panic_at_school> a nie wydaje Wam się to jest to mocno naciągana nienawisć?
<foreste> pl
<jacekowski> panic_at_school: nie
<panic_at_school> tak serio i logicznie
<jacekowski> panic_at_school: bo jest wzglednie duzo arabow ktorzy nie maja zamiaru sie integrowac i chca po swojemu wszystko
<panic_at_school> większość "arabusów" egzystuje na pustynnych zadupiach chcąc jedynie mieć święty spokój i aby ich ekstremiści nie najeżdżali
<panic_at_school> Ci ekstremiści którzy upatrzyli sobie również zachód
<panic_at_school> i obrywa się wszystkim
<jacekowski> no, i o to mi chodzi
<jacekowski> ekstremistow jest za duzo
<jacekowski> i za bardzo ich widac
<jacekowski> i musza sobie poradzic z tym problemem
<jacekowski> my jak mielismy krzyzakow to sobie poradzilismy z nimi jako tako
<jacekowski> z inkwizycja tez sobie dali rade w europie
<panic_at_school> ale nie uogulniajmy kontekstu do wszystkich, bo jest to nie fair wobec "arabusowatych" ofiar ekstremizmu
<panic_at_school> wobec skrzywdzonych kobiet i osieroconych dzieci
<jacekowski> ort.
<dweller> panic_at_school: arabusów na pustyni została garstka, może pare tysięcy
<panic_at_school> jak polacy sieją ferment w UK to rodacy się oburzają, jak generalizują nasze charaktery
<dweller> a reszta gdyby mogła to by przemigrowała
<jacekowski> panic_at_school: niestety to jest element ktorego sie trzeba pozbyc
<panic_at_school> "arabusów" na pustyni jest więcej niż Polaków, Irlandczyków, Brytyjczyków, Francuzów i Niemców razem wziętych
<jacekowski> czyli ekstremisici i inni tacy co sieja ferment
<jacekowski> niezaleznie czy to arab, murzyn czy polak
<panic_at_school> zgadzam się, jednak czepiam się uogulniania
<panic_at_school> skończy się jak z żydami
<jacekowski> zydzi na tym wszystkim akurat dobrze wyszli
<panic_at_school> powybijali bogu ducha winnych żydow, pogazowali dzieci, a cfaniaki siejący ferment utworzyły izrael
<jacekowski> wlasny kraj dostali
<jacekowski> araby maja wlasny kraj
<panic_at_school> jacekowski: ale bardzo uogulniasz
<termi> uogólniajmy*
<panic_at_school> fermentatorzy dobrze wyszli
<panic_at_school> żydzi nie
<panic_at_school> żydzi wyszli kominem
 * dweller się cicho wycofuje bo zaczyna się trolowanie troche
<Szatan> został tylko żydolotek
<termi> dweller: "_
<termi> :)
<panic_at_school> po prostu wybić fermentatorów i spokój za wszchód i zachód
<panic_at_school> *ma wschód i zachód
<dweller> nie, bo będzie już ludobójstwo
<panic_at_school> a ludobójstwa nie ma jak ekstremiści zabiają masowo niewiernych?
<panic_at_school> to jest wojna
<panic_at_school> z partyzantką chowającą się w meczetach, szkołach i przedszkolach
<jacekowski> z arabami byl spokoj az do czasu az amerykanie sie zaczeli mieszac
<jacekowski> sadam ekstremistow trzymal za pysk i byl spokoj
<panic_at_school> z USA to inna bajka
<jacekowski> a wczesniej byl afganistan
<jacekowski> co rosja z USA sie bawili
<jacekowski> najpierw rosja chciala afganistan ale amerykanie im pomagali
<jacekowski> a potem afganistan nie chcial sie sluchac usa tylko robic po swojemu
<panic_at_school> sekunda....
<panic_at_school> jestem
<panic_at_school> z USA to inna sprawa, bo tam to mafia sie dorwała do kasy
<panic_at_school> nie obchodziło ich nic tylko zarabianie na lewo pieniędzy, przez wyłudzenia i defraudacje
<panic_at_school> i wszyło tak, że kraj co migiem opanował kraj, nie był wstanie utrzymać porządku
<panic_at_school> bo za najazd odpowiedzialne było wojski
<panic_at_school> a za trzymanie w ryzach już odpowiedzialni byli politycy i prywatne korporacje, na rzecz których Ci politycy lobbowali
<jacekowski> w polsce tez hitler nie dal rady utrzymac porzadku
<jacekowski> partyzantka robila swoje
<panic_at_school> II Wojna Światowa trwała 5 lat
<panic_at_school> akcja zajmowania Iraku 24 godziny
<jacekowski> ale wojna trwala potem iles lat
<panic_at_school> nie prawda - bzdura
<jacekowski> hitler przeszedl z zachodu na wschod w kilka dni
<panic_at_school> wojna kończy się po zajęciu terenu
<jacekowski> no to 2 wojna skonczyla sie w polsce w tydzien
<panic_at_school> po przejęciu terenu wprowadza się swoje porządki
<panic_at_school> USA zamiast wojsko wykorzystać, wykorzystała prywatne wirmy paramilitarne
<panic_at_school> bo kongresmeni lobbowali na rzecz tych firm
<panic_at_school> II WŚ nie skończyła się zdobyciem Polski wcale
<jacekowski> no bo potem chcial dalej
<panic_at_school> z winy hitlera
<panic_at_school> właśnie
<panic_at_school> zrobili rozpierduche i pojechali dalej
<panic_at_school> więc nasi się mogli zebrać na nowo
<panic_at_school> podobnie USA - zrobili rozpierduche, tyle, że posadzili wojsko
<panic_at_school> ale funkcje stabilizacyjne wojsk przekazali prywatnym firmom
<panic_at_school> i tak kasa zaczęła się rozchodzić, a porządku ani słychu ani widu
<panic_at_school> czyli, podsumowując - cała akcję na wschodzie rozwalili rządni pieniędzy kongresmeni (politycy) i prywatne korporacje
<panic_at_school> zresztą w polsce się robi podobna patologia, bo już widzę jak wejścia do jednostki wojskowej pilnują prywatne firmy zamiast żołnieży WP
<Thorbjorn> Od czego Panowie zależy to jak dobrze będzie pracować flashplayer?
<panic_at_school> od Adobe
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> W linuksie. Zauważyłem, że w niektórych dystrybucjach flashplayer chodzi dużo lepiej niż w pozostałych.
<panic_at_school> zależne z czym zlinkowana jest przeglądarka
<panic_at_school> jak ma nastrane buzerów, to muli i bez flasha
<panic_at_school> zauważ, że flash nie ma własnego wątku
<panic_at_school> korzysta z wątku kontenera wtyczki przeglądarki
<panic_at_school> nad którym kontrolę sprawuje właśnie przeglądarka
<panic_at_school> jak ona jest mulasta (źle zoptymalizowana lub zbyt nafaszerowana w trakcie kompilacji) to powstają "lagi"
<panic_at_school> że dłużej się ładuje, dłużej wyłącza lub nawet go wywala
<qermit> och och, monologparty
<panic_at_school> innymi słowy - korzystaj z systemu pod swój sprzęt
<Thorbjorn> To może z innej beczko. Co sądzicie o instalacji Sabayona LXDE na netbooku.
<panic_at_school> nie znam
<Szycha> sadze ze instalacja sabayona gdziekolwiek jest nieporozumieniem.
<Thorbjorn> Szycha: dlaczego?
<Szycha> system jest ociezaly, ten ich menadzer jest wolny jak zolw, jak zaczniesz mieszac paczki z portage i z ich repo to szybko system rozwalisz
<Thorbjorn> Szycha: zatem co polecałbyś na netbooka?
<BlessJah> arch \o/
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: nie, nie aż tak mnie nie pogrzało
<BlessJah> od paru lat nie dal mi powodow do narzekania
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi
<Szycha> w sumie to nie wiem, cos lekkiego na pewno, jakis pclinuxos czy inne ustrojstwo
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: złe wspomnienia mam
<Thorbjorn> pclos- ble
<Szycha> czemu, imo bardzo niedocenione distro
<Szycha> zadziwiajaca szybkie i spojne
<Thorbjorn> Wiem
<Thorbjorn> miałem
<Thorbjorn> i rozwiązania ma z dupy
<BlessJah> np?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: SPOLSCZENIE → apt-get update → nie działa → dodajesz repo w synapticu →apt-get update → ściągasz aplikacje spolszczającą → nie działa. Wchodzisz w kod, omijasz sprawdzanie update → instalujesz polonizację z poziomu badziewnej aplikacji  co trwa 10-15 min
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> apt-get update?
<BlessJah> o jakim distro mowisz?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: PCinuxOS ma apta
<BlessJah> juz myslalem ze o archu
<Thorbjorn> która działa gorzej niż equo w Sabayonie(jeśli chodzi o prędkość)
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: arch jest KISS, a ja bardzo KISS nie lubię
<BlessJah> debian?
<Thorbjorn> chyba, że znasz jakiś fork który ma gnome2 albo lxde i jet warty polecenia
<Thorbjorn> jest*
<Dreadlish> arch jest fajny :<
<Thorbjorn> Debian jest fajny jak go instalujesz z debootstrapa albo chroota
<Thorbjorn> w to mi się bawic nie chce
<Dreadlish> debootstrap i chroot w sensie debiana to to samo
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Chyba jednak poszperam w tych forkach archa
<Dreadlish> to arch ma forki?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: chakra, na arm cos, jest kilka
<xaxes_> a arch nie był forkiem przypadkiem? :S
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: nie?
<Szycha> po czesci tak jakby
<Dreadlish> charka to arch z kde
<Szycha> bo powstal na bazie cruxa
<BlessJah> nie byl
<Dreadlish> jakim do dupy nędzy cudem byłby forkiem?
<Dreadlish> czego niby forkiem
<Dreadlish> swoje skrypty, menadżer pakietów
<Dreadlish> nie jest zależny od nikogo/niczego
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wzorował się na cruksie, freebsd i pewnie paru innych, stąd może o forku
<Dreadlish> wzorował
<Szycha> Suggested Arch-based and Arch-like alternatives: ArchBang Linux (lightweight with Openbox), Chakra GNU/Linux (live CD with KDE), CTKArch (lightweight with Openbox), ConnochaetOS (for old computers)
<Dreadlish> ale nie rżnął
<Dreadlish> archbang to dno
<Dreadlish> chakra to arch z kde
<Dreadlish> a reszta to bezsens
<Szycha> to wszystk to i tak arch tylko inny zestaw aplikacji
<Dreadlish> Szycha: inny zestaw - prove it.
<Szycha> lol
<Dreadlish> wszędzie masz ten sam kernel, gnu kit itd.
<Dreadlish> jedynie wrzucą inne środowisko
<Dreadlish> nazwą inaczej
<Dreadlish> i "paczcie jaki jestem mądry"
<Dreadlish> to tak jak z tymi wszystkimi remixami ubuntu
<Szycha> a o czym ja przed chwila napisalem?
<Dreadlish> bo innych apek nie ma.
<Szycha> jak nie
<Dreadlish> to powiedz ładnie co ma inne niby
<Szycha> w jednym masz chrome, w innym ff
<Szycha> chyba nie rozumiesz pojecia "inny zestaw aplikacji"
<Dreadlish> chyba nawzajem
<Dreadlish> w czystym archu nie dostajesz nic
<Dreadlish> dostajesz podstawowe środowisko + pacmana
<Dreadlish> i sobie instalujesz co chcesz
<BlessJah> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Gldt1106.svg
<Dreadlish> te archbangi i reszta patatajni to poprostu głupie odwalanie roboty za kogoś
<BlessJah> arch  jest dokladnie w polowie, miedzy slackiem a redhatem
<Dreadlish> kto i tak połowe tych apek usunie
 * BlessJah sie zastanawia ile userów mają te egzotyczne distra
<BlessJah> *desktopowych userów
<Dreadlish> nie będących ich developerami
<BlessJah> tak
<Dreadlish> bo to nie pewna polska dystrybucja gdzie 90% userów to developerzy i używają do tej pory cvsa
<Szycha> pld?
<Dreadlish> i po cóż to żeś pisał?
<Szycha> a czemu mialem nie?
<Szycha> zreszta napisalem zeby sie upewnic.
 * Dreadlish ma powody ;d
<roberto_velasqez> Witam
<Dreadlish> tak
<roberto_velasqez> W jaksposob zrobic aby kazdy nowo utworzony uzytkownik w systemie mial domyslnie utworzony folder public_html
<jacekowski>  /etc/skel
<Dreadlish> no
<roberto_velasqez> czyli mam utworzyc tam folder i on bedzie tworzony dla kazdego uzytkownika ?
<jacekowski> tak
<roberto_velasqez> Hmm,nie dziala
<Voldenet> cześć #ubuntu
<Voldenet> roberto_velasqez: niemożliwe
<Voldenet> jak robisz użytkownika?
<Voldenet> spróbuj adduser --skel /etc/skel -m
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: a nie useradd?
<Voldenet> a, fakt
<Voldenet> useradd
<panic_at_school> hyhy
<panic_at_school> zbliża się nowe wydanie biblioteki :D
<roberto_velasqez> quit
<panic_at_school> znajdzie się jaki tester :D?
<BlessJah> panic_at_school: tester czego i ile placisz za godzine
<panic_at_school> lol
<panic_at_school> tester biblioteki, czy działa jak należy ;)
<panic_at_school> na pewno nie psuje nic :P
<panic_at_school> bo mnie zjechali na #C, że używam globali, to usunąłem globale, przeniosłem na strukture i zmieniłem nazwe ;)
<BlessJah> biblioteki od...?
<panic_at_school> http://pastebin.com/3g9RWSky
<panic_at_school> a tu jak działa http://pastebin.com/ABypU5qV
<Dreadlish> o/
<crusty> no spoko, ale skad ja ci wezme <waa/libs/capl.h> :P
<panic_at_school> no przeciez CI dam ;)
<panic_at_school> to właśnie moja biblioteka jest :P
<crusty> no to MI daj
<crusty> ;)
<panic_at_school> http://waa.cba.pl/ - ale nie ściągaj paczki
<panic_at_school> tam masz tutoriala
<panic_at_school> paczkę Ci dam, bo tam jest CAML
<panic_at_school> od razu pytam - jaki system?
<panic_at_school> Linux?
<Dreadlish> crusty: co on to robi?
<crusty> panic_at_school: tak
<crusty> Dreadlish: kto?
<panic_at_school> http://waa.cba.pl/download/libcapl-0.1.0-rc1.tar.gz
<DaZ> co to, po co
<panic_at_school> dla custiego
 * crusty cysty
<DaZ> lubie twoje makefajle :f
<panic_at_school> bedzie autoconf
<panic_at_school> roznica jest taka, ze zamiast caml i CAML trza uzywac capl i CAPL oraz stosowac wskaźnik instancji
<DaZ> jakis dziwny ten basz zreszta :f
<panic_at_school> jak tu http://pastebin.com/3g9RWSky
<panic_at_school> DaZ lol - czytasz, czy nie ma rm -f / ?
<DaZ> czytam to, bo nie chce mi sie rozumieć c [;
<crusty> panic_at_school: dokladnie
<panic_at_school> bardzo dobry nawyk ;)
<panic_at_school> btw - tylko skrypty dla Make są poprawne - reszta robi czaki CAML
<panic_at_school> paczki CAML
<panic_at_school> jakie paczki - biblioteki
<xaxes_> ale rm -R -f / będzie w ogóle działać? przecież to w końcu dojdzie do pliku rm i co? :D
<panic_at_school> zanim dojdzie, przejdzie przez boot ;)
<panic_at_school> i posprzątane
<DaZ> xaxes_: i rm dalej bedzie na dysku dopoki nie skonczy rmowac
<xaxes_> mhm
<panic_at_school> DaZ: proof it
<DaZ> prove
<DaZ> i nie chce mi sie stawiac zadnych srodowisk, tak po prostu juz jest [;
<Enlik> na dysku, a tym bardziej w pamięci
<DaZ> chyba, ze zyje tylko na kopii w pamieci, ale i tak wszystko usunie i wydaje mi sie, ze czytałem o wywalaniu z dysku po.
<Enlik> DaZ: jak usuniesz dowolny plik na Linuksie będący w użytku, to zostanie on usunięty dopiero jak wszystko przestanie z niego korzystać ("nazwa" pliku jednak od razu)
<DaZ> o czyms takim mysle [;
<DaZ> no nic, skoro nie tylko ja w to wierze, to to musi być prawda.
<Enlik> jak wiemy, Windows radzi sobie z tym nieco inaczej :)
<DaZ> :3
<DaZ> ta, tam trzeba nadpisać notatnikiem
<Enlik> "plik jest w użyciu, gtfo"
<DaZ> ja nie wiem czemu oni z tym jeszcze czegos nie zrobili
<DaZ> to jest najbardziej wkurwiajacy pomysł na całej planecie :f
<Enlik> hehe, coś w tym jest
<m477> czyzby nikt nie pil @_@
<qermit> nie
<qermit> DaZ: słownictwo
<termi> :)
<jacekowski> qermit sie wazny poczul
<qermit> jacekowski: nie, ja mam po prostu większego
<dweller> pompką go pompujesz?
<jacekowski> hmm, tak sie zastanawiam czy sobie internetu nie powiekszyc
<OkropNick> :D
<jacekowski> mam ~15Mbit a moglbym miec 30
<jacekowski> moze 40 przy dobrych wiatrach
<jacekowski> za 30% wiecej
<qermit> jacekowski: i co z tym bedziesz robil?
<OkropNick> wareziki...
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> nie wiem czy to ma sens
<qermit> ja sobie zmniejszyłem z 16 na 8\
<OkropNick> :)
<m477> jak to co bedzie robil, wrażenie!
<dweller> bedzie miał większego
<OkropNick> dajta spokoj bo sie piwem zachlysne...
<m477> lepiej niz wódką
<dweller> wodka to nic
<dweller> wez sie spirytem zakrztus
<dweller> trup na miejscu
<OkropNick> eee, serio?
<qermit> dweller: weź pij spirytus nie wiedzą że to spirytus
<dweller> qermit: true story
<jacekowski> ktos jedzie na fosdem?
<dweller> ble
<dweller> sesja
<m477> dweller: jaka sesja, pijemy
<OkropNick> session_destroy();
<Voldenet> session_start();
<Voldenet> prawie zepsułeś irca
<Voldenet> wstydź się
<Wilku> PHP \o/
<Wilku> Lub Java... albo C++...
<Voldenet> nie wiem co ludzie mają do php
<Voldenet> całkiem znośny język do prostych skryptów
<Voldenet> ma to, czego brakuje perlowi
<Voldenet> składnię z C
<jacekowski> oba maja beznadziejna wydajnosc
<xaxes_> btw. C++ się w dzisiejszych czasach przydaje do celów innych, niż duże projekty?
<jacekowski> a jak chcesz skladnie C to uzywaj C
<Voldenet> w perlu trzeba if(){ instrukcja(); } a w php if() instrukcja;
<Voldenet> xaxes_: do małych na przykład
<jacekowski> krotkie if'y to zlo
<widmo> Przekonałeś mnie tym od dzisiaj używam perla
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza w C
<jacekowski> i brak { tez zlo
<xaxes_> Voldenet, ale wtedy to tylko masochizm imo
<Voldenet> jacekowski: prawdziwe zło to: warunek?coś:0;
<Wilku> jacekowski: why?
<OkropNick> co za przebudzenie :)
<jacekowski> bo potem sie okazuje ze tam masz makro zaraz za nim
<Voldenet> xaxes_: zależy co chcesz dokładnie zrobić
<xaxes_> np. w pythonie o wiele szybciej się pisze (nadal imo)
<Voldenet> int c[256],n; void main(){ while((n=getchar())!=EOF) n[c]++; n=256; while(n--) c[n]?printf("%d %d %c\n",c[n],n,n):0; }
<Voldenet> liczenie znaków
<Voldenet> napisz mi to szybciej działające w czymkolwiek, no?
<Voldenet> skompilowana wersja jak piorun
<jacekowski> Voldenet: wyobraz sobie cos takiego #define costam(aaa,bbb) dupa(aaa);dupa(bbb)   \n if(ccc==5) costam(1,2);
<jacekowski> Voldenet: co sie stanie?
<jacekowski> \n to nowa linia
<jacekowski> Wilku: a to do ciebie mialo byc
<Voldenet> jacekowski: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> no co sie stanie
<Voldenet> to, że ktoś używa głupich define to już jego wina
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> mozesz uzywac jakiejs biblioteki
<Voldenet> if(ccc==5) dupa(1);dupa(2);
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<Voldenet> no i jaki tu problem?
<jacekowski> ze dupa(2) sie zawsze wykona
<jacekowski> a dupa(1) w zaleznosci od wyniku
<Voldenet> no tak
<jacekowski> a tego autor raczej nie mial na mysli
<jacekowski> trafisz na jakies makro w kodzie swoim
<jacekowski> i potem siedzisz czemu sie cos wykonuje jak nie powinno
<Voldenet> to tak jak z nawiasami problem
<Voldenet> jak ktoś robi błędy tupu a(x);b(x) zamiast { a(x); b(x); }
<Voldenet> to już jego problem
<jacekowski> ale skad on ma wiedziec
<jacekowski> masz sobie jakas biblioteke cudza
<Voldenet> głupie gadanie
<Voldenet> biblioteka źle napisana
<Voldenet> i tyle
<jacekowski> i ma "funkcje" dupa(int, int)
<jacekowski> nie zagladasz do kazdego pliku sprawdzic czy to makro czy na prawde funkcja
<jacekowski> dlatego twierdze ze zawsze trzeba pisac {} przy ifach
<Voldenet> no tak
<Voldenet> ale #define kwadrat(i) (i*i) to też błąd
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<Voldenet> programiści piszący taki beznadziejny kod są winni
<Voldenet> jak ktoś korzysta z bibliotek robionych przez kretyna, to... ma pecha
 * xaxes_ znowu czuje się głupi
<Voldenet> zresztą lepiej zrobić za dużo nawiasów i klamr
<Voldenet> niż za mało
<m477> ;)))
<jacekowski> to jedzie ktos na fosdem?
<Voldenet> ja bym pojechał, ale mi za to nie zapłacą
<Voldenet> poza tym, daleko
<jacekowski> gdzie
<jacekowski> bruksela to blisko
<jacekowski> 3h pociagiem
<jacekowski> nawet mniej
<dweller> 3h to na pociąg byśmy czekali ;f
<jacekowski> 40minut do londynu
<jacekowski> i potem 2h do brukseli
<xaxes_> jacekowski, czym ty się poruszasz?!
<Voldenet> xaxes_: mechem
<jacekowski> pociag
<m477> czym sie rozni makro od funkcji?
<jacekowski> takie duze jedzie po szynach
<Voldenet> m477: a czym się różni kwadrat od koła?
<jacekowski> m477: makro jest rozwiazywane przez preprocesor
<Voldenet> mhm
<Voldenet> możesz zresztą zobaczyć po preprocesie plik
<m477> jacekowski: i?
<Voldenet> gcc -E bodajże
<m477> a w interpreterze tez jest preprocesor?
<jacekowski> xaxes_: poczytaj sobie
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g eurostar
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Eurostar : Tickets, Bookings, Timetables, fares and offers: <http://www.eurostar.com/>
<xaxes_> jacekowski, i tak niepełnoletni jestem, rodzice nie puszczą mnie
<m477> ;dddd
<m477> na zlot fanow wowa jedziecie?
<Voldenet> m477: minecraft
<Voldenet> wow jest dla nolife
<m477> ;)
<Voldenet> :D
<m477> uf
<m477> dobrze ze wzadna nie gralem
<jacekowski> mnie tez nie
<jacekowski> ale nie maja nic do gadania
<jacekowski> za stary juz jestem
<Voldenet> mmorpg są jak praca
<Voldenet> ale ironia, kiedyś bluzgałem na casualówki co się przechodzi w 4-5h
<Voldenet> a teraz na inne nie mam czasu
<bastetmilo> 1st
<Voldenet> 2th
<xaxes_> 3rd
<jacekowski> Voldenet: czytalem arta na ten temat wlasnie
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ze gry dalej sa robione dla tych samych graczy co kilka lat temu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: tylko ze teraz ci sie zestarzeli i wlasnie oczekuja krotszych bardziej intensywnych gier bo na inne nie maja wlasnie czasu
<jacekowski> NFS most wanted przechodzilem prawie rok
<konradb> lol
<konradb> ja w wakacje obrobiłem
<qermit> pewnie na najłatwiejszych ustawieniach
<jacekowski> konradb: bo ty masz czas
<jacekowski> konradb: ja pracuje
<jacekowski> i jezdze po zadupiach
<fajnymarcin1988> witam
<fajnymarcin1988> mam pytanko
<fajnymarcin1988> jest ktoś żywy??
<Thorbjorn> niet ;D
<bastetmilo> nie. same zombie
<fajnymarcin1988> hehe
<fajnymarcin1988> ok
<bastetmilo> ale nick...
<fajnymarcin1988> korzystacie z ubuntu tak?
<bastetmilo> nie.
<fajnymarcin1988> a z czego??
<fajnymarcin1988> jaka dystrybucja
<bastetmilo> macosx
<fajnymarcin1988> fajnie
<fajnymarcin1988> nigdy nie kozystałem z tego
<fajnymarcin1988> ale słyszałem że super system
<Thorbjorn> siemcia
<fajnymarcin1988> a wracając do pytania to chciałem sie spytać kogoś kto ma ubuntu czy juz wyszła paczka z nowym karnelem 3.1.8
<fajnymarcin1988> elo
<Thorbjorn> a co to jest kernel?
<bastetmilo> karnel...
<fajnymarcin1988> http://kernel.org/
<Thorbjorn> aaa
<Thorbjorn> a ja myślałem, że to taki batonik jest
<Blondinio> witam
<fajnymarcin1988> haha
<Blondinio> zepsuła mi się myszka ! jaka jest najcichsza bo muszę kupić :( ?
<fajnymarcin1988> wszystkie są dobre
<Blondinio> fajnymarcin1988: cześć .... wszystkie ?
<Blondinio> wszystkie są ciche ?
<fajnymarcin1988> logitecha wez
<fajnymarcin1988> moja podkładka jest głośna hehe
<Blondinio> ok a model ?
<fajnymarcin1988> nie no ale kliki to u kazdej słychać
<Blondinio> jak to ! ?
<fajnymarcin1988> ja mam jakąś bezprzewodową
<fajnymarcin1988> m310 chyba
<Blondinio> i słychać kliki ?
<fajnymarcin1988> nie widac bo sie wytarła
<fajnymarcin1988> no jak klikam to słychać
<Blondinio> :(
<fajnymarcin1988> duże przeskoki ma
<fajnymarcin1988> i rolka też
<fajnymarcin1988> ale bateria dlugo trzyma
<fajnymarcin1988> juz ponad pół roku
<Blondinio> miałem mediatecha i tez długo trzymał tylko przycisk sie zepsuł
<fajnymarcin1988> mediatech to troche słabe sa
<Blondinio> no szkoda bo niezły był
<fajnymarcin1988> ja mam jeszcze laserową ale na kabel i jest cichsza
<Blondinio> mam jakeigoś a4techa i słabiutki jest
<Blondinio> g7 630
<fajnymarcin1988> przyzwyczaić sie idzie do wszystkiego
<Blondinio> nie polecam do Linuksa ma przycinki dziwne lol
<fajnymarcin1988> kup poprostu dobrej firmy
<fajnymarcin1988> moja jest ok wszędzie działa
<Blondinio> dobrej znaczy sie z tajwanu nie z chin?
<Blondinio> :)
<fajnymarcin1988> nie skąd tylko znana firma która robi akcesoria do komputerów
<fajnymarcin1988> bo fabryki nawet znane firmy mają w chinach
<fajnymarcin1988> przydałaby mi sie podkładka z materiału a mam plastik i głośny jest:(
 * dweller ma zestaw Microsoftu i fajny jest
<bastetmilo> ja mam tanią oemową od Logitecha, jest światna
<bastetmilo> świetna*
<fajnymarcin1988> podkładkę znaczy sie?
<bastetmilo> nie, myszkę. Rozmawiamy o myszkach nie?
<fajnymarcin1988> tak
<fajnymarcin1988> a teraz z innej beczki jakie macie systemy?? szukam fajnej dystrybucji która by z laptopem chodziła
<bastetmilo> Ubuntu będzie chodzić :)
<bastetmilo> za rączkę
<konradb> sabayon ;d
<konradb> ale pod laptopa bym debiana brał jakiegos
<fajnymarcin1988> ubuntu na dzien dzisiejszy ma dobre wsparcie lecz przez unity pogorszyło sie, obciąza system
<panic_at_school> nie wiecie przypadkiem jak sie robi pliki ./configure?
<konradb> to linux mint
<fajnymarcin1988> pierwszy raz wykrzaczył sie ten najnowszy, po aktualizacji
<fajnymarcin1988> systemowej
<fajnymarcin1988> podobnie jak w fedorze
<fajnymarcin1988> te same krzaki
<Blondinio> kutwa
<Blondinio> :d
<konradb> freebsd :D
<Blondinio> taka myszka ?
<Blondinio> :D
<konradb> :D
<fajnymarcin1988> hehe
<fajnymarcin1988> tutaj to chyba każdy amator a nie profesjonalista obyty z linuxem??
<konradb> znaleźli by sie ;)
<Blondinio> niezłe myszki bsd: http://tinyurl.com/36qujjk  ;D
<fajnymarcin1988> diablice raczej
<Blondinio> hmm dlaczego ja jeszcze nie mam bsd ? http://tinyurl.com/5relfd :D
<fajnymarcin1988> niezła:D ile masz lat??
<fajnymarcin1988> Blondinio:
<Blondinio> bsd od 18+ ?
<Blondinio> lol
<fajnymarcin1988> chciałbyś panienke przywiązać do łóżka i bawić sie z nią gadzetami??
<Blondinio> jutro kupuje dysk dla bsd :D
<Blondinio> fajnymarcin1988: przecież pisze ze zależy mi na myszcze głownie :D
<fajnymarcin1988> dyski drogie
<Blondinio> i mógłby mi nawet wypaść :D
<fajnymarcin1988> to nie są myszki
<fajnymarcin1988> te foty
<fajnymarcin1988> :D
<Blondinio> cholera.... znowu zboczam ;) z tematu
<konradb> its time to sleep then
<fajnymarcin1988> see you later
<konradb> o\
<konradb> \o
<fajnymarcin1988> kurcze musze resetować kompa bo mi jakiś proces obciąża system
<fajnymarcin1988> procek chodzi 80%
<Ozil> sprawdz to przez program qps
<fajnymarcin1988> ja mam windowsa 7
<Blondinio> to tak jak u mnie ;)
<fajnymarcin1988> juz wiem to ten nowy antywirus ashampoo anty malware
<konradb> kill -9 -1
<konradb> ]:->
<fajnymarcin1988> grrrr a miał być lepszy od eseta
<fajnymarcin1988> ;/
<fajnymarcin1988> :D
<Blondinio> o wow ... pamietam jak kiedyś miałem window$a
<Blondinio> wyrzuciłem tą płytę :D
<fajnymarcin1988> można sie wkurzyć
<fajnymarcin1988> ja przeskakuje ciągle raz na ubuntu raz na windowsa a teraz nie mam linuxa i sie wkurzam na windowsa bo muli
<Blondinio> to może coś na live usb ?
<fajnymarcin1988> jutro instaluje ubuntu i nie ma lipy
<konradb> zostaw ubuntu!
<Blondinio> masz 3.0 ?
<konradb> instaluj minta albo debiana czystego
<fajnymarcin1988> dlaczego??
<konradb> bo ubuntu to kombajn
<Blondinio> e ubu jest ok instalowałem najnowszego 2 tygodnie temu
<Blondinio> xubuntu :>
<konradb> szatany z was
<konradb> ubuntu uzywajo
<Ozil> to ja wam coś powiem po 1 miesiosu testowania gs i unity stwierdzam gs lepsze ale mnie stabilne niż unity
<konradb> ;c
<konradb> branoc
<Blondinio> narazie działa :D raz sie zacioł ale to wina płyty głownej
<Ozil> czekam na wersje 3,4
<Ozil> bry
<fajnymarcin1988> gs gnome shell??
<Blondinio> gs taki sklep był kiedyś GS :D
<Ozil> tak gnome shell
<fajnymarcin1988> unity fajny tyle że obciąza system
<Ozil> ja mam wydajne komputery
<fajnymarcin1988> gnome mi średnio pasował bo nie lubie pasków górnych i dolnych razem
<fajnymarcin1988> tzn wole dolny
<Blondinio> a mi pasował kde3 a potem poznałem xfce i do tej pory jest nam ze sobą dobrze :D
<fajnymarcin1988> a mi wszystkie inne odmiany wszystkiego obciązają lapa tak ze wiatraczek cały czas chodzi, tylko ubuntu nie obciąza
<Ozil> tylko że kiedyś był wybór pomiędzy xfce i gnome 2 no i w stylu klasycznegu pulpitu jest kde4 wsumie jeszcze ale niegdy nie lubiłem kde tzn moje komputery go nielubiły
<fajnymarcin1988> kde spoko jest
<fajnymarcin1988> tylko ta ccionka systemowa mi nie pasowała
<fajnymarcin1988> czcionka*
<Ozil> ja najprawdopodobniej zostanę przy gnome shell ale zamierzam sprawdzić to kde4
<fajnymarcin1988> a system jaki na początek wybrać??
<fajnymarcin1988> do nauki
<fajnymarcin1988> bo ja początkujący ale kumaty
<Blondinio> kde4 działa mi słabiej niz xfce ...rachunek prosty nim sie kde uruchomi to  na xfce przegladam juz 3 strone na seamonkey
<Blondinio> :D
<fajnymarcin1988> a mi xfce zacinał sie
<Blondinio> u to ciekawe...
<jacekowski> a ja dalej kde3 uzywam
<jacekowski> i mi bangla
<fajnymarcin1988> i ten drugie środowisko
<jacekowski> odpala sie szybko
<Ozil> bo jakoś ciepło byłem nastawiony do nowego gnome bardziej niż inni chyba a unity to takie nyby jest niby go nie ma nie odpowiada mi wyglądem to raz a po 2 jest brzydkie jak standardowe ubuntu od zawsze
<jacekowski> i wszystko jest fajnie
<Blondinio> nie chciał bym dożyć dnia w którym xfce by mi zacinało bo to byłby koniec z Linuksem :D
<fajnymarcin1988> a gdybym tak zainstalował ubuntu 11.10 i zainstalował gnome shell??
<Ozil> ale tylko na kartach nvidia kolego gnome shell dobrze hula ale zakładam że wiekszośc osub z takowych kart graficznych korzysta bo ati to samobujstwo
<fajnymarcin1988> mam integre ati hd3200
<fajnymarcin1988> mój lapek to hp 6735s
<Ozil> z c2d ?
<Ozil> z core 2 duo ?
<fajnymarcin1988> amd64 2 rdzenie
<fajnymarcin1988> athlon
<fajnymarcin1988> x2
<fajnymarcin1988> 1.9
<Ozil> ja to wierny zestawą nvidia + intel co z tego rze  drożej ale bez problemów a naskładałem się tych zestawów w swoim życiu w bród
<fajnymarcin1988> ja nie mam kasy na innego lapa a wiem że grafa amd ma problemy z linuxem
<fajnymarcin1988> a szkoda
<fajnymarcin1988> bo lubie linuxa
<Ozil> dobra mykam spać
<Blondinio> ja idem pracować ....
<Blondinio> :(
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-31
<suhy> Witajcie :)
<suhy> Potrzebuję wyłapywać z jednej aplikacji dzwięki i razem z dźwiękami z mikrofonu stworzyć wirtualny input - jak się za to zabrać?
<DaZ> omatkobosko
<marahin> DaZ, ++
<janer> jest tu ktoś?
<mati75> nie
<ChaosEngine> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vde93bn6kxk - kto się pisze?
<LordVader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9hrkzh9> (at askubuntu.com)
<LordVader> Znalazłem rozwiązanie tego buga, nie wiem czy jest tu ktoś kot pisze jakieś poradniki dla ubuntu ale zapodaje rozwiązanie ,
<LordVader> odpal terminal z prawami roota, i takdaje sudo w kdozie taki nawyk
<LordVader> sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu
<LordVader> sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /media/ubuntu
<LordVader> PS, gdzie mogę dodać skrypt tak by łądował się przed startę systemu, tzn, przed ekranem logowania ?
<Wizard> o/
<LordVader> Compiz muli, Myślę że KDE jest szybsze, kto to potwierdzi ?
<Wizard> Użyj mocy.
<LordVader> Jest kryzys, nie ma mocy, jest tylko ciemność
<Wizard> KDE jest średnie.
<LordVader> Kubuntu testowałem i było szybkie, do czasu aż się zawiesiło na ament i pomógł tylko restart
<LordVader> Imperium ogłasza iż Windows 8 ginie, kona powoli. Ku chwale imperatora.
<LordVader> Nowy film z seri star wars już w tym roku, zapraszam. Każdy kupiny bilet pójdzie na fundusze imperium.
<LordVader> Znaczy się w 2013 roku.
<LordVader> Też tak macie że obwódka przy firefoxie robi się na chwilę czerwona ?
<LordVader> Wracjąc do mojego problemu, gdzie mamdodać taki kod by startował podczas startu systemu ?
<LordVader> Ja tu jeszcze wrócę ha ha
<Wizard> Cześć szkodnik.
<szkodnik> hej
<Wizard> Kopę lat :)
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<bastetmilo> niech mnie ktoś hiligtuje za 10 sekund
<CookieM> *bastetmilo*
<bastetmilo> oj.
<bastetmilo> czemu nie działa
<szampan_biurwy> bastetmilo:
<Wizard> bastetmilo:
<kamil> cze
<szampan_biurwy> Hej. W sed mogę deklarować zakres /a/,/b/{...}. W jaki sposób mogę dopuścić do dalszego przetwarzania tylko te zakresy (nie tylko linie), które zawierają określony tekst? Wiem, że mógłbym wykonać dalej /c/,/b/{...} i spełni to w wielu przypadkach swoją rolę, jeżeli dane, które mnie interesują leżą w zakresie pod poszukiwanym.
<szampan_biurwy> Obrazowo: http://wklej.to/yNGlc Chce pobrać dla których col="name" zawiera X tylko col="name" i col="addr.
<szampan_biurwy> Mam 11k row, ponad 200k różnych col.
<szampan_biurwy> Mam http://wklej.to/K2IEf ale jest wrażliwe na przypadek, gdy col="name" występuje po pozostałych interesujących col.
<BlessJah> edycja xml sedem nie jest najszczęśliwszym rozwiązaniem
<szampan_biurwy> Poczułem, ale jednak myślałem poćwiczyć dla samego poznania sed . Chciałem uzyskać coś jak http://sprunge.us/aDJV ale obawiam się, że w tym mogłem pominąć kilka rekordów.
<szampan_biurwy> Istnieje coś lekkiego tj.sed/awk przeznaczony typowo do xml? Podobają mi się „mini tools” z Linuksa...
<BlessJah> nie wiem co ci podpasuje, jest masa różnych narzędzi, poszukaj
<BlessJah> w sedzie masz instrukcję GOTO (nazwaną nie wiedzieć czemu branch)
<BlessJah> chcesz wiedzieć więcej?
<BlessJah> brb
<Voldenet> wyrażeniami regularnymi się nie da
<Voldenet> parsować xmla
<Voldenet> ani przetwarzać
<szampan_biurwy> +/- pobrałem dane, które potrzebowałem: http://wklej.to/1WgCE
<szampan_biurwy> Pewnie szybciej niż się bawię z sedem itd. zrobiłbym to w Pythonie, czy czymś, ale... Niemal w pełni automatycznie, oprócz tego, że musiałem usunąć błędne dane oraz „temat” nazwy miejscowości.
<BlessJah> Voldenet: da się, da, tylko trzeba się uprzeć
<szampan_biurwy> Fajnie, że dane urzędów są dostępne na bip.gov.pl...
<szampan_biurwy> $ echo -e "<script\n<script>\n>alert('xss')\n<script\n</script>\n>" | sed -r 's/<(.*)>//g'
<szampan_biurwy> Z ePUAP już tak łatwo danych się nie wytarga. Na bip.gov.pl dane bywają nieaktualne. Rząd nie jest tak otwarty jak Linux ;) A prywatny sejmometr.pl zaczął oferować API ~REST
<swistak35> BlessJah: w assemblerach też instrukcja robiąca GOTO nazywa się branch albo jump : P
<BlessJah> tego nie wiedziałem
<swistak35> branch jest względny (np. 10 linijek w tył), a jump bezwzględny adres do linijki
<swistak35> wiedza z Architektur Systemów Komputerowych przydała mi się w życiu, achievement completed
<swistak35> stfu, unlocked*
<BlessJah> tutaj branch jest skokiem bezwglednym
<BlessJah> swistak35: u nas ten przedmiot nazywa sie ak
<swistak35> wszędzie inaczej - u kolegi jest AOK
<BlessJah> o?
<swistak35> architektura i organizacja komputerów chyba
<swistak35> no, dobranoc i szczęśliwego nowego roku : )
<szampan_biurwy> swistak35: Szczęśliwego
<lgk> mi dziś poczta przyniosła właśnie "Struktura organizacyjna i architektura systemów komputerowych" nówka za 20zl ;)
<qermit> o/
<bastetmilo> cześć qermit
<szampan_biurwy> Hej qermit
<BlessJah> lgk: trzeba było biernata kupić
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: cześć Słonko, wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Nowego Roku! :)
<BlessJah> i nawzajem gwiazdeczko
<bastetmilo> awww :)
<BlessJah> jakie plany na sylwka?
<qermit> kodować
<bastetmilo> gotowanie, picie, trolling na ircu. Jak od dwóch lat :) bez zmian :)
<BlessJah> e, to dzisiaj z wami nie potrolluje
<bastetmilo> (pisać jeszcze nie zaczełam, ale mam w planach)
<BlessJah> o ile tylko MPK dowiezie moją dupę tam i z powrotem
<bastetmilo> (a mogłam być na imprezie we Wrocławiu)
<BlessJah> sylwester z dwójką?
<bastetmilo> Noper
<bastetmilo> z Karotkami
<BlessJah> niewiele rozumiem z tego ichniego rozkładu
<bastetmilo> MPK?
<BlessJah> niby wszystkie linie tramwajowe wg sobotniego, ale już następny punkt wymienia 13 linii, które kursują normalnie do 19 a potem co 30 minut
<BlessJah> komuś się kwantyfikatory pomieszały, chyba powinno być: istnieje linia tramwajowa, która będzie jeździć wg sobotniego
<BlessJah> 8 linii znika w ogóle po 19, meh, bądź tu mądry
<bastetmilo> A autobusy?
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> są 22 linie tramwajowe, 22 - 13 - 8 = 1
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> istnieje *dokładnie* jedna linia tramwajowa, która kursuje wg sobotniego rozkładu
<bastetmilo> która to?
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie szukac
<BlessJah> jakieś nocne mają być w poniedziałek 31 grudnia
<BlessJah> między północą a 2 nad ranem
<BlessJah> zakładam że chodziło o jutro
<bastetmilo> ale 31 grudnia miedzy polnoca na 2 nad ranem juz było
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> dlatego zakładam że chodzi o dzień jutrzejszy
<bastetmilo> uhum. Zeskanowałam tekst, i niedoczytałam ostatniego zdania
<DaZ> nie przeskoczysz
<szampan_biurwy> Mógłby ktoś wykonać $ strace geany i powiedzieć czy dostaje także mnóstwo clock_gettime( [...] ) = 0 (Timeout) po pełnym załadowaniu dokumentu w czasie nie wykonywania żadnych dodatkowych akcji? Dziwne, nieproporcjonalne obciążenie generowane przez geany u siebie zauważyłem.
<jacekowski> clock_gettime=0 to akurat jest ok
<szampan_biurwy> jacekowski: Normą jest, że jest to stale powtarzane? http://wklej.to/xRewn Nie programuje w C++ i innych kompilowanych.
<szampan_biurwy> Klatkuje nawet przewijanie dokumentu uniemożliwiając korzystanie.
<jacekowski> geany jest gownianym IDE
<jacekowski> wiec moze robic cholera wie co
<szampan_biurwy> Dotąd miałem go za lekkiego i faktycznie był.
<szampan_biurwy> Co polecasz zamiast możliwie lekkiego? Gedit u mnie właśnie zauważyłem także ma problem jak go uruchamiam z innego konta niż główne (seperuje część pracy na różne konta użytkowników i sudo su, albo sudo -H -u xx x-terminal-emulator), ale to inny problem na kiedy indziej.
<lgk> vim
<Ashiren> mcedit
<szampan_biurwy> lgk: W przyszłości może do niego dorosnę... ;)
<lgk> ja tam używam eclipse, jednak skoro u ciebie geany/gedit są "cieżkie" to o eclipse nawet nie wspominałem
<bastetmilo> szampan_biurwy: a sublime text 2?
<szampan_biurwy> Dziękuje. Sprawdzę jak skompiluje geany...
<szampan_biurwy> Znalazłem przyczynę problemu. Błędne zmienne środowiskowe powodowały problem przy gedzicie (nie uruchamiał się) i przy geany (wieszał się). Spowodowane były one przez logowanie się na użytkownika przez $ su [user] zamiast su - [user]
<Szpinak_biurwy> Najprawdopodobniej przez DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS .
<krefny> jacekowski jesteś?
<garr> 1st
<dj_oko> foreveralone.jpg
<ania12lat> 0nd
<Szpinak_biurwy> Najlepszego!
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-01
<qermit> o/
<Szpinak_biurwy> \o
<qermit> tak sie zastanawiam czy kiedyś wszystko poprostu wolniej chodziło czy kod był mniejszy
<BlessJah> co tak cicho tu?
<Voldenet> szukasz imprezy?
<Voldenet> Tutaj nawet alkoholu i przekleństw nie można
<Voldenet> dość słabo
<nakazanieto> Hej.
<nakazanieto> CookieM: o/
<CookieM> o\
<CookieM> \o
<CookieM> \o/ happy new year 2 everyone!
<nakazanieto> tak, tak.
<nakazanieto> ale dynia napierdziel
<nakazanieto> napierdziela*
<CookieM> Linus 'skorygował' ostatnio jednego z developerów jądra za obarczeniem za nieprawidłowe działanie programu właśnie tego programu a nie jądra: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/23/75
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<CookieM> re
<nakazanieto> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> o/
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Dreadlish> wiedziałem, że czegoś nie widzę.
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Czego nie widzisz?
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<Dreadlish> teraz widze wszystko.
<Wizard> CookieM: Mów po polsku!
<CookieM> dobra, kajam się w prochu i popiele
<BlessJah> Voldenet: imprezy akurat znajdywaly mnie
<BlessJah> ja znalazlem troche internetu i chcialem sprawdzic jak sie bawicie
<uh4> http://allegro.pl/20-000-video-youtube-views-odslon-promocja-i2913484293.html
<Wizard> uh4: Widzę, że twój botnet nie śpi :)
<uh4> Wizard: jaki moj? :P
<Wizard> uh4: A czyj?
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> O, Wizard.
<Wizard> O, gjm.
<Wizard> Co słychać, gjm?
<gjm> Głowa mnie boli ;)
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Mnie już przestała.
<Wizard> Ale musiałem sięporatować piwami
<Wizard> Idę pograć w BV
<Wizard> BVE
<gjm> Spoko.
<Mongolski> hej
<tajwanuser> czesc
<Wizard> Nudne.
<jacekowski> w ogole, czy to tylko mi sie wydaje czy gdy na konsole sa w chu** drogie
<jacekowski> w takim PSN store NFS to £59
<tajwanuser> kto by gral w gry... ;)
<Wizard> No to taka już tradycja sylwestrowa chyba, nie? :D
<tajwanuser> dzisiaj wstalem po sylwestrze i ludziome zebralo sie na rozmowy o grach
<tajwanuser> nic nie mialem do powiedzenia :D wszyscy tluka rowno
<onedeep69> hej
<Wizard> onedeep69: Cześć
<tagava1> witam. chciałbym uruchomić takie polecenie "irsend SEND_ONCE AVR260 KEY_POWER"
<Voldenet> tagava1: są dwie rzeczy które możesz zrobić
<tagava1> uruchamia ono amplituner poprzez nadajnik podczerwieni
<Voldenet> wpisać to w bashu
<tagava1> chciałbym aby zostało ono wykonane
<Voldenet> albo zrobić aktywator na pulpicie
<tagava1> po uruchomieniu lirca po reboocie
<Voldenet> czy jak to się w gnomie nazywa
<tagava1> ale przed tym jak lightdm wystauje
<Voldenet> oh
<Voldenet> koniecznie przed tym?
<tagava1> jak to najlepiej zrobic
<tagava1> tak
<tagava1> amplituner musi byc wlaczony
<Voldenet> ale to jest jakoś powiązane z lightdm, tzn. lightdm wymaga irsend
<tagava1> przed startem X
<Voldenet> najłatwiej by było zmienić initscripty
<tagava1> /etc/init/lightdm.conf na przyklad tutaj?
<Voldenet> nie
<jacekowski> moze do xinitrc dopisac
<jacekowski> ale ubuntu uzywa upstarta
<jacekowski> zrob skrypt do upstarta
<jacekowski> i zrob start on lirc
<tagava1> posiadam lubuntu 12.10
<jacekowski> i wpisz twoja komende
<jacekowski> prost
<jacekowski> proste
<jacekowski> ew. do xinitrc
<Voldenet> /home/nfs/lib/init/upstart-job
<Voldenet> tutaj
<Voldenet> ups, zapomniałem, że to ja mam /home/nfs
<Voldenet> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Voldenet> o, teraz lepiej
<tagava1> dziekuje - przejgladne najpier man coby glupich pytan nie pisac jak to zrobic :)
<tagava1> hmm no i nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac
<Voldenet> tagava1: hmm, a szukałeś w googlach?
<tagava1> Voldenet: tak i mam niejasnosc
<tagava1> musze dodac skrypy do /etc/init a potem w /lib/init/ upstart-job mam ja ustawic?
<tagava1> czy też wystarczy samo dodanie w upstart?
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, że ja bym zrobił to inaczej, bo nie wiem jak działa upstart
<Voldenet> ale z tego co widzę, to upstart-job odpala wszystko z /etc/init
<Voldenet> a nie, lepszy bajer
<tagava1> a jeśli chodzi o najprostszą metodę (znajomość linuxa mam na poziomie minimalnym)
<tagava1> to jak najszybciej kłopot rozwiązać?
<Voldenet> najszybciej wrzucić skrypt
<Voldenet> do /etc/init.d
<Voldenet> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-write-sys-v-init-script-to-start-stop-service.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34fsax> (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Voldenet> potem stworzyć dowiązanie w /etc/rcS.d
<Voldenet> przy czym nazwa pliku musi być np. S69MojSkrypt
<Voldenet> jak S70x11-common to x11
<tagava1> rc5.d jest uruchamiane przy starcie niezaleznie czy jest to zimny start czy reboot?
<Voldenet> co
<DaZ> a co za roznica czy zimny start czy reboot? >:
<Voldenet> no właśnie :D
<tagava1> ok ok :)
<Voldenet> generalnie init już dostaje parametr do jakiego runlevela ma się logować
<Voldenet> w rcS.d jest to
<Voldenet> co odpala się ZAWSZE
<tagava1> lightdm zdaje sie startowac w inny sposob bo go w rc5 nie widze
<Voldenet> a więc jeśli jest ryzyko, że polecenie się nie powiedzie jak np. nie ma pulseaudio
<Voldenet> albo coś
<Voldenet> tagava1: lightdm to tylko jeden z menedżerów wyświetlania
<Voldenet> czy tam jak to się nazywa
<DaZ> bo w cywilizowanym swiecie takie rzeczy startuja inaczej :v
<DaZ> inittabem, czy cos ;v
<Voldenet> w cywilizowanym świecie takie rzeczy każdy użytkownik ma w xinit
<Voldenet> i nie ma faszystowskiego "tutaj wszyscy robią w lightdm"
<DaZ> no straszny faszyzm.
<Voldenet> ale w ubuntu porzucili szybkość i łatwość na rzecz...
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<tagava1> wiem ze wyrażam się mało konkretnie i językiem nie do przyjęcia ale niestety nie ma kanału dla newbie :)
<tagava1> jeszcze jedno pytanie mnie nurtuje
<DaZ> nie jęcz.
<tagava1> S19lirc startuje więc zrobię coś na kształt S25MójSkrypt
<tagava1> mam pewność że soatanie uruchomiony przed X-ami?
<Voldenet> a jaki iksy mają numer?
<Voldenet> jak większy, to tak
<tagava1> ano właśnie X-ów w rc5 nie widzę
<tagava1> stąd moje obawy
<Voldenet> bo to upstart robi
<tagava1> ano właśnie
<tagava1> więc koniec kocem jaka będzie kolejność?
<Voldenet> wygląda na to, że najpierw odpalają się skrypty
<Voldenet> w /etc/rc*.d
<Voldenet> also, nie rób symlinka sam do rc.d
<Voldenet> tylko użyj update-rc.d
<Voldenet> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/pl/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<tagava1> ok dzięki - powoli go konczę
<marahin> hej, um
<marahin> miał ktoś problem z przerywanym dźwiękiem w Ubu 12.10?
<marahin> to jest na notebooku. W ustawieniach dźwięku, przy testowaniu (Front left, front right) pani bardzo ładnie mówi i dobrze słychać, aczkolwiek ja kjuż odpalam filmik na jutjubach, to nie bardzo
<Dreadlish> wyłącz pulse.
<marahin> how do?
<Dreadlish> killall pulseaudio i zmienić wyjścia?
<marahin> pięknie.
<marahin> dzieny bardzo, gimnazja będą Ci wdzięczne
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-02
<dweller> 1st
<Mongolski> hej
<CookieM> Mongolski: re
<gjm> CookieM: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=re&defid=715705
<CookieM> gjm: dzięki
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Jooooooł.
<CookieM> elo ziom
<gjm> #jakizabawny
<gjm> Wizard: Wróciłeś czy tak sobie wpadłeś?
<Wizard> Tak sobie wpadłem ;)
<Wizard> Co prawda Ubuntu mam ciągle i chyba bez sensu jes instalacja czegokolwik innego
<Wizard> Coś mi klawiatura nawala ;P
<aquila> Witam
<aquila> ma ktoś trochę czasu?
<shpaq> do czego?
<aquila> nie mogę połączyć się z siecią domową wi-fi
<aquila> próbuję już 2 dni wszystkimi mi znanymi sposobami i nic
<shpaq> przecież to się w ubuntu wyklikuje
<aquila> wszędzie gdzie byłem nie stwarzało to problemu jedynie u mnie w domu
<shpaq> masz jakieś specyficzne ustawienia na routerze?
<aquila> no to wiem ale jest jakiś problem
<shpaq> sugerowałbym sprawdzić to
<aquila> ukryta sieć, szyfrowanie wpa2, filtrowanie po mac
<gjm> Bingo, filtrowanie po MAC.
<aquila> 2 inne komputery łączą się bez problemu
<aquila> nawet mój telefon z wi-fi
<gjm> Adres Twojej karty jest na liście w rouerze?
<aquila> oczywiście
<shpaq> wyłącz na moment filtrowanie i zobaczysz, że zadziała ;)
<aquila> ale nawet jak wyłączę szyfrowanie oraz filtrowanie, goła sieć też nie chce się łączyć
<shpaq> a co masz fajnego w logach?
<shpaq> systemu i routera
<aquila> no właśnie tak robiłem
<aquila> i to jest dziwne
<gjm> Odpal nm-applet w terminalu, spróbuj się połaczyć i zobacz co wypluwa.
<gjm> W nazwie sieci nie ma jakichś "dziwnych" znaczków?
<aquila> na kompie lampka od karty wi-fi świeci się na niebiesko
<gjm> No i wklej gdzieś co wypluwa: rfkill list
<aquila> nm-applet ** (nm-applet:6625): DEBUG: going for offline with icon: notification-network-wireless-disconnected
<aquila> i nic więcej
<aquila> hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<aquila> 	Soft blocked: no
<aquila> 	Hard blocked: no
<aquila> nie nic nie jest blokowane
<grzyb> taki maly offtopic... czy mi sie wydaje czy kde dziala duzo sprawniej i ladniej od gnome z unity ?
<grzyb> mialem czyste ubuntu i chodzilo tak sobie... sprawdzalem na roznych steronikach nvidii... a po zainstalowaniu buntu wszystko ladnie plynnie i stablinie na nouveau
<grzyb> *kubuntu
<Wizard> Wrażenie.
<Wizard> KDE znacznie dłużej się za to ładuje ;)
<grzyb> no nie wylaczam czesto kompa wiec nie odczuwam tego zabardzo :P
<grzyb> ale np na ubuntu klikajac na dash-a troche czekalem az sie pojawi
<Wizard> Chodzi o to, że KDE tak naprawdę nie jest jakoś szczególnie przeładowane wodotryskami. Ot, nieco przezroczystości, jakieś proste animacje i xdamage.
<grzyb> no nie jest... gnome + unity tez nie jest
<Wizard> No ale to już inna sprawa: Dash robi dużo rzeczy pod spodem.
<grzyb> a ok... to nie wiedzialem...
<Wizard> Jakieś szukajki tam ma. Ogólnie wolny jest ;)
<grzyb> wlasnie strasznie kde przypadlo mi do gustu.. bo dziala plynnie stabilnie bezproblemowo.. i ladnie wyglada
<gjm> Co kto lubi.
<grzyb> a teraz jeszcze takie pytanko z ciekawosci... czy czestym bugiem jest to ze przy kopiowaniu np plikow w monitorze pokazane jest ze zrzera 100% na jednym z core-ów
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Nie powinno, nawet, jeśli plik jest duży. Chyba, że masz baaaardzo szybki dysk :P
<Wizard> Chociaż to i tak DMA powinno zapobiegać temu
<grzyb> a chodzi mi o kopiowanie na fat32 po usb
<grzyb> z ntfs-a
<grzyb> bo w sumie tego 100% na corze nawet nie odulem temperrraturach czy cos
<grzyb> po prsotu tak jaby nagle pojawilo sie wirtualne 100%
<Wizard> Uh, nie używaj lepiej ntfs.
<Wizard> To nie jest najbezpieczniejszy system plików. O facie nie wspominam, bo to marnacja miejsca.
<gjm> Czasem trzeba, ja na NTFS trzymam pliki z których korzystam na Windowsie i Linuksie.
<grzyb> no wlasnie ja tez... to taka u mnie wspolna partycja
<grzyb> aby 2 systemu mogly ogladac archiwum-x :D :P
<Wizard> Archiwum-XXX..
<Wizard> Po co komuś dwa systemy na jednym komputerze?
<grzyb> battlefield 3 :D
<grzyb> i wszystko jasne D:
<grzyb> no i linux
<grzyb> tego tlumaczyc nie trzeba :D
<uh4> cz
<Wizard> c
<grzyb> ??
<aquila> no jak tam jest tam jeszcze ktoś?
<grzyb> no np ja jestem :P
<aquila> moja karta to PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<Wizard> Mało PRO.
<Wizard> Ten aquila często przychodzi? bo już któryś raz widzę go z tym samym problemem.
<gjm> 12:52 gjm@holmes:~ $ grep aquila irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl.log | wc -l
<gjm> 65
<Voldenet> dobry człowiek
<Voldenet> napisał nam jaką ma kartę sieciową i zniknął
<Voldenet> a nie od dziś wiadomo, że linux + wifi = klęska
<Voldenet> nawet na windowsie mobile 5 lepiej to działa
<gjm> SOA#1
<Voldenet> ja tam zawsze mam problem z certyfikatami
<grzyb> linux + wifi != klęska :P przynajmniej nie zawsze
<Voldenet> zachciało mi się wpa2 enterprise
<grzyb> odpowiednika backtracka nie znalazłem
<grzyb> na windowsie :P
<Voldenet> raczej chodzi mi o to, że od niepamiętnych czasów jak chcę się połączyć z wifi
<Voldenet> to dostaję aplet do gnome'a który nie działa
<grzyb> a ok... no ja nie mam wifi :P bo netia dała tandetne wifi
<Voldenet> i muszę wszystko ręcznie klepać
<grzyb> gdzie zasilacz padł :/
<Voldenet> e tam, w tych 'domowych' routerach cisco też zasilacze padają
<Voldenet> czyli wrt54g*
<grzyb> zreszcą cały router był do ....
<grzyb> no mam starego lingsysa
<grzyb> *linksysa
<grzyb> od dobrych 4 lat :P
<grzyb> duuużo lepszy był od tego netioiwego
<grzyb> dlatego miałem 2 na raz... tylko że netiowe przeflashowany i skonfiguroany aby działał tylko jako access point
<gjm> Voldenet: Mi działa. Ale w sumie ręczne wklepanie ustawień dużo czasu nie zajmuje, gorzej jak sporo podróżujesz.
<gjm> No i obsługuje 3g ootb.
<grzyb> a ok... może... no ja jak narazie nie narzekam
<grzyb> też mam 3g :)
<grzyb> i hula ładnie :)
<Voldenet> ja 3g obsługuję przez komórkę
<grzyb> aa.. no ja wbudowane
<Voldenet> po ad-hoc wifi
<grzyb> dellowskie brandowane ericssony
<grzyb> tylko sieci nie wychwytuje :/ ale to standart na aero
<grzyb> tzn zasięgu nie pokazuje
<grzyb> takie pytanko... kolejne z serii z ciekawości.... jakie są popularne irc-e typowo linuxowe
<grzyb> ?
<Voldenet> weechat, irssi, xchat
<grzyb> bo jestem początkujący i jak się trafia pytanko.. to szukanie na forach czasami nie pomaga.
<grzyb> chodzi mi nie o programy
<Voldenet> ja tam preferuję znc
<Voldenet> aaa, o sieci
<grzyb> nom
<Voldenet> freenode
<grzyb> znam.. tylko np jak szukać tych "dobrych" pokoi
<grzyb> czy kanałów
<grzyb> bo nie wiem jak się to na ircu nazywa to co się joinuje :P
<gjm> /list
<grzyb> znam....to na freenode-ie jest tego w ch... tzn dużo :P
<grzyb> nie ma jakiegoś takiego popularnego jak np teraz ubuntu-pl
<gjm> grzyb: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<grzyb> oo thx :D
<Wizard> grzyb: A co, dzewczyny szukasz? To nie na Freenode ;)
<grzyb> niee :P po prostu czasami są problemy z linuxem.. coś nie działa... widomo jak to noob na początku..
<grzyb> a irc pomaga
<grzyb> w tym :) nie to samo co na formum
<grzyb> zresztą teraz irce po raz 2 w życiu używam :P
<grzyb> a czytając bash.org.pl stwierdziłem czemu by nie tak się podouczać czegoś.. skoro spora społeczność tu siedzi
<grzyb> a na bshu co chwile jakieś komputerowe żarciki  :D
<Wizard> *khm*
<Wizard> "Społeczność" co tu siedzi, to głównie nic nie mówi.
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak to teraz wygląda, ale aktywnych ludzi to tu było góra kilkanaście.
<Wizard> Oczywiście nie naraz ;)
 * shpaq był
<Wizard> Gdzie był?
<shpaq> i same mądre rzeczy pisał
<shpaq> ;)
<shpaq> no tutaj był
<Wizard> Z tego nic dobrego wyjść nie mogło :D
<shpaq> ;/
<shpaq> podłamałemś trochę moje ego
<Wizard> Ale cóż.. Ubuntu ma to do siebie, że nowi użytkownicy wyrastają jak grzyby po deszczu ;)
<shpaq> teraz jest wielkości mazowieckiego
<Wizard> shpaq: Mazowieckie jest małe.
<shpaq> Wizard: no toż mówię
<dweller> bo my jesteśmy inteligencja tego kraju
<Wizard> Ehe, tak se tłumacz.
 * shpaq tam jest
<grzyb> no wiem :) sporo już jest.. w sumie się cieszę :) może wreszcie bd tak że wywalę windowsa...a le to doppiero jak bd gry na linuxa :)
<Wizard> shpaq jakby spadł z ego na inteligencję, to by się zabił na miejscu.
<Wizard> bd?
<grzyb> będą
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Masz problemy z klawiaturą?
<dweller> grzyb: lepiej posadzić windowsa na kvm z passthru gpu
<shpaq> Wizard: myślisz, że aż tak żle?
<shpaq> do grania służą konsole
<grzyb> no czasami szybkość nad jakość stawiam
<grzyb> a bd to tak mi się skrót utarł
<shpaq> to tak jakby wymagać od szybkiego numeru jakichś mega fajerwerkó
<grzyb> oby steam rozpoczął rewolucję :)
<dweller> grzyb: no to windowsa sie nie pozbedziesz :-D
<grzyb> damn... nadzieja umiera ostatnia..
<Wizard> I tak jak wytrzymasz na linuksie miesiąc, to będzie dobrze.
<Wizard> Chociaż dziś jest łatwiej niż dawniej.
<Wizard> Wszystko działa.
<grzyb> spoooko...
<grzyb> na lapku działa lepiej niż windows :D
<shpaq> Wizard: żebyś wiedział
<shpaq> ostatanio jak pierdzielnąłem jakiś większ apdejt żę2
<shpaq> to mi się teraz ajfon z automatu montuje ;/
<Wizard> Co ci się montuje?
<grzyb> heheh :D
<shpaq> ajfon
<Wizard> Od kiedy jesteś gejem?
<shpaq> ;(
<Wizard> :|
<shpaq> nie jestem
<Wizard> Jak to nie?
<shpaq> normalnie nie
<shpaq> ilu adminów gejów znasz?
<bastetmilo> Ciebie?
<shpaq> ;/
<shpaq> a myślałem, że dziecko i cycata kobieta będą dobrą przykrywką
<Wizard> WYDAŁO SIĘ!
<bastetmilo> jakby nie była cycata to byśmy może uwierzyli
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, poka foto ;D
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> ale ja uwielbiam cycki
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> No ale ten ajfon pasuje tak średnio..
<shpaq> czepiasz się
<shpaq> jak mi się zepsuje to kupię sobie następnego ajfona
<grzyb> nie szkoda kasy na niego ?
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> po jb jest bardzo przyjemnie używalny
<grzyb> hmm.. tzn? jak przyjemnie :P redtube jest chyba tylko we flashu dostępny :P
<shpaq> porno to się ogląda w hd na 47" tv, a nie na komórce we flashu
<grzyb> ehh.. hd na 47 calach... pixel wygląda pewnie jak paznokieć :P
<grzyb> ale porno w 4k to by było coś
<grzyb> zresztą się załorze że pierwsze filmy w tej rozdzielczości dostępne masowo to własnie będą pornole :D
<grzyb> damn.. *założę
<shpaq> dobrze wyglądają
<shpaq> ze swoją babą oglądamy w ten sposób
<jacekowski> kupilem 51 cali plazme ostatnio
<kamil_> cze
<gjm> Super.
<shpaq> za duża jak na moje mieszkanie
<Wizard> Porno oglądasz z babą?
<Wizard> Cześć tajwanuser.
<Wizard> ftpd: Ping.
<shpaq> Wizard: a z kim mam oglądać?
<shpaq> z kolegami?
<Wizard> Nie no.
<tajwanuser> :D
<grzyb> nie no tutaj forever alone nie jest jeszcze najgorszym wyjściem :P
<grzyb> choć prawda.. nie najlepszym
<tajwanuser> kiedys jak wlaczylem porno podczas zabawy z laska to zrobila duze oczy i nie moglem jej oderwac od monitora :D
<Wizard> Dobra, panowie..
<Wizard> Czas zmienić temat.
<ftpd> Wizard, Pong.
<shpaq> o, cenzura wkracza
<tajwanuser> :D
<Wizard> Dupura.
<Wizard> ftpd: Co z FOSDEM?
<shpaq> smoleńsk k.
<grzyb> dobra.... to które jajko polecacie ^^ :D
<marahin> TUSKA WINA
<marahin> I TVNU
<tajwanuser> tylko nie o jedzeniu:P nie przypominajcie mi, ze nie mam nic do jedzenia:P
<ftpd> Wizard, Na 99% jadę z firmy, czekam aż szef mi to potwierdzi.
<ftpd> Rano z nim gadałem, to mówił, że raczej się nic nie zmieniło w tym temacie.
<ftpd> Ale wolę pewność, a nie 'raczej'.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: W takim razie zabiorę cię z Wrocławia.
<Wizard> I pojedziemy we dwójkę.
<shpaq> jedziecie na fosdem?
<shpaq> nerdy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Ok, jeśli faktycznie tak Ci pasuje to fajnie :)
<bastetmilo> no to w sumie już za jakims hotelem trzeba się rozejrzeć
<Wizard> Nie pasuje mi, ale tak będzie lepiej :P
<bastetmilo> jak nie pasuje?
<bastetmilo> Hotel?
<grzyb> właśnie panowie ( a może i panie :P ) ...jak już zeszliśmy z tematu pornosów... co pokończylisice ? jak z robotą po co skończyliście ?
<bastetmilo> grzyb: masz problem ze spacją. Napraw go, bo nie mogę Cię czytać.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie pasuje mi przez Wrocław, bo droga jest okrutna i nie znam miasta ;)
<shpaq> grzyb: eeee?
<Wizard> Ale jak trza, to trzeba.
<shpaq> w sumie to fosdem niegłupi ale wolałbym glastonbury :)
<Wizard> I tak, trzeba się rozglądać za hotelem.
<Wizard> shpaq: LOL
<shpaq> [;
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale za Wrocławiem wbijamy na a4 i jest piękna trasa :>
<grzyb> hmm jaki problem ? u mnie wszystko ładnie wygląda
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Racja.
<bastetmilo> grzyb: serio? Nie widzisz różnicy?
<grzyb> a pytałem bo wsyscy zachwalają IT i wogóle... a jak to w praktyce jest.. to nie wiem
<Wizard> grzyb: Przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi się spacji nie stawia.
<grzyb> no serio.. kożystam zz irssi
<grzyb> i jest ładnie
<grzyb> oki bd pamiętać
<Wizard> I znów to bd..
<ftpd> Wizard, Jechanie do Belgii przez Wrocław jest głupie :P
<Wizard> Niekoniecznie.
<grzyb> sorka takie dziwne przyzwyczajenie. Nawet już nie zauważam jak je robię.
<ftpd> Co do hotelu, ja prawdopodobnie będę tutaj: http://www.nh-hotels.com/nh/en/hotels/belgium/brussels/nh-atlanta-brussels.html
<ftpd> Wbijajcie, to Was po mieście oprowadzę ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wiemy, już się chwaliłeś burżuju.
<ftpd> Czym się tu chwalić?
<Wizard> Hmm.
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem, ale wspominałes o tym hotelu jakieś... milion razy.
<bastetmilo> :>
<Wizard> bastetmilo: 100km więcej jest przez Wrocław i 3h dłużej ;)
<ftpd> Znaczy zawsze braliśmy ten hotel, zobaczę, co w tym roku administracja zaproponuje.
<ftpd> 14:29:05 | <Wizard>	 Niekoniecznie.
<ftpd> A jednak.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Walisz na ałtostradę w Warszawie i potem durch nach Berlin.
<ftpd> W berlinie obiad i dalej.
<bastetmilo> zaraz. 100km i 3h?
<Wizard> W jakiej Warszawie na autostradę?
<Wizard> Warszawa jest w drugą stronę :/
<ftpd> No… na a2?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to illi miał jechać z Warszawy
<ftpd> A to skąd Ty mieszkasz, jak nie z Warszawy?
<Wizard> Łódź.
<Wizard> Jeszcze mnie w Warszawie nie widzieli :/
<ftpd> No to też na a2.
<gjm> ftpd: "ałtostradę"?
<jacekowski> ftpd: ty jedziesz na fosdem?
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> widze ze akurat o tym gadacie
<bastetmilo> kto jedzie ten jedzie, kto leci ten leci :>
<jacekowski> ja wole pociagiem
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Zapomnij, że będę leciał samolotem
<Wizard> Już wolę się tłuc te 12h samochodem.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy coś mówię??
<jacekowski> a ja na narty chyba pociagiem pojade
<Wizard> Na narty. LOL.
<jacekowski> w 7h od momentu wyjazdu z domu jestem na polnocy francji
<Wizard> Narty są dla Warszawiaków, żeby sobie tkwili na zakopiance za karę.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Suuuuper.
<jacekowski> czyli tak na prawde lepiej niz samolotem
<jacekowski> bo samolot moze i leci 1:30 ale trzeba jeszcze wejsc wyjsc i w ogole
<Wizard> A potem przez tydzień oddajesz się sportowi, który polega na zjeżdżaniu z górki..
<Wizard> Świetnie!
<jacekowski> Wizard: i wjezdzaniu na nia
<jacekowski> Wizard: i jest zimno
<jacekowski> i mokro
<Wizard> Byłem kiedyś dzieckiem, jeździłem na sankach.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Tak.
<ftpd> Narty są sporzo.
<ftpd> Snowboard jest ble.
<ftpd> gjm, Ano, ałtostradę. Tylko tam nie można ludzią łapać ałtostopu.
<Wizard> Nie morzna?
<jacekowski> na autostradzie autostop lapac?
<Belzebub> killall -10 ftpd
<gjm> H3H3H3
<bastetmilo> hihihi
<ftpd> Belzebub, bash: killall: Operation not permitted.
<ftpd> Disko disko PARTIZANI.
<aquila> no i co z tym moim połączeniem
<Wizard> aquila: Nie wiemy :(
<t0m3k> ktoś coś wie o odliczaniu na stronie głównej naszego ulubionego systemu? ;>
<jacekowski> siakis dotykowy OS
 * DaZ patrzy na windows.microsoft.com i nic nie widzi
<Mongolski> hej
<beboj_> co dradzacie
<beboj_> Alpine czy mutt ?
<beboj_> z textowych klientow
<Belzebub> beboj_: sendmail i mail :D
<tajwanuser> beboj_: po co Ci tekstowy klientk?
<beboj_> Belzebub: :)
<beboj_> zeby przegladac np skrzynke z konkretnego komputer przez ssh?
<beboj_> i przyznam jestem troche cieksawy lubie proste konsolki
<t0m3k> strona łudubuntu nie działa :(
<tajwanuser> nudzi mi sie
<aquila_> ludzie pomóżnie bo juz mnie coś trafia
<aquila_> żadnych filtrów, żadnych haseł i nie chce się lapek połączyć z routerem
<aquila_> nie można pobrać adresu IP
<Dreadlish> ustaw mu ręcznie może.
<aquila_> 2 inne kompy nie mają problemów
<aquila_> no to jakie IP mam mu wpisać
<qermit> aquila_: wifi?
<aquila_> tak
<aquila_> siedzę dwa dni
<qermit> aquila_: pewnie sterownik do wifi jest zepsuty
<aquila_> czego ja już nie próbowałem
<qermit> też tak miałem
<qermit> zmiana dongla na inny poskutkowała
<aquila_> a jak to zrobić?
<qermit> wziąć inny
<aquila_> germit wytłumacz mi to dokładnie jak możesz
<dweller> geriavit
<uh4> cz
<uh4> ma ktos jakas strone z serialami online?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-03
<CookieM> cześć
<CookieM> http://pclab.pl/news52048.html
<Voldenet> bry
<bastetmilo> hej
<Voldenet> widziałem tego newsa już
<bastetmilo> wczorajszy
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<Voldenet> ten film i tak ważniejszy
<Voldenet> tzn. wszystko w nim jest
<Voldenet> troszkę mi to naiwnie brzmi, że wszystko na smartfonach będzie tak samo działało jak na kompie
<Voldenet> jak się połączy to z "Gaming will rock on ubuntu" czy jak to tam było powiedziane
<Voldenet> to można dojść do wniosku, że Steam będzie serwował gry na ARMy
<CookieM> ściągnąłem już ten film; potem obejrzę
<Voldenet> niemniej jednak podoba mi się pomysł z szukaniem, ciekawe jak to wypadnie w praktyce
<Voldenet> ciekawe też czy ubuntufon będzie konkurencją dla androida
<CookieM> unity moim zdaniem świetnie wygląda na małych ekranach
<Voldenet> Imo najlepiej na małych ekranach wypada Modern UI od MS
<CookieM> rzeczywiście, fakt
<Voldenet> chociaż z kolei MS zbytnio się zapędził z tym
<Voldenet> i próbuje ładować design mobile na komputery
<CookieM> i próbuje sprzedawać własne maszyny
<CookieM> na razie słabo to mu idzie: są za drogie
<Wizard> Cześć.
<CookieM> oglądnąłem film o ubuntu phone z Markiem; trzeba przyznać, że ta platforma ma olbrzymi potencjał
<DaZ> .;
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> CookieM: No, zaraz pryszczaki zrobią AUR do tego ;D
<CookieM> nie no jasne, przecież to Linux jest
<CookieM> zresztą Mark obiecuje, że będą 'chodzić' na tym fonie także wszystkie aplikacje na Androida; no to jak Android to i Arch i wszystko, bo, jak podkreśla, system jest otwarty
<Wizard> No jasne, system jest otwarty.
 * bastetmilo chce mieć telefon z Ubuntu
<BlessJah> archARM już jest, pytanie brzmi czy kernel wspiera słuchawkę
<BlessJah> cośtam z andka trafiło do kernela jakiś czas temu chyba
<Wizard> Pff..
<Wizard> Lepszy telefon z Ubuntu niż z Windows.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: mialem telefon z linuxem
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wszystko fajnie, tylko ze normale desktopowe aplikacje byly nieuzywalne
<jacekowski> 3" ekran 800x480 i czcionki dalej 10px
<jacekowski> a jak robiles wieksze to byl problem z tym ze ekranu brakowalo
<Wizard> :]
<jacekowski> linux z desktopowymi aplikacjami sie na telefon nie nadaje
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Wizard> Chociaż na n900 ludzie kombinowali - z lepszym bądź gorszym rezultatem.
<Wizard> Tylko na n900 to ten menedżer okienek był przygotowany też na to.
<qermit> Wizard: nie lubisz windowsfona?
<CookieM> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20891868 : Shuttleworth rzuca się z motyką na słońce próbując tego, co nie powiodło się poprzednim śmiałkom: wyposażyć telefon w system operacyjny rodem z desktopów
<Wizard> qermit: Nie chcę znać dziadostwa.
<Wizard> Ja w ogóle nie chcę mieć nic wpspólnego z żadnym produktem MS.
<qermit> to nie pacz w lustro
<Wizard> MS produkuje lustra?
<Belzebub> jacekowski: jak to jest z wysyłaniem listów z płytami CD. Każda musi zostać zapakowana osobno?
<jacekowski> Belzebub: nie
<Belzebub> eh, to mi typ kantuje na allegro
<Naster> kantuje na allegro?
<Belzebub> ma firemkę w Edenburgu i za każdą sztukę płyt chce 8 zł i musi zostać zapakowana osobno ;x
<Belzebub> nom
<Belzebub> tak orientacyjnie za wysyłkę wyszło aż 240 zł ;x
<Naster> dobre :D tak zarabia się na przysyłkach
<Belzebub> Naster: w polszy ciężko oryginalne płytki się sprzedaje
<Quintasan> \o
<Naster> płytki? a co to za płytki?
<Naster> o/
<Belzebub> Naster: z muzyką
<Naster> to co to za muzyka że w Polsce jej kupić nie można?
<Belzebub> głównie Korn, Metallica
<Naster> to w sklepie nie kupisz ?
<Belzebub> Naster: np. Logistics nie kupię w polszy bo tylko w UK sprzedają
<Wizard> Wiesz, ąę musi mieć z nalepką po angielsku.
<CookieM> ja myślałem, że do tego winyle
<Naster> winyle to bym zrozumiał że w Polsce ciężko
<Belzebub> CookieM: na gramofon mnie jeszcze nie stać trzeba 8k PLN na profesjonalny gramofon audiofilski :C
<Naster> na kredyt :]
<Belzebub> Naster: i w polszy nówka winylówka stoi >100 zł
<jacekowski> ile plyt kupujesz?
<Belzebub> 30
<jacekowski> 30 to juz paczka bedzxie
<Belzebub> no właśnie
<jacekowski> ile plyta wazy?
<Belzebub> bez pudełka 30 gram z pudełkiem ~80 gramm
<jacekowski> £1.91 za list z plyta
<jacekowski> jakby wyslal pojedynczo
<jacekowski> ale to i tak paczka by byla
<Belzebub> znając PP to by tą paczkę z płytami by zgubili
<Belzebub> tzn. przywłaszczyli sobie
<jacekowski> http://www.royalmail.com/delivery/delivery-options-international/airmail/prices
<jacekowski> ile paczka warta?
<jacekowski> cala
<Belzebub> jakieś 700 zł
<jacekowski> czyli 150 funtow
<jacekowski> no to wysylka calego DHLem bylaby £30 gora
<Belzebub> w Royal Mail przesyłki są ubezpieczone?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<Belzebub> od?
<jacekowski> od rodzaju
<jacekowski> za £5 dodatkowo mozna ubezpieczene dorzucic
<jacekowski> ja wyslalem teraz paczke z ubezpieczeniem na £300 na sam koniec szkocji na polnoc
<jacekowski> z dostawa przed 9 rano
<jacekowski> £17
<Naster> Zapomniałem po co tu wszedłem.. Czy da się za pomocą oprogramowania sterować wiatrak podłączony pod molex ?
<Wizard> jacekowski: Jak robisz takie fajne Ł?
<Naster> ←↓→
<Wizard> Naster: Nie wydaje mi się, aczkolwiek nie jestem pewien.
<Naster> chodzi mi oczywiście o sterowanie jego obrotów
<CookieM> ツ
<Belzebub> Naster: nie da się
<Belzebub> Naster: musisz mieć podpięty pod płytę główną
<Naster> Widzieliście wczoraj wideo z Ubuntu na telefonie ?
<Belzebub> Naster: lub możesz dokupić regulator obrotów
<Naster> Właśnie nad tym myślałem
<Naster> i już wiem że jestem do tego zmuszony
<Naster> bo mnie to tak wkurza ten hałas
<Belzebub> Naster: nowy wentylator?
<Naster> znaczy powiem Tobie że on jest 2 raz podłączony dopiero
<Naster> ma takie obroty że masakra
<Naster> dzięki niemu mam ustawiony wiatrak na procku na 26% i temperatura w stresie = 40 stopni
<jacekowski> Wizard: mam guzik na klawiaturze
<jacekowski> Wizard: shift+3
<Naster> £
<jacekowski> Naster: wez go przelazc a 5V
<jacekowski> Wizard: zamiast do zoltego to do czerwonego
<gjm> \o
<kamil_> cze
<Naster> cze
<Naster> o/
<Naster> podgłośniłem  telewizor i jest nie słyszalny
<Naster> nie no muszę zakupić kontroler obrotów
<Voldenet> a co, Naster kupił sobie sprzęt sieciowy i używa jako home cinema? :)
<Voldenet> tzn. płyta serwerowa z zasilaczem 2kW
<Naster> nie, po prostu mam problem z wiatrakiem podłączonym pod molexa - ma duże obroty i bardzo głośny
<Naster> a sterować obrotów raczej się nie da poprzez jakąś aplikacje ani nic
<Dreadlish> to po prostu wepnij lm35
<BlessJah> wlutuj we wszystko opornik
<Dreadlish> będziesz miał sterowanie zgodnie z temperaturą.
<Dreadlish> ew. zrobić włączanie przy zadanej temperaturze.
<Naster> to już bardziej podoba mi się kontroler obrotów bo jeszcze coś spieprzę  :)
<Dreadlish> na jednej i tej samej zasadzie działa kontroler
<Dreadlish> a tam się zbytnio nic spierdzielić nie da
<BlessJah> język
<Dreadlish> polski.
<BlessJah> tak, i szanuj go
<Dreadlish> hipokryżyn troll tim BlesDża
<BlessJah> hm?
<Dreadlish> jajco.
<gjm> O proszę, jak się wczuł.
<gjm> Ale żeby nie Wizard to by nic nie powiedział.
<BlessJah> już myślałem że coś konkretnego
<Dreadlish> ;D
<BlessJah> gjm: a co Wizard?
<gjm> 17:21 < Dreadlish> jajco.
<Dreadlish> ;DDD
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem ale mam wrażenie że ktoś coś mi imputuje
<Dreadlish> nie udawaj durnego
<Dreadlish> wszyscy i tak wiedzą, że jesteś.
<BlessJah> nec Hercules contra plures
<gjm> Też coś Ci powiem: Hakuna Matata.
<Dreadlish> wojenko, wojenko
<Dreadlish> czegoś ty na ircu...
<Naster> a wiecie że Hakuna Matata znaczy  " nie martw się ? "
<Naster> tfu bez tego znaku zapytania
<gjm> A wiesz że:
<gjm> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=4836490
<gjm> ?
<BlessJah> gjm: a ja przyznam ci rację
<gjm> Musiałem aż w 3 liniach bo mam alias pod ten link.
<gjm> BlessJah: Z czym?
<BlessJah> z hakuna matata
<gjm> No spoko.
<Dreadlish> a bidżej jest naczelnym spamerem tutaj :/
<BlessJah> w sumie to jestem
<BlessJah> ciekawe na ile skutecznie można określić czyjść plan dnia na podstawie aktywności na ircu
<Dreadlish> mało.
<Dreadlish> prędzej z logów można doczytać się troche info
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-my-life/
<BlessJah> tylko na nieco mniejszą skalę
<aiteip> witam
<aiteip> ktos wie jak odchudzic ubuntu 12.4 zeby lepiej chodzila na netbuku?
<Belzebub> aiteip: wywalić unity i zainstalować xfce?
<aiteip> mhm
<Naster> dziwne, ja siedzę na netbooku i jakoś nic nie tnie
<Naster> a mam unity
<mati75> zmienić dystrybucje
<mati75> a poszedł
<Naster> czy jest możliwość wgrania na tablet z andkiem ubuntu ?
<Belzebub> Naster: jest możliwość
<Naster> ale czy będzie to pełno prawne ubuntu ?
<Belzebub> Naster: tak
<Wizard> Belzebub: Dlaczego tak niefajnie mu odpowiedziałeś?
<Wizard> mati75: To jest kanał o Ubuntu, tutaj namawiamy do Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Ciekawe, czy mam jeszcze opa.
<Wizard> Ano :]
<Naster> Wizard tylko nie wiem czy mój tablet uciągnie ubuntu
<Belzebub> Naster: skoro tablety biedronkowe sobie radzą :)
<Naster> właśnie.. :)
<Naster> taki to tablet
<Wizard> A co to ma na pokładzie?
<Naster> 1ghz procesor cortex 512 ram 8 gb pamieci
<Naster> :o
<Naster> służy mi jako ramka :]
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/lol.png
<Dreadlish> co
<BlessJah> w sumie niewiele widać, spodziewałem się więcej
<BlessJah> the-personal-analytics-of-my-life
<Belzebub> Naster: http://forum.android.com.pl/f499/ubuntu-z-karty-pamiae-ci-189296/
<BlessJah> czerwona kreska to początek logów, maj 2009, pionowe są co rok, poziome co godzinę
<Belzebub> BlessJah: w sumie nadaje się na tapetę ;)
<BlessJah> Belzebub: gdybyś nie zmieniał nicka co chwilę, dostałbyś własne, tak to mi sie nie chce wszystkich nickow
<jacekowski> co to za logi
<jacekowski> czego
<BlessJah> jacekowski: irc, moja aktywność
<Dreadlish> dobra, how to do
<jacekowski> czym uczynione?
<BlessJah> grep i pare linijek pythona
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a jak myślisz, co mieli serwer właśnie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: how do.
<jacekowski> folding@home
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: najpierw grep -i '^[0-9:/ -]\{4,14\}<.blessjah> '  20*/*.log
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> slyszales o grep -r
<BlessJah> bo logi mam z trzema różnymi timestampami
<BlessJah> jacekowski: szybsze to albo lżejsze?
<BlessJah> zależy mi jedynie żeby dawało przedrostek z ścieżką do pliku
<BlessJah> ok, też działa
<jacekowski> ta, * sie wywali jak masz wiecej niz 65k znakow w cmdline
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: dawaj dalej.
<BlessJah> zmieściłem się :]
<jacekowski> bo * shell robi
<jacekowski> i program potem dostaje dluga cmdline
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: for line in stdin: yyyy = int(line[0:4])
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: masz grepa z segfaultem? :D
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> wyciągam rok miesiac dzien godzine i minute, potem przeliczam na piksele i wsio
<jacekowski> tylko jest ograniczenie dlugosci cmdline
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: dobra, słabe, bo nie dałeś całości ;d
<BlessJah> całość jeszcze jest niedorobiona, bo zbyt wiele rzeczy zahardcodowałem
<Dreadlish> dobra tam
<Dreadlish> sam naklepie
<BlessJah> naklep
<jacekowski> a wroc
<jacekowski> 2M bajtow
<jacekowski> pod x86 chyba limit byl 65k
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Python_Imaging_Library/Editing_Pixels
<jacekowski> badz okolice
<Dreadlish> wiem jak pil.
<BlessJah> ja nie wiedziałem
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy duzo zyskam, poza wygoda, na wywaleniu grepa
<BlessJah> blob
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: szturch
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: http://zjebany.h0stname.net/wtf.png
<Dreadlish> nie robiłem kresek jeszcze
<Dreadlish> ale w bok idą dni, w dół minuty
<jacekowski> zrob jedna dluga kreske
<jacekowski> minuta po minucie
<Dreadlish> w sensie, odwrócić?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> wysokosc 1px
<jacekowski> 1d zrpn
<jacekowski> zrob
<jacekowski> IE kiedys mial buga i takie obrazki zwieszaly caly system
<BlessJah> z jakiego okresu to jest?
<BlessJah> rok? imo powinno być nieco krótsze a szersze
<BlessJah> dobra, bbl
<Dreadlish> to jest rok
<Dreadlish> 366
<lastninja> witam
<lastninja> Mam takie pytanie co powinienen zainstalować na początku
<Naster> Witam, na początku czego ?
<irek> lastninja: zrob update ;p
<lastninja> a po co
<lastninja> nie wiem czy mi nowszy pujdzie
<lastninja> po instalacji ubuntu
<Naster> A koledzy pozwólcie że was poproszę o pomoc, ubuntu nie wykrywa mi mikrofonu wbudowanego
<Naster> co mam zrobić z tym fantem
<Dreadlish> wyłączyć pulse.
<lastninja> jaka jest różnica między 11.04 a 12 ?? a i czy mi pujdzie bo mam tylko 8gb ssd 2gb ram i core duo 1.2 czy warto robic ubdate ??
<DaZ> nagle ortografia
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-04
<CookieM> cześć: ubuntufon w akcji http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kXWnMTm7We8
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> cześć
<gjm> No i znowu wszyscy razem, cześć ;)
<Wizard> Cześć misiaki :)
<bastetmilo> Misiaki Pysiaki!
<Wizard> Działa Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> działa!
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/1156/
<DeXTeD> Witam
<Wizard> Cześć DeXTeD.
<Wizard> A u mnie nie działa.
<Wizard> Mam problem z Akonadi :(
<Wizard> KMail nie chce wysyłać poczty.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: !
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się w Qtaśne appki pakuje <;
<bastetmilo> Wizard: po rosyjsku jak będzie 'home' w sensie 'home page'?
<Wizard> Hmm, chyba gławnaja stranica.
<Wizard> Ale nie mam ruskiej klawiatury na tym chłamowym pracowym systemie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a krócej?
<Wizard> Nie wiem :)
<Wizard> Może wystarczy samo gławnaja.
<bastetmilo> A może być np. начало?
<jacekowski> nie
<bastetmilo> główna mi tłumaczy jako дома
<bastetmilo> i strona główna też mi translator tak tłumaczy
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Hmm, no może.
<Wizard> http://www.linux.ru/
<Wizard> Tu jest tak, jak ja ci napisałem.
<jacekowski> домашнюю страницу
<jacekowski> tak to jest strona domowa
<Wizard> Domasznij to może być kotek albo piesek :D
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> http://www.google.ru/ig
<jacekowski> Создайте домашнюю страницу за 30 секунд
<Wizard> bastetmilo: No to masz już 3 propozycje :D
<Wizard> W ogóle, to na #russian fajna ekipa siedzi i pewnie tam ci pomogą.
<jacekowski> wiec o domaszniej sobace to mi nie pierdol
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wodki dostaniesz
<Wizard> Rusofob :(
<gjm> Ha!
<jacekowski> gjm: jak ty sie zachowujesz do ludzi co byli na tym kanale dluzej od ciebie
<bastetmilo> No to w koncu której jest OK i jest krótkie?
<gjm> Sprawiedliwie <;
<bastetmilo> dobra, biore wersje z linux.ru
<Wizard> jacekowski: Na połowie Freenode masz bana, bo już mieli cię dosyć wszędzie ;P
<Wizard> Na cytaty.wklej.org stało "A potem przyszedł Jacek i nic już nie było tak samo"
<gjm> [']
<Wizard> [']
<shpaq> tia, to cytat z g-pl
<shpaq> rejna chyba nawet
<Wizard> On jeszcze żyje?
<Wizard> Czy babę sobie w końcu znalazł i Gentoo przestało się liczyć?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Cześć, shpaq, w ogóle.
<shpaq> siema
<shpaq> nie wiem czy żyje
<Belzebub> shpaq: a słyszysz ten dubstep za oknem? :D
<shpaq> w sensie napierdzielanie młotem pneumatycznym o kaloryfer?
<Belzebub> no na przykałd
<shpaq> no to nie
<shpaq> może jednak nie żyje
<jacekowski> Wizard: cytaty.wklej.org to w sumie moje dzielo bylo
<shpaq> i już nie działają
<Voldenet> bo to raczej było dowiedzenie twierdzenia 'wszystko co zrobię sypie się po jakimś czasie'
<Wizard> :D
<shpaq> lol
<uh4> bry
<Wizard> uh4: Cześć.
<uh4> Wizard: czesc, jest tu jakis kanal do shelltrade?
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to.
<shpaq> Wizard: nie umiesz po angielskawemu?
<shpaq> wymiana muszelek
<uh4> dokladnie
<shpaq> takich ze ślimaków czy innych morskich skorupiaków ;)
<uh4> mam pare muszelek z poznania :P
<Wizard> Nie znam. Może na #morze mają muszelki.
<uh4> a do wymiany kont shell?
<uh4> hehe, oglądam sobie serial i z odcinka na odcinek jest coraz gorszy
<Wizard> I dlatego chcesz się zamienić kontem?
<uh4> z nudów
<gjm> Konto mu się znudziło.
<kikokos> hej
<Wizard> ho ;>
<shpaq> .22
<Wizard> ?
<uh4> ostatni odcinek serii
<uh4> Nie oglądajcie serialu FlashForward. Idę zapalić.
<Belzebub> uh4: tylko się nie spal
<uh4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tUlLzLsgGe4&feature=endscreen dobre :P
<sirmacik> \o
<sirmacik> Wizard: \o/
<sirmacik> i jacekowski też! hejka (:
<sirmacik> same stare wygi (:
<uh4> wow time
<sirmacik> mało aktywnie coś i na forum i na kanale >:
<polak_maly> Witam. Znajdzie sie ktos chetny do pomocy z LibreOffice Calc?
<polak_maly> obliczal ktos kiedys procenty w tym programie? bo zauwazylem blad ktorego nie potrafie ominac
<polak_maly> zyje tu ktos? juz 18,30 piatek pasuje na piwo wyjsc a przez to praca mnie trzyma. litosci
<sirmacik> może po prostu opisz buga zamiast czekać na ochotnika
<sirmacik> jak nie teraz to może zaraz wrócić do kompa ktoś kto zna rozwiązanie
<sirmacik> szybciej osiągniesz cel niż tylko chodząc i pytając czy ktoś czy ktoś
<sirmacik> polak_maly: ↑
<sirmacik> eh
<sirmacik> ;f
<gjm> sirmacik: Tutaj to standard.
<sirmacik> rozumiem
<sirmacik> a nie da się takiego prostego info dodać do topiku?
<sirmacik> może to byłby jakiś bodziec, bastetmilo?
<gjm> Tzn. jak miałoby to brzmieć?
<gjm> "Jeżeli masz problem, przejdź do sedna oraz formułuj sensowne pytania", może być?
<gjm> sirmacik: ↑
<sirmacik> hm
<sirmacik> „opisz dokładnie problem zamiast pytać czy ktoś jest”
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Opisz dokładnie problem zamiast pytać czy ktoś jest| Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<gjm> Najwyżej później się zredaguje.
<gjm> Kurcze, jedną spację zjadłem.
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Statystyki: http://stats.insomniac.pl/ubuntu-pl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj | Opisz dokładnie problem zamiast pytać czy ktoś jest | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<sirmacik> no i super (:
<sirmacik> nie wiedziałem że masz tu opa :o
<gjm> Tak wyszło (;
<sirmacik> swoją drogą jest gdzieś opis jakie są rangi na forum i za co są przyznawane? :o
<sirmacik> bo coś nie widze takiej informacji w regulaminie
<gjm> Kanał nie jest częścią ubuntu.pl
<sirmacik> nope?
<sirmacik> a nie był? ;x
<gjm> Z tego co się orientuje to nie.
<gjm> Stirlitz: Hm?
<gjm> !seen Stirlitz
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<gjm> Kurcze.
<gjm> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> gjm: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 5 days, 17 hours, 42 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> o tej porze to pożegnać :)
<gjm> Zanim odpowie...
<sirmacik> ;f
<sirmacik> jakoś mi się wydawało że za czasów jak na forum byłem aktywny to te kanały były jakoś powiązane
<sirmacik> czy coś
<gjm> Meh.
<sirmacik> w ogóle wszyscy się kochali i byli szczęśliwi
<sirmacik> świat był pełen dyskusji o linuksie
<gjm> To musiało być naprawdę dawno.
<sirmacik> no tak 2009/2010 przełom
<sirmacik> jak byłem tam aktywny ;f
<sirmacik> i potem przerwa aż do dziś
<Belzebub> `seen jestemhardcorem
<Przekliniak> Belzebub: jestemhardcorem was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 years, 27 weeks, 6 days, 2 hours, 29 minutes, and 40 seconds ago: <JestemHardcorem> yo
<Belzebub> wow
<sirmacik> dobry bot i dobre logi [;
<Voldenet> sirmacik: bez przesady
<Voldenet> ja mam z 2008 logi
<gjm> Chcesz medal?
<sirmacik> Voldenet: to powiedz mi czy ten kanał był kiedyś związany z ubuntu.pl?
<qermit> sirmacik: Stirlitz ma ubuntu.pl z tego co mi wiadomo
<sirmacik> ubuntu.pl jest na jakieś inwajty >:
<sirmacik> Stirlitz: co tam jest?
<Voldenet> sirmacik: akurat stąd logów nie mam
<qermit>  2153 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : freenode-staff
<sirmacik> [;
<qermit> sirmacik: został przejęty i zablokowany
<sirmacik> tak jakiś rok temu wiele kanałów miało przestawionego foundera
<sirmacik> qermit: why? >:
<sirmacik> co to komu przeszkadzało
<qermit> polityka ubuntu
<sirmacik> eh
<sirmacik> lipa
<qermit> dlaczego
<jacekowski> sylwester kiedys
<jacekowski> ale ten kanal mial foundera zmienionego bo sylwester sie nie logowal i mu nicka zdropowali
<sirmacik> qermit: bo jakoś integracja między dwoma sercami Polskiej społeczności ubu byłaby fajna ;f
<sirmacik> tyle
<qermit> musze sie wa do czegos przyznac
<sirmacik> ;
<sirmacik> ;s
<gjm> 22:17 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Sep 08 00:11:36 2012 (16 weeks, 6 days,  21:05:32 ago)
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> Cwaniaczek.
<sylwester> :(
<jacekowski> qermit: a w zasadzie to co z sylwestrem sie stao
<jacekowski> bo on sie przestal pokazywac no i ten nick co mu zdropowalo
<qermit> pewnie ma inne priorytety
<viperoo> jak bym napisał że ubuntu schodzi na psy dostał bym bana ?
<gjm> Lepiej by było jakbyś się nauczył pisać po polsku.
<viperoo> aha...
<gjm> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629503
<gjm> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=4836490
<viperoo> dziękuję Ci bardzo
<gjm> Weź to sobie do serca, dobrze Ci radzę.
<viperoo> Dziękuję Ci za twoje rady, ale ciągle nie dostałem odpowiedzi na moje pytanie...
<gjm> Tak bardzo chcesz tego bana? Da się zrobić.
<marahin> viperoo, ale o co Ci chodzi? ;-)
<Wizard> Siema!
<Wizard> O, marahin.
<marahin> w jakim celu w ogóle to pytanie tutaj przyleciało?
<Wizard> Cześć. :)
<Wizard> Jakie było pytanie?
<marahin> Wizard, hej. :-)
<marahin> <viperoo> jak bym napisał że ubuntu schodzi na psy dostał bym bana ?
<viperoo> dwa powody
<Wizard> E, nie dostałby.
<Wizard> Ubuntu jest najlepsze.
<gjm> Tylko dwa?
<marahin> Wizard, jedyne słuszne distro!
<viperoo> 1. Sprawdzić społeczeństwo
<Wizard> ?
<viperoo> 2. ponarzekać na to Ubuntu
<marahin> @ Ubuntu :]
<Wizard> viperoo: Piłeś?
<marahin> viperoo, ale ludzi na kanale się nie sprawdza zadając durne pytania
<marahin> a przynajmniej nie powinno.
 * Wizard szykuje en-57
<viperoo> ok, zasłużyłem na bana
<gjm> Poza tym nie wiem co tu sprawdzać, jak masz jakiś problem to idź na jakieś spotkanie czy coś.
<gjm> viperoo: To go sobie daj.
<viperoo> gjm jak zwykle świetne rady
<Wizard> Tu jak zwykle trolownia? :>
<gjm> Dzisiaj i tak słabo.
<Wizard> Dzisiaj pracowałem w pracy, nie miałem kiedy zajrzeć ;)
<Wizard> Chwilę tylko, ale to tardycyjnie jacekowski palił głupa.
<Wizard> Dobra OpenBVE się załadowało.
<Wizard> No to w drogę!
<marahin> gjm, wtf
<marahin> gjm, dopiero co poleciał #jesus na #humanitee, wbiło pięć osób
<marahin> i nagle jeszcze Ty wbijasz
<marahin> podsłuchujesz! :(
<gjm> Nie, mam wtyki.
<marahin> a, Psotnick
<marahin> no tak.
<Psotnick> :<
<gjm> I tak se nie pogadamy.
<Psotnick> Może dostaniemy +v kiedyś :D
<Wizard> A mnie nikt nie zaprosił :/
<marahin> Hum... Jak zrobić bootowalny pendrive z windozą mając tylko Ubuntu?
<irek> posta na nim gruba
<irek> a w bios ustaw usb ;p
<irek> *powinno byc ok
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-05
<BlessJah> sirmacik: http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/ubu.png
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co to dokladnie pokazuje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cała aktywność tego kanału (wiadomości)
<jacekowski> czyli
<BlessJah> poziomo lata, pionowo pora dnia
<jacekowski> co jest na "osi z"
<BlessJah> intensywność kropki to ilość wiadomości w danej minucie
<BlessJah> dokładnie to są dwie albo trzy minuty na piksel w pionie, żeby obrazek nie wychodził absurdalnie wysoki
<BlessJah> chciałem sprawdzić jak się zachowa w python kiedy utworzę listę i będę dorzucał do pieca
<jacekowski> czyli bardziej biale to wiecej wiadomosci?
<jacekowski> znaczy sie jasniejsze
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> ostatnio jakos tak malo ruchu
<BlessJah> 1 wiadomość to #505050, dwie #a0a0a0, i tak skok o 50 na wiadomość
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mogę wywołać OOM killa pythonem, czy python sam się wyłoży/mam jakąś blokadę?
<jacekowski> pokaz ulimit -a
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nie ma limitow
<jacekowski> OOM killer powinien zadzialac jak zuzyjesz caly ram
<jacekowski> znaczy sie 24GB jak uzyjesz
<jacekowski> niezaleznie ile wyswapuje
<BlessJah> ladowalem do listy cale linie, zeby oszacowac najczarniejszy scenariusz (zamierzam trzymac jedynie timestampy)
<BlessJah> ponad 2.5% wcielo
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki python ma narzut na numerki trzymane w liscie trzymanej w 3 poziomach slownikow/list
<jacekowski> po co to robisz?
<jacekowski> nie mozesz malowac obrazka w miare ladowania danych?
<BlessJah> wlasnie go maluje tak
<BlessJah> ale bez danych nie wiem jak duzy ma byc
<jacekowski> no to zuzycie ramu bedzie maksymalnie x*y
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/kk.png takie kwiatki mi wychodza
<BlessJah> na sztywno wpisalem 2009-2013 lata i poczatek na maj 2009, bez danych nie wiem jakie lata
<BlessJah> chyba ze kazdy rok to oddzielny obrazek i potem je skleje, to w sumie jest wyjscie
<jacekowski> czytasz dane jak leca po jednym bajcie na minute
<jacekowski> zalozmy
<jacekowski> 0.5MB/rok
<BlessJah> bajt obrazka czy logów?
<jacekowski> obrazka
<jacekowski> w sensie ze kazda minuta logow to bylby jeden bajt
<jacekowski> zakladajac ze jest gora 255 lini na minute
<jacekowski> czyli to zuzyje kilka MB gora
<jacekowski> 10 lat to by bylo 5MB
<jacekowski> 6
<jacekowski> takie okolic
<jacekowski> e
<BlessJah> nie wiem co policzyles
<BlessJah> ale wiem co zrobie, obrazek tak jak mowisz, w trakcie czytania
<BlessJah> ale kazdy rok oddzielnie, potem jakos posklejac
<jacekowski> no bo trzeba miec cale dane zeby namalowac
<jacekowski> bo nie wiadomo skali jak mowisz
<jacekowski> wiec trzeba odczytac calosc a potem dopiero namalowac
<jacekowski> do namalowania obrazka potrzbujesz ilosc wiadomosci w ciagu danej minuty
<jacekowski> w ciagu jednego roku masz kolo 520000 minut
<jacekowski> czyli 520000 bajtow okolo
<BlessJah> moge spokojnie zalozyc ze wiecej niz 5/10 wiadomosci na minute nie bedzie
<jacekowski> operacje na typach mniejszych niz char i tak sa operacjami na charze wiec to bez sensu
<BlessJah> ewentualnie w obrazku zapisywac wiadomosci, potem znalezc maksimum i przemnozyc
<jacekowski> mozna spokojnie w ramie zapisywac
<jacekowski> i potem skalowac
<jacekowski> znaczy sie obrazek robic juz wiedzac co sie ma w pamieci
<jacekowski> ide spac
<BlessJah> cya
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z tym skalowaniem będzie problem
<BlessJah> maxdensity = 72
<BlessJah> jakiś floodziarz
<nakazanieto> Cześść.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: logarytmicznie zrob
<spoofy_> Dzieńdobry :)
<CookieM> cześć; producenci smartfonów rozglądają się za wolną alternatywą dla Androida: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505124_162-57561857/phone-makers-seek-alternative-to-android/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/alv3er9> (at www.cbsnews.com)
<kikokos> hej
<kikokos> jest tu kto?
<CookieM> tak
<kikokos> chciałbym zrobić upgrade i się zastanawiam na jakiej partycji powinienem mieć miejsce na / czy /home?
<kikokos> wymaga to downloadu 1,5 gb i zużycia potem 1,5 tylko że na / mam 1 a na /home dopiero więcej
<DaZ> w ogóle 1 na / ? >:
<DaZ> no i raczej powinienes miec na /
<kikokos> tak 1 na /
<DaZ> chociaz jak sie uprzesz to sobie mozesz jakies bindy na chwile zrobic ;v
<DaZ> doh, to co ty za linuksy tam masz, ze sie mieszcza ;v
<kikokos> eee na tym tutaj mam lenny'ego który zajmuje 5 z 6 gb :P
<DaZ> a nie trzymasz jakies smiesznej ilosci keszu paczek? ;v
<kikokos> i w sumie działa bardzo dobrze od dwóch lat tyle że nie daje się spotify na nimuruchomić
<kikokos> możliwe
<sirmacik> \o
<DaZ> sup
<DaZ> ty też maz problemy z debianem? >:
<sirmacik> nie
<kikokos> zrobiłem apt-get clean itp, w sumie /root ma 4,5 gb jakaś idea jak to zwiększyć?
<sirmacik> gparted
<kikokos> nie problemów nie mam żadnych jedynie brak miejsca
<kikokos> gpartedem poszerzyć
<kikokos> ?
<DaZ> kikokos: zorientuj sie gdzie ten debian zrzuca paczki, mountem podbinduj sobie jakis katalog na /home i profit.
<sirmacik> w/w programem musisz zmniejszyć wielkość innej partycji i tak przesunąć klocki, żeby móc powiększyć wielkość partycji /
<DaZ> sirmacik: nie pisze sie w/w.
<sirmacik> yhm
<DaZ> w ogóle idź se suwać klocki gdzie indziej, szkoda czasu na bakupy albo składanie ofiar bóstwom na to
<kikokos> sirmacik, trochę się boje używać gparteda w sensie czy na pewno zadziała...
<sirmacik> DaZ: niewiele mu to co napisałeś pomoże jak zabraknie mu miejsca np. na instalowanie aplikacji
<CookieM> ww.
<sirmacik> kikokos: zrób obie wcześniej gdzieś backup dysku
<DaZ> sirmacik: apdejty maja to do siebie, ze usuwaja stare i wrzucaja nowe
<sirmacik> za pomocą dd
<DaZ> wiec raczej nie zabraknie.
<sirmacik> a nowe aplikacje?
<DaZ> >kikokos chciałbym zrobić upgrade
<kikokos> DaZ, usuwają stare?
<DaZ> >upgrade
<DaZ> >nowe aplikacje
<DaZ> kk.
<DaZ> kikokos: może debian jest jakiś inny, ale za moich czasów tak to działało.
<kikokos> a te wzmiankowane 1,5 gb do pobrania to się znajdzie na /home, czy nie?
<DaZ> jak mu zrobisz zeby sie znalazło to sie znajdzie ;v
<DaZ> czy tu już nikt nie umie czytać czy wat.
<kikokos> DaZ, ach o to ci chodziło
<kikokos> DaZ, jakoś nie załapałem :P;
<kikokos> hmm inna sprawa to to że właśnie zauważyłem 2 gb w /var/log zdaje mi się, że niezbędne to nie jest, prawda?
<DaZ> raczej
<kikokos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100004/how-can-i-free-space-from-a-massive-39-5gb-var-log-folder hmm usunę gz najpierw
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bxm2mm4> (at askubuntu.com)
<kikokos> a dokładnie
<b4el> bry
<kikokos2> coś mnie usunęło
<DaZ> [']
<sirmacik> w ogóle to co słychać społeczności?
<sirmacik> BlessJah: wygląda jak dobra mapka na jakąś jamę w platformówce ;f
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: a co sie stalo ze sie tu tak uaktywniles?
<sirmacik> a nic, wczoraj już tak bardzo mi się nie chciało pracować że zaczałem ludziom na forum ubuntu.pl pomagać to pomyślałem ze i tu wejdę
<sirmacik> ale tu DaZ rzomci w pomaganiu
<bastetmilo> tiaa
<Ashiren_> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> jakiś floodziarz
<irek> ;D
<BlessJah> jakiś fla@h
<uh4> cz
<job102> Witam
<irek> yo
<job102> mam taki problem... nie mogę dodać ani usunąć apletów z górnego paska w gnome classic... ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<job102> przytrzymuje alt ale żadne menu nie wyskakuje
<job102> ktoś coś wie może miał podobny problem
<job102> ?
<uh4> jak zmienic date w konsoli?
<uh4> date -s 13:18 / mam operacja niedozwolona
<gjm> sudo
<uh4> na root'cie
<uh4> takie cos mam
<uh4> vps
<uh4> to mi tam na tym głównym serwerze muszą zmienić?
<Xanthia> hej hej, pomóżcie kobicie w potrzebie, jak ustawić, żeby wine startowało w folderze w którym klikam? KDE środowisko. Bo mi Cenega namieszała :(
<Xanthia> i kto mi się podszywa pod drugiego nika zu0 :>
<Xanthia> zu0: podejdź no do płota :>
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Xanthia> hej :)
<Wizard> O, cześć Xanthia :)
<Xanthia> hej hej ;)
<Wizard> Jak to "żeby wine startowało w folderze"? :)
<Xanthia> tzn jest coś takiego w ustawieniach KDE http://i.imgur.com/iiVwM.png
<Xanthia> i co tam wpisać, bo startuje albo z głównego
<Xanthia> albo z tego który się poda
<Wizard> Hmm, ja zrobiłem tak, zaraz ci pokażę.
<Xanthia> ale mam np Pulpit/HiveliTracker i jak kliknę to program się nie odpali, bo nie znajduje danych
<Xanthia> ok
<Wizard> Nono, już zerkam jak to zrobiłem :P
<Xanthia> oki ;)
<Wizard> BTW, masz ochydne czcionki :/
<Xanthia> dzięki :D
<Wizard> Chociaż antyaliasing sobie ustaw :P
<Xanthia> takie mi pasują :P
<Wizard> Jezu..
<BlessJah> sirmacik: fajne by to bylo, jakby taki wykres byl interaktywny (kolorowanie nickow, filtrowanie, etc) ale to raczej malo realne
<Xanthia> antyaliasing mam włączony
<Wizard> Ale nieskonfigurowany.
<Xanthia> uwierz mi, że u mnie to wygląda dobrze :)
<Wizard> Z resztą, twój komputer. To na pewno nie jest Ubuntu.
<sirmacik> BlessJah: ludzie raczej mają tendencje takie rzeczy robić
<Xanthia> To jest Ubuntu :D
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/1AES/
<Wizard> I specjalnie psułaś? Zobacz wyżej.
<Xanthia> patrzę, i tak ok ;)
<Xanthia> ale
<Xanthia> jak ustawię dajmy na to na Pulpit/HivelyTracker
<BlessJah> takie rzeczy?
<Xanthia> to jak kliknę coś innego to też się nie odpali :p
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem?
<Xanthia> no patrz
<Xanthia> ustawiasz dla typu plików
<Xanthia> exe
<Xanthia> masz folder Ccutter i HivelyTracker
<Xanthia> ten drugi się odpali
<Wizard> A nie, to nie tak..
<Xanthia> Ccuter nie, bo wine będzie szukać danych w tym drugim
<Wizard> A bo to było wine.desktop! To nie, to w ogóle wykasuj ten /
<Xanthia> aaaa
<Wizard> Zostaw pusty.
<Xanthia> czekaj już kumam :D
<BlessJah> sirmacik: jakie rzeczy?
<Xanthia> czyli po prostu zrobić sobie aktywator :P
<Wizard> Nie musisz.
<Wizard> Ja zrobiłem, bo inaczej bym nie dodał do "menedżera tylko z ikonami".
<sirmacik> BlessJah: takie live w js/css/html5 itp itd
<Wizard> To co chcesz, będzie działało, jeśli wypieprzysz / z wine.desktop.
<Wizard> Wted dolphin będzie ustawiał katalog roboczy na bieżący. Czyli jak klikniesz plik exe, to na ten, w którym on jest i programy powinny działać. Oba.
<Wizard> Sprawdź.
<Xanthia> no dobra
<Xanthia> to czekaj
<Xanthia> heh
<Xanthia> i wszystko działa oprócz HV :D
<Xanthia> dobra, ale aktywator pomógł :p
<Wizard> Nosz kurde, jak to? :P
<Xanthia> nie wiem jak :P
<Wizard> Aktywator pomoże na pewno.
<BlessJah> sirmacik: no niby tak, ale to jak na razie drugi taki wykresik nawet statyczny, o ktorym wiem
<Wizard> Gdyż to będzie identycznie ustawione jak instalator w łindołsie robi "skrót".
<Xanthia> Error loading 'Skins/SIDMonster-Light/logo.png'
<Xanthia> Error loading skin. Reverting to SIDMonster-Light...
<Xanthia> Error loading 'Skins/SIDMonster-Light/logo.png'
<Wizard> Nie wlepiaj tu.
<Xanthia> przepraszam :/
<Wizard> Ej, a ten katalog Skins to nie jest jakoś pisany z małej litery?
<Xanthia> z dużej jest
<Wizard> OK.
<Xanthia> może dla windy nie ma znaczenia że z dużej? :P
<Xanthia> ale, jak się wejdzie przez aktywator to działa
<Xanthia> dziwne :(
<Wizard> Na NTFS nie ma. Na Uniksach ma.
<Xanthia> to wiem
<Wizard> To dobrze.
<Xanthia> jak się wejdzie tam z terminala
<Xanthia> to też działa
<Wizard> kurde.
<Xanthia> i odpali wine w tym folderze
<Wizard> Może dolphin jednak tego nie ustawia?
<Xanthia> a jak się kliknie ni hi hi :D
<Xanthia> nie wiem co robi Dolphin :P
<Xanthia> ale wnerwiające to jest :P
<Wizard> Ja też nie. Wydawało mi się, że tak.
<Wizard> Spróbuj jeszcze wpisać . jako katalog roboczy.
<Xanthia> próbowałam z kropką
<Wizard> :(
<Xanthia> zanim tu weszłam :P
<Xanthia> czyli to jeden z tych śmiesznych bugów na które ciągle natrafiam :P
<Wizard> To nie jest bug.
<Wizard> A jeśli już, to w Windows albo w tym programie.
<Xanthia> W sumie możliwe
<Xanthia> bo to konwersja z AmigaOS :P
<Wizard> W Windows też tak jest. Programy szukają danych w $CWD.
<Xanthia> hmmm
<Xanthia> w sumie możliwe
<Wizard> I Windows ma CWD poustawiane w skrócie, a eksplorator ustawia CWD też.
<Wizard> Sprawdzę, co robi dolphin.
<Xanthia> oki :)
<Wizard> Ale to potrwa chwilę :D
<Xanthia> mam czas, i jestem ciekawa :P
<Wizard> Nie ustawia.
<Wizard> Musisz zrobić skrypt szelowy, który ci to odpali, jeśli nie chcesz aktywatora.
<Wizard> :)(
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> A ja idę oglądać kwalifikacje.
<Xanthia> może być aktywator ;)
<Xanthia> dzięki za pomoc :)
<Aquila> Witam
<Xanthia> hej :)
<Aquila> Xanthia a to nie chodzi o przypisanie rozszerzenia do do programu wine
<Aquila> ?
<Xanthia> tak próbowałam, ale okazuje się, że tylko z jednym programem to nie działa :D
<Xanthia> jak zostawi się puste pole to wszystkie inne działają
<Xanthia> oprócz tego ;]
<Aquila> a jak prawym przyciskiem myszy na plik exe a potem wybierz program wine i na dole zapamiętaj program?
<Xanthia> to samo ;)
<Xanthia> Ważne, że już rozwiązałam problem :)
<Aquila> ok
<Xanthia> :)
<Xanthia> A właśnie. Jeszcze jedno pytanie mam.
<Xanthia> Chciałam zainstalować sobie Asio4Wine, ale... Jack mi strasznie tnie muzykę, nie wiem czemu. Jak coś przez niego puszczę to jedna wielka masakra. Jak zwiększę bufory to się całkiem wywala :/
<Xanthia> Co może być powodem?
<marahin> lmao, CookieM
<marahin> ktoś o takim nicku na jutjubie się promuje chyba
<CookieM> już o tego gościa byłem zapytywany; nie mam z nim nic wspólnego
<CookieM> podobno George Harrison lubił siebie nazywać Cookie
<marahin> mkay
<CookieM> szczerze mówiąc ktoś promujący się tym pseudonimem produkuje niezłe dno...
<CookieM> mam nadzieję, że tu ziomków z blokowisk nie ma
<marahin> ;-)
<marahin> generalnie ten jutjubowy szajs szerokim łukiem omijam
<marahin> jest kilka osób które stale oglądam, ale raczej nie polskie środowiska
<CookieM> ale po bliższym przysłuchaniu się temu 'artyście' stwierdzam, że: 1. nie klnie, 2. śpiewa o ważnych, uniwersalnych rzeczach; ogólnie więc wychodzi na plus
<DaZ> jakie rzeczy są ważniejsze od jotpe
<DaZ> weź pan >:
<CookieM> jot pe dwa (żartowałem)
<gjm> :s
<DaZ> ON SIE ŚMIEJE Z PAPIEŻA POLAKA!!!1
<bastetmilo> oborze oborze i co teraz?
<CookieM> coś się obawiam, że niedługo dosięgnie mnie ręka Opus Dei
<gandalf> Witam :)
<CookieM> cześć
<gandalf> Hehe, kotś żyje :)
<viperoo> nom, ja np ;d
<gandalf> eee, to nie jestem sam :) przyjanmniej bede mial z kim pogadac
<viperoo> nom :)
<CookieM> pamiętam, że tego pseudo (gandalf) używa znany developer Mozilli http://diary.braniecki.net/about-me/
<konradb> sobie pogadaliście
<gjm> NOOOM
<gandalf> Hehe. Majle od mozilla to ja dostaje, ale deweloper ze mnie żaden, a szkoda
<konradb> gjm:
<konradb> co tam, dałeś wreszcie gimbaze?
<gjm> Dałem.
<gjm> :s
<konradb> dałeś w gimbazie? D:
<konradb> pedał
<konradb> a zdałeś?
<gjm> Zważaj na słowa, chłystku <;
<konradb> chłystku
<konradb> gdzie takich słów ucza
<gjm> W gimbazie.
<konradb> to jakaś dziwna
<gjm> Poczekaj jeszcze pare lat, też się nauczysz.
<konradb> 10 letnia chyba
<bastetmilo> co to za pipki przylazły?
<Dreadlish> grzybek wie.
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dałbym głowę że pipka to określenie wulgarne
<BlessJah> a tu kicha
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> Ech...
<gjm> To już jest chore.
<DaZ> ten kanal
<DaZ> taki zabawny xD
<gjm> Dzięki Tobie między innymi.
<sirmacik> ;f
<DaZ> ja tu nic nie pisze zią
<DaZ> wiec gtfo ;v
<bastetmilo> gjm: od razu chory. Po prostu niektórym się wszystko kojarzy.
<sirmacik> właśnie napisałeś
<sirmacik> u r nod valid
<sirmacik> not *
<sirmacik> eh t i d mi się dziś często zamienia coś :/
<bastetmilo> sirmacik: piłeś? Nie pisz.
<sirmacik> nie piłem
<DaZ> u r gdi valid
<BlessJah> to się napij
<sirmacik> nie mam ochoty
<bastetmilo> ze mną się nie napijesz?!
<sirmacik> dziś nie
<bastetmilo> a 18?
<sirmacik> jak będę miał ochotę i nie będę na lekach to tak
<DaZ> ojtam leki
<sirmacik> nie pije jak nie mam ochooty i przede wszystkim na lekach ;x
<sirmacik> to drugie się źle końćzy
<bastetmilo> ja dziś wziełam polopiryne. Skonczy się to tym, że jutro nie bede mieć kaca
<sirmacik> ja z kolei nie piję, skutek ten sam
<CookieM> co tam, kochajmy się http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D81RFVfFzDE
<Belzebub> co tam, zacznijmy słuchać deathcore bądź emocore :P
<Belzebub> albo Death metalu
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> ktoś za to beknie
<gjm> Hm?
<BlessJah> OOM kill bez zapowiedzi żadnej
<Dreadlish> no wow.
<Dreadlish> oom się zazwyczaj nie zapowiada
<Dreadlish> bo to chuck norris tam siedzi.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: po systemie user friendly spodziewalbym sie ostrzezenia, skoro ubunciak potrafi mi pluc sie ze zostalo mi 500 mega na dysku, to czemu nie ostrzega ze zostalo mi 500 mega ramu?
<Dreadlish> ale oom nie jest w userlandzie kolego.
<BlessJah> i nie musi byc, wystarczy zeby userland zawolal ze ma malo ramu
<Dreadlish> a df tak
<Dreadlish> dajesz
<Dreadlish> skrypt, który zawala ram, żeby powiedzieć, że masz mało ramu
<Dreadlish> fantastic!
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy to w ogole byl OOM, nie moge do znalezc w logach
<BlessJah> userland by sie sam ubił?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> popatrz w dmesga
<Dreadlish> tam będziesz miał ztcp.
<BlessJah> [18381.527993] init: tty1 main process (1585) killed by INT signal
<Dreadlish> no.
<BlessJah> ^C to INT?
<Dreadlish> tak
<sirmacik> wygląda trochę jak TNT
<sirmacik> wtedy by pasowało
<Dreadlish> troche
<BlessJah> to mógł jakimś cudem wyłapać mojego SIGINTa, myślałem że .bashrc tak dlugo mieli
<Dreadlish> ech.
<qermit> VGA over cat5e działa (3 metry kabla)
<jacekowski> bedzie dzialac ale jakosc gowniana
<jacekowski> bo to inna impedancja
<jacekowski> i brak ekranowania
<qermit> jacekowski: różnica 20ohm?
<qermit> przy 200Mhz? Proszę cię
<qermit> jacekowski: poza tym cat5e to 4 pary skrętek
<jacekowski> nie 20
<jacekowski> tylko 75 vs 120
<jacekowski> czyli tracisz ponad polowe sygnalu
<jacekowski> i do tego masz odbicia
<qermit> jacekowski: z tego co mi wiadomo to cat5e ma 100ohm
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> no to ok
<jacekowski> 25 ohm
<qermit> poza tym 3Metry bieżące to nie 10
<jacekowski> ale to bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> odbicia i straty sa w miejcach gdzie sie zmienia impedancja
<jacekowski> czyli w momencie gdy wchodzi do kabla
<jacekowski> i w momencie gdy wychodzi z kabla
<qermit> jacekowski: raczej odbicia są jedynie na początku kabla
<qermit> bo ma mniejszą impedancję
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> odbicia sa w kazdym miejscu gdzie impedancje sie nie zgadzaja
<wormux29> Witam. Mam pytanie. Próbuję zmienić nazwy plików w katalogu za pomocą terminala. Chciałbym, aby po zakończeniu pętli pliki miały nazwy np. "plik-n", gdzie n 1,2,3.... Próbowałem tak, ale nie działa for i in * ; do "mv $i plik-$j" "j=$[j+1]" ; done
<wormux29> ok udało się :) for i in * ; do mv $i plik-$j ; let j=$j+1 ; done
<qermit> mały reset
<gandalf> a ja jak zwykle przespałem jak coś się działo
<gandalf> hehh
<gandalf> takie są uroki wielu pulpitów
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-06
<caalon> Witam, mam pytanko dotyczące unity3d. Otóż czy jest możliwość odpalenia unity3d na netbooku AsusEEE1011?
<caalon> posiadam obecnie ubuntu 12.04, i w unity2d działa prawie idealnie
<gandalf> hehh nie wiem, na bank ma to cos wspolnego ze sterami do grafiki i xorgiem
<gandalf> pewnie w tych malenstwach intel jest?
<caalon> taa, atom
<caalon> n2600
<caalon> na unity2d wszystko cacy jest teoretycznie, noszę się z zamiarem aktualizacji na 12.10 ale tam nie ma już unity2d
<caalon> i nie wiem czy jest sens aktualizować skoro teraz są już jakieś problemy
<gandalf> u mnie aktualizacja to bylo fiasko
<caalon> aż tak źle?
<gandalf> nie mam sterownikow zgodnych z wersjami xorga od grafiki
<caalon> uh, no to faktycznie nieciekawie
<gandalf> znaczy mam ale nie od ati, bo te przestalo wspierac moja karte pod  nixy
<caalon> ja na tym maleństwie teoretycznie mam drivery z paczki ubuntu
<gandalf> ogolnie standardowki dzialaja nie zle, ale o grach moge zapomniec
<caalon> ja sie nie nastawiam na granie :) od tego mam alienware. :)
<caalon> chyba chwilowo dam sobie spokój z odpalaniem unity3d, puki wszystko działa na 12.04 to nie będe go zmieniać
<gandalf> a downgrade niektorych kluczowych elementow mnie przerosl, bo i owszem stery zainstalowalem gry dzialaly, ale gladzika nie udalo mi sie przez to odpalic przez pare dni, a po co komu lapek z mysza :P
<caalon> hahah no dokładnie
<gandalf> sprobuj poszukac sterownikow do grafiki
<gandalf> chyba intel masz
<caalon> nie ma niestety innych od tych co są w paczce
<caalon> to jest niewydarzony chipset intel gma
<gandalf> cos iak google eeepc 3d graphics diver moze pomoc
<caalon> niby HD, i hdmi działa ale sterowniki są tylko pod windowsa orginalne, i to wypuszczone jakoś tak, 8 miesięcy temu
<gandalf> sprawdz jakie stery masz zainstalowane:)
<gandalf> tak NB
<caalon> już chwilka, sprawdzę
<gandalf> moze warto sprawdzic takie cosik jak KDE Active
<gandalf> a jakos unity nie trawie i tez sie na kde przesiadlem
<caalon> intel cedarview graphics driver :d
<caalon> takie posiadam obecnie
<gandalf> choc stare podcziwe gnome bardziej mi pasowalo
<gandalf> no to te odpowiednie
<caalon> mi osobiście podchodzi unity
<caalon> no niby tak
<caalon> tylko coś nie chce te unity3d działać
<gandalf> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=436455 moze to
<caalon> już sprawdzam
<caalon> niby opisują te same sterowniki które mam zainstalowane,.
<caalon> one ogólnie działają, tylko jest problem raczej już z samym unity
<dj_oko> o, proszę
<dj_oko> ciekawą rzecz odkryłem
<caalon> jaką?
<dj_oko> www.gnome.org zawsze było "Hosted by Red Hat", a teraz jest "Hosted by Canonical"
<caalon> o patrz, nawet nie zauważyłem
<dj_oko> czyżby RH przestał lubić DE, które zmusza ich do wrzucania obowiązkowego pulpitu z akceleracją 3D do komercyjnego systemu serwerowego? :)
<gandalf> Coś w tym jest
<gandalf> caalon, nie potrafie pomoc, wszędzie piszą, że działa unity 2D a nigdzie nie widze konktretów z serii co zrobić jak nie działa 3d
<gandalf> ja sie chyba z google pokłuce
<gandalf> najpierw zabrali mi tapety, teraz sie dogadac z nim nie moge, a juz niebawem zabiorą mi igoogle
<gandalf> hehh
<gandalf> tragedija
<caalon> heheh
<gandalf> się wkurze i przeniose pocztye na hotmajla:P
<caalon> gandalf, poczytałem i jakotaki support tego chipsetu może być dopiero właśnie w 12.10
<caalon> puki co, w 12.04 tylko 2d działa, mimo że pisze że działa 3d to tak naprawde nie działa(absurd)
<gandalf> no bezsensu jak dla mnie
<gandalf> ciekawe czemu
<caalon> ponoć dlatego że nie ma open driverów od intela
<caalon> i te są jakieś kombinowane
<caalon> ale też, wszystkie informacje na ten temat to bardziej żale niż jakieś konkretne informacje
<gandalf> jajko czy ixy, czy.. a tam ja sie nie znam, do cli zagladam jak musze, a jak sie zepsuje to informatyka wolam:P
<gandalf> hehe no pewno ze zamkniete i jak tu programowac:P
<gandalf> dla mnie i tak sa winni producenci
<gandalf> bo to oni powinni dokladac staran by ich produkty dzialaly
<caalon> taa, jeszcze doszedłem do strony 15 całego topica o sterownikach, i oczywiście na koniec okazuje się że jest to temat zamknięty :d
<caalon> taaa
<caalon> zwłaszcza że na atomach win7 starter działa tragicznie
<caalon> fakt faktem jest 3d support
<caalon> ale co z tego, jak system startuje ponad minute
<gandalf> kra
<caalon> i ze 2 minuty zajmuje mu "dojście do siebie" po uruchomieniu
<gandalf> masakra
<caalon> że nie wspomne o tym, że praca na firefoxie przy 3> tabach to tragedia
<gandalf> to moj lapek sie tyle wlacza, ale to wylacznie moja zasluga
<caalon> na unity2d przynajmniej do 7 tabów wszystko działa w miare płynnie
<caalon> po wyłączeniu flasha oczywiście
<caalon> nie no to mój normalny lapek się tyle nie włącza
<gandalf> a ponoc flasha dla nixow likwiduja
<gandalf> tzn aktualna wersja jest ostatnia jaka powstala
<dj_oko> to już od dawna
<dj_oko> 11.2 ma otrzymywać bugfixy tylko
<caalon> to tak jak na androida
<dj_oko> poczekamy z rok to przestanie działać
<caalon> ale płakać nie będe
<dj_oko> obecnie jest tylko wersja pepperowa, na chrome'a
<gandalf> epiej by ustandaryzowali video w htmlu :)
<gandalf> lepiej*
<caalon> noo
<gandalf> masakra, klawke znowu musze kupic
<gandalf> bo szwankuje
<caalon> ogólnie flash to tragedia jest przecież, nawet najlepszego kompa zamula
<gandalf> brzez flasha same problemy
<caalon> jeszcze coraz bardziej upierdliwe reklamy robią
<caalon> coraz trudniej jest je zblokować
 * dj_oko klawiaturę i mysz z Microsoftu i planuje zakup IBM Model M, jak tylko zarobi więcej hajsu, bo tak naprawdę jest hipsterem tylko się nie przyznaje
<gandalf> :P
<dj_oko> oczywiście zapomniałem kluczowego czasownika "ma" w tym zdaniu
<caalon> hehe
<caalon> nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio kupowałem jakąkolwiek klawiaturę :)
<caalon> od jakiś 8 lat tylko na laptopach jadę
<gandalf> znaczy "makroszrotu" chyba :P
<dj_oko> rok temu wreszcie kupiłem stanjonarkę
<gandalf> ja od 3ch
<dj_oko> ślipienie w 15calowy ekran przy pisaniu kodu to morderstwo dla oczy
<dj_oko> *oczu
<caalon> dlatego mam '17:)
<gandalf> ale coz zrobic co chwila cos rozwalam w nich
<dj_oko> za mało
<caalon> wystarcza mi :) nie programuję ;)
<dj_oko> 24' + 1920x1200
<gandalf> a tam zawsze sie pod tv podpiac moge:P
<caalon> dokładnie :) po to jest hdmi :D
<dj_oko> pisanie w PHP i Symfony2, gdzie jednocześnie jest potrzebny edytor, przeglądarka i terminal, za laptopowej rozdzielczości są... ciekawym przeżyciem
<dj_oko> mój ThinkPad z 2007 roku nie ma HDMI
<caalon> uh, to lipnie troche
<dj_oko> poza tym HDMI jest chorym złączem, DVI
<caalon> zanim kupiłem  alienware, miałem lenovo z 2007 i miał hdmi
<caalon> albo 2008 roku :d
<dj_oko> alienware, jesus
<caalon> super jest :d
<jacekowski> alienware obsysaja
<caalon> m17x wymiata :d
<jacekowski> alienware to troche jak japka
<caalon> wszystko ładnie pięknie działa
<dj_oko> gorzej IMO
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> caalon: tutaj u mnie w pracy jeden ma m17x wlasnie
<dj_oko> to lampki choinkowe wśród laptopów
<caalon> a to mnie wkurza, to fakt
<jacekowski> ja kupilem laptop taki sam sprzetowo za 1/3 ceny
<dj_oko> alienware kojarzy mi się ze sprzętem dla dresów i tuningowanymi maluchami, tylko cena tego nie potwierdza
<jacekowski> alienware to dell
<jacekowski> tylko drozszy
<dj_oko> i bardziej świecący
<gandalf> ja tam mam acera(nie smiac sie prosze) i styka
<caalon> wiesz, della miałem w pracy
<caalon> nie wspominam go dobrze
 * dj_oko pozostaje irracjonalnie wierny ThinkPadom
<caalon> troche się przegrzał nie wiedzieć czemu
<jacekowski> alienware to dell
<caalon> no i jaki laptop ma specyfikacje alienware i niższą cenę?
<jacekowski> moj asus chocby
<caalon> teoretycznie tak, praktycznie mają trochę lepsze rozwiązania
<jacekowski> 4 lata temu kupiony
<caalon> a jaki model masz?
<jacekowski> alienware kupiony w tym samym okresie
<jacekowski> a asus K7IO czy jakos tak
<caalon> szczerze mówiąc, jak szukałem lapka, to nie znalazłem żadnego o podobnej specyfikacji
<caalon> tj i7 3gen, i grafa 7970
<dj_oko> nie lubię laptopów o kosmicznych specyfikacjach
<jacekowski> poza tym, laptop to gier sie niestety nie nadaje
<jacekowski> bo te laptopowe karty graficzne to sa zabawki w porownaniu do desktopowych wersji
<caalon> nie mam miejsca na desktopa :)
<dj_oko> wolę grafikę zintegrowaną i Core i3/i5, niż i7 Extreme, wyśrubowana NVidia Quadro i 5 minut na baterii
<caalon> a to tak, na bateri wytrzymuje <35min
<dj_oko> oraz gratis hałas rzędu odkurzacza i miliard światełek i kierunkowskazów
<caalon> e bez przesady, akurat odkurzacz to nie jest, ale fakt jak pisałem, zestaw xenonów wkurza
<dj_oko> no widzisz, a mój R61 na pięcioletniej baterii trzyma co najmniej 2 godziny(gdy oszczedzi mu się flasha)
<caalon> :)
<dj_oko> lubię ten show na zajęciach, jak ludzie z vaio po 15 minutach szukają gniazdek AC
<caalon> ogólnie sony zeszło na psy
<caalon> kupiłem xperie s, i żałuję
<dj_oko> no, poza telefonami(niektórymi)
<caalon> tj performance jest dobry
<caalon> ale support....tragedia
<dj_oko> xperia T jest super
<dj_oko> i ma dostać update do jellybeana
<caalon> taaa, i update do jelly bean w tym samym czasie co S
<caalon> słowo kluczowe "ma"
<dj_oko> choć ja dalej nie lubię Androida
<dj_oko> rozpieściła mnie Nokia E72
<dj_oko> z darmowymi mapami
<dj_oko> i niełączeniem się co chwila z netem
<dj_oko> oraz baterią trzymającą tydzień
<caalon> w ICS'ie nie łączy już co chwila z netem, tylko jak masz accweather to co 30min łączy z netem
<jacekowski> dj_oko: bo ludie kupuja laptopa zeby im desktopa zastapil
 * gandalf kocha N95
<caalon> a to fakt, bateria max 3dni jak prawie że leży
<jacekowski> 3 dni?
<jacekowski> no chyba zartujesz
<jacekowski> 1 dzien ledwo co
<caalon> nom, 3g off wifi off, rekord 3 dni :d
<jacekowski> telefon off
<caalon> w normalnym użytkowaniu 1dzień to max :d
<caalon> no chciałem sprawdzić ile maksymalnie wytrzyma :d
<dj_oko> caalon: wiem, że już się tak nie łaczy, bo jest łatwe disablowanie tego i *wreszcie* jakiś system limitów dla połączeń pakietowych
<jacekowski> ale po co limitowac
<dj_oko> jacekowski: bieda
<jacekowski> niech uzywa
<dj_oko> ;)
<gandalf> a wt19i trzyma okolo 12 godzin
<jacekowski> ja mam titanium backup
<jacekowski> i jak zapomne wifi wlaczyc
<gandalf> i to jak sie za duzo nie gada i bez neta
<jacekowski> to idzie caly backup po 3g
<jacekowski> i srednio robie 20GB miesiac
<dj_oko> ja mam pakiet 1GB
<jacekowski> ja mam nielimitowany
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole w kwestii laptopow, popsulem dzisiaj firmowego
<dj_oko> powyżej tego płacę jakieś kosmiczne pieniądze
<jacekowski> zjechal z konca przenosnika na beton
<jacekowski> i cos z chlodzeniem sie mu popsulo
<gandalf> ja sie kiedys zapomnialem z 3g i telefonik jak sobie lezal na stole naciagnal mi z neta dwie sówki prawie
<jacekowski> i ekran pekl
<caalon> to i tak nieźle, jak matryca?
<caalon> coś pozatym?
<jacekowski> nie
<dj_oko> chłodzenie u mnie terkocze od trzech dni w R61
<caalon> jeśli tylko to to i tak nie jest źle
<dj_oko> ale ten laptop wieeele przeżył
<jacekowski> ale chlodzenie sie popsulo tak ze sie wylacza
<dj_oko> i jest po prostu stary
<jacekowski> caalon: no nie wiem, mialem firmowe vaio i wytrzymalo znacznie wiecej
<caalon> teściowa jakiś miesiąc temu, zalała lapka (acer) browarem i odratować się nie dało
<dj_oko> muszę sobie kupić ThinkPada z serii X Convertible Tablet
<dj_oko> o matko, ile ja już wylałem na tego thinkpada
<dj_oko> no ale ThinkPady mają tą uroczą cechę
<jacekowski> w zeszlym roku popsulem della ATG (czyli te pancerne niby)
<dj_oko> z kanalikami oprowadzącymi płyn wylany na klawę
<caalon> o, to nawet nie wiedziałem
<dj_oko> caalon: nie testuj tego rozwiązania, to juz nie IBM
<dj_oko> ale szczęśliwie, u mnie się sprawdziło
<dj_oko> jacekowski: co można popsuć w dellu atg? :D
<jacekowski> jak mozna cos wylac na klawiature?
<jacekowski> dj_oko: wszystko
<jacekowski> dj_oko: z ekranu zaczelo cos wyciekac (ale to samo sobie)
<jacekowski> dysk padl
<caalon> normalnie, piwo stało obok laptopa, pies wskoczył na kanape i przywalił w stół
<caalon> :D
<dj_oko> jacekowski: ściślej mówiąc jestem odpowiedzialny jedynie za 20% przypadkó zalania mojego laptopa,
<jacekowski> i zaczal bluescreeny robic
<jacekowski> po wymianie dysku
<jacekowski> caalon: dalej tego nie rozumiem
<dj_oko> a moje 20% to głównie Tiger/Black
<dj_oko> wylewany przypadkowo w okresach krańcowego zmęczenia
<jacekowski> to sie pije z butelki
<jacekowski> i zakreca
<dj_oko> z butelki jeszcze nic na niego nie wylałem, ale z puszki 250ml i owszem
<caalon> :D dj_oko bez ryzyka nie ma zabawy :)
<dj_oko> ale byłem padnięty, naprawdę
<dj_oko> zmuszony do jakichś maratonów siedzenia przed monitorem
<caalon> no ja całe szczęście przed kompem mam tylko maratony jak jestem na delegacji i kompletnie nie mam co robić, albo jak maniaczę w jakąś gre mmo :d
<avalan> mmo, ehh
<b4el> dobry
<Quintasan> \o
<gandalf> nie no zmieniam zajecie
<sirmacik> tak też można
<sirmacik> gandalf: co tym razem?
<gandalf> od wczoraj sie meczyc z jednym glupim kawalkiem elementem ala vr to przeginka
<gandalf> sirmacik, probuje zrobic blok w htmlu
<gandalf> co by mial taka sama wysokosc jak blok pod nim
<gandalf> ale jakos to mi nie wychodzi
<gandalf> a na bank rozwiazanie jest proste
<gandalf> tak proste ze az smieszne- zawsze tak mam ze gdzies zrobie blad a potem ni bata, patrze i nie widze. wszystko pozmieniam pokombinuje, poprzerabiam ale nie to co trzeba
<gandalf> :P
<Lastninja> cześć
<BlessJah> gandalf: opakuj obydwa w dodatkowego diva i daj im po 50% wysokosci?
<gandalf> BlessJah, to raczej nie o taki efekt mi chodzi
<gandalf> potrzebuje sobie stworzyc szablonik dla bloku vertical rule w ktorym znajduja sie 3 inne. 2 z nich maja miec 80px wusokosci, a srodkowy automatycznie wypelniac pozostala przestrzen
<gandalf> tak bym mogl tego uzywac jako gotowca do wstawienia pionowej kreski kiedy tylko chce
<gandalf> na razie mam blok pozycjonowany absolutnie dzieki czemu mi nie psuje lajałtu i wszystko pieknie gdyby nie fakt ze nie umniem przyciac bg dla bloku o zmiennej wysokosci
<gandalf> musi miec od gory i dolu pusta przestrzen na 80
<gandalf> hehh
<gandalf> cos czuje ze skonczy sie na JS
<gandalf> juz cos takiego kiedys robilem
<gandalf> hehh
<gandalf> by bylo fajnie jak by mozna w stylach napisac cos takiego jak height: 100% -160px:P
<BlessJah> box model w css2
<gandalf> jak manikuluje marginesami i odstepami to mi dziwne rzeczy wychodza
<gandalf> ale to dobry pomysl by zajzec do neta
<gandalf> pewnie o czyms zapomnalem
<gandalf> ale cos poplatalem
<gandalf> co kolwiek bym nie zmienil tresc bloku zawsze ma taka sama wysokosc
<uh4> cz
<Voldenet> gandalf: a ty jesteś pewien, że to się da w css zrobić? :D
<Voldenet> (hint: css nie potrafi liczyć wysokości)
<gandalf> Voldenet, Nie, ale ja o tym nie wiem wienc to zrobie:P
<gandalf> w sumie to jest sposob bo na niego nie chcacy trafilem ale dzialal tylko w chrome no i rozwalal mi lajałt
<gandalf> background-clip: content-box w tym pomaga
<gandalf> ogolnie tylko jednego nie rozumiem, czemu height 100% odnosi sie do content
<uh4> habanero :O
<gandalf> box-sizing: border-box;
<gandalf> to jest rozwiazanie mojej udreki
<phoenix_> jak sprawdzic o czym jest np kanal przez komende /?
<irek> phoenix_: /t
<irek> phoenix_: na przyszlosc to jest topic ;p
<phoenix_> ale unkown command jest
<phoenix_> http://www.fakt.pl/Urzad-pracy-werbuje-erotyczne-tancerki,artykuly,146002,1.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/a76owaq> (at www.fakt.pl)
<BlessJah> phoenix_: /topic
<BlessJah> ewentualnie /topic #kanał
<phoenix_> oo dziala
<kamil__> Witam czemu nie chce mi się odtworzyć film z XviD DVDRip
<BlessJah> bo pirat
<Voldenet> policja już jedzie, przestępco
<jacekowski> linux ssie
<jacekowski> windows sie spokojnie odpala na laptopie
<jacekowski> a zanim kubuntu sie odpali to sie zdarzy wylaczyc
<jacekowski> bo z chlodzeniem jest problem
<BlessJah> bo to kubuntu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rozkręcałeś go? co dokładnie z tym chłodzeniem?
<BlessJah> czy oddajesz i niech firma się martwi?
<kamil__> Witam czemu nie chce mi się odtworzyć film z XviD DVDRip
<kamil__> ??????
<kamil__> prosze o pomoc mam kodeki a nie chodzi
<BlessJah> boś pirat
<kamil__> nie
<BlessJah> masz ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kamil__> sprawdzam
<kamil__> właśnie instaluje
<kamil__> :)
<kamil__> i dalej nic
<Voldenet> VLC
<Voldenet> zainstaluj sobie vlc
<kamil__> czy mam resa zrobić
<kamil__> vlc mam i nic
<Voldenet> zainstaluj sobie vlc, vlc odtwarza wszystko
<Voldenet> a jak to próbujesz odtwarzać
<Voldenet> w vlc klikasz plik > otwórz i wybierasz film?
<kamil__> otórz
<kamil__> a zaznaczone mam vlc
<Voldenet> co
<kamil__> niby leci ale ani dzwięku ani obrazu
<kamil__> a i pokazuje ze film ma 6h
<kamil__> a nie ma
<Voldenet> na pewno ten film nie jest skopany?
<Voldenet> Jeśli tak, to na 99% masz zły strumień wyjściowy wybrany, albo źle skonfigurowanego Xorga
<Voldenet> przy czym nie da się wytłumaczyć szybko jak to sprawdzić
<Voldenet> więc nie wyjaśnię :D
<kamil__> ok ale dzięki
<jacekowski> BlessJah: grafika nie ma chlodzenia
<jacekowski> BlessJah: radiator nie dotyka grafiki
<jacekowski> ale wzialem amelinium
<jacekowski> poskladalem zeby grubiej bylo
<jacekowski> wlozylem
<jacekowski> i chyba dziaua
<jacekowski> furmarka odpalilem i trzyma sie ponizej 90C
<jacekowski> procesor 77C
<jacekowski> wylacza sie przy 120C
<BlessJah> zdejmij klape i postaw na wiatraku biurowym :]
<BlessJah> jak chcesz dane zgrac
<Dreadlish> pfft
<Dreadlish> wyjmij dysk i zgraj dane =.=
<BlessJah> nie zawsze sie da
<Dreadlish> co, nie zawsze da się wyjąć dysk?
<Dreadlish> no racja, z srakbuków ssd trzeba wylutowywać.
<BlessJah> chodziło mi raczej o zdjęciu bez rozkręcania lapka
<BlessJah> wyjęcie*
<Dreadlish> w każdym lapku, jaki miałem ograniczało się to do odkręcenia dwóch, może trzech śrubek
<Dreadlish> i nie podlegało pod łamanie gwarancji.
<BlessJah> a ile lapków mialeś? dwa? trzy?
<Dreadlish> od początku posiadania jakiegokolwiek lapa 6
<Dreadlish> a rozkręcałem z 40
<BlessJah> ja mam jeden, po odkręceniu widzę ram i chłodzenie procka chyba tylko
<Dreadlish> to gównianyś lapek masz.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<sirmacik> \o
<BlessJah> jak wszystko
<BlessJah> Wizard: siemka
<Wizard> sirmacik: Używasz Ubuntu?
<sirmacik> nie
<sirmacik> ale używałem jakiś czas nawet, dobrze mam je obczajone w każdym razie
<sirmacik> a co?
<Wizard> Tak z ciekawości pytam.
<Wizard> Jest łatwiejsze niż Łindołs. I ma domyślnie zainstalowaną przeglądarkę i pakiet biurowy ;)
<BlessJah> chyba wrócę do wmii, na unity nie da się jednak pracować
<Wizard> Da się. Po prostu nie umiesz.
<Wizard> Zrąbało mi się Akonadi i nie bardzo wiem co z tym zrobić :/
<sirmacik> BlessJah: tu masz super zadowolonego użytkownika dwm od jakiś 4-5 lat [;
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma 4 terminale w losowych miejscach pulpitu, potrzebuje tillinga
<Dreadlish> kurde, dalej mi Wizarda zignorowało
<BlessJah> na co dzien jest spoko, 2-3 terminale, browser, jak cos wiecej to zazwyczaj juz wywalam na inny pulpit
<Dreadlish> o, już ok.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: napisz coś
<BlessJah> ale kiedy odpalam 6, bo nie moge znalezc wolnego we wczesniejszych, to jest juz zle
<Wizard> Piszę
<Dreadlish> o. już Cię widze.
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Jakieś stare animozje?
<Dreadlish> nie, po prostu zrąbana konfiguracja weechata
<Dreadlish> co nie potrafi sobie zapisać
<Dreadlish> ale teraz zapisałem.
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> ignorelistę ostatnio zmianiałem może rok temu
<Dreadlish> oprócz odignorowywania Ciebie
<Dreadlish> czego już nie zdążyło zapisać ;d
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cieszę się, że już mnie nie ignorujesz.
<BlessJah> meh, ekg2 umarło
<BlessJah> commit ostatni na githubie sprzed 8 miesiecy
<BlessJah> o ile patrze na dobre repo
<Wizard> Jakoś mnie to nie dziwi.
<BlessJah> Wizard: co ja teraz zrobie?
<BlessJah> stracilem nadzieje na rozwiazanie apru irytujacych bugów
<Dreadlish> to sam je rozwiąż :/
<BlessJah> próbowałem zaglądać w kod, chyba prędzej napisalbym własnego klienta
<BlessJah> fajno, działa jak trzeba
<jacekowski> od kiedy ekg jest na githubie
<jacekowski> oni wlasnego CVSa mieli
<jacekowski> a jednak
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-30
<szawe> rozumiem, że czas zrestartować ubuntu
<szawe> Belzebub, mam się spodziewać
<szawe> że ten sterownik
<szawe> sam z siebie zacznie magicznie działać
<szawe> czy co mam próbować ustawiać?
<Belzebub> szawe: zainstalujesz sprawdzisz w /etc/modprobe.d/ czy w ktoryms nie istnieje b43 lub cos podobnego
<szkodnik_> ktos mi chyba nika podprowadzil :D
<szkodnik_> da sie tak?
<szkodnik_> mialam zarejestrowany niby..
<gjm> szkodnik_: chyba cały czas masz zarejestrowany
<gjm> szkodnik_: ghostnij go
<gjm> szkodnik_: /msg NickServ ghost szkodnik hasło
<szkodnik_> wiem :P
<gjm> Wiesz a pytasz :)
<szkodnik> nie, po rpsotu nie wpadlam na pomysl, ze gdies moze byc sesja
<szkodnik> skoro nie wchodilam an irca od miesiecy
<gjm> To się robi /whois
<szkodnik> tez racja :P
<szkodnik> w sumei to moze moj telefon- kiedys probowalam zaisntalwoac mu jakiegos klienta is ewbic
<szkodnik> i sie wbic*
<Wizard> szkodnik: Siema!
<gjm> szkodnik: A Twój telefon nazywa się Wojtek Kloc?
<gjm> 14:22 [freenode] szkodnik ~quassel@193-239-37-149.ksi-system.net
<gjm> 14:22 [freenode]     ircname  = Wojtek Kloc;
<szkodnik> Wizard,  :)
<szkodnik> nie :D
<bastetmilo> o, szkodnik
<szkodnik> bastetmilo :)
<szkodnik> co tam slychowac?:)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: bez zmian, a co u Ciebie?
<szkodnik> a u mnei podobnie ;)
<gjm> Pogadane.
<Dreadlish> heh.
<szkodnik> gjm, zupelnie jak nie baby, co? ;)
<Wizard> Może ty faktycznie jesteś Wojciech?
<gjm> Ale Kloc?
<Wizard> :D
<szkodnik> :D
<Wizard> To jakiś neurochirurg z Gdańska.
<Wizard> Podejrzane.
<Wizard> I to jeszcze jakiś starszy pan. "Cześć, tu Wojtek, też mam 11 lat"?
<gjm> A pokazuje że IRCuje z Krakowa.
<Dreadlish> :O
<gjm> 3===D O:
<bastetmilo> Kto jest z Gdanska?
<Dreadlish> Goo... on nie ten kanał
<Wizard> Pewnie sporo.
<Wizard> Chociaż Gdańsk nie jest jakoś specjalnie duży.
<bastetmilo> ej
<bastetmilo> o kim mówicie?
<gjm> O Klocu.
<Wizard> No.
<bastetmilo> kto to?
<gjm> Jakiś szkodnik.
<Wizard> Neurochirurg z Gdańska. Przecież pisałem.
<bastetmilo> dobra, już przeczytałam OCB.
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, no ja jestem rpawie z gdanska
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-31
<szkodnik> glupi kradziony net :(
<ChaosEngine> lepszy niż żaden
<qermit> kurcze, nie mogę sie zalogować na hosta, a na wirtualki moge
<qermit> cos jest zepsute
<m477_> wszyscy popadali juz ;o
<dweller> wczesnie
<qermit> dopiero wstają
<drathir> 1tb green jednak kupiony...
<dj_oko1> hm
<Wizard> hm
<Idziemynaryby> kiedy na ryby
<m477_> https://soundcloud.com/exaticmusic/exatic-ft-dem-bezdomni \o/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-01
<Lakii> 1 ;]
<dweller> #bedzieban
<szkodnik_> jaka temperature powinien miec GPU przy prawie zerowym obciazeniu?
<Dreadlish> jakie gpu.
<szkodnik_> to na karcie graficznej
<szkodnik_> nei wiem jakie, szczegolow nie znam, jest tylko napisane GPU temp
<Dreadlish> wiesz, wróżenie z fusów mi dobrze nie idzie.
<Dreadlish> nie wiem jaką masz kartę graficzną, a tym samym gpu.
<szkodnik_> karte ATI radeon 4830 HD
<Dreadlish> jak w lapku, to jak masz mniej niż 70 to jest ok
<szkodnik_> stacjonarny
<szkodnik_> o mam cos takiego: "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series na GPU RV770"
<Dreadlish> no i ile tam jest?
<szkodnik_> 75
<TheNumb> trochę wysoko
<szkodnik_> mam generalnei problem ze sterownikiem do tej karty
<Dreadlish> to może jakoś chłodzenie wyczyść
<TheNumb> szkodnik_: które masz ubunutuntu?
<szkodnik_> no wlasnie tak sie zastanawialam, czy to przypadkiem nie juz
<szkodnik_> TheNumb, win 7;)
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> to ić panie
<TheNumb> na #windows
<szkodnik_> csii :D
<szkodnik_> no ale ja nie pytam o sterownik, tylko o temperature :P
<szkodnik_> ta chgyba nie powinna byc zalezna od systemu, co? ;)
<Dreadlish> no to wyczyść grafikę.
<gjm> odpal jakąś gierkę i smaż jajka
<TheNumb> jest zależna ;-)
<Dreadlish> albo smaż sobie jajuszki :3
<szkodnik_> chyba ja rozkrece
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> zrób to
<szkodnik_> zrobie to
<TheNumb> a potem pójdź do sklepu po nową
<szkodnik_> spoko, juz ja czyscilam pare razy
<szkodnik_> podejrzewam, zr trzeba po prostu wymienic paste
<TheNumb> meh
<szkodnik_> zadzwonie do sasiada :D
<drathir> ati na open sterownikach troche bardziej wiatrakow uzywa...
<TheNumb> drathir: jak masz *świeży* kernel to nie.
<TheNumb> Najlepiej 3.13 <:
<drathir> TheNumb: poprawili ? O.o ladnie...
<TheNumb> drathir: w najnowszych oczywiście nie działa ;-)
<TheNumb> ...jeszcze
<jacekowski> szkodnik_: 40-50C to normalna temperatura nieobciazanej karty graficznej przy normalnej temperaturze pokojowej rzedu 20C
<jacekowski> szkodnik_: ale nie przejmowalbym sie temperatura chyba ze temperatura powoduje ze wiatraki wyja
<probo> witam w nowy rok
<probo> zna sie ktos na php js jquery moze?
<probo> staram sie przekazac wartosc zmiennej php do zmiennej w js i poki co nie wychodzi
<TheNumb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/415868/get-variable-from-php-to-javascript
<TheNumb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/392470/passing-a-value-from-php-to-javascript
<TheNumb> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/393479/best-way-to-transfer-an-array-between-php-and-javascript
<TheNumb> ...
<probo> juz zrobilem troche moze nietypowe ale dziala
<probo> dalem w kodzie php echo '<script> var php='.$plik.';</script>';
<probo> i potem juz w kodzie js kozystam z zmiennej php
<dj_oko> matko boska
<bastetmilo> probo: a nie prościej dać var php = "<?php echo $plik; ?>";
<m477_>  
<TheNumb>  
<TheNumb> /
<TheNumb> :F
<mati75> gjm: a ty od kiedy w e2k?
<gjm> to dla beki
<mati75> jak sobie zdjęcia pooglądałem dzisiaj z wczoraj to też niezłą beke miałem
<mati75> w porównaniu do tego co było parę lat temu
<mati75> to więcej salarek przychodzi i pasztetu
<gjm> https://scontent-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1453291_686259524740205_698974787_n.jpg
<mati75> o ja jebie
<gjm> coś pięknego
<denysonique> Co to jest Gnome-flashback?
<dj_oko> denysonique: sesja z gnome-panelem i metacity
<dj_oko> zabugowanym gnome-panelem i niedostosowanym metacity ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-02
<EsmD> yo
<TheNumb> .
<denysonique_> Czy istnieje zhakowana wersja Unity dzie menu w panelu jest na stałe?
<dj_oko1> nie, potrzebujesz cracka z chomika
<Wizard> :)
<ftpd> Co to jest "menu w panelu na stałe"?
<TheNumb> denysonique_: chyba jest od tego przełącznik.
<TheNumb> gdzieś w gsettings :D
<denysonique_> ftpd: to co na gorze http://i.imgur.com/Cx75XJK.png
<denysonique_> lecz w Unity to się domyślnie chowa i pokazuje tytuł aplikacji
<Wizard> Tak, to jest dość irytujące.
 * denysonique_ grzebie w kodzie źródłowym Unity aby to wyłączyć
<gjm> <haker>
<TheNumb> e tam kodzie źródłowym
<TheNumb> jest do tego przełącznik ._.
<TheNumb> pod warunkiem, że zainstalujesz unity revamped <:
<TheNumb> A nie wiem czy się pojawiło pod 13.10
<denysonique_> TheNumb: nie ma dla 13.10
<denysonique_> oraz  uzywam unity systrayfix
<denysonique_> unity ktore pokazuje ikony trayowe
<Wizard> Można zgłosić też na lanczpadzie.
<Wizard> I naprawią w 15.10
<denysonique_> zna ktoś ładny szary theme GTK/Unity?
<denysonique_> taki który nie jest kopią osx
<denysonique_> chociaż może być troszeczke podobny
<Wizard> Greybird?
<gjm> j.w.
<gjm> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-A1YR8tXHodg/UDOPOW9qqbI/AAAAAAAAJvo/koBshd5izbQ/s1600/greybird-xfce-12.10.png
<Wizard> Albo elementary-gtk.
<Wizard> W ogóle, elementary ;)
<denysonique_> calkiem niezly
<denysonique_> jedynie gorny panel na czarno, lecz to sie da zmienic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143674/how-do-i-change-the-color-of-the-unity-upper-panel/398932#398932
<denysonique_> Wizard: elementary nie ma tego globalnego menu
<TheNumb> elementary gtk jest trochę stare ;F
<Wizard> No jak chcecie :)
<denysonique_> imho w ubuntu powinno byc cos takiego jak apt-get patch unity-menupanel-patch
<denysonique_> ktory automatycznie pobiera source package, naklada patch dostepny w ppa i compiluje
<TheNumb> eOS jest fajne tylko szkoda, że bazują na LTS
<denysonique_> w ten sposob mozna instalowac rozne patche
<denysonique_> tak jak w gentoo, wrzucasz patche do /etc/portage/patches i automatycznie patchuje przy mergowaniu
<mati75> denysonique_: bierzesz zródła, dorzucasz patch do debian/patches, wpis w changelogu i kompilujesz
<mati75> denysonique_: jak masz gotowy patch to jest 15 sekund roboty
<Wizard> eOS jest niedorobiony.
<mati75> Wizard: ++
<Wizard> Pomysł fajny, programy ładne i całkiem sensownie zaprojektowane od strony UX, ale programować to ci goście nie potrafią.
<ftpd> Co to jest eOS?
<Wizard> Elementary
<mati75> ftpd: mac osx dla biedaków
<Wizard> LUL
<TheNumb> mati75: wcale nie osx
<Wizard> Przecież OS X jest za darmo.
<TheNumb> ta.
<TheNumb> tylko sprzet pod os x nie :D
<ftpd> macsotrm.pl
<ftpd> Kup sobie maka dla biedaków.
<ftpd> Ładnie wygląda ten eOS, ale z jednej strony piszą, że 'completely free', a z drugiej każą zapłacić za ściągnięcie.
<Wizard> ftpd: Rozróżniasz "datek" od "ceny"?
<ftpd> Nigdzie tam nie było napisane, że datek. Znaczy nie próbowałem wpisać 0$.
<ftpd> Zwracam honor. Na czym to jest oparte?
<Wizard> Ubuntu.
<Wizard> 12.04, jeśli chodzi o ścisłość.
<dj_oko> błe, Unity
<Wizard> błe, dj_oko.
<dj_oko> fakt, brzydki jestem
<dj_oko> :(
<Wizard> dj_oko: https://github.com/xwizard/kde1
<Wizard> Masz, nie płacz ;)
<dj_oko> Wizard: legal issues!
<Wizard> I?
<dj_oko> ech, czasy KDE, które nie jest obrzydliwe już dawno minęły
<dj_oko> 2.2 i 3.1+ <3
<dj_oko> dalej mam wrażenie, że w KDE 4.milion da się zrobić mniej, niż w 3.5, w dodatku wolniej i gorzej :D
<Wizard> Taka prawda.
<Wizard> Ale co się dziwić, jak tam pół jest napisane w javaskrypcie, drugie pół w pytongu.
<dj_oko> Wizard: pół GNOME jest w JS
<dj_oko> co więcej
<dj_oko> policykit jest w Javascriptcie
<dj_oko> you heard me!
<dj_oko> narzędzie do zarządzania bezpieczenstwem ma składnię reguł JS
<dj_oko> w dodatku zmienia się tak często, że od 2009 nie ma tick boxa "zapamiętaj poświadczenia"
<dj_oko> "...dla tego jednego zadania"
<dj_oko> ponieważ składnia jest tak skomplikowana i zmienna w czasie, że nie da sie tego zaimplementować :D
<dj_oko> oczywiście całkowicie neguje to sens istnienia policykita
<dj_oko> co cofa nas w czasie do 2003
<dj_oko> ponieważ działającą technologię należało natychmiast popsuć
<Wizard> Oczywiście. Tak "działa" wszystko na linuksie.
<Wizard> KDE i Gnome dojechały do momentu, w którym działały i robiły to dobrze.
<Wizard> I co? I zamiast dopracowywać, pisać nowe programy, wprowadzać nowe rozwiązania, to stwierdzili: wynajdźmy koło na nowo".
<denysonique_> Microsoft to samo zrobil z XP. I wynaleźli nowe koło Vistę
<denysonique_> Wizard: zrób source package .deb albo overlay Gentoowy
<denysonique_> Wizard: btw pokaż szoty jak to wygląda u Ciebie
<Wizard> Zaraz idę do domu, potem ci wkleję :)
<denysonique_> Czym się rożnią inne dystrybucje Debianowe łacznie z Debianem od Ubuntu oraz jakie zalety moą oferować zamiast Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> ubuntu to snapshot sida + nowe paczki/nowe wersje paczek + łatki na paczki z debiana.
<TheNumb> ;P
<TheNumb> W teorii debjan sid powinien działać tak dobrze jak łubudubuduntu.
<TheNumb> Z zalet - nie jest zależny od canonical ;-)
<dj_oko> denysonique_: Vista to nie nowe koło, Vista to niedokończony, bardzo dobry pomysł
<dj_oko> XP był ślepą uliczką, co widać w 2003 ;)
<dj_oko> TheNumb: zapomniałeś o dodawaniu niepotrzebnych forków działających rozwiązań
<denysonique_> mati75: wiesz jak przeskoczyc testy podczas debuilda?
<dj_oko> ;)
<denysonique_> TheNumb: dobrym jest pomyslem dodanie sida do sources.list??
<dj_oko> do source.list ubuntu?
<dj_oko> oh god
<denysonique_> mhm
<TheNumb> dj_oko: masz na myśli wayland?
<TheNumb> denysonique_: nie rób tego ;]
<TheNumb> debian i ubuntu nie zawsze są binarnie kompatybilne.
<dj_oko> TheNumb: Wayland, Shell
<TheNumb> dj_oko: wayland jeszcze nie działa ;-)
<denysonique_> LOL
<TheNumb> a shell niby od kogo forkowali?
<denysonique_> unity-7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1/manual-tests
<denysonique_> wtf
<dj_oko> z gnome-shell
<TheNumb> To prędzej cinnamon ma NIH <:
<denysonique_> Actions:
<denysonique_> #. Press Alt+Enter.
<denysonique_> Expected Result:
<denysonique_>   Nothing happens
<TheNumb> :D
<denysonique_> ręczne testy, pffffff
<TheNumb> denysonique_: canonical ma na razie w dupie desktopowe ubuntu.
<dj_oko> ja dalej nie rozumiem, jak cokolwiek takiego ma być wydajne
<dj_oko> przymusowe łączenie okien w docku/taskbarze
<dj_oko> BRAK taskbara, brak traya
<denysonique_> dj_oko: ja mam tray
<denysonique_> taskbar jest po lewej
<TheNumb> Proponuję nową grę: za każdym razem jak Mark mówi "convergence" każdy robi szota wódeczki.
<denysonique_> i to jest wydajne, oszczedza duzo ekranu
<dj_oko> denysonique_: to nie jest taskbar
<dj_oko> to jest dock
<denysonique_> dj_oko: pozatym laczenie mozesz sobie wylaczyc
<denysonique_> oraz taskbar uruchomic
<denysonique_> lecz taskbar w dzisiejszych czassach nie potrzebny
<dj_oko> denysonique_: a jak dostaniesz UI gdzie ekran będzie do góry nogami
<TheNumb> Grał ktoś w Natural Selection 2?
<dj_oko> ale "da się włączyć normalny"
<dj_oko> to też będzie OK?
<denysonique_> od tego jest scale aka exose
<denysonique_> expose
<denysonique_> ftpd: uzywasz expose na macu?
<TheNumb> denysonique_: ja nie używałem.
<ftpd> dj_oko, Nie.
<ftpd> Aj.
<TheNumb> Tzn, nie używałem dużo.
<ftpd> denysonique_, Nie.
<dj_oko> denysonique_: żeby mi okna majtały jak porąbane, a ja tracił czas, patrząc na obrazki? :)
<ftpd> Znaczy raz na ruski rok wyświetlę sobie te wszystkie okienka i kliknę konkretne.
 * TheNumb lubi wirtualne pulpety
<dj_oko> wymyślono wydajną metodę pracy z oknami
<dj_oko> i działała w GNOME 2
<ftpd> Ale to tylko jak mam ich naprawdę dużo.
<denysonique_> dj_oko: jak ustawisz bez animacji to jest szybko. oraz expose jest szybszy od zawalonego taskbaaru
<dj_oko> nie da się wymyślić nic lepszego
<ftpd> E no, ja się od wirtualnych pulpitów właśnie w OS X odzwyczaiłem.
<denysonique_> ftpd: expose to nie wirtualne pulpity
<ftpd> denysonique_, Dzięki, Kapitanie Oczywisty.
<dj_oko> denysonique_: expose kradnie cały ekran, problem taki sam jak ze Start Screen
<denysonique_> http://mac101.net/files/2009/06/20090629_screenshot_on_2009_06_29_at_73451_pm.png expose
<ftpd> denysonique_, Ja wiem, co to jest expose. Tylko TheNumb napisał o wirtualnych pulpitach.
<denysonique_> dj_oko: taskbar kradnie ekran. expose jest widoczny tylko wtedy kiedy go potrzebujesz
<ftpd> Ale ja mam naraz tak mało aplikacji otwartych, że nie mam po co.
<ftpd> http://i.imgur.com/CpvZDYb.png
<ftpd> Po co mi do tego expose?
<dj_oko> denysonique_: muscle memory
<dj_oko> zawsze klikam w to samo miejsce, jak chcę przejść na konkretne okno
<denysonique_> dj_oko: tym bardziej dock w tym razie, zamiast taskbaru
<denysonique_> bo dock trzyma wszystko w tej samej pozycji
<dj_oko> denysonique_: połączone
<denysonique_> jesli chcceez polegac na muscle memory
<dj_oko> albo BEZ opisu
<dj_oko> z 6 terminalami robi się katastrofa
<ftpd> Browser, terminal, irc klient.
<ftpd> I tyle.
<mati75> denysonique_: wiem
<denysonique_> dj_oko: zakladki w terminalu
<dj_oko> bo szybciej mieć 6 okien terminala
<ftpd> Maila albo Sparrowa klikam tylko, jak coś się zapali.
<dj_oko> a nie jedno z cholerm=nymi zakladkami
<dj_oko> denysonique_: więcej klików przez te zakładki jest potrzebne
<denysonique_> dj_oko: ?
<denysonique_> alt+1-9
<denysonique_> i widac tytul wyraznie
<dj_oko> jeszcze lepiej :D
<dj_oko> kombinacje klawiszy do czegoś, co kiedyś było od razu jak na dłoni
<denysonique_> pozatym
<dj_oko> niedługo dołączą mi do laptopa jakieś przekładnie hydrauliczne
<denysonique_> ja uruchamiam conajwyzej jeden terminal na pulpit
<dj_oko> a odpalanie menu będzie wymagalo wypowiadania zaklęć na głos
<dj_oko> ty może tak
<denysonique_> desktop 1 peirdoly, desktop  2 dev
<dj_oko> ale zacznij robić cokolwiek śladowo wartościowego
<denysonique_> mati75: jak?
<dj_oko> typu 2x ssh, opencl, mpich i top
<dj_oko> i zaczyna się
<dj_oko> majtanie exposami, pulpitami, zakładkami
<dj_oko> coś, co jeszcze 4 lata temu było kompletnie niepotrzebne
<denysonique_> dj_oko: przy dobrych bindingach klawiszowych to jest bardzo efektywne, ty niestety musisz uzywac myszki
<dj_oko> nie mam zamiaru pamiętać miliona kombinacji klawiszy, żeby robić coś, co nigdy ich nie potrzebowało :D
<dj_oko> i latać łapami między klawiaturą i myszką, bo nie da się czegoś wybrac, tylko trzeba pisać
<denysonique_> dj_oko: czyli Ty nawet cannot into Vim.
<dj_oko> nie, nie utrudniam sobie życia bez powodu :D
<mati75> denysonique_: do debian/rules dopisz na samym początku: export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<denysonique_> mati75: jak sprawdzic czy to zadziala czy nie?
<denysonique_> mati75: oraz nie mozna tego poprostu wpisac przed debuild?
<mati75> puścić kompilacje
<mati75> denysonique_: można
<denysonique_> (oraz dlaczeo debian nie uzywa portage do pudowania paczek ;> )
<mati75> denysonique_: bo to nie gentoo
<ftpd> E tam, kompilacja w 2014?
<ftpd> Znudziło mi się ;-)
<ftpd> A boost wydajności (rzędu trzeciego miejsca po przecinku) w świecie mocnych procków, tony ramu i SSD nie jest już potrzebny.
<Wizard> No jakto? A --omg-optimize?
<dj_oko> who cares
<TheNumb> ftpd: a używasz homebrew
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<ftpd> TheNumb, No używam, bo nie siliłem się nigdy na znalezienie alternatywy z binpaczkami.
<ftpd> Znaczy teraz już wiem, że fink, ale siła przyzwyczajenia.
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> fink?
<TheNumb> to jeszcze żyje?
<TheNumb> macports też ma binarne pakiety.
<Wizard> fink ssie pałę.
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> macports trochę mniej
<Ven-2> szukam kogos kto pomógłby mi zrobic paczke do ubuntu z programem closed source
<Ven-2> jak pociac np. napis tak:
<Ven-2> 'jakistexttentestisgood'  = 'jak-is-te-xt-te-n-te-st-is-good'
<denysonique_> Ven-2: zrob sam
<Ven-2> nie umiem
<Ven-2> nawet nie wiem jak sie zabrac
<denysonique_> ftpd: czemu nie Gentoo Prefix na OSX
<denysonique_> zamiast fink, macports, homebrew
<denysonique_> Ven-2: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1585030/creating-deb-packages-from-prebuilt-binaries
<Ven-2> ale to nie wszystko, musialbym jeszcze znalezc kogos kto sprawdzi
<Ven-2> i wpisze taki pakiet
<Ven-2> nie wiem np. gdzie wrzucic moge fonty
<denysonique_> Ven-2: a ile zamierzasz zapłacić aby ktoś Ci zrobił?
<Ven-2> a gdzie binarke
<Ven-2> nic
<Ven-2> bo i program nic nie kosztuje
<denysonique_> Ven-2: to czemu nie jest opensource?
<Ven-2> jest i open source
<Ven-2> ale to skrypty wiec nie wiem czy ma to sens
<Ven-2> po za tym fonty sa freeware
<Ven-2> denysonique_, porozmawiajmy o konkretach zobacz tu https://github.com/texrg/Labiryntowy
<denysonique_> Ven-2: w ciagu dwoch dni bede paczkowal  cos binarnego, wtedy poczytam i sie poznam jak i co, wtedy ewentualnie moge Ci pomoc
<denysonique_> Ven-2: https://code.google.com/p/ubucompilator/
<denysonique_> GUI do robienia paczek
<denysonique_> Ven-2: pozatym co to za soft?
<Ven-2> Umiesz zrobic z tego paczke, ktora by sie pojawila w debianie?
<gjm> zrupcie za mnie , zrupcie !!1
<denysonique_> Ven-2: zrobie Ci, jak mi znajdziesz ładne fonty dekoracyjne do kart urodzinowych, swiatecznych itp. ktore wspieraja polskie znaki
<Ven-2> A moje Ci sie nie podobaja? ;-))))
<Ven-2> sa śliczne
<denysonique_> Ven-2: Ja tam widzę jedynie jakiś labirynt
<denysonique_> Tego nie dam na kartke swiateczna np
<Ven-2> czyż nie jest to sliczne
<Ven-2> alez daj, na pewno sie ucieszą
<denysonique_> Ven-2: nawet nie wiem jak to sie czyta
<Ven-2> z lewej do prawej i z góry na dół
<Ven-2> na stronie masz opis
<Ven-2> możesz to wydrukowac też, to niecała strona A4 ;-)
<Ven-2> Mozesz życzenia tez ułozyc z kostki brukowej lub spinaczy
<denysonique_> http://alfabetozdobny.appspot.com/?str=galeria
<Ven-2> zobacz imiona http://alfabetozdobny.appspot.com/?str=imiona
<Ven-2> galeria to o innym sposobie, za trudny dla Ciebie
<Ven-2> to dwa różne sposoby zapisu.
<Ven-2> też jest font, ale dużo brzydszy
<Ven-2> denysonique_, wyslalem Ci prywatna wiadomosc
<ftpd> denysonique_, Czemu mnie o to pytasz?
<denysonique_> ftpd: bo kiedyś byłeś prawdziwym mężczyzną mając gentoo
<Ven-2> szukam kogos kto pomógłby mi zrobic paczke do ubuntu z programem closed source lub fontem?
<gjm> Nie wiesz czy szukasz?
<Ven-2> szukam kogoś kto by to zrobił
<Ven-2> nie rozumiem 'nie wiesz' nie wiem , ze co??
<Ven-2> mam font i chciałbym by znalazł się w ubuntu lub debianie lub gdziekolwiek indziej
<gjm> Pamiętam że pytałeś o to już dawno temu, przez tyle czasu zrobiłbyś to kilkadziesiąt razy.
<Ven-2> umiesz zrobić tak by coś pojawiło się w repozytorium ubuntu?
<dweller> wrzuć do katalogu .fonts w katalogu domowym
<Ven-2> gjm nie umiem
<dweller> paczkowanie fontów jest zasadniczo bez sensu
<gjm> "nie umiem"
<gjm> no kurwa
<gjm> Z takim podejściem…
<dweller> nie umiesz, nie masz ubuntu :D
<Ven-2> chcecie może mi pomóc?
<dweller> napisałem Ci co zrobić
<dweller> do repozytorium to nie trafi bo są ppa
<dweller> z ppa nikt nie zassa bo łatwiej to po prostu zassać ze strony i wrzucić do katalogu domowego
<Ven-2> mozliwe, ale jednak chcialbym by ktos zrobil paczke z programem lub fontem
<dweller> zobacz checkinstall
<dweller> o wygooglaj checkinstall
<Ven-2> czy mozesz pomoc? moze znasz kogos kto moglby to zrobic
<Ven-2> gjm wiesz powiedziano mi zrob repo to zrobimy paczke, zrobilem
<dweller> tutaj raczej nikt kto wie nie używa ubuntu
<Ven-2> i nic z tego nie wyniklo
<Ven-2> a czego uzywasz?
<dweller> z resztą, robienie paczek deb do ból głowy straszny
<Ven-2> moze byc dowolna dystrybucja
<gjm> Ale po co?
<dweller> ide zajarać
<Ven-2> aby ktos tego użył
<gjm> 22:31       dweller │ z ppa nikt nie zassa bo łatwiej to po prostu zassać ze strony i  wrzucić do katalogu domowego
<dj_oko> ^
<gjm> taki popularny ten font że chcesz go ładować do repo?
<Ven-2> nie nie jest, ale moze bedzie
<Ven-2> jesli bylby popularny kto inny by zrobil repo
<gjm> zaczynasz od dupy strony
<Ven-2> ja szyukam kogos kto by mi pomogl wlozyc font do repozytorium
<Ven-2> gjm, nie jestes pomocny
<gjm> nie, szukasz kogoś kto by to zrobił za Ciebie
<gjm> ty też
<Ven-2> tak szukam kogos kto to zrobi za mnie i to wlasnie napisalem
<gjm> powodzenia :>
<ftpd> He he he.
<ftpd> "Szukam kogoś, kto to zrobi za mnie".
<ftpd> Doskonałe.
<Ven-2> niektórzy ludzie pomagają sobie
<Ven-2> i innym
<dj_oko> masz osobliwą definicję pomocy
<Ven-2> W takim razie Linus też ja ma
<Ven-2> font jest freeware
<Ven-2> skrypty sa public domain
<ftpd> Dobry był.
<ftpd> [23:09:09]  <Ven-2>	 font jest freeware
<ftpd> [23:09:19]  <Ven-2>	 skrypty sa public domain
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ale moja wiedza nie jest public domain.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-03
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ftpd: Ty masz jeszcze coś wspólnego z myapple?
<Wizard> http://myapple.pl/content/5764-mac-pro-rozebrany-przez-ifixit.html
<ftpd> Wizard, Mam, ale nie dotykam newsów i komentarzy do nich.
<Wizard> Trochę to wygląda, jak BIP KC PZPR.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, brzydzę się tymi newsami.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Czytam tylko mac-software.
<ftpd> I czasami idę potrollować do offtopic.
<TheNumb> znowu ven-2? ._.
<TheNumb> On chyba ze 2 miesiące szuka kogoś do zapaczkowania tych czcionek.
<TheNumb> W tym czasie sam by się nauczył jak to zrobić.
<gjm> Dlaczego nie chcesz mu pomóc i nie zrobisz tego za niego?
<TheNumb> gjm: dałem mu link do tutoriala.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Chyba nie skorzystał.
<denysonique_> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6997159 Backdoor found in Linksys, Netgear Routers
<gjm> Dzięki za info.
<denysonique_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/967879 macie to samo?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 967879 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) ""hud-service" has a memory leak (I think)" [High,Confirmed]
<mati75> używa ktoś tu unity?
<maniu> no
<ftpd> Po co? ;-)
<mati75> jednak hardkorzy się zdarzają
<bastetmilo> Tak
<bastetmilo> ja używam
<Wizard> Unity jest wporzo.
 * denysonique_ używa Unity na Gentoo
<denysonique_> Fajny theme swoją drogą: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MediterraneanNight+Series?content=156782
<gjm> Nie.
<ftpd> Bardzo nie.
<denysonique_> gjm: Nie gadaj bzdur, jak Ci sie nie podoba to pokaz mi te ktore sie tobie podobaja
<denysonique_> niebieski i bialy sa spoko
<denysonique_> porownajcie je do Ambiance
<gjm> ryż z kurczakiem
<Wizard> Ładny
<Wizard> Lubię szaroniebieskie.
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/14_34_15_2014-01-03_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> <3
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/14_36_02_2014-01-03_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> i więcej
<Wizard> Jesteś gimbus :(
<gjm> niom xd
<denysonique_> gjm: czcionki masz skopane, napraw sobie przy pomocy Infinitality
<gjm> robiłem infinality, ale nie działało ootb a mi sie nie chciało konfigurować więc używam ubuntowych paczy
<ftpd> gjm, Co to za wm?
<ftpd> Czy tam de/
<denysonique_> gjm: bo Arch cannot into eselect: http://hastebin.com/kajinejupe.css
<denysonique_> w sumie
<denysonique_> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/eselect/
<denysonique_> jest gentoowy eselect dla archa
<gjm> denysonique_: http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/eb/c0/bc/z12370155Q.jpg
<gjm> ftpd: Openbox.
<ftpd> Kk.
<Wizard> Ja. Openbox.
<denysonique_> dlaczego jeszcze nikt nie napisal skryptu importującego kolory z Konsole do gnome-terminal
<Wizard> denysonique_: Bądź pierszy!
<Wizard> Bąć
<denysonique_> być może będę
<dweller> bo gnome-terminal ssie dupę
<ftpd> denysonique_, Ale Ty jesteś męczący.
<ftpd> Na dłuższą metę.
<dj_oko> :D
<denysonique_> dweller: co polecasz
<dweller> xterma
<dj_oko> xterm!
<gjm> A że piszesz prawie to samo tu i na #gentoo-pl to podwójnie.
<gjm> urxvt
<denysonique_> jak juz to wole urxvt
<denysonique_> lecz xterm nie ma tabów
<denysonique_> tabów GUI
<dweller> o noes
<dweller> może to i lepiej
<dweller> będziesz zawracał dupę gjm, nie nam
<dj_oko> denysonique_: odkryjesz, że taby są do dupy
<dweller> po za tym, po co komu taby jak jest tmux
<dj_oko> podobnie, jak docki i brak taskbara ;)
<EsmD> po co komu xterm jak jest Windows
<dweller> xterm działa też na windowsie
<dweller> no dobra, rxvt
<denysonique_> http://i.imgur.com/K0YDV2M.png takie taby sa ladniejsze od xtermowych/tmux'owych/screenowych
<dweller> lol
<dweller> ma kolor jak haft mojego kota
<denysonique_> a tak wyglada Konsole: http://i.imgur.com/BrwzYOO.png
<denysonique_> Jak widać, przy tym themie, gorzej
<dweller> obydwa wyglądają jak gówno
<denysonique_> dweller: pokaż swój
<dweller> tutaj jest zwykly ubuntu
<dweller> w domu mam xmonada
<denysonique_> dj_oko: w jaki sposób do dupy. wyraźnie wskazują w tytule co w każdym tabie jest uruchomione, przy 4 róznych terminalach opis jest bardzo przydatny
<denysonique_> dweller: oba wylądają jak gówno
<dj_oko> denysonique_: more clicks
<dj_oko> than before
<mati75> denysonique_: takie taby są dla lamerów, którzy nie potrafią skonfigurować terminala
<denysonique_> dj_oko: jakie more clicks?
<dj_oko> już o tym rozmawialiśmy :D
<denysonique_> dj_oko: alt+1-9 przelacza mi taby, o wiele lepsze niz C-a C-n non stop
 * Wizard używa xfce4-terminal.
<dj_oko> nie chcę skrótów klawiaturowych :D
<Wizard> I tam też działa alt+numer
<dj_oko> nigdy ich ne potrzebowałem
<dweller> denysonique_: ale to moje gówno :>
<gjm> Ale macie problemy…
<Dreadlish> #firstworldproblems
<Dreadlish> albo lepiej
<Dreadlish> #denysoniqueproblems
<gjm> Tak.
<denysonique_> Dreadlish: nieuważne czytasz, ja nie mam żadnego problemu
<gjm> To po co to pierdololo?
<denysonique_> w sumie moj jedyny to: #A22195092DEF:#FFFFFFFFFFFF:#7373D2D21616
<denysonique_> co to za opis kolorow?
<mati75> denysonique_: http://dotshare.it/public/images/uploads/586.png
<Dreadlish> mati75: watman
<gjm> kool
<Wizard> Suabe.
<Wizard> Podniecacie się terminalem ;D
<gjm> Czymś trzeba.
<Wizard> :[
<mati75> Wizard: trzeba się w gimbazie terminalem pochwalić
<dweller> no ba
<dweller> internetem już nie można to terminale zostały
<denysonique_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRRz2orV0Hw
<denysonique_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPo50gM3txU ten ciekawy
<denysonique_> plymouth boot splash
<dj_oko> to jest wlaśnie to, czym wszyscy powinni się zajmować
<dj_oko> po co komu działający dźwięk i centrum sterowania, które się nie segfaultuje
<dj_oko> poprawiajmy też buga w gedicie przez miesiąc
<dj_oko> ;)
<denysonique_> dj_oko: o jakich segfaultach mowisz
<dj_oko> SIGSEGV :>
<ftpd> mati75, Pokaż tmux.conf?
<mati75> ftpd: http://paste.debian.net/74041/
<ftpd> Tx.
<gjm> Rx.
<denysonique_> Ma ktoś z was Unity na Archu?
<TheNumb> denysonique: miałem.
<TheNumb> ale tylko na vboxie <:
<TheNumb> mati75: ładny konfig
<TheNumb> denysonique: ciulowyten drugi motyw
<TheNumb> spazmów można dostać
<foxtrot> hi
<offrog> witam serdecznie:)
<offrog> przychodze z zapytaniem odnosnie unity, mianowicie zaktualizowalem kernel do wersji 3.12.6, niestety po aktualizacji pokazuje sie ekran logowania a nastepnie tylko tapeta, unity sie nie laduje - brak jest dash'a i reszty paskow.
<offrog> mozna wywolac terminal etc skrotami
<offrog> po probie zresetowania unity czy to unity --reset czy tez unity-tweak-tool --reset wypisuje "LLVM ERROR: Program used external function '__morestack'". Podobny temat niestety bez odpowiedzi znalazlem na forum, a jako, ze nie mam jak korzystac z komputera by przekazac problem na forum robie to tu
<Wizard> Skąd zaktualizowałeś kernel i dlaczego?
<offrog> karta graficzna jest ATI RADEON HD 6290 pracujaca na otwartych sterownikach
<Wizard> Widzę, że bez 3D, skoro na LLVM-pipe jedzie.
<offrog> kernel aktualizowalem z glownej linii (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/mainline). Dlaczego? Dlatego ze zazwyczaj jak do tej pory co kernel komputer pracowal coraz lepiej
<offrog> w sumie zastanawiam sie czy to wina kernela poniewaz probujac odpalic komputer na poprzednim nic to nie dalo 3.12.5 tez wyrzuca ten sam blad
<Wizard> No to od tej pory nie będzie. Sam kompilowałeś?
<offrog> nie
<offrog> sciagnalem *.deb, dpkg -i *.deb
<Wizard> No to kuuurde.
<offrog> no kurde kurde
<Wizard> Przecież kernel to też inne utensylia.
<offrog> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> No i?
<Wizard> Je te instalujesz?
<offrog> tzn co masz na mysli?
<Wizard> Te inne utensylia?
<Wizard> Nagłówki? udeva?
<Wizard> Inne cuda?
<offrog> sciagam image, i 2x headers
<offrog> uf
<offrog> i tyle
<TheNumb> offrog: z innym kernelem jest skompilowany sterownik ;<
<TheNumb> Pewnie zaszły duże zmiany w ABI :<
<offrog> TheNumb: hm sugerujesz zmiane sterownika?
<TheNumb> offrog: z fglrx powinno działać.
<TheNumb> O ile same fglrxy będą <:
<TheNumb> Przykładowo mi najnowszy stabilny nie chce działać w ubuntu ;<
<TheNumb> Tylko poprzednia beta działa.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ja mam laptopa, to raczej nic dziwnego...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-04
<grek> czesc
<drathir> bry...
<grek> kopiuje plik z php - zmieniam mu na 777 - i dostaje -rwxrwxrwx 1 www-data www-data 88582 sty  4 12:15 15.jpg
<Dreadlish> no i?
<grek> ale skasowac jako user i tak nie moge
<grek> czemu
<Dreadlish> bo musisz mieć dostęp do katalogu wyżej.
<Dreadlish> tzn. do katalogu w którym jest plik
<grek> acha ok dziek
<grek> katgalog tez zakladalem pewnie nie ma praw
<Wizard> 777 z php :>
<Dreadlish> Wizard: torrentow? :D
<Voldenet> 777, php
<Voldenet> brzmi jak podatność
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> LPE biczys!
<Voldenet> zepsute flagi to najczęstszy błąd serwerów
<grek> podatnosc na co
<grek> to miniatury
<grek> i prywatny serwer
<Wizard> 777 to średnio prywatny :D
<grek> nawet jak by byl shared - to co ktos mi skasuje miniature ?
<Voldenet> ktoś wstrzyknie do miniatury js
<Wizard> Albo wrzuci zamiast niej plik php :>
<grek> do tego musi miec przeciez dostep do serwera
<Voldenet> no tak
<Wizard> Żebyś się nie zdziwił, jakie to czasem jest proste.
<grek> a jak juz ma to po co bawic sie w edycje miniatur , no pewnie tak
<Voldenet> no, openssl padł niedawno
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Co torrentow?
<Voldenet> bo mieli słabe hasło
<TheNumb> wut
<TheNumb> 88.135.160.174.static.kolnet.eu
<TheNumb> <:
<Dreadlish> wat is kolnet
<TheNumb> grekcka sieć
<TheNumb> <:
<Dreadlish> ;D
<TheNumb> na wielu adresach strony startowe routerów ubiquiti <:
<Dreadlish> hu hu hu
<Dreadlish> :V
<Dreadlish> ubnt/ubnt wchodzi? :D
<TheNumb> noep
<denysonique> Macie tak że po przełączeniu zakładki YouTube i powróceniu do niej widzicie czarny kwadrat zamiast wideo?
<Ashiren> ja mam tak na tym filmie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTpfMLV6STQ
<CookieM> negative
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-05
<BlessJah> sigh
<Diablaplomba> siemka chciałem sobie xml sprawdzić a nie umiem uruchomić xmllinit pomoże ktoś ?
<Diablaplomba> albo inaczej odzyskiwał ktoś openoffice calc ? XD
<Budek> Bry
<Budek> Coś złego dzieje się w moim ubuntu, w pewnym momencie przestaje reagować. Gdzie mogę szukać przczyny, jakieś logi? :>
<Dreadlish> sprawdź sobie dysk może.
<Budek> Szczerze mówiąc wygląda mi to na sprawę grafiki. Jak sobie odpale safe mode graficzny
<Budek> w max rozdzielczosci 1024x768 to jest ok
<Dreadlish> no to /var/log/Xorg.0.log czy coś
<Dreadlish> sprawdzić sobie renderea
<Dreadlish> renderera*
<Dreadlish> glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<Budek> hmm
<Budek> http://wklej.org/id/1225749/ Warningi i errory
<Budek> jak mniemam musze jakieś drivery doinstalować, tak? :>
<Budek> Dreadlish: ^
<Dreadlish> tak
<Budek> Jakim polecem mam wylaczyc Xserver? :>
<Dreadlish> killall X
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze wystarczy.
<Dreadlish> jak to nic nie da, to trzeba ubić menadżera sesji
<Budek> ok
<Budek> jak sie nazywa manager sesji?
<gjm> W ubuntu? LightDM.
<Budek> hm, nadal mi wyskakuje, ze Xsy sa wlaczone
<Dreadlish> to killuj lightdma
<Dreadlish> to on skilluje xorga przy okazji
<Budek> chyba sie udalo :>
<gjm> gz
<Budek> No, skrypt poszedl dalej, dzieki :>
<Diablaplomba> yo
<lukasz_> ktos robil cokolwiek we flashu na ubuntu ?
<lukasz_> chcialbym tylko delikatnie zedytowac skrypt action scripta
<lukasz_> i cholera wi czy jakiekolwiek narzedzie do tego jest
<Dreadlish> flash i ubuntu
<Dreadlish> brrrr
<lukasz_> probojemy to intellij idea
<dweller> flash i cokolwiek innego niż windows
<dweller> zostaje wine tylko
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-29
<Novice201y> Hi.
<Novice201y> Ktoś używa tu Ubuntu na desktopie?
<TheNumb> nikt
<Novice201y> A może ktoś z waszych znajomych?
<TheNumb> wątpię
<Novice201y> Cóż.
<kasjo> zobacz na #redhat-pl
<Ashiren> no co sie dzieje zeby na #ubuntu-pl ludzie mieli ubuntu :s
<Novice201y> kasjo: Bardziej lubię Ubuntu niż jego forki, niż Fedorę.
<TheNumb> A ja ostatnio macam ubuntu snappy core.
<kasjo> Novice201y: myślę, że jak zadasz konkretne pytanie to dostaniesz odpowiedź :)
<Novice201y> kasjo: Szukam kogoś z Wawy, kto nie jest devem, sysadminem czy devopsem, a używa Ubuntu (lub jakiegoś forka), żeby wyjść na piwo i się pośmiać.
<kasjo> ee to mam daleko (Białystok) :P
<TheNumb> Novice201y: szukasz normalnego użytkownika linuksa?
<TheNumb> Powodzenia :^)
<prs> TheNumb: i jak snappy?
<TheNumb> prs: fajna zabawka.
<Novice201y> kasjo: Daleko od miejsca, gdzie staje PolskiBus?
<TheNumb> prs: wolę dockera ;p
<TheNumb> tzn, coreos z dockerem
<prs> snappy to nie jest dockerowa zabawka czasem? :>
<TheNumb> też można.
<TheNumb> Snappy Ubuntu Core and butt-init by Scott Moser
<TheNumb> :DD
<TheNumb> Ech, zawsze mnie zaskakuje to rozszerzenie do chrome.
<TheNumb> <:
<Novice201y> ?
<TheNumb> ????
<drathir> lol to bylo cos nowego ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-30
<neo__> czesc, router wifi tp-link puszcza neta do kompa na kablu ale na wifi nie, i nie ma reakcji na logowanie na brame, co jest?
<denysonique> emerge chleb -> https://twitter.com/denysonique/status/549867834046971905/photo/1
<mastersmk3> jest ktoś żywy?
<drathir> zawsze... tutaj prawie sami weterani w % ;p
<drathir> bry...
<sharv> Witam
<drathir> witam...
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<sharv> Zna ktos jezyk migowy
<Ashiren> o:
<drathir> nie, ale fajnie znac/sie nauczyc...
<sharv> Bo chodze po koledzie i nie wiem jak zapukac do gluchoniemych
<mati75> gjm: czy ja mam takie wrażenie czy oni są coraz głupsi
<gjm> mózg rozwalony
<BlessJah> sigh
<drathir> taki myk nie puka sie a dzwoni dzwonkiem dzwonek jest pod oswietlenie podlaczony, ze osoby widza...
<TheNumb> ;o
<Novice201y> jakie plany na sylwka?
<TheNumb> kilo koksu
<Ashiren> moze uda mi sie do konca roku zainstalowac gentoo
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Chyba w piwniczce.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-31
<mati75> gjm: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ArduinoPL/permalink/1570237296554863/
<mati75> …
<gjm> rozjeżdżałbym walcem
<Ashiren> co tam jest
<gjm> teraz już nic
<gjm> lepiej nie czytać takich rzeczy
<Ashiren> :c
<mati75> na malinie to samo dam
<TheNumb> można dostać raka
<TheNumb> gjm administratorem grupy :DDD
<TheNumb> gjm: zbananowałeś?
<gjm> nie, usunąłem
<gjm> ale ludzie są niereformowalni
<TheNumb> gjm: a mogę dołączyć do grupy nawet jak nie mam arduino?
<gjm> no nie wiem
<Novice201y> Hi. Ma ktoś doświadczenie z stawianiem klienta OpenVPN na Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> klienta? <:
<TheNumb> a co to za problem?
<TheNumb> openvpn --config i wio
<TheNumb> albo instalujesz network-manager-openvpn i masz do wyklikania
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Sprawdzę tego NM
<Novice201y> Dziwne
<drathir> dziala zapewne ;p
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> hrhrtuje oczywiscie...
<drathir> grr... zartuje*
<TheNumb> :D
<Novice201y> Ostatnio co może być to, że ISP blokuje VPN u siebie
<TheNumb> może
<drathir> zobacz loga...
<Novice201y> drathir: W logu tyle co i w CLI.
<drathir> sprobuj na innuch portach 53 443 etc...
<Novice201y> drathir: Firewalle na 100% nie przeszkadzają
<Novice201y> Zobaczę jeszcze na innym komplecie kompów
 * drathir niestety zapomnial szklanej kuli dzis ;/
<TheNumb> drathir: masz szklane kule?
<gjm> hrhr
<gjm> i szklaną armatkę
<drathir> czyt. nie widze co log, ani cli wyrzuca... ;/
<totalizator> szklaną szklankę
<drathir> gdybym kawe pil to z fusow jeszcze moze mozna bylo cos sprobowac...
<totalizator> balwana ulepić
<totalizator> próbowałem wczoraj, ale za suchy śnieg
<Novice201y> Z płatnych operatorów VPN coś polecacie?
<drathir> ale z tego co pamietam openvpn szczegolowo krzyczy co mu nie odpowiada...
<TheNumb> Novice201y: mydevil.net
<drathir> kimsufi...
<Novice201y> drathir: kimsufi to nie VPS?
<drathir> chyba taniej wyjdzie ;p
<TheNumb> kimsufi to serwery dedykowane
<TheNumb> drathir: nie dostaniesz kimsyfa za 10 zł/mc ;p
<TheNumb> http://www.mydevil.net/vpn.html
<drathir> TheNumb: o to ceny widze spadly vpn-ow kiedys jak szukalem to nie duza roznica byla...
<drathir> no i co "wlasne" logi to wlasne...
<Novice201y> Polecicie jakiś VPS z Windows ze remotem desktopem, płatnym od godziny?
<TheNumb> Novice201y: oktawave chyba ma liczone od godziny
<TheNumb> możesz sobie postawić vps z windows server
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Nie znałem, dzięki.
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Chyba ich pogrzało brać tyle danych osobowych przy rejestracji. Podziękuję
<TheNumb> Novice201y: a czego się spodziewasz?
<TheNumb> Przecież to firma.
<TheNumb> Nie wystarią faktury na dupę maryny
<TheNumb> *wystawią
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Po co faktura przy prepaidzie?
<TheNumb> nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> pod koniec miesiąca masz zestawienie
<TheNumb> ...
<Novice201y> Na takim hostowisko.pl z góry przelewasz kasę i nikt nie pyta Cię o tyle danych osobowych.
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Jak dla ten OctwaWave mnie to kolejna odkurzacz na dane osobowe, a później ludzie się dziwią, że im niezamówione przesyłki i połączenia się pojawiają.
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> Ja testowałem oktawave i do tej pory nic nie przyslali.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Nie muszą sami, takie dane chętnie kupują potem różne firmy reklamową. Dziękuję, postoję.
<TheNumb> Novice201y: a foliowy kapelusz już założyłeś?
<gjm> (z folii aluminiowej)
<Novice201y> TheNumb: Nie uważasz, że powinni pytać o dane do faktury dopiero, gdy taka faktura jest w planach?
<TheNumb> nie
<gjm> ja najpierw wystawiam fakturę, a dopiero potem pytam, na kogo mam wystawić
<TheNumb> tak
<Novice201y> TheNumb: OK, więc bądź ich klientem. Ja podziękowałem.
<TheNumb> nie jestem ich klientem
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Novice201y> TheNumb: To już nie moja brocha.
<TheNumb> jeszcze mnie nie pojebało żeby kupować vps na windowsie :D
<gjm> TheNumb: BAN
<TheNumb> gjm: bane
<m477> co tu sie wyprawia ;o
<TheNumb> no ja nie wiem właśnie
<TheNumb> degrengolada
<m477> taka czekolada?
<gjm> taka sytuacja
<m477> [18:14:32] <gjm> jbeać
<gjm> no i?
<gjm> kanały ci się pomyliły
<m477> h3h3
<m477> ano
<m477> juz mi sie obraz rozmazuje
<Novice201y> m477: Jeszcze wcześnie.
<m477> jak dla kogo
 * TheNumb nic nie pije w tym roku.
<m477> zaczynam kolejnego ruska
<m477> ja obchodze sylwestra ze wszystkimi strefami czasowymi
<m477> taki jestemswiatowy, no >_>
<TheNumb> ruskie wino musujące? ;/
<m477> po 1 to nie wino, po 2 to nie ruskie
<m477> napoj winny , owocowy, aromatyzowany, bialy, musujacy, gazowany.
<TheNumb> :D
<m477> szato de jabol r. 1945.
<m477> ruski a wyprodukowany w polsce
<m477> dziwne
<drathir> Novice201y: lol to sobie areo2 zamow ;p
<drathir> to dopiero sie zdziwisz hrhr
<TheNumb> :D
<Novice201y> drathir: Do czego nawiązujesz?
<m477> do hitlera
<drathir> m477: czyli widze ze przerwa w nie %-owaniu?
<m477> hm?
<drathir> w sensie dzisiaj porzucasz abstynencje ?
<TheNumb> drathir: m477 nie pije jak ma kaca
<m477> nie no, klina klinem- zlota zasada
<drathir> Novice201y: do Twojego zdzuwienia odnosnie podawania danych osobowych przy zamawianiu serwera...
<TheNumb> Novice201y: chcą wiedzieć kto serwuje dziecięcą pornografię (przykład)
<drathir> zdziwienia*
<TheNumb> Przecież nie będą brali odpowiedzialności za to co udostępniasz ;]
<drathir> nom odpowiada wlasciciel, a tutaj zapewne nie reseller tylko klient koncowy...
<Novice201y> drathir: Na hostowisku nie trzeba podawać, stąd moje zdziwienie.
<drathir> Novice201y: ja bym sie dopiero dziwil dlaczego nie ;p
<drathir> smaczny honeypocik ;p
<drathir> hrhr
<TheNumb> hostowisko
<TheNumb> widocznie jeszcze nie zgłosili się do nich smutni panowie ;D
<m477> NSA
<drathir> TheNumb: albo juz dawno zarzadzaja ;p
<drathir> ciezko znalesc darmowe shelle a co dopiero "anonimowe" servery...
<m477> serwery
<drathir> nom serwery
<TheNumb> anonimowe
<TheNumb> czoten drathir
<m477> czy ja wiem czy trudno, https://www.google.pl/search?q=shellme&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=TkOkVMyHDYGiUOrxg-gK#q=shell+free
<drathir> przelewasz kase- to jeszcze gorsze anizeli podawanie wlasnych danych...
<drathir> z punktu widzenia anonimowosci... o ile to nie bitcoinemm sie placi...
<m477> mozna ze słupa płacic
<TheNumb> bitcoin nie jest anonimowy
<drathir> bo wtedy maja pewne dane z nr konta, a nie na slowo honoru podane przez uzytkownika... takie niby szczegoly ale patrzac na calosc mozna sie niezle zdziwic...
<m477> zalezy od serwisu
<m477> drathir: dlatego sie 'wynajmuje' słupa
<drathir> TheNumb: no tak mozna sledzic przerzut kasy, ale to chyba bardziej czasochlonne a i tak jes ta luka zanim wszystko sie rozniesie, ze mogliby gdzies tam wyplacic i w mniejszych kwotach po innych kontach rozniesc...
<drathir> m477: z tym slupem dobry pomysl ;p
<m477> poza tym sa konta bezimienne
<TheNumb> miałem nie pić
<TheNumb> ale przecież nalewka to nie alkohol
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> prawda?
<m477> ano
<TheNumb> taka domowa na spirycie
<TheNumb> alkohol na pewno wyparował
<m477> pewnie
<m477> ulegl rozkladowi
<drathir> TheNumb: to ziolowy napoj zdrowotny ;p
<TheNumb> ziół to tam mało
<TheNumb> same jeżyny
<m477> absynt na jeżach ;o
<drathir> owocowy* w tajim razie hrhr
<m477> pewno jabol
<TheNumb> i miód
<m477> miodowe mocne
<TheNumb> mocy nie czuć
<TheNumb> chyba nic nie zostało z alkoholu ;/
<TheNumb> ale fajne, dużo osadu :D
<TheNumb> Już samo dno zostało.
<Ashiren> moze http://iichan.hk/bro/src/1332696054357.png
<Novice201y> Hi. I run OpenVPN Access Server on VPS's Ubuntu 12.04 and want to limit TLS version that accessing /admin via https will try something higher that SSL3.
<gjm> aha
<mati75> awesome
<mati75> use google
<TheNumb> kek
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<m477> za duzo bajek
<jacekowski> Novice201y: jak chcesz po angielsku to idz na #ubuntu
<jacekowski> Novice201y: dwa, nie da sie
<jacekowski> Novice201y: bo serwer nie wie jaki adres chcesz
<jacekowski> Novice201y: tzn. najpierw jest negocjacja ssl/tls a potem klient wysyla adres
<jacekowski> Novice201y: ale mozesz wszystko wymusic
<drathir> zabic ssl3 na wejsciu zapewne najlepiej...
<drathir> w konfiguracji vpn-a zapewne idzie wymusic czego ma uzywac..m
<jacekowski> ale on chyba nie vpna chce konfigurwac
<jacekowski> tylko jakis interfejs po www
<drathir> no to w konfiguracji apache zabic czy z czego ten interface uzywa do generowania stron...
<TheNumb> 1st
<gjm> bane
<TheNumb> kek
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-01
<fuorviatos> siemano ;]
<TheNumb> iemano ;]
<fuorviatos> siedze na trusty, zainstalowałem sobie najnowsze stery do karty ati, ale nie wiedzieć czemu nie mogę teraz wine zainstalować bo mi wyje, że wywali fglrx. Błąd w zależnościach?
<TheNumb> jak nic
<fuorviatos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653974/
<fuorviatos> to co, wine ma zesrane zalezności? Co z tym zrobić?
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: dodaj wine z ppa albo używaj playonlinux
<TheNumb> pewnie to w repo ma problem z zależnościami <:
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: jest dodane
<fuorviatos> ale powiadomić kogoś o tym ?
<TheNumb> A czekaj, może te pakiety fglrx nie są multilib :D
<fuorviatos> co w takich sytuacjach się robi?
<TheNumb> Skąd je instalowałeś?
<fuorviatos> ze stronki AMD sciagnałem sh a później zbudowałem paczki dla trusty
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: jakieś pomysły?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> U mnie działa :D
<fuorviatos> masz fglrx zainstalowane ze stronki amd?
<TheNumb> miałęm
<TheNumb> Wszystko cycuś malina
<TheNumb> tylko, że w 14.10
<Ashiren> #ubuntu
<TheNumb> w archu w ogóle nie działają fglrxy :D
<fuorviatos> a jak wine ściągne z PoL to nie pociągnie za sobą fglrx?
<Ashiren> TheNumb: u mnie dziala wysmienicie
<Ashiren> tylko ty nie umiesz
<TheNumb> Ashiren: w mojej kofniguracji nie działa
<TheNumb> i nie tylko mnie ;-)
<gjm> końfiguracji
<Ashiren> to masz ujowa konfiguracje
<Ashiren> niegodna archa
<TheNumb> gównodystrybucji tak
<TheNumb> Ashiren: działa ale z xorgiem 1.15 :D
<TheNumb> fglrxy to syf
<fuorviatos> jak się chce w gierki pograć t fglrx zostaje jedynym rozwiązaniem
<fuorviatos> ale jest bardziej chujowy niz stery nvidii; zgadzam się
<fuorviatos> ATI ma bardziej w dupie linuksa
<gjm> jak chcesz pograć w gierki, to zainstaluj windowsa
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> chociaż majnkraft lepiej działa pod linuskiem
<TheNumb> https://ptpb.pw/QQxU kolejny urzydkownik arha któremu nie działają catalysty :D
<TheNumb> Teraz puacze na #at
<TheNumb> #archlinux
<fuorviatos> gjm: stary, nie siej truizmów. Wiem o tym ;], ale nie po to siedze na linuksie i angażuje się w projekty typu cx żeby instalować windowsa, więc daruj sobie gadkę ;]
<gjm> bane
<gjm> TheNumb: serio, odstaw archa
<gjm> nie umiesz
<gjm> a, widzę do czego pijesz ;D
<TheNumb> ;D
<Novice201y> Cześć. Czy możliwe jest stworzenie tunelu OpenVPN między komputerami stojący za tym samym routerem?
 * drathir ma wrazenie ze ostatnie x-y sie supia, albo deluge je wyklada..
<drathir> ale na archu... bo to w sumie 2gi crash x-ow od 2 dni...
<TheNumb> drathir: wina arha
<TheNumb> drathir: zainstaluj ubuntu jak normalny człowiek
<drathir> wiec moze cos jest na rzeczy...
<TheNumb> Novice201y: możliwe.
<drathir> TheNumb: nie po to uciekalem, zeby wracac... jak arch oszaleje z jakiegos powodu to na openbsd przesiadka bedzie...
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> po co uciekałeś od ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Przecież działa.
<drathir> przez zagranie z unity...
<TheNumb> nikt nie każe używać unity
<TheNumb> lol
<drathir> zamiast pobierac zmodyfikowanw wersje i remixy czy bawic sie z czyszczeniem standardowego obrazu wolalem przejsc na archa i zainstalowac to co chce i mi potrzeba... no i ramu coraz to wiecej ubu z wersji na wersje jadlo... Niemniej nie zmienia to faktu ze ubu dobry jest na poczatek do nauki i oswajania sie z linuxem...
<drathir> TheNumb: nom nie kaze, ale poniekad po 11.0s wymuszali czyniac je domyslnym i jedynym dostepnym z plyty srodowiskiem... ale to tylko moja opinia...
<TheNumb> drathir: no to chyba nie.
<TheNumb> Masz kubuntu z kde, xubuntu z xfce, ubuntu gnome, lubuntu z lxde/lxqt
<TheNumb> Wymieniać dalej?
<TheNumb> drathir: Twój argument jest inwalidą.
<TheNumb> to nie są remixy
<TheNumb> to są oficjalne dystrybucje
<drathir> TheNumb: ale to przeciez nie sa oficjalne wydania czy sa?
<TheNumb> są
<TheNumb> jak mają nie być?
<drathir> od canonicala?
<TheNumb> Nie, od społeczności.
<TheNumb> Canonical uznaje je jako oficjalne.
<TheNumb> Niedługo dojdzie Ubuntu MATE.
<drathir> a to ciekawe, o tym nie wiedzialem...
<TheNumb> no to już wiesz...
<TheNumb> tylko te polskie remixy nie są oficjalne
<TheNumb> i wszystkie inne
<TheNumb> drathir: ubuntu jest dobre do wszystkiego
<TheNumb> i na początek i na koniec ;]
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej działa bez większych fakapów.
<CookieM> ja używam ubu już 4 lata i nie kuszą mnie parche i inne distra
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że nie jest rolling release :(
<TheNumb> Dobrze, że chociaż skrócili cykl wydawniczy
<TheNumb> Pamiętam jak kiedyś się czekało na nowe wydanie ubuntu żeby mieć nowszego firefoxa ,_,
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie instalowało się samemu.
<CookieM> mozilla rozprowadza paczki, które po rozpakowaniu można uruchamiać lokalnie, jest się wtedy uniezależnionym od wydań z repozytoriów
<CookieM> podobnie libreoffice
<TheNumb> CookieM: no wiem
<TheNumb> jednak niektórzy lubią jak menedżer pakietów zarządza plikami w systemie ;p
<Mhrok> Cześć!
<gjm> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-02
<kazia> halo:)
<kazia> dostalam takiego laptopa i nie moge znalezc informacji czy da sie go zbootowac z pendrive
<kazia> fujitsu amilo M1450G
<kazia> pomoglby ktos z nim?
<TheNumb> jeśli ma port usb to pewnie się da ;-)
<TheNumb> Musisz tylko pogrzebać w biosie
<kazia> zaraz podlacze dziadka i napisze co jest, ale kombinowalam juz troche. W dodatku manuala serwisowego nie moge znalezc, a chce zobaczyc w srodku czy przeczyscic z kurzu nie trzeba.
<kazia> dobra, to pisze co jest.
<kazia> w advanced:
<kazia> priamry master - hard disk
<kazia> secondary - atapi cdrom
<Mhrok> Dobra, może po prostu powiesz czy jest tam pendrive? :>
<kazia> execute-disable bit capability - enabled
<kazia> Mhrok, wczoraj juz probowalam z pendrive, teraz nie podlaczylam go bo trzeba wpierw odpowienie opcje ustawic chyba skoro nie zalapal wczoraj?
<kazia> kolejna zakladka boot:
<kazia> boot settings configuration - quick boot (disabled)
<kazia> - quiet boot (disabled)
<kazia> boot device priority:
<ftpd> Tej, ale wklejaj to na wklej.org, a nie na kanał.
<kazia> ftpd, ale ja nie wklejam, przepisuje z menu boot
<ftpd> to przepisuj na wklej.org
<Mhrok> kazia: To nie przepisuj, bo to nie ma sensu.
<Mhrok> W internetach na forum niemieckim znalazłem coś o naciskaniu F12 w czasie bootowania, w trochę innym lapku, ale może pomoże...
<kazia> to jeszcze ostatnia linie napisze z tego biosa bo to jest istotna skoro juz wiekszosc napisalam
<kazia> 1st boot device i ustawione na removable device
<kazia> na pendrive jest porteus na ext4. Dziala na innym lapku.
<Mhrok> I działa?
<kazia> Mhrok, zaraz sprobuje z tym wciskaniem F12 podczas bootowania
<Mhrok> http://www.amilo-forum.de/topic,30909,-Windows-via-USB-auf-Amilo-M1450G-installieren.html
<Mhrok> "Bei den (älteren) Amilos ist es meines Wissens nach nicht möglich von USB zu installieren. Leider." "W starszych Amilo z tego co wiem nie można instalować systemu z USB. Niestety."
<Mhrok> kazia: ^
<kazia> czyli lipa z bootwania porteusa z pena? ;(
<Mhrok> No tak piszą, ale ja kiedyś czytałem też o tym, że nie da się uruchomić fglrx z Radeonem 9600 (wtedy jeszcze to było coś). Problem był taki, że o tym nie wiedziałem i uruchomiłem ;)
<Mhrok> Także próbuj, może coś ugrasz. Ale jeżeli nie wykrywa Ci removable device pomimo ustawienia w biosie to raczej dużego pola manewru już nie ma :P
<kazia> sprobuje ekran po ekranie poczytac. Pause/break powinno dzialac podczas bootowania?
<kazia> chyba dziala. Jest tak (wazniejsze linie):
<kazia> initializing usbe controlleres done
<kazia> 496mb ok
<kazia> usb devices : 1 storage device
<Mhrok> To, że wykryło usb nie znaczy, że zabootuje z niego.
<kazia> wykrywa?
<kazia> Mhrok, racja
<kazia> ale jak narazie lipa reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press key
<kazia> inny bios moze dalby rade? Czy jest jakas inna opcja zbootowania? Na kompie jest xp.
<kazia> Zbootowania systemu z pendrive mialam na mysli bo xp z hdd sie bootuje
<Mhrok> kazia: a stację dysków CD toto ma?
<TheNumb> na pewno
<TheNumb> pytanie czy na chodzie <:
<Mhrok> Swoją drogą ludzie ostatnio komputery dostają.
<Mhrok> Ja dostałem ten mój "złom niepotrzebny" jak się okazało lepszy od mojego domowego :D
<TheNumb> :D
<Mhrok> Tutaj jakiś lapek..
<TheNumb> Mhrok: i5-2500k to ten złom? ,_,
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Ano. :D
<TheNumb> czo
<TheNumb> ;o
<Mhrok> TheNumb: z mobo Asus Maximus V Gene i 8 GB DDR3 jakiegoś.
<Mhrok> Takie pudełko dostałem "mnie się nie przyda, pewnie nawet nie działa"
<gjm> lol
<Mhrok> Niestety nie było chłodzenia do CPU :(
<gjm> o nie, to już złom
<gjm> mi by się nowy lapek przydał, nie ma ktoś takiego "pewnie nawet nie działa"?
<Mhrok> gjm: ja nie lapkowy, nie pomogę :P
<kazia> Mhrok, tak ma stacje cd. Czy dziala to jeszcze nie wiem. Musze najpierw dane z tego xp przeniesc gdzies, bo darczyncy beda potrzebne
<Mhrok> To nie jest dysk SATA?
<kazia> jest. Ale mysle ze mi xp nie bedzie potrzebny raczej :P
<kazia> Wywale jak tylko zgram to co tam jest potrzebne jeszcze gosciowi.
<kazia> Ale to chyba inna raza, zasilacz jakis skopany tez jest, raz laczy raz nie. Kabel do wymiany ;/
<kazia> Zeby wymiennic przewod raczej trzeba rozwalic taki zasilacz, bo srubek nie widze i pewnie sie to trzyma na jakims kleju itp.
<kazia> Chyba lepie zaniose ten zasilacz komus kto sie zna, bo ja mam talent do psucia takich rzeczy ;) Ale zeby nie bylo to lutowania sie nie boje ;)
<kazia> Dobra. Uciekam. Do pozniej ;)
<Mhrok> Jak to sata to można przecież do normalnego kompa podłączyć...
<Mhrok> Ale dobra, jak wróci kiedyś to może jeszcze będę pamiętał o tym, żeby to napisać.
<drathir> byleby nie lutowac pod napieciem;p
<drathir> ale zasilaczy raczej sie nie oplaca naprawiac...
<gjm> Zasilacz z czarnej listy. Zamykam temat.
<drathir> ++
<Ashiren> dystrybucja bez systemd. Zamykam.
<drathir> --
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> nie no ++
<drathir> zeby nie bylo...
<mati75> `seen aritczew
<gjm> `seen przekliniak
<gjm> ;]
<mati75> oj dawno
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/12/26/429b9879-a404-4540-8e0b-fc54b8997734.jpg
<Marqin> czesc, ma ktos z was iso koziolinuxa?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-03
<denysonique> ssh chat.shazow.net
<Ashiren> 3: https://i.imgur.com/y8c3mux.gif
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/abqKR7O_700b.jpg
<mati75> ari-tczew: ping
<ari-tczew> mati75: pong
<mati75> ari-tczew: powiedz mi jak wygląda upload do ubuntu-updates?
<mati75> musi być pewnie bug
<ari-tczew> zależy do której serii
<ari-tczew> developerskiej, czy wydanej już ?
<mati75> lts
<ari-tczew> mati75: to fakt, wtedy wypadałoby założyć bug na LP
<ari-tczew> to ma być bug-fix, czy nowa wersja jakiegoś softu?
<mati75> bug fix
<mati75> jest upstream bug fix
<mati75> dla 14.04
<ari-tczew> to sprawdź czy taki błąd jest już zgłoszony na launchpadzie
<ari-tczew> jeżeli nie, to rozpocznij bug
<mati75> zamknąłem nowszym uploadem do debiana
<ari-tczew> opisz co i jak
<mati75> w 14.10 i 15.04 już nie ma
<ari-tczew> mati75: to w tym bugu na launchpadzie możesz tez dolinkować debian-bug, wtedy automat chwyci status Fix Released z Debiana. będzie jasne, że tam jest poprawione
<ari-tczew> musisz opisać krok po kroku jak "wyprodukować" ten błąd
<ari-tczew> i podlinkować poprawkę ;)
<ari-tczew> może być w formie debdiff albo wrzuć na bzr
<ari-tczew> literatura: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mati75> tylko ktoś już wcześniej to zgłosić
<mati75> zgłosił*
<mati75> otworze buga i tyle będzie
<mati75> dam poprawkę dla lts
<ari-tczew> mati75: jeżeli ktoś zgłosił już, to po co otwierać nowy?
<mati75> otworzyłem stary bug
<ari-tczew> ok
<ari-tczew> podaj go
<gjm> podaję hasło: okoń
<drathir> a nie sosna?
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aLQV02g_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> aw https://i.imgur.com/KxUqTmm.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vPf74iW.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-04
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<jacekowski> sry
<kazia> alo:)
<kazia> compaq nx6310. Jaki dysk ssd pasowalby?
<kazia> W sensie wymiarow? Co musialabym zmierzyc? Bo w manualach nie moge tego wyczytac ;/
<mati75> szkoda ssd to niego pchać
<mati75> dysk ide
<kazia> dlaczego szkoda mati75 ?
<mati75> chociaż
<mati75> sata
<mati75> jest
<mati75> nie będzie dużego skoku wydajności
<kazia> mati75, co bys zatem radzil? zalezy mi na szybszm starcie systemu
<kazia> kernel liquorix na tym xubuntu mam
<kazia> a dysk chce wymienic bo juz leciwy i troche juz mnie niepokoi jego stan ;)
<kazia> w dodatku dokupilam na ebayu procka nowego wiec laduje sie w makeup lapka ;)
<pcctw> kazia, uwazam ze mati nie ma racji. ssd moim zdaniem (i doswiadczeniem) zwiekszy start systemu i to znacznie
<pcctw> w przypadku tego nx6310 moze nie zacznie od razu 'latac' ale roznica bedzie widoczna 'gołym okiem'
<pcctw> nie wiem ile tam ramu masz, bo to wazniejsze jakby
<mati75> pcctw: miałem taki laptop
<kazia> 2Giga
<mati75> i mówię że nie ma sensu
<mati75> próbowałem do niego ssd wkładać
<kazia> a te hybrydowe sshd?
<pcctw> mati75, moze dlatego ze tylko probowales ;)
<pcctw> ja uwazam ze przysrost bedzie dosc znaczny
<pcctw> fakt, ze finansowo moze to wygladac jak reanimacja trupa...
<pcctw> choc dysk zawsze mozna wykorzystac
<mati75> pcctw: słaby chipset i dość cienko to się ma
<mati75> ale fakt różnica będzie
<kazia> ok:) to co mam sprawdzic zeby wiedziec jaki dysk ssd pasowlaby?
<kazia> wymiary jakies sa istotne?
<kazia> czy to jakis stanadard jest i do lapka wejdzie pierwszy lepszy?
<pcctw> pamietam w swoim starym (tez 2ramu ale procek ciut lepszy) po zmianie dysku bylo tak ze system sie nie ladowal po wlaczeniu - on juz tam byl :)
<pcctw> do lapkow 2,5 cala dyski
<pcctw> do desktopow sa 3 calowe
<kazia> te 2,5 cala to co to? jego grubosc?
<pcctw> 2,3 cala niski profil (choc chyba wysokich 2,5 nie robia)
<pcctw> rozmiar
<pcctw> jak w monitorze - przekątna
<mati75> ssd tylko 2.5 są
<kazia> a zlacze? sata? 1, 2, 3?
<mati75> 1
<pcctw> jesli planujesz to potem wykorzystywac gdzie indziej to bierz 3
<pcctw> co????
<gjm> ????????????????
<gjm> ????????
<pcctw> to az tak stary ten lapek jest?
<pcctw> na sata1?
<kazia> w manualu cos pisze o sata1 ale ja sie nie znam na tym :(
<pcctw> choc te łącza sa kompatybilne
<pcctw> roznia sie tylko transferem
<kazia> no ponoc jest chyba obsluga wstecz?
<pcctw> wiec jak wezmiesz 3 to nie wykorzystasz jego pelnej mocy, ale to sie moze przydac jak przelozysz do nowszego sprzetu kiedys
<pcctw> zas sata2 moze byc tanszy
<mati75> pcctw: 2006 rok
<mati75> 9 lat
<pcctw> z antykwariatu znacczy sie :P
<kazia> pcctw, polecilbys jakis do tego lapka konkretny model czy tam marke?
<mati75> intel, cosair
<mati75> nie kingston
<mati75> bo to intel w innej obudowie
<kazia> najlepiej dobra jakosc do ceny ;)
<mati75> ocz jest
<mati75> jeszcze
<pcctw> ja osobiscie mam w lapku tym starym jakis intel 60, w drugim lapku 120 samsunga, a w desktopie 120 ocz
<pcctw> wszystkie dzialaja :D
<kazia> ok:) A czy bios moze cos 'pyskowac' i nie chciec tego dysku ssd obsluzyc?
<pcctw> kazia, w dzisiejszych czasach w swiecie komputerowym chcesz jakiejs jakosci? hahaha
<pcctw> przeciez oni polikwidowali w tych fabryjkach dzialy kontorli nie ze wzgledu an idealna produkcje tylko na koszty :P
<pcctw> kupujesz nowe, i masz jakies 15% sznas ze nie ruszy
<pcctw> a 3 m-ce po gwarancji spodziewaj sie awarii :P
<pcctw> masz nie myslec, nie kombinowac, tylko siedziec cicho i kupowac :p
<pcctw> we marcu kupilem 2 hdd seagate, jeden w zeszlym tygodniu jebnął...
<kazia> mandzia mandzia mandzia ;)
<pcctw> tyle dzisiejsza marka i jakosc jest warta
 * drathir tylko wd ;p choc fakt stare ata 60g segate barracuda pancerne sa...
<mati75> drathir: a nowe padają jeszcze nawet na gwarancji
<mati75> chodzą takie 4 w macierzy
<mati75> 90% szans że jeden w ciągu pół roku padnie
<drathir> mati75: dobrze ze na to jeden plus ze nowy sie dostanie...
<pcctw> no ja dwa wlasnie do raida - bez kopii teraz ani rusz
<drathir> na,*
<pcctw> drathir, ale czas i koszta
<drathir> pcctw: w domu troche strach do czasu odbudowania raida...
<pcctw> ;)
<drathir> ale w serwerowni to przewaznie 2 lub wiecej jednoczesnie pasc musi w jednym czasie, zeby zaczac sie obawiac...
<pcctw> w domu zawsze jakies starocie jest pod reka wiec szybka ewakuacja i czekamy na dostawe ;)
<kazia> A jeszcze podraze temat wymiarow. Pytalam na aledrogo, to mi odpowiedzial jednen sprzedawca ze wysokosc kieszeni bylaby potrzebna :(
 * drathir tam teraz sie czai na wd 1tb choc ostatnio 2tb w podobnej cenie na allegro byl... 
<kazia> Czyli one maja jakas chyba niestandardowa grubosc?
<kazia> Czy po prostu gosc gada od rzeczy?
<pcctw> nie ma chyba roznic w wymiarach - znaczy sie kazdy ssd bedzie pasowal
<pcctw> no chba ze znajdziesz jakis wynalazek :p
<drathir> kazia: sa i male i duze zalezy, choc powinny byc ujednolicone... tak samo jak lapki w malych maja czasem normalnej wielkosci sata, a czasem te mini/micro czy jak mu tam...
<drathir> ale czasem producent ma swoje fanaberie i wymysla dziwne wymiary, ale powinien przejsciowki w zestawie dawac...
<kazia> Dziekuje bardzo:) Mam juz jakis pojecie dzieki Wam :)
<gjm> 5zł
<drathir> hrhr
<mati75> 5,40
<jacekowski> pcctw: a jak padaja?
<jacekowski> pcctw: bad sectory czy pada i nie me nic
<jacekowski> bo ja uzywam miksu, WD, hitachi i seagate i nie mialem awarii od 5 lat
<pcctw> szczesliwiec
<jacekowski> ale wymieniam dyski po gora 2 latach
<jacekowski> na wieksze
<pcctw> albo slabo ich uzywasz ;)
<jacekowski> pcctw: siedza w NASie i jada na okraglo
<pcctw> przedostatnio skusilem sie na zachwalane samsungi h3 czy f3 nie pamietam tej serii
<jacekowski> w dzien ja uzywam, w nocy sie robia backupy
<pcctw> padl jeden po roku
<jacekowski> ale jak padl?
<jacekowski> jak sie to objawialo
<pcctw> obecne seagaty - wlasnie robie formata wiec sie dowiem co i jak
<pcctw> ta barracuda mi sie wylaczyla raz. tak jakos sama sie odmontowala i zablokowala...
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze kiedys bity byly wieksze
<pcctw> ale restart pomogl
<jacekowski> a teraz jest to ciasniej upakowane, wiecej talerzy, wiecej ciepla
<jacekowski> i dysk tak na prawde ciezej pracuje
<pcctw> no zageszcenie roi swoje
<jacekowski> ake jak mowilem
<pcctw> robi*
<jacekowski> mam 4x4TB w chwili obecnej
<jacekowski> i nie mialem awarii
<jacekowski> 3TB dyski wymienilem tylko bo sie skonczylo miejsce
<pcctw> co nie zmienia faktu ze jestesmy posrednio zmuszani do zakupu dwoch dyskow i do kupowania ich stosunkowo czesto
<jacekowski> teraz bede kupowal jakiegos wiekszego NASa i 3TB dyski pojda w uzytek spowrotem
<pcctw> 4*4? to co ty sciagasz caly internet? :p
<jacekowski> backupy moich komputerow
<jacekowski> backupy internetu
<jacekowski> backupy pr0nu
<pcctw> backupy backupow?
<jacekowski> rok backupow
<jacekowski> co miesiac pelny i codziennie przyrostowy
<pcctw> ale co trzeba przyznac - bez nich - placz i zgrzytanie zebami
<jacekowski> w sumie, odkad mam backupy takie solidne codzienne ze mi to calkowicie w dupie ze padnie
<jacekowski> bo przywrocic jestem w stanie w kilka godzin + ile trwa zdobycie dysku
<jacekowski> to nie mialem awarii
<pcctw> heheh ja mialem inaczej - mialem w dupie dopoki mi nic nie padlo - znaczy stare dobre dyski i czasy
<jacekowski> a jak mialem tylko backupy waznych danych ale musialem system reinstalowac itd. to pady sie zdarzaly
<pcctw> az mi padlo raz - od tego czasu tez backupy
<jacekowski> a teraz nic
<pcctw> masz linuksa moze?
<pcctw> no raczej - jaki kanał :p
<jacekowski> tutaj wszyscy maja windowsa
<pcctw> tak sie pytam bo wlasnie formatuje dysk
<pcctw> o cholera - czyli zas naleze do mniejszosci?
<jacekowski> linuxa mam na NASie
<jacekowski> i na rpi ale to tylko do xbmc
<pcctw> no to nic - ide poszukac kanalu windowsa - moze tam znajde ludzi z ubuntu ;)
<jacekowski> ide spac
<pcctw> ok
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-05
<foxshot> Hej.
<foxshot> Są jakieś komercjalne programy do obsługi e-maili na linuksa?
<andrzej_duda> komercjalne?
<TheNumb> może komiczne
<foxshot> płatne
<foxshot> Jak postbox np.
<TheNumb> foxshot: może są, może nie ma.
<firemark> yyyy gmail?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> gmail najlepszy
<TheNumb> nie pamiętam kiedy ostatni raz używałem klienta mailowego
<firemark> obrazil sie
<firemark> kapitalizm wszedzie
<TheNumb> gardze nim
<drathir> lol 17:14 < foxshot> Są jakieś komercjalne programy do obsługi e-maili na linuksa?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-06
<andrzej_duda> 1st
<mati75> 2nd
<TheNumb> 4st
<andrzej_duda> hio hio hio
<TheNumb> andrzej_duda: abuse
<TheNumb> będzie ban
<qermit> banan?
<andrzej_duda> da się zrobić
<TheNumb> Najpierw TK, teraz irc
<TheNumb> dudałke za dużo sobie pozwala
<TheNumb> abuser jeden
<andrzej_duda> idź na marsz :^)
<qermit> Które lepsze - Komitet Obrony Demokracji czy Fundacja Obrony Demokracji?
<andrzej_duda> FUD
<qermit> może założymy partię obrony demokracji
<qermit> będziemy bronić magazynów z amunicją
<qermit> Potrzebuję tylko 1000 POdPiSów
<qermit> Czy można założyć partię Platforma Obywatelska Prawa i Sprawiedliwości?
<qermit> albo Platforma Obywatelska Prawo i Sprawiedliwość
<andrzej_duda> PiSDA
<enedil> hejka
<enedil> Znajdę tutaj pomoc?
<Dread> zależy jaką i z czym
<enedil> EFI i kwestie związane
<Dread> jak zadasz konkretne pytanie, to pewnie Ci ktoś na nie odpowei
<enedil> Mój sprzęt - MacBook Pro
<andrzej_duda> na to nic nie pomoże
<enedil> Jakiś czas temu usunąłem całą zawartość dysku - po prostu nowa tablica partycji
<enedil> Celoeo
<enedil> Celowo*
<Dread> i?
<enedil> I chciałem postawić Ubuntu. Nie było trudne zadanie.
<Dread> do rzeszy
<Dread> nie każdy musi znać całą historie
<enedil> /dev/sda1 - 250MB partycja EFI
<enedil> /dev/dsa2 cała reszta na /
<enedil> później użyłem dd do kopii zapasowej
<enedil> i chciałem odtworzyć tym samym dd obie te partycje
<enedil> No niestety, odtworzyłem, zainstalowałem refind (bootloader). Bootloader rusza, ale nie ma opcji wyboru partycji z Ubuntu
<Dread> nie zrobiłeś gpt przypadkiem?
<enedil> Zrobiłem
<enedil> Celowo
<enedil> Bo gpt wcześniej działało. Zresztą, nie tylko na systemach z efi
<TheNumb> a tam jakiejś magii nie trzeba odtańczyć z bootloaderem?
<firemark> znów ktoś windowsa zainstalował przed ubuntu? :P
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-07
<drathir> firemark: toz to sie jeszcze da sie tak? w sensie spod exe w winzgrozie ubu instalowac?
<drathir> bry...
<qermit> firemark: a co to za problem?
<andrzej_duda> co ten drathir
<firemark> qermit: problem nie, wkurwianie sie
<drathir> nie problem bardziej czy to ktos dalej ciagnie, znaczy sie rozwija...
<firemark> bo instalujesz linuxa, a później windows i następnie walczysz z przywróceniem gruba
<firemark> o to mi chodzi, może źle zrozumiałem wczesniej
<firemark> ja teraz mam głupi problem, ze windows mi kaze caly dysk usunac by windowsa zainstalowac bo sam nie potrafi. I jestem generalnie w dupie :D
 * drathir osobiscie uwaza, ze instalowanie linuxa spod winzgrozy nawet w vm nie za dobre jest a co dopiero takie cuda ze na dysku bezposrednio...
 * drathir zawsze m$ +linux oba po normalnemu...
<drathir> firemark: a powod? nie czasem uefi na biosie ^^?
<drathir> grrr uefi/gpt*
<jacekn> najlepiej to Linux i bez Windowsa w ogole :)
<qermit> firemark: nie rozumiem twoich problemó
<qermit> firemark: nigdy nie "walczyłem" o przywracanie gruba
<firemark> qermit: no chodzi o to ze jak zainstalujesz windowsa po instalacji windowsa to tracisz partycje rozruchową i sobie musisz przywrócić :P
<andrzej_duda> jak zainstalujesz windowsa po instalacji windowsa to znaczy, że masz coś z głową
<firemark> hm.
<firemark> Racja
<firemark> wracam pracować
<firemark> chodziło o ubuntu w drugim 'windowsie' tak btw
<qermit> firemark: nic nie tracisz, kwestia bloku MBR
<qermit> firemark: jak masz UEFI/GPT to windows ci nic nie nadpisuje
<firemark> qermit: mhm. no eufi jak mogę to unikam :P
<dweller> qermit: nadpisuje domyślny wpis w firmwarze przy aktualizacjach
<qermit> dweller: domyślny wpis to możesz sobie zmienić w UEFI
<qermit> firemark: a to czemu?
<firemark> qermit: z opinii innych
<firemark> qermit: znaczy miałem wybór, czy chce 'tradycyjnie' czy UEFI
<dweller> qermit: niby tak, ale w dalszym ciągu nadpisuje
<dweller> tak samo z bootx64.efi
<firemark> qermit: ps gadasz z czlowiekiem ktory ustawia partycje raz na jedną maszynę, czyli co 4 lata :P
<qermit> znaczy się nie wiesz co tracisz
<drathir> dweller: asrock tworzyl osobne pozycje dla m$ i archa...
<dweller> owszem
<qermit> dweller: tobie chodzi o to że nadpisywany był "domyślnie" wybrany loader
<dweller> tak
<dweller> też
<dweller> i ścieżka domyślnego loadera na dysku
<drathir> przy czym nawet jak archa na pierwszego domyslnie sie ustawi to na grubie pod m$ tez sie wbije...
<qermit> no ale inne wpisy (w tym do linuxa) przeceż zostają
<dweller> czyli /efi/Boot/bootx64.efi
<qermit> centos ma fajne obrazy teraz - działają zarówno z UEFI, MBR i CD
<dweller> chyba każda sensowna dystrybucja ma takie
<qermit> no teraz pewnie tak
<drathir> qermit: arch to samo ma ;p tylko musze rozgryzc jak przez pxe na uefi wbic...
<qermit> drathir: musisz mieć firmware do pxe
<qermit> u mnie w "menu" uefi/bios sobie to odblokowuję
<qermit> uefi network stack
<drathir> qermit: w tym sek ze spod plyty normalnie obie widzi z uefi i bez a po pxe nie mam wybory tylko zwykle...
<drathir> mozliwe, ze dwie rozne konfigyracje servera trzeba i sie przelaczac miedzy nimi...
<qermit> drathir: ale możesz mieć biosowy stos i stos uefi
<drathir> to nawet ipv6 juz obsluguja za co wielki ++
<qermit> drathir: jaki model?
<drathir> qermit:  z87 extreeme 6ac oraz z97 extreeme4
<qermit> drathir: a ty chcesz PXE czy netboot zwykły?
<drathir> pierwsza ma duala w semsie potrafi obatryby jednoczesnie wybierac w drugiej trzeba sie przelaczac miedzy trybami niestety...
<drathir> qermit: po pxe lecialem...
<qermit> drathir: jesteś pewien?
<drathir> qermit: z dnsmasq i tftp...
<drathir> konfiguracja na dhcp-boot=arch/boot/syslinux/lpxelinux.0
<drathir> dhcp-option-force=209,boot/syslinux/archiso.cfg
<qermit> a czyli bootp
<drathir> qermit: wczytuje mi wybor wersji 32/64 i nastepnie os po http ciagne...
<drathir> w sensie squasha caleg do ramu...
<qermit> no wiem wiem
<qermit> drathir: zrobiłeś automatyczne wykrywanie?
<drathir> konfiguracja jedynie w sumie nie ruszana oprocz zmiany miejsca gdzie po http plikow ma szukac...
<drathir> a masz na mysli dhcp-option-force=210,/arch/ ?
<drathir> w sumie w menu uefi nie ma tak wiec strzelam, ze inna konfiguracja servera po prostu potrzebna...
<drathir> w configu menu...
<drathir> /srv/tftp/mnt/archiso/arch/boot/syslinux/archiso_pxe64.cfg
<kazimiera> halo
<kazimiera> cos kiedys wspominalam o niemoznosci nagrania dvd przez k3b czy brasero.
<kazimiera> Na innym poszlo ale z linii komend. Cos pod brasero tez sie nie dalo :/
<kazimiera> Mam takie pytanko bo nie sledze ubuntu forum pl. I chcialam dzis wejsc a tu nie ma i pisze zawieszone
<kazimiera> Ktos wie dlaczego?
<qermit> dlaczego nie mogles nagrać?
<kazimiera> rozne byly komunikaty np taki:  PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR
<kazimiera> niewazne teraz. Udalo sie nagrac. I bylo to powtarzalne.
<kazimiera> Nawet mi sie to podoba ze z linii komend, zrobilam aliasa i teraz tak bede nagrywac.
<kazimiera> Pytanie, czemu nie ma ubuntu forum?
<kazimiera> Ogolnie jakos za malo chyba sledze co sie dzieje w pl jesli chodzi o linuksa ;)
<kazimiera> Np widzialam na distrowatch ze jest jakas pl dystrybucja 4Mlinux :)
<qermit> kazimiera: widocznie nie bylo komu moderowavc
<qermit> nawet chyba pl remiksow ubuntu juz nie ma
<kazimiera> dziwna sprawa. A ktos tutaj moze cos slyszal albo macza palce w tym 4Mlinux? Jestem ciekawa kto to robi to disto?
<qermit> kazimiera: a jaki jest sens tworzenia pl distro obecnie?
<kazimiera> tzn ja nie wiem czy to jest po polsku distro czy tylko ktos to robi w Polsce.
<kazimiera> A mi by sie podobalo jakby distra robili tez w pl a nie tylko usa, germany itp
<drathir> kazimiera: a spal te brasero jesli Ci plyty mile ^^
<kazimiera> Takie cos znalazlem
<kazimiera> *znalazlam
<kazimiera> https://twitter.com/mynameiszk1234
<drathir> kazimiera: jaki tego sens? wzieli by sie lepiej przylozyli do polskich lokalizacji, a nie duplikowac cos co juz jest...
<kazimiera> pewnie cos im nie pasuje skoro robia nowe distra
<drathir> polskie mirrory to rzadkosc, a co dopiero tworzone distra...
<kazimiera> jak tak czytam o tym 4m to pisze ze nie bazuje na zadnym distro. W sensie niezalezne.
<kazimiera> A mi sie wydaje ze skoro to takie male to moze bazowac na tinycore. Ale to tylko taki wymysl moj.
<drathir> kz moze to cos z tym jak to bylo koziolinux?
<drathir> locale ogolnie daje rade...
<kazimiera> stad wynika ze gosc (lub moze ktos wiecej przy tym dziobie) troche sie tym bawi juz
<kazimiera> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=4mlinux
<drathir> i serio w 4M sie miesci?
<kazimiera> chyba malo prawdopodobne
<kazimiera> ale w 8 to cos sie juz uruchomi
<andrzej_duda> xD
<Ashiren> na dyskietce sie nie zmiesci
<Ashiren> system nie dla zusu
<kazimiera> zusy juz chyba maja
<qermit> koziolinux?
<andrzej_duda> nie mów, że nie znasz
<qermit> znam
<qermit> ale aż dziwne że ktoś to wspomina
<drathir> a tak mi sie wspomnialo odnosnie dziwnych rzeczy...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-08
<drathir> wooow...
<drathir> soee: kto Cie ddosuje?
<soee> nikt, testowałem pakiety frameworków kde i musiałem się wylogowywać :D
<soee> alejuz koniec
<firemark> soee: no to moze po prostu nie wchodź na irc? :|
<firemark> ale nieźle w sumie
 * drathir tez tak kiedys mial jak irca testowal, wiec tylko z ciekawosci bardziej pytalem ^^
<drathir> testowal/naprawial*
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/IQurroR.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/6WLSzza.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OlqXhsZ.jpg
<totalizator> kot, kot, kot, nieśmieszny, nieśmieszny, nieśmieszny
<totalizator> wszystko tutaj po staremu
<totalizator> bywajcie!
<andrzej_duda> czasem się bywa
<Ashiren> koty są majestatyczne, nie śmieszne
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/A1uH2vP.jpg
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/CoTiCQA.jpg
<firemark> :p?
<firemark> to kliknę
<firemark> kurwa, dałem się nabrać
<Dread> no raczej kot, a nie cycki =.=
<firemark> przeciez tu mogą być dzieci, nie moze byc cycków
<Ashiren> cycki moge wstawic ale nie wiem czy ci sie spodobaja
<andrzej_duda> :>
<firemark> panie, nie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3xYxsIX.gifv
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-10
<xoxu> Hihio, jak w xubuntu dodac okno na ktorym ekranie roboczym jestem??
<firemark> spieszmy odpowiadać noobom, tak szybko odchodzą
<rsajdok> mam ustawiony czas na polski, program date zwraca poprawną date, czas a wywołania cron są przesunięte, ubuntu serwer, jakieś sugestie?
<firemark> rsajdok: o ile przesunięte?
<rsajdok> miało się wywołać o 7 rano a jest o 14
<firemark> a crona odpala hm… co? ten user na którym wywołujesz date?
<jacekowski> 7h to dziwne
<firemark> i sprawdź jaki masz czas według UTC
<jacekowski> rsajdok: a co cron w logu napisal
<firemark> może dziwna strefa czasowa… kambodża czy coś
<jacekowski> i tak powinno w lokalnym czasie dzialac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tez dostajesz spam na jabberze?
<jacekowski> nie odpalalem jabbera od bardzo dawna
<BlessJah> kk, nvm
<jacekowski> a co sie dzieje
<BlessJah> nic, jakis ruski botnet zaczal wysylac, ze dwie na tydzien
<jacekowski> o wlasnie
<jacekowski> cos mi sie pomyslalo
<jacekowski> na jabberze jest chyba stary cert ssl
<jacekowski> ktory wygasl w listopadzie
<BlessJah> w zasadzie na xmpp tylko jestem, nie pisalem z nikim juz X lat
<firemark> samotność doskwiera, co?
<rsajdok> jacekowski: a cron log gdzie w ubuntu bo w /var/log nie widzie?
<jacekowski> Host	Registered Users	Online Users
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org	0	1
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jestes jedynym userem jabbera
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chcesz zgasic?
<jacekowski> tak z ciekawosci, uzywasz tego?
<jacekowski> bo ja nie jak widac
<BlessJah> zdarza sie
<jacekowski> aha
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiedzialem ze sa ludzie na jabberze
<BlessJah> ja mam jedna osobe tylko, takze jak chcesz gasic to tylko musze sie na inny serwer przeniesc
<jacekowski> facebook messenger przejal wszystko
<jacekowski> a te, padu-padu jeszcze ktos uzywa?
<BlessJah> ja
<BlessJah> znowu z jedna osoba tylko, tez dinozaurem
<BlessJah> mam 9 osob aktywnych na liscie
<jacekowski> tlen?
<BlessJah> nope
<jacekowski> aol?
<jacekowski> icq?
<BlessJah> nope
<BlessJah> icq kiedys przez moment, aol nigdy, tlen nigdy (ale windowsowym klientem do gg sie chyba dawno temu laczylem)
<jacekowski> transpoporty czy ekg?
<jacekowski> ekg2
<BlessJah> ekg2
<jacekowski> do dupy wifi na lotnisku
<BlessJah> polskie ubuntu umiera oO, forum nie ma, ubuntu.pl dalej wyglada jak w okolicach 2008 (przynajmniej tak mi sie zdaje)
<jacekowski> nie ma forum?
<BlessJah> od 2007 roku
<BlessJah> nie, nie ma
<jacekowski> no coz
<jacekowski> ale jestem pod wrazeniem ze sie steamos rozwija
<jacekowski> chociaz opengl od pewnego czasu zostal z tylu za directx
<BlessJah> zbudowales sobie steambox?
<rsajdok> jacekowski: w cronlog mam teraz godzinę 13
 * BlessJah by dodwał * * * * * date > /root/date.txt
<BlessJah> do crontaba bym dodał
<Dread> ale po co
<BlessJah> Dread: bo wykonania crona sa opoznione o 7h
<BlessJah> moze sa wykonywane w jakiejs dziwnej strefie czasowej - date ci powie w jakiej
<rsajdok> date: nie, 10 sty 2016, 19:16:58 CET
<Dread> ja bym po prostu crona zrestartował ;D
<BlessJah> wtedy nie dojdziesz dlaczego tak dziala
<rsajdok> reset crona nie pomógł ale serwera już tak :)
<tobiasz29> rsajdok: Karwina?
<rsajdok> tobiasz29: co to karwin?
<tobiasz29> nie karwin, a Karwina... nvm.. mam stamtąd znajomego o nazwisku Sajdok Marek... i on ma syna Romana... co w sumie pod ciebie podchodzi.. ale jeżeli to kula w płot, to sorry... nie ma tematu
<rsajdok> tobiasz29: to nie ja :)
<tobiasz29> ok, nie ma sprawy, przepraszam
<kaczka_lubuntu> hello
<Ashiren> ohayou
<kaczka_lubuntu> mam takie pytanie
<kaczka_lubuntu> może głupie może mądre, nie wiem
<qermit> to pytaj
<firemark> kaczka lubuntu
<firemark> majestatycznie
<kaczka_lubuntu> otóż czy istnieje rozsądne rozwiązanie, które by pojął taki żłótodziób (o ironio!), dotyczące położenia okien? chodzi mi o predefiniowane ułożenie okienek. powiedzmy przeglądarka zajmująca 100% szerokości i 75% wysokości a reszta wypełniona terminalem geditem i ircem
<tobiasz29> till
<tobiasz29> :?
<Ashiren> dwm?
<kaczka_lubuntu> tobiasz29, czy możesz coś więcej wspomnieć? bo till wpisane w google daje taki obrazek https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Till_after_avalanche_in_Norway_%282%29.jpg
<kaczka_lubuntu> zaś dwm zaprowadziło mnie chyba do celu, dzięki chłopaki
<tobiasz29> kaczka tilling wm... nie używam... ale są tu na pewno tacy, którzy wiedzą ode mnie lepiej i ci wytłumaczą :)
<qermit> kaczka_lubuntu: a tobie to jest naprawde potrzebne?
<kaczka_lubuntu> qermit, mając jeden monitor niestety muszę sobie jakoś radzić
<kaczka_lubuntu> :<
 * BlessJah lubi nibytilling cinnamona
<qermit> a to co jest standardowo nie starcza?
<qermit> tzn rozmieszczanie po bokach
<kaczka_lubuntu> chcę łatwo uzystkiwać układ taki jak wspomniałem, przeglądarka na 75% wysokosci ekranu
<kaczka_lubuntu> poniżej trzy okienka
<kaczka_lubuntu> terminal, irc, gedit
<qermit> kaczka_lubuntu: to obczaj awesome
<BlessJah> da sie na 75% etc z unity IIRC
<BlessJah> jak jeden ekran, to wmii jest bardzo przyjemne (ale absolutnie nie umie w dual head)
<kaczka_lubuntu> jestem na lxde
<BlessJah> nie wiem jaki WM jest pod lxde
<Ashiren> a ja lsd
<kaczka_lubuntu> Ashiren, hihi :)
<SamusSR388> andrzej_duda: jesteś?
<andrzej_duda> SamusSR388: tak jakby
<Ashiren> jest noc, wlasnie podpisuje ustawy
<SamusSR388> andrzej_duda: czy ostatnio miałeś może jakieś problemy z wyświetlaniem menu w openboxie? Bo od paru dni coś mi się psuje i po jakimś czasie potrafi ppm nie działać, pomaga tylko restart openboxa
<andrzej_duda> SamusSR388: nie, wszystko ok
<andrzej_duda> Ashiren: nie, dokarmiam bezpańskie koty
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-02
<simon_g> witam
<d42> jak oficjalnie xD
<simon_g> :)
<Ashiren> dzień dobry
<simon_g> dzien dobry, Ashiren
<simon_g> witam
<gjm> jak oficjalnie xD
<simon_g> :)
<wincyj> elo
<phoenix_> witam
<phoenix_> moze to nie do konca zwiazane z tematyka kanalu, sa tu jacys programisci php?
<jacekowski> raczej nie
<jacekowski> ale jaki masz problem?
<Ashiren> programujemy tylko w html
<Hard_vard> i w css
<Hard_vard> no i oczywiście w LOGO
<Hard_vard> ale to tylko prawdziwe hardokory
<phoenix_> jacekowski, http://pastebin.com/mimmZ6mk
<phoenix_> to tylko przyklad, ja musze to zrobic z tabeli pobranej z bazy danych, ale jak wyswietlic to w ten sposob zeby nie ostatnie wartosci byly wyswietlane w liczbie mniejszej niz 10 ale pierwsze
<confluency> Sprawdź ile zostanie; a potem najpierw przesuń się o tyle elementów, a potem po np dziesięć do końca/
<confluency> Mogę pokazać w pythonie przykład; php nie znam.
<phoenix_> confluency, pokaz w pythonie wiec, zaraz moze cos wykombinuje
<confluency> Dobra; piszę.
<confluency> Napiszę paskudnym pythonem, bo normalnym jest za łatwo. ;)
<phoenix_> confluency, Ok, ok :)
<BlessJah> phoenix_: w paskudnym pythonie te długości to (len(x) % n,) + (n,) * (len(x)/n)
<phoenix_> BlessJah, nie wierze :D
<BlessJah> http://ideone.com/Zbs5Rg
<confluency> phoenix_: http://pastebin.com/UFprM2Hj
<confluency> (Bez html; tylko same numery.)
<confluency> (Dalej dwa razy join.)
<BlessJah> confluency: y u no slice?
<confluency> Tam napisałam, żeby było jak najprościej przetłumaczyć na inny język.
<confluency> Ale nie znam się na php.
<BlessJah> ani pythonie :>
<confluency> :P
<BlessJah> do wyswietlania nie ma potrzeby kopiowania elementow, jedynie indeksy kolejnych kawałków
<BlessJah> php ma slicing tutaj http://php.net/manual/en/function.array-slice.php
<BlessJah> jesli juz musimy kopiowac, to zamiast element po elemencie lepiej zlecic to bibliotece i miec nadzieje ze oni zaimplementowali to lepiej
<confluency> No, to może https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.array-chunk.php
<confluency> Ale od tyłu.
<confluency> Albo tak samo odjąć najpierw ileś elementów z przodu.
<BlessJah> "If length is given and is negative then the sequence will stop that many elements from the end of the array." bleh, length które jest length albo indeksem liczonym od końca...
<confluency> Tak, ale można odwrócić oryginalną listę.
<BlessJah> to było do mojego linka
<confluency> A, to rzeczywiście łatwo.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-03
<oOo> Cześć. Wiecie może, jak uruchomić terminal z uruchomionym programem terminalowym? Próbuję zrobić skrót, który uruchomi terminal a w nim Mutta.
<Ashiren> czyli po prostu progam w terminalu?
<oOo> Ashiren: tak
<gjm> gnome-terminal -e "bash -c cośtam"
<gjm> Chyba.
<BlessJah> to zalezy od terminala, taki gnome-terminal ma na przykład flagę -e
<oOo> lxterminal
<BlessJah> man lxterminal
<gjm> Trochę to.
<oOo> gjm: dzięki, działa:)
<mati75> Bodzioslaw: ^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-06
<dweller> kurwa mać
<gjm> UUUUUUUU
<dweller> ups
<skrzyp> O luju, ale mie tu dawno nie było.
<gjm> Za krótko.
<wincyj_> xD
<Hard_vard> gjm:, wincyj_  o/
<Hard_vard> Skrzyp nawet
<Hard_vard> WTF?
<Hard_vard> no nie...
<Hard_vard> nawet jarzyna1  tu siedzi.
<gjm> A to akurat można naprawić.
<gjm> come at me bro
<jarzyna1> onet zamkneli
<jarzyna1> juz pirc im nie wystarcza
<wincyj_> :D
<jarzyna1> i na 3nodeprzychdoza
<jarzyna1> ;/
<jarzyna1> i na 3node przychodza
<jarzyna1> ;/
<gjm> jarzyna1: Kto?
<jarzyna1> ten Hard_vard
<gjm> also, z tego powodu sobie poszedłem
<gjm> No nie.
<gjm> No, cośtam, nie.
<jarzyna1> na pircu też był
<Hard_vard> Ja na pircu jestem cały czas
<jarzyna1> i nawet bana na paru kanalach wyrwał xD
<Hard_vard> ja?
<jarzyna> a nie? xD
<Hard_vard> z abuse mnie makler wyrzucił bo hasła nie znam :D
<jarzyna> Hard_vard: a to może cię z kims mylę :D
<jarzyna> ostatnio na pircu sporo spamerow;c
<Hard_vard> Nie, nie.
<Hard_vard> Ja to grzeczny jestem Panie.
<jarzyna> Hard_vard: a Ciebie pierwszy raz na sieci widziałem 3dni temu jakoś na #ppp
<Hard_vard> #ppp?
<jarzyna> albo #mirkofm
<Hard_vard> na mirku
<Hard_vard> no.
<jarzyna> no.
<Hard_vard> widzisz, nawet tam voice dostałem!
<jarzyna> bardzo ładnie
<gjm> Dobra, cicho.
<jarzyna> co cicho
<jarzyna> ja rozumiem że martwy kanał
<jarzyna> a truposze też czasem muszą wstac z grobów rozprostować kości
<jarzyna> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<jarzyna> gjm: przyjdzie wsky torozrusza kanał
<jarzyna> xD
<gjm> stahp
<Hard_vard> ale obiad mi pachnie...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a8p95zO_700b.jpg
<phoenix_> witam
<phoenix_> czy ktos ma plyte glowna x-99?
<phoenix_> mam taki maly problem, mam dysk m2 512 GB i na nim windows i ssd 256 GB i na nim ubuntu
<phoenix_> ale raz zainstalowalem ubuntu na dysku ssd i przy instalacji sterownikow, compiz i innych cos mi padlo wiec skoro system jest dopiero zainstalowany stwierdzilem ze zainstalowanie ubuntu drugi raz zajmie mi mniej czasu niz odkrecanie tego co namieszalem
<phoenix_> ale za drugim razem, za trzecim i td, probowalem wiele razy, system sie instaluje ale nie moze zapisac bootowania i jest informacja po instalacji, ze nie udalo sie tego zainstalowac, i ze ubuntu nie wystartuje,
<damta> hej
<phoenix_> czesc
<phoenix_> moze cos musze z BIOS/uEFI pokombinowac zeby to sie dalo zainstalowac
<damta> potrzeba mi pomocy, szukałem w google ale nie pomaga. :(
<d42> efi jest trudne, chodźmy na zakupy ,_,
<damta> czy można mieć system na ssd i swap na hdd?
<phoenix_> damta, nawet trzeba :)
<gjm> Lepiej mieć RAM.
<damta> ok. a jak mam teraz hdd i jest na 3 partycje podzielone to czy mogę 2 sformatować i połączyć ze sobą bez "zabijania" tej trzeciej z danymi?
<damta> @gjm mam 8 giga ddr3 1600Mhz
<d42> damta: zrób swap na pliku
<d42> ;v
<damta> nic mi to nie mówi
<d42> robisz sobie plik
<d42> robisz sobie mkswap plik
<d42> i swapon plik
<d42> I ZABIEDRALA:_DDDDDDDDD
<d42> terabajty swapu, tłumy szaleją
<d42> kierowca bije brawo
<d42> ale generalnie to tak, lepiej kupić ram :3
<phoenix_> damta, 8 GB wystarczy w zupelnosci
<d42> no ja bym brał z 16
<phoenix_> nawet 4 GB to juz kozak
<d42> ,_,
<d42> taka wirtualizacja to dobry towar jest
<phoenix_> ja mam 32 gb ale dla ubuntu na systemach wirtualnych ustawiam 4 gb i jest naprawde dobrze
<d42> noale jak sobie zrobisz takie ładne passthrough grafiki
<d42> i chcesz włączyć jakiś tytuł potrójnego a
<d42> to trzeba wincyj ,_,
<gjm> Nie wywołuj tego deblona.
<d42> ale wincyj to ty szanuj robaku
<gjm> hrhr
<d42> hrhrhr
<phoenix_> gjm, moze Ty wiesz co moge zrobic zeby fizycznie zainstalowany system wystartowac?
<phoenix_> system jest zainstalowany
<phoenix_> ale nie startuje
<d42> phoenix_: generalnie musisz poczytać sobie o efi i bootowaniu
<d42> zakładając, że używasz efi :u
<d42> tyle dobrego, że skoro kiedyś ci działało, to przynajmniej nie potrzebujesz żadnych debilnych haków
<phoenix_> przez to uefi czlowiek nie moze czegos w prosty sposob zrobic :/
<d42> no właśnie generalnie może
<d42> nawet przykładowa implementacja jest całkiem okej
<d42> ale później każdy vendor musi zepsuć coś od siebie xD
<d42> i linux to gówno, więc zawsze coś wymyślone mniej niż 20 lat temu ma problemy
<Ashiren> :3 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyKWt7IUcAAJeP0.jpg
<gjm> :3
<d42> :3
<d42> pa go jaki tygrys
<wincyj> kociak
<phoenix_> d42, przeciez linux ma juz prawie 50 lat
<d42> no elo
<d42> ale efi nie
<d42> xD
<phoenix_> ano, racja
<phoenix_> nikt nie mysli o uzytkownikach linuxa :/
<d42> jeszcze się doczekamy roku linuksa na desktopie kolego
<drathir> phoenix_: wystarczy omijac takie marki jak samsung czy toshiba na dziendobry...
<drathir> czy tam dziendibry... ;p
<drathir> czy tam dzindybry even...
<phoenix_> drathir, ale ja omijam, wybralem asus
<phoenix_> nigdy mnie nie zawodzil, teraz tez byloby wszystko dobrze ale przy ponownej instalacji zrobil sie problem
<drathir> phoenix_: serio masz problemy z asusem? O.o to dziwne...
<drathir> phoenix_: jedyny problem jaki zaobserwwalem to ze przy update uefi czysci wpisy i zostaje tylko m$... recznie trzeba reinstalnac gruba...
<phoenix_> drathir, to przez ten https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/ naje**ali tam zabezpieczen i innego badziewia do uefi ze nie idzie sie polapac jak to zrobic, instaluje mi sie ubuntu ale nie moze mi sie grub2 zainstalowac chyba przez jakis klucz z poprzedniej instalacji ubuntu
<phoenix_> na poprzednim komputerze tez bylo uefi ale nigdy nie mialem takiego problemu
<drathir> phoenix_: ogolnie wylacz secureboot bo to i tak szajs m$...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/33eecae1cfa14581ba6f234fe43714bf?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=bfde018a38b08c73694d1cbf060b3927
<drathir> phoenix_: i jak nie masz potrzeby wulacz cms i zostaw native uefi...
<d42> pa jak zaciąga
<phoenix_> zauwazylem ze od chu*ja kluczy zabezpieczen bootowania, to chyba jakas nowa wersja utrudniania uzytkownikom linuxa
<d42> driftuje :3
<drathir> Ashiren: katowac takiego slodziaka automatem nie ladnie, nie ladnie ;p
<drathir> phoenix_: podobno do gruba mieli dawac podobna implementacje podpisowania+szyfrowania ale nie wiem czy  juz to dziala...
<phoenix_> drathir, no wlasnie za pierwszym razem zadzialalo, i prawdopodobnie to dziala tylko raz bo za drugim trzecim dziesiatym razem juz nie zadzialalo
<phoenix_> musze chyba wylaczyc calkowicie ten secure boot
<phoenix_> ale to tez nie jest takie proste, kilkanascie kluczy secure boot tam mi wyskakuje i nie wiem co to i po co
<phoenix_> na pewno wiele na windows
<phoenix_> i jakies na ubuntu na pewno tez
<phoenix_> w pizdziec z tym uefi
<phoenix_> lepszy numer
<drathir> phoenix_: wiesz ogolnie jak chcesz reinstalnac to znow w setup mode musisz dac secureboota i zrestartowac klucze do fabrycznych...
<phoenix_> drathir, ale ktore to sa?
<phoenix_> jak mam to wykombinowac
<drathir> phoenix_: ogolnie secureboot sensu nie ma przy obecnej implementacji i monopolu...
<phoenix_> niby przeciw wirusom jakies to jest zabezpieczenie
<drathir> tam powinienes miec gdzie securebot jak wylaczysz restartniesz i wlaczysz restartniesz powinno sie z automatu na setup mode przelaczyc...
<phoenix_> jak wejde do uefi to tam moge kombinowac
<drathir> phoenix_: ta przed modyfikowaniem lodaera, ale z racji, ze m$ na tym lapy trzyma to takie bezpieczne, ze lepiej wylaczyc...
<phoenix_> to sie z automatu nie robi bo juz mam zainstalowany windows i linux, dla uefi to wystarczy
<phoenix_> drathir, dojde do tego najpierw jak to dziadostwo wylaczyc
<drathir> phoenix_: tak bezposrednio w uefi w boot options powinno gdzies byc...
<drathir> phoenix_: wiesz z automatu przestawi sie w tryb setup gdzie bedzie akceptowal nowe klucze przy reinstalacji gruba...
<drathir> nie wiem jak to z m$ w sumie jest... dlatego zawsze najwygodniej wylaczyc...
<phoenix_> drathir, jak sie nazywa opcja ktora resetuje klucze?
<phoenix_> tez masz plyte x-99?
<drathir> phoenix_: jak wlaczysz pod spodem pod mode powinno byc cos reset/install default keys...
<drathir> phoenix_: ostatnia to bawilem zie na z87 ^^
<drathir> phoenix_: asrock rzadzi ;p
<phoenix_> drathir, widze ze wiesz o co z tym chodzi po niekad, jesli zrestartuje wszystkie klucze to zainstalowany w$ mi sie odpali czy nie?
<phoenix_> albo jesli wylacze secure boot calkowicie
<phoenix_> czy bedzie trzeba instalowac od nowa
<drathir> phoenix_: ogolnie to bodajze zalezalo czy z wlaczonym czy wylaczonym m$ byl instalowany bodajze, tam bylo cos ze m$ mnita wywalal laty byly potem nie wywalal monita...
<phoenix_> drathir, czyli wylaczajac klucze i secure boot moge sie spodziewac ze trzeba 2 systemy instalowac?
<drathir> phoenix_: w teorii wlaczy wylaczyc pownno tylko przestawic w setup mode tylko i wylacznie ale to teoria ;p...
<drathir> phoenix_: m$ na bank tez powinien miec procedure reinstalacji w razie w...
<phoenix_> drathir, przygotuje sie na to i sproboje rozgryzc ten temat, dzieki wielkie, rozmowa z Toba dala mi wiele wskazowek
<drathir> phoenix_: na przyszlosc po prostu warto pamietac, zeby instalowac z wylaczonym securebootem i m$ zawsze pierwszy w instalacji...
<drathir> phoenix_: i nie ma za co...
<phoenix_> drathir, sproboje porobic zdjecia i screenshoty z tego co bede kombinowal, moze w przyszlosci sie komus tez przyda, dzieki wielkie, juz przygotowalem komputer do nowej instalacji, ale moze jutro zaczne kombinowac z tym, dzis po 4 whiskey to mi sie nie chce
<drathir> phoenix_: gl... na 'trzezwo' zawsze pewniej...
<phoenix_> no wlasnie, nie jestem najebany ale chce dzis troche odpoczac ;) nie najebuje sie czesto, raz na kilka miesiecy ale 100%-wa trzezwosc w takich przypadkach to podstawa
<drathir> phoenix_: pzewaznie osoby rzadko to robia, wiec nic dziwnego... /me swojego czasu tyle instalek offline archa robil do testow, ze przez pol-sen zapewne bym postawil ;p
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/76d0bd3c96ad49e5ac883b0f295cdbae?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=1e3cafad5f2a65540e9ee95f5b0e826e
<drathir> Ashiren: ladna siersc... na czole to prawie jak ogien...
<drathir> ewentualnie jak ktos woli stalowka...
<Ashiren> tacocat reversed is tacocat https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9000618752/hE39B331E/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/52eebd7c43d14979ad9867c7493c6689?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=0930b4c76713c96526eb5f0beb61c7fd
<drathir> Ashiren: ze psa rozumiem hotdoga, ale z kota?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-08
<gjm> Przedostatni to purrito, a ostatni to jak mój Franek.
<gjm> Tylko 10kg mniej.
<Ashiren> to tacocat
<Ashiren> a odwrocony tez tacocat
<Ashiren> czyz to nie wspaniale
<phoenix_> witam
<phoenix_> co myslicie o tej kombinacji? https://s29.postimg.org/xxqra0z1z/computer_px.jpg
<gjm> Zasilacz z czarnej listy.
<phoenix_> gjm, czemu?
<phoenix_> to podobno jedne z najlepszych zasilaczy, maja 5 lat gwarancji
<Voldenet> phoenix_: dysk twardy z czarnej listy
<phoenix_> Voldenet, ktory?
<Voldenet> seagate
<phoenix_> kurde same czarne listy
<Voldenet> procesor za mocny w stosunku do gpu
<Voldenet> nie lepiej kupić 1080 + 6700?
<Voldenet> chociaż jak chcesz coś obliczeniowego robić, to może będzie ok
<phoenix_> Voldenet, ja juz to kupilem, wlasnie pisze z takiej maszyny,
<Voldenet> mam nadzieję, że możesz jeszcze oddać
<phoenix_> Voldenet, az tak zle?
<Voldenet> zapomniałem zdjąć parę warstw ironii
<Voldenet> chociaż dyski cienkie
<Voldenet> reszta to kwestia gustu
<phoenix_> Voldenet, segate jest w raid1 to nawej jak jeden jebn*ie to dane nie przepadna
<phoenix_> jakie dyski Ty bys rekomendowal?
<Voldenet> phoenix_: wszystkie inne...
<Voldenet> phoenix_: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-rates-q3-2016/
<Voldenet> serio, spójrz na "annualized fail rate"
<Voldenet> Ho, ładnie western digital skoczył w górę ostatnio, dobrze wiedzieć
<TheNumb> Voldenet: tylko hgst
<Voldenet> gdyby nie dostępność i cena hitachi, tobym przytaknął
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że im bardziej dyski dostępne tym bardziej ich jakość siada
 * drathir od segate z daleka by sie trzymal...
<drathir> wd blacki...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-01
<malutka> o/
<gjm> malutka: \o
<Mhrok> Wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku!
<firemark> no dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-02
<malutka> o/
<gjm> malutka: Cześć.
<malutka> uszanowanko :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-03
<ngbeduin> y
<ngbeduin> o
<ngbeduin> Jacyś PHP-owcy z otwartymi oczyma?
<ngbeduin> parzyć kawy
<ngbeduin> ale już
<mati75> PHP-owiec to nie zawód
<Ashiren> PHP sie robi z zamknietymi oczyma, mniejsza trauma
<malutka> o/
<grek_> czesc
<grek_> ma ktos moze czas na wspolprace w zakresie administracji serwera
<grek_> w snesie platna
<grek_> znajomek ktory sie tym zajmowal wyparował - emigracja itd
<grek_> :)
<jacekowski>  platna ile?
<grek_> nie wiem czy mnie na Ciebie stac :) do uzgodnienia - kwestia zobaczenia co to - nie jest to korporacja ale ktos kumaty jest potrzebny ja nie mam na tylewiedzy a teraz 12 serwer ovh dedyk 2 hostforweb reseler-  wszsytko smigało do 3 dni temu - chyba hostforweb pada
<grek_> cpanel/whm - kilkadziesiat kont (40)
<grek_> kwestia jakos przenies to w rozsadne miejsce moze ovh - bo tam mam i w sumie chyba ok
<grek_> chodzi o doradzenie i zajrzenie raz na kiedys czy jest ok
<grek_> tego typu - stała wspolpraca
<grek_> z jakims ryczaltem platnym takze jak nic sie nie dzieje a czasem miesiacami nic sie nie dzieje ja koduje i nie dam rady zwlaszcza ze nie mam wystarczajacej wiedzy wiec dla mnie troszke to dluzej trwa
<grek_> jak ktos ma czas zapraszam na prv
<drathir> lol wyparowal ^^
<malutka> :)
<drathir> malutka: na bank ruscy ^^
<malutka> no tak coś czuję w kościach ;)
<drathir> malutka: ^^
<gjm> Ja to w kościach czuję grypę, kurde
<drathir> gjm: a to wiele osob teraz podobno... ;/
<Almon> Dobry wieczór
<Almon> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-04
<gjm> W sumie, po kij ten bot?
<gjm> A, dobra, żeby skarżyć :>
<mati75> on chyba loguje kanał
<gjm> No tak.
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-05
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> witam z rana
<firemark> no elo
<TheNumb> bry
<firemark> witam z wieczora
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-06
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9Z8i8Xx.gifv
<malutka> o/
<malutka> happy, happy
<malutka> słodziak <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9jHYdg1.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/4VX_23P55GIDNFmxdOJOhc1RxbW7nE06LX4GZXiuUeU.jpg?w=576&s=2ee5e0a8c10057191aa71c6a9aad1b0a
<malutka> ;3
<bartek> no tak, sobota dzien kota
<malutka> zawadiaka ;)
<firemark> a środa dzień…
<bartek> moda
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/-uZHJ_B0b8g1puAxS9xewdkxD920ndUzOy4-pCGN9vk.jpg?w=768&s=1e1c52e2878873191a9afdaf4246198b
<malutka> wypasiony <3
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :9 https://i.imgur.com/ozL1Tvr.jpg
<malutka> aaaawwwww <3
<gjm> OMG
<gjm> :3
<firemark> dobra, kliknę
<firemark> omg :3
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/hUS7a8m.jpg
<malutka> aaaaw <3 ten jest prze-słodziutki :D
<d42> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-07
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> hejka!
<gjm> No cześć.
<Voldenet> elo
<bartek> niedziela dzień... ?
<Ashiren> pierdziela
<gjm> i wtedy wjeżdżam ja
<gjm> cały na biało
